# Tinker Bell ½ Marathon Weekend ~ 2014 Check-in!



## kim3339

Tinker Bell ½ Marathon Weekend 2014!!!  

*January 16-19, 2014*

Never Land 5k  ~ January 17th @ 5:45am 

Tinker Bell 10K~ January 18th @ 6am 

Kids' Races ~ January 18th 
Tinker Bell ½ Marathon~ January 19th @ 5am​
*Registration Prices*

*½ Marathon* ~  SOLD OUT!!
$175 until 8/13
$190 from 8/14 to 10/15
$205 after 10/16

*Team ½ Marathon* ~  
$15 per team and after each individual registers for race.

*10K* ~  Sold Out!!
$95 until 8/13
$110 from 8/14 to 10/15
$125 after 10/16

*5k* ~  Sold Out!!
$70

*Kids Races* ~  Sold Out!!
$20

The expo is Thursday, January 16th from 2-7, Friday, January 17th from 11-7 and Saturday, January 18th from 9-5 @ the DL Hotel.

*Pasta Party* ~ 79% Full
Saturday, Jan 18th 6-8pm. 

*2013 ½ Marathon Course* (But it can change for next year.)

*2013 5k Course Map* (It could change for next year.)

Here's a link to GetTravel (they offer hotel accommodations and discounted park tix for the race, new info will be up soon.)
Get Travel


----------



## kim3339

So who's in in January?

kim3339(Kim) ~ 5k, 10k & ½
kirstie101 ~ 10k & ½
kirstie101's DD ~ kids races
longhorns2 ~ 5k & ½
kindakrazy2 ~ 10k & ½
Belle Ella ~ 10k & ½
lilybell08 ~ ½
jessicaerv ~ 5k & 10K
FlameGirl ~ ½
indygirl99 ~ ½
BlazerFan ~ ½
Shananana ~ ½
tiggerjay & DW ~ ½
Marlea98 & DD & DS ~ 5k
DharmaLou ~ ½
Msbell1976 ~ 10k & ½
Msbell1976's Mom ~ 5k
Msbell1976's Aunt ~ ½
LuvSulley ~ 5k/10k & ½
zeferjen ~ ½
lisachrystine ~ ½
AZlady & DD ~ 5k, 10k & ½
momto3gr8boys & DW ~ 5k & ½
LWQuestie ~ ½
Disneyluvr81 ~ ½
JDBlair & friend ~ 10k & ½ friend's sister ~ ½
Jeffreelancer, DW & DS ~ 5k, 10k & ½
Mjmdiva ~ ½
sumlee ~ 10k & ½
niclodn ~ 10k & ½
pigletliz ~ 10k & ½
Crazy4Disney06 ~ ½
Davidg83 ~ 10k & ½
DisneyMom70 ~ 10k
Marlea98 & kids ~ 5k
Cryssi ~ ½
S'sMom, DD, Sister & Friend ~ 10k
gaucho2000 ~ ½
littlesparkler ~ ½
littlesparkler's DS ~ kid's races
DisneyMarvelStarWars ~ 5k
Where's My Prince ~ ½
MotoXPrincess99 ~ ½
KrazyKat4DIS ~ ½
JoannaK ~ ½
Summer2022, DH, sister & sister DH ~ ½
magsnemma & 2 sisters ~ ½
magsnemma's DD ~ kid's races
kaddie24 & 3 friends ~ ½
StephNJer ~ 10k
StephNJer's DD ~ kid's races
Cruisindisney ~ ½
Cruisindisney's Friend ~ 5k
tdash ~ ½
NiceOne Simba ~ ½
BayAreaMom ~ 10k & ½
debdreamsofdis ~ 10k
keds ~ 10k
cp11 ~ 10k
AB6876 ~ 10k & ½
FlowersCroon ~ 10k & ½
Run Princess ~ ½
WestCoastMama ~ ½
Shunasee & DBF ~ ½
Viva Las Disney ~ 5k
honeylove ~ ½
Eeyore's Queen & Friend ~ ½
Bursley2010 & DH ~ ½
Mousecrazy & DD ~ ½
AmericanItGirl ~ ½
smhud  10k & ½
BLBCB, DH & DD ~ 10k 
Momstable ~ 10k
2tinkerbell ~ ½
zendisney ~ ½
Tinkerboy00 ~ ½


----------



## specialks

Thanks for posting.  I'm up for a repeat Tink!
Right now booked at HoJos, but strongly considering a split stay finishing out onsite.  
Loved the BW Stovalls this Jan, but our party of 5 won't work there this time.


----------



## Belle Ella

You beat me to it, lol. I want to run it again so bad but when you're trying to stretch $25 over 2 weeks it's a pretty good sign you wont be able to afford it. I'm hoping I can make it work somehow before it sells out.


----------



## kim3339

Belle Ella said:


> You beat me to it, lol. I want to run it again so bad but when you're trying to stretch $25 over 2 weeks it's a pretty good sign you wont be able to afford it. I'm hoping I can make it work somehow before it sells out.



Sorry!  Hopefully it won't sell out for you. I remember last year it was well into the summer before it sold out.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Count me in on the 5k! Deciding if I should bring the family or make it a trip solo!


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> I know it'll probably get lost of the next couple of weeks w/ all the Cars Land coming out, but I figured w/ registration opening Tuesday people would be poking around. Plus we have 1 for the DL half, and we couldn't leave Tink out.
> 
> So who's in in January?



? for you. If someone is a couch potato and about 100 # overweight now is it realistic to set a goal to do this for 2013? Or shoud I set it for a goal for 2014.

I am a nurse and work 12 hr shifts but don't run. I need something to set me on a healthy goal. And I think settling for the 5k would not be enough of a push for me.

So esentially 6 months to get there? Being honest is okay.


----------



## kim3339

indygirl99 said:


> ? for you. If someone is a couch potato and about 100 # overweight now is it realistic to set a goal to do this for 2013? Or shoud I set it for a goal for 2014.
> 
> I am a nurse and work 12 hr shifts but don't run. I need something to set me on a healthy goal. And I think settling for the 5k would not be enough of a push for me.
> 
> So esentially 6 months to get there? Being honest is okay.



That's a hard one. There are couch to 5k programs that are 9weeks and you have 7 months to the race. I want to say yes it shouldn't be a problem, but you never know. I would say if you do the '13 race, don't set time goals, look at it as a goal as well as an accomplishment to finish the race. 

If I were you, I would look at the C25K programs to see if it's something you can do over the next 2 months and then just keep going w/ training for the 1/2. You should also take a look at training programs for beginners for a 1/2 so you get an idea of the amount of time that you need to put in and whether you think you'll be able to do it w/ your work schedule. Also, if you're not sure, watch the race website. Once registration hits 50%, they'll start posting how full it is and you can gauge whether or not you're ready for the 13 miles.

The race has a 16 min/mile time limit and there are a lot of people who walk the race. And the Disney races are a great place to start b/c everyone is so encouraging while you're running. And the Tink race is geared more towards women so there will be _a lot_ more women than men if that will make you feel more comfortable. 

I would say do it, just make sure you don't get in over your head. But then again you might want a 2nd opinion, b/c I doing the Goofy race the weekend before and then going down for Tink, so I might not be the saniest person. 

Hope that helps you a little bit. And if you have any other ?'s, just ask!!


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> That's a hard one. There are couch to 5k programs that are 9weeks and you have 7 months to the race. I want to say yes it shouldn't be a problem, but you never know. I would say if you do the '13 race, don't set time goals, look at it as a goal as well as an accomplishment to finish the race.
> 
> If I were you, I would look at the C25K programs to see if it's something you can do over the next 2 months and then just keep going w/ training for the 1/2. You should also take a look at training programs for beginners for a 1/2 so you get an idea of the amount of time that you need to put in and whether you think you'll be able to do it w/ your work schedule. Also, if you're not sure, watch the race website. Once registration hits 50%, they'll start posting how full it is and you can gauge whether or not you're ready for the 13 miles.
> 
> The race has a 16 min/mile time limit and there are a lot of people who walk the race. And the Disney races are a great place to start b/c everyone is so encouraging while you're running. And the Tink race is geared more towards women so there will be _a lot_ more women than men if that will make you feel more comfortable.
> 
> I would say do it, just make sure you don't get in over your head. But then again you might want a 2nd opinion, b/c I doing the Goofy race the weekend before and then going down for Tink, so I might not be the saniest person.
> 
> Hope that helps you a little bit. And if you have any other ?'s, just ask!!




Thank you for  your encouraging words. If you knew me you would probably put me in the "not the saniest" category also. 

I looked at both the C25K and 1/2 marathon training sites and I think this is something that I will be able to do.

The 1/2 marathon site recommends that you be a runner for at least 2 months before training for the 1/2 so doing the C25K would be perfect to get me started.

I had DH look at it and he said he would train with me.  He won't be able to run with me because that is finals weekend for him so I will have to sacrifice and go to DLR by myself. 

So count me in.   The goal is to run AND finish.


----------



## kim3339

indygirl99 said:


> Thank you for  your encouraging words. If you knew me you would probably put me in the "not the saniest" category also.
> 
> I looked at both the C25K and 1/2 marathon training sites and I think this is something that I will be able to do.
> 
> The 1/2 marathon site recommends that you be a runner for at least 2 months before training for the 1/2 so doing the C25K would be perfect to get me started.
> 
> I had DH look at it and he said he would train with me.  He won't be able to run with me because that is finals weekend for him so I will have to sacrifice and go to DLR by myself.
> 
> So count me in.   The goal is to run AND finish.



 Yay!! I'm so happy you decided to do it!!

You are going to have a lot of fun and really love it. Out of all the races I've done, the Disney ones are my fave. That's good that your husband agreed to train w/ you, it'll give someone to help you along while you're training as well as give encouragement when you need it. As for going by yourself... no big worries, I've done a few disney race trips by myself, and it's not bad at all. There'll be a meet-up on Saturday probably so you can meet everyone that's on the boards and running. And like I said, both the spectators and runners are really encouraging during the runs.

When you start training, make sure that you don't increase your total mileage more than 10%, more could lead to injuries. And if you find that you aren't ready when you want to sign up, there's always the DL 1/2 in Sept and reg opens for that in Jan. But w/ your husband behind you, I really think you'll be able to do Tink. And after running it this year, I kinda like the Tink course better than the DL one~ the non-park part of the course is a little more appealing to the eye. 

Congrats on deciding to run it!!


----------



## lilbug13

I'm in, CAN'T WAIT. Tink this year was my first half and it was amazing!!!

Run Disney posted new info yesterday... the big changes are the Neverland 5k.  So sad it won't be at night!!!! At least the 5k price is more reasonable, I am assuming no twilight ticket. 



> Tinker Bell Half Marathon Sun. Jan 20th  5:00 AM
> 
> $150 by July 17, 2012
> $165 between July 18 and September 4, 2012
> $180 on or after September 5, 2012
> 
> Tinker Bell Half Marathon Team Category:
> 
> $300 by July 17, 2012
> $330 between July 18 and September 4, 2012
> $360 on or after September 5, 2012
> 
> Never Land Family Fun Run 5K Sat Jan 19th 5:45 AM
> 
> $65 per participant
> 
> runDisney Kids Races Sat Jan 19th 9:00 AM
> 
> Dashes :  $20 per child


----------



## specialks

lilbug13 said:


> I'm in, CAN'T WAIT. Tink this year was my first half and it was amazing!!!
> 
> Run Disney posted new info yesterday... the big changes are the Neverland 5k.  So sad it won't be at night!!!! At least the 5k price is more reasonable, I am assuming no twilight ticket.



Oh my goodness!! Did anyone else notice they changed the start to 5 am!!??


----------



## Brancaneve

This race will be my first half marathon and I am wondering......to wear a costume or to not wear a costume?  If so, does anyone have suggestions on how to buy or create one that is comfortable for the race?


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> Yay!! I'm so happy you decided to do it!!
> 
> You are going to have a lot of fun and really love it. Out of all the races I've done, the Disney ones are my fave. That's good that your husband agreed to train w/ you, it'll give someone to help you along while you're training as well as give encouragement when you need it. As for going by yourself... no big worries, I've done a few disney race trips by myself, and it's not bad at all. There'll be a meet-up on Saturday probably so you can meet everyone that's on the boards and running. And like I said, both the spectators and runners are really encouraging during the runs.
> 
> When you start training, make sure that you don't increase your total mileage more than 10%, more could lead to injuries. And if you find that you aren't ready when you want to sign up, there's always the DL 1/2 in Sept and reg opens for that in Jan. But w/ your husband behind you, I really think you'll be able to do Tink. And after running it this year, I kinda like the Tink course better than the DL one~ the non-park part of the course is a little more appealing to the eye.
> 
> Congrats on deciding to run it!!



Again thanks for your encouragement. It means more than you may ever know.

I made ressies at Hojo's and got the retro rate. Yippeeeeee. I printed off the C25K training schedule and Monday is day 1. Tuesday I will register and pay for the race. Then I will be in for good and will get to meet some really cool people in Jan.


----------



## lilbug13

indygirl99 said:


> Again thanks for your encouragement. It means more than you may ever know.
> 
> I made ressies at Hojo's and got the retro rate. Yippeeeeee. I printed off the C25K training schedule and Monday is day 1. Tuesday I will register and pay for the race. Then I will be in for good and will get to meet some really cool people in Jan.



YEA for C25K. I swear by the program!!  My best friend and I started C25k in March of 2011.  Neither of us had ever ran before.  We did Tink together in Jan & finished in 2:30. We've each run another half since then, are signed up for the DL 1/2 in Sept. and I'm training for my first full in Oct.  It is an amazing program and really works!!!


----------



## kim3339

Thanks for the heads up on the changes. I'll change the 1st post when I get home tomorrow night, down here getting my DL on.  No Cars preview but it's still DL you can't go wrong there. Watched the fireworks from backrow of Thunder, it was AWESOME!! Highly recommend it! 

As for costume ideas, a lot of people dress up as Tink, wearing green and wearing wings. I wore a lime green shirt and got Tink Mickey ears and pinned them on top of my running hat.


----------



## specialks

kim3339 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the changes. I'll change the 1st post when I get home tomorrow night, down here getting my DL on.  No Cars preview but it's still DL you can't go wrong there. Watched the fireworks from backrow of Thunder, it was AWESOME!! Highly recommend it!
> 
> As for costume ideas, a lot of people dress up as Tink, wearing green and wearing wings. I wore a lime green shirt and got Tink Mickey ears and pinned them on top of my running hat.



I have to say that as much as I loved seeing everyone in their great costumes, being hit in the face multiple times by wings and having to dodge and weave around em was NOT great.  Kind of wish they had made it a Wendy and Peter Pan race....then I'd just have to worry about people with swords and books...


----------



## kirstie101

I'm in too! Tink will be my first half and I'm super excited! I started couch 2 5K in March, ran my first 5K on Mothers Day and I'm registered for another one at the end of the month. I'm also registered for a 10K in September which Im just now starting to train for. I think for Tink I'm going to try following Jeff Galloways program once he posts a training schedlue for Tink. 

Wow, just saw the change to the 5am start...so we're going to have to be in our corracls by 4:30 then? I'm booked at the Hojo's also. How long does it take to walk from Hojo to the start of the race?


----------



## Skpnw

I am also signing up for this race - first half marathon. A bit terrified about running that far! I will have my 5yo and 3 yo with me (well, they will be with my husband while I am at the race) but I am looking at a decent, close by place to stay that offers a separate sleeping area for the kids - like bunk beds or something. Any recommendations?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Hi!  24 more hours till I add another ticker to my signature!  I think this race was my favorite ever!


----------



## BayAreaMom

Brancaneve said:


> This race will be my first half marathon and I am wondering......to wear a costume or to not wear a costume?  If so, does anyone have suggestions on how to buy or create one that is comfortable for the race?



I didn't wear a costume last year, but there were tons of them. I just have a hard enough time running 13.1 miles w/o fancy wings and skirts. 
This vendor had an amazing booth at the expo- I bought some awesome tinkberbell leg warmers that said "I can fly" with wings. Their skirts also looked nice and comfortable (you wear them over capris)
http://www.team-sparkle.com/

It was really warm last year. 

I am def signing up first thing tomorrow. Last year was awesome!!


----------



## BayAreaMom

These are the leg warmers I bought last year at the Expo:
http://www.team-sparkle.com/shop/i-can-fly-race-legs/




you could add these wings:





then a skirt:


----------



## CamoMama

I'm in. This will be my first half marathon, but I'm hoping to find more runs in between to help train, maybe a couple of 5Ks. I will not be wearing a costume, not a chance.


----------



## RedRosePrincess

I just checked the Run Disney website and for the Tink 1/2 weekend there will be a Breakfast and Pasta Party!

*Tinker Bell Half Marathon Weekend Breakfast
7:00 a.m.  9:00 a.m.
Saturday, January 19, 2013
Location: Magic Kingdom Ballroom, Disneyland® Hotel*
For a great family experience after the Never Land Family Fun Run 5K, or if you're heading to the runDisney Kids' Races, why not join us for the Tinker Bell Half Marathon Weekend Breakfast?  This fun-filled meal will take place with some of your favorite Disney Characters at the Disneyland® Hotel.

Tinker Bell Half Marathon Weekend Breakfast Pricing:

$69.00 for Adults (ages 10 and up)*
$49.00 for Children (ages 3-9)*

Tinker Bell Half Marathon Weekend Breakfast features:

Continental Breakfast 
Disney character meet & greets 
Opportunities for photos and autographs with Disney Characters 
Breakfast Menu Items to include but not limited to:

Pancake and Waffle Station 
Assorted toppings and condiments 
Fresh Fruits and Breads 
Individual Low-Fat Yogurts 
Hot and Cold Beverages 
Complimentary Champagne Cocktail (Adults 21+ Only) 

*Tinker Bell Half Marathon Weekend Pasta Party
Saturday, January 19, 2013
6:00 p.m.  8:00 p.m.*
Location: Magic Kingdom Ballroom, Disneyland® Hotel

As a part of your 2013 Tinker Bell Half Marathon Weekend, join us for the Tinker Bell Half Marathon Weekend Pasta Party at the Disneyland® Hotel! This event is a great way to relax and be entertained before your big race on Sunday morning. Space is limited, so make your plans soon so you don't miss out on this fun-filled dinner. 

Tinker Bell Half Marathon Weekend Pasta Party Pricing:

$89.00 for Adults (ages 10 and up)*
$69.00 for Children (ages 3-9)* 

Tinker Bell Half Marathon Pasta Party features:

Dinner Buffet 
Disney character appearances throughout the evening 
Opportunities for photos and autographs with Disney Characters 
Live DJ 
Buffet Menu Items to include but not limited to:

Pastas with Complimenting Sauces 
Baby Mixed Greens and Assorted Dressings 
Pan Seared Chicken 
Seasonal Vegetables 
Artisan & Whole Grain Rolls, Sweet Butter 
Chef's Selection of Lite Desserts 
Fresh Fruit Assortment


----------



## kim3339

specialks said:


> I have to say that as much as I loved seeing everyone in their great costumes, being hit in the face multiple times by wings and having to dodge and weave around em was NOT great.  Kind of wish they had made it a Wendy and Peter Pan race....then I'd just have to worry about people with swords and books...



Yeah, wasn't a big wing fan either. Especially at the beginning when we're trying to space out and when the course narrowed going in and out of the park areas. Love the Wendy and Peter theme. I dressed up as Mr. Smee for the 5k, and I saw these 2 ladies who ran as Peter and the other all in black as his shadow.



kirstie101 said:


> Wow, just saw the change to the 5am start...so we're going to have to be in our corracls by 4:30 then? I'm booked at the Hojo's also. How long does it take to walk from Hojo to the start of the race?



It takes 8-10 mins or so to get from Hojos to the entrance of the park and figure another 15 -20 to the start, so if you're going straight to the corral, not doing the bag drop, and want to get to the corrals by 4:30, I would leave no later than 4. But if you're doing the bag drop, a little bit earlier. The staging area is in the parking lot next to Paradise Pier and the start is near the underpass of DTD.



Skpnw said:


> I am also signing up for this race - first half marathon. A bit terrified about running that far! I will have my 5yo and 3 yo with me (well, they will be with my husband while I am at the race) but I am looking at a decent, close by place to stay that offers a separate sleeping area for the kids - like bunk beds or something. Any recommendations?



The Anaheim Hojo has a kids suite w/ a bunk bed area. I'd give them a call to see if it's still available. I think there are a few others, just can't think of them right now, but when I remember I'll let you know.


----------



## PirateFish989

I'M IN and am anxiously awaiting 9:00 tomorrow morning to register!!!


----------



## ludari

I'm in for Tink and the 5K again and I will register today.  I want to keep my legacy status.


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> Yeah, wasn't a big wing fan either. Especially at the beginning when we're trying to space out and when the course narrowed going in and out of the park areas. Love the Wendy and Peter theme. I dressed up as Mr. Smee for the 5k, and I saw these 2 ladies who ran as Peter and the other all in black as his shadow.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 8-10 mins or so to get from Hojos to the entrance of the park and figure another 15 -20 to the start, so if you're going straight to the corral, not doing the bag drop, and want to get to the corrals by 4:30, I would leave no later than 4. But if you're doing the bag drop, a little bit earlier. The staging area is in the parking lot next to Paradise Pier and the start is near the underpass of DTD.
> 
> 
> 
> The Anaheim Hojo has a kids suite w/ a bunk bed area. I'd give them a call to see if it's still available. I think there are a few others, just can't think of them right now, but when I remember I'll let you know.




Thanks for the info!!!! I'll be registering tonight after work!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

$198 later, but I'm regestered for Tink and getting the pin and necklace. 



CamoMama said:


> I'm in. This will be my first half marathon, but I'm hoping to find more runs in between to help train, maybe a couple of 5Ks. I will not be wearing a costume, not a chance.



Disney race are SO much fun!  The Disneyland Half in 2010 was my first Half Marathon.  

There will be quite a few Diva's around that weekend for you to meet before the trip.


----------



## Skpnw

I just registered and my young kids will do the kids dash the day before. I will be staying at the Ho Jo. I did see a half marathon rate for the Portofino. How is that compared to the Ho Jo?


----------



## Red Rose

I am all signed up for the Half and the 5k. Anyone have any tips on booking a hotel on Disney? I tried calling the # but all i got was a machine telling me to leave my name and number. I am getting worried not having a hotel room yet.


----------



## LuvSulley

I'm going to sign up for the 5k. Debating if I should sign up for the half.. I really want to but I'm scared I won't be ready.. then again I'm not ready for my first 5k this Saturday and I'm still going


----------



## BayAreaMom

I'm signed up for the Half. Did it last year and loved it!!
My 2 kids are signed up for the kids races. We didn't do them last year and i saw pictures and they looked awesome. My kids are going to love them!

We are staying at HoJos in a kids suite. Its a long walk to the start but there are a lot of other walkers around. 

Kinda bummed they moved the start up to 5am because running in the dark was awful. the lighting in some areas was poor and it was crowded and i saw some people fall and get hurt. So I'll just have to be careful and slow.


----------



## BayAreaMom

Red Rose said:


> I am all signed up for the Half and the 5k. Anyone have any tips on booking a hotel on Disney? I tried calling the # but all i got was a machine telling me to leave my name and number. I am getting worried not having a hotel room yet.



Last year the website included a list of discounted hotels (both on and offsite). The deals for onsite hotels were decent but sold out quickly. Paradise Pier would be the best location as the start is literally right in front of it.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I hope hope hope I can register as early as next week. My hours are picking up at one of my job's so as long as no hidden expenses pop up by next Friday I should be in the clear. I'll be really bummed if it ended up being harder for me to attend these now that I live down here, lol.


----------



## ludari

I registered this moring for the half and I may register for the 5K as well but I need to confirm with my friends.


----------



## kim3339

ludari said:


> I'm in for Tink and the 5K again and I will register today.  I want to keep my legacy status.



Me too! Can't wait for the special lanyard in '16. 


Red Rose said:


> I am all signed up for the Half and the 5k. Anyone have any tips on booking a hotel on Disney? I tried calling the # but all i got was a machine telling me to leave my name and number. I am getting worried not having a hotel room yet.



They usually update their site the week reg opens or right after. You should be fine getting a room as long as you book sooner rather than later. 



Belle Ella said:


> Well, I hope hope hope I can register as early as next week. My hours are picking up at one of my job's so as long as no hidden expenses pop up by next Friday I should be in the clear. I'll be really bummed if it ended up being harder for me to attend these now that I live down here, lol.



Yay! You are able to register for the race! Good luck this week w/ all the craziness! I could not believe how many people popped up overnight on Sunday.


----------



## MinnieDiva

Hi! 
I registered for the 1/2 and DH and DD are doing the 5k.  I was looking for an excuse to make a trip south....this was a great chance to do so!!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Registered today to do the 5k with my mom (she's a runner, but I sure as heck ain't so we're compromising).   I'm really looking forward to doing a girls weekend with her...and running around at 5:45 am with my light-up Tink wings glowing in the pre-dawn darkness (I'll try not to whack anyone ).

Remember, I can run, I can run, I can run.


----------



## KateDrake

Hey, I know I'm late chiming in here, but I think you should totally do it Indygirl! I am running my first half marathon next month, and it has been so fun. Certainly hard at first, but it's amazing how quickly that 4 mile run that killed you a couple of weeks ago suddenly seems pretty easy!
I would recommend finding a 5K or 10K to do first, you should be able to find one in your area over the next few months.  I'd give that a try first with a training program, and then you'll know if you want to stick with it for 13.1 miles!
I'm hoping to do the Tink half, but will need to evaluate closer to the race.  But I sure hope to see you all there!


----------



## indygirl99

KateDrake said:


> Hey, I know I'm late chiming in here, but I think you should totally do it Indygirl! I am running my first half marathon next month, and it has been so fun. Certainly hard at first, but it's amazing how quickly that 4 mile run that killed you a couple of weeks ago suddenly seems pretty easy!
> I would recommend finding a 5K or 10K to do first, you should be able to find one in your area over the next few months.  I'd give that a try first with a training program, and then you'll know if you want to stick with it for 13.1 miles!
> I'm hoping to do the Tink half, but will need to evaluate closer to the race.  But I sure hope to see you all there!



Thank you for the encouragement. I started the C25K yesterday and am using Jeff Galloways run-walk-run method. When I finish the C25K training I will move on into his half training. I will get the chance to do a few 5K races in the Portland area before the Tink.

I went ahead and signed up and paid tonight for the Tink so I HAVE to do it. Even if I end up getting picked up and bused to the finish line I will be there and give it my best effort.


----------



## kirstie101

Registered last night so I guess that makes it official! I will be running my first half marathon and I can't wait!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I'm really excited because my sister signed up to run Tink with me!  This will be her first Half Marathon.  I had asked her to run it with me last year but she had just found out she was pregnant.  Little Violet will be 10 months by then so our mom is going with us to help watch her in case my BIL has to work.


----------



## KateDrake

That's awesome Indygirl!  What a great attitude!
I've been using the Galloway training program to train for my half, and I've really liked it.  I find it helps me pace myself, so I don't go all out at first and die at mile 6  The pacing requirement for the runDisney races is pretty slow, and you could really probably just do a fast walk the whole time.  But it sounds like there are lots of characters and photo ops along the way, so if I do Tink, I'm going to try for a 10-minute mile pace.  Still slow compared to most, but hey, the whole point is to finish, right?  I know we can do it!


----------



## CamoMama

How soon does it usually get booked? I can't afford to register right now, with the July trip to Disney and being unemployed I don't have any disposable income right now. But I will in mid-July, will it be completely booked by then? I so want to run it, I just can't pay for it this second.


----------



## MrsPinup

I am in as long as it is not sold out mid-July   I need to wait until after our family vacation to DL in  days!


----------



## AquaDame

ludari said:


> I'm in for Tink and the 5K again and I will register today.  I want to keep my legacy status.



Is there an incentive to keep legacy or just bragging rights? (i'd take bragging too but we are more likely to do the DL 1/2 since it gives us more buffer after the W+D)


----------



## AquaDame

indygirl99 said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. I started the C25K yesterday and am using Jeff Galloways run-walk-run method. When I finish the C25K training I will move on into his half training. I will get the chance to do a few 5K races in the Portland area before the Tink.
> 
> I went ahead and signed up and paid tonight for the Tink so I HAVE to do it. Even if I end up getting picked up and bused to the finish line I will be there and give it my best effort.



Hi fellow Portlander! :: We're doing the 5K on Sauvies Island and the Pints to Pasta 10K!


----------



## kim3339

CamoMama said:


> How soon does it usually get booked? I can't afford to register right now, with the July trip to Disney and being unemployed I don't have any disposable income right now. But I will in mid-July, will it be completely booked by then? I so want to run it, I just can't pay for it this second.



Last year, I think it sold out in But I know that a lot of people were upset about the way they dragged out the announcement and that it was "another" female race and didn't run as a kind of protest, so they might come back this year. But once reg hits 50%, they'll have the % on the race site and update it pretty frequently. Once it hits 90% or so, it goes pretty fast.




AquaDame said:


> Is there an incentive to keep legacy or just bragging rights? (i'd take bragging too but we are more likely to do the DL 1/2 since it gives us more buffer after the W+D)



For the legacy runners, you get a different bib than the others and your lanyard on your medal is different as well. They also have a list, at least w/ the 5th for the DL, of all the legacies posted in the race weekend program. I didn't pay attention last year at the DL 1/2 so I not sure if they do the legacy stuff just on the anniversaries or if the start at the 5th and keep it up every year.


----------



## MouseFiend

indygirl99 said:


> Thank you for  your encouraging words. If you knew me you would probably put me in the "not the saniest" category also.
> 
> I looked at both the C25K and 1/2 marathon training sites and I think this is something that I will be able to do.
> 
> The 1/2 marathon site recommends that you be a runner for at least 2 months before training for the 1/2 so doing the C25K would be perfect to get me started.
> 
> I had DH look at it and he said he would train with me.  He won't be able to run with me because that is finals weekend for him so I will have to sacrifice and go to DLR by myself.
> 
> So count me in.   The goal is to run AND finish.




You're awesome, Indygirl!! You convinced me to sign up...but only for the 5k  I had a baby in January and still have about 50 pounds of baby weight to lose. And I too need something to work for. Nothing more motivating than a trip to Disney!! I want to do a half someday but with a 4 month old, I wasn't confident I could dedicate enough time to train. I think I'll be ok with the 5k though.


----------



## longhorns2

I might be in.  I was messing around on the registration site last night and my DH asked what I was doing.  Told him I was registering for another Disney race. He asked if I was still planning on doing the Princess as well (annual girls trip)  I said- yes- and I'd get a C2C medal.  Really, it's a bargain, 3 medals for the price of 2.  bahhahhaaaa

Jokes on me- he told me to do it!  YAY!!!! 

I haven't pulled the trigger but I am very very tempted.  I was planning on running a local half the week before Tink so this doesn't change my running plans much.  It only changes my bank account plans.  

I was looking at HoJo- 30 min walk to get to the start?  Is that what yall guess?  The website says there is transpo for good neighbor hotels.  Anyone know which ones had transpo last year?  If I can save an extra 30 min on my legs I certainly will take it!  LOL


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> I was looking at HoJo- 30 min walk to get to the start?  Is that what yall guess?  The website says there is transpo for good neighbor hotels.  Anyone know which ones had transpo last year?  If I can save an extra 30 min on my legs I certainly will take it!  LOL



Yeah, 30 mins or so sounds about right. I'll look to see if I can find the program from this year's to find the list. You'll still have to walk though, the shuttles only take you to the east esplanade which is the big crosswalk on Harbor and from Hojo's, that's only a 3-5min walk/about a block. So you still have to go through DTD and over to the start area.


----------



## BayAreaMom

longhorns2 said:


> I was looking at HoJo- 30 min walk to get to the start?  Is that what yall guess?  The website says there is transpo for good neighbor hotels.  Anyone know which ones had transpo last year?  If I can save an extra 30 min on my legs I certainly will take it!  LOL



I did this walk last year, and i'd say 20 minutes. Its cold and dark, so i was walking fast...I was worried i'd be scared walking alone, but there were TONS of walkers out even at 4:15 am. Tons of runners even in the HoJo lobby and grounds. 

I would not go with the busses..you will probably have to get up earlier, wait around, and you'd be there already if you had walked. I get really nervous about getting to races early...buses wouldn't work for me. 

If you have a cooperative hubby, maybe he'd get up early and drive you over? 

One thing I would suggest is saving up an old warm sweatshirt to wear before the race, then toss it to the side of the road (some races will collect and donate them). It wasn't super cold- I wore a garbage bag with cut outs to keep warm- some people i saw wore scrub outfits!- but it was COLD at 4am!


----------



## kirstie101

Im staying at the Hojo as well and am planning on a 30 minute walk at the most. 

Can anyone tell me about the 5K? Does it usally sell out? And do people walk it? I was thinking it might be fun for my mom and DD to do.


----------



## specialks

BayAreaMom said:


> I did this walk last year, and i'd say 20 minutes. Its cold and dark, so i was walking fast...I was worried i'd be scared walking alone, but there were TONS of walkers out even at 4:15 am. Tons of runners even in the HoJo lobby and grounds.
> 
> I would not go with the busses..you will probably have to get up earlier, wait around, and you'd be there already if you had walked. I get really nervous about getting to races early...buses wouldn't work for me.
> 
> If you have a cooperative hubby, maybe he'd get up early and drive you over?
> 
> One thing I would suggest is saving up an old warm sweatshirt to wear before the race, then toss it to the side of the road (some races will collect and donate them). It wasn't super cold- I wore a garbage bag with cut outs to keep warm- some people i saw wore scrub outfits!- but it was COLD at 4am!



Thanks for this.  I'm at HoJo and considered taking the bus to save my legs, but I also stress major about being late for stuff so it'd probably do me more harm stressing about lines and timing than just walking over.

I did the sweatshirt thing and since I was in the last (E) corral, I witnessed volunteers with armloads of clothing; they picked it up from the street where others threw it.  My SIL had told me in advance that they would donate clothes.  It was definitely chilly so I was very happy to have the sweatshirt!

I just registered today since it's already at 51% full.  I don't want to risk it.  I'm hoping the 5k reg moves slower so our finances can recover before we need to register DH, DD8, and DD6 for the 5k.


----------



## indygirl99

How many run the race?


----------



## Kathymford

I can't believe the 1/2 is already 51% full! And people on the FB page were complaining about the race fees. So much for that being an issue.

I am not a runner, but for some reason have a real urge to do this...probably because of the beautiful medal!! HA. Maybe I'll start with the 5k...


----------



## CamoMama

I can't believe it's already at 51%. I won't be able to register if it's sold out before the 15th of July. I really want to run it, but if not I'll just wait for the next one. I started training today. For the first week I'll run 30 minutes, then add 15 minutes per week until I'm running 2.5 hours 3 times a week. Once I have the stamina, speed should come next. Today I ran just about 2 miles in 30 minutes, it wouldn't pass the APFT, but it was 9am rather than 6 and hot already.


----------



## longhorns2

I'm in!  I freaked out over the 51%.  LOL  You locals don't mess around, huh?  

I'll be going solo unless I can strong arm a running pal into coming with me.  Totally excited.  I've done the Princess 3 times, so I have a general idea on what to expect (long walk to corrals there too)  I'm going to book HoJo today and think about other options if needed.  I'd love PP, but for the amount of one night there, I can have my whole HoJo paid for.


----------



## specialks

indygirl99 said:


> How many run the race?



Last year there were about 10,000 finishers.  I don't know what the actual registration number was.



Kathymford said:


> I can't believe the 1/2 is already 51% full! And people on the FB page were complaining about the race fees. So much for that being an issue.
> I am not a runner, but for some reason have a real urge to do this...probably because of the beautiful medal!! HA. Maybe I'll start with the 5k...



Last year was my first, and now I'm addicted.  I'm doing the W&D in Nov to earn the beautiful Coast to Coast medal.  



CamoMama said:


> I can't believe it's already at 51%. I won't be able to register if it's sold out before the 15th of July. I really want to run it, but if not I'll just wait for the next one. I started training today. For the first week I'll run 30 minutes, then add 15 minutes per week until I'm running 2.5 hours 3 times a week. Once I have the stamina, speed should come next. Today I ran just about 2 miles in 30 minutes, it wouldn't pass the APFT, but it was 9am rather than 6 and hot already.



Good job starting your training.  The prices go up after July 17th, so you might have a shot, but who knows.  Last year it did not fill up this fast.  I would think inaugurals would fill up faster than a 2nd year.  Wonder if the long weekend is allowing more people to participate.



longhorns2 said:


> I'm in!  I freaked out over the 51%.  LOL  You locals don't mess around, huh?
> 
> I'll be going solo unless I can strong arm a running pal into coming with me.  Totally excited.  I've done the Princess 3 times, so I have a general idea on what to expect (long walk to corrals there too)  I'm going to book HoJo today and think about other options if needed.  I'd love PP, but for the amount of one night there, I can have my whole HoJo paid for.



I'm not a local, and I freaked out too.  Wanted to hold off registering, but I'm not risking it!
I'm also at the HoJos, but we're really thinking about moving to the PP after the race.  That way we can enjoy the shorter walks to the parks on our park days the following week.
DLR is pretty compact and most WDW'ers are surprised at how close everything is.  The corrals were actually really nicely done I thought (of course it was my first 1/2).  I can't quite picture how it would be coming from HoJos (we stayed at BW Stovalls right near PP last year), but I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## longhorns2

I took your advice on the other thread and went with BW Stovalls.  As long as they don't change the start and finish lines, I'm happy!  I found a discounted site for the hotel too.  Love me a bargain.  

I will leave on Monday, I'm pretty sure.  Maybe even Sunday depending on what the flights look like. So minimal park time for me this time.  I'm going to WDW in Feb so I can make up any rides I miss then.


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> Im staying at the Hojo as well and am planning on a 30 minute walk at the most.
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the 5K? Does it usally sell out? And do people walk it? I was thinking it might be fun for my mom and DD to do.



I posted an answer for you, but on the WISH thread. 



indygirl99 said:


> How many run the race?



I think they held registration to 13,000 or so, but like OP said, about 10 ran/finished.



longhorns2 said:


> I've done the Princess 3 times, so I have a general idea on what to expect (long walk to corrals there too)



Just an FYI~ the corrals are sooooo much closer at DL. I've done that walk and will be doing it the weekend before and I couldn't believe it the 1st time I did it, I felt like I was walking forever. They just like to spoil us at DL!  The staging area/finish line are in the PP parking lot and the start line is no more than .1m walk.


----------



## longhorns2

Seriously, I may lose my WDW #1 fan badge after all this, but DL is looking better and better.  LOL

Just hope the race has more entertainment.  I heard compared to WDW there just isn't as much.  It would sure be nice if they were able to amp up some entertainment around miles 7,8 and 9.  That's where I lag big time.  I'm slow anyway, but I get REALLY slow by then.


----------



## PrincessMira

Brancaneve said:


> This race will be my first half marathon and I am wondering......to wear a costume or to not wear a costume?  If so, does anyone have suggestions on how to buy or create one that is comfortable for the race?



My friend and I weren't up for all the wings last year so we put our Tink ears on our camelbacks.  Such a great race!  I highly suggest it.  RunDisney did a fabulous job.


----------



## longhorns2

Now that's cute!!!

I wore a mini mouse red/white polka dot running skirt last year to the princess.  I don't think I can mess with a full on costume yet, though I have dreams of running as Princess Leia at the Princess one year.  Side Buns and all.


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Seriously, I may lose my WDW #1 fan badge after all this, but DL is looking better and better.  LOL
> 
> Just hope the race has more entertainment.  I heard compared to WDW there just isn't as much.  It would sure be nice if they were able to amp up some entertainment around miles 7,8 and 9.  That's where I lag big time.  I'm slow anyway, but I get REALLY slow by then.



The Tink course is a lot better on the outside of the park part than the DL 1/2, in my opinion. Miles 7-9 we'll be in the city part and out there they have college/HS bands, cheerleaders, a mariachi band and a hawaiian band/dance group. They had the cutest little hula dancers too. Mile 6- almost 9 we were in the residential and downtown area which was nice. But from 9-10 1/2, it's kind of boring to look at ~ it's the industrial part, but that's also where the mariachi and hawaiin bands are. Also right at or before 9 there was a huge Cliff Bar section where they handed out gu, but there were huge flags and music playing. Once you go through the underpass of the 5 and are on Disney Way, you are running straight towards the park and TOT. I was surprised this year about the amount of spectators there were compared to the DL 1/2, but that could also be b/c we were in more residential areas. 

I think the big difference b/w the races at WDW and DL is that WDW owns all the area surrounding the parks so there are more characters on the course. W/ the DL races, we only have characters in the parks and backstage. But if you match up character stops in WDW w/ the entertainment parts in DL, it's about the same. 



PrincessMira said:


> My friend and I weren't up for all the wings last year so we put our Tink ears on our camelbacks.



I had those ears too! But I pinned them to my running hat.


----------



## Belle Ella

51% full after only a few days. Oh, wow. I got paid from job #1 today but I needed that money for something else. I guess I'm going to have to use it to register and then hold things over until job #2 pays me on Wednesday. No, no, no, no. But I am *not* missing out on this one.


----------



## LuvSulley

kim3339 said:


> For the legacy runners, you get a different bib than the others and your lanyard on your medal is different as well. They also have a list, at least w/ the 5th for the DL, of all the legacies posted in the race weekend program. I didn't pay attention last year at the DL 1/2 so I not sure if they do the legacy stuff just on the anniversaries or if the start at the 5th and keep it up every year.



What's a legacy runner and how do you become one? 

Also, I noticed your from San Jose. Are you doing the San Jose Giants run this Saturday? It'll be my first 5k, so excited!


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:


> The Tink course is a lot better on the outside of the park part than the DL 1/2, in my opinion. Miles 7-9 we'll be in the city part and out there they have college/HS bands, cheerleaders, a mariachi band and a hawaiian band/dance group. They had the cutest little hula dancers too. Mile 6- almost 9 we were in the residential and downtown area which was nice. But from 9-10 1/2, it's kind of boring to look at ~ it's the industrial part, but that's also where the mariachi and hawaiin bands are. Also right at or before 9 there was a huge Cliff Bar section where they handed out gu, but there were huge flags and music playing. Once you go through the underpass of the 5 and are on Disney Way, you are running straight towards the park and TOT. I was surprised this year about the amount of spectators there were compared to the DL 1/2, but that could also be b/c we were in more residential areas.
> 
> I think the big difference b/w the races at WDW and DL is that WDW owns all the area surrounding the parks so there are more characters on the course. W/ the DL races, we only have characters in the parks and backstage. But if you match up character stops in WDW w/ the entertainment parts in DL, it's about the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I had those ears too! But I pinned them to my running hat.



THANKS!  7-9 is where I take a "mini break."  I slow down.  Way down.  Not on purpose, not planned, but it's just what has happened with my 3 halves so far.  Hoping that I can push past that this year though.  I have some big goals for time improvement.  That doesn't mean I'll be that much faster from a speed perspective, just that I will be running more and walking less I hope!  I do Galloway, but like I said, 7-9 ends up more walking that running.  

Anyone know the scoop on sweepers?  At WDW, once you hit mile 11 and go over the overpass into Epcot, as long as you can keep moving, they let you finish.  Balloon lady and sweeper bikes go away.  Is there a "safe" point at Tink?  (assuming they keep the same course)


----------



## kim3339

LuvSulley said:


> What's a legacy runner and how do you become one?
> 
> Also, I noticed your from San Jose. Are you doing the San Jose Giants run this Saturday? It'll be my first 5k, so excited!



A legacy runner is a runner who's run all of the events from the beginning. For Tink, you would have to have started this year and keep running Tink every year and then you get recognized at the 5th and so on. 

I _am_ running tomorrow morning! Heading over after work to pick up my bib. I'm really excited for this one, it looks like a lot of fun, but a little worried about how hot it could be tomorrow morning. Hopefully it won't be too bad. Are you going to do the SF one in Sept for the socks?



longhorns2 said:


> Anyone know the scoop on sweepers?  At WDW, once you hit mile 11 and go over the overpass into Epcot, as long as you can keep moving, they let you finish.  Balloon lady and sweeper bikes go away.  Is there a "safe" point at Tink?  (assuming they keep the same course)



I know there are sweepers, but don't know where their safe spot is. I know w/ it being the 1st year last year, there were some problems and confusion and people who were safe, but at the very back, got picked up. Hopefully that won't happen again this year. I would guess that once you got to the underpass of the 5 you area okay, b/c from there it's just down Disney Way and then most of the rest is inside the back area of DCA where the public isn't allowed. And once you come out from there, you turn left on DL Drive for a block, then right on Katella for 1/2 a block and the turn into the parking lot for the finish line.


----------



## LuvSulley

kim3339 said:


> A legacy runner is a runner who's run all of the events from the beginning. For Tink, you would have to have started this year and keep running Tink every year and then you get recognized at the 5th and so on.
> 
> I _am_ running tomorrow morning! Heading over after work to pick up my bib. I'm really excited for this one, it looks like a lot of fun, but a little worried about how hot it could be tomorrow morning. Hopefully it won't be too bad. Are you going to do the SF one in Sept for the socks?



Thanks for the legacy info! 

Yup, I'm signed up for the SF 5K too. I wanted to try the 10k but it was sold out already. My training has been going slow anyways (I'm only on week 3 of C25k right now) so that worked out pretty good  

Anyways, good luck tomorrow and hopefully it doesn't get hot till later in the day!


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> I _am_ running tomorrow morning! Heading over after work to pick up my bib. I'm really excited for this one, it looks like a lot of fun, but a little worried about how hot it could be tomorrow morning. Hopefully it won't be too bad. Are you going to do the SF one in Sept for the socks?
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'll be doing the SF one in September, gonna do the 10K! Wont get the cool socks since I'm not doing the SJ one.


----------



## longhorns2

Training plans!

http://espnwwos.disney.go.com/event...nsultant/index?page=tinker-bell-half-marathon


----------



## kim3339

LuvSulley said:


> Anyways, good luck tomorrow and hopefully it doesn't get hot till later in the day!




How'd you do yesterday? I liked it, glad it wasn't too hot. Really liked going through Kelly Park, I haven't been there since I was a kid and being shaded really helped. 



kirstie101 said:


> I'll be doing the SF one in September, gonna do the 10K! Wont get the cool socks since I'm not doing the SJ one.



See ya there! I'm doing the 10k too.


----------



## NiceOneSimba

I'm in! This will be my first race of any type, and I'm really excited! I figure if a trip to Disneyland isn't enough to get me motivated, nothing is!


----------



## CamoMama

It still says 51% full. Not sure if it just hasn't updated or if this is accurate. I hope it stays that way until the middle of July!

Today was my rest day, didn't do much resting, but that's okay. Skipping the gym tomorrow in favor of emptying my garage into my backyard, taking a sledgehammer to the old rotten cabinets and work bench and adding metal shelves. I think that counts as strength training. Back to running on Tuesday!


----------



## longhorns2

I'm seeing a PT today for some hip pain.  I've been off running for about 6 weeks hoping I just strained/pulled something that needed rest.  Well, it's 80% better, but it still hurts some days.  I am very leery of running on something I don't know if I am making it worse or not!

My motivation?  Going to Disney.  That means I have to run half marathons to get to go to Disney.  So I *have* to be healthy enough to start real training in Sept.  Hoping PT is able to assure me it's ok to start running again, and gives me stretches to help fix it.

I do the foam roller and that helped a ton, but since it lingered so long, I figure it's time to get it checked.


----------



## liesel

I am still on the fence about doing this race.  I want to preserve my legacy status and we will be moving to norcal this summer so this will be the cheaper alternative.  OTOH, I also really want to do marathon weekend (just the half for me, I want to be able to enjoy the parks too!).  Anyway, I am so tempted to do both, but we will have to see how the finances work out after we move.

I did want to respond to questions about where you have to get to in order to avoid being swept.  We had specualted last year that it was once you get into DCA (mile 11.5 and the last water station) and that turned out to be the case.  A friend of mine who was in the back was told that once she got to this point she would not be swept.  I also paid attention to the road closure times that were posted in the race program as a general guideline for when I needed to be out of those areas.


----------



## LuvSulley

kim3339 said:


> How'd you do yesterday? I liked it, glad it wasn't too hot. Really liked going through Kelly Park, I haven't been there since I was a kid and being shaded really helped.



It took me 51 mins to finish the 5K. I hate that it took me that long! My goal is to finish the SF one in 30 minutes and run most of the way. How did you do? I liked the park too! I never been there before and thought it was neat to have stuff to look at during the run.  

I signed up for the Tinker Bell half so I have a lot of work to do before then to get ready. Are you signed up for any other Bay Area runs? I'm thinking about signing up for the mini San Jose Rock N Roll (5 miles) and then the Hot Chocolate 15k.. it seems like a good way to help build up to a half. Is that what you did to prepare for your first half?


----------



## kim3339

LuvSulley said:


> It took me 51 mins to finish the 5K. I hate that it took me that long! My goal is to finish the SF one in 30 minutes and run most of the way. How did you do? I liked the park too! I never been there before and thought it was neat to have stuff to look at during the run.
> 
> I signed up for the Tinker Bell half so I have a lot of work to do before then to get ready. Are you signed up for any other Bay Area runs? I'm thinking about signing up for the mini San Jose Rock N Roll (5 miles) and then the Hot Chocolate 15k.. it seems like a good way to help build up to a half. Is that what you did to prepare for your first half?



You still finished, so that's an accomplishment!  No RnR SJ for me. I work on 1st Street, and live by SCU, so I'm on a lot of the route almost everyday so I skip that one. I've done it twice, but the last one was my last, the course was just to boring for me, but is was my 1st 1/2. Double check on the Hot Chocolate run, I wanted to do the one in SF, but I thought I saw that they weren't able to do this year's. But you might be doing one somehwere else. I am doing the Color Run next month at the Stick. Super excited for that one, the videos get me so stoked. Just trying to figure out how I can keep the car clean when I drive home.

Doing other runs that increase in distance is a good way to get you ready for the 1/2. I just jumped from a 5k to the 1/2, and my 1st training program was 16 weeks w/ the gym. But now I just do 12 weeks. 

Heads up if you haven't registered yet, reg jumped to 63% this morning.


----------



## LuvSulley

kim3339 said:


> You still finished, so that's an accomplishment!  No RnR SJ for me. I work on 1st Street, and live by SCU, so I'm on a lot of the route almost everyday so I skip that one. I've done it twice, but the last one was my last, the course was just to boring for me, but is was my 1st 1/2. Double check on the Hot Chocolate run, I wanted to do the one in SF, but I thought I saw that they weren't able to do this year's. But you might be doing one somehwere else. I am doing the Color Run next month at the Stick. Super excited for that one, the videos get me so stoked. Just trying to figure out how I can keep the car clean when I drive home.
> 
> Doing other runs that increase in distance is a good way to get you ready for the 1/2. I just jumped from a 5k to the 1/2, and my 1st training program was 16 weeks w/ the gym. But now I just do 12 weeks.
> 
> Heads up if you haven't registered yet, reg jumped to 63% this morning.



Aww, thanks for letting me know about the SF Hot Chocolate run. I always go straight to the San Francisco site and they still have 11/10/12 as the race date even though the main page says it cancelled. Hope I can find something else.


----------



## pirate_smiles

Registered for Tinkerbell 1/2 in 2013. This will be my first half marathon. Running with 3 of my girlfriends 

We are doing the Jeff Galloway run/ walk training plan. We are up to running 8 minutes, walking 1 minute,  with a distance of 8 miles.


----------



## longhorns2

pirate_smiles said:


> Registered for Tinkerbell 1/2 in 2013. This will be my first half marathon. Running with 3 of my girlfriends
> 
> We are doing the Jeff Galloway run/ walk training plan. We are up to running 8 minutes, walking 1 minute,  with a distance of 8 miles.



You are going to rock it if you are already at 8 miles!  Great job!

PT says I am fixable- should be back to running in a couple of weeks.  Yay!

Lisa- thanks.  I found a blog (maybe your friends?) where the bike lady told her around 11ish miles she was going to finish.  That's pretty much the same at Princess, and I am really good with that.  I do not expect to be in trouble as I should be able to run in the 13-14 min miles this year (last year I was still carrying a lot of baby weight) but it's always GREAT to hear that this is a "safe" zone.


----------



## DreamWeaver2002

I am so excited because I have gotten registered and our villa is booked!  Now for the distance training--I hope Tink will send me some Pixie Dust


----------



## indygirl99

I just started C25K last week so I am in no way a runner but plan to be by the time Tink rolls around. 

So my question is about the talk of the walk being to far from Hojo's to PP for the start. Wouldn't a 30 min walk be a good warmup for the run? 

I know I will be the one crying after the run walking back but I figure I have all day to make it back and the occasional rest stop in the park will not be a hardship.

I plan on being there for 5 days so the entire stay at Hojo's is what one night at PP would cost even with the race discount on the room. Am I making a big mistake staying at Hojo's?

On another note I signed up for my first ever 5K. 
It is an Ocean beach fun run/walk on 7/7. Of course I will run/walk as I will only be finishing week 3 of the C25K. But it is a good excuse to go to the coast for the weekend and I get to take a crabbing class on the friday. yum yum


----------



## nisseriffic

I am so so excited for this race!! Just need to book our room! This will be my first half, and I can't wait!! Was going to do the DL in Sept, but I waited too long to sign up, and it sold out.


----------



## pirate_smiles

longhorns2 said:


> You are going to rock it if you are already at 8 miles!  Great job!



Thanks! Not too shabby for just starting to run since January. Totally credit the Galloway plan for helping me be successful 



indygirl99 said:


> I just started C25K last week so I am in no way a runner but plan to be by the time Tink rolls around.
> 
> So my question is about the talk of the walk being to far from Hojo's to PP for the start. Wouldn't a 30 min walk be a good warmup for the run?
> 
> I know I will be the one crying after the run walking back but I figure I have all day to make it back and the occasional rest stop in the park will not be a hardship.
> 
> I plan on being there for 5 days so the entire stay at Hojo's is what one night at PP would cost even with the race discount on the room. Am I making a big mistake staying at Hojo's?
> 
> On another note I signed up for my first ever 5K.
> It is an Ocean beach fun run/walk on 7/7. Of course I will run/walk as I will only be finishing week 3 of the C25K. But it is a good excuse to go to the coast for the weekend and I get to take a crabbing class on the friday. yum yum



I was thinking the same thing about it being a good warm up LOL! We are staying at the Fairfield Inn (using points) so will have a warm up walk too! I don't see it being much of a big deal to walk that far.

YAAAAY! For your first 5k!


----------



## longhorns2

It's not a huge deal, honestly.  At the Princess in WDW you have no choice- you end up walking about 30-45 min total just to get to the race start from the parking lot where the buses unload you.  10-15 to the staging area, then another 20-30 to the corrals.  It does kinda suck, though, I won't lie.  I hate that walk.  

For me, it's just a preference.  I want to save my legs the extra walking if I can.  Plus after the race, I am REALLY looking for the shortest route between me and the ice bath that I can find.  (ok, I'll admit, the hot tub.  Had a much better recovery with the hot tub last year than the ice bath the year before)  Plus if I don't have the 30 extra minutes to walk, I can sleep in a tad bit more if possible.

It's not a BAD thing to walk 30 min before you get to the starting line- or even to walk back after (good for the legs to keep moving)  It's just that *I* don't want to do it.

I would be at HoJo over PP because of the cost too.  No questions.  It's great to be right there at the start (had 2 friends stay there for the race last year and they LOVED it) but the cost... oh man, the cost!


----------



## kirstie101

indygirl99 said:


> I just started C25K last week so I am in no way a runner but plan to be by the time Tink rolls around.
> 
> So my question is about the talk of the walk being to far from Hojo's to PP for the start. Wouldn't a 30 min walk be a good warmup for the run?
> 
> I know I will be the one crying after the run walking back but I figure I have all day to make it back and the occasional rest stop in the park will not be a hardship.
> 
> I plan on being there for 5 days so the entire stay at Hojo's is what one night at PP would cost even with the race discount on the room. Am I making a big mistake staying at Hojo's?
> 
> On another note I signed up for my first ever 5K.
> It is an Ocean beach fun run/walk on 7/7. Of course I will run/walk as I will only be finishing week 3 of the C25K. But it is a good excuse to go to the coast for the weekend and I get to take a crabbing class on the friday. yum yum



I started with C25K in Feb or March and loved the program! I'll be runing my 2nd 5K race on the 30th and hope to improve my time over my first one. 

As for Hojo's I'll be staying there as well as are quite a few people on the WISH thread. Love Hojo's and the price couldn't be beat. And I'm with you, I'm thinking it will be a good warm up. The trick will be staying warm once we're in the corrals and waiting for the start!


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> It's not a BAD thing to walk 30 min before you get to the starting line- or even to walk back after (good for the legs to keep moving)  *It's just that *I* don't want to do it.*



 That's me too! If I wasn't running the weekend before and need all of my legs I can salvage, I would be staying at HoJo's too. 

But the one _big_ downside to staying over on Harbor is that we have to go through security on the way back.  I really, really hate that part, especially if the lines are long. I get that they need to check bags, but we're not going into the park, we just want to get back to our hotel, take a shower and relax for a few minutes. And they will check our bags even though they are see through and can tell we just ran a race. I keep telling them in the post race surveys that they need to add a runners' only line so we can just keep going.


----------



## ToodlesRN

I signed up with my 6 yr old to run the 5k with me, since I have no one to watch him he will be joining me! He also wants to do the kids dash. We're both excited plus were adding a couple days in at the parks


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:


> That's me too! If I wasn't running the weekend before and need all of my legs I can salvage, I would be staying at HoJo's too.
> 
> But the one _big_ downside to staying over on Harbor is that we have to go through security on the way back.  I really, really hate that part, especially if the lines are long. I get that they need to check bags, but we're not going into the park, we just want to get back to our hotel, take a shower and relax for a few minutes. And they will check our bags even though they are see through and can tell we just ran a race. I keep telling them in the post race surveys that they need to add a runners' only line so we can just keep going.



Explain this to me, please.  I haven't been to DL since I was a wee babe so I don't remember the lay of the land.  Are you saying that walking back to HoJo for example requires going through the Parks?  Can you go around it and not need to go through security?  We don't finish in a park, right?  

And are the parks typically open by the time the runners are finished?  In the Tink case- we are starting at 5am, so even with A-E corrals (assuming they keep the same set up, but it could be a bigger race this year) going off 6 min apart, the last corral should be starting 5:24, right?  Last runners off the course by 9ish.  Does DL open at 9 during the winter?

Just trying to picture how the flow post race goes.    Thank you!


----------



## specialks

longhorns2 said:


> Explain this to me, please.  I haven't been to DL since I was a wee babe so I don't remember the lay of the land.  Are you saying that walking back to HoJo for example requires going through the Parks?  Can you go around it and not need to go through security?  We don't finish in a park, right?
> 
> And are the parks typically open by the time the runners are finished?  In the Tink case- we are starting at 5am, so even with A-E corrals (assuming they keep the same set up, but it could be a bigger race this year) going off 6 min apart, the last corral should be starting 5:24, right?  Last runners off the course by 9ish.  Does DL open at 9 during the winter?
> 
> Just trying to picture how the flow post race goes.    Thank you!



DL and CA share a large esplanade. In this open area esplanade, there are ticket booths and the entrances to both parks. Security is set up on each end of the esplanade, not at the individual parks. To get to/from HoJos, you'll have to walk through security, through the esplanade, and back out of the other security side. I'm pretty sure security opens 1 hour prior to park opening.


----------



## ludari

Me and several of my friends are in for the 5K and half marathon. We want to keep our legacy status.


----------



## specialks

Here is a photo of the esplanade between the parks (DL north CA south). The green tents on the far east & west are security.

Also, last year I was in E corral  because it was my first race. I started at about 6:15 (race began at 5:45). If people get about 3:45 to finish, that would be 10:00. DL opened at 9 am this year. I'm thinking you'd have to be finished by 7-715 am if you want to get snacks and photos and head back before security sets up. I bet they'll be there at 8am.


----------



## specialks

ToodlesRN said:


> I signed up with my 6 yr old to run the 5k with me, since I have no one to watch him he will be joining me! He also wants to do the kids dash. We're both excited plus were adding a couple days in at the parks



Have fun!  We're signing my DDs (8 & 6) for the 5k. They've done kids triathlons, but this will be their first distance run. They talked my mom into running with them. She was recently diagnosed with COPD, so I'm hoping they will have fun and be able to finish. Great reason to get her to do some light training exercising!


----------



## kirstie101

I went ahead and signed DD5 up for the kids dash last night. I'm not positive we'll be able to make the trip down on friday, our original plan was a saturday drive, but just in case we can I wanted to have her registered because I know she would love it. Worst case scenario I just bought her a $20 shirt but best case scenario we go down a day early and she gets to participate!


----------



## longhorns2

Thank you for the picture and explanation!  That helps with visuals for me.


----------



## ToodlesRN

specialks said:


> Have fun!  We're signing my DDs (8 & 6) for the 5k. They've done kids triathlons, but this will be their first distance run. They talked my mom into running with them. She was recently diagnosed with COPD, so I'm hoping they will have fun and be able to finish. Great reason to get her to do some light training exercising!



Thanks! You have fun as well thats a good plan for your mom run/walk!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Hi all!  *wave*

I'm registered for the half and the 5k.  I'm coming down from Vancouver, Canada and staying at the Disneyland Hotel as a treat for myself.


----------



## mama2goldens

I'm in! This will be my first Disney Run. I have done 1 Half about 3 years ago. I am going to be doing the Nike Half in SF in October.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Does anyone know how the timing for the corrals works?  I haven't got any recent races so I have to run one and send my time in but I don't want to be in the last corral so I want to know how fast I have to go!  lol!  I think they said it can be a 10k for proof of time.  Is that correct?


----------



## longhorns2

Yes, 10K or longer to get corral placement.  you only need proof if you think you are finishing before 2:45.  So if that's you, yes, you want to run a 10K or longer.  

You can email them the info (we did a C&P of the race result from the website) to rundisney, but they usually have a cut off date for this information.  Check the official website for that info.  I didn't see it up there yet, but it might be posted later.

You should also print out and bring with you the information.  If you think you should be moved up to a higher corral then you are placed in at the expo, you can turn that info into them there.

I have no idea the break downs. I asked on another thread and someone said 2:45 got them into C corral last year.  Every year it could change- say a lot of FAST runner shows up this year.  Then they will bump the people who were in B last year back to C.  Say those fast people don't do Tink- then that frees up more slots for the slower runners to move up in the corrals.  It's a fluid process I think from year to year, so we won't know for sure until the waivers are posted.  Even then, it's numbers, and you can guess where you might be.  

Sometimes rundisney will tell us by email which corral we are in- they have with me the past 2 years for Princess.  But I don't count on knowing before the expo.

HTH!


----------



## kindakrazy2

That's great info.  Thanks, I really appreciate it.  This is my first Disney race and I'm feeling a little overwhelmed.  My usual half time was about 2:01 and while I don't think I'll be that fast I want to be placed ahead of the slower runners/fast walkers.  

Of course I fully intend to fall back and join them at the slower pace - just wanting to start out ahead a bit.  

I know, makes no sense but there it is!  lol!  

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## CamoMama

My sister and her daughter ran the Rock n' Roll half marathon today in Seattle and will be running the Tinkerbell with me in January! That is if I can still register by the time I have the money. Fingers crossed!


----------



## longhorns2

Sarah, you can submit a time that is a little older, so if you have done a race since July 2010 that was 10K or longer, you can submit that.  You may not need to run another one for time. 

From Tink website:

Proof of time should include name of race, year, distance and time finished (i.e. 2010 Disneyland® Half Marathon - 2:25). If you do not have a proof of time to submit, list "N/A" at the point of registration. Proof of time must be provided from a race 10K or longer. All forms of proof of time must be from a race after July 1, 2010

In my experience with the Princess, they were pretty generous with the times.  I submitted a finish of 1:18:00 for a 10K in my first year and was put in corral B.  Last year, that same time would get you into corral C at the Princess.  So it really just depends on the fellow runners.  And the Princess is a bigger race, so that can factor in as well. 

I suspect if a lot of men run, then corral C can get really crowded as well since they do not let men start before corral C.

Hope you get to register CamoMama!    I'm dying to know what the % is now!  Hopefully they update on Monday.


----------



## nisseriffic

I am so excited for this run, and of course I got knocked up! Am I fooling myself to think I can still do it at 7.5 months pregnant??


----------



## dreams91

Is the coast to coast medal the same every year? What about the other medals? Are they the same each year?


----------



## longhorns2

nisseriffic said:


> I am so excited for this run, and of course I got knocked up! Am I fooling myself to think I can still do it at 7.5 months pregnant??



CONGRATS!!!!

Yes- you can!  I did.  I wasn't that far along, but I was right at 6 months and completed the Princess 1/2.  I walked it though, and started in B corral (just moved over and hugged the curb!)  I finished 23 people from the finish... LOL... but I finished!

I think it depends on your level of running and physical fitness, and of course, TRAINING!  But if your doc says to go for it, why not?  Plenty of prego moms run right up to their due date even.  If you train properly, yes, you could do this.


----------



## longhorns2

dreams91 said:


> Is the coast to coast medal the same every year? What about the other medals? Are they the same each year?



They are all the same until the 5 year anniversaries.  Then they change every 5 years.  I do not know about the C2C medal- I believe it has been the same every year, but not sure how many years they have been handing those out!


----------



## kim3339

nisseriffic said:


> I am so excited for this run, and of course I got knocked up! Am I fooling myself to think I can still do it at 7.5 months pregnant??



Congrats!!!! I would love to tell you yes, but I have no clue. I would pop over to the WISH thread, b/c I know people were talking about that a few months back. 



dreams91 said:


> Is the coast to coast medal the same every year? What about the other medals? Are they the same each year?



So far the C2C medals have been the same. The lanyards and years just change. The medals for the 1/2s usually change for milestone years and then maybe after the milestone year. I know the DL 1/2 used to be the castle, it changed for the 5th anniversary and then last year was the DL "D" with a little castle in the middle. The princess has pretty much stayed the same w/ the jewels changing. The 5ks though, change every year depending on the theme. But Tink's 5k says Never Land Family 5k, so that one _could_ be the same, since that was the theme this year. But it was the 1st year, so we'll know closer to the race.


----------



## dreams91

longhorns2 said:


> They are all the same until the 5 year anniversaries.  Then they change every 5 years.  I do not know about the C2C medal- I believe it has been the same every year, but not sure how many years they have been handing those out!



Good to know.  I won't worry about Tink this year then.  Running my first marathon the weekend before at wdw.  Getting the special medal there for the anniversary.  Maybe I'll wait until 2014 for Tink.  However I will be doing the DL one in two months for my c2c!!


----------



## kim3339

Reg #'s jumped up to 72% this morning.


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> Reg #'s jumped up to 72% this morning.



Wow! that was fast! Wont be long now before it sells out!


----------



## CamoMama

It just needs to not be full for a couple of more weeks!


----------



## kim3339

Bored at work and was playing around on their site. This year they're doing it like the Princess and it includes a subscription to Redbook. But they have a form where you can mail it in and get a refund. It's only $3.92, but better than nothing if you're not interested in it. But you only have 30 days from when you registered.


----------



## Shananana

I registered! I think I might have disney fever though, because this is my first 1/2 marathon, I haven't ran in YEARS and I'm still trying to figure out what to do with my girls while I'm training.


----------



## indygirl99

I signed up for the Tink the day registration opened and have been working on the C25K. 

I am a nurse and one of the docs I work with has lost about #100 so I decided to tell her I was running the Tink as she is a big disney fan and definately would hold me to task asking about training and how I am doing.

She told me today that she looked on the website and thinks that she would like to do this also and would I mind a running partner now and for the race. 

Oh my I now have absolutely no excuse. I have a running partner that will kick my butt if I even hint of slacking but will be the best support anyone could have asked for. 

Come January 19th no one will recognize this former overweight couch potato crossing the finish line in less than 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## BabieDuckie

First off, I think this is my very first post on these boards, and while this may not be the place to do it, , my name is Janelle! 

I found the Tinker Bell Half Marathon information because I originally saw a post for the DL Half Marathon on these boards, and I got really excited. I'm definitely a great candidate for the C25k program. My work schedule is nowhere near as hectic as indygirl's, and if she can do it, so can I (you've totally inspired me!). I originally felt very hesitant about doing this because, hello, I have NO training at all whatsoever! But I found some helpful information on About.com and a few training programs in addition to C25k that I'm starting today to help me get ready for this! 

After reading everybody's encouraging comments, I feel completely comfortable to just get out there and give it my best shot. My biggest fear is failing the half marathon and not being able to complete it, but like indygirl said, the most important thing is that I actually try and give it my best shot, and perhaps not to finish with the best time, but to actually FINISH! 

So, the reason for my post is to thank everybody for being so encouraging and providing a place where us beginners can get the support we need!! I'll be signing up for this by the end of the week, while I can still (hopefully) afford it!


----------



## longhorns2

Yay for new runners!!!  WTG ladies- you will love it.  

Dont misunderstand me- running sometimes sucks (ha ha ha) but the event is worth it to me, so I suck it up and just go.  And I love the gear.  And skirts.  But actually running?  eh.  LOL

I guess that's not fair- some days I REALLY love it.  But I will admit that if it wasn't for the Princess and now Tinkerbell, I would not be looking at half marathon type mileage.  So, thank you Disney! 

You two will have a lot of fun, burn some calories, and have some really cool bling to hang on your wall.  CONGRATS on signing up!!!!


----------



## kim3339

BabieDuckie said:


> First off, I think this is my very first post on these boards, and while this may not be the place to do it, , my name is Janelle!
> 
> I found the Tinker Bell Half Marathon information because I originally saw a post for the DL Half Marathon on these boards, and I got really excited. I'm definitely a great candidate for the C25k program. My work schedule is nowhere near as hectic as indygirl's, and if she can do it, so can I (you've totally inspired me!). I originally felt very hesitant about doing this because, hello, I have NO training at all whatsoever! But I found some helpful information on About.com and a few training programs in addition to C25k that I'm starting today to help me get ready for this!



Hi Janelle! You are going to have so much fun. The disney races are the best place to run your 1st race. It's such a great environment, and they're definitely addictive. I can't even imagine a Labor Day weekend now, where I'm not down in DL running.  Congrats on starting training today!!

Heads up everyone ~ reg jumped to 81% today, so you probably have only a couple weeks left before it sells out!


----------



## Kathymford

A question for all of you non-runners doing the C25k programs. Are you signing up for the 5k or the 1/2. I guess I don't understand how a C25k program can help me run the half?? 

Love,
Scared to Try Anything New (hahaha)


----------



## kirstie101

Kathymford said:


> A question for all of you non-runners doing the C25k programs. Are you signing up for the 5k or the 1/2. I guess I don't understand how a C25k program can help me run the half??
> 
> Love,
> Scared to Try Anything New (hahaha)



The C25K program is just a great way to START running!  My example: I started with C25K if Feb or March, having never been a runner...ever. And by May I did my first 5K and ran the whole thing. I was so proud of myself and the program eased me into running and showed me that I COULD run! 

I just did my 2nd 5K this past weekend and am currently registered for a 10K in September and Tink in January. Now that I'm very comfortable with a 5K distance I'm going to start increasing my distance slowly, similar to how I did it with the C25K program.


----------



## BabieDuckie

Exactly what Kirstie said... it's just a place for me to start. In fact, I'm starting even smaller than that with a 3-week program that helps you create a 30-minute running habit. Hopefully that will prepare me for the C25k. I also realized that after registering, there was a link to another training program, specifically for the Tinker Bell that was written by Jeff Galloway. It's a 20 week program starting on Sep 4 and ending the week after the half marathon. It's free to download and if you have Outlook you can download their calendar with reminders too. I don't know if it's overkill to do all three programs, but I figure, it can't hurt!

A side question to those who've done this once or twice before, do you recommend that I find a 5K and do one or two BEFORE the half marathon in January?


----------



## kim3339

BabieDuckie said:


> A side question to those who've done this once or twice before, do you recommend that I find a 5K and do one or two BEFORE the half marathon in January?



I would, at least one, a couple is better. They're good learning tools ~ it'll help you w/ the start of the race when everybody is all together and settling into a pace that's your's and not everyone around you. It'll also help w/ race day nerves, they never really go away although I wish they did.  And while it's a 5k vs a 1/2, you can play around w/ types of food you eat pre-race and how early or late you can eat before the start and still feel comfortable.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

longhorns2 said:


> Yay for new runners!!!  WTG ladies- you will love it.
> 
> Dont misunderstand me- running sometimes sucks (ha ha ha) but the event is worth it to me, so I suck it up and just go.  And I love the gear.  And skirts.  But actually running?  eh.  LOL
> 
> I guess that's not fair- some days I REALLY love it.  But I will admit that if it wasn't for the Princess and now Tinkerbell, I would not be looking at half marathon type mileage.  So, thank you Disney!
> 
> You two will have a lot of fun, burn some calories, and have some really cool bling to hang on your wall.  CONGRATS on signing up!!!!



You sound like me...I think I love the cute running shoes and clothes and race bling better than the actual running part of it all.   I love the whole race atmosphere, the crowds, the spectators.


----------



## indygirl99

BabieDuckie said:


> First off, I think this is my very first post on these boards, and while this may not be the place to do it, , my name is Janelle!
> 
> I found the Tinker Bell Half Marathon information because I originally saw a post for the DL Half Marathon on these boards, and I got really excited. I'm definitely a great candidate for the C25k program. My work schedule is nowhere near as hectic as indygirl's, and if she can do it, so can I (you've totally inspired me!). I originally felt very hesitant about doing this because, hello, I have NO training at all whatsoever! But I found some helpful information on About.com and a few training programs in addition to C25k that I'm starting today to help me get ready for this!
> 
> After reading everybody's encouraging comments, I feel completely comfortable to just get out there and give it my best shot. My biggest fear is failing the half marathon and not being able to complete it, but like indygirl said, the most important thing is that I actually try and give it my best shot, and perhaps not to finish with the best time, but to actually FINISH!
> 
> So, the reason for my post is to thank everybody for being so encouraging and providing a place where us beginners can get the support we need!! I'll be signing up for this by the end of the week, while I can still (hopefully) afford it!



Babie

I am humbled that you are inspired by me. I will try to keep that inspiration coming.

I have been doing the C25K for 2 weeks now and today was able to run/walk for 30 min and 1.75 miles. I will get there.

I am doing a 5K run/walk this weekend at the beach. Will be interesting to see how the run part works on the sand. I imagine my time will be slower with the sand but any excuse to go to the beach right. 

I also signed up for a 5K the first part of August and then will look at races in Sept and Oct, either 5K or 10 K depending on how I do in the August race.

I am hoping to do one race each month up to the big one in Jan.


----------



## BabieDuckie

Thanks to everybody for the support! I really appreciate it! Yesterday was the first day of the C25k training for me, and boy am I sore! Good thing today is a rest day. I really wish I had someone to do this program with. It would make it a lot more fun and hopefully help keep my motivation!

I took a peak at some of the Marathon merchandise from last year on Google. I'm super excited to get that finish medal at the end! (I'm easily attracted to shiny and sparkly things!). Out of curiosity, does anybody know what's included in the iGift bags?


----------



## kirstie101

When I did C25K I followed it exactly and my first official 5K race I ran without walk breaks. I think that gave me a good foundation and taught me what my body was capable of doing. And I'm glad I stuck to it and did it that way. 
Now that I'm training for a 10K and the half, I'm using Jeff Galloways run/walk intervals and enjoying my long runs a little more than I was when I was running the entire thing. And I've found my time is about the same with the intervals as is was without.  I still try to do my 30 minute runs without intervals. Pretty much just to prove to myself that I can still do it. But I dont feel guilty if I do the intervals.


Just something to think about once you progress past C25K.


----------



## kim3339

BabieDuckie said:


> Thanks to everybody for the support! I really appreciate it! Yesterday was the first day of the C25k training for me, and boy am I sore! Good thing today is a rest day. I really wish I had someone to do this program with. It would make it a lot more fun and hopefully help keep my motivation!
> 
> I took a peak at some of the Marathon merchandise from last year on Google. I'm super excited to get that finish medal at the end! (I'm easily attracted to shiny and sparkly things!). Out of curiosity, does anybody know what's included in the iGift bags?



Yay! Day 1 down! As for the ibag, don't have high hopes. Last year it was a couple of coupons and some ads for things to buy. It's basically things that they used to put in you bag you pick up at the expo but online so there's less garbage. 

And the medal... Tink spins!!


----------



## BabieDuckie

kirstie101 said:


> When I did C25K I followed it exactly and my first official 5K race I ran without walk breaks. I think that gave me a good foundation and taught me what my body was capable of doing. And I'm glad I stuck to it and did it that way.
> Now that I'm training for a 10K and the half, I'm using Jeff Galloways run/walk intervals and enjoying my long runs a little more than I was when I was running the entire thing. And I've found my time is about the same with the intervals as is was without.  I still try to do my 30 minute runs without intervals. Pretty much just to prove to myself that I can still do it. But I dont feel guilty if I do the intervals.
> 
> 
> Just something to think about once you progress past C25K.



Thanks for the heads up. : I really appreciate all the advice I can get! I've even began keeping a blog to track my progress, feelings, etc. while I prepare for the half so I can go back and look at how far I've come and hopefully that will keep me motivated too. Most of it is nerves and the fear of failing, so that's why there are so many questions. But everybody has been great and I'm feeling more confident and excited about the race!


----------



## BabieDuckie

kim3339 said:


> Yay! Day 1 down! As for the ibag, don't have high hopes. Last year it was a couple of coupons and some ads for things to buy. It's basically things that they used to put in you bag you pick up at the expo but online so there's less garbage.



Oh, well that's a little disappointing. But its okay, because I'm sure there will be plenty of other things that will catch my eye, and my wallet. Like those super cute skirts that I see most everyone wearing in pictures of last year's marathon!



kim3339 said:


> And the medal... Tink spins!!



 Even better! I really, really want it now! Seriously, I'm just like a kid.


----------



## Kathymford

BabieDuckie said:


> Even better! I really, really want it now! Seriously, I'm just like a kid.



You're not alone. That medal is the only thing that has me considering this race!


----------



## kim3339

BabieDuckie said:


> Oh, well that's a little disappointing. But its okay, because I'm sure there will be plenty of other things that will catch my eye, and my wallet. Like those super cute skirts that I see most everyone wearing in pictures of last year's marathon!



Yeah, the bags have gone down hill in the past years, which kinda sucks b/c the reg prices keep going up.  When I did the Princess race in '09 the race bag was a nice smallish backpack w/ the logo on the back, I still have mine and use it once in a while. And for the Marathon weekend in '10, it was a really nice mesh one that had small place for your shoes. But do not worry, there will be tons of stuff to buy at the expo. It's actually quite dangerous.  I also though that the selection of race merchandise was actually better and had more than the DL 1/2. And some places like Jelly Belly give out free samples. As for the skirts, there's 1 company that has a booth, but you can also order online. They're called Team Sparkle. They have skirts and socks, maybe wings too, they are really popular at the Disney races.


----------



## longhorns2

Yep- Tinkerbell looks really great on that medal!  And I want the C2C once.  You are not alone in coveting the medals!!! 

So I've been injured for 6ish weeks and finally got permission from PT to try running.  I got to go .5 mile.  LOL  It was great to get it done, but I am sore today.  Sadz.  I have to be able to run this race for many many reasons (both financial as well as mental and physical!) Hoping the continued PT will allow me to get back out there for REALZ soon


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

BabieDuckie said:
			
		

> Thanks to everybody for the support! I really appreciate it! Yesterday was the first day of the C25k training for me, and boy am I sore! Good thing today is a rest day. I really wish I had someone to do this program with. It would make it a lot more fun and hopefully help keep my motivation!
> 
> I took a peak at some of the Marathon merchandise from last year on Google. I'm super excited to get that finish medal at the end! (I'm easily attracted to shiny and sparkly things!). Out of curiosity, does anybody know what's included in the iGift bags?



For some reason I don't get the emails from runDisney so I never got the iGiftbag link.


----------



## specialks

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> For some reason I don't get the emails from runDisney so I never got the iGiftbag link.



Ditto...I get my confirmation emails.  But, when people talked about other emails, I never got them.  Really hope it's different this year.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing with their training!

Hope its going well for everyone.  Welcome to the new runners - good for you for doing it.  A warning though - it becomes addictive once they start putting medals around your neck!  

Keep logging the miles ladies!


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing with their training!



I've had 2 successful half mile runs. Yes, Half.A.Mile.    Probably not what I should call "training" but it is a start.  I'm in PT and just got the ok to try to start up slowly.  I was pretty sore after both runs, but by the next day felt ok, and the pain during the run was minimal... so I see this as progress. Hoping my PT feels the same way and will let me start adding a bit farther in the coming weeks.  My personal goal is to be at 3 mile runs by the time "official" Galloway training starts, but I'll listen to the PT for that guidance.


----------



## BabieDuckie

Thanks for the welcome Sarah! This is exactly what I meant about the support. Complete strangers who are genuinely interested in other peoples' progress. Signing up for this half marathon is a huge deal for me, so any type of progress I make I feel like I want to share with the world, and I'm glad someone is interested!

I just completed Day 2 of the C25k program. I have to say, it was a LOT easier than Day 1! Maybe it was because my boyfriend was running with me and keeping time for me, so I didn't have to keep checking my iPod to know when to start/stop running. I bought a Gymboss at the beginning of this week and it should be here today or tomorrow. I'm extremely excited to start using it so I can just focus on running... and shaking my Nano to shuffle the music when a slow song comes on. Which reminds me, I need to make some serious changes to my playlist to keep me motivated!

How about anyone else? How's training going for some of the other beginners on here? What about the experienced runners?


----------



## kim3339

BabieDuckie said:


> I bought a Gymboss at the beginning of this week and it should be here today or tomorrow.
> 
> How about anyone else? How's training going for some of the other beginners on here? What about the experienced runners?



Ooohh! A new toy. What is that one, I've never heard of it before?

No training for this race for me. I'm doing Goofy the weekend before, so my goal for Tink is to just be able to finish the race and not get swept before me legs fall off.


----------



## BabieDuckie

It really might be a silly thing to buy, since you could do the same exact thing with a watch, but it's an interval timer. You can set up to 2 intervals anywhere between 2 - 99 minutes, and set it to repeat up to 99 times. It also has an alarm that you can set to go off, either beep and/or vibrate so you'll know when to switch. I tried using the stopwatch function on my iPod the first day. It worked out alright, but I felt distracted, always trying to look at the time. Hopefully the Gymboss will let me focus on running. 

The next toy I want is a Fitbit, to help me track my distance so I can get a feel for what kind of pace I need set for myself. But, I could probably just do the same thing with a pedometer... they're just not as pretty as a Fitbit!


----------



## kirstie101

BabieDuckie said:


> Thanks for the welcome Sarah! This is exactly what I meant about the support. Complete strangers who are genuinely interested in other peoples' progress. Signing up for this half marathon is a huge deal for me, so any type of progress I make I feel like I want to share with the world, and I'm glad someone is interested!
> 
> I just completed Day 2 of the C25k program. I have to say, it was a LOT easier than Day 1! Maybe it was because my boyfriend was running with me and keeping time for me, so I didn't have to keep checking my iPod to know when to start/stop running. I bought a Gymboss at the beginning of this week and it should be here today or tomorrow. I'm extremely excited to start using it so I can just focus on running... and shaking my Nano to shuffle the music when a slow song comes on. Which reminds me, I need to make some serious changes to my playlist to keep me motivated!
> 
> How about anyone else? How's training going for some of the other beginners on here? What about the experienced runners?



When I was doing C25K I downloaded one of the C25K apps on my iphone. Made it so much easier to have someone in my ear telling me when to run and when to walk. So if you have a smartphone you might want to check that out.


----------



## BabieDuckie

Ooh, thanks for the tip! Maybe I'll download it and give it a try. Thanks, Kirstie!


----------



## MinnieDiva

BabieDuckie said:


> The next toy I want is a Fitbit, to help me track my distance so I can get a feel for what kind of pace I need set for myself. But, I could probably just do the same thing with a pedometer... they're just not as pretty as a Fitbit!



I have some friends who have this, and both of them randomly had them fall off and get lost.  I've done ZERO research on these, but I find it odd that both of them lost them off their bodies.  Might want to research them a bit, read reviews, to see if this is a common issue...


----------



## LWQuestie

My husband and I just signed up for this race yesterday.  We'll be running the Wine & Dine at Epcot in November (our first half marathon) and will be going for the Coast-to-Coast in 2013!


----------



## BabieDuckie

I did some research on the Fitbit, but not a lot. They cost $100 and have a lot of neat functions, but I decided that for what I'd use the Fitbit for, it would be cheaper to get a pedometer. I'm mainly interested in tracking my distance so I can see how well of a pace I'm keeping. Personally, I don't think the extra features are worth it because I don't really care for them that much.

I do find it a little disappointing that a device that costs so much can be lost so easily. You would think they would make a better quality attachment part to prevent it from detaching so easily. That being said, I hope the $37 pedometer I bought from REI stays on me while I run!


----------



## Shananana

I did it last night. 1 mile: half down the street and half back up. I had the jogging stroller with me, but I think that helped.

No, need to work my way up to 2 whole miles!


----------



## kim3339

Shananana said:


> I did it last night. 1 mile: half down the street and half back up. I had the jogging stroller with me, but I think that helped.
> 
> No, need to work my way up to 2 whole miles!



Congrats!! 

Heads up ~ the #'s jumped a little bit today. It's at 88% so you might have until the middle of next before it sells out.


----------



## indygirl99

I have officially ran my first 5K, got my number and tshirt.

Okay I walked more than I ran but I f*inished* in 57 min. Wohoo. I now have my baseline to improve on.

Some observations: Running on sand is definately different than streets or the treadmill. My ankles definately noticed the difference.

Agates on the beach must be scooped up quickly or race time suffers. 
I made DH grab a few of them (he ran/walked with me).

Spending 4 hours throwing and retrieving crab traps on the beach the day before a race is not the best pre-race activity. But boy did those little suckers taste great. Nothing better than catching your own supper. 

I will be sore tommorow (more my arms from throwing the traps than anything) but I did the race and finished which was the goal afterall. I will sign up for another 5K that is connected to a local 1/2 the first week of August and continue my training. I have to be ready by January.

I also think I will go pickup the Big book of marathon running that I read about somewhere here in the DIS. Nutrition is going to be a big part of this training.


----------



## kindakrazy2

indygirl99 said:


> I have officially ran my first 5K, got my number and tshirt.
> 
> Okay I walked more than I ran but I f*inished* in 57 min. Wohoo. I now have my baseline to improve on.





Congratulations on your first race!  Its a huge deal to get that first one under your belt!  You did great!


----------



## kim3339

indygirl99 said:


> I have officially ran my first 5K, got my number and tshirt.
> 
> Okay I walked more than I ran but I f*inished* in 57 min. Wohoo. I now have my baseline to improve on.
> 
> Some observations: Running on sand is definately different than streets or the treadmill. My ankles definately noticed the difference.



 Congrats on your 1st race!!! 

Running on sand is definitely different.  But if you have weak ankles, it's a good way to strengthen them.

Congrats again!


----------



## BabieDuckie

indygirl99 said:


> I have officially ran my first 5K, got my number and tshirt.
> 
> Okay I walked more than I ran but I f*inished* in 57 min. Wohoo. I now have my baseline to improve on.
> 
> Some observations: Running on sand is definately different than streets or the treadmill. My ankles definately noticed the difference.
> 
> Agates on the beach must be scooped up quickly or race time suffers.
> I made DH grab a few of them (he ran/walked with me).
> 
> Spending 4 hours throwing and retrieving crab traps on the beach the day before a race is not the best pre-race activity. But boy did those little suckers taste great. Nothing better than catching your own supper.
> 
> I will be sore tommorow (more my arms from throwing the traps than anything) but I did the race and finished which was the goal afterall. I will sign up for another 5K that is connected to a local 1/2 the first week of August and continue my training. I have to be ready by January.
> 
> I also think I will go pickup the Big book of marathon running that I read about somewhere here in the DIS. Nutrition is going to be a big part of this training.



YAY!! Congratulations!!  I don't even know you and yet I'm so proud of you!! I'm looking for a 5k to sign up for locally, but only after I get a little further into the C25k program. I'm starting my 2nd week today and the thought of doing a 5k is still terrifying to me! But, on the advice of others, I think it would be fantastic to try a couple of 5ks before the Half in January. 

, get the Runner's World Big Book of Marathon and 1/2 Marathon training! I got it last week and haven't gotten too far into it (oops!), but so far it's been fantastic. Really inspiring, and really informative!

Congrats again!!


----------



## jessicaerv

Indygirl99 - You'd better believe you're an inspiration!!  I believe in you, and I'm now considering doing the impossible also!

I am not now, nor have EVER been a runner.  I played volleyball in high school and the first couple years of college (a sport chosen largely because of the lack of running it required ); I have since led a very sedentary lifestyle and am waaaaaaaaaaay out of shape.  I could stand to lose a few (dozen) pounds.  I haven't run a lick in at least a decade.  But here I am, thinking hard about dipping my toes in the shallow end of the pool.  And reading about your efforts is almost enough to send me cannonballing into the deep end!

My younger sister runs, although she would not call herself a runner either.  She's done a few half-marathons and has asked me to run this one with her.  She wants it to be a sisterly experience.

So, what's holding me back?

1 - Guilt.  I have a 2 year old DD that I would leave at home with her daddy (my wonderful DH) for the weekend.  They have a........ shall we say...... challenging relationship.  I wouldn't want to subject either of them to the probable battles that will occur while I'm gone.

2 - Money.  While we have the money to do this, I'm not convinced I should spend it on something that, let's face it, I may not be successful at.

3 - Fear.  I should put this one on top because its the biggun.  I'm mostly afraid that I'll fail.  That I'll be picked up by the sweepers.  That I'll be the big, fat woman fooling herself that she can complete a half-marathon.  That I won't even get that far -- that I'll abandon all efforts after a few weeks and not ever even see the start line, let alone the finish line.



So, again I say to you, Indygirl99... You are an inspiration.  If I don't kick myself in the a$$ to participate in this thing myself, you'd best believe I'll be watching from the sidelines and cheering for you!

And that goes for all of you ladies!  You *ALL *rock!!


----------



## BabieDuckie

Hi Jessica - I'm not a runner either, and I have never been athletic, but after finding and reading the Couch To 5K training program and hearing the advice and encouragment from other people on the board, I decided to sign up. Personally, the $150 registration fee is a slight motivator in keeping up with the training and getting to the point where I can finish the race! For me, at my current stage in weight and experience, that will be a huge accomplishment in itself. Whatever you decide to do, know that there are people here who will support you every step of the way!!


----------



## longhorns2

Okay ladies--- 92% full.  No pressure for those still on the fence, but um, yeah... it might be time to make the leap!

Jessica- I weigh about 200lbs post baby.  I played soccer all my life but always hated to run.  HA.  Wrong sport dummie!  

Anyway... I've done the Princess 2 times, and I will admit I was terrified of getting swept.  Crazy terrified.  BUT... I didn't.  I finished.  And one year I was 6 months pregnant (I lucked out and started in B corral because of a previous 10K time, and had a lot of extra time padding to get me through the end!)

We all have that fear.  I still say it's better to try and possibly fail, then never try and never know.  And with 6 months to go, there is PLENTY of time to get moving and walk this bad girl.  Disney races are so fun, empowering, non threatening as far as other racers go... I love it.  

If you feel up to it, you know you will have tons of support here!


----------



## Shananana

I did it! I ran on the treadmill today and here's my baseline:
I ran for 20 minutes (and walked for 8)
While running, I went 1.75 miles. I finish just over 2 miles.

Later this week, I will work my way up to 3 miles!


----------



## Leskash75

I have already registered think i Have talked my sister into it too.  She is a marathon manaic so this is no big deal. 

Question: I made reservations at Castle Inn in march. I have older children so need a larger room. Has anyone stayed at this property? how is this is in relation to starting line?


----------



## Leskash75

jessicaerv said:


> 3 - Fear.  I should put this one on top because its the biggun.  I'm mostly afraid that I'll fail.  That I'll be picked up by the sweepers.  That I'll be the big, fat woman fooling herself that she can complete a half-marathon.  That I won't even get that far -- that I'll abandon all efforts after a few weeks and not ever even see the start line, let alone the finish line.
> :



I too have never been a runner - not ever. Like I rode my bike as a kid along side my running cousins. I decided this is a good challenge and goal for me.  I am doing the galloway training first for a half in September and then Tinkerbell. Saturday I ran/walked 8 miles - which was the longest run of my life and i was so nervous.  my daughter runs with me.  when we got to Mile 6 - I was like we are going to do this. Quite empowering.  I constantly have talked myself out of things. No more.


----------



## jessicaerv

Okay, I want to get all the costs put together so that I can have all my ducks in a row when I speak with my DH.  Can someone tell me if I'm in the right ballpark?  What am I missing?

Registration fee:  $150 (if I do it soon)
Running Shoes:  $100 (????)
Workout/Running Clothes:  $100 (seriously - I don't have anything) 
Plane tickets:  $150
Hotel:  $500 (3 nights at $150/nt plus taxes)

Looking like this spur of the moment idea of mine would cost upwards of 1 grand!


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Okay, I want to get all the costs put together so that I can have all my ducks in a row when I speak with my DH.  Can someone tell me if I'm in the right ballpark?  What am I missing?
> 
> Registration fee:  $150 (if I do it soon)
> Running Shoes:  $100 (????)
> Workout/Running Clothes:  $100 (seriously - I don't have anything)
> Plane tickets:  $150
> Hotel:  $500 (3 nights at $150/nt plus taxes)
> 
> Looking like this spur of the moment idea of mine would cost upwards of 1 grand!



Yeah, it can add up. It sounds about right though. Some tips though ~ check out Target for clothes, they have a really great/cheapish selection now. Also if you have a Sports Authority around, they always have coupons in their ads on Sunday and they have a decent clearance section. The running shirt I picked up for the DL 1/2 ended up only being $11!  Don't skimp on shoes, you feet really can tell. As for plane tix, fingers crossed, but Southwest had a _great_ sale last year in Oct. I ended up getting a RT for $70 from SJ. Nice thing about them is you can always play around when there's a sale. Don't know if you're set on a particular hotel, but if you're not, check around. I'm at BWPPI and it's $90/per w/ my AAA card. That'll save at least a little. 

The big killer is/can be the expo. Not only the race merchandise, but the different vendors that have things. It can be dangerous!


----------



## Leskash75

I say too don't skimp on shirts either and invest in body glide


----------



## Leskash75

What is closest airport to disneyland


----------



## longhorns2

leskash75 said:


> what is closest airport to disneyland



sna


----------



## kindakrazy2

I don't even want to know how much this race is going to cost me!  I'm splurging on myself and staying at DLH and I'm flying in from Canada.  I'm doing both races too.  PLus park tickets and the expo shopping and the eating and...and...and....


----------



## kim3339

Leskash75 said:


> I say too don't skimp on shirts either and invest in body glide



Yeah, make sure it's a wicking material and not cotton. But you can still get good ones that aren't that expensive. Random fact I learned about body glide - if you run out or can't find it, deodorant has the same effect. Some girl told us that when it was raining and we were looking for some at the LA Marathon, but all the vendors were out. Haven't tried it yet, but always good to know just in case.


----------



## jessicaerv

Thanks for the advice.  I think I heard something about bleeding nips, too.     Do I have to worry about that, and if so, how would I avoid it?


----------



## kindakrazy2

jessicaerv said:


> Thanks for the advice.  I think I heard something about bleeding nips, too.     Do I have to worry about that, and if so, how would I avoid it?



The bleeding nips is more of a male problem because your sports bra will protect yours.  

The men I know that run use either nipple shields (you can buy them at running stores) or bandaids work just as well.  Women - well we wear a good bra that doesn't allow the girls to bounce around!  lol!


----------



## Leskash75

I was going to say I don't have the problem but I definitely got some shorts that are six inches long that made huge difference.


----------



## kim3339

Socks! Completely forgot about socks. Make sure you get socks specifically for running. There are tons of different brands and you can get a pair anywhere from $8-$25. Like your running shirt, just make sure they're not like the cotton kind you wear on an everyday basis.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

kim3339 said:
			
		

> Socks! Completely forgot about socks. Make sure you get socks specifically for running. There are tons of different brands and you can get a pair anywhere from $8-$25. Like your running shirt, just make sure they're not like the cotton kind you wear on an everyday basis.



I have found good running socks at Ross and Marshall's/T J Maxx.


----------



## jessicaerv

kindakrazy2 said:


> The bleeding nips is more of a male problem because your sports bra will protect yours.



Oh thank God!  Thinking about having that problem was almost enough to make me run for the hills.  

Good running shoes, good running socks, bodyglide... on the checklist.  There is an awesome running store in my local region.  I'm going to check it out this weekend.  They do a full diagnostic on your movement, your feet and your goals; they recommend a specific shoe and allow you to comparison shop.  They also have free training programs! They are highly respected by local runners, so I feel confident they can really help me and hopefully provide that final nudge I need.

Thanks for all the support and guidance for this newbie.  Now I have to make the presentation to my DH.  And I have to be quick since registration is now 92% full.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

jessicaerv said:
			
		

> Oh thank God!  Thinking about having that problem was almost enough to make me run for the hills.
> 
> Good running shoes, good running socks, bodyglide... on the checklist.  There is an awesome running store in my local region.  I'm going to check it out this weekend.  They do a full diagnostic on your movement, your feet and your goals; they recommend a specific shoe and allow you to comparison shop.  They also have free training programs! They are highly respected by local runners, so I feel confident they can really help me and hopefully provide that final nudge I need.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and guidance for this newbie.  Now I have to make the presentation to my DH.  And I have to be quick since registration is now 92% full.



I purchased my 2nd pair of running shoes from a running store that watched me run on a treadmill and it made a world of difference!


----------



## Leskash75

Yep I too buy my shoes from running store. It makes the biggest difference. I use smart feet insoles too I love them but not necessity except I have an old foot injury.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Good call on getting your shoes from a running store that will look at your gait.  Its so important to get the right shoes for your feet and your stride.  

Hurry up and register before its full!!!!


----------



## Leskash75

Anyone buy from sparkle skirts. They look cute and I want to do all pink for my mom memory but not sure.


----------



## jessicaerv

97% full!!!!!  

I still haven't received the go ahead from DH (which I'll need due to the travel costs).  ARGH!  Maybe I should register and ask forgiveness later?


----------



## BayAreaMom

Leskash75 said:


> Anyone buy from sparkle skirts. They look cute and I want to do all pink for my mom memory but not sure.



They will be at the Expo if you want to wait (or at least there were last year- hopefully again!).

I can say that among the skirts/outfits offered at the Expo last year, they were the best priced and cutest. That said, my biggest fear with the costumes is that thay may not be that comfortable to run in. So I can't comment on that since I was too scared to try.


----------



## Kathymford

Can anyone share the names of good "running stores?" I'm not sure I have one in my immediate area...just chains. Probably in LA maybe? I always have issues since I have wide feet, not to mention bunions.


----------



## longhorns2

Leskash75 said:


> Anyone buy from sparkle skirts. They look cute and I want to do all pink for my mom memory but not sure.



I LOVE Sparkle Skirts!  Leah is seriously the sweetest nicest business owner I have ever met.  

I bought a skirt last year online for the princess.  I didn't wear it, and was planning on returning it.  She has no problems with exchanges or returns.  But then I kept it and gave it another chance when I lost about 10 more lbs.  

I live in these things now.  I have 3 of the sparkle tech skirts.  The shorts underneath do not ride up- I didn't believe it, but they really don't.  This is a major issue of mine and I have no problems with the tech shorts!  And they are very comfortable.  

She posted on FB that they will only be attending Disney expos, so I would expect her to be at Tinkerbell with a ton of skirts!  If you email or FB her, she will be happy to respond very quickly.  

My next goal is losing 20 lbs so I can buy another skirt.  They are so flattering and hide a lot of flaws, plus they have 2 pockets on the legs for "stuff" and a zipper pocket in the waste.  When I am running in her skirt, I don't have to take a spi belt with me.  Love it!


----------



## jessicaerv

Kathymford said:


> Can anyone share the names of good "running stores?" I'm not sure I have one in my immediate area...just chains. Probably in LA maybe? I always have issues since I have wide feet, not to mention bunions.



I'm going to Fleet Feet Sports.  They're locally-run and have 90 locations.  The one nearest you (and the only one in So Cal, I think) is in Encino.  Google them.

And dear lord help me, but I just registered.  No turning back now!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Kathymford said:
			
		

> Can anyone share the names of good "running stores?" I'm not sure I have one in my immediate area...just chains. Probably in LA maybe? I always have issues since I have wide feet, not to mention bunions.



I go to Runner's Lane in Santa Clarita.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> I LOVE Sparkle Skirts!  Leah is seriously the sweetest nicest business owner I have ever met.
> 
> I bought a skirt last year online for the princess.  I didn't wear it, and was planning on returning it.  She has no problems with exchanges or returns.  But then I kept it and gave it another chance when I lost about 10 more lbs.
> 
> I live in these things now.  I have 3 of the sparkle tech skirts.  The shorts underneath do not ride up- I didn't believe it, but they really don't.  This is a major issue of mine and I have no problems with the tech shorts!  And they are very comfortable.
> 
> She posted on FB that they will only be attending Disney expos, so I would expect her to be at Tinkerbell with a ton of skirts!  If you email or FB her, she will be happy to respond very quickly.
> 
> My next goal is losing 20 lbs so I can buy another skirt.  They are so flattering and hide a lot of flaws, plus they have 2 pockets on the legs for "stuff" and a zipper pocket in the waste.  When I am running in her skirt, I don't have to take a spi belt with me.  Love it!



Can the skirts be worn over running capris? Thats ideally what i'd like to do...


----------



## kim3339

Kathymford said:


> Can anyone share the names of good "running stores?" I'm not sure I have one in my immediate area...just chains. Probably in LA maybe? I always have issues since I have wide feet, not to mention bunions.



Road Runners Sports. Just checked b/c I wasn't sure if they in So Cal, but they have one in Torrance. They're good ~ they watch you on a treadmill and match you up w/ the right shoe. As for the wide feet, ask if the brand they put you in comes in a size D. I'm wide across the top of my foot and I get my asics 2170s in D. And don't forget to go a size up b/c of feet swelling during a long run.




jessicaerv said:


> And dear lord help me, but I just registered.  No turning back now!!!



 Yay!! 



kirstie101 said:


> Can the skirts be worn over running capris? Thats ideally what i'd like to do...



I don't wear them, but I've seen a lot of girls do this.


----------



## KSBelle77

Tinker bell is 99% full if anyone was interested in running but hadn't signed up yet


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

KSBelle77 said:
			
		

> Tinker bell is 99% full if anyone was interested in running but hadn't signed up yet



Wow. I bet it fills up today.


----------



## Kathymford

Thanks everyone for the running store suggestions! I am so not a runner, but in my head I would like to be. Maybe getting my feet not to hurt in general would help! lol


----------



## longhorns2

kirstie101 said:


> Can the skirts be worn over running capris? Thats ideally what i'd like to do...



The Sparkle Lights can, yes.  They don't come with shorts and they don't have all the pockets the tech ones do.  But they look great over capris!


----------



## BayAreaMom

If you need a fun necklace, I found this on Etsy (http://www.etsy.com/listing/101845843/tinkerbell-half-marathon-necklace)


----------



## Leskash75

That review is awesome I'm going to definitely considered.


----------



## Leskash75

I go to fleet feet and road runner. Tip if go to road runner they will price match their VIP membership with the online price. Both of these stores with analyze gait etc and are very good.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> The Sparkle Lights can, yes.  They don't come with shorts and they don't have all the pockets the tech ones do.  But they look great over capris!



Thanks! I'm on the chubby side so theres no way I can run without capri's or I'd be a hot chaffing mess! Sounds like the sparkle light will be perfect


----------



## Leskash75

I'm on the chubby side too lol. Currently I got a pair of brooks shorts with the like shorts underneath they don't ride up. the sparkle skirts say they don't ride up.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Leskash75 said:
			
		

> I'm on the chubby side too lol. Currently I got a pair of brooks shorts with the like shorts underneath they don't ride up. the sparkle skirts say they don't ride up.



BodyGlide helps a lot with "chub rub". Lol.


----------



## Leskash75

Yep I love body glide


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

It's official, this race is sold out!


----------



## kirstie101

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> It's official, this race is sold out!



Wow that sure didn't take long! Bummed none of my friends decided to join me in time but still super excited to do my first half marathon!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Yep, its full!  

Can't wait!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

kirstie101 said:
			
		

> Wow that sure didn't take long! Bummed none of my friends decided to join me in time but still super excited to do my first half marathon!



I'm happy my sister signed up in time. Now I just need to get her to start training. Lol.


----------



## Leskash75

Looking at reviews on DIS has me nervous. What do we know about ramanda maingate


----------



## Leskash75

okay switched hotel to Candy Cane. Better reviews.  So hopeful.  bought my plane tickets.  now i just have to finish training and save for extras.


----------



## jessicaerv

Leskash75 said:


> okay switched hotel to Candy Cane. Better reviews.  So hopeful.  bought my plane tickets.  now i just have to finish training and save for extras.



If you don't mind my asking, how much for how many nights?  I'm looking for an affordable place for 3 nights that weekend, and I don't want to walk too far to the starting line for the run since I'll be stretching the limit of my endurance as it is!


----------



## Leskash75

So I still have reservation at candy cane but this is much cheaper. How's the Stovall cleanliness etc . Got a AAA rate at Stovalls for 100 a night.


----------



## Leskash75

The BW generic site has rooms. It go right to Stovalls says no rooms.


----------



## MinnieDiva

Leskash75 said:
			
		

> So I still have reservation at candy cane but this is much cheaper. How's the Stovall cleanliness etc . Got a AAA rate at Stovalls for 100 a night.



Stayed there a year nada half ago. You get what you pay for. I prefer Candy Cane.


----------



## Leskash75

The candy cane is 20 more a night but seems like  be worth it


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Leskash75 said:
			
		

> So I still have reservation at candy cane but this is much cheaper. How's the Stovall cleanliness etc . Got a AAA rate at Stovalls for 100 a night.



When I stayed there last year for Tink our room was very clean. They had a nice mini breakfast buffet open for us before the race started.


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Is anyone dressing up, more than skirts? If so, what/who are you going as? Is anyone doing pasta in the park?


----------



## jessicaerv

I went over to Fleet Feet this morning and had a nice young woman named Geneva assess me.  She chose 5 pairs of shoes, I tried on 4 of them and found the perfect fit.  They are a little ugly, but I hardly notice them on my feet because they feel so natural.  I also bought 4 pairs of running socks (hoping to avoid blisters).

Starting my C25K program tomorrow, run a couple 5Ks in September and October, start the Jeff Galloway Tink program in late September.  By the time January comes around I'll be a running freak!  

Now to book my flight and my hotel.  We still haven't decided if we're going to make this a family trip or a solo one.  I kinda want to go alone, but feel guilty for thinking it.


----------



## longhorns2

AliceNWonderland said:


> Is anyone dressing up, more than skirts? If so, what/who are you going as? Is anyone doing pasta in the park?



Not doing pasta in the park, but am considering dressing up a little.  I have two thoughts in mind, but have to get my mom on board as she is the creative seamstress!  I'm thinking of having her make 2 short running versions of costumes- one for Princess Leia and one for Merida.  I'd have her make them sleeveless, and wear arm sleeves that I can push down after I warm up.  

Merida- I want a bow or quiver or something, but not sure I REALLY want to run with one on my back.  So I'd have to get her to make it light for me (thinking a fabric version, not a real version, though a toy one might be light enough)  I'll temp dye my hair red and roll it in those pink curlers over night to make it curly

Leia- no weapon, just a white skirt and top with white arm sleeves and a silver belt.  Probably put on white calf sleeves or have her make shoe covers to look like boots. I saw a headband thingy with buns, and I have brown hair already, so I wouldn't have to do a wig or anything- figure the buns could be ear warmers if it's cold.  LOL


If those are failures, then I have a cute running skirt that's white and red polka dots like Minnie and I'll go that route.  



jessicaerv said:


> I went over to Fleet Feet this morning and had a nice young woman named Geneva assess me.  She chose 5 pairs of shoes, I tried on 4 of them and found the perfect fit.  They are a little ugly, but I hardly notice them on my feet because they feel so natural.  I also bought 4 pairs of running socks (hoping to avoid blisters).
> 
> Now to book my flight and my hotel.  We still haven't decided if we're going to make this a family trip or a solo one.  I kinda want to go alone, but feel guilty for thinking it.



Socks and shoes are the most important!  Good job!  I'm all about doing the runs alone personally.  It's a great girl trip!


----------



## runnintink

jessicaerv said:


> I went over to Fleet Feet this morning and had a nice young woman named Geneva assess me.  She chose 5 pairs of shoes, I tried on 4 of them and found the perfect fit.  They are a little ugly, but I hardly notice them on my feet because they feel so natural.  I also bought 4 pairs of running socks (hoping to avoid blisters).
> 
> Starting my C25K program tomorrow, run a couple 5Ks in September and October, start the Jeff Galloway Tink program in late September.  By the time January comes around I'll be a running freak!
> 
> Now to book my flight and my hotel.  We still haven't decided if we're going to make this a family trip or a solo one.  I kinda want to go alone, but feel guilty for thinking it.



Jessica, I am in the exact same boat, except I'm starting c25k on Monday! Neat to see that someone else is going to be in the same situation as me.. I think it's the perfect amount of time to stay motivated, but not so close where I'm freaking out.


----------



## runnintink

Leskash75 said:


> The candy cane is 20 more a night but seems like  be worth it



I am staying at Stovalls.. I chose it because of its closeness to the start/finish. I am really torn, though - some of the hotels (like the Candy Cane) look a lot nicer. However, we really won't be in the room for anything except sleeping. It's really hard on those review websites when the reviews seem to be mixed - I'm honestly not very nitpicky about things BUT I *am* a light sleeper, so noise would be my major concern. 

Just out of curiosity though, where do you see that it's only 20 more a night? I booked 4 nights at Stovalls for 430, but the same amount at Candy Cane was going to be in the upper 600s..


----------



## Leskash75

I did the reservation at candy cane inn website. It is 685 for five nights this is 2 queens. The Stovalls for five nights is about 552.


----------



## runnintink

AliceNWonderland said:


> When I stayed there last year for Tink our room was very clean. They had a nice mini breakfast buffet open for us before the race started.



You're talking about Stovalls, right? Talk me down from my ledge b/c I'm so paranoid I made a bad choice..


----------



## AliceNWonderland

runnintink said:


> You're talking about Stovalls, right? Talk me down from my ledge b/c I'm so paranoid I made a bad choice..



Yes, BW Stovalls. Whatever happens you're going to have a wonderful time.


----------



## AliceNWonderland

It was really cold in the am last year but perfect weather once you started running. I can never decide on a costume. Every Disney race I'm like, I am going to dress up for this one and I never do. Silly me.  Great ideas BTW!


----------



## indygirl99

I am having fun training and realizing what I can do.

Got a Fitbit to see where I am going and what I have done and it is amazing what I really do activity wise and how much I don't do at work. Eventhough I am on my feet for 12 hours I am amazed that I don't walk more steps than I do. I really like the sleep analysis it does.

I was able to run/walk a 5K at the beach last week in 57 min. Boy running on sand is difficult. We did go walking both Fri and Sat this week on the beach and I think it is helping me to strengthen my ankles.

Ran my "long" run today on the treadmill and was able to run/walk 5K in 53min 35 sec so an improvement over last week.  I am also able to run a little longer before I have to walk.

I also realized that running after working a 12 hr shift at the hospital is slower as I don't have as much reserve as I wish. So I will have to look at my schedule and switch my run/walk days and my cross training days so that my runs are on non work days. And the weeks I work 3 days straight I may have to get up early and do my runs at the gym before work. This will be fun planning. 

The thing I am debating now is staying at PP sat and sun night. 
I have ressies at Hojo's with the retro rate so 4 days for what one day at PP would cost. BUT do I want to walk to Hojo after running/walking 13.2 miles?
Decisions decisions.


----------



## specialks

runnintink said:


> I am staying at Stovalls.. I chose it because of its closeness to the start/finish. I am really torn, though - some of the hotels (like the Candy Cane) look a lot nicer. However, we really won't be in the room for anything except sleeping. It's really hard on those review websites when the reviews seem to be mixed - I'm honestly not very nitpicky about things BUT I *am* a light sleeper, so noise would be my major concern.
> 
> Just out of curiosity though, where do you see that it's only 20 more a night? I booked 4 nights at Stovalls for 430, but the same amount at Candy Cane was going to be in the upper 600s..





runnintink said:


> You're talking about Stovalls, right? Talk me down from my ledge b/c I'm so paranoid I made a bad choice..



I really thought the Stovalls was a great basic motel.  Updated linens and clean pool; _*however*_ it is an older motel and the walls are thin.  We had asked for a room farther away from the road, but when we got in the last room from the end, I couldn't get a wifi signal.  So, we moved closer and experienced higher road noise.  We could hear the person next to us muffled talking and drawers opening and closing (had a connecting door).  I think they could hear our tv bc they kind of stared into our room one time when we had the curtains open(weird).

I would consider myself having a bit of trouble getting to sleep with sound and very mommy alert, but I felt well rested and didn't have a problem.  Could have been all the busy walking and running a half.   However, it did bother me and makes me a bit hesitant to rebook there.


----------



## runnintink

specialks said:


> I really thought the Stovalls was a great basic motel.  Updated linens and clean pool; _*however*_ it is an older motel and the walls are thin.  We had asked for a room farther away from the road, but when we got in the last room from the end, I couldn't get a wifi signal.  So, we moved closer and experienced higher road noise.  We could hear the person next to us muffled talking and drawers opening and closing (had a connecting door).  I think they could hear our tv bc they kind of stared into our room one time when we had the curtains open(weird).
> 
> I would consider myself having a bit of trouble getting to sleep with sound and very mommy alert, but I felt well rested and didn't have a problem.  Could have been all the busy walking and running a half.   However, it did bother me and makes me a bit hesitant to rebook there.



Ahhh!! This is what I am worried about... I don't know what to do. My roommate (who is also running the half) is a light sleeper as well - she automatically sleeps with earplugs if she stays in a hotel. I was going to bring my white noise machine. Truthfully, neither one of us is rich, so it is hard to justify going somewhere more expensive just because of the possibility of noise. 

Now, if someone could guarantee me that there is a GN hotel with soundproof walls, that would change things a bit!


----------



## Leskash75

indygirl99 said:
			
		

> I am having fun training and realizing what I can do.
> .



Awesome job. I did a mud "run" this weekend even though I did not run much. 

After all discussions I think I'll use candy cane reservations. I think I want quiet room and closer to entrance for the rest of my trip.


----------



## kirstie101

runnintink said:


> Ahhh!! This is what I am worried about... I don't know what to do. My roommate (who is also running the half) is a light sleeper as well - she automatically sleeps with earplugs if she stays in a hotel. I was going to bring my white noise machine. Truthfully, neither one of us is rich, so it is hard to justify going somewhere more expensive just because of the possibility of noise.
> 
> Now, if someone could guarantee me that there is a GN hotel with soundproof walls, that would change things a bit!



I always bring ear plugs when I travel!! Never leave home without them! 
I was lucky enough to get the Hojo's ENT rate for 2 of our 3 nights so thats definitely where we'll be staying. 

For my training I'm currently doing 2 30 minute runs during the week and then my "long" run on teh weekend. This past Saturday I did 55 minutes. Just increasing it by 5 minutes every week until I do my 10K in September. I'm excited to do a full hour this coming weekend! For my long runs I'm following Jeff Galloways method and doing 2:1 (mainly) intervals for the most part. AFter my 10K I'm not sure if I'll start actually folowing his Tink training plan then or if I'll just keep adding sometime onto my long runs each week.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I'm staying at BW Stovall's. It's where I've stayed for the past few Halfs. I've never had any complaints and I like how close it is to the Start/Finish line. Also like that they open the free breakfast room early on race day.


----------



## jessicaerv

runnintink said:


> Jessica, I am in the exact same boat, except I'm starting c25k on Monday! Neat to see that someone else is going to be in the same situation as me.. I think it's the perfect amount of time to stay motivated, but not so close where I'm freaking out.



Started this morning.  Walked my 30 minutes and went 1.79 miles, so about an 18 minute/mile pace.  Not bad for my first time out, but I sure know I have a long way to go.  The whole time I was thinking to myself "At this pace I'll be picked up by the sweepers!"  
How'd you do, Runnintink?

I had a discussion with my DH about whether to make this a family trip or not.  He told me he wants to be there to support me and cheer me on, and I said "At 5 in the morning in January with a 3 year old?"  He pretty quickly conceded to making it a solo trip after that.  

So the agenda for today is to make my plane and hotel reservations, but I keep going back and forth between BWPPI and Stovalls.  BWPPI has the better reviews, but Stovalls is closer to the starting line so I don't have to walk too far pre-race.  Anyone want to weigh in on this?

Speaking of weighing, I got on the scale this morning to check my starting weight.   I'd like to lose 70 pounds to get into a healthy range, and hopefully 20 of it by Tink.  Is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## BayAreaMom

indygirl99 said:


> The thing I am debating now is staying at PP sat and sun night.
> I have ressies at Hojo's with the retro rate so 4 days for what one day at PP would cost. BUT do I want to walk to Hojo after running/walking 13.2 miles?
> Decisions decisions.



Last year I stayed at HoJo for the tinkerbell half and will be staying there again this year. YES, the walk is long. In the morning I was really nervous because it was so flippin early and dark. But literally from the moment I stepped into the lobby there were tons of racers all around. I felt very safe walking over in the dark. The walk back was tough, but i will say its a good cool down for your legs. That said, another alternative would be for any friends/family to meet you at the finish and drive over to DTD from HoJo so they can drive you back. I may ask this of DH this year...we'll see....


----------



## longhorns2

jessicaerv said:


> So the agenda for today is to make my plane and hotel reservations, but I keep going back and forth between BWPPI and Stovalls.  BWPPI has the better reviews, but Stovalls is closer to the starting line so I don't have to walk too far pre-race.  Anyone want to weigh in on this?
> 
> Speaking of weighing, I got on the scale this morning to check my starting weight.   I'd like to lose 70 pounds to get into a healthy range, and hopefully 20 of it by Tink.  Is anyone else in the same boat?



I'll "weigh" in with you... lol  Same boat- almost same numbers needed to lose as well.  I am hoping for 20lbs before race day, honestly, I would like 25, but I am not going to go too crazy with expectations!  Lets go for 20 together and see what happens!

Stovalls is where I picked- for the free breakfast AND the proximity to start and finish. The rest looked ok to me, I can deal with ear plugs if I need them.  And walking to and from the parks doesn't concern me as much as making sure I wasn't miles away from the finish in particular.  After my 13.1, I want to get back and stretch, hot tub, eat, relax, etc.... and if I can save walking 15-20 min to do so, a happier person I will be!  

If I was going to the parks with family, I would pick the other option to be closer.  But since it's just me, I can swing getting back and forth to the parks without issue as needed.


----------



## BayAreaMom

AliceNWonderland said:


> It was really cold in the am last year but perfect weather once you started running. I can never decide on a costume. Every Disney race I'm like, I am going to dress up for this one and I never do. Silly me.  Great ideas BTW!



The concern I have with costumes is that they make it harder/more uncomfortable to run. I can't believe what I saw last year- besides the wings and wands, one runner carried a stuffed animal! Its crazy.

Last year it actually WARMED up quite a bit. I wore:
capris (the Athleta workitout knicker)
t-shirt (the LuLuLemon Run Swiftly v-neck)
I wore a garbage bag over me at the start to keep me warm, but this year I will bring an older long-sleeve fleece top and throw it to the side of the road when I get warm. 

This is what I may add for my costume- let me know your thoughts- it is what I think I can wear and still be comfortable in...

Headband from Etsy:





Skirt from Team Sparkle- I like this because I can wear it OVER my capris:




I wish I wanted to wear green, but I just can't do green. Maybe hot pink, but gunmetal is neutral enough so I can wear a more exciting top, an wear it for other races. 


Run Legs (leg warmers) from Team Sparkle- I bought these last year at the Expo but chickened out from wearing them- this year I figure I'll do it.


----------



## longhorns2

Super cute!  I like it!  I agree with running in costume and not being comfortable, but I am going to give it a go this year.  The top will be very runner friendly, with a tutu I can ditch if I need to (that's my plan)   I'll do compression shorts or capris depending on weather with calf warmers under the tutu.  And I'll run in the darn thing a few times around my neighborhood at night to see if I can do it without being annoyed!


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> Lets go for 20 together and see what happens!



You're on!!  We can TOTALLY lose 20 in 6 months!  That's less than a pound a week, very doable!




longhorns2 said:


> Stovalls is where I picked- for the free breakfast AND the proximity to start and finish. The rest looked ok to me, I can deal with ear plugs if I need them.  And walking to and from the parks doesn't concern me as much as making sure I wasn't miles away from the finish in particular.  After my 13.1, I want to get back and stretch, hot tub, eat, relax, etc.... and if I can save walking 15-20 min to do so, a happier person I will be!
> 
> If I was going to the parks with family, I would pick the other option to be closer.  But since it's just me, I can swing getting back and forth to the parks without issue as needed!



I'm leaning that way too.  I wish I had the time to hit the hot tub after the race, but its looking like I'll be catching a flight home that afternoon; this is one of the concessions I made to DH for a solo trip.  I could go by myself as long as I didn't stay until Monday.  I'm a little sad about losing that day and hope that I'm not insane to fly home so soon after burning every last energy reserve I have, but if that's the price I have to pay so that I can go to the Expo and to the parks on Saturday without a 3 year old demanding my every moment's attention then so be it!

Is the OP keeping a list of runners and where they're staying in the first post?  That would be a great resource for us all...


----------



## specialks

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I'm staying at BW Stovall's. It's where I've stayed for the past few Halfs. I've never had any complaints and I like how close it is to the Start/Finish line. Also like that they open the free breakfast room early on race day.



This was a HUGE plus and a pleasant surprise to find out when we checked in.  Having that food ready to eat was so nice on the way to the race.  And being able to walk just across the street after running was also such a bonus!  It is a great choice for the weekend.  We also had a great dinner experience the night before at Cocos next door.  Light food that was just what we wanted for dinner before the race day.  We are staying in a HoJo kids suite since my mom and DH + 2 DDs will be with me this year.  I'm thinking we'll transfer over to the PPH after the race so we can take advantage of the closer walk after the race for park days.  I'd consider staying there the entire week so we can be close for the race, but I'd like to save the money for a few nights.  I figure lots of people walked from HoJos to the race last year, so surely I can do it too! 

I'm getting so excited for the Tink but before that I'm running the W&D!  It's like I'm blocking that out.  It's easier for me to get excited about what I know is good & fun as opposed to the unknown.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

specialks said:
			
		

> This was a HUGE plus and a pleasant surprise to find out when we checked in.  Having that food ready to eat was so nice on the way to the race.  And being able to walk just across the street after running was also such a bonus!  It is a great choice for the weekend.  We also had a great dinner experience the night before at Cocos next door.  Light food that was just what we wanted for dinner before the race day.  We are staying in a HoJo kids suite since my mom and DH + 2 DDs will be with me this year.  I'm thinking we'll transfer over to the PPH after the race so we can take advantage of the closer walk after the race for park days.  I'd consider staying there the entire week so we can be close for the race, but I'd like to save the money for a few nights.  I figure lots of people walked from HoJos to the race last year, so surely I can do it too!
> 
> I'm getting so excited for the Tink but before that I'm running the W&D!  It's like I'm blocking that out.  It's easier for me to get excited about what I know is good & fun as opposed to the unknown.



We ate at Marri's Pizza which is west of the hotel on Katella. Very good food and huge portions. I plan to make it my pre race dinner from now on.


----------



## Leskash75

I'm up for this weight loss too. I am aiming for more though closer to 40ish I'm up got challenge though


----------



## jessicaerv

Leskash75 said:


> I'm up for this weight loss too. I am aiming for more though closer to 40ish I'm up got challenge though



Woot woot!  Welcome onboard the weight loss bandwagon.  Are you aiming for 40 total, or 40 before Tink?

Made my reservations for Stovall's, and bought my air with points; total for the two = $215.60.  I had budgeted $650.  So what am I gonna do with all the money I've "saved"?  I'm going to go buy an iPod Nano for a training aid!!

Don't tell DH, but I'll probably buy a 2 day parkhopper, too.  
Who has the best price?


----------



## Leskash75

Ideally I would like to lose a pound a week


----------



## runnintink

jessicaerv said:


> Woot woot!  Welcome onboard the weight loss bandwagon.  Are you aiming for 40 total, or 40 before Tink?
> 
> Made my reservations for Stovall's, and bought my air with points; total for the two = $215.60.  I had budgeted $650.  So what am I gonna do with all the money I've "saved"?  I'm going to go buy an iPod Nano for a training aid!!
> 
> Don't tell DH, but I'll probably buy a 2 day parkhopper, too.
> Who has the best price?



I haven't been out today for my Day 1 - it's pouring here. It should clear up by tonight... otherwise I'll go to the gym, but I really want to try to do the majority of my training outdoors. 

Weight loss warrior right here as well! I need to lose about 100 pounds total - yep - I'm hoping to get 50 off before Tink! We will see... 

Speaking of HOTELS... 
I found a deal for Hilton Anaheim for $350 for the whole trip.. it's a bit farther down, but $100 cheaper than Stovalls.. Anyone stayed there before?

I'm thinking park hoppers too. Still haven't bought airfare or tickets. 

PS - Jessica, maybe buy some compression socks that you can run in and/or wear on the plane back home since you're doing it in the same day?


----------



## kirstie101

BayAreaMom said:


> The concern I have with costumes is that they make it harder/more uncomfortable to run. I can't believe what I saw last year- besides the wings and wands, one runner carried a stuffed animal! Its crazy.
> 
> Last year it actually WARMED up quite a bit. I wore:
> capris (the Athleta workitout knicker)
> t-shirt (the LuLuLemon Run Swiftly v-neck)
> I wore a garbage bag over me at the start to keep me warm, but this year I will bring an older long-sleeve fleece top and throw it to the side of the road when I get warm.
> 
> This is what I may add for my costume- let me know your thoughts- it is what I think I can wear and still be comfortable in...
> 
> Headband from Etsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt from Team Sparkle- I like this because I can wear it OVER my capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I wanted to wear green, but I just can't do green. Maybe hot pink, but gunmetal is neutral enough so I can wear a more exciting top, an wear it for other races.
> 
> 
> Run Legs (leg warmers) from Team Sparkle- I bought these last year at the Expo but chickened out from wearing them- this year I figure I'll do it.



The leg warmers are adorable! Do they sell those online? Love the headband too. Wish the small ones would stay on my head but they dont. Think I'm gonna find a large green one and just wear that. I think people have recommended bondibands or something like that. 

Can anyone recommend a good running belt that htey like. I currently have a water bottle holder that I carry in my hand but I know I'm not going to want to do that for 13.1 miles. I just need something I can stick a couple GU's in, a water bottle and possibly my cell phone.  I want to bring my little camera too but I guess I'll just hold that in my hand so I dont have to stop to take it out?  Any thoughts??


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

kirstie101 said:
			
		

> The leg warmers are adorable! Do they sell those online? Love the headband too. Wish the small ones would stay on my head but they dont. Think I'm gonna find a large green one and just wear that. I think people have recommended bondibands or something like that.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good running belt that htey like. I currently have a water bottle holder that I carry in my hand but I know I'm not going to want to do that for 13.1 miles. I just need something I can stick a couple GU's in, a water bottle and possibly my cell phone.  I want to bring my little camera too but I guess I'll just hold that in my hand so I dont have to stop to take it out?  Any thoughts??



I have a SPI belt that works great.  It hold my Chapstick and iPhone 4s with an Otter box defender case on it. It doesn't bounce around either. 

http://www.spibelt.com/


----------



## kim3339

BayAreaMom said:


> The concern I have with costumes is that they make it harder/more uncomfortable to run. This is what I may add for my costume- let me know your thoughts- it is what I think I can wear and still be comfortable in...



I'm the same way you are. If I have added bulk, I know I'd be ripping it off 1/2 way through. I like your add-ons, it's easy and you don't have to fuss w/ anything. That's what I do, for the DL 1/2, I'm Cinderella theming it w/ a decal and rhinestone stickers to my blue running shirt. 



jessicaerv said:


> I wish I had the time to hit the hot tub after the race, but its looking like I'll be catching a flight home that afternoon; this is one of the concessions I made to DH for a solo trip.
> 
> Is the OP keeping a list of runners and where they're staying in the first post?  That would be a great resource for us all...



Tip about hot tubs after a race, don't. Even though it sounds good, it's actually not good. You best bet would be to do an ice bath, b/c in the beginning of January, doesn't that sound nice?  Or a hop in the pool. 

As for the list... I'm go back through the thread over the next couple of days and add everyone and their hotels. We usually also do a bib# thread when the bib #'s come out about a month before the race so you can see if people will be in your corral.




kirstie101 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good running belt that htey like. I currently have a water bottle holder that I carry in my hand but I know I'm not going to want to do that for 13.1 miles. I just need something I can stick a couple GU's in, a water bottle and possibly my cell phone.  I want to bring my little camera too but I guess I'll just hold that in my hand so I dont have to stop to take it out?  Any thoughts??



I have a Nathan belt that I love. It has 4 bottles and 2 pouches, a tiny zipper in the back for key/id and pouch in the front for gu and stuff like that. They have a couple different kinds ~ some w/ 4 bottle and some w/2. I like it better than the Fuel Belt, b/c the bottle holders are silicon and they slide really easily in and out which is a plus when you're running. They also sell replacement bottle that have a squirt top instead of the one that's like a water bottle.


----------



## longhorns2

Actually, the hot tub is ok. There were numerous reports just last year saying heat OR ice were equally helpful after a race. I choose heat. 

I did ice baths the first year I did the princess and didn't get a lot of benefit from it. I was in mega pain  Last year we left the race and went straight to hot tub for 20 min. 

Not sure if it helped, but it felt great and didn't hurt!  I could actually walk last year without limping vs the year before.  Heat wins in my legs. 

But yes, most old school runners say ice is the way to go.  Do what works for you I say.


----------



## kirstie101

Thanks for the running belt recs! Checking them out on Amazon now.


----------



## BayAreaMom

kirstie101 said:


> The leg warmers are adorable! Do they sell those online? Love the headband too. Wish the small ones would stay on my head but they dont. Think I'm gonna find a large green one and just wear that. I think people have recommended bondibands or something like that.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good running belt that htey like. I currently have a water bottle holder that I carry in my hand but I know I'm not going to want to do that for 13.1 miles. I just need something I can stick a couple GU's in, a water bottle and possibly my cell phone.  I want to bring my little camera too but I guess I'll just hold that in my hand so I dont have to stop to take it out?  Any thoughts??



Yes- the legwarmers are a great deal and are online here: 
http://www.team-sparkle.com/shop/category/race-legs/
$12 shipped- great price!

I have used the Nathan Speed 2 Hydration Belt- this is great because it will hold 20 oz of water and my iphone/gu/key. I looked at lots of belts at RoadRunnerSports and most wouldn't fit my iphone securely. Amazon should have the best price on this. Personally, i MUCH prefer carrying water to picking it up from the water tables. I hate stopping and walking and then chugging it from the cup.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

BayAreaMom said:
			
		

> Yes- the legwarmers are a great deal and are online here:
> http://www.team-sparkle.com/shop/category/race-legs/
> $12 shipped- great price!
> 
> I have used the Nathan Speed 2 Hydration Belt- this is great because it will hold 20 oz of water and my iphone/gu/key. I looked at lots of belts at RoadRunnerSports and most wouldn't fit my iphone securely. Amazon should have the best price on this. Personally, i MUCH prefer carrying water to picking it up from the water tables. I hate stopping and walking and then chugging it from the cup.



I use the water stations a my walk breaks. Lol.


----------



## specialks

BayAreaMom said:


> Yes- the legwarmers are a great deal and are online here:
> http://www.team-sparkle.com/shop/category/race-legs/
> $12 shipped- great price!
> 
> I have used the Nathan Speed 2 Hydration Belt- this is great because it will hold 20 oz of water and my iphone/gu/key. I looked at lots of belts at RoadRunnerSports and most wouldn't fit my iphone securely. Amazon should have the best price on this. Personally, i MUCH prefer carrying water to picking it up from the water tables. I hate stopping and walking and then chugging it from the cup.



I recently ordered a Nathan Speed 2 Belt too.  I ran last year with a MEC (Mountain Equip Coop - Canada) belt that clips shut.  I hated it because it kept riding up while I was running.  I haven't done a long run with the Nathan, but initial testing shows me that the velcro closure will be much better and it doesn't seem to ride up like the MEC one.


----------



## kindakrazy2

jessicaerv said:


> Now to book my flight and my hotel.  We still haven't decided if we're going to make this a family trip or a solo one.  I kinda want to go alone, but feel guilty for thinking it.




I'm going solo.  Well, the boyfriend may be coming - that's still open for debate but I'm leaving my kids at home with their dad.  This trip is all about me!


----------



## Leskash75

It's a family trip for me but kids are 15 and 18 so hubby and I can still have some alone time. Lol. 15 year old is running half too. She is my training buddy.


----------



## kirstie101

We're gonna make it a quick family trip. DH, DD5 DS1 and my mom will be traveling down with me. I have DD5 signed up for the kids races on Saturday!


----------



## BabieDuckie

I just booked my flight and hotel for this trip. Purchased the flight with a combination of rewards points and CapitalOne miles. I'll be staying at the HoJo across the street. My brother plans on coming along, and he ALWAYS rents a car. Haven't decided if it's shorter to walk back to the hotel, or walk back to the tram to the parking garage. My mom will be coming to support me, and the boyfriend will too. Although I can't seem to convince him to go to the park for just ONE day. It's amazing we've been together for 7 years and we still can't see eye-to-eye on DL! 

I would like to join in on the weight loss band wagon too! I've got about 60 lbs total I'd like to lose and would LOVE to lose at least 20 by Tink! 

So far, training has been going well. I just started week 3 of the C25k program. I see a lot of people making great progress within the first couple of weeks of this training, but I seem to be struggling a little bit still. I've been able to complete every week without any significant difficulty, but I feel like I should be getting stronger and I'm not. I guess it doesn't help that my diet plan hasn't been THAT great. I haven't been eating junk, just not as healthy as I should. Occasionally I'll have the foods that I know I shouldn't. Perhaps if my diet gets better I'll be on my way to losing some weight!

The thought of signing up for a 5k still terrifies me! I have no clue how I'm going to be ready when it's time for Tink!


----------



## kirstie101

BabieDuckie said:


> I just booked my flight and hotel for this trip. Purchased the flight with a combination of rewards points and CapitalOne miles. I'll be staying at the HoJo across the street. My brother plans on coming along, and he ALWAYS rents a car. Haven't decided if it's shorter to walk back to the hotel, or walk back to the tram to the parking garage. My mom will be coming to support me, and the boyfriend will too. Although I can't seem to convince him to go to the park for just ONE day. It's amazing we've been together for 7 years and we still can't see eye-to-eye on DL!
> 
> I would like to join in on the weight loss band wagon too! I've got about 60 lbs total I'd like to lose and would LOVE to lose at least 20 by Tink!
> 
> So far, training has been going well. I just started week 3 of the C25k program. I see a lot of people making great progress within the first couple of weeks of this training, but I seem to be struggling a little bit still. I've been able to complete every week without any significant difficulty, but I feel like I should be getting stronger and I'm not. I guess it doesn't help that my diet plan hasn't been THAT great. I haven't been eating junk, just not as healthy as I should. Occasionally I'll have the foods that I know I shouldn't. Perhaps if my diet gets better I'll be on my way to losing some weight!
> 
> The thought of signing up for a 5k still terrifies me! I have no clue how I'm going to be ready when it's time for Tink!



If it makes you feel any better, I felt that week 3 of C25K was the heardest week for me. Im not saying the rest was easy, but once I made it past week 3 it was better. Probably just a mental thing?


----------



## BabieDuckie

kirstie101 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I felt that week 3 of C25K was the heardest week for me. Im not saying the rest was easy, but once I made it past week 3 it was better. Probably just a mental thing?



I agree, probably a mental thing. The first two weeks, the run times were measured in seconds. This week is the first week I have to run for a length of "minutes", 3 of them to be exact. Twice! I finished it, but it was more of a struggle this time than the last 2 weeks. Just two more days of running this week and then it's off to Disneyland for the weekend!! I suppose I can look at it as a REALLY awesome reward for finishing 3 weeks of training. If only I had the $$ to reward myself like that every 3 weeks!


----------



## Leskash75

I was just going to say the same thing. Weeks 3-4 felt harder. When I did 8 miles on whatever week i am in I was nervous but I did it and felt accomplished


----------



## Shananana

Okay... I'm a runner. I love to run. I ran when I was pregnant. However, this is my first EVER competition since high school. Can you help me out with my list? Let me know if these are in the right category or if there's something I'm missing.

I KNOW I'll need:
new shoes (soon)
new socks
a watch
new sports bra
new pants
new shirt

I want:
a sparkle skirt
wings
to figure out a hair style so that I'll look like Silvermist

I've been told I'll need:
a heart rate monitor for training
something to keep me warm (a jacket - arm sleeves?)

So far, I don't have anyone coming with me, but that may change as we get closer to the date.


----------



## kim3339

Shananana said:


> I've been told I'll need:
> a heart rate monitor for training
> something to keep me warm (a jacket - arm sleeves?)



Heart rate monitor ~ don't know why you would _need_ it, more of a do you want it thing. You can train w/o it. 

For keeping you warm ~ if you are just looking for race day, I picked up a pack of tube socks at Walmart a couple of years ago and cut off the feet. That way when I get warm I can throw them off and not worry about it. Same w/ gloves ~ right after X-mas Target had 2 pair for $1. If you are looking for training, sleeves are good if it's really cold. I'm in Cali so our weather itsn't harsh. I'm usually good in a long sleeve unless it's really cold and then I have a running pullover that I tie around my waist if I get hot.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Last year for Tink I wore an old bathrobe before the start to keep warm and then tossed it right before I started.  I think I had $.99 glove too.


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Is the OP keeping a list of runners and where they're staying in the first post?  That would be a great resource for us all...



It's up!  If anyone needs me to make any changes, let me know.


----------



## jessicaerv

kim3339 said:


> It's up!  If anyone needs me to make any changes, let me know.



Awww, thanks Kim!  Wow, there are quite a few more than I thought -- this must have taken quite some time!

Put me down for staying at Stovall's.  If you're keeping track of dates I'll be there the 18th through the 20th.

Anyone flying into SNA on the 18th want to grab a cab together to DLR?


----------



## Kathymford

kim3339 said:


> It's up!  If anyone needs me to make any changes, let me know.



Oooh, I'm glad I looked at the list. I chickened out and will not be running. But I'm still living vicariously through all of you. Good luck!


----------



## longhorns2

jessicaerv said:


> Awww, thanks Kim!  Wow, there are quite a few more than I thought -- this must have taken quite some time!
> 
> Put me down for staying at Stovall's.  If you're keeping track of dates I'll be there the 18th through the 20th.
> 
> Anyone flying into SNA on the 18th want to grab a cab together to DLR?



What time are you getting in?  I;m flying into SNA on the 18th @ 11:55am


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> What time are you getting in?  I;m flying into SNA on the 18th.



Getting in at 10:50 a.m.  You?

I did the second workout for C25K this morning.  I downloaded a podcast to my Nano called C25K101 by a guy named Todd Lange and followed it.  This program had the jog/walk intervals at 2 min/3 min which is quite a bit different from the 15 sec/45 sec one I had printed out.  I actually liked it, though.  Monday I walked the entire 30 minutes, but today -- I followed the intervals!  I actually jogged.  I kept the same pace from Monday, but made my body actually MOVE!  My DH asked me how long it had been since I last jogged and I couldn't answer.  Years, certainly.  Probably 7 or 8.  

Anyway, I started the day with a great feeling of accomplishment, a feeling like "Maybe I really CAN do this."  Love this feeling!!


----------



## longhorns2

An hour after you- not sure you want to wait around?


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> An hour after you- not sure you want to wait around?



Hmmmm.  I really wanted to make time getting to DLR so I could spend as much time as possible in the park.  If SNA was a larger airport with some (okay, ANY) type of entertaining venue then I'd hang out.  Oh well, it was worth a shot -- maybe next time?


----------



## indygirl99

If for some reason I end up being picked up by the sweepers will I still get the medal.

I plan on crossing that finish line if I have to crawl but just asking.


----------



## kim3339

Kathymford said:


> Oooh, I'm glad I looked at the list. I chickened out and will not be running. But I'm still living vicariously through all of you. Good luck!



There's always the 5k... Just throwin that out there for ya! 



indygirl99 said:


> If for some reason I end up being picked up by the sweepers will I still get the medal.
> 
> I plan on crossing that finish line if I have to crawl but just asking.



I believe so. I've never been swept, but when at the WDW Marathon a few years back, I pulled my hamstring and couldn't finish. The van picked me up took me back to the staging area and I got a medal. 

For everyone flying in, I have a Super Shuttle coupon if you need it. $6 Rt from SNA, more if it's LAX, but forget how much. Let me know!


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> Getting in at 10:50 a.m.  You?
> 
> I did the second workout for C25K this morning.  I downloaded a podcast to my Nano called C25K101 by a guy named Todd Lange and followed it.  This program had the jog/walk intervals at 2 min/3 min which is quite a bit different from the 15 sec/45 sec one I had printed out.  I actually liked it, though.  Monday I walked the entire 30 minutes, but today -- I followed the intervals!  I actually jogged.  I kept the same pace from Monday, but made my body actually MOVE!  My DH asked me how long it had been since I last jogged and I couldn't answer.  Years, certainly.  Probably 7 or 8.
> 
> Anyway, I started the day with a great feeling of accomplishment, a feeling like "Maybe I really CAN do this."  Love this feeling!!



You CAN do this!!!!!!!!


----------



## longhorns2

No worries Jessica!  I wouldn't wait either. Lol!!!

Kim- I'd  love the coupon!


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'm getting so excited about this but we still have sooooo long to wait.

And I keep thinking DISNEYLAND 

and then I go half-marathon 

but then I go DISNEYLAND 

LOL!


----------



## BabieDuckie

kindakrazy2 said:


> I'm getting so excited about this but we still have sooooo long to wait.
> 
> And I keep thinking DISNEYLAND
> 
> and then I go half-marathon
> 
> but then I go DISNEYLAND
> 
> LOL!



 That's exactly what runs through my head when I'm training!


----------



## Skpnw

I recently purchased the amphipod hydration belt - the version I got has 2 ten-ounce water bottles attached and zippered pouch that can hold my keys, gu and iphone. If you have a running store near you, go with your phone and whatever else you may want to put in the pouch and test them out. I found that some pouches couldn't fit both my keys and phone. I then purchased the belt online for cheaper.


----------



## RedRosePrincess

indygirl99 said:


> If for some reason I end up being picked up by the sweepers will I still get the medal.
> 
> I plan on crossing that finish line if I have to crawl but just asking.



I unfortunately got swept at this year's race. All of those who got swept at the same time as I did received medals. Ours were handed to us, wrapped in a plastic bag. I still have if in the plastic bag since I didn't finish. Next year, I plan on finishing and having the medal placed around my neck.


----------



## kirstie101

Does anyone know if water bottles can be added to the SPI belts? I didn't see any on their website but thought perhaps a different brand would work.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

kirstie101 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if water bottles can be added to the SPI belts? I didn't see any on their website but thought perhaps a different brand would work.



The weight of the bottle might pull on the band too much. It's elastic.


----------



## LuvSulley

kim3339 said:


> It's up!  If anyone needs me to make any changes, let me know.



I'm signed up for the half not the 5k 



kirstie101 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I felt that week 3 of C25K was the heardest week for me. Im not saying the rest was easy, but once I made it past week 3 it was better. Probably just a mental thing?



Week 3 was SUPER hard for me too. I had to repeat that week a few times before I can complete it.


----------



## BabieDuckie

Yesterday was the second day of week 3. I actually didn't do too bad. My side started to hurt during my cool down, but it didn't stick around for long. We're leaving for DL tomorrow morning and am debating on whether I should run today, or try to wake up early and do it before we leave on Friday. I'm definitely not looking forward to starting week 4 after a weekend at DL!


----------



## kirstie101

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> The weight of the bottle might pull on the band too much. It's elastic.



Thanks!
Not sure I even want one but wanted to know if it was even an option


----------



## indygirl99

RedRosePrincess said:


> I unfortunately got swept at this year's race. All of those who got swept at the same time as I did received medals. Ours were handed to us, wrapped in a plastic bag. I still have if in the plastic bag since I didn't finish. Next year, I plan on finishing and having the medal placed around my neck.



Ok so  you get the medal but no pictures. Just reinforces to my brain that I must continue as I am in training and cross that finish line if I have to crawl. 

I am up to running 1 min 15 sec and walking 1 min 45 secs.  I'm on week 4 of C25k. Amazed at what I am accomplishing. Also dropped 10# in those 4 weeks. 

Another 90# to go, hoping to drop at least 40 more before the race.


----------



## kim3339

BabieDuckie said:


> Yesterday was the second day of week 3. I actually didn't do too bad. My side started to hurt during my cool down, but it didn't stick around for long. We're leaving for DL tomorrow morning and am debating on whether I should run today, or try to wake up early and do it before we leave on Friday. I'm definitely not looking forward to starting week 4 after a weekend at DL!



You should run while you're at DL! Early in the morning when it's really quiet, there's no one out there and they're washing down DTD, it is so unbelievably peaceful. It's 1 of my fave places to run. 



indygirl99 said:


> I am up to running 1 min 15 sec and walking 1 min 45 secs.  I'm on week 4 of C25k. Amazed at what I am accomplishing. Also dropped 10# in those 4 weeks.
> 
> Another 90# to go, hoping to drop at least 40 more before the race.



Congrats!!! That's awesome!


----------



## BabieDuckie

kim3339 said:


> You should run while you're at DL! Early in the morning when it's really quiet, there's no one out there and they're washing down DTD, it is so unbelievably peaceful. It's 1 of my fave places to run.



Ooh, that sounds like a great idea! We're staying at the Anaheim Marriott this time around, so will probably just park at Downtown Disney?



indygirl99 said:


> I am up to running 1 min 15 sec and walking 1 min 45 secs.  I'm on week 4 of C25k. Amazed at what I am accomplishing. Also dropped 10# in those 4 weeks.
> 
> Another 90# to go, hoping to drop at least 40 more before the race.



That's awesome! Congratulations! I have to say, I am envious that you're making such great progress! I'm in week 3 of my C25k program (which seems to differ from the one that you're doing. ), and feel like I've GAINED weight! I haven't actually weighed myself, but my clothes aren't fitting any differently. I, too, hope to shed some significant weight before Tink, hoping it'll make the race much easier to complete. Patience, right?


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Kim- I'd  love the coupon!



The coupon is UYR59. 



BabieDuckie said:


> Ooh, that sounds like a great idea! We're staying at the Anaheim Marriott this time around, so will probably just park at Downtown Disney?



The one by the convention center? If you go down Katella to DL Dr., turn right on DL Dr., down DL Dr. and cut through the parking lot next to PP (across from GC) to get to the end of DTD by ESPN, down DTD to Harbor and back to the hotel, it's just under 2 1/2 miles. If you don't go through DTD and go all the way around the exterior of the parks ~ DL Dr to Ball and then over to Harbor, it's about 3 miles. I just like going through DTD, b/c you never see it empty and peacefully like that unless it's 4:30am and you're full of nerves walking to the start line of the race.


----------



## BabieDuckie

kim3339 said:


> The coupon is UYR59.
> 
> 
> 
> The one by the convention center? If you go down Katella to DL Dr., turn right on DL Dr., down DL Dr. and cut through the parking lot next to PP (across from GC) to get to the end of DTD by ESPN, down DTD to Harbor and back to the hotel, it's just under 2 1/2 miles. If you don't go through DTD and go all the way around the exterior of the parks ~ DL Dr to Ball and then over to Harbor, it's about 3 miles. I just like going through DTD, b/c you never see it empty and peacefully like that unless it's 4:30am and you're full of nerves walking to the start line of the race.



2 1/2 miles?!  Perhaps I can shoot for the entire route when I'm done with the C25k training. At this point, I'm just getting used to running for 3 minutes. LoL. But hey, at least I'll know where I'm going!


----------



## runnintink

Hey, just checking in.. am I the only one who is struggling with motivation? 

I'll just say it: I was supposed to start training on Monday and I still haven't. 

In my partial defense, it has been basically storming every day, but I could go to the gym and I haven't. 

I see that a lot of us are hoping to lose weight... I've gained a lot of weight over the past year and the thought of training makes me really unhappy. and by me, I mostly mean my knees. 

I'm glad people are posting where they're at on C25k - it's a kick in the pants I need!


----------



## kim3339

Are you looking at just going out for 3 min or a little longer w/ run/walk breaks? I've got running rtes for all kinds of mileage.  Everytime I'm there, either I'm running a race, training for a race, or if my dad goes, he's training for a race. What if you walked down to the promenade and ran up it and then walked back? Or you could go from Harbor/Katella to DL Dr./Katella? That block is about 1/2 a mile.


----------



## BabieDuckie

runnintink said:


> Hey, just checking in.. am I the only one who is struggling with motivation?
> 
> I'll just say it: I was supposed to start training on Monday and I still haven't.
> 
> In my partial defense, it has been basically storming every day, but I could go to the gym and I haven't.
> 
> I see that a lot of us are hoping to lose weight... I've gained a lot of weight over the past year and the thought of training makes me really unhappy. and by me, I mostly mean my knees.
> 
> I'm glad people are posting where they're at on C25k - it's a kick in the pants I need!



I've struggled with motivation for the past 6 years, and as a result have gained over 30 pounds. I won't lie; it can get tough at times and my body will hurt, especially my knees. You have no idea how many times I've wanted to quit running and just lay down in the shade, but I have to keep reminding myself that I need to start somewhere, and that I have a goal.

For me, the interval training is working great so far because it's slowly getting me ready to run. When I run, I think about race day and about how good it will feel to finish. That seems to help keep me running. 

Another inspiring factor is this board. There are a ton of supportive members here who are full of encouraging words and advice, and that has helped me tons. Don't hesitate to PM me if you want someone to talk to. Sometimes talking really helps get your fears out of the way and get your motivation flowing.


----------



## BabieDuckie

kim3339 said:


> Are you looking at just going out for 3 min or a little longer w/ run/walk breaks? I've got running rtes for all kinds of mileage.  Everytime I'm there, either I'm running a race, training for a race, or if my dad goes, he's training for a race. What if you walked down to the promenade and ran up it and then walked back? Or you could go from Harbor/Katella to DL Dr./Katella? That block is about 1/2 a mile.



Ahh, much better!  That's something I can definitely do! Thanks for the help, Kim!


----------



## kim3339

BabieDuckie said:


> Ahh, much better!  That's something I can definitely do! Thanks for the help, Kim!



No worries! Have fun this weekend!!


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> You should run while you're at DL! Early in the morning when it's really quiet, there's no one out there and they're washing down DTD, it is so unbelievably peaceful. It's 1 of my fave places to run
> 
> 
> 
> So if I'm staying at FFI I could run through the esplanade through DTD to the end and back to the hotel for about 2 miles? Running about 6 am?  Run 3 of the 8 days there?
> 
> We will be at DLR Sept 4-11th and then I'm running an 8K on the 16th at home. So I need to keep up on my training while at DLR but don't want to kill myself with all the walking and running to far.


----------



## indygirl99

BabieDuckie said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations! I have to say, I am envious that you're making such great progress! I'm in week 3 of my C25k program (which seems to differ from the one that you're doing. ), and feel like I've GAINED weight! I haven't actually weighed myself, but my clothes aren't fitting any differently. I, too, hope to shed some significant weight before Tink, hoping it'll make the race much easier to complete. Patience, right?



Babie I kindof modified a couple of different training plans. When I googled C25K there were about a billion different plans.  I get sidetracked easy so I took one of the plans and Jeff Galloways and made a plan that is working for me. I run/walk 3 times a week. I am adding 5-10 seconds to my run time each week. 2 of my run days I run/walk for 30 min, the 3rd run is my "long" run and I am trying to do the run/walk for a 5K on that one. My goal is to  get to run 10 mins walk 2 mins.

As for the weight I decided that if I was going to do this I needed to do it right so I am eating "clean". No more diet soda, no artificial sweetners, and no more junk food. As a nurse there is ALWAYS some kind of junk in the breakroom and I'm am doing good leaving that alone. Passed up Voodoo donuts yesterday.  DH and I also quit eating out 3-4 times a week. Now it is once a week at the most and we choose healthier options.

We have to do what works for us. Keep putting one foot in front of the other and you will get there.


----------



## Leskash75

I did not run today did ride bike. It's 9.5 miles


----------



## Leskash75

That made no sense lol. I am running 9.4 miles on Saturday. I'm ahead in training since I'm doing a half in September.


----------



## kim3339

indygirl99 said:


> So if I'm staying at FFI I could run through the esplanade through DTD to the end and back to the hotel for about 2 miles? Running about 6 am?  Run 3 of the 8 days there?
> 
> We will be at DLR Sept 4-11th and then I'm running an 8K on the 16th at home. So I need to keep up on my training while at DLR but don't want to kill myself with all the walking and running to far.



Help me out here, which one is FFI? Is that the Fairfield Marriott? So I can't think which one it is right now.  The length of DTD is about 1/3 of a mile or so. 3 days should be good, b/c you'll be walking a ton when you're there. And 6am is perfect, that's when I go out that way early admission people aren't out. 

What time do you get in on Tues? That's the day I leave to come home from the DL 1/2.


----------



## kirstie101

I have to admit I have no plans of running during our Disney trip in September!   Walking all over the parks for 4 days is enough for my legs! I will make sure I run the night before we leave though. 

I was supposed to run last night but got home too late which means I'll run tonight (2-2.5 mi) and my long run will have to be Sunday. Gonna do 65 minutes.


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> Help me out here, which one is FFI? Is that the Fairfield Marriott? So I can't think which one it is right now.  The length of DTD is about 1/3 of a mile or so. 3 days should be good, b/c you'll be walking a ton when you're there. And 6am is perfect, that's when I go out that way early admission people aren't out.
> 
> What time do you get in on Tues? That's the day I leave to come home from the DL 1/2.



Sorry Yes Fairfield Marriott. It is close to Hojos.

We take a slow and easy approach to DLR hence the 8 days. Rides, shows, people watching etc.

So if I'm running an 8K the week after do you think 3 miles each of my 3 run days is okay or should I just run 30 mins and have the walking be the rest of my cross training. I don't want to overdo   but I do want to keep up any progress I have made.

I appreciate any advise from someone who is experienced.   I am a novice runner. 

DH and I get into SNA around 12 noon.


----------



## kim3339

indygirl99 said:


> Sorry Yes Fairfield Marriott. It is close to Hojos.
> 
> We take a slow and easy approach to DLR hence the 8 days. Rides, shows, people watching etc.
> 
> So if I'm running an 8K the week after do you think 3 miles each of my 3 run days is okay or should I just run 30 mins and have the walking be the rest of my cross training. I don't want to overdo   but I do want to keep up any progress I have made.
> 
> I appreciate any advise from someone who is experienced.   I am a novice runner.
> 
> DH and I get into SNA around 12 noon.



That's what I thought it was, but my brain wasn't functioning last night, I couldn't think of any hotels for the life of me.  If you do the DTD rout like I was telling Babie, from your hotel it'll be just under 2 1/2. If you run completely around the park, down DL Dr to Ball and then to Harbor to your hotel, it'll just be a little under 3 miles. Plus w/ that run, you'll have the underpass under DTD, an overpass by the parking lot, another overpass on Ball and then one more when you turn onto Harbor. 

For training, for me, I would try to do 3 runs like you were talking about. I would _try_ to do the 3 run twice w/ the 2 1/2 in the middle. I know my feet get tired, so that also plays a part in it.  If you think that might happen, I would do 1 of each and 30 min in the middle. B/w that and all the walking in the parks, you'll be ready for your race! When you get home, I'd try to get in a 4m just to help you get ready for the race. 


I'll just miss you coming in! That's when I head out to go home! 
Hope that helps!


----------



## runnintink

BabieDuckie said:


> I've struggled with motivation for the past 6 years, and as a result have gained over 30 pounds. I won't lie; it can get tough at times and my body will hurt, especially my knees. You have no idea how many times I've wanted to quit running and just lay down in the shade, but I have to keep reminding myself that I need to start somewhere, and that I have a goal.
> 
> For me, the interval training is working great so far because it's slowly getting me ready to run. When I run, I think about race day and about how good it will feel to finish. That seems to help keep me running.
> 
> Another inspiring factor is this board. There are a ton of supportive members here who are full of encouraging words and advice, and that has helped me tons. Don't hesitate to PM me if you want someone to talk to. Sometimes talking really helps get your fears out of the way and get your motivation flowing.




Thank you so much for this! After I posted that last night, I decided that now that I had owned my lack of motivation... it was time to just do it! 

So this morning I did day one of c25k. It was honestly the perfect amount of challenge - hard enough where I had to push, but not so hard where I thought I was going to die, wanted to quit, etc. 

Kinda crazy to think in 6 months that I'll be running a half???

I can fly, I can fly, I can fly....


----------



## ToodlesRN

Does anyone have suggestions on a waist pack, something light to put my phone/camera, hotel card and cash? I want something light weight and small. Brands etc.. Thanks!!


----------



## kim3339

If you're looking for 1 w/o water bottles, the spidi belt is really popular. I think it's only $20 or so and people always talk about how much they like it.


----------



## Brancaneve

I am running the Disney half on Labor Day weekend and was sent an email with all the race day info. They advertised running belts through a company called ifitness and you get a 15% discount by typing in the code disney. I just bought one last night so I know the code works.  It cost $34 but it has two hydration flat bottles, a zippered pocket large enough to hold most phones and elastic tabs to hold goo. They were recommended by Rundisney so I am hoping they are good!


----------



## specialks

ToodlesRN said:


> Does anyone have suggestions on a waist pack, something light to put my phone/camera, hotel card and cash? I want something light weight and small. Brands etc.. Thanks!!



I recently purchased the Nathan 2 Hydration Belt from amazon.


----------



## AliceNWonderland

kim3339 said:


> It's up!  If anyone needs me to make any changes, let me know.



Stovall's 1/19 - 1/20

I am thinking of doing WOC dinner package and then the Mad Tea Party on the 19th. Gasp, yes the night before  I usually can't sleep because of nerves.
Anyone else?


----------



## AliceNWonderland

leskash75 said:


> that made no sense lol. I am running 9.4 miles on saturday. I'm ahead in training since i'm doing a half in september.



wow!!! Way to go


----------



## kirstie101

ToodlesRN said:
			
		

> Does anyone have suggestions on a waist pack, something light to put my phone/camera, hotel card and cash? I want something light weight and small. Brands etc.. Thanks!!



I just ordered a SPI belt thanks to a couple recs  on here. Hadn't arrived yet but wanted to say it was only $15 from the clearance section and shipping was free in their website. After researching the hydration belts I think I'd try the Nathan one if I end up having to go that route. Hoping I won't need to though and I can just use water stations during the race.


----------



## ToodlesRN

kim3339 said:


> If you're looking for 1 w/o water bottles, the spidi belt is really popular. I think it's only $20 or so and people always talk about how much they like it.



Thanks! I like the look and it looks small enough!



specialks said:


> I recently purchased the Nathan 2 Hydration Belt from amazon.


I checked on those after another post and Im trying to go without a water bottle holder. I need to jogging underway first!!



kirstie101 said:


> I just ordered a SPI belt thanks to a couple recs  on here. Hadn't arrived yet but wanted to say it was only $15 from the clearance section and shipping was free in their website. After researching the hydration belts I think I'd try the Nathan one if I end up having to go that route. Hoping I won't need to though and I can just use water stations during the race.



I'll check out the clearance section and see what I can find!


----------



## Leskash75

My hydration belt is amphipod. Must have for run over five miles for me.  The bottles are kind of flat so you don't bump arms on them. It has pocket that holds my iPhone plus pretzels etc.

9.5 did not work out got up late. So just 5.5 but it was good. Next week.


----------



## longhorns2

I ran a little over 3 yesterday and am sore today!  My abs hurt!  Weird- that never happens.  Not sure if this means I was in poor form or correct form (for once!) lol

First over 2 mile run since May and my injury.  It was good up to 2 miles, but the 3rd mile really sucked a lot of life out of me.  Man was it hot yesterday.

Running again on Monday.  2-3 miles again.  Slowly working my way back up!  Do not want to get hurt again.  

Happy training Tinks!


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> I ran a little over 3 yesterday and am sore today!  My abs hurt!  Weird- that never happens.  Not sure if this means I was in poor form or correct form (for once!) lol
> 
> Man was it hot yesterday.



I've had that happen before, not my abs, but my shoulders. You think you're form is great and then the next morning you're sore where you really shouldn't be. 

Random question out of curiosity for you ~ how does training the heat transfer to running in other areas of the country, if at all? I mean aside from making training not fun. Is it like people who live in CO way above sea level and run at sea level and do great or does it not really make a difference?


----------



## jessicaerv

I ran into a little bit of a hitch with my training at the end of the week.  I've been training using a 5K101 and find that I like the jog/walk intervals but I don't like that it doesn't include longer runs on Saturday.  Plus the training is M,W,F with no weekend runs at all.  So I've decided to blend the 5K101 with the Jeff Galloway 5K training.  I'll run the 5K101 intervals on Tuesday and Thursday and the longer training runs from Galloway's program on Saturdays.  That also means I'll be getting up early only twice during the week as opposed to three times.

Friday's run did not feel as good as Wednesday's.  My bad knee felt a little loose and my body was feeling the jarring of the jog motion, whereas I didn't have any of that on Wednesday.  Took a little of the wind out of my sails, for sure.

Newbie question:  Is there a big difference between running on a treadmill and running on the streets?  Should I be mixing those up during training as well?


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:


> I've had that happen before, not my abs, but my shoulders. You think you're form is great and then the next morning you're sore where you really shouldn't be.
> 
> Random question out of curiosity for you ~ how does training the heat transfer to running in other areas of the country, if at all? I mean aside from making training not fun. Is it like people who live in CO way above sea level and run at sea level and do great or does it not really make a difference?



Yes!  I've had that happen with my shoulders too and knew it was BAD.  Ah well, there's always tomorrows run for me to improve!

I'd suspect that running in the heat for training and then having a race in cooler (but not freezing) temps would help a person out with their times for sure.  But it could be more mental than a physical help.  It's probably not the same as someone from CO kicking my booty because they have trained at a higher elevation.

The heat totally saps you- the humidity is the worst.  That's one thing I am looking so forward to about DL.  It's NOT FL or TX.    We may have a "humid" day there, but I can't imagine it will be anything like what I am used to here... so it's gonna be great!  

I am not a real racer- my halves have been more about finishing than racing the past 2 years. I'm planning on changing that mindset this year to make it more of a race.  So I'll let you know if training in the heat helped me improve my time running in the cooler temps of LA in Jan!  



jessicaerv said:


> Newbie question:  Is there a big difference between running on a treadmill and running on the streets?  Should I be mixing those up during training as well?



If you can choose between the two, you are better off on the streets.  The treadmill is FINE, but most experts say to run on treadmill at a 1-2% incline to mimic street running since the street is never going to be as perfectly flat as the treadmill.

I usually do treadmill 2xs a week for the short runs (2-3 miles max) and do my speed work on the treadmill.  I tend to NOT push myself out on the speed workouts outside, so setting the treadmill to a fast rate forces me to run faster.  I try to make my long run outside on Fri, Sat or Mon (depends on the week which one works out best for me)  That route I always try to put some rolling hills in, if not a big hill or two just to make sure I run some varied elevations.

Tinkerbell is pretty flat- at least that's what I am told and the way it looks.  I know there are a few up hill portions, but those are like over passes, right?  So not majorly steep or prolonged up hill climbs?  That's what it seems based on last years course anyway.


----------



## kim3339

The big difference b/w street and treadmill is that the treadmill is softer on you body, b/c there's a little more give that the street. It's easier on your body b/c of that. Mixing the 2 of them shouldn't be that big of a prob, but if you leaning more towards 1 than the other I'd do the street. Also another difference is that your speed on the treadmill will be constant vs your own pace on the street, I that makes sense. But as long as you get some street work in you'll do fine.

With your training schedule, do not have any worries or hesitation about changing it up and allowing it to fit you. Change the days and ratios to fit you best for _your_ training. The only time I followed a specific schedule was my very 1st race. Since then I've come up w/ my own combining a few different people's schedules - taking what I liked from each 1 to create my own schedule. You're be more likely to stick to a schedule if it works for you.


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> I'd suspect that running in the heat for training and then having a race in cooler (but not freezing) temps would help a person out with their times for sure.  But it could be more mental than a physical help.  It's probably not the same as someone from CO kicking my booty because they have trained at a higher elevation.
> 
> The heat totally saps you- the humidity is the worst.  That's one thing I am looking so forward to about DL.  It's NOT FL or TX.    We may have a "humid" day there, but I can't imagine it will be anything like what I am used to here... so it's gonna be great!
> 
> I am not a real racer- my halves have been more about finishing than racing the past 2 years. I'm planning on changing that mindset this year to make it more of a race.  So I'll let you know if training in the heat helped me improve my time running in the cooler temps of LA in Jan.



Thanks! I've always been curious about that. I couldn't imagine training in heat and humidity. That would just be horrible. How early do you go out when you do street runs? Hopefully Jan will be nice. This past year it was surprisingly warm. Not hot, but for Jan you'd think it would've been a little cooler. Plus we go off now at 5 so it'll be that much better.


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:


> Thanks! I've always been curious about that. I couldn't imagine training in heat and humidity. That would just be horrible. How early do you go out when you do street runs? Hopefully Jan will be nice. This past year it was surprisingly warm. Not hot, but for Jan you'd think it would've been a little cooler. Plus we go off now at 5 so it'll be that much better.



5am sounds good to me.  I'm an early riser anyway, and I would rather get er done and get to the parks to celebrate with my BLING!

The summer and humidity is one reason I will probably only run Disney races (Tink, Marathon weekend and Princess- I can't see me doing the other ones) and one other local race that runs in January every year.  It's just too hot to do a lot of miles, IMO, for real training during the summers.  Plenty of people do it, but I am not one of them.  I usually try to get out by 7-7:30, if not sooner.  The longer runs don't happen in my training schedule until we get a little cooler anyway, so I can start a little later and not be too bad off come October.  But until then, if it isn't started by 7:30, I usually don't go or run indoor at the gym or at home on my treadmill.  My gym has a nice indoor track, but it's 12 loops for a mile.    Not fun!!!  But great A/C.  So when I need it, it's there.


----------



## longhorns2

One other thing- my sister lives in Pleasanton, CA.  Up there in the Bay Area.  I went to HS there but clearly do not remember the wonderful weather because every time I get there, I have to stop myself from getting giddy over the weather.  Running at NOON and I was only slightly sweating?  YES PLEASE.  It's just heavenly!  (going to be there in 2 weeks and already thinking of the runs... lol)


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Disney Race Training Programs by Jeff Galloway


http://espnwwos.disney.go.com/events/rundisney/run-disney-training-consultant/index?page=tinker-bell-half-marathon


----------



## BabieDuckie

longhorns2 said:


> One other thing- my sister lives in Pleasanton, CA.  Up there in the Bay Area.  I went to HS there but clearly do not remember the wonderful weather because every time I get there, I have to stop myself from getting giddy over the weather.  Running at NOON and I was only slightly sweating?  YES PLEASE.  It's just heavenly!  (going to be there in 2 weeks and already thinking of the runs... lol)



I grew up in Pleasanton, and currently live in Dublin. We were in DL over the weekend but my boyfriend said the weather here was warm... somewhere in the 90s, I think. I heard it's supposed to be a little cooler this week, but not by much. Today is a run day for me, and I'm not looking forward to it after a weekend at the parks and then the warm weather on top of it. 

I'm glad it'll be a good change for you, though! On the days that the weather is cooler here, I actually look forward to running! Never thought I'd say that.


----------



## longhorns2

Babie, your ticker just gave me a heart attack.  Are we REALLY only 5 months away?  Then I read it again- 5 months, 4 WEEKS... LOL  Phew... that doesn't freak me out as much.  

Yeah, I know it was hot there this weekend.  But *usually* it's so much cooler than Texas, and no humidity!  I grew up in Walnut Creek (well, went to HS there for a couple of years)  Holla to the Bay Area!  I really love visiting your neck of the woods.  So pretty! 

Running intervals today on the treadmill.  1 min fast, 1 min walk, repeat for 40 min or 3 miles, which ever comes first.  

Starting a new clean/lean eating program today.  Very excited and looking forward to how this program plays out.


----------



## kirstie101

Glad I"m not the only one who had some issues with the heat this past weekend! Friday I tried to run after work and it was still 95 outside...wont make that mistake again. I eneded up getting light headed on the trail and had to go home and just sit in a cold shower to cool off. 

Sunday I didn't start my run (65 minutes) until 8:45 and there was just no shade to be found. I finshed the run but was down to 1:1 intervals the last 15 minutes just so I could push thorough. 

So learned two lessons I guess, wake up earlier and dont run when its 95 out


----------



## indygirl99

Okay I am slowly getting "geared" up for my training. I am up to almost the same amount of run as I am walk although today was a tough day (maybe because 2 12 hr shifts over the weekend and not enough to eat). 

I am trying out some under armour socks, giving up the cotton socks. I have champion pants and shirt. Good fitting shoes( Saucony), with proper orthotic inserts.

Now what about the undies? I have checked out a couple of jogging bras that I will purchase later this week. But right now I wear granny panties   that are cotton.  I am assuning that if we are not supposed to wear cotton other stuff because of holding onto the sweat and causing blisters that the panties should not be cotton either.

So what do you fine ladies advise. Can't/won't do commando.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

indygirl99 said:
			
		

> Okay I am slowly getting "geared" up for my training. I am up to almost the same amount of run as I am walk although today was a tough day (maybe because 2 12 hr shifts over the weekend and not enough to eat).
> 
> I am trying out some under armour socks, giving up the cotton socks. I have champion pants and shirt. Good fitting shoes( Saucony), with proper orthotic inserts.
> 
> Now what about the undies? I have checked out a couple of jogging bras that I will purchase later this week. But right now I wear granny panties   that are cotton.  I am assuning that if we are not supposed to wear cotton other stuff because of holding onto the sweat and causing blisters that the panties should not be cotton either.
> 
> So what do you fine ladies advise. Can't/won't do commando.



My running shorts have built in undies but if I wear my Capris I wear cotton granny panties with them and have never had any issues. The pants are tight so nothing moves so no rubbing.

I have a few running tank tops that have the sports bra built in. 

I have found that Marshall's / TJ Maxx have great running clothes. I even get my running socks there.


----------



## longhorns2

kirstie101 said:


> So learned two lessons I guess, wake up earlier and dont run when its 95 out


  YEP!  My husband thinks I'm nuts when I get out of bed on the ONE day I can sleep in, but it's so worth it when I am not dying on a run



indygirl99 said:


> So what do you fine ladies advise. Can't/won't do commando.


  I do commando for practical reasons.  I have to pee a lot, and an extra layer I don't have to mess with is fine by me!    Sorry, no help.  I can't imagine cotton panties would be terrible, but you might have to change after sweating in them.  



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I have found that Marshall's / TJ Maxx have great running clothes. I even get my running socks there.



I've also found a few scores at TJ Maxx on running clothes.  Shirts primarily.  Never thought to look for socks.  


Got my 3+ in on the treadmill in intervals.  Felt good today.  I like those running days that feel REALLY good, makes me remember why I love this sport!


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> 5am sounds good to me.  I'm an early riser anyway, and I would rather get er done and get to the parks to celebrate with my BLING!
> 
> The summer and humidity is one reason I will probably only run Disney races (Tink, Marathon weekend and Princess- I can't see me doing the other ones) and one other local race that runs in January every year.  It's just too hot to do a lot of miles, IMO, for real training during the summers.   My gym has a nice indoor track, but it's 12 loops for a mile.    Not fun!!!  But great A/C.  So when I need it, it's there.



I like the earlier start too! Wish they were doing that next month, more time in the parks... umm yes please. 

And the weather, I am totally in awe of anyone who can train in the heat and humidity. That's the 1 thing I cannot get adjusted to. Freezing cold weather isn't a problem for me, my sis lives back east and I've done a few Dec. long runs and loved it, but the heat...  I think it's b/c we're so spoiled out here. Plus, I was in Santa Barbara for undergrad and then down in San Diego for school after that. Let me tell you, living on the ocean is so hard. I don't know how anyone survives!!  The June gloom in SD was my fave time of year.

Good luck w/ the new diet this week!



indygirl99 said:


> Now what about the undies? I have checked out a couple of jogging bras that I will purchase later this week. But right now I wear granny panties   that are cotton.  I am assuning that if we are not supposed to wear cotton other stuff because of holding onto the sweat and causing blisters that the panties should not be cotton either.



I'm like Sarah, w/ my capris ~ I do cotton. I haven't had any probs. If I wear bikini cut, it feels like my underpants are falling down. However, I was at the running store last week and saw a wicking material thong. B/c when I'm running, that sounds so comfortable right? I've never seen a hi-cut wicking, but would love to try it out if I found one.

W/ the bras, not sure what you looked at, but if you have a larger top, moving comfort is really good. That's what I use, and there isn't a lot of bounce. And surprisingly, the velco straps work really well and hold up well also. But don't forget to bring a running shirt, and even though it might look funny in the dressing room, run in place for a min. or 2 w/ arm motions to make sure it doesn't chaff. I got a new one a week before the race and, granted it was raining by the time I finished, the inside of my arm was chaffed so bad. And that 1 hurts for a few days.


----------



## BabieDuckie

kim3339 said:


> ...and even though it might look funny in the dressing room, run in place for a min. or 2 w/ arm motions to make sure it doesn't chaff. I got a new one a week before the race and, granted it was raining by the time I finished, the inside of my arm was chaffed so bad. And that 1 hurts for a few days.



I actually did this when I went to buy new shirts. I wanted to make sure that they didn't ride up, that it was comfortable, and that there was no chafing. Same thing when I bought new pants and shorts. It felt funny, but it's worth it!


----------



## jessicaerv

Ugh, don't talk to me about heat!  It was about 105 here over the weekend in Sacramento.  We had the bright idea of taking our 2 year old to the State Fair.  

We had a good time, were there from 10:00 to 2:00 so skipped the "heat of the day" but MAN!  I was soaking with sweat when we left.  I'm convinced that's why *I LOST ONE POUND SINCE LAST WEEK*.    Its not much, and I have A LOT left to lose, but hey... I'm on schedule to lose that 20 by Tink weekend!

Can anyone tell me what to expect with the Expo?  Should I take my credit card?    Will there be a lot of exhibitors and will I be spending a couple hours there, or is it a "run in and grab your packet and leave" kinda thing?


----------



## longhorns2

It just depends Jessica.  Some people spend hours in there!  Some people are grab packet and go.

I'm a middle of the pack person.  I enjoy expo, but I don't LIVE for the expo. I generally already buy my gear in advance so I don't have to spend a lot of money at the expo.  But I like the free samples, the vibe, the fun RunDisney stuff.  I do bring a credit card and at least buy an event specific shirt.  

Congrats on the loss!!!  WTG!


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> Ugh, don't talk to me about heat!  It was about 105 here over the weekend in Sacramento.  We had the bright idea of taking our 2 year old to the State Fair.
> 
> We had a good time, were there from 10:00 to 2:00 so skipped the "heat of the day" but MAN!  I was soaking with sweat when we left.  I'm convinced that's why *I LOST ONE POUND SINCE LAST WEEK*.    Its not much, and I have A LOT left to lose, but hey... I'm on schedule to lose that 20 by Tink weekend!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what to expect with the Expo?  Should I take my credit card?    Will there be a lot of exhibitors and will I be spending a couple hours there, or is it a "run in and grab your packet and leave" kinda thing?



Hi there! I'm in Elk Grove so I completely understand! We stayed inside as much as possible this weekend.


----------



## AliceNWonderland

?


----------



## specialks

indygirl99 said:


> Now what about the undies? I have checked out a couple of jogging bras that I will purchase later this week. But right now I wear granny panties   that are cotton.  I am assuning that if we are not supposed to wear cotton other stuff because of holding onto the sweat and causing blisters that the panties should not be cotton either.
> 
> So what do you fine ladies advise. Can't/won't do commando.



I do cotton hipsters or bikinis under my running capris or pants.



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I have found that Marshall's / TJ Maxx have great running clothes. I even get my running socks there.



Never looked there.  Our Marshall's are really chaotic here and I've kind of decided to avoid them.  I might give TJs a try.  
I have fallen in love with Thorlo Experia socks I bought at Sports Authority.  They fit my feet just right.



longhorns2 said:


> It just depends Jessica.  Some people spend hours in there!  Some people are grab packet and go.
> 
> I'm a middle of the pack person.  I enjoy expo, but I don't LIVE for the expo. I generally already buy my gear in advance so I don't have to spend a lot of money at the expo.  But I like the free samples, the vibe, the fun RunDisney stuff.  I do bring a credit card and at least buy an event specific shirt.
> 
> Congrats on the loss!!!  WTG!



Tink was my first expo.  I'm pretty tight with spending as I prefer vacations over shopping, but there are some nice things there.  If you're a shopper, be prepared and perhaps bring a budgeted amount of cash. 
Also, I used my Disney Visa for my absolutely awesome Tink Running Jacket and got my 10% discount.  Just FYI.


----------



## jessicaerv

This morning I finished Day 1, Week 2 of my hybrid 5k training.  Jog 2.5 minutes/walk 2.5 minutes intervals, 5 times plus 5 minutes warm-up and cool-down.  It didn't feel good, it didn't LOOK good, but I did it.  Y'all should have seen my face when I was done, I looked like a prize hothouse tomato!! 

Oooo, and I raised my pace for the jog portions to 16:12 min/mile from the 17:08 I did last week.  Kept my walk at 17:08 though.

My mantra this week:  It will get better... it will get better... it will get better (repeat as many times as necessary until I believe it).


----------



## BabieDuckie

jessicaerv said:


> This morning I finished Day 1, Week 2 of my hybrid 5k training.  Jog 2.5 minutes/walk 2.5 minutes intervals, 5 times plus 5 minutes warm-up and cool-down.  It didn't feel good, it didn't LOOK good, but I did it.  Y'all should have seen my face when I was done, I looked like a prize hothouse tomato!!
> 
> Oooo, and I raised my pace for the jog portions to 16:12 mile/min from the 17:08 I did last week.  Kept my walk at 17:08 though.
> 
> My mantra this week:  It will get better... it will get better... it will get better (repeat as many times as necessary until I believe it).



YAY congrats! Doesn't it feel good when you finish a week? It's such a sense of accomplishment, especially for those who are like me who are not natural runners. 

Yesterday was Day 1 of Week 4 for me. Run 3 minutes, walk 90 seconds, run 5 minutes, walk 2.5 minutes, repeat. Oy! It was hard! Now I understand what many other meant when they said that weeks 3 and 4 were the hardest! Yesterday was also the first day I brought my pedometer with me. The program yesterday was about 18 minutes, and I traveled a total distance of 1.1 miles. Looks like I need to improve my pace a little more. Hopefully by the end of this week I'll be able to get some better times!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Checking in ladies!  

Nice job everyone on the training.  I'm really proud of you guys that are doing this for the first time.  You're up on your feet and you're doing it - keep it up!

As for the panties - I prefer to run in a thong.  The grannie panties just seem to migrate into the crack anyways so I just save them the effort and save my bum some of the excess fabric and go with the thong.  Sorry for the TMI!  

I'm so excited to do this race!  A little afraid for the safety of my credit card at the expo though.


----------



## BabieDuckie

Quick question: I didn't pre-purchase the pin when I registered, but I think I've changed my mind and I want one now. Will I be able to purchase one at the expo?


----------



## kirstie101

I'm not sure if you can buy the pin at the expo or not as this is my first year but I would think you could.  I'm wondering if theres a way you go back and still order it?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

BabieDuckie said:
			
		

> Quick question: I didn't pre-purchase the pin when I registered, but I think I've changed my mind and I want one now. Will I be able to purchase one at the expo?



Last year they did have a pin for sale at the Expo but it was different than the one that was preordered. I think you can still pre-order the pin.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Does anyone wear VFF's?  I just ordered a pair of the Bikila's for only $48 shipped!  I'm excited to try them but I'm not going to really run in them until after the Half in Sept. I hear you have to start out slowly.


----------



## jessicaerv

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Does anyone wear VFF's?  I just ordered a pair of the Bikila's for only $48 shipped!  I'm excited to try them but I'm not going to really run in them until after the Half in Sept. I hear you have to start out slowly.



Translation for Newbie required, please!  What in the world is a VFF?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

jessicaerv said:
			
		

> Translation for Newbie required, please!  What in the world is a VFF?



Sorry!  Lol. Vibram Five Fingers. Also known as the toe shoes. Lol. 

www.vibramfivefingers.com


----------



## rosermama

MotoXPrincess99 said:
			
		

> Does anyone wear VFF's?  I just ordered a pair of the Bikila's for only $48 shipped!  I'm excited to try them but I'm not going to really run in them until after the Half in Sept. I hear you have to start out slowly.



Where did you get then that cheap???? 

Im running the race also I am flying out from VA and am so freaking excited.  I run in new balance minumus zeros the lowest rise they have the shoes weigh hardley anything.  I am a front striker and find the whole thing makes me feel very light when I run.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

rosermama said:
			
		

> Where did you get then that cheap????
> 
> Im running the race also I am flying out from VA and am so freaking excited.  I run in new balance minumus zeros the lowest rise they have the shoes weigh hardley anything.  I am a front striker and find the whole thing makes me feel very light when I run.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards




Citysports.com has all VFF's on sale. Then use coupon code VFFPR2 for an extra 20% off!  

Plus they didn't charge tax or shipping!  

I stumbled upon it yesterday on someone's blog while reading reviews and deciding which style I wanted.


----------



## AliceNWonderland

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Does anyone wear VFF's?  I just ordered a pair of the Bikila's for only $48 shipped!  I'm excited to try them but I'm not going to really run in them until after the Half in Sept. I hear you have to start out slowly.



I had them, they did not work for me at all. My DH LOVES his. He is a marathon runner and likes to do short runs (under 13 miles) in his. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Ok, so I haven't started yet...I downloaded the training calendar and I am starting to gear up. I am still active (walking, zumba, light weights) but I just can't get my running going. Hopefully I will get some get up and go soon.
Painting our bedroom today, wish me luck!


----------



## RedRosePrincess

BabieDuckie said:


> Quick question: I didn't pre-purchase the pin when I registered, but I think I've changed my mind and I want one now. Will I be able to purchase one at the expo?



If you go to the Run Disney site for the 1/2 and look under Commemorative Items you will see a listing of all the items: pins, necklace, mickey ears. They will link you to Active to purchase.


----------



## BabieDuckie

RedRosePrincess said:


> If you go to the Run Disney site for the 1/2 and look under Commemorative Items you will see a listing of all the items: pins, necklace, mickey ears. They will link you to Active to purchase.



Thanks, Jessica! I appreciate it! I'll try it out today.


----------



## indygirl99

So after my rough day on monday I took it easy and didn't do anything yesterday as I was still tired. Today I felt much better and was able to do my run/walk. 

I was able to run 1:30 walk 1:30 for the entire 30 min.   AND I was able to keep it to a 17 min mile average. Of course I was finished by the end of the 30 min but I know it will get better and I will be able to run longer. I better since I signed up for the Tinkerbell 1/2 in January 


I talked to a guy at our local running store and they do weekly "fun" runs once a week for free. Anything from 5K to 10K and all paces welcome even walkers. Right now they are everyother week until after the Hood to Coast at the end of august but DH said he would go with me if he could walk. 

I also signed up for our local Susan Komen run for after our vacation to DLR in september and will do the 8K.

I think these 2 things will keep me on track to keep running and increasing my endurance.

I also want to thank everyone for their "undies" tips. We are going to the coast for a long weekend next weekend and I will be hitting up the outlet mall for the Under Armour and the Nike stores to get the "appropriate" gear.

DH said "whatever you need". Humm I wonder if I can convince him the Coach store will have "what I need".


----------



## kim3339

indygirl99 said:


> DH said "whatever you need". Humm I wonder if I can convince him the Coach store will have "what I need".



Or, if it's like this year, the Tink 1/2 dooney and bourke...


----------



## AliceNWonderland

indygirl99 said:
			
		

> So after my rough day on monday I took it easy and didn't do anything yesterday as I was still tired. Today I felt much better and was able to do my run/walk.
> 
> I was able to run 1:30 walk 1:30 for the entire 30 min.   AND I was able to keep it to a 17 min mile average. Of course I was finished by the end of the 30 min but I know it will get better and I will be able to run longer. I better since I signed up for the Tinkerbell 1/2 in January
> 
> I talked to a guy at our local running store and they do weekly "fun" runs once a week for free. Anything from 5K to 10K and all paces welcome even walkers. Right now they are everyother week until after the Hood to Coast at the end of august but DH said he would go with me if he could walk.
> 
> I also signed up for our local Susan Komen run for after our vacation to DLR in september and will do the 8K.
> 
> I think these 2 things will keep me on track to keep running and increasing my endurance.
> 
> I also want to thank everyone for their "undies" tips. We are going to the coast for a long weekend next weekend and I will be hitting up the outlet mall for the Under Armour and the Nike stores to get the "appropriate" gear.
> 
> DH said "whatever you need". Humm I wonder if I can convince him the Coach store will have "what I need".



Awesome! Good for you.


----------



## longhorns2

My leg hurts again... wwwwwaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh

Too much too soon, I guess.  Or trying to go too fast too soon.  So backing off.  In my defense, I wasn't breaking any speed or distance records!  But apparently with the former leg issue, I need to baby step myself back into running.

So back to a mile at a time.  Blah


----------



## kirstie101

indygirl99 said:


> So after my rough day on monday I took it easy and didn't do anything yesterday as I was still tired. Today I felt much better and was able to do my run/walk.
> 
> I was able to run 1:30 walk 1:30 for the entire 30 min.   AND I was able to keep it to a 17 min mile average. Of course I was finished by the end of the 30 min but I know it will get better and I will be able to run longer. I better since I signed up for the Tinkerbell 1/2 in January
> 
> 
> I talked to a guy at our local running store and they do weekly "fun" runs once a week for free. Anything from 5K to 10K and all paces welcome even walkers. Right now they are everyother week until after the Hood to Coast at the end of august but DH said he would go with me if he could walk.
> 
> I also signed up for our local Susan Komen run for after our vacation to DLR in september and will do the 8K.
> 
> I think these 2 things will keep me on track to keep running and increasing my endurance.
> 
> I also want to thank everyone for their "undies" tips. We are going to the coast for a long weekend next weekend and I will be hitting up the outlet mall for the Under Armour and the Nike stores to get the "appropriate" gear.
> 
> DH said "whatever you need". Humm I wonder if I can convince him the Coach store will have "what I need".





Awesome job! You are doing great! I agree that registering for other smaller races will help keep you on track. Well its helped keep me on track anyway. And besides that, they're fun! 

I had a great night last night! My friend joined me for my run and it was my first time running with anyone. Talking to her kept me nice and distracted! And she had that Nike chip thingy thats synced to her ipod nano and I guess the route that I thought was 2.5 miles is actually 2.7 and we ran it faster than I ever had before! It was the first time I averaged under an 11 minute mile!!! (10:45 to be exact) I was thrilled when I saw that!   And its cooled off here in the sacramento valley a bit from last week so I'm sure the cooler temperatures had something to do with that too.


----------



## jessicaerv

kim3339 said:


> Or, if it's like this year, the Tink 1/2 dooney and bourke...



What's this you say?  A Tink 1/2 D&B?  Where might one find such a wondrous item?  That would DEFINITELY be a necessary running accessory!  

IndyGirl - WAY TO GO!  I did my workout this morning, too.  2.5 minute jog, 2.5 minute walk intervals, 5 times.  The first jog felt really rough and jarring, the second a little less so, and the third through fifth felt really good.  My body still feels too big to jog, and I feel every pound when my feet strike the treadmill, but at least I found a rhythm that controlled my breathing and heart rate.  Logged 2.1 miles in 35 minutes, so not bad.  Freaking out a little about my scheduled 3 mile workout for Saturday morning though.  I have a route planned and hope that I can jog at least 1/3 of it.  My goal is to complete the 3 miles in under an hour.  (Ugh, and I expect to do more than 4 times that distance in only 3 times the time???? )

Happy Thursday, ladies!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

jessicaerv said:


> What's this you say?  A Tink 1/2 D&B?  Where might one find such a wondrous item?  That would DEFINITELY be a necessary running accessory!
> 
> Happy Thursday, ladies!








They only made a limited amount and they sold out in less than 2 hours at the Expo.

I wanted one so bad but missed out.

You can find them on eBay from time to time but the price is always too much for me.


----------



## jessicaerv

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> They only made a limited amount and they sold out in less than 2 hours at the Expo.
> 
> I wanted one so bad but missed out.
> 
> You can find them on eBay from time to time but the price is always too much for me.



Sha-zam!  Methinks I know what my commemorative item will be!!  

I'm not a pin collector, and I don't wear jewelry.  The most I was hoping for was maybe a car bumper magnet that had Tink flying and touching her wand  on a 13.1 (still want this, if it exists).  But daaaaaamn, I like those purses!  Does anyone recall how much they were?

Sold out in 2 hours, you say?  That makes it even more important that I get to the Expo as soon as my plane touches down on Friday morning!!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

jessicaerv said:
			
		

> Sha-zam!  Methinks I know what my commemorative item will be!!
> 
> I'm not a pin collector, and I don't wear jewelry.  The most I was hoping for was maybe a car bumper magnet that had Tink flying and touching her wand  on a 13.1 (still want this, if it exists).  But daaaaaamn, I like those purses!  Does anyone recall how much they were?
> 
> Sold out in 2 hours, you say?  That makes it even more important that I get to the Expo as soon as my plane touches down on Friday morning!!!!



I haven't heard anything about these purses being sold this time. If they do the pattern will probably be different. 

Tinkerbell 1/2 Marathon
Wristlet - $49
Letter Carrier - $168
Medium Cindy Tote - $198


----------



## Kathymford

Ok, I've got to chime in here. I've been following along on everyone's journey just to get general workout motivation (every little bit helps right?). So thanks for that everyone! You guys are amazing!

I will also admit, I am a bit of a D&B...err...fan/collector/crazy person, including the Disney ones. That Tink D&B is freaking awesome. And I'm not even a HUGE Tink fan, but omgoodness....


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Double post.


----------



## rosermama

They had purses at the Princess 1/2 marathon also from D&B.  Different pattern on it for that race.

I to want a bumper magnet that says 13.1 on it hope they have some

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## Leskash75

I would love the magnet a wristlet would be good


----------



## Shananana

I ran for 45 minutes straight! Phew. Distance? 3 miles!!!

Well, at least I won't get picked up by the sweepers.

I figure I'll work on endurance first, speed second.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Shananana said:


> I ran for 45 minutes straight! Phew. Distance? 3 miles!!!
> 
> Well, at least I won't get picked up by the sweepers.
> 
> I figure I'll work on endurance first, speed second.




Nice job!


----------



## Leskash75

Shananana said:
			
		

> I ran for 45 minutes straight! Phew. Distance? 3 miles!!!
> 
> Well, at least I won't get picked up by the sweepers.
> 
> I figure I'll work on endurance first, speed second.




As I like to say, we are still lapping everyone on couch. Awesome job


----------



## jessicaerv

Shananana said:


> I ran for 45 minutes straight! Phew. Distance? 3 miles!!!
> 
> Well, at least I won't get picked up by the sweepers.
> 
> I figure I'll work on endurance first, speed second.



Wow, that is fantastic!

I just did my 3 miles workout.  I know everyone here said it but OMG!  Running on the streets is waaaaay more difficult than the treadmill!!  I ditched my intervals about half way in and just brisk walked it.  Total time:  1 hour 6 minutes.  Not horrible, but certainly not going to keep me from the sweepers in January.  

Ah well, that's why I started training in July!!


----------



## longhorns2

Wtg ladies!  It will also get easier as the temps go down!


----------



## indygirl99

Went out for my first outside  run/walk today, I have been running at the gym. It was nice and cool when I started out and was ALOT different than the treadmill. I actually think it was easier. 

I thought my watch stopped because I thought I had been out for a long time. So I headed home. Ended up walking the last quarter mile because someones dog got loose and I wasn't comfortable running until he was back where he belonged.  Not comfortable around dogs I don't know.

Well when I got home I found out my watch DID NOT stop  and I really did run/walk 2.3 miles in 35 min.  So I am actually faster on my own than I am on the treadmill Who knew.  Now to work on spending longer time running now that I know I can do this outside.

When DH was done with his blood donation (he donates double reds every 4 months) we went out to eat and I found a really cool womens athletic apparel shop.  I was able to get a running bra from moving comfort that fits really well. They also have a really cool group for women losing weight to be able to "trade in" one pair of pants, shirt and bra as you go down in size and get a 40% discount on the new ones.,  for each size you go down. And the trade in doesn't have to be something you bought in their store.

Now I will be able to get what I need in the correct size as I am decreasing in weight and size and not have to worry about sores for poor fit.  Or spending to much money. DH spent some time scoping out new stuff for me to get. 

I am enjoying reading about everyone else and how they are getting better stronger  in running and distance. Keep it up girls.


----------



## specialks

Good job everyone on your running!  I'm always so excited to hear about people getting into running for fitness.  Event running is really addictive! 

I ran in our local 5k today.  31.40.  We had some brutal hills so I missed my 30 min goal, but still pretty good.  I've got to say that I am a true believer now of KT Tape!  Best stuff ever.  I taped up my right knee that I've been having runner's knee pain in and didn't bother me a bit (even with all the hills we had!).  I only wished I had taped up both knees.

I actually am one of those weird people that runs faster on the streets than on my treadmill.  I think it's because I've got semilong legs and a long stride that I don't extend on the treadmill.  Technically I probably shouldn't run with a long stride, but it's what feels good when I'm on the streets.  I do run at a 1% incline when on my treadmill, because that's what I've read helps prepare you for street running.

Again, way to go everyone!  Keep up the good work.  It does a body good.


----------



## BabieDuckie

So, I'm spending my Saturday evening on the couch (I ran this morning so it's okay!), with the TV on in the background and I decided to Google some pictures from last year's race. I came across over 10 blogs from people who did the race last year, and the race reports varied so much, but the one thing that stayed consistent was that everybody had a lot of fun. 

I noticed some bloggers talking about doing intervals during the race last year. Quick question: how common is it to run/walk/run an entire half marathon? I suppose it doesn't matter, as long as you're keeping the minimum pace (16 min/mile), right?

Also, I noticed a lot of people said that the lines to take pictures with the characters were REALLY long, and while most people decided to pass for that reason, obviously others decided to wait in those long lines. So, if people are waiting in long lines to take pictures with characters, doesn't that make your time... worse, and perhaps risk not finishing in 3:30? Or maybe the really fast runners are the ones waiting in the lines because they know they can make up for it with speed? 

I guess my nerves are just getting to me. I've read a lot of people on here are already running miles within their first few weeks of training, and I'm still stuck on 1.2 miles in 18 minutes, which will probably decrease next week because the training gets harder. I just don't want to lose my motivation. I want to do well, I want to finish. Anybody else having semi-doubtful thoughts?


----------



## specialks

BabieDuckie said:


> So, I'm spending my Saturday evening on the couch (I ran this morning so it's okay!), with the TV on in the background and I decided to Google some pictures from last year's race. I came across over 10 blogs from people who did the race last year, and the race reports varied so much, but the one thing that stayed consistent was that everybody had a lot of fun.
> 
> I noticed some bloggers talking about doing intervals during the race last year. Quick question: how common is it to run/walk/run an entire half marathon? I suppose it doesn't matter, as long as you're keeping the minimum pace (16 min/mile), right?
> 
> Also, I noticed a lot of people said that the lines to take pictures with the characters were REALLY long, and while most people decided to pass for that reason, obviously others decided to wait in those long lines. So, if people are waiting in long lines to take pictures with characters, doesn't that make your time... worse, and perhaps risk not finishing in 3:30? Or maybe the really fast runners are the ones waiting in the lines because they know they can make up for it with speed?
> 
> I guess my nerves are just getting to me. I've read a lot of people on here are already running miles within their first few weeks of training, and I'm still stuck on 1.2 miles in 18 minutes, which will probably decrease next week because the training gets harder. I just don't want to lose my motivation. I want to do well, I want to finish. Anybody else having semi-doubtful thoughts?



I ran my entire Tink 1/2 last year with intervals.  I ran 5 and 1s.  I prefer running intervals as it works with my mind.  I know I have a walking break coming so I work through my running times not thinking, I think I'll walk now.  I know I have to run until it's time to walk.  Kind of odd, but just what works for me.  I think some people (other runners) feel that interval runners aren't real runners, but pfft, I'm a runner! 

I was in Corral E (last one) since it was my first distance race and the photo lines were VERY long.  I never would have risked waiting.  I think there were about 7+ characters.  There's no way those people spent less that 3-5 minutes in line so multiply that by x# of characters and that's your add on time.  I think the people in the earlier corrals might have had less waits, but not sure if that's actually true as they might just have been more inclined to wait knowing they had extra time.  I've seen a lot of people comment that they don't do Disney races for times, but for fun.


----------



## longhorns2

Very common to do intervals, especially at Disney races due to galloways method. 

I did 1:1 intervals at the princess and finished in 3:24. I did stop for a couple pictures and potty breaks, and took extended walk breaks miles 7-9. Pretty much walked all of those 2 miles

It works well for me mentally also.  More than physical, I needed to know I could do anything fur a minute, then get a rest of sorts.  Hoping to do longer run intervals this year if possible.


----------



## RedRosePrincess

BabieDuckie said:


> So, I'm spending my Saturday evening on the couch (I ran this morning so it's okay!), with the TV on in the background and I decided to Google some pictures from last year's race. I came across over 10 blogs from people who did the race last year, and the race reports varied so much, but the one thing that stayed consistent was that everybody had a lot of fun.
> 
> I noticed some bloggers talking about doing intervals during the race last year. Quick question: how common is it to run/walk/run an entire half marathon? I suppose it doesn't matter, as long as you're keeping the minimum pace (16 min/mile), right?
> 
> Also, I noticed a lot of people said that the lines to take pictures with the characters were REALLY long, and while most people decided to pass for that reason, obviously others decided to wait in those long lines. So, if people are waiting in long lines to take pictures with characters, doesn't that make your time... worse, and perhaps risk not finishing in 3:30? Or maybe the really fast runners are the ones waiting in the lines because they know they can make up for it with speed?
> 
> I guess my nerves are just getting to me. I've read a lot of people on here are already running miles within their first few weeks of training, and I'm still stuck on 1.2 miles in 18 minutes, which will probably decrease next week because the training gets harder. I just don't want to lose my motivation. I want to do well, I want to finish. Anybody else having semi-doubtful thoughts?



From what I experienced, there were a handful of ladies who did get swept that seemed to stop at all of the character lines. They were in the last corral so I think that stopping for pictures plus being in the back of the last corral didn't give them enough time to make it past the sweep point. These ladies seemed more than able to finish the race, I think they just got caught up in the excitement of the photo ops. 

I think it is also a personal preference if you want to stop for photos. I find that it is thrilling enough to be able to be backstage and in the park when it isn't open so the character photos aren't necessarily a must do thing for me and also since I need every single second I possibly have, stopping isn't worth it for me.


----------



## BabieDuckie

Thanks to everyone for their input! I feel better knowing that I won't be the only one doing intervals for the race. Now, I just need to find a ratio that will work for me. I still plan on pushing myself to finish the C25k program, which will have me running for 20 minutes straight, with no walk breaks by Friday. 

To back pedal a little bit, I went to mapmyruns.com and did just that, mapped my run. Apparently my round trip route is just under 2 miles, at 1.93 miles, whereas my pedometer said 1.2 miles. I'm out for about 28 minutes, and that includes my 5-minute warm up and 5-minute cool down, so I guess I'm not doing as bad as I thought.

My goal for Tink has always been to have fun... well, to finish, but to also have fun. I'm not very concerned about my time, but just want to make sure that I'm staying within the safe zone of not getting swept. 

As a side note, I also saw pictures of Tink merchandise from last year and have decided that I definitely need to start setting aside a separate fund for the expo! Sparkle skirts and sweaty bands are at the top of my list... but I think I might be ordering these ahead of time to see how comfortable I am in both before deciding to wear them on race day.  Since this is my first race ever, I have a feeling I'll want everything that says Tinker Bell Half on it.


----------



## kim3339

indygirl99 said:


> I was able to get a running bra from moving comfort that fits really well. They also have a really cool group for women losing weight to be able to "trade in" one pair of pants, shirt and bra as you go down in size and get a 40% discount on the new ones.,  for each size you go down. And the trade in doesn't have to be something you bought in their store.



That is such a cool idea! Is it a local store or nationwide one?



specialks said:


> I've got to say that I am a true believer now of KT Tape!  Best stuff ever.  I taped up my right knee that I've been having runner's knee pain in and didn't bother me a bit (even with all the hills we had!).  I only wished I had taped up both knees.



I love that tape too! Do you use the regular kind or the pro kind? I found the pro kind at a race in Dec and only use that kind now. It's stronger and doesn't peel at the ends as much, and I found it works a little better to. 



BabieDuckie said:


> Also, I noticed a lot of people said that the lines to take pictures with the characters were REALLY long, and while most people decided to pass for that reason, obviously others decided to wait in those long lines. So, if people are waiting in long lines to take pictures with characters, doesn't that make your time... worse, and perhaps risk not finishing in 3:30? Or maybe the really fast runners are the ones waiting in the lines because they know they can make up for it with speed?



Some of the lines were long last year, some weren't. I remember Tangled was _craaaazy_ long. But in the parks she's long so that might have had something to do w/ it. An idea to throw out there if you're worried about time/sweepers and want to take pics, is maybe the 5k on Saturday? I'm not really a big pic person, but every couple of years I do, and I'll use the 5k to do it. They have most of the same characters out and there's less people, so shorter lines. I'm doing that next month b/c we finish in Cars Land and it'll be a good way to see the land w/o a ton of people. You can walk the 5k, a lot of people do that, just enjoy the characters and take in the race w/o the pressure. And the big bonus is that if you're using a camera and not a phone, it's 1 less thing you have to carry for the 1/2. 



RedRosePrincess said:


> I find that it is thrilling enough to be able to be backstage and in the park when it isn't open so the character photos aren't necessarily a must do thing for me and also since I need every single second I possibly have, stopping isn't worth it for me.



Me too! I love the backstage part almost better than the rest of the race, b/c how many people can say they've been back there besides CMs and runners.


----------



## Leskash75

Did 9.5 miles today and I'm exhausted lol. Then went to food truck festival lol. I do intervals too. Right now 30/45 Galloway but planning on 1/1 in September. 

The 5k to get pictures sounds like a great idea I might do that. I really wanted pictures but could not figure out how that would work.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I run 10/1 intervals when I run a full distance.  I think that is probably what I will do for this half as well.  Its very, very common for distance runners to use the 10/1 thing.  My first half I busted out laughing because at exactly 10 mins into the race the whole course slowed to a walk at exactly the same time.  We were all still close enough together that you could watch it happen.  

So ya, don't worry - lots and lots and lots of people will be running intervals of some sort.


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> That is such a cool idea! Is it a local store or nationwide one?



It is a local store. They just opened their second store in the Portland area called Aries Apparel. 

Their tag line is ( we don't have anything against boys, we just don't want to wear their clothes ).  

I love this store. As a bigger, shall we say fluffy girl, it is sometimes painful going into regular stores trying to get appropriate exercise/running clothes. Courtney was really great helping me get the right fit and explaining their "winners circle" trade in program.

I took my running bra out for a spin today and quicly realized the difference between 56 degrees and 76 degrees. My walk/run was more of a walk/slow jog. But I still completed 2.33 miles in 35 min so slightly more distance than yesterday in the same time.  The only thing I can figure is that my walk today was faster than yesterday even though it felt like I was just sloging through. Maybe the girls not bouncing from my knees to my forehead helped me be faster. 

I am glad it will not be 76 degrees when we run the Tink.


So where do I go  read or get information on taping knees and other parts?


----------



## kim3339

The moving comfort bra is great! Ever since I found it, I haven't used another. They definitely hold you in well which is huge if your girls are ...

As for the KT tape, they have videos on you tube that show you all the different ways you can use it and how to place the tape. But they also have instructions in the box which helps out a lot. I have slink for shin splints at the office bookmarked, I can forward that to you tomorrow if you'd like.


----------



## specialks

indygirl99 said:


> So where do I go  read or get information on taping knees and other parts?



http://www.kttape.com/

Click on Instructions for the videos. 

We bought the regular because my DH didn't want to spend the extra for the Pro until we saw if it worked or not.  I had no problem with my application for full knee support lasting all day, but I could tell it was wearing a little on the edges after my shower.  I still wore it when we went back to our local carnival after the run.  But by night time I was ready to take it off.  It was still fully adhered.


----------



## hpfan100

Hi everyone,

I know I'm a little late to the thread but I am going to be at the Tink weekend and wanted to say hi!!!  

I'm planning to run the half and this will be my first half and runDisney event. I'm an on again off again run/jog/walker and think this event will motivate me to be more on and work on getting back into shape.

I'm now just working on doing daily runs or exercise for the next two weeks then it's on to C25K and then after that..???


----------



## Leskash75

hpfan100 said:
			
		

> I'm now just working on doing daily runs or exercise for the next two weeks then it's on to C25K and then after that..???



Awesome job. Each step counts.


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> The moving comfort bra is great! Ever since I found it, I haven't used another. They definitely hold you in well which is huge if your girls are ...
> 
> As for the KT tape, they have videos on you tube that show you all the different ways you can use it and how to place the tape. But they also have instructions in the box which helps out a lot. I have slink for shin splints at the office bookmarked, I can forward that to you tomorrow if you'd like.



Kim I would love it if you could forward the info you have.

Specialks Thanks for the link to the KT site. I manytimes forget what is available on the internet. Went to the site and will for sure get some tape and play around to see if I can get some added support in some areas.

Working 3 days straight 12 hr shifts so no chance to run again until thursday. I am going to try some stair climbs at work if I can get away and will work on some squats and lunges to strengthen my leg muscles some.

Is it weekend yet?


----------



## kim3339

Here you go:
Link

This one is the you tube for shin splints, but if you look to the right, it'll have a bunch of different videos for different uses.


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> Here you go:
> Link
> 
> This one is the you tube for shin splints, but if you look to the right, it'll have a bunch of different videos for different uses.



Thanks alot. You ladies are great. I am learning so much and will be able to run my 1st half so much better because of your info. 

I signed up for a running form class in 2 weeks at our local running store so I will get expert assessment of my style and be able to make improvements before I make habits of form.


----------



## MinnieDiva

Oh-so-super cute running outfit arrived in the mail today!  And guess what color the top is? Tinker Bell green!


----------



## Shananana

MinnieDiva said:


> Oh-so-super cute running outfit arrived in the mail today!  And guess what color the top is? Tinker Bell green!



Pictures?


----------



## kim3339

Good afternoon ladies! I just got an email from Raw Threads a company that makes t-shirts. They usually have a booth at the expos too. They have new running shirts that are not only glow in the dark, but disney themed as well. They are so cute!! And as luck would have it, 1 is Captain Hook. It would be perfect for the race, I'm really tempted to get one. I'm going to look at the DL Expo, but here's the site if you want to check it out:
link

I should also point out they also have a really cute Tink one that was popular last year. It had a saying on the front and a wing design on the back.


----------



## Shananana

So, I see the expo starts on Friday. Is it worth it to take the day off and get on up there?
I'd love the tinkerbell bags... but Hubby doesn't want to go up until Saturday.

Thoughts?


----------



## indygirl99

I got cancelled today at work because of lower needs, YEAH as I was really ready for the weekend so I now have 4 days off. And I got my schedule switched so I have my birthday off too. 

So outside to run this afternoon did I go and got my DH to ride the bike along with me. He told our doctor I was dragging him alone in my quest for fitness and the doc said good for me. 

I don't know how any of you run in the hot weather. It was 72 degress and I thought I was in a swamp. I ran for 46 mins and according to my fitbit I ran 2.91 miles with a pace of 15:48. Mapmyrun had my run at 3.08 miles but either way I ran/walked 3 miles in less than the 16 min pace.

Now to work on my endurance. I will slowly increase my distance each week. I mapped out routes in my area where I can just go down farther to the next intersection to add about half a mile each time and still be able to cut if I need to because I get to tired. I have 3, 4, and 5 mile loops that I can add on to each other and still be able to stop at my house if I need to make a pit stop.

I'm doing this yippee.


----------



## MinnieDiva

Shananana said:
			
		

> Pictures?



Look here:

http://www.titlenine.com/product/ti...s-sale/110952.do?sortby=ourPicks#.UBnx7Wt5mSM

I bought the shirt and shorts. They are awesome!  Would you believe they made me run faster? Rotfl!


----------



## Shananana

MinnieDiva said:


> Look here:
> 
> http://www.titlenine.com/product/ti...s-sale/110952.do?sortby=ourPicks#.UBnx7Wt5mSM
> 
> I bought the shirt and shorts. They are awesome!  Would you believe they made me run faster? Rotfl!



ooooh! I have a title nine by my work. My girlfriend just told me about it last week!


----------



## kim3339

Shananana said:


> So, I see the expo starts on Friday. Is it worth it to take the day off and get on up there?
> I'd love the tinkerbell bags... but Hubby doesn't want to go up until Saturday.
> 
> Thoughts?



Are you talking about the Dooney and Bourke bags? If you are, then a big fat yes. And not only go Friday, but get there as soon as the expo opens. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the bags sold out in the morning, maybe w/in 3 hours. When the expo opened, they had people who wanted the bags go in a separate line just for them.


----------



## MinnieDiva

Shananana said:
			
		

> ooooh! I have a title nine by my work. My girlfriend just told me about it last week!



LOVE LOVE LOVE Title 9!  Be careful. Your wallet will hate you.


----------



## Shananana

MinnieDiva said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE Title 9!  Be careful. Your wallet will hate you.



Hahaha. I'll have to get a special "running for looks" fund!


----------



## kirstie101

Hi everyone! We've been camping so I haven't run since Saturday. I'm getting ready to head out now for 2 miles then I'll do my long run on sunday. My September 10k is fast approaching and I'm starting to worry I won't be ready!
Love reading everyone's progress. Sounds like you're all doing great!


----------



## MinnieDiva

Went out this afternoon in near-80 degree weather (woot!), and got to do some galloway method whether I'd wanted to or not. I was forced to walk once my heart rate got above 185!  It felt good, tho!


----------



## Leskash75

Tomorrow I'm doing obstacle run called dirty dash. Exercise good but I have to focus on nutrition lol


----------



## jessicaerv

I did my "long" run this morning.  3.5 miles and I finished in 55 minutes using intervals.  That's an average pace of just under 16 min/mile!!!  I'm so proud of myself.  Now I just need to focus on stamina and increasing speed.  Right now I think about a half in January and say to myself "no problem!"  3 weeks ago I was thinking "no way jose!"

What a difference a few days makes!

Have a wonderful weekend, ladies!!!!


----------



## Brancaneve

jessicaerv said:
			
		

> I did my "long" run this morning.  3.5 miles and I finished in 55 minutes using intervals.  That's an average pace of just under 16 min/mile!!!  I'm so proud of myself.  Now I just need to focus on stamina and increasing speed.  Right now I think about a half in January and say to myself "no problem!"  3 weeks ago I was thinking "no way jose!"
> 
> What a difference a few days makes!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend, ladies!!!!



Great job!! That is what I find exciting about running. There are so many little goals that are set and met along the way that I am often surprised and pleased with myself. Keep up the great job!!


----------



## Casey's Mommie

I just signed up for the 5k! I started the c5k program about a month ago and thought, what better 5k than a Disneyland 5k!!! My friend is coming along and we're staying at the Del Sol Inn. We'll arive Friday afternoon and be leaving Monday morning. So a quick girl's trip to Disneyland. 

Maybe I'll do a 1/2 marathon someday, but I'm super excited about the 5k


----------



## kirstie101

Did my long run this morning, used intervals, 5 miles which is my longest so far! Wore my SPI belt for the first time. Had  my iPhone in there and actually didn't notice I was wearing it until the run was almost over!  I'm so glad the weather cooled down a bit though I think it's supposed to heat up again this week.


----------



## longhorns2

Cassie's mommy, I'm trying to get my sister to do the 5k this year. It would be do fun for her!

I love my spibelt too!  It holds a ton of stuff.


----------



## Shananana

When I train, I usually take one or both of my girls on my run with me. Well, putting the 7-year-old in the double jogging stroller was NOT a good idea. So, I went to the local REI this weekend, and found a used BOB for $120. (It's a single... only for the 3-year-old!) I also got a new pair of shoes ($200!!!!)... broke them in this weekend. We'll see how they do.
I didn't do any long runs this week... I was cross-training! Over 10 miles on the bike WHILE pulling the toddler in her trailer. Ugh... THAT'S a workout. My hubby was on the ride with me and he kept asking if we needed to switch. Hahaha.


----------



## kim3339

Just in case anyone needed more motivation to train, run disney fb page revealed the sirt design for next year:


----------



## kirstie101

Love it!!!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Can't wait to get my shirt!  

Keep running ladies! Here comes the cheering squad!


----------



## jessicaerv

Did my first workout of Week 4 of the 5K101 plan this morning.  Intervals are 4 min jog/1 min walk (x 5).  I was worried that I wouldn't make it through the jog sections, but I not only got through each one of them, I actually increased my jog pace!

Onwards!!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

jessicaerv said:


> Did my first workout of Week 4 of the 5K101 plan this morning.  Intervals are 4 min jog/1 min walk (x 5).  I was worried that I wouldn't make it through the jog sections, but I not only got through each one of them, I actually increased my jog pace!
> 
> Onwards!!!




Nicely done Jessica!  Proud of you girlie!


----------



## Shananana

jessicaerv said:


> Did my first workout of Week 4 of the 5K101 plan this morning.  Intervals are 4 min jog/1 min walk (x 5).  I was worried that I wouldn't make it through the jog sections, but I not only got through each one of them, I actually increased my jog pace!
> 
> Onwards!!!




Awesome!

On a different note... We got the Paradise Pier!!! We (family and I) are going to be there Saturday and Sunday night. I'm planning on driving up to the Expo on Friday and then driving back.

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## indygirl99

Our local running store had a fun run this evening as a promo for the Hood to Coast race. Nike was one of the sponsors and was offering trial runs with their shoes so I tried out a pair. Not the best choice and ended up walking more than I would have liked. 

Well at least I found out that shoe was not the one for me. Also they had two courses mapped out a 4 mile and a 7 mile. Well turned out the 4 mile was really 4.8 miles.

So my 74 mins ended up being a 15:24 pace.  Yeah me. That is the best I have done and the farthest I have run/walked.


----------



## jessicaerv

indygirl99 said:


> Our local running store had a fun run this evening as a promo for the Hood to Coast race. Nike was one of the sponsors and was offering trial runs with their shoes so I tried out a pair. Not the best choice and ended up walking more than I would have liked.
> 
> Well at least I found out that shoe was not the one for me. Also they had two courses mapped out a 4 mile and a 7 mile. Well turned out the 4 mile was really 4.8 miles.
> 
> So my 74 mins ended up being a 15:24 pace.  Yeah me. That is the best I have done and the farthest I have run/walked.



Way to go, Indygirl!  You continue to inspire.

Tomorrow I'm scheduled to run the Magic Mile.


----------



## jessicaerv

jessicaerv said:


> Tomorrow I'm scheduled to run the Magic Mile.



Magic Mile in the books.  Ran a 14:17 pace.  Not too shabby for this old gal.


----------



## indygirl99

jessicaerv said:


> Magic Mile in the books.  Ran a 14:17 pace.  Not too shabby for this old gal.



 Way to go. 

I'm right behind you. Will run my magic mile monday morning. Pray for cool weather.


----------



## longhorns2

Okay, yall are making me think I should do a magic mile too.  I haven't run them before, so maybe tomorrow on my run that will be what I do first thing. 

Any tips?

I also booked Paradise Pier.  I was at Stovalls, but after visiting DL this week I decided I would rather be at PP. My roomie was up for a bit more $$$ so we made the call.  I booked with Get Travel (cheapest option) and if there is an AP discount coming out, I'll switch to that. 

My sister stayed at Stovalls when we were at DL- and the rooms were really nice.  And for location on race day, I think it's a great option as well.  But for walking to and from the parks, I was put off a bit.  I don't know that PP is all that much closer in reality, but it felt closer to me.  Plus after staying at GCH CL, I am not sure I can go back to "slumming" off site... lol.  (I kid- Stovalls or anything offsite isn't a slum!)


----------



## kirstie101

Hi everyone!
Well I haven't run in an entire week now! I took a fall last week and unfortunately landed on my knee. It was sore for a few days and seems ready to go now. I'd like to run tonight but its supposed to be 107 today so I doubt it will even be cool enough at 8:00 to run. Tomorrow should be a few degrees cooler though so at least then for sure!


----------



## indygirl99

I went out to run my first "magic mile" this morning to get an idea of where I am at right now. The verdit is that I made it in 14:14   that was run/walk/run intervals. I still can't run a mile straight yet.

So not yet fast enough to keep from being swept but still faster than my very first 5K. But at least I now have a point from which to improve. And I do have 5 months to work on that improvement. 

I think the rest of my runs this week I will head North from my house instead of south. If I go north I am at the top of a small (very small), hill that will add just a little bit more exertion effort. I think the total elevation change is 65 ft. Unfortunately it is down first then up but maybe up at the end is what I need.


----------



## jessicaerv

indygirl99 said:


> I went out to run my first "magic mile" this morning to get an idea of where I am at right now. The verdit is that I made it in 14:14   that was run/walk/run intervals. I still can't run a mile straight yet.
> 
> So not yet fast enough to keep from being swept but still faster than my very first 5K. But at least I now have a point from which to improve. And I do have 5 months to work on that improvement.
> 
> I think the rest of my runs this week I will head North from my house instead of south. If I go north I am at the top of a small (very small), hill that will add just a little bit more exertion effort. I think the total elevation change is 65 ft. Unfortunately it is down first then up but maybe up at the end is what I need.



Hey Indygirl -- don't look now, but WE'RE DOING IT!!!!


----------



## longhorns2

Way to go ladies!  You are DOING IT!!!!!!  YEEEHHHAAWWWWWW!!!! 

I did a mile yesterday- not a magic mile, but using it as a starting point.  I'll start doing the real MMs with the official training plan--- which is starting SOON!  Eek!!!  My mile yesterday was an intervals training of 15 seconds sprint and 45 seconds walk.  I was surprised how fast I finished doing this- 12:40.  Honestly, that sprinting for even 15 seconds was tough!!!  But I am using this number as a base point to see where I stand.

According to Galloways calculator- http://jeffgalloway.com/resources/gallracepredict.html --  this would have me finishing in 3:19, which is one minute faster than my PR time from last year.  Nice to see I am on the right track!  My goal is to finish under 3 hours--- there, I said it. It's out there man, I gotta do it, right?  It would be a big time improvement, but that's what I am shooting for.


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Magic Mile in the books.  Ran a 14:17 pace.  Not too shabby for this old gal.





indygirl99 said:


> I went out to run my first "magic mile" this morning to get an idea of where I am at right now. The verdit is that I made it in 14:14   that was run/walk/run intervals. I still can't run a mile straight yet.



Congrats ladies!!! That's awesome. 




kirstie101 said:


> Well I haven't run in an entire week now! I took a fall last week and unfortunately landed on my knee. It was sore for a few days and seems ready to go now. I'd like to run tonight but its supposed to be 107 today so I doubt it will even be cool enough at 8:00 to run. Tomorrow should be a few degrees cooler though so at least then for sure!



Sorry about your knee!  I'm right w/ you. I have a small tear in my MCL and was told to shut it down for 2-3 weeks and right before the DL 1/2.  Hope it gets better soon for you!



longhorns2 said:


> According to Galloways calculator- http://jeffgalloway.com/resources/gallracepredict.html --  this would have me finishing in 3:19, which is one minute faster than my PR time from last year.  Nice to see I am on the right track!  My goal is to finish under 3 hours--- there, I said it. It's out there man, I gotta do it, right?  It would be a big time improvement, but that's what I am shooting for.



I answered your ? on the WISH side about the pacers, but your post here reminded me. If there are no pace groups at Tink and you want to finish in 3 and think you need a pacer to keep on track, I have an ironman watch that I use where you can set your goal time and keep on track that way. You hit 1 of the buttons every mile and it'll let you know if you're going too fast or too slow. I really like it and it's easy to use. I forget the model right now, but I can check at home if you want. It was $89 and small like a normal watch, not like 1 of the bulkier IM watches.


----------



## disneyaway

Ooh- another Tink thread- yay!  I signed up for Tink and for Princess and am hoping to get my coast to coast this year  

I am flying to Ca on a solo trip- in Fri and out Sun, with plans to do the 5k and the half.  I am trying to figure out what to do with the rest of my Saturday. I was originally going to do the buffet advertised on the rundisney website. And then I realized the buffet is as much as a park ticket, so now I am torn. Hitting the parks sounds like fun, but I am worried about overdoing it before the half.

So I am hoping to get ideas from everyone else for their plans for Saturday. 

Sounds like everyone's training is going well, too.  Awesome!


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> My goal is to finish under 3 hours--- there, I said it. It's out there man, I gotta do it, right?  It would be a big time improvement, but that's what I am shooting for.



Way to put it out there... now you're committed!  Should I put your goal in my signature as further motivation for you?


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:


> Sorry about your knee!  I'm right w/ you. I have a small tear in my MCL and was told to shut it down for 2-3 weeks and right before the DL 1/2.  Hope it gets better soon for you!
> 
> I answered your ? on the WISH side about the pacers, but your post here reminded me. If there are no pace groups at Tink and you want to finish in 3 and think you need a pacer to keep on track, I have an ironman watch that I use where you can set your goal time and keep on track that way. You hit 1 of the buttons every mile and it'll let you know if you're going too fast or too slow. I really like it and it's easy to use. I forget the model right now, but I can check at home if you want. It was $89 and small like a normal watch, not like 1 of the bulkier IM watches.



Gah!  Sorry about your legs, ladies!  And Kim- right before DL?  Ugh Ugh Ugh! 

Yes--- I would love to know what watch you use!  I was just looking at the ironmans yesterday because my old HR monitor watch I used to wear crapped out.  If it can pace me like that, I would love it! Very cool- please post when you get the chance the name/model number



disneyaway said:


> Ooh- another Tink thread- yay!  I signed up for Tink and for Princess and am hoping to get my coast to coast this year
> 
> I am flying to Ca on a solo trip- in Fri and out Sun, with plans to do the 5k and the half.  I am trying to figure out what to do with the rest of my Saturday. I was originally going to do the buffet advertised on the rundisney website. And then I realized the buffet is as much as a park ticket, so now I am torn. Hitting the parks sounds like fun, but I am worried about overdoing it before the half.
> 
> So I am hoping to get ideas from everyone else for their plans for Saturday.
> 
> Sounds like everyone's training is going well, too.  Awesome!



I'm also doing C2C with the Princess!  Good to meet you!  My friend and I are thinking about volunteering for the 5K.  Just to have the experience.  I'll probably do no more than 2-3 hrs of the parks, because I am an addict and  HAVE to go to them, ha ha ha... but I won't go all day.  I know I need to save my legs for Sunday.


----------



## disneyaway

longhorns2 said:


> Gah!  Sorry about your legs, ladies!  And Kim- right before DL?  Ugh Ugh Ugh!
> 
> Yes--- I would love to know what watch you use!  I was just looking at the ironmans yesterday because my old HR monitor watch I used to wear crapped out.  If it can pace me like that, I would love it! Very cool- please post when you get the chance the name/model number
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also doing C2C with the Princess!  Good to meet you!  My friend and I are thinking about volunteering for the 5K.  Just to have the experience.  I'll probably do no more than 2-3 hrs of the parks, because I am an addict and  HAVE to go to them, ha ha ha... but I won't go all day.  I know I need to save my legs for Sunday.





Hi!  I am doing the 5K mainly for the pictures, lol.  I am so slow that I am worried I won't have time during the half so I figured i would do the 5K.  And since I have no kids to bug me, I can chill the rest of the day.  I am worried if I go to the parks, I will want to just keep going since I would only have that one day and then I will be exhausted on Sunday. I am thinking I will just do the buffet so I get a little more Disney experience or maybe a meal at one of the hotels and just head back to relax in my room. 

And you are in Texas, I assume?  I live in houston.  So howdy, fellow Texan!


----------



## longhorns2

disneyaway said:


> Hi!  I am doing the 5K mainly for the pictures, lol.  I am so slow that I am worried I won't have time during the half so I figured i would do the 5K.  And since I have no kids to bug me, I can chill the rest of the day.  I am worried if I go to the parks, I will want to just keep going since I would only have that one day and then I will be exhausted on Sunday. I am thinking I will just do the buffet so I get a little more Disney experience or maybe a meal at one of the hotels and just head back to relax in my room.
> 
> And you are in Texas, I assume?  I live in houston.  So howdy, fellow Texan!



What part of Houston?  I went to HS in Spring!  I currently live in georgetown, north of Austin. 

I did that the first year for the princess- I had such a fun time with the 5K and took lots of pictures!  I would love to do that for this year at Tink, but I have a time goal in mind, and I don't want to worry about my legs.  The 5Ks are loads of fun- you will love it!


----------



## disneyaway

longhorns2 said:


> What part of Houston?  I went to HS in Spring!  I currently live in georgetown, north of Austin.
> 
> I did that the first year for the princess- I had such a fun time with the 5K and took lots of pictures!  I would love to do that for this year at Tink, but I have a time goal in mind, and I don't want to worry about my legs.  The 5Ks are loads of fun- you will love it!



I am pretty excited about the 5k.  I signed up for the princess one as well, but now I am kind of wishing I hadn't.  I got swept away with excitement, I think.  Or the thought of spending all of that money made me lightheaded, lol. 
I grew up in the southwest side --59 and gessner. But now we live in SugarLand.  I know of Georgetown; I went to college in San Antonio and we used to head to Austin a lot


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Yes--- I would love to know what watch you use!  I was just looking at the ironmans yesterday because my old HR monitor watch I used to wear crapped out.  If it can pace me like that, I would love it! Very cool- please post when you get the chance the name/model number



I'll check tonight and let you know.



disneyaway said:


> I am doing the 5K mainly for the pictures, lol.  I am so slow that I am worried I won't have time during the half so I figured i would do the 5K.  And since I have no kids to bug me, I can chill the rest of the day.  I am worried if I go to the parks, I will want to just keep going since I would only have that one day and then I will be exhausted on Sunday. I am thinking I will just do the buffet so I get a little more Disney experience or maybe a meal at one of the hotels and just head back to relax in my room.



That's what I use the 5k for too! As for Saturday, I go in the parks for a little bit too. In the parks, I don't do it all. I usually pick 1 side of the park like Frontierland/NOS/Critter Country or Fantasyland/Tomorrowland so I'm not going all over the parks. I also use it to go down and enjoy the stores on Main Street. Not sure what type of tix you're looking at, but b/c I have an AP, after a few hours in DL, I hop over to DCA for a bit and do a little there. I go over to the Hollywood area hop on TOT and watch Aladdin. And the upside to watching a show is that you're in the parks, but you're not walking~ you're sitting!  Now that Buena Vista Street is open, I'll probably wander a bit then it's back to the hotel. I usually get back to the hotel around 3. After that, I'll go to the meet, pickup dinner to go and it's back in the hotel for the rest of the night w/ my feet up on pillows. 

I think as long as you take it easy w/ the 5k and don't try to do everything in the park, you'll be fine for Sunday.


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> Congrats ladies!!! That's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your knee!  I'm right w/ you. I have a small tear in my MCL and was told to shut it down for 2-3 weeks and right before the DL 1/2.  Hope it gets better soon for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your ? on the WISH side about the pacers, but your post here reminded me. If there are no pace groups at Tink and you want to finish in 3 and think you need a pacer to keep on track, I have an ironman watch that I use where you can set your goal time and keep on track that way. You hit 1 of the buttons every mile and it'll let you know if you're going too fast or too slow. I really like it and it's easy to use. I forget the model right now, but I can check at home if you want. It was $89 and small like a normal watch, not like 1 of the bulkier IM watches.





I can't imagine injuring myself so close to a race! That would be sooo frustrating!


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> I can't imagine injuring myself so close to a race! That would be sooo frustrating!



Yah, not really happy, b/c I was hoping to PR this 1, b/c my next races are Goofy and Tink right after so no PR in those. But the good side is that I'm on the back end of it so I have more good days than bad. And besides, I'll still be at DL so as long as I have ice, KT tape and a brace, you can't go wrong. And the 5k finishes in Cars Land and I'm holding out going over there until the race so the finish line is my 1st experience w/ it. That'll definitely be pulling my through. Although getting through Friday knowing it's right there is another thing...


----------



## jessicaerv

Completed my first workout from Week 5 (5k101.com) this morning.  Intervals jumped from 4 min jog/1 min walk up to 8 min jog/2 min walk, three times.  I figured there was no way in H-E double hockey sticks I was going to get through 8 minutes of straight running, let alone 3 times, but I did!  My left leg is kinda sore now and I feel worn out, but at least I know I can do it.

Saturday will be a 4 mile run.  I guess I'll be ready to register for a 5k soon.


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> Completed my first workout from Week 5 (5k101.com) this morning.  Intervals jumped from 4 min jog/1 min walk up to 8 min jog/2 min walk, three times.  I figured there was no way in H-E double hockey sticks I was going to get through 8 minutes of straight running, let alone 3 times, but I did!  My left leg is kinda sore now and I feel worn out, but at least I know I can do it.
> 
> Saturday will be a 4 mile run.  I guess I'll be ready to register for a 5k soon.





GREAT job!!!!!!!


----------



## longhorns2

GOoooooooo Jessica!!!!  

Did 3 today, plan on 3 on Thurs, and then 4 on Sat.


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Yes--- I would love to know what watch you use!  I was just looking at the ironmans yesterday because my old HR monitor watch I used to wear crapped out.  If it can pace me like that, I would love it! Very cool- please post when you get the chance the name/model number.



Okay ~ it's the Timex Ironman Sleek 150-LAP w/ Tap Screen Technology.


----------



## longhorns2

Thanks Kim!  I'll check it out.


----------



## Shananana

Did a "short" run yesterday on the treadmill... 2.5 miles!  I did it in about 30 minutes. I'm feeling good about the pace.

I also signed up for my first 10k! I'm going to use it as a qualifier. I'm excited about that, too.

What I'm NOT excited about is my new shoes. I got them a couple of weeks ago at the Road Runner store. I got inserts, they watched my gait... the whole thing. Yeah, my toes are falling asleep when I run! Not good. And only my left toes. Has anyone else had this happen? I'm going to put in the inserts that came with the shoe, hopefully that will help. I'm so glad I have a while to figure this stuff out!


----------



## BabieDuckie

Shananana said:


> Did a "short" run yesterday on the treadmill... 2.5 miles!  I did it in about 30 minutes. I'm feeling good about the pace.
> 
> I also signed up for my first 10k! I'm going to use it as a qualifier. I'm excited about that, too.
> 
> What I'm NOT excited about is my new shoes. I got them a couple of weeks ago at the Road Runner store. I got inserts, they watched my gait... the whole thing. Yeah, my toes are falling asleep when I run! Not good. And only my left toes. Has anyone else had this happen? I'm going to put in the inserts that came with the shoe, hopefully that will help. I'm so glad I have a while to figure this stuff out!



The same thing happens to my toes when I run, but on my right foot and only a couple of them. I did the same thing, went to Fleet Feet, had them watch me run, and the girl that helped me said the same thing happened to her and knew exactly how to fix it. She suggested a pair of inserts for me and said if that didn't work to see a podiatrist for custom inserts. 

My toes still fall asleep with my new shoes, but I haven't tried going back to the inserts that came with the shoes. I also have yet to contact a podiatrist for custom inserts. 

So far it's not a huge problem, like there's no pain afterwards, and it literally just goes numb - no prickly feeling. But the feeling is annoying. It always goes away 5 - 10 minutes after I get home and relax and stretch my muscles though.


----------



## longhorns2

Have yall tried lacing your shoes differently, or making sure they are looser than you would think especially around the toe box?  When I got fitted for shoes I was shocked to go from a 7 to an 8 in my running shoes- but didn't have feet falling asleep anymore this way!  So maybe you need a size up?

I'm supposed to run today but I stayed up too late last night and am dragging.  Thinking I'll make today my rest day and run tomorrow and Sunday instead.


----------



## BabieDuckie

longhorns2 said:


> Have yall tried lacing your shoes differently, or making sure they are looser than you would think especially around the toe box?  When I got fitted for shoes I was shocked to go from a 7 to an 8 in my running shoes- but didn't have feet falling asleep anymore this way!  So maybe you need a size up?
> 
> I'm supposed to run today but I stayed up too late last night and am dragging.  Thinking I'll make today my rest day and run tomorrow and Sunday instead.



Actually, the opposite happened to me when I got fitted for shoes. Naturally, I have wide feet so I typically wear a 7 1/2 or 8. When I got fitted for shoes at the store, my feet measured MUCH smaller, like 5 1/2 - 6, and the size of the shoes I ended up buying were 6 1/2 or 7, I can't remember which. So, while they were bigger than what my normal size should be, it's still smaller than something I would normally wear. The particular pair I bought had a more room around the toe box than the first pair I tried on. 

I'll try lacing them differently to see if that does anything.


----------



## Shananana

BabieDuckie said:


> The same thing happens to my toes when I run, but on my right foot and only a couple of them. I did the same thing, went to Fleet Feet, had them watch me run, and the girl that helped me said the same thing happened to her and knew exactly how to fix it. She suggested a pair of inserts for me and said if that didn't work to see a podiatrist for custom inserts.
> 
> My toes still fall asleep with my new shoes, but I haven't tried going back to the inserts that came with the shoes. I also have yet to contact a podiatrist for custom inserts.
> 
> So far it's not a huge problem, like there's no pain afterwards, and it literally just goes numb - no prickly feeling. But the feeling is annoying. It always goes away 5 - 10 minutes after I get home and relax and stretch my muscles though.



Not for me... I have the custom inserts, and they are a no go. I just have a tingle in the toes. Like I said, I'll try the regular ol' shoe inserts and hopefully they work. Luckily, there's a 90 day return policy!



longhorns2 said:


> Have yall tried lacing your shoes differently, or making sure they are looser than you would think especially around the toe box?  When I got fitted for shoes I was shocked to go from a 7 to an 8 in my running shoes- but didn't have feet falling asleep anymore this way!  So maybe you need a size up?



I've re-laced them; it's not that. The weird thing is, I told the guy measuring me: my left foot is smaller than my right. He measured, and said, "huh. You're right. It's almost a half size smaller." So, it's the oddest thing that my SMALLER foot would be experiencing this.


----------



## kirstie101

Shananana said:


> Did a "short" run yesterday on the treadmill... 2.5 miles!  I did it in about 30 minutes. I'm feeling good about the pace.
> 
> I also signed up for my first 10k! I'm going to use it as a qualifier. I'm excited about that, too.
> 
> What I'm NOT excited about is my new shoes. I got them a couple of weeks ago at the Road Runner store. I got inserts, they watched my gait... the whole thing. Yeah, my toes are falling asleep when I run! Not good. And only my left toes. Has anyone else had this happen? I'm going to put in the inserts that came with the shoe, hopefully that will help. I'm so glad I have a while to figure this stuff out!



Your shoes might be too small. That was the problem with me. I loosened the laces and that helped a BIT. But not all the way. With my next pair of shoes I went up an additional size (yes I had already gone up one size with the first ones) and that has done the trick! Good luck. I know its horribly annoying!

And GREAT pace on the 2.5 miles! At least I think so cause thats my pace 
You're doing awesome!!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Ok, on this issue of sore feet...I just got the Brooks Ghost 5. I had the Ghost 3 for a year before and loved them. After just 10 miles in the 5 the arch on my right door is so sore!  

I don't know what to do. I can't return them because they are used and I don't have another $110 to spend on different ones.


----------



## longhorns2

Sometimes you can return them. Ask your store what the policy is. Most will exchange.


----------



## kirstie101

Or maybe some inserts would help if you can't return them?


----------



## Shananana

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/08/get-your-engines-running-at-the-disneyland-half-marathon-weekend-meet-up-and-warm-up/

I wonder if they are going to do that for Tink! That would be awesome, except for this part:


> Because this is a running-oriented event, we ask that applicants be experienced runners, able to maintain a 12-minute per mile pace (qualified).



I better work on my pace! Lol


----------



## kindakrazy2

That would be awesome!  Wondering how many people put their name in though - the list was very small of people selected.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Shananana said:


> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/08/get-your-engines-running-at-the-disneyland-half-marathon-weekend-meet-up-and-warm-up/
> 
> I wonder if they are going to do that for Tink! That would be awesome, except for this part:
> 
> 
> I better work on my pace! Lol





kindakrazy2 said:


> That would be awesome!  Wondering how many people put their name in though - the list was very small of people selected.



They did last year and I got picked!   I'm in the front row to the left (her right) of "Tink"






It was really neat!  We a got a runDisney shirt (that I don't think you can purchase anywhere), got to run through Disneyland and DCA and then got a meet and great with Jeff Galloway and Megyn Price in the Animation Academy in DCA.  

The best part was that we got to tour the Dream Suite above Pirates!  

Here's a link to all the pictures they took.
https://picasaweb.google.com/102654619464558270370/2012TinkerBellHalfMarathonMeetUp?authkey=Gv1sRgCJftvsWTta7zaA&feat=email#

And a link to some more info:
http://disneysportsnews.com/2012/01/28/meet-up-and-fly-away-at-disneyland-resort-for-tinker-bell-half-marathon-weekend/

I wish it was on Saturday again.


----------



## longhorns2

You know, when I see these, it makes me want to fly in Thurs just in case!  I'd love to be able to do one.  I'm doing the Princess as well- so maybe I'll try to sign up when they put the word out!  It goes through the Disney blog, right?

That, and get my speed up to a bit more.  LOL  I know they ask for a 12 min mile (which I can totally do--- for 2-3 miles only though!)  I wanna run with Jeff! Does he do the walk/run or just run?  I bet they go through Carsland this year.  Which is AWESOME.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

longhorns2 said:


> You know, when I see these, it makes me want to fly in Thurs just in case!  I'd love to be able to do one.  I'm doing the Princess as well- so maybe I'll try to sign up when they put the word out!  It goes through the Disney blog, right?
> 
> That, and get my speed up to a bit more.  LOL  I know they ask for a 12 min mile (which I can totally do--- for 2-3 miles only though!)  I wanna run with Jeff! Does he do the walk/run or just run?  I bet they go through Carsland this year.  Which is AWESOME.



Last year for the Tink Half it was on Saturday morning because the 5K was at night, but I'm sure this time it will be on Friday.  

Yes, we did a 40/20 run/walk/run.  It was a lot faster than a 12 minute mile though.  I average about 13 but I signed up anyway and there were slower people than me.  I think they say that so they can start the meet and greet on time. 

I found out on the blog.


----------



## longhorns2

Cool!  I'm so in--- if I get in, of course!  Ha ha ha.  I'm going to give it a try though.


----------



## jessicaerv

It appears I haven't posted in a week; guess I've been busy but darn if I know doing what.  

Sunday I did my "long" run:  4 miles in 1 hour 30 seconds.  Woohoo!  Today I started the 6th week of the 5k101 program which called for 2 intervals of 12 min jog/3 min walk.  Somehow I got through it without stopping during the jog.

I can see how folks say running can be addictive - I am enjoying seeing that I'm accomplishing something that I didn't really think would be possible.  

5 months ladies!  We're doing awesome and I can't wait to see you all on January 20th!


----------



## kim3339

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Last year for the Tink Half it was on Saturday morning because the 5K was at night, but I'm sure this time it will be on Friday.



Sarah ~ did you do the Hollywood 1/2 in April? How was that 1? I saw a side ad the other day and was thinking abt it?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

kim3339 said:
			
		

> Sarah ~ did you do the Hollywood 1/2 in April? How was that 1? I saw a side ad the other day and was thinking abt it?



I signed up but had scheduling conflicts and I didn't get to run it. I didn't feel too bad because I only paid $40 to sign-up and a lot of the reviews I read said that it did not go too well for being an inaugural event.


----------



## kim3339

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I signed up but had scheduling conflicts and I didn't get to run it. I didn't feel too bad because I only paid $40 to sign-up and a lot of the reviews I read said that it did not go too well for being an inaugural event.



Yeah, I was wondering how that limo/shuttle bus was going to go over. That was what was holding me back. There's a new one in SD too. I saw it on a ad as well and that 1 is in March. The best part is that it's like 1/2 the price of the RnR in June.


----------



## scrappingpickle

I am so excited to be doing this race.  When I heard about it last year I challenged my sisters to do it with me and they accepted.  I have loved reading all the posts on this thread.  You guys are inspirational!  I don't know where we are staying yet, we are working on that.  Can't wait for this race.  It will be my 4th half in a year.  I am super slow though so don't be too impressed.


----------



## longhorns2

Slow is the new fast!    I'm slow too.  It's all good!  Welcome to the group!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Hey everyone!

Just checking to see how everyone's progress is going.

I just signed up to do my 10km race in October so I can use it as my qualifying race so I'm not in the back corral.  I'm hoping to come in around an hour.  Used to be able to do in about 52 mins a couple of years ago but I just don't have the time to put into training like I used to.  Oh well....

What kind of times have you guys submitted?


----------



## longhorns2

I'm doing an October 10K too- hoping for 1:15-1:16.  My fastest previous was 1:19 and I wasn't really "racing"- just trying to get to the end, KWIM?  So hoping with motivation of possibly moving in the corrals (or at least not getting stuck in back for lack of time submission!) I'll be able to move a bit faster. 

I submitted a 2:45 at registration and that's probably where I would land if all the stars aligned and I ran a perfect race.  I'm not fast for sure, but hoping to finish sub 3 hrs this year.


----------



## kirstie101

I have a 10K coming up in less than 30 days now! It will be my first and I still havent run that much even in a training run. I did 5.5 on Sunday so I'm almost there. My first goal will simply be to finish since its my first time. It took me 1:13 to do that 5.5 on Sunday so though I'd like to shoot for 1:15 for the 10K, that might be unrealisitc. We'll see what happens. No matter what time I do get I'm gonna turn it in and see if I can at least move up one corral. Doesn't hurt to try, right?


----------



## kindakrazy2

I think even just submitting a time should hopefully get you moved up.  Any time I would think is better then no time.

Don't forget that you always go faster on race days too then you do during a training run.  The adrenaline gets you going and the other racers and the whole atmosphere is so electric that your 10k time will probably end up being faster then you think its going to be.


----------



## longhorns2

Plus you might get slightly cooler weather in 30 days and that should help!


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> I have a 10K coming up in less than 30 days now! It will be my first and I still havent run that much even in a training run.



Good luck! I saw your post and could swear I thought you were running next weekend too? No idea why, but I thought that for some reason. 



longhorns2 said:


> Plus you might get slightly cooler weather in 30 days and that should help!



Oh my god Patty! Please tell me your training right now inside!?! I was in Vegas this weekend and the heat was horrible, almost all consuming. And it never really went away ~ we left a club Sunday morning around 1:30 and it was still warm out.


----------



## longhorns2

Totally inside. Either on treadmill at home or the indoor track at gym 

I do a mile here and there outside, but only a mile and only before 7am!  Otherwise it's just crazy

Though it's a cold spell this week. Only low 90s.  Lol. Really nice though for us for August!


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Though it's a cold spell this week. Only low 90s.  Lol. Really nice though for us for August!



Wow, low 90s! Are you sportin a parka? 

Heads up if you're flying ~ Southwest is having a sale and it includes race weekend. Not a big big sale, but a sale. I'm in Cali so it's a bit cheaper, but just booked my flight down into SNA and it was $69.


----------



## longhorns2

Seriously!  I was cold this morning with the thermostat reading 76.  Usually in the summer my a/c has kicked on by 9am because we are hitting 80 in the house already!  But not complaining!

I think I checked my SW flights and I'm still good- I'm flying on points and booked when the dates first came out. A few weeks later I was able to rebook and save  ton of points with a sale. Now the points are back up so I'm good!  But I love that they don't charge to change if something shows up cheaper

I need to run but just blah this week. Planning tomorrow and Saturday since its not happening today.  

My ticker threw me off- less than 5 months!  Holy cow!


----------



## kindakrazy2

I just noticed your ticker too and panicked a little bit!  lol!


----------



## LuvSulley

Just signed up for the 5K too! I didn't want to worry about pictures during the half since its my first and I'm worried about being able to finish still. Just wondering, does the 5k not have a commemorative pin? I tried to order one but it says not available? Wasn't sure if that meant sold out or there isn't one.


----------



## kindakrazy2

LuvSulley said:


> Just signed up for the 5K too! I didn't want to worry about pictures during the half since its my first and I'm worried about being able to finish still. Just wondering, does the 5k not have a commemorative pin? I tried to order one but it says not available? Wasn't sure if that meant sold out or there isn't one.




They did have them - wonder if they are sold out.  Sorry you couldn't get one.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

LuvSulley said:
			
		

> Just signed up for the 5K too! I didn't want to worry about pictures during the half since its my first and I'm worried about being able to finish still. Just wondering, does the 5k not have a commemorative pin? I tried to order one but it says not available? Wasn't sure if that meant sold out or there isn't one.



You might luck out and find one at the Expo. That happened with the necklaces last year they said they were sold out online and they had a lot for sale at the expo.


----------



## longhorns2

Anyone on Daily Mile?  Want to friend me?  

Patty Holliday


----------



## jessicaerv

Ah Humility - thanks for visiting me today.  

My workout did not go as well as Tuesday's.  I began my first jog interval and thought "Hey, let's pick up the pace a little..."  I was jogging at a 12:22 pace which I felt comfortable with.  Until the second interval.  Which I could not finish because I ran myself out in the first interval.  It probably didn't help that I didn't have a dinner last night so my body had very little fuel to burn.  I still managed to get in 2.3 miles in 31.5 minutes (13:35/mile).  I'll take it!


----------



## longhorns2

That's still really good Jessica! Great job to keep at it.  I do that too- feel froggy and up the pace early, and burn out in the last half.  My splits are usually slow... faaaasssttt... slllooowwww.


----------



## LuvSulley

kindakrazy2 said:


> They did have them - wonder if they are sold out.  Sorry you couldn't get one.



Ohh, thanks! 



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> You might luck out and find one at the Expo. That happened with the necklaces last year they said they were sold out online and they had a lot for sale at the expo.



Hope so!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Just got in from 8kms in about 45 mins.  I have no idea how to figure out the pacing on that.  Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## bonedoc

That's 8km x .621 = 5 miles

5 miles in 45 min gives you 9 minute miles  or  6.7 miles an hour.

Pretty good 10k pace!

That would give you a 56 minute 10k pace.


----------



## kindakrazy2

bonedoc said:


> That's 8km x .621 = 5 miles
> 
> 5 miles in 45 min gives you 9 minute miles  or  6.7 miles an hour.
> 
> Pretty good 10k pace!
> 
> That would give you a 56 minute 10k pace.




Thank you so much!  I was trying to wrap my brain around it and maybe I'm just oxygen deprived from the run but I couldn't get there.  That pace sounds about right.  When I was running hard before my 10km time was around 52 mins and I know I'm a lot slower right now.  Hopefully I can get that up by my Oct 13 run that I'm going to use as my proof of time for Tink.


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> Ah Humility - thanks for visiting me today.
> 
> My workout did not go as well as Tuesday's.  I began my first jog interval and thought "Hey, let's pick up the pace a little..."  I was jogging at a 12:22 pace which I felt comfortable with.  Until the second interval.  Which I could not finish because I ran myself out in the first interval.  It probably didn't help that I didn't have a dinner last night so my body had very little fuel to burn.  I still managed to get in 2.3 miles in 31.5 minutes (13:35/mile).  I'll take it!



I've truly come to beleive that there are just good run days and bad run days. I push through the bad so I can enjoy the good!   You did it and thats what matters!


----------



## bluedoggy

We are doing the Tinkerbell 1/2 2013 in memory of our Daughter Lindsay who battled Leukemia and got her wings in Nov 2010.  
We did Disney Princess 1/2 last Feb at WDW with Team In Training and it was
the most amazing experience.  For anyone who hasn't experienced this, I highly recommend it.
I have bad knees, hips and feet, I'm 58 and my Husband 60... if we can finish, anyone can.

Join the group and Support those that are fighting for their Lives.


----------



## jessicaerv

bluedoggy said:


> We are doing the Tinkerbell 1/2 2013 in memory of our Daughter Lindsay who battled Leukemia and got her wings in Nov 2010.
> We did Disney Princess 1/2 last Feb at WDW with Team In Training and it was
> the most amazing experience.  For anyone who hasn't experienced this, I highly recommend it.
> I have bad knees, hips and feet, I'm 58 and my Husband 60... if we can finish, anyone can.
> 
> Join the group and Support those that are fighting for their Lives.



Oh Bluedoggy - I wish your running in the Tink was to celebrate remission rather than your beautiful daughter's brave battle.  There are far too many lives lost to cancer of any type.  One of my closest friends has been witness to way too much in her 30 years; her cousin (close as sisters) died as a young teenager after catching a secondary infection after a bone marrow transplant to battle leukemia. Her father fought hard against ALS but lost his battle a few years ago.  Last year her 9 month old daughter was diagnosed with a rare, aggressive cancer and recently finished her 45 week course of chemo and radiation.  The good news is Lily is now in remission, but we all know that cancer is insidious and can come back.  This woman is the strongest woman I know to have dealt with everything she has and stay standing.  

Long story short - I admire those who can fight through the enormous weight of grief and move forward.  Hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## indygirl99

It's official my DH thinks I'm crazy.

I have been looking for (and finding) local races to run for training. An 8K in sept, and 10K's in oct and nov. He even agreed to sign up as a volunteer at one of the races.

But when I printed off copies of the tinkerbell t-shirt  (from a previous post) and posted them in about 10 different places in the house to use as motivation all he could say was okaaaaay. 

Good thing he is so supportive of me.


----------



## BabieDuckie

It's been a few weeks since I've posted here. Just a quick update along with everybody else....

I missed 3 days of running because I came down with an infection and needed antibiotics. Today, I ran/walked 2.09 miles and my average pace was 18 min/mile. Monday the 27th is the 9th (and last) week of the C25k program I'm doing, then the week after I start the Jeff Galloway Tinker Bell training program.

I'm still not able to run for the full 30 minutes like I'm supposed to. I have to stop and walk multiple times in between. I get really discouraged when I don't make any significant progress week after week, but my boyfriend keeps telling me that I'm being too hard on myself. He also noticed that my pace has increased and that's why I'm running out of breath faster and more often. I didn't notice the increase in pace; it just felt natural. 

Well, less than 5 months to go! I just have to stay positive and stick with the training. I've been hearing that race day is often times easier than training. Crossing my fingers that it's true for me!


----------



## Leskash75

I don't think you should be sad that you walk in 30 min. Galloway encourages/mandates walking. Right now my daughter and me are doing 30 sec run/45 walk. Which is about 15 min pace. Like Galloway says I have noticed my pace goes up when don't try to run whole time. 

Today was supposed to be 12 mile day (1st half in September) but started late so got too hot and we only did 9.5. But was good


----------



## jessicaerv

Ran my second Magic Mile yesterday and finished in 12:22; shaved 2:07 off my first Magic Mile.

However, I didn't complete my interval training for this week satisfactorily, so I will be repeating it.

Looking into Sept 5ks and Oct 10ks.  I can't believe how motivated I am!

Question about the Galloway method.  When he says 45 run/15 walk, does he really mean seconds?  If I'm accustomed to running 5 to 10 minutes at a time would that mean I should run for 10 minutes and then walk for 4 (assuming a 3:1 ratio)?


----------



## bonedoc

Keep up the good work, Jessica!

The 45/15 really is minutes. But it has more to do the resting and recovery while using other muscle groups. If you start to get muscle fatigue at 20 minutes and you need a 3:1 ratio to recover, then you should be doing something like 15/5. If you're at 10 minute runs, then consider going down to 6/2 for now.


----------



## jessicaerv

bonedoc said:


> Keep up the good work, Jessica!
> 
> The 45/15 really is minutes. But it has more to do the resting and recovery while using other muscle groups. If you start to get muscle fatigue at 20 minutes and you need a 3:1 ratio to recover, then you should be doing something like 15/5. If you're at 10 minute runs, then consider going down to 6/2 for now.



Thanks, Bonedoc.     That makes more sense.  I just couldn't see how a run could be completed if the pacing is constantly shifting from jog to walk every 45 seconds!

The training plan I'm on now (5k101) has me at 12 min jog/3 min walk intervals (x2).  I'm finding I can do the first jog interval no problem but apparently am not pacing myself correctly because I couldn't finish the second interval jog.  So I'm repeating the week until I can get through it.  I would really like to keep my current pace and just train until I can maintain it, and THEN increase my pace again.

This week I have to tackle the nutrition portion of the training plan.  I'm 70 lbs overweight so I have plenty of fluff to lose.  Anyone have any suggestions on where I can find a really good, really easy to follow beginner runner nutrition plan?


----------



## indygirl99

jessicaerv said:


> Ran my second Magic Mile yesterday and finished in 12:22; shaved 2:07 off my first Magic Mile.
> 
> However, I didn't complete my interval training for this week satisfactorily, so I will be repeating it.
> 
> Looking into Sept 5ks and Oct 10ks.  I can't believe how motivated I am!
> 
> Question about the Galloway method.  When he says 45 run/15 walk, does he really mean seconds?  If I'm accustomed to running 5 to 10 minutes at a time would that mean I should run for 10 minutes and then walk for 4 (assuming a 3:1 ratio)?



Here is a quote from Jeff Galloways training.

*Here are my recommended ratios of running and walking, based upon your pace per mile.
Remember that long runs should be run at least 2 min/mi slower than your projected finish pace in the marathon. An additional slowdown should be made for increased temperature: 30 sec per mile 
slower for each 5 degrees of temperature increase above 60F. It is always safer to walk more often. 

Run-walk-run ratio should correspond to the training pace used:
8 min/mirun 4 min/walk 35 seconds
9 min/mi 4 min run-1 min walk
10 min/mi-3:1
11 min/mi2:30-1
12 min/mi-2:1
13 min/mi-1:1
14 min/mi30 sec run/30 sec walk
15 min/mi30 sec/45 sec
16 min/mi30 sec/60 sec*

So yes he really does mean seconds. I am working up to  the 2min run 1 min walk. Right now I am able to run 1 min walk 1:30. I still need the extra 30 sec to recover. 30/30 made me dissy.

Maybe try the 4min/1min and see if your pace is right and how your stamina is for the full 30 min?


----------



## scrappingpickle

Is there a thread about the Tinkerbell half from this year?  I would like to read people's experiences and can't find anything.  Or does anyone know of any tr about the Tinkerbell half?

Thanks


----------



## bonedoc

indygirl99 said:


> So yes he really does mean seconds. I am working up to  the 2min run 1 min walk. Right now I am able to run 1 min walk 1:30. I still need the extra 30 sec to recover. 30/30 made me dissy



You are right about the seconds if you are at a 14+ min mile. This is all about endurance.

Jessica, if the cardio part is doing fine, then more often the problem can be quad muscle fatigue. Especially since you're knees have had trouble in the past.

In this case, working in some cross training with some exercise bike or quad exercises can dramatically reduce fatigue and give you huge yields compared to trying to push through with running.


----------



## kirstie101

Anyone know what time the kids dashes are on Saturday? I signed DD up but I dont think we'll be able to pull it off. She doesnt get out of school til 11:30 on friday so no way will we make it to the Expo on Friday. And if its like last year and doesn't open til 10 on saturday then theres no chance I'd be able to pick up her race packet. Bummer!


----------



## kirstie101

BabieDuckie said:


> It's been a few weeks since I've posted here. Just a quick update along with everybody else....
> 
> I missed 3 days of running because I came down with an infection and needed antibiotics. Today, I ran/walked 2.09 miles and my average pace was 18 min/mile. Monday the 27th is the 9th (and last) week of the C25k program I'm doing, then the week after I start the Jeff Galloway Tinker Bell training program.
> 
> I'm still not able to run for the full 30 minutes like I'm supposed to. I have to stop and walk multiple times in between. I get really discouraged when I don't make any significant progress week after week, but my boyfriend keeps telling me that I'm being too hard on myself. He also noticed that my pace has increased and that's why I'm running out of breath faster and more often. I didn't notice the increase in pace; it just felt natural.
> 
> Well, less than 5 months to go! I just have to stay positive and stick with the training. I've been hearing that race day is often times easier than training. Crossing my fingers that it's true for me!



And it does get easier with time! I bet if you slowed your pace down you'd be able to run longer lengths of time. 
I admit that when I run btwn 2.5-3 miles I do run the whole thing. But on my long runs I run intervals and I fully intend to run intervals on race day!


----------



## kim3339

indygirl99 said:


> But when I printed off copies of the tinkerbell t-shirt  (from a previous post) and posted them in about 10 different places in the house to use as motivation all he could say was okaaaaay.
> 
> Good thing he is so supportive of me.



I do the same thing!! If there is a race ad in Runner's World or postcards from the Disney race expos that I have coming up, I put them on closet door in my room as well as the course map, along w/ some running quotes that I like. That way I see it every morning and if I don't do something it's staring me in the face. 



scrappingpickle said:


> Is there a thread about the Tinkerbell half from this year?  I would like to read people's experiences and can't find anything.  Or does anyone know of any tr about the Tinkerbell half?



Don't know if there was a TR from last year, but here's a link from the WISH Thread for this past year's. Posts from the beginning of race week start on page 55 and I think the 1st post has some info as well. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2705389&highlight=tinker+bell+marathon



kirstie101 said:


> Anyone know what time the kids dashes are on Saturday? I signed DD up but I dont think we'll be able to pull it off. She doesnt get out of school til 11:30 on friday so no way will we make it to the Expo on Friday. And if its like last year and doesn't open til 10 on saturday then theres no chance I'd be able to pick up her race packet. Bummer!



I think 9am. If you want, I could pick up the kids packets for you and meet you either when you get in on Friday night or after the 5k on Saturday before the kids races. I'm doing that this Friday for someone who can't make the expo in time.


----------



## jessicaerv

bonedoc said:


> Jessica, if the cardio part is doing fine, then more often the problem can be quad muscle fatigue. Especially since you're knees have had trouble in the past.
> 
> In this case, working in some cross training with some exercise bike or quad exercises can dramatically reduce fatigue and give you huge yields compared to trying to push through with running.



Thanks again, Bonedoc.  I had planned to start cross training (with an exercise bike as you suggested) but I haven't fit that into my plans yet.  I'm finding it difficult to make myself get up an hour early on my off-training days, but its becoming clear I just have to do it.


----------



## Shananana

Has anyone seen a picture of the Commemorative necklace? How do I get one of them if I've already registered?


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> I do the same thing!! If there is a race ad in Runner's World or postcards from the Disney race expos that I have coming up, I put them on closet door in my room as well as the course map, along w/ some running quotes that I like. That way I see it every morning and if I don't do something it's staring me in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if there was a TR from last year, but here's a link from the WISH Thread for this past year's. Posts from the beginning of race week start on page 55 and I think the 1st post has some info as well.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2705389&highlight=tinker+bell+marathon
> 
> 
> 
> I think 9am. If you want, I could pick up the kids packets for you and meet you either when you get in on Friday night or after the 5k on Saturday before the kids races. I'm doing that this Friday for someone who can't make the expo in time.



OMG that would be wonderful!!!!!! Sooo sweet of you to offer and I will most likely totally take you up on that!!!!!


----------



## kim3339

Shananana said:


> Has anyone seen a picture of the Commemorative necklace? How do I get one of them if I've already registered?



It's similar to the medal if it's like last year's. (Didn't get it but saw pics) For getting 1 ~ if you go on the race site, then click on registration, the page should have a commemorative items button. They're listed there. I think they're about $21 or so.



kirstie101 said:


> OMG that would be wonderful!!!!!! Sooo sweet of you to offer and I will most likely totally take you up on that!!!!!



No worries! Remind me when the waivers come out and we can figure it all out.


----------



## jessicaerv

I just registered for my first formal 5k event scared1: on 9/9 at 9:11 am I will be participating in the Run to Remember to support first responders in memory of those who perished on 9/11 in New York.  

I'm also thinking about running a 10k on 9/29 (I can't find any local 10ks in October).  I would really like to submit some kind of time to Disney so I can hopefully move up a corral.


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> I just registered for my first formal 5k event scared1: on 9/9 at 9:11 am I will be participating in the Run to Remember to support first responders in memory of those who perished on 9/11 in New York.
> 
> I'm also thinking about running a 10k on 9/29 (I can't find any local 10ks in October).  I would really like to submit some kind of time to Disney so I can hopefully move up a corral.



I'm so excited for you!!! I love running 5Ks! You're gonna have a great time and it sounds like a great reason to race.


----------



## Shananana

I'm in the 10k-run-in-October group as well! It's called the Awesome 80's run and I'm so psyched about it! 

However, I have a question: it's on October 27, and I know I have to submit my time by November 1. Do you guys think I'll have plenty of time to do it? I mean, do I just email them my time and it's that easy?


----------



## kim3339

Shananana said:


> I'm in the 10k-run-in-October group as well! It's called the Awesome 80's run and I'm so psyched about it!
> 
> However, I have a question: it's on October 27, and I know I have to submit my time by November 1. Do you guys think I'll have plenty of time to do it? I mean, do I just email them my time and it's that easy?



I'm doing that 1 too! But up in SF. It really is just an email. You send it and then they usually send you an email back when they make the change. Tip though~ the 11/1 date is for the corral that's printed on your bib. You can run one the weekend before the race and take proof to the expo and they'll still change it, they just put a sticker w/ your new corral over your old one.


----------



## jessicaerv

kim3339 said:


> I'm doing that 1 too! But up in SF. It really is just an email. You send it and then they usually send you an email back when they make the change. Tip though~ the 11/1 date is for the corral that's printed on your bib. You can run one the weekend before the race and take proof to the expo and they'll still change it, they just put a sticker w/ your new corral over your old one.



Oh! That's a great tip.  I'm going to do a Turkey Trot 10k on Thanksgiving morning. I'm sure I'll be much quicker then and I'd prefer to submit _that_ time to Disney.  Thanks, Kim!


----------



## indygirl99

I'm doing a Halloween themed 10K and then a turkeytrot 10K so hoping one of them is good enough to get me moved up. If not I will just have to find a 10K in december.

I got a new toy to play with yesterday and really love it. It is the nike+ sportswatch. Now I have GPS  for my runs. I can see what my current pace is and what my average pace is. I also can see what my distance is. Now I don't have to wait until I'm home and get the calculator out to figure out what I am doing.


----------



## LuvSulley

indygirl99 said:


> It's official my DH thinks I'm crazy.
> 
> I have been looking for (and finding) local races to run for training. An 8K in sept, and 10K's in oct and nov. He even agreed to sign up as a volunteer at one of the races.
> 
> *But when I printed off copies of the tinkerbell t-shirt  (from a previous post) and posted them in about 10 different places in the house to use as motivation all he could say was okaaaaay. *
> 
> Good thing he is so supportive of me.





kim3339 said:


> I do the same thing!! If there is a race ad in Runner's World or postcards from the Disney race expos that I have coming up, I put them on closet door in my room as well as the course map, along w/ some running quotes that I like. That way I see it every morning and if I don't do something it's staring me in the face.



oOo! I'm going to use this idea to help keep me motivated!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

indygirl99 said:


> I'm doing a Halloween themed 10K and then a turkeytrot 10K so hoping one of them is good enough to get me moved up. If not I will just have to find a 10K in december.
> 
> I got a new toy to play with yesterday and really love it. It is the nike+ sportswatch. Now I have GPS  for my runs. I can see what my current pace is and what my average pace is. I also can see what my distance is. Now I don't have to wait until I'm home and get the calculator out to figure out what I am doing.



Let us know how you like it.  I currently use the Nike+ app on my iPhone but I don't always want to run with my phone.


----------



## indygirl99

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Let us know how you like it.  I currently use the Nike+ app on my iPhone but I don't always want to run with my phone.



So far I really like it, only run with it once, but using it for a 5K we're running tonight.

I don't have a smart phone or wear nike shoes, feet to wide, so wanted something that was able to be used without being tied to the smart phone but not as big or involved as some of the garmin or forerunner products.


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> I'm doing that 1 too! But up in SF. It really is just an email. You send it and then they usually send you an email back when they make the change. Tip though~ the 11/1 date is for the corral that's printed on your bib. You can run one the weekend before the race and take proof to the expo and they'll still change it, they just put a sticker w/ your new corral over your old one.



Ooooh good to know! If I dont like my Sept 10K time maybe I'll do the 10K on Thanksgiving morning instead of the 5K!


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Oh! That's a great tip.  I'm going to do a Turkey Trot 10k on Thanksgiving morning. I'm sure I'll be much quicker then and I'd prefer to submit _that_ time to Disney.  Thanks, Kim!





kirstie101 said:


> Ooooh good to know! If I dont like my Sept 10K time maybe I'll do the 10K on Thanksgiving morning instead of the 5K!



Yeah it's really easy too, doesn't take a lot of time. Just make sure you print out your race results and bring them w/ you to the expo. 



LuvSulley said:


> oOo! I'm going to use this idea to help keep me motivated!



It totally does. Although after this weekend, I change over to Goofy and Tink so I'll have 3 course maps, 2 pictures and my BIG training schedule.  I'm hoping it doesn't scare me/make me too nervous too much!  We'll see once I do my 1st back to back...


----------



## longhorns2

Good Luck on the DL half Kim!  I may not remember to post it tomorrow- so wanted to make sure to give you a shout out!  Update when you can- want a full report!    Have you done it before?

I'm doing a 10K early Oct and probably a 8 mile turkey trot too.  Hoping for a decent time on either one of those suckers.

Just did 5 miles today- longest I have run since May.  It went well.  All treadmill, but I had some entertaining TV to keep me going (I'm outing myself as a political junkie, so I had the speeches on from last night)  I slowed my run down though on purpose, hoping I could extend my intervals past 1:1.  It worked pretty well.  I can run 1:30 or 2 min intervals at a steady 5.0 on the treadmill vs running the 6.0-7.0 for only a min.  And my time wasn't that much slower when I slowed down since I could run longer.  Felt easier to do the 5 this way than it was to do the 3 at the faster paces.

Still playing around with the intervals to see where I will land race day.  Ideally, I'd like to get back up to where I was able to actually run a 5K straight without walks (I was able to run 10K straight- but I'm not pushing for that this year)  In theory, I would love to run the 5K at the race, and then switch to my intervals for the rest.  But not sure that will happen.

Oh- and got new shoes!    Happy girl, happy feet!


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> It totally does. Although after this weekend, I change over to Goofy and Tink so I'll have 3 course maps, 2 pictures and my BIG training schedule.  I'm hoping it doesn't scare me/make me too nervous too much!  We'll see once I do my 1st back to back...



Kim can you point me to a map of the tink from last year? If possible I would like to do a visual walk through when we are at DLR next week. I know it may change but getting a visual of the possible course will work very nicely in my head to help me with training.

I know you are getting ready for the DL half this weekend so if you can't get to it until after the holiday that is okay we will be at DLR all week. 

7 nights/8days I better get to ride RSR at least once during the day and once at night. 

Have a great  race weekend and know that I will be with you in thoughts as I am working all weekend. I get to live viariously through all of you this weekend.


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Good Luck on the DL half Kim!  I may not remember to post it tomorrow- so wanted to make sure to give you a shout out!  Update when you can- want a full report!    Have you done it before?
> 
> Just did 5 miles today- longest I have run since May.  It went well.



Thanks!! I have done it before, this 1 will be my 6th. It used to be my fave, but I really like the Tink course more now ~ more downtown Anaheim vs the industrial part. Probably shouldn't be running it, but it's DL and you can't not do it.  My knee still isn't working and haven't been able to do much running and my longest is 4m, but I'm hoping that b/w lots of KT Tape, being in the moment and being in corral C I can keep ahead of the sweepers. Fingers crossed! And I have a note in my car to ask about the pacers for you, so I'll let you know. 

Congrats on the 5 miles!! 



indygirl99 said:


> Kim can you point me to a map of the tink from last year? If possible I would like to do a visual walk through when we are at DLR next week. I know it may change but getting a visual of the possible course will work very nicely in my head to help me with training.
> 
> 7 nights/8days I better get to ride RSR at least once during the day and once at night.
> 
> Have a great  race weekend and know that I will be with you in thoughts as I am working all weekend. I get to live viariously through all of you this weekend.



Thanks! Here's the map for you:
Tink Map
The DTD part before Mile 4 was through DTD from backstage DL. We went to the service road behind ESPN and down that through the parking lot and out the back way to the back of the Mickey & Friends lot. 

Have fun next week! I'll make sure it's all nice and pretty for you! I'm w/ you on RSR. That's my hope too!


----------



## indygirl99

Thanks Kim that is just what I wanted.

 Run safe this weekend.


----------



## Shananana

well, I've done it now!
My elder daughter is signed up for the Kids' races! Poor hubby; he said "So I guess me and Violet will have to find SOMETHING to do."

Oh, pity those who go to Disneyland!


----------



## jessicaerv

Shananana said:


> well, I've done it now!
> My elder daughter is signed up for the Kids' races! Poor hubby; he said "So I guess me and Violet will have to find SOMETHING to do."
> 
> Oh, pity those who go to Disneyland!



Poor, little, lost, helpless babies.  

Oh, and congrats on winning tickets!  You are one lucky lady to have won the Carsland Preview AND now Parkhopper tickets.  If you get a minute, send some luck my way, please.  My local radio station is giving away a MHP package next week and I'd like to get my already planned trip free!


----------



## Shananana

jessicaerv said:


> Oh, and congrats on winning tickets!  You are one lucky lady to have won the Carsland Preview AND now Parkhopper tickets.  If you get a minute, send some luck my way, please.  My local radio station is giving away a MHP package next week and I'd like to get my already planned trip free!



 Where there's a will, there's a way. I'll keep praying that you can get your MHP package!!!


----------



## scrappingpickle

Thanks for the link to last years thread.  Totally what I wanted to read.


----------



## NiceOneSimba

My goal is simply to finish without getting swept. This race is about getting my butt in gear and off the couch. I would be beyond thrilled to finish in something under 3:15, so I am definitely a tortise!

I did the day one workout today, because I wanted to make sure that I could do it before the first day of the official training plan on Tuesday. I've been walking all summer, but this was the first time I actually started to run for any distance. I did 10 seconds and walk 50 for the 30 minutes.

For many of you, I'm sure it seems ridiculously slow, but I DID IT!!!

I know I'm ready to start the official training plan. For me, it's going to be a slow journey. I'm working hard not to compare myself to anyone else, but to keep plugging away at increasing my running time in the intervals, and at my distance. I know where I need to be by the end, and I'm confident that if I stick to it, that I will be there to get that medal around my neck in January!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Hey everyone!  How's everyone's training going?  

I've got 8km planned for today.  I did the same last weekend but it didn't feel very good so I'm sticking at the same distance for another week.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Susan - that's great!  You did your 30 mins and that is where you start.  You will get stronger as you go and you WILL get across the finish line.  Keep up with the training program then go claim your medal and wear it with pride.  There is nothing easy about running a half marathon, if it were easy then everyone would be doing it.  Keep with it girl!


----------



## specialks

NiceOneSimba said:


> My goal is simply to finish without getting swept. This race is about getting my butt in gear and off the couch. I would be beyond thrilled to finish in something under 3:15, so I am definitely a tortise!
> 
> I did the day one workout today, because I wanted to make sure that I could do it before the first day of the official training plan on Tuesday. I've been walking all summer, but this was the first time I actually started to run for any distance. I did 10 seconds and walk 50 for the 30 minutes.
> 
> For many of you, I'm sure it seems ridiculously slow, but I DID IT!!!
> 
> I know I'm ready to start the official training plan. For me, it's going to be a slow journey. I'm working hard not to compare myself to anyone else, but to keep plugging away at increasing my running time in the intervals, and at my distance. I know where I need to be by the end, and I'm confident that if I stick to it, that I will be there to get that medal around my neck in January!



Way to go!  Don't sell yourself short.  You still went faster than all the other people sitting at home!   Just starting and keeping with it will build your strength and confidence.  Keep up the good work & don't compare yourself to others.  It's good to figure out your goal and shoot for it!  Have fun!!



kindakrazy2 said:


> Hey everyone!  How's everyone's training going?
> 
> I've got 8km planned for today.  I did the same last weekend but it didn't feel very good so I'm sticking at the same distance for another week.



Started back in my 1/2 training plan since I'm running the W&D in 10 weeks!  I ran 4.77 mi with my DH this morning on a beautiful Seattle day.  I slowed him down since he runs about 2.5 min/mile faster than me, but we still had fun.  I have a horrible knee pain on my left knee now (KT taped my right knee) so that is so disappointing.  I have at 10k at the end of Oct, so I'm hoping to get a good time on it to submit for my time on the W&D so I get closer to the front.  I ran the Tink last year and being in corral E (since I hadn't ever run a 10k+) was a big bummer.  I only ran 3 and 1s today and hope to increase that to 10 and 1s over the next 10 weeks, but I'm not sure.  Now that school is starting back I'm hoping to join a 1/week yoga class with hopes that it will help stretch my IT band and get rid of this runners knee junk I'm having to deal with.  

Keep up the training everyone!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

> Started back in my 1/2 training plan since I'm running the W&D in 10 weeks!  I ran 4.77 mi with my DH this morning on a beautiful Seattle day.  I slowed him down since he runs about 2.5 min/mile faster than me, but we still had fun.  I have a horrible knee pain on my left knee now (KT taped my right knee) so that is so disappointing.  I have at 10k at the end of Oct, so I'm hoping to get a good time on it to submit for my time on the W&D so I get closer to the front.  I ran the Tink last year and being in corral E (since I hadn't ever run a 10k+) was a big bummer.  I only ran 3 and 1s today and hope to increase that to 10 and 1s over the next 10 weeks, but I'm not sure.  Now that school is starting back I'm hoping to join a 1/week yoga class with hopes that it will help stretch my IT band and get rid of this runners knee junk I'm having to deal with.
> 
> Keep up the training everyone!!





I am thinking of doing the W&D half next year to do my C2C.  I'll be anxiously awaiting a race report from you about it this year!


----------



## longhorns2

It's here it's here!  Official training starts this week!  (If you are following Galloway's plan that is!)

Good luck ladies- we can do this!


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> It's here it's here!  Official training starts this week!  (If you are following Galloway's plan that is!)
> 
> Good luck ladies- we can do this!




WOOHOO!!!

Here we go!  Somehow it seems more "real" now that the training plans have started officially.


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Here we go!  Somehow it seems more "real" now that the training plans have started officially.



ITA Sarah!    I'm excited though!

Soooo... now I have an obsession question.  I do this a lot, so bear with me.

Hydroguy posted new EMH showing DCA will be getting EMH on Sunday mornings, rather than DL.  This poses a quandry for me as far as the race course is concerned.

I really like the look of the race course Tink ran in 2012 compared to the course they ran today for DL half.  I haven't been on either one, but as a Princess vet, I really love having a goal for the first  couple miles (get to MK) and then something to look forward to at the end (run a bit through Epcot)  So the 2012 Tink course gets more excitement from me than the DL course which seems to give you all the good stuff at the beginning, leaving nothing but long industrial stretch for the end.  (yeah, I know, the stadium, but... eh....)

BUT

With EMH, this means DCA should be opening at 7am that morning for EMH guests if the hours remain the same as they historically do. Some of us caboose runners will still be on the streets!  At Epcot, they do open to guests and just kinda crowd control as we run past them.  I hear the same with Animal Kingdom when the marathon is going on.  In fact, marathoners will stop and jump on Expedition Everest as they run past it- have a quick little ride in the middle of the marathon- lol!!!

What do you think will happen?  Do you think they will change the course?  Change EMH that morning? Have us run through DCA anyway?  I was hoping maybe the course would include a run through Carsland- it's so pretty there!  But I can't imagine, at least with current crowds, they would do that with all those people on the street.  So my dream is probably out.

Previous runners- what part of DCA did we run through?  Can you mark up a map or something to give me an idea?

I know I know... why worry- it will be what it will be!  I'm not worried, just curious!  It's my nature- what can I say?


----------



## edna mode

Hi All,
I'm Kelly, joining for my first 1/2. Just finished my 5th Disney 5K at DL yesterday as a walker (bad knee won't let me run). I'm starting the Jeff Galloway program too this week. Saw him speak at the health expo Friday - he's great. Looking forward to chatting with all of you!


----------



## indygirl99

edna mode said:


> Hi All,
> I'm Kelly, joining for my first 1/2. Just finished my 5th Disney 5K at DL yesterday as a walker (bad knee won't let me run). I'm starting the Jeff Galloway program too this week. Saw him speak at the health expo Friday - he's great. Looking forward to chatting with all of you!



Okay I am laughing at myself right now. When I first read this I thought you said you finished the 5K with a walker and I had this vision of you using one of the walkers with tennis balls on the front wheels.

It is time for me to go to bed because I am seeing crazy things.


----------



## kindakrazy2

First day of official training today ladies!  Woohoo!  

Happy running everyone!


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> ITA Sarah!    I'm excited though!
> 
> Soooo... now I have an obsession question.  I do this a lot, so bear with me.
> 
> Hydroguy posted new EMH showing DCA will be getting EMH on Sunday mornings, rather than DL.  This poses a quandry for me as far as the race course is concerned.
> 
> I really like the look of the race course Tink ran in 2012 compared to the course they ran today for DL half.  I haven't been on either one, but as a Princess vet, I really love having a goal for the first  couple miles (get to MK) and then something to look forward to at the end (run a bit through Epcot)  So the 2012 Tink course gets more excitement from me than the DL course which seems to give you all the good stuff at the beginning, leaving nothing but long industrial stretch for the end.  (yeah, I know, the stadium, but... eh....)
> 
> BUT
> 
> With EMH, this means DCA should be opening at 7am that morning for EMH guests if the hours remain the same as they historically do. Some of us caboose runners will still be on the streets!  At Epcot, they do open to guests and just kinda crowd control as we run past them.  I hear the same with Animal Kingdom when the marathon is going on.  In fact, marathoners will stop and jump on Expedition Everest as they run past it- have a quick little ride in the middle of the marathon- lol!!!
> 
> What do you think will happen?  Do you think they will change the course?  Change EMH that morning? Have us run through DCA anyway?  I was hoping maybe the course would include a run through Carsland- it's so pretty there!  But I can't imagine, at least with current crowds, they would do that with all those people on the street.  So my dream is probably out.
> 
> Previous runners- what part of DCA did we run through?  Can you mark up a map or something to give me an idea?
> 
> I know I know... why worry- it will be what it will be!  I'm not worried, just curious!  It's my nature- what can I say?



Great question! I'm curious to find out too! I have last years map pinned up at work and I love looking at it and seeing how far I know I can make it hehe...

Kim - hope the DL half went well for you over the weekend! 

We were camping this weekend so I have run since Wednesday night. Tonight I'll do a nice 2.5 miles, probably do the same on Thursday and then Sunday I'll do my long run. Last long run was 6 miles so I'll do 6.5 th is time.  My 10K is the following Sunday so this weekend will be my last long run before I run my first 10K! My bib came in the mail over the weekend so it feels official now! Kinda bummed I'm not going to the expo for this one so I wont get my shirt until after the race. oh well. 

Hope training is going good for everyone!


----------



## longhorns2

Thanks for reminding me about my obsession!  I found some info that chilled me out a bit. 

First of all, DCA with emh should be a 9 am opening if they stick to the same hours as last year. So this shouldn't be an issue if we finish the race through DCA.   Phew

Second, I found a note on the blog that says we will run through carsland!  So I was excited to see that in print. 

Need to get in the treadmill but really not feeling it.  Blah. Here goes 30 min!


----------



## jessicaerv

So, I know we're starting the Jeff Galloway program this week, but I'm still finishing my 5k101 training, so I'm following that program through to the end (2 more weeks).  Its more aggressive anyway.

Today my training run was 12 min jog/3 min walk intervals x3, with 5 minute warm-up and cool down walks.  The treadmill at my club will only allow a max 45 minute work out, so I didn't get to finish the last minute of my last interval.  This sucks, and I'm going to have to figure a way around it.  Maybe count my walk in and out of the parking lot as my warm up?  

Can't wait for my first 5k on Sunday -- THANKS FOR ALL THE INSPIRATION, LADIES!!!


----------



## kirstie101

Help! A friend of mine is on a team doing the Nike half marathon in SF on 10/14 and they have a spot open that I could buy! Do I do it? I was going to try to get in next year but now I kinda want to do it this year since I have the opportunity and theres no guarantee I'd get in next year. I know I wont be at 13.1 running by 10/14. In fact the most I'll be at is 8 doing run/walk intervals. The time limit on it is like 5 hours so even if I walked the last 5 miles I could still finish and get the Tiffany necklace   oh what to do?


----------



## BabieDuckie

kirstie101 said:


> Help! A friend of mine is on a team doing the Nike half marathon in SF on 10/14 and they have a spot open that I could buy! Do I do it? I was going to try to get in next year but now I kinda want to do it this year since I have the opportunity and theres no guarantee I'd get in next year. I know I wont be at 13.1 running by 10/14. In fact the most I'll be at is 8 doing run/walk intervals. The time limit on it is like 5 hours so even if I walked the last 5 miles I could still finish and get the Tiffany necklace   oh what to do?



Tiffany necklace?!  I MUST put this on the calendar for next year. Yay! I've found motivation to keep training for something AFTER Tink!

I say go for it! You can definitely do it!!


----------



## kirstie101

BabieDuckie said:


> Tiffany necklace?!  I MUST put this on the calendar for next year. Yay! I've found motivation to keep training for something AFTER Tink!
> 
> I say go for it! You can definitely do it!!



Tiffany necklace presented to you by an SF fireman in a tuxedo


----------



## jessicaerv

kirstie101 said:


> Help! A friend of mine is on a team doing the Nike half marathon in SF on 10/14 and they have a spot open that I could buy! Do I do it? I was going to try to get in next year but now I kinda want to do it this year since I have the opportunity and theres no guarantee I'd get in next year. I know I wont be at 13.1 running by 10/14. In fact the most I'll be at is 8 doing run/walk intervals. The time limit on it is like 5 hours so even if I walked the last 5 miles I could still finish and get the Tiffany necklace   oh what to do?



I'm sure you could do it, but take into account that San Francisco is very hilly.  I haven't seen the course map, but there are bound to be some pretty significant inclines.

On the other hand.... Tiffany necklace!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> Help! A friend of mine is on a team doing the Nike half marathon in SF on 10/14 and they have a spot open that I could buy! Do I do it? I was going to try to get in next year but now I kinda want to do it this year since I have the opportunity and theres no guarantee I'd get in next year. I know I wont be at 13.1 running by 10/14. In fact the most I'll be at is 8 doing run/walk intervals. The time limit on it is like 5 hours so even if I walked the last 5 miles I could still finish and get the Tiffany necklace   oh what to do?




A friend of mine did it last year and LOVED it but yes, its a serious course.  There is a reason they give you 5 hours to do it.  But ya, if I had a guaranteed spot - I'd be there and kill myself to do it!


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> A friend of mine did it last year and LOVED it but yes, its a serious course.  There is a reason they give you 5 hours to do it.  But ya, if I had a guaranteed spot - I'd be there and kill myself to do it!



Ugh, Hills! I haven't even gone up a hill yet. I dont even like slight inclines! Gonna have to think about this one and then talk to DH. Its not cheap so I do need to factor in a night in SF as well as the reg fee.


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> Ugh, Hills! I haven't even gone up a hill yet. I dont even like slight inclines! Gonna have to think about this one and then talk to DH. Its not cheap so I do need to factor in a night in SF as well as the reg fee.




Who cares how hard it is - firefighters, tuxedos and tiffany jewelry - what more do you need?  lol!


----------



## kim3339

Hi everyone! I'm back, just got home and am ready to go down again. 
Not a good wknd for running, 5k was fun, but it was too much for my knee. In retrospect should have skipped that one. Had to drop out of the 1/2, b/c my knee was feeling way too weak for me to be comfortable. But that's ok, not every race will be a good one and I knew it'd be a challenge to do the race this year. But I was in DL so not a bad wknd overall. Loved Cars Land!!!



longhorns2 said:


> What do you think will happen?  Do you think they will change the course?  Change EMH that morning? Have us run through DCA anyway?  I was hoping maybe the course would include a run through Carsland- it's so pretty there!  But I can't imagine, at least with current crowds, they would do that with all those people on the street.  So my dream is probably out.
> 
> Previous runners- what part of DCA did we run through?  Can you mark up a map or something to give me an idea?



Asked about the pacers and the guy told me yes they'll have them at Tink. 

For the DCA part of the course at the end, I think we came in near TOT and went through Bugs Land. We left Bugs to the old parking lot behind the park. How we got to Bugs from TOT don't remember, sorry. Maybe around Grizzly Run? And don't forget we go off at 5, so we'll be out by 9. They might only do EMH for DL and open DCA a little later. I can tell you that DCA wasn't open when we were running so that wasn't a prob. And when we're on DIsney way going into TOT they do a really good job of making sure people don't cut across in front of runners as they try to get into the park.




kirstie101 said:


> Help! A friend of mine is on a team doing the Nike half marathon in SF on 10/14 and they have a spot open that I could buy! Do I do it? I was going to try to get in next year but now I kinda want to do it this year since I have the opportunity and theres no guarantee I'd get in next year. I know I wont be at 13.1 running by 10/14. In fact the most I'll be at is 8 doing run/walk intervals. The time limit on it is like 5 hours so even if I walked the last 5 miles I could still finish and get the Tiffany necklace   oh what to do?



It's a _tough _course. There's a hill from the Presidio to the GGB that is not fun and there's another right after that one that is just as bad. You go downhill after that one, but there are a couple of other big ones after the downhill again. The nice thing is you have that big down hill after the Cliff House before you go into GG Park. The plus is that you'll close to the water so hopefully there'll be some fog, there was last year. The start area is kinda a mess b/c they don't have corrals and it's literally wrapped around Union Square so it's a crowded free for all. But the support along the course is better than any race I've run b/c it's TnT's biggest race so their cheer groups are all over and loud and really great. You don't get the shirt until the finish and make sure you get the right one. There were a lot of complaints that people got one that said marathon and ran the 1/2 and vice versa and they didn't think to check when they were handed theirs so make sure you check if you run. The necklaces are really nice though, last year's was simple I love mine. And the fireman are nice to look at, really cute last year. Year before were so-so.


----------



## BabieDuckie

kirstie101 said:


> Tiffany necklace presented to you by an SF fireman in a tuxedo



Oh, yeah.   Definitely putting my name in!


----------



## ludari

I am looking forward to this race again with my friends.  We just finished the DL half this past weekend and it was a blast.  The best part for me was running through Cars Land.  I also enjoyed all the classic cars between mile markers 8 and 9.  They didn't have that last year so it was a nice surprise.  I know that the Tinker half has a different route than the DL half but I am crossing my fingers that at least it includes the same route inside the parks as the DL half.  It was bit different than races past and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:


> Asked about the pacers and the guy told me yes they'll have them at Tink.




You soooo rock to remember that!  Thank you!  I'll be looking for them then. 

Sorry about not finishing the half, but glad you went and had a good time regardless.  Boo knee!  BOO!  I'm so tempted to do the 5K at Princess (not so much at Tink- lol) but fear the same issue.  So I'll probably skip it.


----------



## kirstie101

Still no decision on Nike. I'm thinking about it. 

Kim - Sorry you werent able to finish the half. Injuries suck! 

I did 2.75 last night and it felt really good. I can tell its getting darker earlier now though. I have to keep moving up my run time or I get stuck out there with the sun down which makes me nervous.


----------



## wdwrich

Hi all.  Had a great time this weekend at DL.  DW and I ran the 5k and our daughter and her husband ran the half.  Had lunch at White Water Snacks (in the GC) on Friday.  Halfway through our meal, Jeff Galloway and his wife came in for lunch.  Had a nice chat and took some photos after our meals.  What a great way to start off the race weekend!

BTW, Cars Land is awesome.  Got to ride Radiator Springs Racers twice on Friday!


----------



## wdwrich

P.S. For those wanting to get fast passes for Radiator Springs Racers first thing when DCA opens, please note:

1- There is a separate queue that forms just inside the park for RSR fast passes.  You do not go all the way into Cars Land to get the fast passes.

2- The fast passes usually run out by mid morning.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I just booked my flight!!!!  

WOOOHOOOOOO!!!

I'm really going to do this! 

Dancing bananas to celebrate!


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> Still no decision on Nike. I'm thinking about it.
> 
> I can tell its getting darker earlier now though. I have to keep moving up my run time or I get stuck out there with the sun down which makes me nervous.



If you decide not to do Nike that weekend, there's a race for the Pumpkin Festival over at Half Moon Bay. They do a 5/10k and it starts before the festival so you don't have to deal w/ all that crazy traffic. And the great thing is if you reg before 10/10, it's only $25 and you get a tee-shirt and a pumpkin!! Just throwin it out there, I'm thinking about doing that 1. Did the 5k a couple of years ago and it was fun. 

I noticed the darkness last night too! It was around 7-7:30 and I looked outside and it was darker already and not b/c of the clouds. 

I saw this little guy and had to use him!  I love it, if it was a brace and not crutches that would've been me this past weekend!


----------



## kirstie101

Sarah - congrats on booking your flight! Makes it feel so more real! 

DH put in his request for Friday and Monday off work. Hopefully he'll get approved. But anyway that made it feel even more real for me. 

Kim - thanks for the info! Actually that is an awesome idea for a fall race - I wish someone around here would do one like that. 

I'm 99% sure I'm gonna do Nike! One of my friends said I could share a room with her so that will help with the costs. I just changed hotels for my 10K next weekend to save $100 to also help out with the cash flow. My longest run by the time I do Nike will have been 8 miles. So I figure no reason I can't add one mile onto that on race day. Then I'll just plan on walking up to 4 miles if I need to. And since I dont have any hill training under my belt I'll take it easy on the smaller ones and walk the steeper ones.  I'm scared but excited at the same time!  Plus I figure it will help me mentally with Tink, knowing I've done the distance already.


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> I'm 99% sure I'm gonna do Nike! One of my friends said I could share a room with her so that will help with the costs. I just changed hotels for my 10K next weekend to save $100 to also help out with the cash flow. My longest run by the time I do Nike will have been 8 miles. So I figure no reason I can't add one mile onto that on race day. Then I'll just plan on walking up to 4 miles if I need to. And since I dont have any hill training under my belt I'll take it easy on the smaller ones and walk the steeper ones.  I'm scared but excited at the same time!  Plus I figure it will help me mentally with Tink, knowing I've done the distance already.




Awesome!


----------



## BabieDuckie

kirstie101 said:


> I'm 99% sure I'm gonna do Nike! One of my friends said I could share a room with her so that will help with the costs. I just changed hotels for my 10K next weekend to save $100 to also help out with the cash flow. My longest run by the time I do Nike will have been 8 miles. So I figure no reason I can't add one mile onto that on race day. Then I'll just plan on walking up to 4 miles if I need to. And since I dont have any hill training under my belt I'll take it easy on the smaller ones and walk the steeper ones.  I'm scared but excited at the same time!  Plus I figure it will help me mentally with Tink, knowing I've done the distance already.



YAY!! Tiffany's necklace and hot firemen in tuxedos!  I'm inspired that you've decided to do this! I'd love to hear all about it after you've finished. Good luck to you!


----------



## MVBowers111

I haven't read all of this thread so maybe this has been answered, but does anyone know why the Tink 1/2 starts at 5 am? We just got back from running the Disneyland 1/2 and it started at 5:45...I'm used to running races at 6 am but 5 just seems so early. Surely it's not hot in January and the parks don't even open til 9 or 10, so what's up with the early start? 

It still won't keep me from running it, but I'm curious! Good luck to all who are running it in January. I'm looking forward to running it in 2014. It looks awesome!


----------



## longhorns2

I dont know why 5am--- I assume it might have something to do with the city, or the holiday weekend.  I know DL was also on a holiday, but I'd guess there's some conflict with the roads or maybe something else (convention wise) going on that necessitates the roads being cleared sooner.

Or it could be the desire to open DCA earlier than they did last year (10am open last year)  With Carsland and all the hoopla, it just might have changed a bit of the planning from Disney.  Rather than change the route, they are running us early in order to open a bit earlier perhaps.  

Who knows? 

Personally, I'm cool with earlier runs- less chance of getting too hot for those of us running 3 hr halves.    I'll take cold over hot at the end myself.  

GL Kristie!  I think that's a great plan- run what you can and walk what you need to do. 

Awesome on flight arrangements Sarah!  WOOT!


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> I'm 99% sure I'm gonna do Nike! One of my friends said I could share a room with her so that will help with the costs. I just changed hotels for my 10K next weekend to save $100 to also help out with the cash flow. My longest run by the time I do Nike will have been 8 miles. So I figure no reason I can't add one mile onto that on race day. Then I'll just plan on walking up to 4 miles if I need to. And since I dont have any hill training under my belt I'll take it easy on the smaller ones and walk the steeper ones.  I'm scared but excited at the same time!  Plus I figure it will help me mentally with Tink, knowing I've done the distance already.



  Yay!!  You'll have a lot of fun. And you'll have to post a pic of the necklace. As for hill training, if you have access to a treadmill, try to work some run/walks in, any little bit will help. Also, heads up about the "expo"... it's not really an expo but a tent at Union Square. So make sure you bring your own gus/chomps and anything you'll need for the race b/c they don't have anything there. Race shirts and things like that are in the Nike Store and bring a camera b/c the list all the names of the runners on the outside of the store on the windows. 



MVBowers111 said:


> I haven't read all of this thread so maybe this has been answered, but does anyone know why the Tink 1/2 starts at 5 am? We just got back from running the Disneyland 1/2 and it started at 5:45...I'm used to running races at 6 am but 5 just seems so early. Surely it's not hot in January and the parks don't even open til 9 or 10, so what's up with the early start?



I think like Patty said it could be b/c of the holiday weekend or they want to try out the 5am start and maybe change the other races. I wish the DL 1/2 would start that early. And around mile 11 1/2 to 12 1/2 we were in DCA so maybe they want enough time for everyone to finish and be able to clear the park before it opens. 

Tink this year was the last weekend in Jan and while 2 weeks probably doesn't really make a big difference, it was actually a little warm this year. Not as warm as last weekend, but I was fine in capris and a short sleeve ~ no gloves, sleeves or long tights, even as I walked over to the start that morning. They were giving out the foil blankets, but there wasn't really a need for them.


----------



## kim3339

Just updated the list in post #2 of everyone running. I think I have everyone, but if I forgot you, let me know and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## LuvSulley

kim3339 said:


> Just updated the list in post #2 of everyone running. I think I have everyone, but if I forgot you, let me know and I'll add you to the list.



Can you add the 1/2 to my name? I'm doing both!

I'm going to start the training program tomorrow.. got sick at DL last weekend so I couldn't start on Tuesday. The 5k was fun but made me realize how much work I need to do to get ready for Tinker! I was kind of disappointed that the 5K medal was plastic.. oh wells.. that just gives me more motivation to finish the half so I can get the heavy medal


----------



## longhorns2

What's the training look like for everyone?

I'm doing 45-55 min runs 2xs a week, and then one more progressively long run. this week the "long" will be 4 miles.  Similar to Galloways plan, but not exactly. I'm doing 1:1 running right now, but thinking I may try 30:30 to see if that helps speed (some people claim it really did for them- who knows?)


----------



## kirstie101

I'm doing something similar to you, loosely based on Galloway. I do 2 short runs during the week which are 30 minutes/2.5 miles. One long run on the weekend. Yesterday was 7 miles. I add .5 miles every week. I try not to do intervals during my short runs but always do them on my long runs. I'm doing 2:1's for at least the first half of the long run. As I get closer to the end I let myself run longer if it feels right.


----------



## LuvSulley

I'm loosely following the Galloway training schedule. I didn't do the short runs last week cause I was sick so I did 3 miles Saturday and Sunday. Its hard for me to stay on track when there's too many rest days so I plan to do more runs than the schedule says.. at least 3 30 minutes on weekdays and then the mileage specified on the schedule on Saturday or Sunday. I am doing 3:1 intervals right now and plan to increase the running interval by 1 minute each week. 

I have a question.. when I signed up for the 1/2.. i put my time as 3:30.. does that mean they will put me in the last corral? I didn't realize that the last corral is bad because you won't have a "cushion."


----------



## kim3339

LuvSulley said:


> Can you add the 1/2 to my name? I'm doing both!



Changed it for you.




longhorns2 said:


> What's the training look like for everyone?



I officially start training for Goofy and by default Tink this week. I'm doing Hal Higdon's Intermediate schedule b/c of the back to back for Goofy. It has me doing 5 days of running and 1 cross w/ 1 rest day. I'm altering it until my knee's back to 100% so a little less during the week and only 4 days. First 6 weeks are okay, but week 7 it ramps up and is the 1st big one, 6 on Sat and 15 on Sun. 



LuvSulley said:


> I have a question.. when I signed up for the 1/2.. i put my time as 3:30.. does that mean they will put me in the last corral? I didn't realize that the last corral is bad because you won't have a "cushion."



Usually they'll put you in the last corral. You can request a time change to move you up in corrals. I believe as long as it's over 2:45 you won't need a race time for the change.


----------



## BabieDuckie

kim3339 said:


> Usually they'll put you in the last corral. You can request a time change to move you up in corrals. I believe as long as it's over 2:45 you won't need a race time for the change.



Oh boy... I did the same thing, put my time in as 3:30 because it's my first race ever. I wasn't sure how the corral placement was going to work. It made sense to me that if you're a faster runner, you start later, but I guess that's not the case. I think I need to change my time!


----------



## LuvSulley

kim3339 said:


> Changed it for you.
> Usually they'll put you in the last corral. You can request a time change to move you up in corrals. I believe as long as it's over 2:45 you won't need a race time for the change.



How do I request a time change?

BTW, I hope your knee feels better soon!


----------



## kim3339

LuvSulley said:


> How do I request a time change?
> 
> BTW, I hope your knee feels better soon!



Try this one: DisneySports@TrackShack.com and if that one doesn't work there's this one: disneyland.half.marathon@disneysports.com

Thanks! I think it's getting there, didn't do anything last week and didn't have any problems. Went to the gym yesterday and it's a little sore today, but I did some weights so that could be it too. I'm hoping 2 weeks and be back to 100%, we'll see!


----------



## LuvSulley

kim3339 said:


> Try this one: DisneySports@TrackShack.com and if that one doesn't work there's this one: disneyland.half.marathon@disneysports.com
> 
> Thanks! I think it's getting there, didn't do anything last week and didn't have any problems. Went to the gym yesterday and it's a little sore today, but I did some weights so that could be it too. I'm hoping 2 weeks and be back to 100%, we'll see!



Thanks! I emailed them so fingers crossed. For the proof of time, what are they looking for? Like do they want your finished time from any race with any distance? I am thinking about signing up for the 10k Awesome 80's run in San Francisco.. If my pace gets better and I can complete the half before 2:45, could I submit that?


----------



## kim3339

LuvSulley said:


> Thanks! I emailed them so fingers crossed. For the proof of time, what are they looking for? Like do they want your finished time from any race with any distance? I am thinking about signing up for the 10k Awesome 80's run in San Francisco.. If my pace gets better and I can complete the half before 2:45, could I submit that?



I'm doing that 1 too!! I got a flier at the Color Run and it looks like so much fun. For proof of time to get below the 2:45, I think they say they want a race over 6 miles, so the 10k would be perfect. I emailed them a while back and I gave them the race and results as well as pasted in the results from the race results page. They're usually pretty good about getting back to you, I think I got a response in 2 days. 

I have to email them too b/c I can't remember if I checked the C2C box for Tink. I'm pretty sure I did, but I figure it can't hurt and doing the races back to back I better get that beautiful medal!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Hi everyone.

I'm doing the official training program but only sort of.  My long runs were already longer then the weekend long ones so I'm just going longer then they suggest and creeping my distance up slower.  

This weekend I went 9kms so about 5.3 miles if my math is correct.  I have a 10km race on Oct 13 (I think thats the date) to use as my proof of time so I'm hoping for a fast run.  Fingers crossed!

I'm also doing 3x30 min runs during the week and one day of cross training.  We'll see how it goes.  

In terms of intervals - I run straight through for runs 10km or less so right now thats what I'm doing.  Once I get over the 10km mark I'll go to 10/1 - run 10 mins and walk 1 min.  My times are faster if I do that vs running it straight through.  

I'm seriously considering doing the Wine and Dine 1/2 in WDW in November to get my C2C.  I've been thinking about it for a while and I think I really want to do it.  I can hear my bank account crying already!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Oh - I did the Color Run a couple of weeks ago with my kids and it was SO MUCH FUN!!!!!!!

If you have a chance - do it!  

But you can't use it as proof of time because they don't time the run!  In their own words "we don't even own a watch"  LOL!   Most people were walking/running/rolling on the ground playing in the "colour".  Was just a fun thing to do, but don't think of it as training or prep for a "real" race.


----------



## jessicaerv

Just checking in.  Completed my 5k on Sunday in 48:10, about 8 minutes slower than I was hoping for.  I programmed my iPod for 5k distance, and imagine my surprise when it announced "Congratulations, you just completed a 5k!!" when the finish line was nowhere in sight!    Turns out the darn thing needs to be recalibrated; it said I ran 6k when I really only ran 5.  I was pretty disheartened when this happened, because it means that all along I've been training and thinking my pace is X when really it isn't even close.  I have to hold on to the positive thoughts that at least the improvements that I've been seeing are correct -- if I improved by 1 min/mile, then that really happened.  It just wasn't from 15 min to 14 but 16 to 15.  Ah well.  Still, progress is progress.

This morning I ran 30 minutes straight on the treadmill.  That made me do this:


----------



## LuvSulley

kim3339 said:


> I'm doing that 1 too!! I got a flier at the Color Run and it looks like so much fun. For proof of time to get below the 2:45, I think they say they want a race over 6 miles, so the 10k would be perfect. I emailed them a while back and I gave them the race and results as well as pasted in the results from the race results page. They're usually pretty good about getting back to you, I think I got a response in 2 days.
> 
> I have to email them too b/c I can't remember if I checked the C2C box for Tink. I'm pretty sure I did, but I figure it can't hurt and doing the races back to back I better get that beautiful medal!



Cool! Are you planning to dress up for the 80's run? 



jessicaerv said:


> Just checking in.  Completed my 5k on Sunday in 48:10, about 8 minutes slower than I was hoping for.  I programmed my iPod for 5k distance, and imagine my surprise when it announced "Congratulations, you just completed a 5k!!" when the finish line was nowhere in sight!    Turns out the darn thing needs to be recalibrated; it said I ran 6k when I really only ran 5.  I was pretty disheartened when this happened, because it means that all along I've been training and thinking my pace is X when really it isn't even close.  I have to hold on to the positive thoughts that at least the improvements that I've been seeing are correct -- if I improved by 1 min/mile, then that really happened.  It just wasn't from 15 min to 14 but 16 to 15.  Ah well.  Still, progress is progress.
> 
> This morning I ran 30 minutes straight on the treadmill.  That made me do this:



Were you using a app to track the distance? If so, which one? I been using the free Nike one and I think its saying I ran further than actual too. Anyone have any app recommendations for keeping track?


----------



## longhorns2

Nike Apps are pretty bad, it's true.  but now that you know this, try to keep it in mind when you are running those long distances.  Use it as a guide, but running a race or running a known distance (like a marked trail or something you can drive and measure) will help if you are really wondering your pace.

My half in January last year - yeah, Nike GPS had me doing 14.4 miles instead of 13.1.  Boo!    

I still use Nike, but if I am on the treadmill I use that distance as my true distance.  Sometime Nike will let me calibrate a run afterward, so I will change it then.  But it doesn't always- so I know my mileage is often off.

I ran a 5K in 35 min on Tuesday.  Um... no, I didn't.   I know I didn't.  But it *was* faster than any other Nike tracked 5K I have done, so I took that to be improvement. 

I don't think any of the phone apps are perfectly accurate.  I have major issues in my area with RunKeeper as well.  It could be a better signal in yours though- might want to check it out.  A Garmin should be pretty spot on though- but I haven't the $$$ to get one.  So I'll just mentally adjust my Nike and make it work.


----------



## kindakrazy2

there is a site called map my run dot com (you can figure that out I'm sure) that you can plot your run to get an exact distance.  I know its not the same as having something with you or giving you real time pacing or anything like that but its great for figuring out distances and plotting routes.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I use the the Nike+ app ( I think I paid for it) and its seems pretty accurate. It uses GPS to measure the distance run. It also uses a pedometer so you can use it on the treadmill too.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jen541

There are two Nike apps. One is gps and one is not. I have the one that is not. 

Instead of distance being gaged by gps, I have a sensor in my shoe that talks to my app. The distance came out almost perfect when I did never land 5K. HOWEVER, this is because I calibrated my very first run in the most accurate way. Instead of on a treadmill ( or instead of using factory setting) I started at the start line at the high school track field, ran 4 laps at a CONSISTENT pace (doesn't matter what pace as long as doesn't vary) to the same exact start line... Staying in the SAME LANE the whole run. This is the best ad most accurate way to calibrate because the track field is Pre measured to perfection. 

Now, if  there were minor differences in a race than it is usually because I took extra steps to use a restroom, stop at a station... 

This has worked very well for me. HTH 

Live to run, can't wait for never land 5K 2013!!!!!


----------



## kim3339

kindakrazy2 said:


> Oh - I did the Color Run a couple of weeks ago with my kids and it was SO MUCH FUN!!!!!!!



I did that 1 in July and had a blast!! I can't wait until next year's, it was the most fun I've had at a race ever. 



jessicaerv said:


> I have to hold on to the positive thoughts that at least the improvements that I've been seeing are correct -- if I improved by 1 min/mile, then that really happened.  It just wasn't from 15 min to 14 but 16 to 15.  Ah well.  Still, progress is progress.
> 
> This morning I ran 30 minutes straight on the treadmill.  That made me do this:



Congrats on the 30 min! And remember what you said ~ any progress is good progress plus you still have 4 months to go. You'll totally be ready for the 1/2. 



LuvSulley said:


> Cool! Are you planning to dress up for the 80's run?



Kinda. I bought a cheap neon shirt at Michael's that I'm going to cut up a little and found some cheap jelly bracelets and neon glasses to accessorize. Thank you Halloween!


----------



## Shananana

kim3339 said:


> I bought a cheap neon shirt at Michael's that I'm going to cut up a little and found some cheap jelly bracelets and neon glasses to accessorize. Thank you Halloween!



I'm doing the 80's run down here in San Diego... I have an "I  the 80's" shirt - neon pink, of course. That will be fun!


----------



## kim3339

Shananana said:


> I'm doing the 80's run down here in San Diego... I have an "I  the 80's" shirt - neon pink, of course. That will be fun!



Aaawww!! SD, how I miss you! Where do you live? I used to live in North Park just overlooking Balboa and I miss it so much.  I always say if a job opportunity opened I'd move back there in a heartbeat. I used to get my fill w/ the RnR races, but they charge waaaaay too much. But I signed up for the SD 1/2 in March.


----------



## indygirl99

Hi all DH and I just got in late last night from our wonderful vacation at DLR and I am now trying to catch up on all things email and such.

Am a little off on the Tink training but with my "mileage" my legs didn't get a rest. 2 of the days we walked 9.5 miles and the rest was 7.25 to 7.8 miles. 

We did make it to the power walk 2 of the days we were there and it was a fun time. Sally kept the pace up.  We walked at 16 min mile one day and the other day was a 15.5 min mile.

I will get my runs in today and fri and then on Sun I will run the Race for the Cure 8K then I should be back on pace for the training.


----------



## kindakrazy2

How's everyone's training going?

I just got in from my 30 min run for the day.  I ended up going right around 5km in the 30 mins so not too bad considering its really hot and sunny here today.  

Just over 4 months ladies!  Woohoo!


----------



## longhorns2

I did P90X legs and back yesterday, so gave the legs a much needed rest today.  They hurt!  But plan on doing a long run tomorrow--- or maybe a 30 min with the long on Sunday.  Will have to see how things shake out.


----------



## kirstie101

My knee has been a little wonky since my 7 miles on Sunday. Tonight will be my first run since then. I'll do intervals if I feel it at all. Dont want to hurt myself before my 10K on Sunday! 
Ran over to Fleet Feet at lunch in my never ending quest for a headband that stays on my head. Decided to give "sweatybands" a try. Got a super cute one thats hot pink and black and has little martini glasses on it! Doesn't match any of my running tops but I guess that mean I need to buy some new ones.....Lets hope this one works and doesn't slip off of my head!


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> My knee has been a little wonky since my 7 miles on Sunday. Tonight will be my first run since then. I'll do intervals if I feel it at all. Dont want to hurt myself before my 10K on Sunday!
> Ran over to Fleet Feet at lunch in my never ending quest for a headband that stays on my head. Decided to give "sweatybands" a try. Got a super cute one thats hot pink and black and has little martini glasses on it! Doesn't match any of my running tops but I guess that mean I need to buy some new ones.....Lets hope this one works and doesn't slip off of my head!



I can't find one that stays on my head either.  I think its the shape of my head - I don't have a "ledge" at the back for it to stay under.  One of my daughters has the same shape head as me and can't wear them either and the other one can.  I'm a little jealous.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I can't wear them either. Lol. I have to run with a visor to keep my hair out of my face.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## longhorns2

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I can't wear them either. Lol. I have to run with a visor to keep my hair out of my face.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'm all about the visor too.  I put the matching headbands around my visor though if I want to look cute.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

longhorns2 said:
			
		

> I'm all about the visor too.  I put the matching headbands around my visor though if I want to look cute.



Good idea!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> I'm all about the visor too.  I put the matching headbands around my visor though if I want to look cute.



Yes ladies this is me too! Visors work for me and I guess thats what I'm going to stick too. 
Though I will say the sweatyband stayed on for a 40 minute run/walk on the treadmill last night. Thats never happened before. I'll give it a few road tests next week and see if it stays on outside. For the race I'm definitely sticking with my visor though.  In fact I think I'll pick up a new visor in DL on our vaction in a couple weeks.


----------



## kirstie101

Question for you all - does running on a treadmill ever get easier? 
I dont do it often. Haven't done it in a few months. But I hate it. I have to run slower than I run on my outside runs, no clue why. I hold on with at least one hand for the majority of my run cause I get nervous. And the whole time I just feel awkward! 

I know if I'm going to continue to run through the winter on week nights(and I am!) that I'm going to need to embrace the treadmill but I'm just not a fan.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I hate treadmill running but I do it on occasion.  It seems like I'm working harder and going slower.  There are no distractions either nor any change in pace, surface, foot strike or anything so I find it very difficult.  But maybe I'm just a whiner!  lol!


----------



## longhorns2

A lot depends on the treadmill. I'm very comfortable on mine at home but hate the ones at the gym.  It's a personal preference I think.  

I use mine for the short runs but outside for all the long ones.  And I go feel like I run faster outside which is odd since treadmills are kinda helping you with forward motion.


----------



## specialks

I always run on my treadmill with a 1% incline because I read they are easier than outdoor runs.  However, my real run times are always a bit faster than my treadmill pace time.  However, I totally agree that treadmill runs are a bit depressing.  I run outside when possible.  My in-laws in Edmonton run out in the snow.  They're amazing at judging the snow and spotting icy spots.  It's quite funny really.  So, being as I'm from the pretty moderate climate of Seattle, I'm going to attempt more outdoor runs this year.  Just gives me and excuse to buy more running gear...


----------



## longhorns2

6.25 miles in this morning!  One outside for my MM the other 5 on my treadmill. Felt great today!


----------



## indygirl99

Combined my long run this week with a fundraiser. Ran the Race for the Cure 8K. Or should I say ran/walk/ran that turned into a walk/run/walk. 

I came back from vacation and promptly got a cold and then 2 days ago was exposed to Latex at work and had a bad allergic reaction and asthma attack.

So with all that said I knew I wasn't out to set any records or anything. Of course I am really bad with directions and read maps backwards so when I got lost getting to the race I knew today would be interesting.

I ended up walking 1.5 miles from where I "thought" the start line was and then 1.5 miles from the finish line because I couldn't find my car. 

I did pretty good until mile 4 was able to run 1 min walk 1 min then got a cramp and had to really slow down. I managed to have an overall pace of 16 mins. So not bad all considered.

I know I have 4 months to continue training and improve.

DH laughed when I told him I did 8.2 miles in 2 hours he said "that is what we did in 10 hours at DLR".  I did remind him that I will be doing 13.1 miles in around 3 hours in January and he siad "oh yeah".

Today showed me that even under not ideal conditions I can do this. Yeah.


And Why do all race planner put the hill at the END of the race?


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> 6.25 miles in this morning!  One outside for my MM the other 5 on my treadmill. Felt great today!




Way to go girl!  That's awesome!


----------



## kindakrazy2

indygirl99 said:


> Combined my long run this week with a fundraiser. Ran the Race for the Cure 8K. Or should I say ran/walk/ran that turned into a walk/run/walk.
> 
> I came back from vacation and promptly got a cold and then 2 days ago was exposed to Latex at work and had a bad allergic reaction and asthma attack.
> 
> So with all that said I knew I wasn't out to set any records or anything. Of course I am really bad with directions and read maps backwards so when I got lost getting to the race I knew today would be interesting.
> 
> I ended up walking 1.5 miles from where I "thought" the start line was and then 1.5 miles from the finish line because I couldn't find my car.
> 
> I did pretty good until mile 4 was able to run 1 min walk 1 min then got a cramp and had to really slow down. I managed to have an overall pace of 16 mins. So not bad all considered.
> 
> I know I have 4 months to continue training and improve.
> 
> DH laughed when I told him I did 8.2 miles in 2 hours he said "that is what we did in 10 hours at DLR".  I did remind him that I will be doing 13.1 miles in around 3 hours in January and he siad "oh yeah".
> 
> Today showed me that even under not ideal conditions I can do this. Yeah.
> 
> 
> And Why do all race planner put the hill at the END of the race?




That's great!  Heck, you showed up and finished which is more then most people would have done in your situation.  I have one kid with a latex allergy and it scares the crud out of me when she's exposed.  It happens so easily no matter how careful we are.  

I'm proud of you girl!


----------



## longhorns2

Oh girl, hill at the end... ITA. WTHeck man????   The hill should go downnn to the finish line. So we can all cross the end like Phoebe Buffet. 

Great job!!!!  You can soooo do this!


----------



## kindakrazy2

> So we can all cross the end like Phoebe Buffet.




That's how we should all run in January!  Just let go and have fun!  Love the Phoebe run!


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> 6.25 miles in this morning!  One outside for my MM the other 5 on my treadmill. Felt great today!




Great job! And so happy that you feel awesome! Thats what makes the hard runs worth it...for the good runs!


----------



## kirstie101

indygirl99 said:


> Combined my long run this week with a fundraiser. Ran the Race for the Cure 8K. Or should I say ran/walk/ran that turned into a walk/run/walk.
> 
> I came back from vacation and promptly got a cold and then 2 days ago was exposed to Latex at work and had a bad allergic reaction and asthma attack.
> 
> So with all that said I knew I wasn't out to set any records or anything. Of course I am really bad with directions and read maps backwards so when I got lost getting to the race I knew today would be interesting.
> 
> I ended up walking 1.5 miles from where I "thought" the start line was and then 1.5 miles from the finish line because I couldn't find my car.
> 
> I did pretty good until mile 4 was able to run 1 min walk 1 min then got a cramp and had to really slow down. I managed to have an overall pace of 16 mins. So not bad all considered.
> 
> I know I have 4 months to continue training and improve.
> 
> DH laughed when I told him I did 8.2 miles in 2 hours he said "that is what we did in 10 hours at DLR".  I did remind him that I will be doing 13.1 miles in around 3 hours in January and he siad "oh yeah".
> 
> Today showed me that even under not ideal conditions I can do this. Yeah.
> 
> 
> And Why do all race planner put the hill at the END of the race?



Awesome for you for showing up and finishing despite everything else! And good job on throwing in some unplanned extra miles hehe


I did my 10K at AT&T park in SF yesterday and had a great time. Finished in 1:19 which is not truly what I was hoping for. But once I thought about all the people I had to weave in and out of I'm happier than I originally was. The run felt good. The atmosphere was fun. I'm gonna go ahead and submit my time as proof of time but I dont really think it will help me with corral placement. But it doesnt hurt to try.


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> I did my 10K at AT&T park in SF yesterday and had a great time. Finished in 1:19 which is not truly what I was hoping for. But once I thought about all the people I had to weave in and out of I'm happier than I originally was. The run felt good. The atmosphere was fun. I'm gonna go ahead and submit my time as proof of time but I dont really think it will help me with corral placement. But it doesnt hurt to try.



I was there too, but just did the 5k! Wasn't the weather gorgeous yesterday, absolutely loved it. The one thing I didn't like was that b/c they rerouted the 10k'ers course from last year where you ran around the outside of the park, there was nowhere to exit the park. It seriously took me more than 40 min. to 1st figure out where we could leave and then have to wait in line to wait for a break in the runners. They need to change that next year. But I saw the bridge open and got my spiffy socks! 

For the ladies looking for bands to stay on during runs and hold some hair back, check out the 1's by goode(e). They have a rubber like strip underneath and hold on great. I love them!

Opened my email this morning and this was the inspirational quote from Runner's World this morning: _To finish will leave you feeling like a champion and positively change your life. _

The other was for Raw Threads, they're at the expos and recently released some glow in the dark disney villan shirts. I swear they want me to go bankrupt, but they just released 3 more glow in the darks. I picked up the Captain Hook at DL a few weeks ago for Tink and love it!

Maleficent:






Evil Queen from Snow White:






And a pink Cheshire Cat one. I really want the Maleficent 1 for the Halloween party next week, but they don't ship until the 28th.  Well, at least I have a shirt for the 1/2 in WDW in Jan!

18 more weeks 'til


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> I did my 10K at AT&T park in SF yesterday and had a great time. Finished in 1:19 which is not truly what I was hoping for. But once I thought about all the people I had to weave in and out of I'm happier than I originally was. The run felt good. The atmosphere was fun. I'm gonna go ahead and submit my time as proof of time but I dont really think it will help me with corral placement. But it doesnt hurt to try.




That's great!  Its really hard to get a good time at those really busy races.  You use a lot of time, not to mention energy dodging people, having to move from side to side to go around groups, alter to your speed based on the crowds, etc.  I say go ahead and submit it and know for yourself that it wasn't your fastest time.


----------



## Casey's Mommie

I ran my first ever 5k yesterday! I came in at 32:36 which I thought was pretty good since I only started running in July. 

I'll be excited to see if I improve any for the Neverland 5k Race... though I'm wondering if all the photo ops with the characters will make me want to forget about the time and just have fun. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## khiguchi

Hey, pals!

Checking into this thread officially  

I am registered for Tinkerbell Half and am SO excited. I loved the Disneyland Half Marathon in 2011 and cannot wait to run in California again. I'll be staying on property from 1/17-20, split between the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian and Paradise Pier with my BFF (my hubs was not interested in a Tink weekend, hmm, wonder why?!?)



Anywhos, excited to meet y'all!


----------



## kirstie101

Kim - YES the weather was just beautiful!   Sorry it took you so long to get out of there though. That would have driving me crazy!
And adorable shirts! I hope they'll be at the expo this year so I can check them out in person!

Sarah - thanks! Yea thats what I told myself to feel better about my time...it wasn't my best but the crowds were the reason. 

Caseysmommie - Congrats on your first 5K!!! And I think thats a great time!

Khiguchi - Welcome!


----------



## khiguchi

kirstie101 said:


> Kim - YES the weather was just beautiful!   Sorry it took you so long to get out of there though. That would have driving me crazy!
> And adorable shirts! I hope they'll be at the expo this year so I can check them out in person!
> 
> Sarah - thanks! Yea thats what I told myself to feel better about my time...it wasn't my best but the crowds were the reason.
> 
> Caseysmommie - Congrats on your first 5K!!! And I think thats a great time!
> 
> Khiguchi - Welcome!



Thanks, Kirstie!


----------



## BabieDuckie

Hi Everybody! Happy Monday! Hope everyone is doing well.

I ran 4 miles on Saturday, which is the longest distance I've ever run. I used a 2:2 interval which seemed to have been nice and comfortable. I guess that means it's time to increase the run time by 30 seconds and see how that goes.

I finished the 4 miles in just over an hour. My average pace increased from the typical 18-something minute/mile I usually get on my 30 min run days. I did notice that the first mile went by really slow, but after the 2nd I was well warmed up and the running portions seemed fairly easy. My speed even increased a little at the end!

This Saturday's long run is only 2 miles which is what I typically do in about 30 minutes, but the Saturday after that is 7 miles. Maybe this is the time to buy the running belt I've been considering for Tink. It'll give me plenty of time to test it out to see if I like it. I should probably order my "sweatyband" and sparkle skirt too to see if those are going to work for me.  I'll take any excuse to buy new clothes!

I enjoy reading everybody's progress, so please keep updating as you go!


----------



## jessicaerv

BabieDuckie said:


> Hi Everybody! Happy Monday! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I ran 4 miles on Saturday, which is the longest distance I've ever run. I used a 2:2 interval which seemed to have been nice and comfortable. I guess that means it's time to increase the run time by 30 seconds and see how that goes.
> 
> I finished the 4 miles in just over an hour. My average pace increased from the typical 18-something minute/mile I usually get on my 30 min run days. I did notice that the first mile went by really slow, but after the 2nd I was well warmed up and the running portions seemed fairly easy. My speed even increased a little at the end!
> 
> This Saturday's long run is only 2 miles which is what I typically do in about 30 minutes, but the Saturday after that is 7 miles. Maybe this is the time to buy the running belt I've been considering for Tink. It'll give me plenty of time to test it out to see if I like it. I should probably order my "sweatyband" and sparkle skirt too to see if those are going to work for me.  I'll take any excuse to buy new clothes!
> 
> I enjoy reading everybody's progress, so please keep updating as you go!



I ran 4 miles too!  Well, my iPod (which I still haven't recalibrated) tells me I ran 4.62 miles, but I don't believe it - the darn thing has been lying to me for months!!    I just figure it was about 4 miles or just a little under because it took me 52 minutes, and that's about the pace I logged for the 5k last weekend.  I was able to run about 3/4 of it and walk the rest.  I was very happy with that, especially since I ran for 30 minutes straight before I took a walking interval.

I plan on using the short 2 mile run next weekend to go to the local high school track and recalibrate my iPod then.  Does anyone know how often those things need to be calibrated?

Oh... and I guess I should report on the weight loss front since I was such an enthusiastic forerunner on that one.  Sad to say I've only lost a couple pounds since we started.  Guess I'll need to incorporate a better diet (boo!).  Starting tonight with a green salad for dinner with some lean chicken breast.  Maybe I can still lose that 20 pounds before Tink?


----------



## Skpnw

Hi everyone

I am running the Tinkerbell half as well - question re: training. I am using a modified Galloway training plan. I have run one half marathon in the past and used a different training plan and basically combined the two. Ok, my question - are any of you incorporating any strength training and/or different cardio a few days a week? 

The reason why I ask is that I did some strength training for the first time the other day (first time in a few months) and my legs are so sore that it is affecting my runs (can't run smoothly, as "fast", etc). I know that if I keep up with the weights, I won't be sore, but is it worth it to start now or wait until the end of January  

I know that it is still early in the training plan that I guess I could have a few weeks of slow, painful runs until I get past this muscle soreness. Just wondering from those in the same boat or those that have gone thru this in the past. 

thanks


----------



## bonedoc

Skpnw said:


> I know that it is still early in the training plan that I guess I could have a few weeks of slow, painful runs until I get past this muscle soreness. Just wondering from those in the same boat or those that have gone thru this in the past.



The strength training should be built into your training early, then taper off a 1-2 months before the run. It should also be done the same day after your runs to give time for recovering. Strength training before running or the day before running will dramatically affect your running. It will usually force you to compensate with a more straight knee run (causing pain after the run under the knee cap, on the inner part of the knee, and on the inner part of hamstring). This will set you back instead of making gains, so timing is important.


----------



## kirstie101

bonedoc said:


> The strength training should be built into your training early, then taper off a 1-2 months before the run. It should also be done the same day after your runs to give time for recovering. Strength training before running or the day before running will dramatically affect your running. It will usually force you to compensate with a more straight knee run (causing pain after the run under the knee cap, on the inner part of the knee, and on the inner part of hamstring). This will set you back instead of making gains, so timing is important.



Good info! Thanks! 
Can I ask what you all do for strength training? I dont belong to a gym. On my non run days I sometimes ride the bike for cardio. And I'll do some situps, push ups and lunges but thats about it. I've actually stopped doing the lunges cause they were bothering my knees.


----------



## longhorns2

BabieDuckie said:


> Hi Everybody! Happy Monday! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I ran 4 miles on Saturday, which is the longest distance I've ever run. I used a 2:2 interval which seemed to have been nice and comfortable. I guess that means it's time to increase the run time by 30 seconds and see how that goes.
> 
> I finished the 4 miles in just over an hour. My average pace increased from the typical 18-something minute/mile I usually get on my 30 min run days. I did notice that the first mile went by really slow, but after the 2nd I was well warmed up and the running portions seemed fairly easy. My speed even increased a little at the end!
> 
> This Saturday's long run is only 2 miles which is what I typically do in about 30 minutes, but the Saturday after that is 7 miles. Maybe this is the time to buy the running belt I've been considering for Tink. It'll give me plenty of time to test it out to see if I like it. I should probably order my "sweatyband" and sparkle skirt too to see if those are going to work for me.  I'll take any excuse to buy new clothes!
> 
> I enjoy reading everybody's progress, so please keep updating as you go!



WTG!  I'm so excited for you and your progress.  Running gear is my favorite.    Have fun shopping! 



jessicaerv said:


> I ran 4 miles too!  Well, my iPod (which I still haven't recalibrated) tells me I ran 4.62 miles, but I don't believe it - the darn thing has been lying to me for months!!    I just figure it was about 4 miles or just a little under because it took me 52 minutes, and that's about the pace I logged for the 5k last weekend.  I was able to run about 3/4 of it and walk the rest.  I was very happy with that, especially since I ran for 30 minutes straight before I took a walking interval.
> 
> I plan on using the short 2 mile run next weekend to go to the local high school track and recalibrate my iPod then.  Does anyone know how often those things need to be calibrated?
> 
> Oh... and I guess I should report on the weight loss front since I was such an enthusiastic forerunner on that one.  Sad to say I've only lost a couple pounds since we started.  Guess I'll need to incorporate a better diet (boo!).  Starting tonight with a green salad for dinner with some lean chicken breast.  Maybe I can still lose that 20 pounds before Tink?



calibration should only need to happen once- in theory.  LOL  I have a terrible time with mine.  I use the GPS on my phone.  I had the sensor before and it was always off as well.  Good luck.  

Weight loss- keep it up!  Nutrition is so key, so try to look at that.  You have the exercise working, so now look to the food and see what you can do better!  GL!

I'm focusing on food right now, and it was tough the first couple days.  Once I got the junk out of the house, it's been much easier.  No access to it, can't eat it, right?



Skpnw said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am running the Tinkerbell half as well - question re: training. I am using a modified Galloway training plan. I have run one half marathon in the past and used a different training plan and basically combined the two. Ok, my question - are any of you incorporating any strength training and/or different cardio a few days a week?
> 
> The reason why I ask is that I did some strength training for the first time the other day (first time in a few months) and my legs are so sore that it is affecting my runs (can't run smoothly, as "fast", etc). I know that if I keep up with the weights, I won't be sore, but is it worth it to start now or wait until the end of January
> 
> I know that it is still early in the training plan that I guess I could have a few weeks of slow, painful runs until I get past this muscle soreness. Just wondering from those in the same boat or those that have gone thru this in the past.
> 
> thanks



For me, doing the strength training makes me faster.  I have done halves without any cross training and did just fine, but I have noticed a BIG difference in speed in my lower miles now that I do weight cross training.  Personally, I'd keep up with it.  I did P90X and really saw improvement when I was doing the legs and core workouts.  My runs felt effortless.  Seriously.  But I had to pick the right day to do the leg workouts- because I was so crazy sore (lots of squats and lunges- holy ouch!)  

I'd doing 3 days of running (2 short, 1 long) and 3 days of weight workouts.  When I do the short runs, I include speed work.  It's my made up program loosely following Galloways plan and mileage work ups.


----------



## kirstie101

Thought I'd share this here just in case anyone is interested in running the Nike womens marathon in SF on 10/14. If you are a Nike+ member you can currently register for a limited # of spots at this link https://www.signmeup.com/site/online-event-registration/83030   registration for the full or half are both currently open. I have no clue how many spots are available.


----------



## kim3339

Skpnw said:


> I am running the Tinkerbell half as well - question re: training. I am using a modified Galloway training plan. I have run one half marathon in the past and used a different training plan and basically combined the two. Ok, my question - are any of you incorporating any strength training and/or different cardio a few days a week?



I add both. I usually do lower body once during the week and then after my longer run on Sunday. W/ the Sunday workout, I switch to lower weight but higher reps. The other days at the gym are upper body and core/lower back just b/c that helps a lot later on in the race. 



kirstie101 said:


> Can I ask what you all do for strength training? I dont belong to a gym. On my non run days I sometimes ride the bike for cardio. And I'll do some situps, push ups and lunges but thats about it. I've actually stopped doing the lunges cause they were bothering my knees.



You could do calf-ups off a step or the sidewalk. Planks are good too. You mentioned the lunges were hurting your knees, but what about squats? You could do them against a wall and that might help. Another leg one would be leg raises for outside and inside of thighs. If you have a chair w/ a high back, you could do plies. A good 1 for the front of the calf/shin splints ~ if you have something heavy, place it on your toes while sitting down and lift your toes/foot and the weight, keeping your heal on the floor. Kinda the same motion if you were tapping your foot, just slower. It strengthens that muscle in front. 



kirstie101 said:


> Thought I'd share this here just in case anyone is interested in running the Nike womens marathon in SF on 10/14.



That's so funny you posted that ~ someone on the WISH side posted that, and I... got suckered in again.  I'm not looking forward to the hills, but that necklace just lured me in again. That, and when I looked at my Goofy schedule that week I'm supposed to do a 12 miler, so why not do that and get a necklace for it. And who knows, maybe a sexy fireman.  Did you find a hotel for Sat or are you just driving in Sun?


----------



## kirstie101

Kim - woohoo! So glad you got suckerd in hehehe. And I think that every 12 mile run should earn us a Tiffany necklace. I doubt I can convince DH of that though    I did get a room at the Pickwick in Union Square. Even with AAA its like $325 for a room with 2 double beds though. Splitting it 3 ways with a couple friends will help but still pricey! I wish I could take Friday off work and come in a day early for the Expo but I decided I'd probably appreciate the Monday after off even more!


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> Kim - woohoo! So glad you got suckerd in hehehe. And I think that every 12 mile run should earn us a Tiffany necklace. I doubt I can convince DH of that though    I did get a room at the Pickwick in Union Square. Even with AAA its like $325 for a room with 2 double beds though. Splitting it 3 ways with a couple friends will help but still pricey! I wish I could take Friday off work and come in a day early for the Expo but I decided I'd probably appreciate the Monday after off even more!



Yeah, I was going to do the Pumpkin 10k in Half Moon Bay, but this one just sounded better. And next year is their 10th and I can't do next year's b/c I'm diong NY so I figured I'll just get another necklace this year! And don't worry about missing the expo ~ there is none. It's a tent where you pick up your bib and that's it. All the race merchandise is across the street at the Nike Store. I'm not sure if they're doing it this year, I know they did 2 years ago, if you're close enough to the city or near Stanford, they have stuff before race weekend. That way you can pick out what you want and the size before all the other runners race weekend. 

Oh! And if you're staying over til Monday or even after the race if you have time, they do engraving of your necklace at the Nike Store post race. And the weather was perfect last year and 2 years ago _before _the rain started, so fingers crossed it's great again this year!!


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> Yeah, I was going to do the Pumpkin 10k in Half Moon Bay, but this one just sounded better. And next year is their 10th and I can't do next year's b/c I'm diong NY so I figured I'll just get another necklace this year! And don't worry about missing the expo ~ there is none. It's a tent where you pick up your bib and that's it. All the race merchandise is across the street at the Nike Store. I'm not sure if they're doing it this year, I know they did 2 years ago, if you're close enough to the city or near Stanford, they have stuff before race weekend. That way you can pick out what you want and the size before all the other runners race weekend.
> 
> Oh! And if you're staying over til Monday or even after the race if you have time, they do engraving of your necklace at the Nike Store post race. And the weather was perfect last year and 2 years ago _before _the rain started, so fingers crossed it's great again this year!!



I WISH I could stay Sunday night!  I'm pretty sure 1 night is all DH can handle the 2 kids by himself!  I'm near Sac so we have a Nike outlet which of course isn't anywhere near as much fun as Niketown but still better than nothing I guess. I was actually in Fleet Feet last week and they had some NWM gear out on one of the tables which kinda suprised me. I have to admit I'm super excited to see my name on the store window inSF!


----------



## kim3339

I don't know if the outlets have stuff beforehand, but check afterwards. In '10, I got a really nice pullover for $25 or $30. And I saw some of the sweatshirts last year. Sizes and product won't be as big, but the prices can't be beat. I didn't see anything online _yet_, but I remember last year they had some stuff. 

And don't forget to bring gu or anything that you need w/ you. I can't think of any stores around Union Square that might have them, and I don't remember them on the course. Take that back~ just got an email from Sports Basement and they opened a store in Union Square. They said it's at Fifth & Market if that's not too far from your hotel. It's across the street from the mall a few blocks down from the square, the one w/ the huge Old Navy across the street from where you catch the trolley. They'll have the Chocolate Mile around 12 - 12 1/2.


----------



## Skpnw

Thanks to everyone re: advice on strength training. I will definitely continue with it but I will change my training plan in order to not do the weights the day before - which is what I have been doing! 

Again, your knowledge is appreciated!!

k


----------



## LuvSulley

kirstie101 said:


> Good info! Thanks!
> Can I ask what you all do for strength training? I dont belong to a gym. On my non run days I sometimes ride the bike for cardio. And I'll do some situps, push ups and lunges but thats about it. I've actually stopped doing the lunges cause they were bothering my knees.



Thanks for asking this! I didn't realize I should be doing strength training too. Would yoga work as strength training? I been meaning to start/learn it.

For food, I was thinking about joining weight watchers. Anyone here ever try it? I really want to lose 20+ lbs by race time!


----------



## longhorns2

Yoga is a great compliment to running.  Go for it!

WW- yes, I have done it.  It's a great program.  Personally, I have had mixed results.  When I was younger, it was awesome.  Weight flew off, and I wasn't even working out very much (20-30 min aerobics videos)  But the last couple of times I have used the program I haven't had much success, despite being VERY active and VERY accountable.  

I blame 2 things:  1, age. It's just harder for me now to lose weight.  2, my activity level.  WW is really built and geared for the not-too active person.  So be careful with that if you plan to go this route.  It's hard to find the point balance for someone who is training for a half marathon- don't want to eat too little but you don't want to eat too much either!  I could never find the right balance (neither could the WW leaders- we were all very frustrated!)

The good thing (and also bad thing!) about WW is that you are not food restricted on they type of food you can eat, just the amounts.  It really teaches you portion size.  So if you want to eat cake and ice cream, you can!  You just can't eat much more the rest of the day because you put your points toward cake.  Make sense?  It isn't the "healthiest" program because it does allow you to put in "bad" foods... but it can be the easiest program for someone to get started doing.  

GL!  I'm also trying to get 20-25 lbs off before Tinkerbell.  So far, down 5 since the beginning of August.  Slow for me- but I'm older, so I'm not surprised it's taking so long.  Blasted body!  Having babies just killed me... but worth it, of course!


----------



## kirstie101

I've been thinking of trying to add in some Yoga as well. Maybe after this disney trip I'll check some out on ondemand.


----------



## LuvSulley

longhorns2 said:


> WW- yes, I have done it.  It's a great program.  Personally, I have had mixed results.  When I was younger, it was awesome.  Weight flew off, and I wasn't even working out very much (20-30 min aerobics videos)  But the last couple of times I have used the program I haven't had much success, despite being VERY active and VERY accountable.
> 
> I blame 2 things:  1, age. It's just harder for me now to lose weight.  2, my activity level.  *WW is really built and geared for the not-too active person.  So be careful with that if you plan to go this route.  It's hard to find the point balance for someone who is training for a half marathon- don't want to eat too little but you don't want to eat too much either!  I could never find the right balance (neither could the WW leaders- we were all very frustrated!)*
> 
> The good thing (and also bad thing!) about WW is that you are not food restricted on they type of food you can eat, just the amounts.  It really teaches you portion size.  So if you want to eat cake and ice cream, you can!  You just can't eat much more the rest of the day because you put your points toward cake.  Make sense?  It isn't the "healthiest" program because it does allow you to put in "bad" foods... but it can be the easiest program for someone to get started doing.
> 
> GL!  I'm also trying to get 20-25 lbs off before Tinkerbell.  So far, down 5 since the beginning of August.  Slow for me- but I'm older, so I'm not surprised it's taking so long.  Blasted body!  Having babies just killed me... but worth it, of course!



Thank you for sharing your experience! I think I will see how well I can do on my own with food since WW doesn't compliment training.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Hey everyone!  

I just got in from a 7.5km run and it felt pretty good - bordering on easy so I'm thinking its time to bump up my mileage a bit.  I have a 10km race coming in 3 weeks that I want to use as my proof of time and I'm trying to do it in under an hour.  Not sure if that will happen but it should be close.  I did my 7.5km in 45 mins today so if I keep my pace where it is I should make it.

Just wanted to share what I have started doing for some motivation. I got his idea from another message board I'm on so I can't take credit for it but I've started paying myself for mileage.  For each km I run I put $1 in a jar.  I get to use that money for fitness related stuff like a race entry fee, a piece of workout gear that I don't really need but I want, etc.  Right now I'm saving for another destination race....maybe the Wine and Dine 1/2 in November so I can get my Coast 2 Coast.  

Just sharing in case anyone else needs a little extra motivation like I do sometimes!


----------



## Shananana

kindakrazy2 said:


> Just wanted to share what I have started doing for some motivation. I got his idea from another message board I'm on so I can't take credit for it but I've started paying myself for mileage.  For each km I run I put $1 in a jar.  I get to use that money for fitness related stuff like a race entry fee, a piece of workout gear that I don't really need but I want, etc.  Right now I'm saving for another destination race....maybe the Wine and Dine 1/2 in November so I can get my Coast 2 Coast.
> 
> Just sharing in case anyone else needs a little extra motivation like I do sometimes!



That's an awesome idea! If only I kept track of my mileage...

Couple of things for me:
1. Strength training: I screwed this one up. I ran stairs last Friday. 15 flights of stairs. Twice. Just today, I can walk again without limping. I've been stretching only for the past 5 days.

2. I need to learn to run with a camera. I realized that during Tink, I'll have to take pictures, so look for more "running pics" in my posts.

3. Someone else here has to talk with me about running with the stroller. Sometimes, DD doesn't let me leave the house without me taking her with me. However, the stroller slows me down, and I just can't get into a good pace with it. Anyone have any suggestions?

Keep up the good training!


----------



## indygirl99

kindakrazy2 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just got in from a 7.5km run and it felt pretty good - bordering on easy so I'm thinking its time to bump up my mileage a bit.  I have a 10km race coming in 3 weeks that I want to use as my proof of time and I'm trying to do it in under an hour.  Not sure if that will happen but it should be close.  I did my 7.5km in 45 mins today so if I keep my pace where it is I should make it.
> 
> Just wanted to share what I have started doing for some motivation. I got his idea from another message board I'm on so I can't take credit for it but I've started paying myself for mileage.  For each km I run I put $1 in a jar.  I get to use that money for fitness related stuff like a race entry fee, a piece of workout gear that I don't really need but I want, etc.  Right now I'm saving for another destination race....maybe the Wine and Dine 1/2 in November so I can get my Coast 2 Coast.
> 
> Just sharing in case anyone else needs a little extra motivation like I do sometimes!



DH and I "pay" each other for exercise. We get $5 for each exercise time that last at least 30 min and takes us out of the house. I will be using my money for the expo at Tink and if there is any left it will go toward a future race.


----------



## kindakrazy2

indygirl99 said:


> DH and I "pay" each other for exercise. We get $5 for each exercise time that last at least 30 min and takes us out of the house. I will be using my money for the expo at Tink and if there is any left it will go toward a future race.




Excellent!  I like that idea too!


----------



## kirstie101

Frustrated...since Sundays run my shin splints (hope thats all they are!) have been bothering me. Tried to run last night and had to stop and walk home after a minute. I'm sure I could have pushed through it but it felt different, like I'd be doing more harm than good if I continued.   Iced it last night and will ice the next couple nights. I was planning on one more run before we leave for Disney but I think I"m gonna skip that and just rest it until after Disneyland. So that will give it a 10 day rest since I really haven't run since Sunday. If its still too painful to run then I guess I'll be making a Dr. appt. The only good thing is that Tink is still pretty far away, plenty of time to train still. Nike is a few weeks away but I'm not concerned with time for that one so I can walk as much as I need to then.


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> Frustrated...since Sundays run my shin splints (hope thats all they are!) have been bothering me. Tried to run last night and had to stop and walk home after a minute. I'm sure I could have pushed through it but it felt different, like I'd be doing more harm than good if I continued.   Iced it last night and will ice the next couple nights. I was planning on one more run before we leave for Disney but I think I"m gonna skip that and just rest it until after Disneyland. So that will give it a 10 day rest since I really haven't run since Sunday. If its still too painful to run then I guess I'll be making a Dr. appt. The only good thing is that Tink is still pretty far away, plenty of time to train still. Nike is a few weeks away but I'm not concerned with time for that one so I can walk as much as I need to then.




Oh no!  I am so sorry to hear you are having trouble with shin splints.  There are some exercises you can do to really help them. A good physiotherapist can be a lifesaver with running injuries.  Resting them is a good idea....and a trip to Disneyland will make anything better!


----------



## Shananana

kirstie101 said:


> Frustrated...since Sundays run my shin splints (hope thats all they are!) have been bothering me. Tried to run last night and had to stop and walk home after a minute. I'm sure I could have pushed through it but it felt different, like I'd be doing more harm than good if I continued.   Iced it last night and will ice the next couple nights. I was planning on one more run before we leave for Disney but I think I"m gonna skip that and just rest it until after Disneyland. So that will give it a 10 day rest since I really haven't run since Sunday. If its still too painful to run then I guess I'll be making a Dr. appt. The only good thing is that Tink is still pretty far away, plenty of time to train still. Nike is a few weeks away but I'm not concerned with time for that one so I can walk as much as I need to then.



I hear ya! I think the walking at Disneyland may help. Just remember to strech every night.


----------



## khiguchi

I apologize if this is against this DIS rules and I will remove it if so, but I just wanted to share something with y'all here:

My friend Rebecca Walker has recently registered to fundraise for Tinkerbell 1/2 for the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention. She recently lost a very good friend to suicide and therefore has decided to run for this cause.

http://afsp.donordrive.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=donorDrive.participant&participantID=335285

Thank you for your support. If you cannot contribute financially, please consider dropping by her blog or page simply to leave a kind thought  She is a very dedicated and determined mom, runner and person.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Hey all.....we fell back to page 4 there so wanted to bump us back up.

Is anyone doing the Princess 1/2 in Feb in WDW to get their C2C?  I'm seriously considering that one instead of the Wine and Dine next Nov.  I was just thinking that I'll already be trained up for the distance so instead of cutting back my mileage over the summer because of the heat then building back up for Nov I'll be able to just keep up at around the same distance and get them both done at once.  Thoughts?  Am I out of my mind?

10.5 kms today!  Woohoo!  Getting closer....


----------



## pigletliz

kindakrazy2 said:


> Hey all.....we fell back to page 4 there so wanted to bump us back up.
> 
> Is anyone doing the Princess 1/2 in Feb in WDW to get their C2C?  I'm seriously considering that one instead of the Wine and Dine next Nov.  I was just thinking that I'll already be trained up for the distance so instead of cutting back my mileage over the summer because of the heat then building back up for Nov I'll be able to just keep up at around the same distance and get them both done at once.  Thoughts?  Am I out of my mind?
> 
> 10.5 kms today!  Woohoo!  Getting closer....



I did that this year. It was a lot of fun, although it did seem a little backwards not getting my C2C on my "home" court.  Go for it!


----------



## kindakrazy2

pigletliz said:


> I did that this year. It was a lot of fun, although it did seem a little backwards not getting my C2C on my "home" court.  Go for it!




I don't really have a home court as I don't live in the US but I am closer to DL and have had way more trips there so I guess I'd have to claim DL as "home".  I hear what you're saying about not getting it at home...


----------



## longhorns2

That's what I'm doing and for the same reasons!  I don't have it in me to train up over the summer for DL half (live in Tx) so this sounded like my best bet!

I've done the Princess the past 2 years and consider WDW my home park (lived in Orlando so I know it best!)

I figure I train up for Tink then need one long run in between the two races.   I can't wait!!!


----------



## indygirl99

I think that is a really good idea. I would love to do that also and even looked at how I coud schedule myself at work so that I could do both for my C2C.

Unfortunately my training has been put on hiatus for  a few weeks until I can get my asthma back under control. So  am going to have to fall back on doing  tink and the Wine and dine or wait until next year and do Tink and the princesses.


----------



## longhorns2

Just a heads up for anyone interested in the Princess, prices go up this week!  I think on Wed, but not 100% sure on that.  So if you are looking to save a little, pull the trigger and register!


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Just a heads up for anyone interested in the Princess, prices go up this week!  I think on Wed, but not 100% sure on that.  So if you are looking to save a little, pull the trigger and register!




I'm so close to pulling the trigger but I called about pricing for room and theme park tickets....plus international airfare and race registration....I'm looking at about $2500 for this race!  

I don't know what to do!  Someone talk me into it or out of it!


----------



## longhorns2

I could easily talk you into it... buuuutttt... that's a heck of a lot of money!  If it's a one time event though, and it won't put you on the streets, I'd consider it.  Have you thought about staying offsite except for night of race to cut down on hotel costs?


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> I could easily talk you into it... buuuutttt... that's a heck of a lot of money!  If it's a one time event though, and it won't put you on the streets, I'd consider it.  Have you thought about staying offsite except for night of race to cut down on hotel costs?




I've never stayed off property and I've been a number of times (see my siggie) and I'm not sure I know how to do that!  lol!  

That is the cost for staying at POP.  I've been playing with the numbers and its so much cheeper to fly mid week that it pretty much cancels out the cost of the extra nights at the hotel.  I can stay for 6 nights (wed-tues) for the same price as 3 nights (thurs-sun).  It takes a full 12-14 hours of travel time to get there and back with international flights, connections, etc so I'd have to arrive on Thursday (although flights don't land until 1130pm - wish I could get a discount for only using the room for half a night! LOL!) because if I didn't arrive until friday at midnight I couldn't get to the expo to collect race package for the 5km.


----------



## longhorns2

Yeah... if it was ME, I'd do it... but I'm sorta an addict that way.  For $2500 and you get a 6 day stay in WDW and the C2C?  I'd do it.  (love how I spend YOUR money!  lol)

Can you shorten the DL trip to make the WDW worth while?  Just wondering if there was any savings there.  I'm staying shorter in WDW than I normally do to accommodate my DL Tinker trip.


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Yeah... if it was ME, I'd do it... but I'm sorta an addict that way.  For $2500 and you get a 6 day stay in WDW and the C2C?  I'd do it.  (love how I spend YOUR money!  lol)
> 
> Can you shorten the DL trip to make the WDW worth while?  Just wondering if there was any savings there.  I'm staying shorter in WDW than I normally do to accommodate my DL Tinker trip.




I like the way you think!  LOL!  I'm arriving on Thursday night for Tink and leaving at the butt crack of dawn on Monday morning.  Not sure how I could really shorten it for Tink.  PLus airfare has already been bought.   

Just kills me to spend that much when that's usually what I spend to take my kids there including dining (I'm a free dining junkie).

BUT.....I really want to do it!  Ahhhhhhh.......I hate making these kind of decisions about my bank account.....


----------



## kindakrazy2

I did it!  Registered for Princess 1/2 in February!  

Longhorns made me do it!


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> I did it!  Registered for Princess 1/2 in February!
> 
> Longhorns made me do it!



Hey, I saved you $15 by having you do it before prices went up.  So really, you MADE money.  

Glad you are coming!  Have you done a WDW race before?


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Hey, I saved you $15 by having you do it before prices went up.  So really, you MADE money.
> 
> Glad you are coming!  Have you done a WDW race before?




I like the way you think girl! 

These 2 races will be my first Disney races.  I have a feeling it may be the start of an expensive habit.  

17 days until my qualifying 10km.  I was hoping to come in under an hour but doesn't look like that is going to happen.


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> I like the way you think girl!
> 
> These 2 races will be my first Disney races.  I have a feeling it may be the start of an expensive habit.
> 
> 17 days until my qualifying 10km.  I was hoping to come in under an hour but doesn't look like that is going to happen.



HA!  It totally is.  But so worth it.  You will look at other halves and be slightly saddened that there is no castle or fireworks.   

Shoot- anything close to an hour will be awesome!  You'll rock it.


----------



## kim3339

kindakrazy2 said:


> These 2 races will be my first Disney races.  I have a feeling it may be the start of an expensive habit.
> 
> 17 days until my qualifying 10km.  I was hoping to come in under an hour but doesn't look like that is going to happen.



Oh my gosh!!! The Disney races are soooo addicting. The WDW 1's wr a bit expensive for me to do every year, so I try every other year, but I can't imagine a labor day w/o being in DL and running. And now that they added Tink, Jan. w/o being there either.  Good luck w/ the 10k!

Patty - how's your IT band issue going? 

Sitting in the airport right now to go down for Halloweentime at DL!  Gotta love free SWA flights and APs. Really going to miss the AP once it expires. Doing a mud run on Sun. that'll be fun, never have done 1 before. 

Everyone have a great weekend!!


----------



## longhorns2

Funny you ask. I just jumped on the treadmill and ran 2 miles.  While running I realized I hadn't rolled in a couple days.  It feels great!

And I rolled when I got off to keep it that way!

I'm debating renewing my AP for WDW.  It expires while I'm in wdw for princess. If I knew for sure the princess dates for 2014 I'd renew as long as its covered. But if its pushed out a week, it's debatable on if it would be worth it for me.


----------



## MVBowers111

My sis and I ran the Disneyland half a few weeks ago and I got an email with my brightoom photos...what I want to know is if I can have both of our picture collections put on the same CD. I kind of think the answer is no but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## wdwrich

> My sis and I ran the Disneyland half a few weeks ago and I got an email with my brightoom photos...what I want to know is if I can have both of our picture collections put on the same CD. I kind of think the answer is no but I thought I'd ask.



DW and I did the 5K that same weekend.  We wanted to order photos but there was no way on their web site to combine the order and pay one shipping charge.  I called Brightroom and they were able to do so over the phone.  Try giving them a call with your request.  

Also, We recently got an e-mail from Brightroom with a code for 50% off thru October 5th.


----------



## jessicaerv

Okay ladies -- I am seriously freaked out about running 5.5 miles this weekend.  I haven't run that far in probably ever.  

I usually run around 7:00 am on Saturday.  Tomorrow I have also scheduled a play date for my almost 3 yo DD at 10:30.  I'm afraid I won't be able to move.


----------



## kindakrazy2

jessicaerv said:


> Okay ladies -- I am seriously freaked out about running 5.5 miles this weekend.  I haven't run that far in probably ever.
> 
> I usually run around 7:00 am on Saturday.  Tomorrow I have also scheduled a play date for my almost 3 yo DD at 10:30.  I'm afraid I won't be able to move.




You can do it!  I know you can.  Its going to be hard but keep going....you can do it!


----------



## longhorns2

Just keep swimming swimming swimming.... You can do it!


----------



## Skpnw

I have to say when I have done my long runs, especially the ones that are "further than I have ever been", I am not typically sore until the next day. I have found that moving around after the long run does minimize the soreness.


----------



## kindakrazy2

How are we all doing with training?  

Hope everyone is getting stronger and running longer!


----------



## longhorns2

I weenied out today. Should have done 6 and only did 3. Thinking ill try to correct that tomorrow though!


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> I weenied out today. Should have done 6 and only did 3. Thinking ill try to correct that tomorrow though!



LOL, me too.  The length of the run really got into my head and messed with me.  I was supposed to run 5.5 and only did just over 4, and most of it walking.  

I'm thinking I might make up the difference tonight.


----------



## indygirl99

kindakrazy2 said:


> How are we all doing with training?
> 
> Hope everyone is getting stronger and running longer!



I was sideligned for the last 2 weeks with asthma problems. 

 Was able to fast walk for 90 mins at the beach today. Going out tomorrow to try and run/walk 3 miles. Will go slow and just try to get the distance done with no time goal and just finish still breathing.

Hope everyone else is doing better than me.


----------



## bonedoc

jessicaerv said:


> LOL, me too.  The length of the run really got into my head and messed with me.  I was supposed to run 5.5 and only did just over 4, and most of it walking.
> 
> I'm thinking I might make up the difference tonight.



Keep trying. You're doing great and you'll make it. Remember your intervals and you won't feel it.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Nice job everyone!  

I went out for 12kms this morning and it felt pretty good.  Wasn't fast did it in 1:15 but it was done and I figure I only need to add 9kms onto that and I have until Jan to do it.

I have 2 weeks until my 10km race for my proof of time.  I'd like to come in under an hour but i don't think that will happen.


----------



## bonedoc

kindakrazy2 said:


> I have 2 weeks until my 10km race for my proof of time.  I'd like to come in under an hour but i don't think that will happen.



Good luck with it! I bet you come in under the hour!


----------



## kirstie101

After my 10K I took two weeks off to rest my shinsplints and enjoy our disneyland trip. Ran 2.5 yesterday with run/walk intervals just to ease myself back into it. Felt ok. Glad to be back running! Too bad its back in the 100's around here again! Where is the cool fall weather?


----------



## kindakrazy2

bonedoc said:


> Good luck with it! I bet you come in under the hour!




Awwww.....thanks!  I hope you're right!


----------



## longhorns2

kirstie101 said:
			
		

> After my 10K I took two weeks off to rest my shinsplints and enjoy our disneyland trip. Ran 2.5 yesterday with run/walk intervals just to ease myself back into it. Felt ok. Glad to be back running! Too bad its back in the 100's around here again! Where is the cool fall weather?



We've got the cooler weather here!  But not sure if its going to last- glad to have it though!

I'm doing a 5k this weekend. I don't expect much in speed, but it should be fun.


----------



## specialks

I did a 5k this weekend but really need to start putting in some long runs again.  I've got a 10k at the end of Oct that I'm hoping to use as a better time than my 2012 Tink time for my W&D corral placement.  Then I'm headed to the W&D.  I just booked a room at PPH for us.  We're starting out at the HoJos but I'm going to have us move onsite on Sunday after my run.  I just hope my DDs won't be disappointed to be going from a HoJo kid suite to a PPH standard room.  I'm debating paying for a Theme Park room, but really want to keep the budget down since we're spending so much on the race already.  Hmmm, who knows...


----------



## BabieDuckie

I did the 5.5 miles over the weekend running intervals at 2:2. I've been meaning to up my running interval but just when I think I'm having a good running day, the next one is just horrible and I feel like I'm never going to get any faster than doing 2:2. My pace is improving at this interval though, which makes me think it's time to up the running by at least 30 seconds. Maybe this week I'll give it a shot, but we're supposed to have 100° weather this week. Argh!

If I'm able to increase my average pace to fall within the minimum for the race, maybe I'll just keep training at this interval. I don't know, what do you guys think?


----------



## LuvSulley

I did my 5.5 miles on Saturday.. took me 1 hour and 40 mins. I kept alternating between 3:1.5 and 5:2.5 intervals but I skipped/cut down a lot of the run time and just walked after the 4th mile. I normally don't bring water with me and that was mistake huge mistake! I ordered a belt from Amazon for the next long time.. I hope the long runs get easier! 

I also ordered a Jillian Michaels yoga DVD for strength training


----------



## kirstie101

BabieDuckie said:


> I did the 5.5 miles over the weekend running intervals at 2:2. I've been meaning to up my running interval but just when I think I'm having a good running day, the next one is just horrible and I feel like I'm never going to get any faster than doing 2:2. My pace is improving at this interval though, which makes me think it's time to up the running by at least 30 seconds. Maybe this week I'll give it a shot, but we're supposed to have 100° weather this week. Argh!
> 
> If I'm able to increase my average pace to fall within the minimum for the race, maybe I'll just keep training at this interval. I don't know, what do you guys think?



I personally fully intend on running intervals the entire race. I'll start out with 2:1's which is what Im most comfortable at. After the half way point I'll let myself run for longer stretches if its feeling right. I recover so much better when I stick to intervals. And my time with intervals is suprisingly close to my time without intervals.


----------



## BabieDuckie

kirstie101 said:


> I personally fully intend on running intervals the entire race. I'll start out with 2:1's which is what Im most comfortable at. After the half way point I'll let myself run for longer stretches if its feeling right. I recover so much better when I stick to intervals. And my time with intervals is suprisingly close to my time without intervals.



This makes me feel better! I know running intervals is common for races, but I just wanted to make sure that my intervals weren't too unreasonable. Good idea too... I should decrease my walking interval and see if that might work instead of increasing my running interval.



LuvSulley said:


> I did my 5.5 miles on Saturday.. took me 1 hour and 40 mins. I kept alternating between 3:1.5 and 5:2.5 intervals but I skipped/cut down a lot of the run time and just walked after the 4th mile. I normally don't bring water with me and that was mistake huge mistake! I ordered a belt from Amazon for the next long time.. I hope the long runs get easier!
> 
> I also ordered a Jillian Michaels yoga DVD for strength training



Ooh! I forgot to mention that I did the same thing by mistake, forgot to bring water. I went looking around town for the belt that I want but couldn't find it, so it looks like I'll be ordering online too before the 7 mile long run in a couple of weeks. 

That also reminds me, I found some yoga stretches to do after a run on Pinterest. I have yet to try it out. Maybe after the 3 miles this Saturday I'll give it a shot and see if I can notice any difference in recovery.


----------



## jessicaerv

bonedoc said:


> Keep trying. You're doing great and you'll make it. Remember your intervals and you won't feel it.



Thanks for the encouragement, Bonedoc.  

I postponed my Saturday run to Sunday, and then was worried that I'd blow it off altogether (my standard MO) so I asked my neighbor to run with me to keep me on track.  I didn't think until later that this neighbor is a man, about 6 inches taller than I (thus a much longer stride), who has been running almost daily for a couple years and is in excellent condition.

We started out on the route I had mapped and immediately I blew my pace by trying to keep up with him, although I know he was running as slow as he could to not outrun me.  Then I was so embarrassed by running out of steam that I blew my intervals and couldn't get myself back on track.  However, I was gamely running some kind of haphazard interval when I felt my hip muscle get strained.  Perfect excuse to lay up and walk the rest of the way.  BOO ME!!! 

I did manage a decent walking pace though; the average pace over the just over 4 miles was 16:30.  

I think I'll put in a longer run this weekend than the Galloway training calls for, both to make up for this last weekend and to compensate for the following weekend where I'll have to shorten the 7 mile run because I'll be heading to DLR for MHP ().  Have to get the miles in somehow.


----------



## longhorns2

I'm doing 1:1 or 30:30 intervals. I run faster overall with the short intervals. When I increase my run to 2:1 or more, I actually slow down overall

The perfect interval is what works for YOU. I'll probably do 1:1 at the race.   I'm getting faster at that interval and feel great so no reason to mess with it!


----------



## lilybell08

Hi, everyone! As you can tell from my post count I have never posted here  before. I hope that it's okay if I join you all here. I found out in March that Disneyland has a Tinker Bell half and I have been working hard ever since in order to finish the race. I am so excited but I am starting to get really nervous. My training has not been going well lately. I can't even make it through a mile doing 30:30 because my right shin and calf start hurting really bad. This past Saturday I ended up walking the whole 5.5  miles scheduled on Galloway's plan way below the required 16mm pace. I am trying some shin strengthening exercises and really hoping that it will help and I can get back to running soon. Anyway, I just wanted to say hello and hope that it's okay to join in here. Neither myself nor my husband have ever been to Disneyland or Disney World so we are so excited to take a mini vacation for the race and take our two little ones.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

lilybell08 said:


> Hi, everyone! As you can tell from my post count I have never posted here  before. I hope that it's okay if I join you all here. I found out in March that Disneyland has a Tinker Bell half and I have been working hard ever since in order to finish the race. I am so excited but I am starting to get really nervous. My training has not been going well lately. I can't even make it through a mile doing 30:30 because my right shin and calf start hurting really bad. This past Saturday I ended up walking the whole 5.5  miles scheduled on Galloway's plan way below the required 16mm pace. I am trying some shin strengthening exercises and really hoping that it will help and I can get back to running soon. Anyway, I just wanted to say hello and hope that it's okay to join in here. Neither myself nor my husband have ever been to Disneyland or Disney World so we are so excited to take a mini vacation for the race and take our two little ones.



You may want to look into using calf sleeves that are designed to help with shin splints. I can't post an actual HTML link since I don't have enough posts, but you can do a search on the following term to find the sleeves.

Zensah shin/calf compression sleeves

I have had problems with shin splints and I used these during a race for the first time and I had no problems with my shins and I PR'd the race. My wife has calf cramping problems and the sleeves helped with that as well.


----------



## kirstie101

lilybell08 said:


> Hi, everyone! As you can tell from my post count I have never posted here  before. I hope that it's okay if I join you all here. I found out in March that Disneyland has a Tinker Bell half and I have been working hard ever since in order to finish the race. I am so excited but I am starting to get really nervous. My training has not been going well lately. I can't even make it through a mile doing 30:30 because my right shin and calf start hurting really bad. This past Saturday I ended up walking the whole 5.5  miles scheduled on Galloway's plan way below the required 16mm pace. I am trying some shin strengthening exercises and really hoping that it will help and I can get back to running soon. Anyway, I just wanted to say hello and hope that it's okay to join in here. Neither myself nor my husband have ever been to Disneyland or Disney World so we are so excited to take a mini vacation for the race and take our two little ones.



When I started upping my mileage back in the spring I had a lot of trouble with shin splints. I went to my local running store and they did recommend I use  more supportive shoe. What they also recommended was rolling my calves out to loosen them up. I bought the (not cheap) Trigger Point Therapy system (check amazon) and started using it daily. I now use it after runs and I try to remember to use it on other days as well. I think it has made a huge difference for me. I also bought compression socks. I dont actually wear mine during my runs but I do wear them after.   http://www.procompression.com/  is one company that sells them. And they almost always have coupon codes out there so dont pay full price. And dont underestimate the power of resting! I did a 10K a few weeks back and really aggrivated my left shin/calf. I took two weeks off from running, just did walking instead, iced it most nights and wore my compression socks often and its back to normal now.   I know how frustrating it is. You want to get out there and run as far and as fast as you can but your legs just wont let you. Hang in there. Take it slow. Give it some rest and you'll get back on track!


----------



## jessicaerv

lilybell08 said:


> Hi, everyone! As you can tell from my post count I have never posted here  before. I hope that it's okay if I join you all here. I found out in March that Disneyland has a Tinker Bell half and I have been working hard ever since in order to finish the race. I am so excited but I am starting to get really nervous. My training has not been going well lately. I can't even make it through a mile doing 30:30 because my right shin and calf start hurting really bad. This past Saturday I ended up walking the whole 5.5  miles scheduled on Galloway's plan way below the required 16mm pace. I am trying some shin strengthening exercises and really hoping that it will help and I can get back to running soon. Anyway, I just wanted to say hello and hope that it's okay to join in here. Neither myself nor my husband have ever been to Disneyland or Disney World so we are so excited to take a mini vacation for the race and take our two little ones.



, Lilybell!  Of course it's okay for you to join us here.  I'm a first-time runner and have found these ladies (and gentlemen) to be incredibly encouraging and a wonderful source for knowledge, advice and inspiration.

How old are your little ones?  There are so many fabulous things to do at Disneyland for kids (and adults) of all ages; I think you'll find yourself addicted to all things Disney.  And congratulations on finding the DisBoards.  These folks know EVERYTHING and 

I hope your shin splints calm down soon, but don't worry -- you'll ROCK this half-marathon!!


----------



## lilybell08

Thank you for your responses.  I have a pair of CEP compression socks but since they don't seem to be helping I was thinking of looking at the sleeves instead. I think I am also going to give the Trigger Point Therapy a try.  Jessica, my little ones are 4 and 2.


----------



## longhorns2

lilybell08 said:


> Thank you for your responses.  I have a pair of CEP compression socks but since they don't seem to be helping I was thinking of looking at the sleeves instead. I think I am also going to give the Trigger Point Therapy a try.  Jessica, my little ones are 4 and 2.



WElcome Lilybell!


----------



## kindakrazy2

lilybell08 said:


> Hi, everyone! As you can tell from my post count I have never posted here  before. I hope that it's okay if I join you all here. I found out in March that Disneyland has a Tinker Bell half and I have been working hard ever since in order to finish the race. I am so excited but I am starting to get really nervous. My training has not been going well lately. I can't even make it through a mile doing 30:30 because my right shin and calf start hurting really bad. This past Saturday I ended up walking the whole 5.5  miles scheduled on Galloway's plan way below the required 16mm pace. I am trying some shin strengthening exercises and really hoping that it will help and I can get back to running soon. Anyway, I just wanted to say hello and hope that it's okay to join in here. Neither myself nor my husband have ever been to Disneyland or Disney World so we are so excited to take a mini vacation for the race and take our two little ones.




Woohoo!  Another Tink runner!  Welcome to the group lilybell!


----------



## jessicaerv

lilybell08 said:


> Thank you for your responses.  I have a pair of CEP compression socks but since they don't seem to be helping I was thinking of looking at the sleeves instead. I think I am also going to give the Trigger Point Therapy a try.  Jessica, my little ones are 4 and 2.



My DD is going to be 3 on the 18th.  If I could give you some advice on how to navigate the parks with little ones, I'd say go at their pace.  Our first visit (we've been 3 or 4 times now) my DD was 13 months old, but a very "mature" 13 months.  She was walking and absorbing and enjoying everything.  But I had a very specific agenda in mind which, of course, came crashing down with her first melt down.  I fled Disneyland to remove her in order to not disturb any other guests.  The next day, I took her to DCA and let her play in Bugsland and had very few expectations for the day.  We went were she wanted, walked at her pace, and generally just strolled through the park hitting the carousel and a couple other small rides in Bugsland.  She had a wonderful time and I was much less stressed.

And don't let anyone tell you your 2 year old won't remember this visit because he/she absolutely will, if only bits and pieces.  The pictures will be priceless!


----------



## kim3339

lilybell08 said:


> Hi, everyone! My training has not been going well lately. I can't even make it through a mile doing 30:30 because my right shin and calf start hurting really bad. Neither myself nor my husband have ever been to Disneyland or Disney World so we are so excited to take a mini vacation for the race and take our two little ones.



Hi!!! You are going to have so much fun!!! And you'll have fun w/ the race too.  Have you tried the KT tape for your shins? I swear by it, and use it all the time. The pro tape is better than the regular and worth the extra couple of bucks. It sticks a little better and in my opinion, works a little better too. 

Headed up to the Nike store tonight. They're doing something pre-race stuff and you can pick up some race merch before next week. I'm thinking about trying the Lunar shoes. My dad just got a pair and did a marathon in them and says they're great. We'll see, I'm an asics girl and usually nike doesn't agree w/ my feet. Has anyone tried or use them?


----------



## edna mode

indygirl99 said:


> Okay I am laughing at myself right now. When I first read this I thought you said you finished the 5K with a walker and I had this vision of you using one of the walkers with tennis balls on the front wheels.
> 
> It is time for me to go to bed because I am seeing crazy things.



That is so very funny, but if my knee feels bad that might be a good idea! I've been so swamped with work that I'm feeling behind on training.


----------



## jessicaerv

Since I didn't complete the 5.5 miles last weekend I decided to try again this weekend and just bump the training back a week.

Went out for my run yesterday and.... SUCCESS!!  
I actually went 5.75 in 1:12, so roughly a 12:40 pace.  I am beyond pleased with this.  The best part is it didn't feel too difficult and I was not so sore that I couldn't do anything else all day.  Now I can actually visualize going the distance and not being swept!!


----------



## longhorns2

Nice job!!!!  Doesn't it feel good to have a big number under your belt?

Did a 5k race today. It was a PR post baby, but waaayyyy off my previous PR time before I hit pregnant this last time.  Not a shocker- I was never fast- but this weight is killing me. Gah. 

I did 1 min run 30 second walk for first 2 miles and it went ok. I tried to straight run a bit of the 3rd mile and that slowed me down. Nike splits had my 2nd mile as fastest. 

When I was faster, I was straight running, so the intervals being faster is confusing. But I'll go with it since it works!


----------



## kirstie101

Good job ladies! I did 2.5 on Sunday and Wednesday. Now I have a cold so haven't run since. So my goal of having done 8 by Nike this weekend isn't gonna happen. Oh well.


----------



## longhorns2

Rest up for the Nike!  Don't sweat the miles. You'll do great. 

I'm tired man. I didn't kill my time or anything but it felt like more effort in a "race"  I'm exhausted!

Do y'all mentally get competitive during races?  I used to but now it seems to drain me.


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Went out for my run yesterday and.... SUCCESS!!
> I actually went 5.75 in 1:12, so roughly a 12:40 pace.  I am beyond pleased with this.  The best part is it didn't feel too difficult and I was not so sore that I couldn't do anything else all day.  Now I can actually visualize going the distance and not being swept!!



 Yay! Congrats on the new long run!! 



kirstie101 said:


> Good job ladies! I did 2.5 on Sunday and Wednesday. Now I have a cold so haven't run since. So my goal of having done 8 by Nike this weekend isn't gonna happen. Oh well.



Oh no!!!! Hope you get better by this weekend. Take tons of Vitamin C and don't forget to drink lots of water and carb up this week. And just think of the beautiful necklace at the finish line waiting for you. Let's hope the weather's good. Right now it's supposed to be a high of 71 and low of 56. Fingers crossed for fog.




longhorns2 said:


> Do y'all mentally get competitive during races?  I used to but now it seems to drain me.



I totally do! It's usually either if I'm not having as good as a race as I want or when I find myself going back and forth w/ someone. In that situation, it doesn't matter how many times we leap frog, just as long as I cross the finish line first.


----------



## longhorns2

I did find one woman that was doing intervals (a little off mine but close) and stayed with her. She was doing the 10k though and I stopped at 5k. I did pass the 5k mark well before her though. 

I wish I had paid attention to her bib number because I'd like to know where she finished!  Guessing 1:15-1:16 if she was able to maintain pace (she was really steady)

I'm still tired today. I'm resting then getting back to work tomorrow!


----------



## CynthiaC925

Please add CynthiaC925 - my second Tinkerbell half marathon - can't wait!


----------



## CynthiaC925

I agree with Specialks - the wings hitting me in the face was a real drag - just get a tshirt that has wings painted on it - that is what I did - they sell them at the expo


----------



## kirstie101

Kim - yes I'm taking tons of vitamin C and trying to get to bed early every night! 


As for Tink, I can't imagine running with wings on! I know they would drive me crazy!  A shirt with wings painted on sounds cute though. Is Raw Threads who had the ones I saw posted on here before?


----------



## kindakrazy2

Is it bad that I'm more stressed about the costume then the run?  LOL!  

I know I can run it - it may not be pretty but I know I can do it but what I don't know is what to wear.  I'm so picky about what I wear when I run that I'm not sure what to do about a costume.


----------



## MinnieDiva

kindakrazy2 said:


> Is it bad that I'm more stressed about the costume then the run?  LOL!



No!

I'd like to get my daughter a costume, but finding stuff tiny enough for her (9 and maybe 60 pounds sopping wet), is hard to do.  They had cute sparkle skirts at the ToT expo, but they don't make them with the shorts under.  I need to find running tights that stay up on her, then get a skirt, I guess....


----------



## kirstie101

The sparkle skirt is the one thing I might do. I think I could handle that over my carpi's.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Does anyone have a link to the sparkle shirts?  

I always run in tight running shorts and a tight running tank.  I can't handle anything loose or anything covering my arms or legs.  I know I'm weird - I'll own that!  Even in the winter - that's what I run in.  I want to dress up but not sure how to without panicking and having to strip naked halfway through the race because something is touching me!  lol!


----------



## MinnieDiva

kindakrazy2 said:


> Does anyone have a link to the sparkle shirts?
> 
> I always run in tight running shorts and a tight running tank.  I can't handle anything loose or anything covering my arms or legs.  I know I'm weird - I'll own that!  Even in the winter - that's what I run in.  I want to dress up but not sure how to without panicking and having to strip naked halfway through the race because something is touching me!  lol!



Brrr...aren't you up in Canada somewhere?


----------



## kirstie101

This is the one link I have saved on my computer
http://www.team-sparkle.com/  I think theres another company that makes them too?


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> As for Tink, I can't imagine running with wings on! I know they would drive me crazy!  A shirt with wings painted on sounds cute though. Is Raw Threads who had the ones I saw posted on here before?



Yes ~ it's Raw Threads. If I remember correctly, they have 1 in black and 1 in green. 

Heads up for anyone flying SWA. Got an email about a huge sale and it covers race weekend. The promo code is BIGDEAL40. It has to be a RT ticket and you can't fly Sun., but if you're staying over until Mon, check it out.


----------



## kindakrazy2

MinnieDiva said:


> Brrr...aren't you up in Canada somewhere?




Yep!  I run in the snow in short shorts and a tank.  Its just how I roll.


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> This is the one link I have saved on my computer
> http://www.team-sparkle.com/  I think theres another company that makes them too?




Thanks for the link!


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:
			
		

> Yep!  I run in the snow in short shorts and a tank.  Its just how I roll.



Girl, from where I sit you aren't kindakrazy but FullKrazy!  That's nuts!


----------



## kim3339

kindakrazy2 said:


> Yep!  I run in the snow in short shorts and a tank.  Its just how I roll.



I think you and I might be related! I'm always in flip flops and a t-shirt no matter where I go, a sweatshirt at the very most. When I've visited my sister out in Boston at X-mas time, people out there look at me like I'm crazy. I always get a kick out of it, b/c I'm a Cali girl where we don't have weather ~ shouldn't I be the 1 bundled up and _you guys_ used to snow and cold?


----------



## kirstie101

Anyone else making a Christmas list longer than their childs filled with nothing but running stuff?


----------



## MinnieDiva

kirstie101 said:


> Anyone else making a Christmas list longer than their childs filled with nothing but running stuff?



Is that wrong?


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Girl, from where I sit you aren't kindakrazy but FullKrazy!  That's nuts!



LOL!  I like that! I know I'm weird that way but I just can't handle wearing anything more then that when I run.  




kim3339 said:


> I think you and I might be related! I'm always in flip flops and a t-shirt no matter where I go, a sweatshirt at the very most. When I've visited my sister out in Boston at X-mas time, people out there look at me like I'm crazy. I always get a kick out of it, b/c I'm a Cali girl where we don't have weather ~ shouldn't I be the 1 bundled up and _you guys_ used to snow and cold?



I'm always cold and bundled up except when I run then I'm as hot as the sun.  Go figure.


----------



## piraterunner

Please add me to the list as a repeat also doing the 5k


----------



## indygirl99

kirstie101 said:


> Anyone else making a Christmas list longer than their childs filled with nothing but running stuff?



As we are getting into our rainny season I need another pair of shoes so I will always have a dry pair to run in. I told DH I was going christmas shopping. He said "you don't have to wait, get what you need now. It is important to have the right stuff while you are training". 

So I took him at his word. Got a pair of Brooks Adreneline shoes, compression socks, longsleave tech shirt, reflector vest and knuckle lights. And signed up for a Jeff Galloway half marathon training program.


----------



## kirstie101

indygirl99 said:


> As we are getting into our rainny season I need another pair of shoes so I will always have a dry pair to run in. I told DH I was going christmas shopping. He said "you don't have to wait, get what you need now. It is important to have the right stuff while you are training".
> 
> So I took him at his word. Got a pair of Brooks Adreneline shoes, compression socks, longsleave tech shirt, reflector vest and knuckle lights. And signed up for a Jeff Galloway half marathon training program.



Can your DH call my DH?  
What are knuckle lights? I'll be running in the dark at least once a week this winter and was thinking of getting a head light or something.


----------



## wdwrich

> What are knuckle lights? I'll be running in the dark at least once a week this winter and was thinking of getting a head light or something.



I've been running in the (very) early morning hours lately when it's still dark.  I tried other led lights but find arm bands the most comfortable and the most secure (from falling off).  I got this one at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006TF8YL2/ref=oh_details_o01_s01_i00

A couple of weeks ago, I went to the local Road Runner Sports store and they were having a clearance sale where I was able to pick up another similar armband for about $3.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'm heading into the city this morning to pick up my race packet for tomorrow.

This is my 10km that I'm hoping to use for my proof of time.

Only problem is that its a night race tomorrow night (they give us all headlamps that we need to wear - cool, eh) but its rainy and windy and cold.  The whole race is along the waterfront too so no where to get out of the wind at all.  Its around the Stanley Park Seawall for anyone who knows about Stanley Park in Vancouver.

I'm nervous.


----------



## wdwrich

> I'm heading into the city this morning to pick up my race packet for tomorrow.
> 
> This is my 10km that I'm hoping to use for my proof of time.
> 
> Only problem is that its a night race tomorrow night (they give us all headlamps that we need to wear - cool, eh) but its rainy and windy and cold. The whole race is along the waterfront too so no where to get out of the wind at all. Its around the Stanley Park Seawall for anyone who knows about Stanley Park in Vancouver.
> 
> I'm nervous.



Don't worry- just run your pace and enjoy the event.  I'm turning 59 in a couple of weeks and have been running 5k races for several years.  I never really think about time when running in a race- I just enjoy the atmosphere with fellow racers and my race times have been very consistent.
I've decided to expand my horizons and have been training for a 10k race that takes place on Thanksgiving morning, and I just signed up for a HM in March.


----------



## kirstie101

Sarah - Bummer that its gonna be windy and cold. But dont worry about it. You'll do great. I bet with the race excitement you wont notice it very much. I can't wait to hear all about it. 

Rich - Thanks for the link! I'll check it out!


----------



## kim3339

CynthiaC925 said:


> Please add CynthiaC925 - my second Tinkerbell half marathon - can't wait!





piraterunner said:


> Please add me to the list as a repeat also doing the 5k



Added you ladies!



kindakrazy2 said:


> This is my 10km that I'm hoping to use for my proof of time.
> 
> Only problem is that its a night race tomorrow night (they give us all headlamps that we need to wear - cool, eh) but its rainy and windy and cold.  The whole race is along the waterfront too so no where to get out of the wind at all.
> 
> I'm nervous.



Good luck tomorrow night! Hopefully the weather will get a little better for you! 

I went up to SF last night to pick up my bib for Sun. Saw my name on the window, but it was the top row and all I had was my phone, forgot my camera at home.  That's okay, I have 1 from the marathon 2 yrs. ago. Went to the store to look at race merch, was looking for a gym bag, 1 that I could also use for a short wknd or something. They had 1 but it was $70!!  It was nice and I'm all for race merch, but seriously, $70!! If anyone from Run Disney is reading this, a gym bag would be a nice purchase race weekend, but just not as expensive... Hopefully weather will stay like this Sun., overcast and not too cold, but cool enough. 

Good luck w/ wknd runs ladies!!


----------



## kirstie101

Kim - how was the expo? Im bummed I'm most likely going to miss it (a friend is picking up my bib) as we aren't leaving Sac til 2:30 tomorrow and who knows what traffic will be like. Anything I MUST have? I'm defintley heading over to Nike though to look for my name on the window  
I'm so excited! I'm not worried about time and running with one of my most fun friends so I'm gonna have my camera in my hand the whole time!


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> Kim - how was the expo? Im bummed I'm most likely going to miss it (a friend is picking up my bib) as we aren't leaving Sac til 2:30 tomorrow and who knows what traffic will be like. Anything I MUST have? I'm defintley heading over to Nike though to look for my name on the window
> I'm so excited! I'm not worried about time and running with one of my most fun friends so I'm gonna have my camera in my hand the whole time!



Tiny, it's just a tent in the middle of Union Square. In the tent, they were showing the fuel band/watch and I think a gait analysis. All the race merch is in the Nike store itself. They have a good selection of stuff: shirts, bras, zip up sweatshirts, jackets and I think shorts. I didn't look around much aside from the bag, b/c I got the jacket in '10 and the zip-up last year, but would have if I didn't already have stuff. All the race stuff is on the 2nd floor. They'll also have a huge tent w/ stuff after the finish line and they also add in finisher specific shirts and stuff.

Picture tip~ right at the top of the 1st big hill around 5/6. You'll have the bridge in the back ground, really pretty. I think they have a guy there, but w/ your camera you won't have to wait in line or pay. Also about a 1/2 a mile/mile after that you come out on the ocean side and w/ Cypress trees, it's really pretty also and a pic stop. 

Good luck Sunday!!


----------



## kirstie101

Oh thanks Kim! Now I dont care about missing the expo. I'll definitely be going to the Nike store though so sounds like I'll find everything there I want!


----------



## indygirl99

kirstie101 said:


> Can your DH call my DH?
> What are knuckle lights? I'll be running in the dark at least once a week this winter and was thinking of getting a head light or something.



http://knucklelights.com/aboutus.sc

This is what I got.

 DH said he didn't think he would have any influence over your DH in the shopping department.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Its RACE DAY!!!!  WOohoo!!!!


----------



## LuvSulley

Ugh!! I couldn't do the 7 miles today! I barley made it to 3 miles.. So disappointed in myself  will try again tomorrow. I wonder if changing my intervals was the issue? 

BTW, I tried my Nathan belt today and one of the bottles popped out during my run  I can't imagine not having water during the run so I'm not sure what to do! I don't want to use the Nathan belt because i think i could hurt someone if it popped out like that during Tink.


----------



## longhorns2

How was the race Krazy?


Sully- there are good run days and bad run days. Today was a bad one.  Hang in there, you will get there!  Still lots if time. 

I am supposed to run long tomorrow but not sure how I will fit it in!  6-7 miles on schedule.


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> How was the race Krazy?




I'm 4 hours away from race time!  Gah!


----------



## kindakrazy2

I did it.  Not happy with my time though.  

Came in at 1:00:18

18 seconds over my goal.  Gah!  I just want to scream.  So close and yet so far.  I used to run a 10km in about 52 mins and I knew I wasn't going to be anywhere near that but wanted to come in under an hour.  Didn't happen.  

Oh well....sending it in anyways for my proof of time.  Hope is gets me a decent corral.  Any one who did it last year have any idea where that may land me?


----------



## kim3339

kindakrazy2 said:


> Oh well....sending it in anyways for my proof of time.  Hope is gets me a decent corral.  Any one who did it last year have any idea where that may land me?



I think I put 2:45 last year and was in Corral C out of I believe F. My guess is 2:12 or so for the 1/2 w/ your time so B. But there's still tons of time if you want to try and get a lower time. Congrats on your race though! How did the weather and nighttime of it all end up playing out?


Kristie~ how'd it go for you? Weather was awesome, part of the reason I love running up in the city. Can I put in a request for that for all my races? Love the necklace w/ the bridge in the corner. Little sore today, calves are definitely feeling it from the steepness of the downhill, so hopefully hopping on the bike tomorrow. The merch tent afterwards was CRAZY!!! The line looked like a 30 min wait. I really liked some of the finishers stuff. Going up tonight for the Giants game, so if it gets over early enough, maybe I'll see if I can hop over to Nike to see if they have some stuff. If not, I'll check the outlets in a few weeks.


----------



## BabieDuckie

Congrats to those who had a race this weekend! I forgot about the Nike Women's Marathon until I heard about it on the radio this morning. We had such beautiful weather here. If I have the courage to put my name in for next year, I hope the weather is just as beautiful!

I ran 7 miles on Sunday as outlined in the training plan. I was supposed to do it on Saturday but had some things come up so I shifted to Sunday. It took me an hour and 53 minutes to complete it, with an average pace of 16:15/mile. I'm still running 2:2 intervals which is working out okay. I've been thinking about changing to 1:1 to see if it will improve my time at all. I had a bad run on Thursday, and the only reason I say it was a bad run was because on Tuesday I was able to complete 2.56 miles in 30 minutes, and on Thursday only completed 1.75 miles in 30 minutes due to calves cramping and shooting pain going down to my ankles. It made me a little worried for the 7 miles but luckily I was alright once I got past 2.5/3 miles or so.

I ran with my Nathan belt this weekend too. I didn't seem to have any problems with the bottles popping out and the belt didn't shift at all during running. It felt a little weird when I first put it on, but I soon got used to it. It worked well with having liquids to drink on my walk breaks. I even had some Gu CHOMPS in one of the pockets and had a couple of those on my walk breaks too. Does anybody know how far apart the hydration stations are at the race? I'm trying to decide if I should run with water or Cytomax or one of each? 

Hope everyone is doing well with training!


----------



## kindakrazy2

kim3339 said:


> I think I put 2:45 last year and was in Corral C out of I believe F. My guess is 2:12 or so for the 1/2 w/ your time so B. But there's still tons of time if you want to try and get a lower time. Congrats on your race though! How did the weather and nighttime of it all end up playing out?



Thanks!  The nighttime race was so fun but the weather sucked which was too bad.  The start of the race was really slow starting out because there were so many people on a very narrow path but after about 3kms it got faster.  It was so neat to look ahead down the seawall and see a ribbon of light from the headlamps as far as you could see.  Really, really cool experience.


----------



## indygirl99

It's raining. 

I know that sound crazy to most of you but with all the smoke from the wildfires my asthma has really been giving me grief. Now that we have gotten some rain it has washed all the junk out of the air and I can breathe again. 

Went out today to run/walk with my new shoes and compression socks. Made it 3.1 miles in 52 min.  And I did not have any problems breathing.

My old shoes must have had more miles on them than I thought or the change to the Brooks must have been what I needed. The Brooks have the extra support for pronators and the Sacounys did not so that might have been the difference also. No IT band soreness at all and the feet are not achy either.

I will give these shoes a 2 week trial. I have my short runs, a long run on saturday then next weekend I'm doing a 10K for Halloween. If still no problems then I will go get a second pair of these shoes so I have them for the Tinkerbell.


----------



## specialks

kindakrazy2 said:


> I did it.  Not happy with my time though.
> 
> Came in at 1:00:18
> 
> 18 seconds over my goal.  Gah!  I just want to scream.  So close and yet so far.  I used to run a 10km in about 52 mins and I knew I wasn't going to be anywhere near that but wanted to come in under an hour.  Didn't happen.
> 
> Oh well....sending it in anyways for my proof of time.  Hope is gets me a decent corral.  Any one who did it last year have any idea where that may land me?



There were 5 corrals last Jan. I was in E (the last). I'd bet your timing would put you around B, but I think it all depends on how the registrations come in. If there are bunches of fast runners, it pushes others back and fills the front spots.  I submitted a 2:35 for the W&D and based on my bib # I'm thinking I'll be in C. I have a faster pace now and am hoping for a sub 1 hr 10k, but I doubt I'll change for the W&D. I'm hoping I'll be in B at Tink.


----------



## kindakrazy2

specialks said:


> There were 5 corrals last Jan. I was in E (the last). I'd bet your timing would put you around B, but I think it all depends on how the registrations come in. If there are bunches of fast runners, it pushes others back and fills the front spots.  I submitted a 2:35 for the W&D and based on my bib # I'm thinking I'll be in C. I have a faster pace now and am hoping for a sub 1 hr 10k, but I doubt I'll change for the W&D. I'm hoping I'll be in B at Tink.




Thanks so much for chiming in.  I hope its good enough to keep me in B.  I am halfway considering another 10km race in November but I don't want to be disappointed all over again.  Slowly trying to come to grips with my time which is dumb because I know its a perfectly acceptable time.  Just hard knowing what I was able to do a few years ago compared to what I'm able to do now. Time to put my big girl panties on and get over it!


----------



## kim3339

BabieDuckie said:


> Congrats to those who had a race this weekend! I forgot about the Nike Women's Marathon until I heard about it on the radio this morning. We had such beautiful weather here. If I have the courage to put my name in for next year, I hope the weather is just as beautiful!
> 
> I ran with my Nathan belt this weekend too. I didn't seem to have any problems with the bottles popping out and the belt didn't shift at all during running. It felt a little weird when I first put it on, but I soon got used to it. It worked well with having liquids to drink on my walk breaks. I even had some Gu CHOMPS in one of the pockets and had a couple of those on my walk breaks too. Does anybody know how far apart the hydration stations are at the race? I'm trying to decide if I should run with water or Cytomax or one of each?



You _should_ put your name in next year! I'm pretty sure next year is the 10th, so if it is, there'll probably be tons of special stuff. And the weather should be good. This year the fog was really heavy and dense, felt bad for the the out-of-towners, b/c you couldn't even see the bridge, but it was gorgeous. Last year there was fog also, but not as dense. The year before... there were clouds and rain for the marathon part. Don't usually mind running in the rain, but it started around 21 or so and I started chaffing and you get back on the Great Highway around 24 and the wind picked up off the ocean so the last 2 miles were brutal, but the 1st 1/2 was great. 

I use Nathan too and love it. I've been using it for almost 5 years and have only had a bottle pop out twice. Both times it was empty and shifted out, I've seen bottles pop out on races from all belts. And most of the time the people behind you will pick it up for you if you don't notice. 

The water stops are usually about mile or just over a mile apart. They have water and powerade at all the stops w/ water in front and powerade at the end. They'll tell you what they have in their cups when you run by. I always bring my belt and have both in my belt, b/c you never know when you'll need liquid. I've never had problems w/ water stops, but personally I like being able to go through them w/o having to stop/slow down for water, just go down the middle and avoid everything. I do use them once in a while towards the end of the race if it's warmer like DL in Sept, but Sun, didn't use them once. 



indygirl99 said:


> Went out today to run/walk with my new shoes and compression socks. Made it 3.1 miles in 52 min.  And I did not have any problems breathing.



Which compression socks do you have? I need to pick some up in the next month before training really picks up for Goofy, just don't know which brand to go w/.


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> I did it.  Not happy with my time though.
> 
> Came in at 1:00:18
> 
> 18 seconds over my goal.  Gah!  I just want to scream.  So close and yet so far.  I used to run a 10km in about 52 mins and I knew I wasn't going to be anywhere near that but wanted to come in under an hour.  Didn't happen.
> 
> Oh well....sending it in anyways for my proof of time.  Hope is gets me a decent corral.  Any one who did it last year have any idea where that may land me?



That is a crazy good time!  Nice job!  I know it's not as fast as you were hoping, but pretty darn close!  I swear one of my friends had a 1 hr 10K last year for Tink and was in A corral.  I'll check with her and let you know.  Rundisney us crazy generous with their times- I submitted a 10K of 1:18 in 2011 for the Princess and they sent back and estimated time of finish of 2:28.  

I'll bet you are in A, but B for sure.  The only issue would be if there's a ton of fast fast runners signing up.  



kim3339 said:


> Weather was awesome, part of the reason I love running up in the city. Can I put in a request for that for all my races? Love the necklace w/ the bridge in the corner. Little sore today, calves are definitely feeling it from the steepness of the downhill, so hopefully hopping on the bike tomorrow. The merch tent afterwards was CRAZY!!! The line looked like a 30 min wait. I really liked some of the finishers stuff. Going up tonight for the Giants game, so if it gets over early enough, maybe I'll see if I can hop over to Nike to see if they have some stuff. If not, I'll check the outlets in a few weeks.



I love SF, but cannot even fathom willingly running a race there.  LOL  Post a picture of the necklace!  I wanna see- especially if you have a picture of the fireman too.  LOL



BabieDuckie said:


> I ran 7 miles on Sunday as outlined in the training plan. I was supposed to do it on Saturday but had some things come up so I shifted to Sunday. It took me an hour and 53 minutes to complete it, with an average pace of 16:15/mile. I'm still running 2:2 intervals which is working out okay. I've been thinking about changing to 1:1 to see if it will improve my time at all. I had a bad run on Thursday, and the only reason I say it was a bad run was because on Tuesday I was able to complete 2.56 miles in 30 minutes, and on Thursday only completed 1.75 miles in 30 minutes due to calves cramping and shooting pain going down to my ankles. It made me a little worried for the 7 miles but luckily I was alright once I got past 2.5/3 miles or so.
> 
> I ran with my Nathan belt this weekend too. I didn't seem to have any problems with the bottles popping out and the belt didn't shift at all during running. It felt a little weird when I first put it on, but I soon got used to it. It worked well with having liquids to drink on my walk breaks. I even had some Gu CHOMPS in one of the pockets and had a couple of those on my walk breaks too. Does anybody know how far apart the hydration stations are at the race? I'm trying to decide if I should run with water or Cytomax or one of each?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well with training!



WTG!  I did my 7 on Sunday as well, but I was in on the treadmill.  I thought I was only going to pull off 2, but once I got going, I felt GREAT!  So I'm right there with you on the training plan!  I dont know about DL, but at the WDW races I believe hydration was every other mile.  I took a belt in 2011 when I was pregnant, but I didn't run with one in 2012.  I did NOT need it in 2012.  I think weather will play a factor on needing it.  But really- Disney races have a lot of hydration!  Yay volunteers!!! 



indygirl99 said:


> It's raining.
> 
> I know that sound crazy to most of you but with all the smoke from the wildfires my asthma has really been giving me grief. Now that we have gotten some rain it has washed all the junk out of the air and I can breathe again.
> 
> Went out today to run/walk with my new shoes and compression socks. Made it 3.1 miles in 52 min.  And I did not have any problems breathing.
> 
> My old shoes must have had more miles on them than I thought or the change to the Brooks must have been what I needed. The Brooks have the extra support for pronators and the Sacounys did not so that might have been the difference also. No IT band soreness at all and the feet are not achy either.
> 
> I will give these shoes a 2 week trial. I have my short runs, a long run on saturday then next weekend I'm doing a 10K for Halloween. If still no problems then I will go get a second pair of these shoes so I have them for the Tinkerbell.



Glad you like the new shoes!  I LOVE new shoes.  I will be buying another pair in December for the race as well.  Glad your breathing is going ok!  



specialks said:


> There were 5 corrals last Jan. I was in E (the last). I'd bet your timing would put you around B, but I think it all depends on how the registrations come in. If there are bunches of fast runners, it pushes others back and fills the front spots.  I submitted a 2:35 for the W&D and based on my bib # I'm thinking I'll be in C. I have a faster pace now and am hoping for a sub 1 hr 10k, but I doubt I'll change for the W&D. I'm hoping I'll be in B at Tink.



Ooohhh-- hope you come back for the race report on W&D.  My fantasy is to run all the Disney races in one year.   I'd love to hear more!

Not much to report here- was obsessing this weekend over the Disney Moms Panel submission.  Now we wait.  And I need to start obsessing over the training.  Holy cow--- 3 months ladies!  It's coming on fast!


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> Which compression socks do you have? I need to pick some up in the next month before training really picks up for Goofy, just don't know which brand to go w/.



http://www.cepcompression.com/2592-Neon-Night-Running-Compression-Socks.aspx

These are the ones I got. I debated between the neon and the pink ( DH says I have a big love of pink) but got the green because many of my runs will be in the semi-dark or dark and need any help I can get to be seen.

There was a runner hit by a car 30 mins after I had run through that same intersection yesterday.

I have also worn these to work and seen a big difference in my running the next day after a 12 hr shift as a nurse.

I had gone to the marathon expo and the running store was giving a 15% discount, they didn't have my size, so when I went into the store I got the discount. I REALLY like this running store.


----------



## kindakrazy2

> That is a crazy good time! Nice job! I know it's not as fast as you were hoping, but pretty darn close! I swear one of my friends had a 1 hr 10K last year for Tink and was in A corral. I'll check with her and let you know. Rundisney us crazy generous with their times- I submitted a 10K of 1:18 in 2011 for the Princess and they sent back and estimated time of finish of 2:28.
> 
> I'll bet you are in A, but B for sure. The only issue would be if there's a ton of fast fast runners signing up.




Thanks Longhorns.  I haven't heard anything back from the trackshack email address that I submitted my time to and over on the Princess Half thread someone else said they hadn't heard back either.  Do they normally respond or do I just have to trust that they got it?


----------



## longhorns2

She actually had a 1:04 time submitted for Tinkerbell, and was in A corral.  Fingers crossed for you! 

I submitted mine and got a response the next day.  I submitted one email for both races, and received an Active update showing new estimated finish time for Tinkerbell, but not for Princess.  

The email I got back from track shack said both races were updated... but I didn't get any confirmation for Princess.  So who knows?  

If you don't hear back by the end of the week, I'd email again.  In my experience, they were really good about getting back to me.   I'd follow up before Nov 1 for sure!


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> She actually had a 1:04 time submitted for Tinkerbell, and was in A corral.  Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I submitted mine and got a response the next day.  I submitted one email for both races, and received an Active update showing new estimated finish time for Tinkerbell, but not for Princess.
> 
> The email I got back from track shack said both races were updated... but I didn't get any confirmation for Princess.  So who knows?
> 
> If you don't hear back by the end of the week, I'd email again.  In my experience, they were really good about getting back to me.   I'd follow up before Nov 1 for sure!



Thanks Patty.  I'll give them a few more days and try again.


----------



## msbell1976

I am new here, been lurking since late last year...but I will be at Tink in 2013!


----------



## kindakrazy2

msbell1976 said:


> I am new here, been lurking since late last year...but I will be at Tink in 2013!



Welcome!


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> I love SF, but cannot even fathom willingly running a race there.  LOL  Post a picture of the necklace!  I wanna see- especially if you have a picture of the fireman too.  LOL
> 
> Not much to report here- was obsessing this weekend over the Disney Moms Panel submission.  Now we wait.  And I need to start obsessing over the training.  Holy cow--- 3 months ladies!  It's coming on fast!



No pic of the fireman, sorry. Here's the necklace, tried to get a clear shot, but the camera wasn't focusing well and this one was the best.




Why won't you come out to run in SF? Most of the year, you'll have great weather. If you don't want to do the hills, the 2nd 1/2 of the SF Marathon isn't bad. You have 1 hill that's not too bad and then a lot of down hill. 



indygirl99 said:


> http://www.cepcompression.com/2592-Neon-Night-Running-Compression-Socks.aspx
> 
> These are the ones I got. I debated between the neon and the pink ( DH says I have a big love of pink) but got the green because many of my runs will be in the semi-dark or dark and need any help I can get to be seen.
> 
> There was a runner hit by a car 30 mins after I had run through that same intersection yesterday.
> 
> I REALLY like this running store.



Thanks! Those were the ones I was looking at the Sports Basement. Good to hear they work. Scary about the intersection, people can be so blind when they drive sometimes. 

From the sounds of it, I really like your running store too!  Tell them they need to come downto Cali. 

When are you going down to DL in Dec? I'm going in Dec too!



msbell1976 said:


> I am new here, been lurking since late last year...but I will be at Tink in 2013!



Hi! I'll add you to our list of runners!


----------



## longhorns2

The hills Kim!  I am a big ol hill weenie.  I hurt my knee going down the hills in Austin.  I am just not a fan.  And what I call hills people call bumps- LOL!  Which is another reason why I really like WDW running--- very very very flat.  The few inclines I can handle.


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> No pic of the fireman, sorry. Here's the necklace, tried to get a clear shot, but the camera wasn't focusing well and this one was the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Those were the ones I was looking at the Sports Basement. Good to hear they work. Scary about the intersection, people can be so blind when they drive sometimes.
> 
> From the sounds of it, I really like your running store too!  Tell them they need to come downto Cali.
> 
> When are you going down to DL in Dec? I'm going in Dec too!




I like the medal. Hills are still difficult for me. I have one route that has a few hills that I will try and run/walk when I am extremely fresh. I know I need to be able to do hills and eventually I'll get there. Maybe in a couple of years I will try for the necklace.

I did a walk in Seattle (60 miles in 3 days) and the last day was up the big hills at the waterfront and then down the stairs at the colesium for finishers pictures. Cruel is all I could say. Hills should never be at the end of a race. 

I will be at DLR Nov 29- Dec 3. Just a short trip for our anniversary. DH job does not allow vacation from the week before Thanksgiving to after News Year, he works in retail. But since he has worked there for 41 years he was able to wrangle a few days.

Went out for my run today and DH decided to go "run" with me. He usually takes the bike. It slowed me down alot and we came to the conclusion that he needs to ride while I run/walk. I joined a Galloway group so I will have other run/walkers to do my long runs with and will just do my weekday runs while he is at work.


----------



## Leskash75

Hello all I have been MIA. I ran/walked my first half 4 weeks ago and promptly (really stated a bit before but did not want to admit) sidelined with massive cough etc. could barely do laundry so needless to say training is a mess now. I have a half next weekend which is flat and I was supposed to do fast for good placement but haven't trained for four weeks so not doing it. I have to start again now that I can and really work hard to decrease my time. A bit stressed about the lack of time but I'm hopeful.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Leskash75 said:


> Hello all I have been MIA. I ran/walked my first half 4 weeks ago and promptly (really stated a bit before but did not want to admit) sidelined with massive cough etc. could barely do laundry so needless to say training is a mess now. I have a half next weekend which is flat and I was supposed to do fast for good placement but haven't trained for four weeks so not doing it. I have to start again now that I can and really work hard to decrease my time. A bit stressed about the lack of time but I'm hopeful.




Sorry to hear you've been sick.  Big, huge congrats on finishing your first half!  Thats fantastic!  No feeling like it!


----------



## Leskash75

Thanks it was cool. Two antibiotics hopefully I'm good. Hoping to start training on Saturday.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Leskash75 said:


> Thanks it was cool. Two antibiotics hopefully I'm good. Hoping to start training on Saturday.



Excellent news!


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> I think I put 2:45 last year and was in Corral C out of I believe F. My guess is 2:12 or so for the 1/2 w/ your time so B. But there's still tons of time if you want to try and get a lower time. Congrats on your race though! How did the weather and nighttime of it all end up playing out?
> 
> 
> Kristie~ how'd it go for you? Weather was awesome, part of the reason I love running up in the city. Can I put in a request for that for all my races? Love the necklace w/ the bridge in the corner. Little sore today, calves are definitely feeling it from the steepness of the downhill, so hopefully hopping on the bike tomorrow. The merch tent afterwards was CRAZY!!! The line looked like a 30 min wait. I really liked some of the finishers stuff. Going up tonight for the Giants game, so if it gets over early enough, maybe I'll see if I can hop over to Nike to see if they have some stuff. If not, I'll check the outlets in a few weeks.



The race was so much fun! I had such a great time! The weather was perfect. My time was slower that I was hoping but it doesn't matter, I finished and I finished with a friend which made it special! Those hills were no joke. I cannot wait til next year! We didn't even make it into the merchanidse tent. The security guard told us the line to check out was an hour long and we had to hurry back to our hotel to check out! Next year we'll check out before the race that way we can enjoy everything after a little more!  Oh and talk about beautiful! What a beautiful course! There was something to enjoy looking at the entire time! Loved it!

Most of my soreness is gone now. I went for a  short run last night but think I need a couple more days off. Getting some odd cramping/soreness in my feet of all places. 

How'd you do?


----------



## kirstie101

Leskash75 said:


> Thanks it was cool. Two antibiotics hopefully I'm good. Hoping to start training on Saturday.




And plenty of time to train too!


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> The hills Kim!  I am a big ol hill weenie.  I hurt my knee going down the hills in Austin.  I am just not a fan.  And what I call hills people call bumps- LOL!  Which is another reason why I really like WDW running--- very very very flat.  The few inclines I can handle.



After reading what you wrote, I thought of all the races in SF, and the only race that I can come up w/ that's flat is the Giants 10k(even their 1/2 has a hill)! I was determined to come up w/ 1, but couldn't! There's 1 in Feb through Golden Gate Park and the Great Highway, but even that 1 has some minor up & downs. That's just crazy. 



kirstie101 said:


> The race was so much fun! I had such a great time! The weather was perfect. My time was slower that I was hoping but it doesn't matter, I finished and I finished with a friend which made it special! Those hills were no joke. I cannot wait til next year! We didn't even make it into the merchanidse tent. The security guard told us the line to check out was an hour long and we had to hurry back to our hotel to check out! Next year we'll check out before the race that way we can enjoy everything after a little more!  Oh and talk about beautiful! What a beautiful course! There was something to enjoy looking at the entire time! Loved it!
> 
> Most of my soreness is gone now. I went for a  short run last night but think I need a couple more days off. Getting some odd cramping/soreness in my feet of all places.
> 
> How'd you do?



I did ok, calves were really bad Mon ~ went to the Giants game that night and everybody kept standing and sitting, and I just sat. That's the 1 course that I think is really humbling for any athlete, don't like it when I do it, but totally appreciate it afterwards. My fave parts are after the bridge when we 1st hit the ocean and then after that 2nd hill when we're in that rich neighborhood. The houses are so pretty! A girl next to me said she was holding on to her orange slices until a garbage can b/c she didn't want to dirty the neighborhood!  And did you see the little girl who set up her own water station? That was the cutest thing I have ever seen!

I believe you about the merch tent, it was crazy!! I really like that light blue pullover and the shirt that said 13.1 miles of glory. I'm holding out for big discounts at the outlet stores, but if not, I know I'll need it for Goofy and Tink in Jan!  They have some stuff on the website though. Finisher Stuff If you click on the newest button under products and scroll down, they have some stuff. 

The best part was when I looked at my schedule for this weekend, I have 5 tomorrow and 9 on Sun!! I thought I had 14, but it's only 9! Yay!!!


----------



## kirstie101

Thanks for the links Kim! How soon do you think til the Outlets seem some merchandise? 

Oh and you were asking about compression socks earlier. PRO compression has 20% off their Pink socks this month with code SOM102 which makes them only $30 and shipping is free! http://www.procompression.com/marathon-pink/ 
I have some sleeves from them and a pair of socks that are CEP. They feel the same to me and I'd buy both again. 

I did see the girl who had set up the water station, that was adorable! And did you see the window full of little girls in the houses before we hit Fort Mason, who were cearly waking up from a slumber party? They were all in their PJ's and dancing in the front window. It was too cute!

Have fun with your 9 miles this weekend! I think I'll do some cross training on the bike and hope my feet are back to normal in a few days.


----------



## jessicaerv

I just picked up my race bib for the 10k tomorrow.  I haven't run in a week (well, I ran once) because I was at Disneyland (!!), but I'm cutting myself a little slack since I walked miles and miles for 4 days and barely ate anything.     Except Carthay Circle lunch on Sunday and lunch at Club 33 on Tuesday   Club 33 was wonderful, and I owe huge thanks to my  friend (you know who you are).

I'm hoping to run the 10k in 1:00, but I think I'll realistically be closer to 1:20.

The swag bags were full of great coupons and small snacks.  Imagine my surprise when I pulled out not 1 *but 2* gift cards for $500 each!!     I had visions of compression socks and running belts dancing in my head. As soon as I got home I logged onto the online store and see that all they sell are sunglasses and watches, and they charge service fees for purchases, so I'm a lot less enthused, but still... If anyone is interested in one of the gift cards, PM me.  The retailer is Redstarworldwear (.com).

Happy Saturday everyone.  Wish me luck tomorrow!


----------



## indygirl99

Good luck on your run tomorrow Jessica. Hope you run the time you are wanting to. 

I signed up for a Galloway run group. They started their winter schedule last week but since I had to work this morning was the first time I got to run with them.

Met some new friends to run with.  Hi Blazerfan 

It was raining like crazy when I left the house but when I got to where the group met 20 miles away no rain. After the run on my way home it started raining again. What can I say I live in the Pacific NorthWET.

Of course DH and I headed out to a hike and got to do our hike in the rain. But at least my running shoes stayed dry.


----------



## longhorns2

jessicaerv said:


> I just picked up my race bib for the 10k tomorrow.  I haven't run in a week (well, I ran once) because I was at Disneyland (!!), but I'm cutting myself a little slack since I walked miles and miles for 4 days and barely ate anything.     Except Carthay Circle lunch on Sunday and lunch at Club 33 on Tuesday   Club 33 was wonderful, and I owe huge thanks to my  friend (you know who you are).
> 
> I'm hoping to run the 10k in 1:00, but I think I'll realistically be closer to 1:20.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone.  Wish me luck tomorrow!




How did it go Jessica?  And awesome that you got some pixie dust and went to Club 33!  Very exciting! 

Ran my 4 miles per the plan today.  Felt really good- negative splits!  Hola!  Ill never break any records, but if I keep improving, that's all I can ask for!


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> How did it go Jessica?  And awesome that you got some pixie dust and went to Club 33!  Very exciting!



The race was alright, but I was definitely closer to the 1:20 than the 1:00 mark (actually went 1:35, certainly not turning that time into Disney!!).  I found out partway through the run that my iPod STILL was not calibrated correctly.  It told me I ran close to 12.5k rather than 10, so I've been calculating my pace incorrectly still over the last several weeks.    Hopefully this time with the calibration is the charm.

Ah well, plenty of room for improvement, eh?  

3 months to go, ladies (and gents).


----------



## longhorns2

Good for you Jess!  I hear ya on the Nike.  I thought I was a lot faster than I really am until I started the treadmill again.  Doh!  Had to make some adjustments on my thinking for sure.  

Train hard, you will TOTALLY get where you want to be!  Keep up the awesome work.  

I bought a Garmin 10.  It's not huge like the other Garmin products (I have large thighs but delicate wrists... ha ha ha) and I really like it.  It can give me intervals and shows my pace and distance at a glance. The funny thing is --- it matched Nike the other night, but I was only going 1 mile.  Nike gets farther off the farther I have to run, so I'm hoping the Garmin keeps me honest.


----------



## kindakrazy2

jessicaerv said:


> The race was alright, but I was definitely closer to the 1:20 than the 1:00 mark (actually went 1:35, certainly not turning that time into Disney!!).  I found out partway through the run that my iPod STILL was not calibrated correctly.  It told me I ran close to 12.5k rather than 10, so I've been calculating my pace incorrectly still over the last several weeks.    Hopefully this time with the calibration is the charm.
> 
> Ah well, plenty of room for improvement, eh?
> 
> 3 months to go, ladies (and gents).



Awesome job Jessica!


----------



## longhorns2

Had to dig us out of the way back pages!  

Hi guys!  How's it going?

I'm trying to hit 4 miles today and the 8.5 (gulp) this weekend.  I'm not exactly sure how I am going to make that one happen, but it's happening.

My choices are on the treadmill watching my DVR, temperature controlled and close to a potty.    So hard to do a long run like this on the treadmill though.  Booorrrriinnggg

Or

get up wayyyyy early and run in the near dark on Saturday.  MY DH has to leave around 9am, so I'd have to be up and moving early to get this done. It's going to be "cold"- cold to me anyway! lol  So it would also feel GREAT to run outside.  But I'm concerned about the timing.

Anyway, hope yall are training hard!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Training is going well over here.  I did my 8.5 a couple of days ago and I nearly froze to death but I felt strangely strong.  I love knowing that my body is getting stronger with each run.  Its a great feeling!  

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## BabieDuckie

kindakrazy2 said:
			
		

> Training is going well over here.  I did my 8.5 a couple of days ago and I nearly froze to death but I felt strangely strong.  I love knowing that my body is getting stronger with each run.  Its a great feeling!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?



I honestly have no clue what happened, but I lost motivation really quickly. I've been slacking on the training and skipping run days. Not to mention that I get extreme tightness in my calves and get pain shooting down towards both ankles which force me to walk the rest of the way home. I've been keeping hydrated, stretching, I got fit for my shoes at a running store like 3 months ago. I still experience numbness in my foot. Should I see a podiatrist?


----------



## Jeffreelancer

BabieDuckie said:


> I honestly have no clue what happened, but I lost motivation really quickly. I've been slacking on the training and skipping run days. Not to mention that I get extreme tightness in my calves and get pain shooting down towards both ankles which force me to walk the rest of the way home. I've been keeping hydrated, stretching, I got fit for my shoes at a running store like 3 months ago. I still experience numbness in my foot. Should I see a podiatrist?



Are you using elecrolytes during your workout? Tight calfs is a symptom of an electrolyte imbalance. That doesn't explain the pain in the front of your legs. That sounds like it could be shin splints.

There are exercises to strengthen the muscles in your hips and ankles to help with the shin splints.

You may want to visit a sports medicine doctor to diagnose your leg pain. A good sports med doctor can tell you if you are in the wrong shoes.

I had shin splints and use compression sleeves to help prevent the pain. The sleeves also help with calf problems. If you get compression sleeves make sure they are for shin splints.


----------



## BabieDuckie

Jeffreelancer said:


> Are you using elecrolytes during your workout? Tight calfs is a symptom of an electrolyte imbalance. That doesn't explain the pain in the front of your legs. That sounds like it could be shin splints.
> 
> There are exercises to strengthen the muscles in your hips and ankles to help with the shin splints.
> 
> You may want to visit a sports medicine doctor to diagnose your leg pain. A good sports med doctor can tell you if you are in the wrong shoes.
> 
> I had shin splints and use compression sleeves to help prevent the pain. The sleeves also help with calf problems. If you get compression sleeves make sure they are for shin splints.



Thanks for the help. I'm currently not using electrolytes during my short runs (which average between 1.5-2.5 miles), but I do on my long runs (anything longer than 4 miles). 

I don't know if I would call the pain in my ankles shin splints. The pain is around my ankles and hurts the most on the outer side of my ankles. It's hard to explain. I had them when I began running in July, and then they kind of went away, and now they're back. I read on some other forums that other people experiencing similar issues bought compression socks and some said that seemed to have helped. I have big calves so am afraid compression socks won't fit.

I'll do some research to find a good sports med doctor in my area. It wouldn't hurt to have a professional take a look and give me their opinion, especially for the numbness in my toes on my right foot.


----------



## kirstie101

I'm gonna complain and feel sorry for myself.... Since Nike I've had pain in my arch. I ran last Thursday and it about killed me. Took a week off and it got better after a couple days but then the improvement stopped. So I guy tired of resting it and ran on it tonight and I'm right back where I was a week ago and it hurts like hell. I have a dr appt on Monday but basically I think think gonna be resting for more than a week this time. I am not a happy camper right now.


----------



## Shananana

Well, it's the end of October and I have my first 10k tomorrow. I'm so excited about it! (Goal 1 hour 20 minutes) I know I can do it!

Good luck to all of you who have qualifiers this weekend!


----------



## jessicaerv

Shananana said:


> Well, it's the end of October and I have my first 10k tomorrow. I'm so excited about it! (Goal 1 hour 20 minutes) I know I can do it!
> 
> Good luck to all of you who have qualifiers this weekend!



Yeeehaaaw, Shananana - Best of luck!!  I predict you'll run at least five minutes faster than your goal.


----------



## longhorns2

kirstie101 said:


> I'm gonna complain and feel sorry for myself.... Since Nike I've had pain in my arch. I ran last Thursday and it about killed me. Took a week off and it got better after a couple days but then the improvement stopped. So I guy tired of resting it and ran on it tonight and I'm right back where I was a week ago and it hurts like hell. I have a dr appt on Monday but basically I think think gonna be resting for more than a week this time. I am not a happy camper right now.



This doesn't sound good.    I hope you can get it worked out with the dr and back on the road.  



Shananana said:


> Well, it's the end of October and I have my first 10k tomorrow. I'm so excited about it! (Goal 1 hour 20 minutes) I know I can do it!
> 
> Good luck to all of you who have qualifiers this weekend!



GOOD LUCK!  Kill it!

AFM:  I got my 9 miler in today!  My parents kept my baby for me and out I went.  It was 51 and overcast, and windy.  And I was feeling really good until mile 6.  Then I just kinda bonked.  Which is how my body works - 3 halves and in all 3, miles 6, 7, 8 were REALLY tough for me.  Walked most of them.

Well, I did it--- I pushed through, kept running (I do intervals, so run/walk/run) and didn't give up on the run!  WOOT!  I felt myself turn a corner at mile 7 and was able to keep going strong.  

I'm not ready for 13.1 by any means, but I went a lot faster (think 1:30 per mile faster!!!!) than I was expecting to go.    Yay me!  My long run time wasn't that much slower than my short run time.  Which means I should be running those shorts a lot faster, eh?  I think I've gotten too comfortable and am not pushing myself on the 3-4 mile runs I do.  Should work on that! 

Have a magical weekend everyone!


----------



## kim3339

BabieDuckie said:


> Not to mention that I get extreme tightness in my calves and get pain shooting down towards both ankles which force me to walk the rest of the way home. I've been keeping hydrated, stretching, I got fit for my shoes at a running store like 3 months ago. I still experience numbness in my foot. Should I see a podiatrist?





kirstie101 said:


> I'm gonna complain and feel sorry for myself.... Since Nike I've had pain in my arch. I ran last Thursday and it about killed me. Took a week off and it got better after a couple days but then the improvement stopped. So I guy tired of resting it and ran on it tonight and I'm right back where I was a week ago and it hurts like hell. I have a dr appt on Monday but basically I think think gonna be resting for more than a week this time. I am not a happy camper right now.



Have you guys looked at inserts for your shoes? That might help, and they have so many now. 



Shananana said:


> Well, it's the end of October and I have my first 10k tomorrow. I'm so excited about it! (Goal 1 hour 20 minutes) I know I can do it!



Good luck! Hope it's a lot of fun and you have a great run.



longhorns2 said:


> AFM:  I got my 9 miler in today!  And I was feeling really good until mile 6.  Then I just kinda bonked.  Which is how my body works - 3 halves and in all 3, miles 6, 7, 8 were REALLY tough for me.  Walked most of them.
> 
> Well, I did it--- I pushed through, kept running (I do intervals, so run/walk/run) and didn't give up on the run!  WOOT!  I felt myself turn a corner at mile 7 and was able to keep going strong.



Are you taking gu or chomps or something w/ you on your longer runs? Maybe if you start taking some around mile 4, it'll kick in when your body starts to fight you. Congrats on the 9 though!!

As for me... this weekend was supposed to be my 1st back to back w/ 6/7 tomorrow and 14 Sunday, but b/w the rain we had Sun-Wed and the Giants games, I haven't been able to finish the yard for Halloween. So tomorrow is 3 then 14 on Sun and hopefully get in all done tomorrow.


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:
			
		

> Have you guys looked at inserts for your shoes? That might help, and they have so many now.
> 
> Good luck! Hope it's a lot of fun and you have a great run.
> 
> Are you taking gu or chomps or something w/ you on your longer runs? Maybe if you start taking some around mile 4, it'll kick in when your body starts to fight you. Congrats on the 9 though!!
> 
> As for me... this weekend was supposed to be my 1st back to back w/ 6/7 tomorrow and 14 Sunday, but b/w the rain we had Sun-Wed and the Giants games, I haven't been able to finish the yard for Halloween. So tomorrow is 3 then 14 on Sun and hopefully get in all done tomorrow.



I do!  I took a Gu at 4.5 miles and another at 7.  I only planned on 1 but I felt like I needed the 2 nd. Maybe I'll take it a little sooner next time.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

longhorns2 said:


> I do!  I took a Gu at 4.5 miles and another at 7.  I only planned on 1 but I felt like I needed the 2 nd. Maybe I'll take it a little sooner next time.



A good rule of thumb for nutrition is 140 calories per hour. A GU is about 100 calories so one about every 40 minutes is close to the 140 per hour.


----------



## longhorns2

Jeffreelancer said:


> A good rule of thumb for nutrition is 140 calories per hour. A GU is about 100 calories so one about every 40 minutes is close to the 140 per hour.



I thought it was just 1 per hour, didn't realize it was calorie related.  Cool!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LuvSulley

BabieDuckie said:


> I honestly have no clue what happened, but I lost motivation really quickly. I've been slacking on the training and skipping run days. Not to mention that I get extreme tightness in my calves and get pain shooting down towards both ankles which force me to walk the rest of the way home. I've been keeping hydrated, stretching, I got fit for my shoes at a running store like 3 months ago. I still experience numbness in my foot. Should I see a podiatrist?



I lost my motivation too! Haven't been running much the past 2 weeks. I'm planning to go to a running store tomorrow to get fitted for shoes. Hopefully that will motivate me or at least guilt me into training again . I been feeling pain in my leg and just achy all over. 

BTW, I was at the Nike outlet today at Petulma and they had lots of Nike Women's Marathon stuff. I saw a pretty purple one for $20, original price $70!


----------



## indygirl99

Off to bed. 

I am running a 10K Halloween race tomorrow.

No costume as it will be raining. I will use my time for a better corale placement for Tink.


----------



## kindakrazy2

indygirl99 said:


> Off to bed.
> 
> I am running a 10K Halloween race tomorrow.
> 
> No costume as it will be raining. I will use my time for a better corale placement for Tink.




Good luck indygirl!  Run like the wind!


----------



## indygirl99

kindakrazy2 said:


> Good luck indygirl!  Run like the wind!



Humm wind yeah there was plenty of that today. 

First I have to say I an NOT a golfer and have never been on a golf course before.  

Golf courses have HILLS. Go figure. The 10 K course was 2 times around the 5K course. Well I never made it to the second time around. 

I was prepared for the rain, semi prepaired for the wind but not at all prepared for the HILLS. 

I finished the 5K in 52 minutes and with the knowledge that I have to change my weekday runs to go east and take advantage of some minor hills not to far from my house. I got some wicked cramps in my hip that I could not work out and was smart enough to know when to pull back. Won't be using this to qualify for a better placement at Tink. 

They did have a Sports Chiropracter and massage therapists in the medical tent and I was able to get some good relief from the pain. Now just feeling a little more stiff than usual.

 I will go out tomorrow for a brisk walk and see how I feel afterwards.  If I feel okay then I will do my "new" run monday.


----------



## Shananana

jessicaerv said:


> Yeeehaaaw, Shananana - Best of luck!!  I predict you'll run at least five minutes faster than your goal.



Thanks! I totally did! I rocked it at 1:09. TEN minutes faster than goal!

I just submitted the time for Tink... I hope I did it right.

I send my name, bib number and link to the times. I think that should be enough, no?


----------



## kindakrazy2

Shananana said:


> Thanks! I totally did! I rocked it at 1:09. TEN minutes faster than goal!
> 
> I just submitted the time for Tink... I hope I did it right.
> 
> I send my name, bib number and link to the times. I think that should be enough, no?



I would think so.  I sent a screen shot of my results page too.  I haven't heard back from them and its been a couple of weeks.  Let me know if you hear anything back....


----------



## specialks

I completed my 10k today too. Missed my 60 min goal but came in under my expected 65 min with a 64 min time. Happy because there was quite a headwind at some stretches and it was raining (welcome to Seattle) but I felt pretty good.  I experience this burning sensation in the tops of my ankles from miles 1-3 about. I wonder if it's just anaerobic working muscles and I need to do strength work on my ankles??  Any thoughts?

I have the Wine & Dine coming up and I'm a little concerned about a night race, but I'm looking forward to some pics in front of Epcot with my 3 medals!

Congrats to the others & keep up on the training. I found the holidays a real tough time last year in my training plans!


----------



## longhorns2

indygirl99 said:


> Humm wind yeah there was plenty of that today.
> 
> First I have to say I an NOT a golfer and have never been on a golf course before.
> 
> Golf courses have HILLS. Go figure. The 10 K course was 2 times around the 5K course. Well I never made it to the second time around.
> 
> I was prepared for the rain, semi prepaired for the wind but not at all prepared for the HILLS.
> 
> I finished the 5K in 52 minutes and with the knowledge that I have to change my weekday runs to go east and take advantage of some minor hills not to far from my house. I got some wicked cramps in my hip that I could not work out and was smart enough to know when to pull back. Won't be using this to qualify for a better placement at Tink.
> 
> They did have a Sports Chiropracter and massage therapists in the medical tent and I was able to get some good relief from the pain. Now just feeling a little more stiff than usual.
> 
> I will go out tomorrow for a brisk walk and see how I feel afterwards.  If I feel okay then I will do my "new" run monday.



Oh boo!  Did your 5K time register as your 10K time?  lol  You could TOTALLY get A corral with that one.    I'm sorry it was tough.  Golf courses can be a nightmare to run I imagine- I haaaatttteee hills myself and only race things I know to be flat.  Totally would have bailed if I were you- good job in starting!  If it had been me, hills + wind + rain = coffee and donuts.  



Shananana said:


> Thanks! I totally did! I rocked it at 1:09. TEN minutes faster than goal!
> 
> I just submitted the time for Tink... I hope I did it right.
> 
> I send my name, bib number and link to the times. I think that should be enough, no?


  That's AWESOME.  WTG killing your time.  I'm so impressed.  



kindakrazy2 said:


> I would think so.  I sent a screen shot of my results page too.  I haven't heard back from them and its been a couple of weeks.  Let me know if you hear anything back....



I'd check back with them- I have always gotten a response in a day or two.  When I submitted mine, I sent one email with the subject Tink and Princess corrals.  I got my Tink response within 2 days and the Princess response took about 4 days, tops.  (looks like 2 different groups have to update their records for each race)



specialks said:


> I completed my 10k today too. Missed my 60 min goal but came in under my expected 65 min with a 64 min time. Happy because there was quite a headwind at some stretches and it was raining (welcome to Seattle) but I felt pretty good.  I experience this burning sensation in the tops of my ankles from miles 1-3 about. I wonder if it's just anaerobic working muscles and I need to do strength work on my ankles??  Any thoughts?
> 
> I have the Wine & Dine coming up and I'm a little concerned about a night race, but I'm looking forward to some pics in front of Epcot with my 3 medals!
> 
> Congrats to the others & keep up on the training. I found the holidays a real tough time last year in my training plans!



No idea about the ankles, but that's awesome you were a little faster than expected!  Great job- hope you have a blast at W&D.  I would love to try that race but am also a little concerned about the night events.  I am a morning person and morning runner all the way.


----------



## indygirl99

longhorns2 said:


> Oh boo!  Did your 5K time register as your 10K time?  lol  You could TOTALLY get A corral with that one.    I'm sorry it was tough.  Golf courses can be a nightmare to run I imagine- I haaaatttteee hills myself and only race things I know to be flat.  Totally would have bailed if I were you- good job in starting!  If it had been me, hills + wind + rain = coffee and donuts.



I had to laugh at the coffee and donuts. They had 4 long tables with donuts and junk and ONE table with bagels, fruit and juice. And they asked that the runners take all the junk home they wanted. I made DH put back the box of donuts he had under his coat. 

The guy who was anouncing the runners names and times totally thought I had completed the 10K. I had the timekeeper make sure and register it as a 5K only. I did have a 5 second vision of corral A   and at the 5 second mark I was completely pummeled by the serious runners. 

I just want to not be in the very last corral since I am relatively new to running I would like a little cushion.


----------



## kindakrazy2

> I'd check back with them- I have always gotten a response in a day or two. When I submitted mine, I sent one email with the subject Tink and Princess corrals. I got my Tink response within 2 days and the Princess response took about 4 days, tops. (looks like 2 different groups have to update their records for each race)



I have sent them another email requesting confirmation that they got my time for both Tink and Princess and still didn't hear anything back.  Not sure what to do.  Is there a phone number somewhere?  I'm using disneysports @ trackshack dot com as the email address without the spaces of course.  Is that right?


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> I have sent them another email requesting confirmation that they got my time for both Tink and Princess and still didn't hear anything back.  Not sure what to do.  Is there a phone number somewhere?  I'm using disneysports @ trackshack dot com as the email address without the spaces of course.  Is that right?



It was actually over a week before I heard back...and I emailed them twice! 

Cancelled the Dr. appt for my foot today because it is feeling 75% better. My cross fitting friends gave me a lacrosse ball to roll my foot on at night and though it hurts like heck when I do it, its made a huge difference the following day. I'm hoping I'll be back on track in a coupole more days. MIGHT even go for a run tonight. 

Dont know if anyone has ever shopped at finishline.com but I found a code for free shipping FSFALL12  Not sure how long its good for but they have some decent prices on their sale items. I sure did go ahead and order me a new shirt and bra for my bday


----------



## Skpnw

I have also emailed my proof of time asking for confirmation and have not heard back as well. I am not sure how to proceed - I guess I have to bring a printout of my race results with me?


----------



## kindakrazy2

Skpnw said:


> I have also emailed my proof of time asking for confirmation and have not heard back as well. I am not sure how to proceed - I guess I have to bring a printout of my race results with me?




I guess that is what I am going to do too.  Frustrating though.  Its been over 3 weeks from my first email and a week since my second one.  Still no word....


----------



## kim3339

indygirl99 said:


> Humm wind yeah there was plenty of that today.
> 
> First I have to say I an NOT a golfer and have never been on a golf course before.
> 
> Golf courses have HILLS. Go figure. The 10 K course was 2 times around the 5K course. Well I never made it to the second time around.
> 
> I was prepared for the rain, semi prepaired for the wind but not at all prepared for the HILLS.
> 
> I finished the 5K in 52 minutes and with the knowledge that I have to change my weekday runs to go east and take advantage of some minor hills not to far from my house. I got some wicked cramps in my hip that I could not work out and was smart enough to know when to pull back. Won't be using this to qualify for a better placement at Tink.





Shananana said:


> Thanks! I totally did! I rocked it at 1:09. TEN minutes faster than goal!
> 
> I just submitted the time for Tink... I hope I did it right.





specialks said:


> I completed my 10k today too. Missed my 60 min goal but came in under my expected 65 min with a 64 min time. Happy because there was quite a headwind at some stretches and it was raining (welcome to Seattle) but I felt pretty good.  I experience this burning sensation in the tops of my ankles from miles 1-3 about. I wonder if it's just anaerobic working muscles and I need to do strength work on my ankles??  Any thoughts?
> 
> I have the Wine & Dine coming up and I'm a little concerned about a night race, but I'm looking forward to some pics in front of Epcot with my 3 medals!
> 
> Congrats to the others & keep up on the training. I found the holidays a real tough time last year in my training plans!



Congrats on the races this weekend ladies!!

As for your ankles, strength training them might help. I put a 20lb weight on my toes while sitting down and lift the top of my foot 15 times each foot 3 times. It's more for shin splints but helps a lot w/ ankle & foot tendons. I've heard balancing and doing calf raises on the bosu balls helps a lot too.



kindakrazy2 said:


> I guess that is what I am going to do too.  Frustrating though.  Its been over 3 weeks from my first email and a week since my second one.  Still no word....



That's weird you haven't heard anything. I went back to my emails to double check my time change request and heard w/in a week. My only guess might be that they're busy getting stuff together for W&D?  That happened w/ Tink last year ~ it took forever to get our waivers and info b/c they were focused on Marathon Weekend. Kinda like how we don't even have the "official" race course yet and we're 12 weeks out.


----------



## kindakrazy2

> That's weird you haven't heard anything. I went back to my emails to double check my time change request and heard w/in a week. My only guess might be that they're busy getting stuff together for W&D?  That happened w/ Tink last year ~ it took forever to get our waivers and info b/c they were focused on Marathon Weekend. Kinda like how we don't even have the "official" race course yet and we're 12 weeks out.



Kim, when did you send yours in?  I keep thinking its because they're busy with the ToT 10m race....then I didn't hear....now I think they're busy with the W&D....but still, I need to hear back too!


----------



## kim3339

kindakrazy2 said:


> Kim, when did you send yours in?  I keep thinking its because they're busy with the ToT 10m race....then I didn't hear....now I think they're busy with the W&D....but still, I need to hear back too!



It was back in July for the Goofy race. I get what you mean about hearing back. I get that they're based back in FL and they have more races in WDW, but DL runners need some love too! As much as I love doing the Disney races, every once in a while I kinda feel like they overlook/look down on the DL races and we're like the red-headed stepchild. It's not often but I do feel it sometimes.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Hi All,

New to this thread but I will be doing the tink 1/2 in January.  I am new to running and this will be my very first 1/2 marathon.  I am really nervous.  I ran my first 10k this weekend in San Diego and it went great.  Finished faster than I expected (59.13) so I am very happy.  I scrolled back through posts here but I am trying to find out how to submit my proof of time so I get a better corral placement.  Is there a specific email I should send this info to? I am sorry if this has been covered, I tried to scroll trough tis thread but could not find it.  

Looking forward to following this thread and getting support from all the fellow tink runners.  My dh was actually one of the the few boys running in the inaugural race last year and I felt pretty left out so I decided to quit with the excuses and take up running myself.  Best decision ever


----------



## sumlee

Hello everyone! Count me in too! This will be my first half marathon and I'm super excited!


----------



## Skpnw

Finally heard back re: my updated proof of time. I emailed a few weeks ago and received a confirmation email this morning.


----------



## rosermama

New to this thread also... I may have posted once long time ago.  
Got my husband signed up as well although he is running for a charity since it was sold out.  We picked a good one TAPS (helps families of those who have lost a solider in combat) now just to raise the money.

I had to have surgery on a cyst in a odd area so I cant start training till mid November aghh.  But I was running before hand and I can still walk so I walk like 6-8 miles a day.  

I will be in the last corral no big deal and I have accepted my fate.  My goal is to run it in 3 hours thats between 13-14 min miles.  I am power walking 15 min miles now and brisk walking 17 min miles.  The last time I ran I did 3.7 miles in 40 mins so I am hoping when I can train again I will be good to go.  I am also hoping to lose 28 pounds by the race.

Also running the Princess 1/2 in Feb cant wait!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## kindakrazy2

Skpnw said:


> Finally heard back re: my updated proof of time. I emailed a few weeks ago and received a confirmation email this morning.



Thanks for letting me know that you heard back.  Still waiting but much more hopeful now!


----------



## kim3339

justkeepswimmin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to this thread but I will be doing the tink 1/2 in January.  I am new to running and this will be my very first 1/2 marathon.  I am really nervous.  I ran my first 10k this weekend in San Diego and it went great.  Finished faster than I expected (59.13) so I am very happy.  I scrolled back through posts here but I am trying to find out how to submit my proof of time so I get a better corral placement.  Is there a specific email I should send this info to? I am sorry if this has been covered, I tried to scroll trough tis thread but could not find it.
> 
> Looking forward to following this thread and getting support from all the fellow tink runners.  My dh was actually one of the the few boys running in the inaugural race last year and I felt pretty left out so I decided to quit with the excuses and take up running myself.  Best decision ever





sumlee said:


> Hello everyone! Count me in too! This will be my first half marathon and I'm super excited!





rosermama said:


> New to this thread also... I may have posted once long time ago.
> Got my husband signed up as well although he is running for a charity since it was sold out.  We picked a good one TAPS (helps families of those who have lost a solider in combat) now just to raise the money.
> 
> I had to have surgery on a cyst in a odd area so I cant start training till mid November aghh.  But I was running before hand and I can still walk so I walk like 6-8 miles a day.
> 
> I will be in the last corral no big deal and I have accepted my fate.  My goal is to run it in 3 hours thats between 13-14 min miles.  I am power walking 15 min miles now and brisk walking 17 min miles.  The last time I ran I did 3.7 miles in 40 mins so I am hoping when I can train again I will be good to go.  I am also hoping to lose 28 pounds by the race.
> 
> Also running the Princess 1/2 in Feb cant wait!!!



Hi ladies!!  I'll add you too the list on the 1st page. Here's the email for submitting new corral times~ DisneySports@TrackShack.com



kindakrazy2 said:


> Thanks for letting me know that you heard back.  Still waiting but much more hopeful now!



I know this probably isn't the case, but throwing it out there b/c it popped in my head ~ did you check the spam folder? Maybe it went there on accident? Really hope you hear soon, that's just weird.


----------



## kindakrazy2

kim3339 said:


> Hi ladies!!  I'll add you too the list on the 1st page. Here's the email for submitting new corral times~ DisneySports@TrackShack.com
> 
> 
> 
> I know this probably isn't the case, but throwing it out there b/c it popped in my head ~ did you check the spam folder? Maybe it went there on accident? Really hope you hear soon, that's just weird.




Thanks, I have checked my spam folder.  No luck.  Not sure what to do at this point other then taking a print out with me to the event.


----------



## kirstie101

So on Saturday the kids races start at 9:00. How long does it take to get through all of them? Trying to decide if I want to make ressies for Minnie and Friends breakfast after or if it will be too late.


----------



## longhorns2

Can you call them?


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Can you call them?



Is there a number floating around out there somewhere for them?  I would love to call but couldn't find one.  That email address is all I can find.


----------



## rosermama

kindakrazy2 said:
			
		

> Is there a number floating around out there somewhere for them?  I would love to call but couldn't find one.  That email address is all I can find.



*call 407-938-3398

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## kindakrazy2

rosermama said:


> *call 407-938-3398
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards




THANK YOU!!!!!  I'm so happy I could kiss you right about now!!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

They must have heard i was about to go ballistic on them because I just got my confirmation email!  LOL!  YAY!


----------



## Skpnw

Glad you heard back!


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> they must have heard i was about to go ballistic on them because i just got my confirmation email!  Lol!  Yay!



woo hoo!


----------



## Shananana

justkeepswimmin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to this thread but I will be doing the tink 1/2 in January.  I am new to running and this will be my very first 1/2 marathon.  I am really nervous.  I ran my first 10k this weekend in San Diego and it went great.  Finished faster than I expected (59.13) so I am very happy.  I scrolled back through posts here but I am trying to find out how to submit my proof of time so I get a better corral placement.  Is there a specific email I should send this info to? I am sorry if this has been covered, I tried to scroll trough tis thread but could not find it.
> 
> Looking forward to following this thread and getting support from all the fellow tink runners.  My dh was actually one of the the few boys running in the inaugural race last year and I felt pretty left out so I decided to quit with the excuses and take up running myself.  Best decision ever



oOOOOOO!!! Did I run with you last weekend? I was at the awesome 80's run. Where were you? There or Lake Murray or somewhere else?


----------



## kim3339

kindakrazy2 said:


> They must have heard i was about to go ballistic on them because I just got my confirmation email!  LOL!  YAY!



 Yay!!!!!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

kim3339 said:


> Hi ladies!!  I'll add you too the list on the 1st page. Here's the email for submitting new corral times~ DisneySports@TrackShack.com
> .



Thank you! Hope to hear back soon that it was received!



Shananana said:


> oOOOOOO!!! Did I run with you last weekend? I was at the awesome 80's run. Where were you? There or Lake Murray or somewhere else?



I was at the Awesome 80s race around fiesta island at Mission Bay in San Diego last weekend.  We are from Arizona but my friend Erin and I thought it would be fun to do this for a proof of time race so we drove in for the weekend.  

Did you run this race too?  It was my first 10K  and I thought it was a blast!


----------



## indygirl99

I am working all weekend so went out today to do my "long" run.

I  love  hills 

I followed Jeff Galloway's advise and ran 15 sec and walked 45 sec and finished my run/walk in an hour.

My Gps said it was 4 miles but I swear it felt like 13.


----------



## kim3339

justkeepswimmin said:


> I was at the Awesome 80s race around fiesta island at Mission Bay in San Diego last weekend.  We are from Arizona but my friend Erin and I thought it would be fun to do this for a proof of time race so we drove in for the weekend.



I'm doing the 1 up here in SF. How close to the race until you had race day info? We still don't a a course or anything besides packet pick-up?



indygirl99 said:


> I  love  hills
> 
> My Gps said it was 4 miles but I swear it felt like 13.



Yay! I love them almost as much as you do!  But I have heard that they really do help in race training.

Just wanted everyone to know they sent out an email today, mostly generic info, but still info. I know a lot of people don't get the emails, so if you didn't and you want it, pm me your email and I can forward it on to you!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Another hill hater here.  Hate them.  Seriously, really hate them.  

I went 14kms today and felt great.  The first few kms were tough but they always are for me.  Then it got really good.  Finished feeling strong and looking forward to upping my distance next week!


----------



## longhorns2

I haven't run in A couple if days.  My itb is flaming up again. I think it's the increased mileage.

I'm a little worried about this. I can't afford to be sidelined too long so I don't want to make it worse like I did before when I kept running on it. 

Grrrr

Rest, ice, ibuprofen and foam roller.  Supposed to do 10 next weekend but not seeing that one happening!


----------



## jessicaerv

Just ran my 8.5 this morning.  Not a great time, but I did it and felt pretty strong the whole time.  I'm really going to have to look into getting a belt.  It was a drag carrying a water bottle the whole time, and I didn't have any where to stow my Bloks, so guess where they went.    So glad jog bras create that great little pocket between the girls.  But I could do without the added salt taste once the package was opened. 

Yup.  Belt shopping this weekend.


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> I haven't run in A couple if days.  My itb is flaming up again. I think it's the increased mileage.
> 
> I'm a little worried about this. I can't afford to be sidelined too long so I don't want to make it worse like I did before when I kept running on it.
> 
> Grrrr
> 
> Rest, ice, ibuprofen and foam roller.  Supposed to do 10 next weekend but not seeing that one happening!



Hang in there Patty.  Hope you're feeling better soon.  





jessicaerv said:


> Just ran my 8.5 this morning.  Not a great time, but I did it and felt pretty strong the whole time.  I'm really going to have to look into getting a belt.  It was a drag carrying a water bottle the whole time, and I didn't have any where to stow my Bloks, so guess where they went.    So glad jog bras create that great little pocket between the girls.  But I could do without the added salt taste once the package was opened.
> 
> Yup.  Belt shopping this weekend.



That's hilarious!  I think you're right!


----------



## longhorns2

jessicaerv said:


> Just ran my 8.5 this morning.  Not a great time, but I did it and felt pretty strong the whole time.  I'm really going to have to look into getting a belt.  It was a drag carrying a water bottle the whole time, and I didn't have any where to stow my Bloks, so guess where they went.    So glad jog bras create that great little pocket between the girls.  But I could do without the added salt taste once the package was opened.
> 
> Yup.  Belt shopping this weekend.



Too funny.  Yes, belt shopping for sure!  LOL

I did an easy 2 miles this morning.  It felt ok, but I I was very hesitant in the beginning because I could feel the familiar tightening.  Rolling, rolling, rolling... plus ice and ibuprofen.  Going to keep my non long runs to 2-3 miles instead of the 4+ I was doing. I like the 4, but I think my leg does not.  

Long run coming up this weekend- supposed to be 10!  I'll have to see where I am come Friday.  It may not happen this week, may have to put that one off another week.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> Too funny.  Yes, belt shopping for sure!  LOL
> 
> I did an easy 2 miles this morning.  It felt ok, but I I was very hesitant in the beginning because I could feel the familiar tightening.  Rolling, rolling, rolling... plus ice and ibuprofen.  Going to keep my non long runs to 2-3 miles instead of the 4+ I was doing. I like the 4, but I think my leg does not.
> 
> Long run coming up this weekend- supposed to be 10!  I'll have to see where I am come Friday.  It may not happen this week, may have to put that one off another week.



Do what your body is telling you to do. I know how frustrating it can be to slow down and cut back the mileage, but I guess sometimes we just have to. 

I was thrilled yesterday when I ran 2.7 without any foot pain! Longest run since mid October! I'm gonna stick with that distance this week and I'll TRY to kick it up to maybe 5 on saturday. We'll see how my foot feels. 

If anyone is still looking for compression socks I got an email from Procompression this morning. Their Argyle socks are 40% off and free shipping with code SOM112 all month long. This makes them $30. The Argyle design comes in three differnt colors.


----------



## rosermama

Stupid question that I cant find an answer anywhere to but when is the latest you can submit your time for better placement?
How long does the race have to be?

It only says on the website that you bring it to the expo but I thought it had to be done ahead of time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## kim3339

rosermama said:


> Stupid question that I cant find an answer anywhere to but when is the latest you can submit your time for better placement?
> How long does the race have to be?
> 
> It only says on the website that you bring it to the expo but I thought it had to be done ahead of time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards



I know it's a date in Nov, maybe the 11th? Not postive though. But that is just to have the specific corral on your bib. If you bring times into the expo and change it there, they'll place a sticker w/ your new corral over your bib printed corral. I'd send them an email still, you might still be able to change it if the date is close enough.


----------



## rosermama

Thanks Kim3339

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## specialks

From the registration page of the website:


> Proof of Time
> 
> If you believe you will finish the Half Marathon in less than 2:45 hours, proof of time is required for start corral placement. Please provide proof of time at the point of registration.
> 
> Proof of time should include name of race, year, distance and time finished (i.e. 2010 Disneyland® Half Marathon - 2:25). If you do not have a proof of time to submit, list "N/A" at the point of registration. Proof of time must be provided from a race 10K or longer. All forms of proof of time must be from a race after July 1, 2010. If you do not provide proof of time you will be placed in the last start corral.
> 
> If you do not provide proof of time at the point of registration or acquire it after you have registered, then email this information to disneysports@trackshack.com before November 1, 2012. After November 1, 2012 you will need to bring proof of your estimated finish time to the Runner Relations booth at the Expo if you wish to have your start corral placement changed. If you listed a race result as proof of time when registering online, then you do not have to do anything further.
> 
> Dates, times and prices subject to change. All races are subject to capacity limits and may close at any time.


----------



## Shananana

justkeepswimmin said:


> I was at the Awesome 80s race around fiesta island at Mission Bay in San Diego last weekend.  We are from Arizona but my friend Erin and I thought it would be fun to do this for a proof of time race so we drove in for the weekend.
> 
> Did you run this race too?  It was my first 10K  and I thought it was a blast!



I DID! I DID! It was just me. I'm from here, so it was relatively easy for me to get there. It was also my first 10K and it will probably be my favorite for a while. Next time your in SD, maybe we can run together.



kim3339 said:


> I'm doing the 1 up here in SF. How close to the race until you had race day info? We still don't a a course or anything besides packet pick-up?



It was about 2 days prior to race day that we finally got a course and the package pick up info. HTH!


----------



## longhorns2

Grrrrr.... It band is hurting again. Trying not to freak but no way can I train on this.  I mean, I can but it just makes it worse, so not what I need to be doing.  Going to try to see PT and get it worked on so I can salvage Tink.  I was really hopeful for a huge PR (trust me, I had lots of room to improve!) but now I don't know how it's going to happen

Totally bummed.


----------



## Thundergod

I am going to pass along this for those of you who have issues with shin splints, foot pain etc.

I ran my first half marathon last April in the OKC Memorial marathon.  Wanna know how I trained up to the month before the marathon?  An eliptical.
I have suffered through knee and foot pain for years while running and decided I didn't wanna chance it while training so I used an eliptical.  
I did an hour four to five days a week and at the end of each month did an hour and a half.  When I did my first actual run I knocked off 10 miles at a 9 minute mile clip.  Not record breaking speed but still good enough for me.

Then from mid March to mid April I used the eliptical as I had before except for once a week I would do an actual run. After my first 10 mile run I did the entire 13.1 the next three weeks.  My pace was just over 9 minute miles.

I ended up running the half in okc in just over 2 hours... Took me a little longer because I started in the back quite a ways and spent the first hour trying to get through a huge crowd of runners/walkers.

So, just my opinion that if you have issues with pain you might wanna try training as I did.  It's how I am going to do it again for this coming April


----------



## longhorns2

Hmmm... I may try that.  I suspect 2 issues for my IT band flare ups.

1- adding more mileage, and running faster than I have before at the same time

2- I changed my intervals to 30:30 and LOVE running at this pace.  But when I changed to those intervals last May was when I first had the ITB issue.  Now it's happened again (was doing 1:1 intervals, but 30:30 was a little faster for me, so switched to that) Thinking the almost constant start and stopping is maybe causing issues for me

If I trained on the elliptical for some of the "runs" that might help with the mileage factor.  The elliptical is way less stressful on my knees and band.  

And I have already mapped out a way to increase my run:walk ratios that could still give me the time I am hoping for, but with a lot less start and stopping.  I have to work on the endurance factor to up the run to 4:1 or 5:1 but if I make myself run it at a much slower pace it's doable.  Just boring.  (yes, I get bored very easily, which is why the 30:30 was nice- it changed things up for me quickly!  Can do anything sucky for 30 seconds.... 5 min is a whole other story... lol)

Thanks for the elliptical tip.  I'll see if that helps get me through!


----------



## kirstie101

Thundergod said:


> I am going to pass along this for those of you who have issues with shin splints, foot pain etc.
> 
> I ran my first half marathon last April in the OKC Memorial marathon.  Wanna know how I trained up to the month before the marathon?  An eliptical.
> I have suffered through knee and foot pain for years while running and decided I didn't wanna chance it while training so I used an eliptical.
> I did an hour four to five days a week and at the end of each month did an hour and a half.  When I did my first actual run I knocked off 10 miles at a 9 minute mile clip.  Not record breaking speed but still good enough for me.
> 
> Then from mid March to mid April I used the eliptical as I had before except for once a week I would do an actual run. After my first 10 mile run I did the entire 13.1 the next three weeks.  My pace was just over 9 minute miles.
> 
> I ended up running the half in okc in just over 2 hours... Took me a little longer because I started in the back quite a ways and spent the first hour trying to get through a huge crowd of runners/walkers.
> 
> So, just my opinion that if you have issues with pain you might wanna try training as I did.  It's how I am going to do it again for this coming April



Interesting!!!! Keep all the training tips coming ladies! I know lots of us are working through injuries right now and I know I can use all the advice/tips/hints I can get!


----------



## kim3339

Shananana said:


> It was about 2 days prior to race day that we finally got a course and the package pick up info. HTH!



Thanks!



longhorns2 said:


> Grrrrr.... It band is hurting again. Trying not to freak but no way can I train on this.  I mean, I can but it just makes it worse, so not what I need to be doing.  Going to try to see PT and get it worked on so I can salvage Tink.  I was really hopeful for a huge PR (trust me, I had lots of room to improve!) but now I don't know how it's going to happen
> 
> Totally bummed.





Thundergod said:


> I ran my first half marathon last April in the OKC Memorial marathon.  Wanna know how I trained up to the month before the marathon?  An eliptical.



Patty ~ that was going to be my suggestion too. It's the same motion for your legs but w/o the pounding and stress of the road. Another idea would be swimming. Not the same motions, but there is no stress on any of the joints/muscles. Also, it works wonders for cardio ~ in the 1 hr once per week during the summer when I did it, it was crazy how fast you notice the changes. I know you've mentioned see a dr and a pt, but do they have any sort of braces or wraps that might be able to help?


----------



## rosermama

Thundergod said:
			
		

> I am going to pass along this for those of you who have issues with shin splints, foot pain etc.
> 
> I ran my first half marathon last April in the OKC Memorial marathon.  Wanna know how I trained up to the month before the marathon?  An eliptical.
> I have suffered through knee and foot pain for years while running and decided I didn't wanna chance it while training so I used an eliptical.
> I did an hour four to five days a week and at the end of each month did an hour and a half.  When I did my first actual run I knocked off 10 miles at a 9 minute mile clip.  Not record breaking speed but still good enough for me.
> 
> Then from mid March to mid April I used the eliptical as I had before except for once a week I would do an actual run. After my first 10 mile run I did the entire 13.1 the next three weeks.  My pace was just over 9 minute miles.
> 
> I ended up running the half in okc in just over 2 hours... Took me a little longer because I started in the back quite a ways and spent the first hour trying to get through a huge crowd of runners/walkers.
> 
> So, just my opinion that if you have issues with pain you might wanna try training as I did.  It's how I am going to do it again for this coming April



Thanks this is so great!!! I think I might add this to my crazy 8 week training once the Dr releases me.  This might be better for me cause my joints won't be liking all the pounding on the pavement.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## longhorns2

We didn't address braces but she had mentioned KT tape at one point. But she was able to fix me so easily (took about 3 weeks before I was totally pain free) that I think we hoped it wouldn't be needed.  But that might be an option too

I have to call about getting in again. I'm not sure if I can refer myself or if I have to see pcp first so I need to check on that. 

The PT felt awesome last time i did it. I just can't not work out. So I need to get this on track ASAP. 

Going to try to add swimming and elliptical and get back on track with my leg exercises from PT. I was feeling so good that I hadn't been focusing on them as much. Now I see that's not an option.


----------



## Thundergod

one slight issue I need to mention with using an eliptical.  You're foot might wanna fall asleep.  Mine does after a half hour. Don't hesitate to step off and get the feeling back.  Typically I just let it fall asleep until I can't stand it.  Sure beats the pain running leaves me with over the next four or five days


----------



## longhorns2

Did 2 pain free miles on elliptical 

Yay!  

Great tip- thanks again


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Did 2 pain free miles on elliptical
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Great tip- thanks again



 So happy that worked for you!!! 

Got another email from Raw Threads today.  They are determined to take all the $ I'm trying to save for WDW & Tink!! They've _started_ the "good girls" shirts. So far they have a yellow one for Belle and blue one for Snow. No Cinderella or Auroa yet, but if they do... 

Good luck w/ training runs this weekend girls!! Trying my 1st Krav Maga fitness class this Sat, really excited, but kinda scared not knowing what to expect. Hopefully it'll be fun and I'm not too sore for Sun's long 1.


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:


> So happy that worked for you!!!
> 
> Got another email from Raw Threads today.  They are determined to take all the $ I'm trying to save for WDW & Tink!! They've _started_ the "good girls" shirts. So far they have a yellow one for Belle and blue one for Snow. No Cinderella or Auroa yet, but if they do...
> 
> Good luck w/ training runs this weekend girls!! Trying my 1st Krav Maga fitness class this Sat, really excited, but kinda scared not knowing what to expect. Hopefully it'll be fun and I'm not too sore for Sun's long 1.



I saw them on Twitter.  ADORABLE.  I bought the Castle to Castle one- have you seen it?  And the Cheshire Cat shirt.  Love the way these shirts feel!


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> So happy that worked for you!!!
> 
> Got another email from Raw Threads today.  They are determined to take all the $ I'm trying to save for WDW & Tink!! They've _started_ the "good girls" shirts. So far they have a yellow one for Belle and blue one for Snow. No Cinderella or Auroa yet, but if they do...
> 
> Good luck w/ training runs this weekend girls!! Trying my 1st Krav Maga fitness class this Sat, really excited, but kinda scared not knowing what to expect. Hopefully it'll be fun and I'm not too sore for Sun's long 1.



I LOVE the Belle and Snow White ones. How does their sizing really run? I think the XL says its a 14 and I'm a 16 currently....I'm working on getting down to a 14 by Christams but I'm scared to order.


----------



## longhorns2

I ordered XL in the v-necks and they are totally comfy.  Not too right at all.  I wear a L or XL in most women's shirts- 14 or 16 depending on cut


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> I ordered XL in the v-necks and they are totally comfy.  Not too right at all.  I wear a L or XL in most women's shirts- 14 or 16 depending on cut



Awesome to know! Thanks!


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> I saw them on Twitter.  ADORABLE.  I bought the Castle to Castle one- have you seen it?  And the Cheshire Cat shirt.  Love the way these shirts feel!



Saw the Castle to Castle 1. Have to see at Tink which 1 I like better ~ the Disney 1's or the Threads. Although I could get the C2C Dis sweatshirt and the Threads t-shirt... We'll have to see how good I am at the WDW Expo the week before.  I love the feel of them too! They are so soft. I wore my Hook 1 when I was in DL during Halloweentime when it was really hot and it was a perfect shirt. And I love the little "run" and character image at the bottom of the back.



kirstie101 said:


> I LOVE the Belle and Snow White ones. How does their sizing really run? I think the XL says its a 14 and I'm a 16 currently....I'm working on getting down to a 14 by Christams but I'm scared to order.





longhorns2 said:


> I ordered XL in the v-necks and they are totally comfy.  Not too right at all.  I wear a L or XL in most women's shirts- 14 or 16 depending on cut



Agree w/ Patty, their sizing is good. I'm usually an XL and the XL fit great ~ not too tight and noot too loose. And I love that the sleeves are a bit longer than the traditional cap sleeves that you get w/ most women's cut tops. But then, I'm self-conscience (sp?) about my arms, if only running could shape them like my legs...


----------



## kindakrazy2

Help a girl out here - what shirts are we talking about?  It sounds like I may need one!


----------



## longhorns2

Rawthreads.org


Great shirts!  Great customer service too. Soooo soft!


----------



## indygirl99

Okay still learning to love those hills. Been doing my weekday runs to include some hills but today did my long run with my Galloway group and we ran Tewilliger. 

This lovely road in Portland goes up and up and up and did I mention it goes UP.  We had a 5 mile out and back planned, I  made it slightly over 2 up and then turned around and came back. So ended up being 4 for me but I can say I did much better than my disasterous run at the gold course.

The good thing about a road that goes up endlessly is that when you turn around to go back it is DOWNhill.


----------



## lilybell08

I feel so awful that I introduced myself a little while back and then never checked back in. I do have a question for anyone familiar with the Tink Galloway training though. I set out to do my 10 mile run today and made it only about half way because of dizziness. Would it be okay if I tried the 10 miles again next weekend even though it was two weeks ago today that I did 8.5? I'm not sure what to do or how to move around my long runs for the remainder of training. Sorry for being such a weirdo about this. I am a beginning runner who is on the slower end and is very concerned about training to outrun the sweepers.


----------



## kim3339

lilybell08 said:


> I feel so awful that I introduced myself a little while back and then never checked back in. I do have a question for anyone familiar with the Tink Galloway training though. I set out to do my 10 mile run today and made it only about half way because of dizziness. Would it be okay if I tried the 10 miles again next weekend even though it was two weeks ago today that I did 8.5? I'm not sure what to do or how to move around my long runs for the remainder of training. Sorry for being such a weirdo about this. I am a beginning runner who is on the slower end and is very concerned about training to outrun the sweepers.



Doing 10 next weekend shouldn't be a problem as long as you keep your running up the rest of this week to keep your cardio up. Just do the 10 in place of whatever distance your long run next weekend was supposed to be. Then you can jump back onto the schedule the following weekend. And don't worry about missing 1 weekend! It happens and you still have a long way out ~ if you're doing 10 next weekend, you'll do great in Tink! 

And speaking of missing long runs, I am so glad tomorrow is a fed holiday and there will be less people on the road, b/c I could not get my run in this morning and need to go out tomorrow. I am so sore from that Krav Maga class yesterday, I'm wearing my compression socks as we speak. Couldn't even go to the gym this morning! But the class, as hard as it was, was awesome!


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Rawthreads.org
> 
> 
> Great shirts!  Great customer service too. Soooo soft!




Thanks!  I think....my credit card does not thank you!  lol!


----------



## longhorns2

Ha!  I hear ya.  They took the "good girl" shirts down or I would have been sporting a few more new items next week.  

So after a week on the elliptical I felt like I *had* to run... so I did.  I got on the treadmill with a new plan.  Instead of my quick intervals which gave me a lot of starting and stopping 30:30, I went to 4:1 for my run today.  In order to do that I had to slow way down- and can really only truly pace myself on a treadmill.  So that's what I did.  Slow sucks, but it had to be done. 

I went 5 miles pain free.  My leg still had tightness- I felt it, it wasn't "normal" but I was NOT in pain.  My plan was to try for 3, but it felt ok so I went for 5. I could have done more (technically needed a 10 miler today- oy) but was afraid of pushing it.  I've been stretching and rolling and icing all day and it feels ok.  Not normal, but not like I did anything to make it worse!  I call that success!  lol  I'm sure my PT wouldn't agree, but man, I just can't stop running for 6 weeks at this point.  Tink is too close!

So I think the elliptical + my longer slower intervals will be the game plan here on out.  I'll do my short "runs" on the elliptical and then every other week do the long runs on the treadmill or outside if my leg is feeling good.

All this is contingent on my leg not hurting worse tomorrow!  If it hurts tomorrow, then I'm off to the PT again and just going to have to get it fixed.  But fingers crossed!

I was slower than my usual time by about 30 seconds per mile.  So it wasn't a terrible crash and burn on the time, but I'm not happy about it either.  No one wants to get slower.  But I suppose if my choice is slow or not running, I'll take slow!


----------



## Thundergod

longhorns2 said:


> Ha!  I hear ya.  They took the "good girl" shirts down or I would have been sporting a few more new items next week.
> 
> So after a week on the elliptical I felt like I *had* to run... so I did.  I got on the treadmill with a new plan.  Instead of my quick intervals which gave me a lot of starting and stopping 30:30, I went to 4:1 for my run today.  In order to do that I had to slow way down- and can really only truly pace myself on a treadmill.  So that's what I did.  Slow sucks, but it had to be done.
> 
> I went 5 miles pain free.  My leg still had tightness- I felt it, it wasn't "normal" but I was NOT in pain.  My plan was to try for 3, but it felt ok so I went for 5. I could have done more (technically needed a 10 miler today- oy) but was afraid of pushing it.  I've been stretching and rolling and icing all day and it feels ok.  Not normal, but not like I did anything to make it worse!  I call that success!  lol  I'm sure my PT wouldn't agree, but man, I just can't stop running for 6 weeks at this point.  Tink is too close!
> 
> So I think the elliptical + my longer slower intervals will be the game plan here on out.  I'll do my short "runs" on the elliptical and then every other week do the long runs on the treadmill or outside if my leg is feeling good.
> 
> All this is contingent on my leg not hurting worse tomorrow!  If it hurts tomorrow, then I'm off to the PT again and just going to have to get it fixed.  But fingers crossed!
> 
> I was slower than my usual time by about 30 seconds per mile.  So it wasn't a terrible crash and burn on the time, but I'm not happy about it either.  No one wants to get slower.  But I suppose if my choice is slow or not running, I'll take slow!





Did you say treadmill?  My how I hate treadmills.  I find it harder on my knees than running on concrete with Tanya Harding hired bullys hitting my knees with bats.
Treadmills for me not only hurt but just the concentration of staying in place wears me out.  I can run a half marathon and feel better than running 2 miles on a darn treadmill.

Trust me. Stay with the eliptical program and do a real distance run once a week and you will be good to go.


----------



## longhorns2

Thundergod said:


> Did you say treadmill?  My how I hate treadmills.  I find it harder on my knees than running on concrete with Tanya Harding hired bullys hitting my knees with bats.
> Treadmills for me not only hurt but just the concentration of staying in place wears me out.  I can run a half marathon and feel better than running 2 miles on a darn treadmill.
> 
> Trust me. Stay with the eliptical program and do a real distance run once a week and you will be good to go.



I'm not a TM hater as long as I have good TV distraction!  I have to be in the right frame of mind to spend hours on it, but shorter distances are totally doable.  During training I usually have a DVR stocked with good running shows.  Yesterday was Glee (yay music!)  Totally works for me- and I am a MAJOR mental runner.  I get bored pretty easily.  

Treadmill at the gym- no go.  At home with my own shows-   I don't find it harder on my knees at all, but I don't find outside particularly hard on them either.

So this morning--- I feel GOOD!  Less pain today than when I woke up yesterday, so it's an improvement for sure.  I'd even say no pain, just some tightness that should be able to be rolled out.  I have a tightness up in my groin that is the only area I would say feels different than my good leg, but I dont think that was the run.  I did some leg workouts on Saturday and I might have stressed something a bit there because I felt it yesterday morning.

Anyway---- success!  Thank you for the elliptical tip!  I think that's going to get me through Tink.  I am going to do elliptical during the week for 3-4 miles, then do one real run a week, progressively longer each week.  Should put me in ok shape for Tink.  I'm guessing slower than I planned since my speed work won't be there, but hey, I'll take it.


----------



## rosermama

Can someone explain to me the way the start up works do they stager the corrals or does the whole go at once?

I am training at about 15 min mile and am worried if I need to focus on better than that to account for being at the back and the slow start.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## kim3339

They do have corrals. I think they go off every 5-7 minutes. The 3:30 time limit does start until the last person crosses the start line. If you have a race time up until the expo, you can show them at the expo and get moved up a corral or 2. If you don't have any race times, make sure you're at the front of your corral and that will give you some leeway. Also, somebody mentioned somewhere back in the thread that if you get past a certain point, between 9 1/2 & 10 1/2 (not sure exactly where) they'll let you finish.


----------



## rosermama

Next corral question which may have already been covered.  My husband and I are running the race together but not as a team.  Partly because we signed up at different times and my husband is running for a charity.

We both put 3 hrs on our expected time to finish.  What the chance we will have the same corral?

If we don't can they put us together?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## kim3339

rosermama said:


> Next corral question which may have already been covered.  My husband and I are running the race together but not as a team.  Partly because we signed up at different times and my husband is running for a charity.
> 
> We both put 3 hrs on our expected time to finish.  What the chance we will have the same corral?
> 
> If we don't can they put us together?



You'll probably be in the same corral. The only way you might not would be in there were so many 3 hour time registrations that they had to split up the times. They did that w/ DL this year. If you are in separate corrals, the person in the higher corral can move down to the person w/ the lower corral, but not vice versa. Also, don't think it'll be a problem w/ the 3 hour time, but w/ Tink, the earliest corral men can start in is c even they have a lower time (the whole femal race thing).


----------



## rosermama

kim3339 said:
			
		

> You'll probably be in the same corral. The only way you might not would be in there were so many 3 hour time registrations that they had to split up the times. They did that w/ DL this year. If you are in separate corrals, the person in the higher corral can move down to the person w/ the lower corral, but not vice versa. Also, don't think it'll be a problem w/ the 3 hour time, but w/ Tink, the earliest corral men can start in is c even they have a lower time (the whole femal race thing).



Ok great I know he can run faster than me but he is doing this for me so I don't have to be alone, so he wants to start and finish with me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## MinnieDiva

Ok, how many here are going for a coast to coast and doing the princess?  I noticed there are still slots available and am trying to convince my husband I need a solo trip.....


----------



## kindakrazy2

MinnieDiva said:


> Ok, how many here are going for a coast to coast and doing the princess?  I noticed there are still slots available and am trying to convince my husband I need a solo trip.....



I'm doing it!  Solo too!


----------



## MinnieDiva

kindakrazy2 said:
			
		

> I'm doing it!  Solo too!



Well, I just registered for the race. I guess I'm in...


----------



## kirstie101

Hi everyone! Just wanted to check in real quick. 
Looks like everyones training is going pretty good! I can't believe how close we are getting!!!!  I'm on day 5 of resting a pulled muscle. I'm hoping another 5 days or less will take care of the issue cause I need to get my mileage back up! I haven't had a long run in almost a month now! Eeek!  Training for a half is harder than I imagined...not that I thought it would be easy, but it didn't dawn on me that injuries could/would happen so often and be the cause of so many set backs!


----------



## longhorns2

kirstie101 said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to check in real quick.
> Looks like everyones training is going pretty good! I can't believe how close we are getting!!!!  I'm on day 5 of resting a pulled muscle. I'm hoping another 5 days or less will take care of the issue cause I need to get my mileage back up! I haven't had a long run in almost a month now! Eeek!  Training for a half is harder than I imagined...not that I thought it would be easy, but it didn't dawn on me that injuries could/would happen so often and be the cause of so many set backs!



I hear ya.  Training for the half is hard enough but throw in any injuries and it REALLY gets hard.  

I'm doing better - ran over 2 miles today with my kids and while it wasn't fast, it also was NOT painful.  I'm happy about this!  

I need to do a long run this weekend.  In theory it should be 10 to make up from last week, but I'm thinking more like 6-7 for leg purposes.  Just trying to be smart about this.  Don't want to over do it!  Even if I follow the Princess training plan I can do Tink and be fine with a few adjustments.  So I'm in an ok place.  

I won't be as fast as I hoped, but it will be ok.


----------



## Shananana

kirstie101 said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to check in real quick.
> Looks like everyones training is going pretty good! I can't believe how close we are getting!!!!  I'm on day 5 of resting a pulled muscle. I'm hoping another 5 days or less will take care of the issue cause I need to get my mileage back up! I haven't had a long run in almost a month now! Eeek!  Training for a half is harder than I imagined...not that I thought it would be easy, but it didn't dawn on me that injuries could/would happen so often and be the cause of so many set backs!



Yeah... injuries are the worst. I've found that the foam roller makes me cry but is extremely helpful in stretching out muscles.

The other thing is I keep telling myself not to push myself. I know I'm training, but as you know, if I push myself too much, I won't be able to train at all.



longhorns2 said:


> I hear ya.  Training for the half is hard enough but throw in any injuries and it REALLY gets hard.
> 
> I'm doing better - ran over 2 miles today with my kids and while it wasn't fast, it also was NOT painful.  I'm happy about this!



Running with kids!  It's something that puts things in perspective. I can't run fast when I do it, but I definately get a work out.


----------



## longhorns2

Yes!  It's the entire freaking kindergarten. Lol. We all ran together and since I had my 18 month old they all had to "help" by holding onto the stroller. Oy. Repeat with the 2nd grade. My 4th grader runs much later and I didn't make that one

Was a good workout.


----------



## indygirl99

Went out for a long run today since my running group is doing a magic mile this weekend.

I had so much fun. Had a squirrel shake water down on me from the tree both going out and coming back. It was so very funny if somewhat cold.

I will have to do better looking for a bathroom for those long runs. I thought I could make it to the club but ended up at the gas station so as not to embarass myself or anyone else and the owner was not happy that all I bought was a lottery ticket. Boy will he sing a different tune saturday when I win. 

I think I also found my sweet spot.   I really started enjoying myself at 4 miles. Who knew it would take the looong ones for me to figure that out.


----------



## longhorns2

Great job!  I have to get past 2 and sometimes 3, then I usually enjoy it too.


----------



## rosermama

Just got back from a 3 mile walk where I averaged 14:55 a mile.  Feeling good that next week when I can run I can do 4 miles in about that average or better.  Feeling better that I can do the Tinkerbell with no problems! !!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## longhorns2

Great job!  You'll get there!


I did 2 with the kids at school and then 2.5 today. Hoping to go 6+ tomorrow. Would love to hit 8 but I'm not surety leg will go there. We shall see!

Switched to 3:1 and it feels fine but I'm averaging a good 30-40 seconds slower per mile. I'm not happy about it but hopefully it will get better


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

IN!!!!!!!!

1/2-Anabella!!!!  Sooo excited to do it again!!!


----------



## indygirl99

Went out with my running group today. Ran 1 mile to the highschool, did some warmups then ran our magic mile and then ran back to the cars.

Of course living in the Pacific NorthWet it would be raining for our run, nice soggy, cold, rain. 

I managed to do 15:15 for my magic mile. Not bad but I do need to pick it up before Tinkerbell or I will be meeting the balloon ladies. 

DH, who is not a runner, came with me and did 12:08 for his mile. 
Can I say he ran on the track team in school (40 years ago) so that is why he did better than me. .

I will be working a little more on speed this week since last week I worked on hills.

Now I am off to a girls night out fashion show of the new sports fashion offerings for 2013 for women courtsey of my DH. I think he just wanted to watch the football game in peace  I'm not fond of his college team.


----------



## lilybell08

I did the 10 miles I was supposed to do last weekend today. If my slow easy pace is really 2 minutes slower than my race pace then I will be okay. Otherwise, I'm not going to make it past the sweepers. My weekday runs are in the 14:30 realm but my long runs are so much slower. I'm so jealous of those of you who could walk within the required pace.


----------



## kirstie101

Leg feels good and I think it's ready for a run. You ladies are inspiring! Hopefully I'll have sometime, and maybe even a break in the weather, tomorrow to do an easy 3 miler!


----------



## Jeffreelancer

lilybell08 said:


> I did the 10 miles I was supposed to do last weekend today. If my slow easy pace is really 2 minutes slower than my race pace then I will be okay. Otherwise, I'm not going to make it past the sweepers. My weekday runs are in the 14:30 realm but my long runs are so much slower. I'm so jealous of those of you who could walk within the required pace.



Your long workouts should always be at a pace 1-2 minutes slower than your expected race pace. Long workouts are all about time on your feet and speed does not matter. I have been doing all my workouts at a 16:00 minute pace and I completed a half in October at a 13:20 pace. Do you mid-week workouts at a faster more intense pace and you will be fine.


----------



## longhorns2

I did 9 today. I ran out if time for that extra mile to get back on plan but I think I'm in a good spot for now. 

If my long run is really 2 min faster than I'll be looking at a killer PR. Buuuutttt I doubt it. Lol. The idea of maintaining that speed for 13 miles seems crazy!  But I know that's the rule... So here's hoping. I did this run pretty slow on purpose too (on treadmill) and came in just shy if 13:30 average.   I guess we shall see in January!  

Happy thanksgiving everyone. Hope you get a turkey trot in!


----------



## kim3339

Peace.love.mickey said:


> IN!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1/2-Anabella!!!!  Sooo excited to do it again!!!



Got you down o the list!

Did the Awesome 80s race yesterday and holy.cow. I thought people dressed up for Disney runs, but they've got nothing on yesterday. I can literally count on my hands, and no feet, the people that weren't dressed up, in neon or themed shirts, it was so much fun. And Patty!! I totally thought of you the whole time! The race was in Golden Gate Park, kinda like a smaller Central Park and it was hilly!  It reminded me of your comment about avoiding SF races b/c of the hills. Loved the course though even though it was hillier than I thought, and this 1 took you where I haven't been before and it was really pretty. So much fun!!

As for me and running ~ this is my 1st big week. Tomorrow 5-7, Thur is 9-10, Sat is 7 and Sun is 17-18. Little worried, but if I can make it through this week and do the mileage I'm supposed to, then it'll make me a lot more confident for the next month and big mileage weeks. 

Hope everyone has a great week and a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## longhorns2

Hahaha!  Too funny. I might do a hilly 5k for fun, but not a half!  The 10k I like to do here in Austin has some big long hills. It's a lot of fun but last year I had my lethal weapon moment:  I'm getting too old for this s***.  My legs do not like them at all

Glad you had a good run!

My body has forgiven me- ITB feels fine. I'm so relieved.


----------



## kindakrazy2

How is everyone doing with their training?


----------



## StoneSword

Only doing the 5K, but need to get started on the training ASAP!


----------



## Jeffreelancer

kim3339 said:


> Got you down o the list!
> 
> Did the Awesome 80s race yesterday and holy.cow. I thought people dressed up for Disney runs, but they've got nothing on yesterday. I can literally count on my hands, and no feet, the people that weren't dressed up, in neon or themed shirts, it was so much fun. And Patty!! I totally thought of you the whole time! The race was in Golden Gate Park, kinda like a smaller Central Park and it was hilly!  It reminded me of your comment about avoiding SF races b/c of the hills. Loved the course though even though it was hillier than I thought, and this 1 took you where I haven't been before and it was really pretty. So much fun!!
> 
> As for me and running ~ this is my 1st big week. Tomorrow 5-7, Thur is 9-10, Sat is 7 and Sun is 17-18. Little worried, but if I can make it through this week and do the mileage I'm supposed to, then it'll make me a lot more confident for the next month and big mileage weeks.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week and a good Thanksgiving!



Not to tell you how to train, but why are you doing so many miles in one week? Are you training for an ultra or 50 miler?


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> How is everyone doing with their training?



Feeling good here.  I will NOT be fast, but I will finish strong.  That is more important to me than killing myself on the course.  My goal is to feel like I could run a couple more if I *had* to.  

I did 9 miles on Sunday for my long run, a little behind where I wanted to be in training, but not so much that I am worried at all.  I need to focus a little more on speed work, or at least add that in somewhere.  Since I was doing the shorts on elliptical I haven't been able to work on the speed.  I suppose I could do intervals on there with "sprints"- but it's not the same.


----------



## kim3339

Jeffreelancer said:


> Not to tell you how to train, but why are you doing so many miles in one week? Are you training for an ultra or 50 miler?



I'm doing the Goofy race (1/2 Sat & full Sun) the week before Tink. This week is my 1st back to back longer runs and a chance to play w/ eating and rest this so I can figure out early what works best for race weekend. Believe me, if I was only running Tink, my schedule wouldn't be that crazy.


----------



## kindakrazy2

kim3339 said:


> I'm doing the Goofy race (1/2 Sat & full Sun) the week before Tink. This week is my 1st back to back longer runs and a chance to play w/ eating and rest this so I can figure out early what works best for race weekend. Believe me, if I was only running Tink, my schedule wouldn't be that crazy.



That's on my bucket list but oh my, I'm afraid of it!  

I've done a full before but not a half the day before.  I can't wait to hear all about it!  One day....


----------



## longhorns2

I'm trying to talk myself into it for 2014. I'll be turning 40- 1st and only half!


----------



## longhorns2

longhorns2 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to talk myself into it for 2014. I'll be turning 40- 1st and only half!



I mean full!


----------



## Skpnw

kindakrazy2 said:


> How is everyone doing with their training?



I missed my weekend long run last weekend. It has been super windy here in Seattle so it has been hard to run. I also feel very unmotivated. Ugh. Hopefully the weather will cooperate tomorrow and I can try to make up my long run on Thursday.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I just got in from 5.5kms.  My first run in about 2 weeks.  My back is so bad right now that I don't even know how to tell you but relief is on the way.  I go for my next set of injections on Monday then after a few days of recovery I'll be feeling much better!  Can't wait!  well....i'm nervous about the procedure, it hurts like something I can't say on a Disney board.  

Has everyone got their costumes ready?  What are you wearing?  I'm stressing about this more then I really should!  I do have a tiara.  And another one for the Princess half.  Yes, I bought 2 tiaras!  LOL!


----------



## longhorns2

Injections!  Eek!  But my fil does them for his back and says it helps sooooo much. 

I did 4 today with the kids. Skipped official turkey trot (ie, I cheaped out!) and ran at the park.  It was fun!  Slow, lots of whining, but fun overall. 

I'm leaning toward being Isabella in her campfire girl uniform.


----------



## indygirl99

Redemeed  

I did my 10K today in 1:21:48. Yeh for a mostly flat course. 

Now my question? When I signed up for Tinkerbell (the day registration opened) I put 3:30 for my expected time because I have never run before and didn't know how things worked.

Should I email this time to disney/take it to the expo? Will it make a difference in which corral I am in?

I figure this would translate to a 3:10 or so half time. Any thoughts


----------



## longhorns2

Yes- submit it!  Send by email but also take with you. It might be too late to get bib changed but they just opened some slots up so I'd guess you are ok to submit

I sent in a 1:19 for my first princess and got moved up in corrals. If you don't submit, you may be back in the last corral. With submission, I think you get moved up for sure!

Congrats!


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Injections!  Eek!  But my fil does them for his back and says it helps sooooo much.
> 
> I did 4 today with the kids. Skipped official turkey trot (ie, I cheaped out!) and ran at the park.  It was fun!  Slow, lots of whining, but fun overall.
> 
> I'm leaning toward being Isabella in her campfire girl uniform.



Ya, it hurts at the time but its so worth it.  People really do need to stop driving into me though.

Good for you for running with the kids.  I did a 5km with the kids this summer and I had one whiner.  It was my 15 year old too!  LOL!  

That costume sounds like it would be cute and no tulle to be itchy!




indygirl99 said:


> Redemeed
> 
> I did my 10K today in 1:21:48. Yeh for a mostly flat course.
> 
> Now my question? When I signed up for Tinkerbell (the day registration opened) I put 3:30 for my expected time because I have never run before and didn't know how things worked.
> 
> Should I email this time to disney/take it to the expo? Will it make a difference in which corral I am in?
> 
> I figure this would translate to a 3:10 or so half time. Any thoughts



Congrats on the nice race time!  Submit it for sure but make sure you take it with you to the expo as times were supposed to be submitted before now.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Longhorns - do you know what happened to the Princess 1/2 thread?  It looks locked....


----------



## indygirl99

Okay time submitted by email and packed in my bag for tink expo. Yes I already have a bag started don't we all? 

DH did the 5K and walked it or kind of powerwalked it and today he is limping around and says his knee hurts. When I looked at the pictures I sure can tell how he hurt it. His feet look like they are at right angles to each other.

He works in retail and is on his feet 8 hours a day. AND we leave in 5 days for Disney. Looks like I am on my way to the store to get him a knee brace. He did not listen to the mantra "no injuries allowed in this house".


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:
			
		

> Longhorns - do you know what happened to the Princess 1/2 thread?  It looks locked....



I think they maxed out posts.  There's a new one up!


----------



## rosermama

Went out and ran my first 4 miles in 4 months and did a 11:12 min mile.  So happy!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## kim3339

Hello ladies! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and shopping if you did any! 

I know it's early, but wanted to give everyone a heads up ~ I was at Target on Saturday and in those $1 bins near the front, they had 2packs of those disposable hand warmers. It was warm last year, but we're going off earlier both date and time so they might comne in handy!

Patty~ who's Isabella? Is she a fairy?

I'm going as Captain Hook ~ got the Hook Raw Threads shirt at the DL Expo and picked up a cheap hook at Halloween time. Now I just have to find a big feather to stick in my running hat and some cheap red tube socks for my arms.


----------



## longhorns2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axy1Zg3vEQg

Sorry- she's from phineus and Ferb.


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axy1Zg3vEQg
> 
> Sorry- she's from phineus and Ferb.



Oh my goodness!!! They are too cute!


----------



## kirstie101

Did an hour run on Saturday, not sure of the mileage but I'm guessing just under 5. That was my first long run in a month and it was tough... I had a cold too which didn't help. But I did it! Next weekend I'll aim for 6 miles.


----------



## kim3339

Is anyone but me and my race OCD starting to get a little annoyed that we still don't have an official race course yet and we're a month and 1/2 out? I know I have the map from this year in the 1st post and it'll most likely be the same, but still!!! And I'm curious about the 5k map too, b/c last year we started at the castle inside the park vs. the parking lot for the DL 5ks. 

Okay, rant over!!  How's everyone's training going? Hopefully well! We have rain through Sun and the forecast on weather.com says potential for flooding Sun, so hoping I can get some runs in this week. Has anyone ever shopped at Lucy for running stuff? It's X-mas so I got a catalogue and some stuff looked good.


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> Is anyone but me and my race OCD starting to get a little annoyed that we still don't have an official race course yet and we're a month and 1/2 out? I know I have the map from this year in the 1st post and it'll most likely be the same, but still!!! And I'm curious about the 5k map too, b/c last year we started at the castle inside the park vs. the parking lot for the DL 5ks.
> 
> Okay, rant over!!  How's everyone's training going? Hopefully well! We have rain through Sun and the forecast on weather.com says potential for flooding Sun, so hoping I can get some runs in this week. Has anyone ever shopped at Lucy for running stuff? It's X-mas so I got a catalogue and some stuff looked good.



I had emailed them my time from my turkeytrot and this is part of the reply I got today:


_*With the race right around the corner we have pulled the database in order to work on corral placements, etc. We are not able to make changes for corral information at this time. *_


They did go on to tell me how to get the corral changed at the expo.

So it looks like they are busy working on making us happy soon. 

I ended up going home from work early today with siatic pain in my right leg. The mantra at this house is "NO injuries" my back and leg had better listen.


----------



## longhorns2

LOL--- I was just going to ask if anyone remembers when the course was released last year.  HA!  The Princess course is out- so what gives Tink?  I'm pretty OCD myself, and if it's last years course, cool.  If they changed it, I start the questions... why?  I know some people prefer the stadium run, but I think I would prefer the downtown Anaheim running vs the industrial areas.  

I'm wondering if they have to get permits and such and that's why the long wait? 

I did 3 on Tues and 2 today, and feeling ok.  I'm doing elliptical tomorrow- then supposed to go out for a 10.5 miler on Saturday.  Eek!  If Sat doesn't feel right, then I'll do it on treadmill on Sunday, but I'd prefer to get this one done outside.

With my NEW Garmin 410!  It was supposed to be delivered today, but it hasn't shown.  I have the 10, but the deal on amazon got me, and I bought another.  I figure I can try it out, if I dont like it DH can have it or I can resell.  There's plenty of runners looking for a deal!


----------



## Shananana

Really well. 2 weeks ago I ran 9 miles in 2:06. It felt great. I actually RAN the first 7 miles and the last 2 I walked because they were uphill. In my mind, I'm training and I don't want injuries... SO... 7 miles run/2 mile walk in 2:06.

I can live with that! 

This weekend, I will do 15 miles. If not, I will do 13.

What's everyone else's "comfort" mile? I noticed that I can do 3 - 4 miles easy. Going to 4 to 5 is AWFUL. But 5 to 6 or 6 to 7 or 8... It's like a walk in the park.

I'm getting so excited.


----------



## Belgarion42

My brother-in-law and I are registered for the Neverland 5K. This is his first run in years, and my first ever. We've been doing a Couch-to-5K training program, and in just a couple of months I've gone from being able to run a few hundred feet for less than a minute to running about 2.5 miles for 30 minutes. My goal was to be able to hit a 14 - 15minute mile pace, but I'm actually at about 12.5 minutes/mile. My revised goal is a 10-minute mile pace. 3 or4 months ago I would have thought that was impossible, but now I really think I can do it!

I know this is just a "fun run", but it's still a pretty big milestone for me.


----------



## kindakrazy2

50 days!  WOOHOO!!


----------



## longhorns2

Shananana said:


> Really well. 2 weeks ago I ran 9 miles in 2:06. It felt great. I actually RAN the first 7 miles and the last 2 I walked because they were uphill. In my mind, I'm training and I don't want injuries... SO... 7 miles run/2 mile walk in 2:06.
> 
> I can live with that!
> 
> This weekend, I will do 15 miles. If not, I will do 13.
> 
> What's everyone else's "comfort" mile? I noticed that I can do 3 - 4 miles easy. Going to 4 to 5 is AWFUL. But 5 to 6 or 6 to 7 or 8... It's like a walk in the park.
> 
> I'm getting so excited.



You are doing GREAT!  Way to go!  That's my pace for my long runs also.  I'm supposed to get my long run in this weekend- if Sat doesn't work, then Sun on tread.  If that's a no go, then I'm looking at Monday after work.  But it's gonna happen.  10+ for me.



Belgarion42 said:


> My brother-in-law and I are registered for the Neverland 5K. This is his first run in years, and my first ever. We've been doing a Couch-to-5K training program, and in just a couple of months I've gone from being able to run a few hundred feet for less than a minute to running about 2.5 miles for 30 minutes. My goal was to be able to hit a 14 - 15minute mile pace, but I'm actually at about 12.5 minutes/mile. My revised goal is a 10-minute mile pace. 3 or4 months ago I would have thought that was impossible, but now I really think I can do it!
> 
> I know this is just a "fun run", but it's still a pretty big milestone for me.



This is amazing!  WTG!  You are killing it--- hope you have a GREAT race and really love Running Disney!



kindakrazy2 said:


> 50 days!  WOOHOO!!



I know, RIGHT!   SO FAST!!!  I'm getting TOTALLY excited about heading to DL.    The race is still freaking me out because of this leg, but even if I'm bringing up the caboose, I'll be finishing with a smile of my face!  (ps Sarah- check your PM!)


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> I know, RIGHT!   SO FAST!!!  I'm getting TOTALLY excited about heading to DL.    The race is still freaking me out because of this leg, but even if I'm bringing up the caboose, I'll be finishing with a smile of my face!  (ps Sarah- check your PM!)



Checked and responded!


----------



## kim3339

indygirl99 said:


> I had emailed them my time from my turkeytrot and this is part of the reply I got today:
> 
> So it looks like they are busy working on making us happy soon.
> 
> I ended up going home from work early today with siatic pain in my right leg. The mantra at this house is "NO injuries" my back and leg had better listen.



I hope so! Hope you feel better soon!



longhorns2 said:


> I know some people prefer the stadium run, but I think I would prefer the downtown Anaheim running vs the industrial areas.



I liked the Tink run better too! I'm a huge baseball fan and love running through the stadium, but Tink was so much better in my opinion. Definitely more residential and the downtown part was neat to see. There's some industrial, but thankfully only a mile/mile 1/2. 




Shananana said:


> Really well. 2 weeks ago I ran 9 miles in 2:06. It felt great. I actually RAN the first 7 miles and the last 2 I walked because they were uphill. In my mind, I'm training and I don't want injuries... SO... 7 miles run/2 mile walk in 2:06.
> 
> I can live with that!
> 
> This weekend, I will do 15 miles. If not, I will do 13.
> 
> I'm getting so excited.



Congrats!! That's awesome!!



Belgarion42 said:


> My brother-in-law and I are registered for the Neverland 5K. This is his first run in years, and my first ever. We've been doing a Couch-to-5K training program, and in just a couple of months I've gone from being able to run a few hundred feet for less than a minute to running about 2.5 miles for 30 minutes. My goal was to be able to hit a 14 - 15minute mile pace, but I'm actually at about 12.5 minutes/mile. My revised goal is a 10-minute mile pace. 3 or4 months ago I would have thought that was impossible, but now I really think I can do it!
> 
> I know this is just a "fun run", but it's still a pretty big milestone for me.



You're going to love it! I had so much fun w/ this 5k last year. There were a ton of Pirates along the course along w/ the characters and the mile markers were themed better than any other disney I've ran before. And being in the dark in the parks added a whole level of ambience that you don't get w/ the DL 5k in Sept. And w/ the race starting so early this year, hoping it stays dark the whole time.


----------



## Belgarion42

Thanks for the cheering on!

Speaking of cheering, can anyone tell me from previous years how it works for spectators with the 5K? My wife and parents-in-law want to come watch & cheer!


----------



## Jeffreelancer

Belgarion42 said:


> Thanks for the cheering on!
> 
> Speaking of cheering, can anyone tell me from previous years how it works for spectators with the 5K? My wife and parents-in-law want to come watch & cheer!



The 5k was mostly in the parks and the only place a spectator could see the runners was in the esplanade between the parks. It ended on Paradise Pier and only runners were allowed in the parks so you had to wait until you exited to Downtown Disney to see your family.

The end of the race is kinda funny because there is not finish arch or timing mats. There is just a line on the ground so I did not know we even finished until I saw everyone stopping in front of me. The race goes by really fast because there is so much to see.


----------



## kirstie101

I can't believe how close it is getting!!!!! Despite sick kids and sick me I've gotten in my training runs this week and did my 1 hour run on Sunday. One of my shins is acting up again. Can't decide if i"m going to rest it or push through and see if it gets worse. I feel like I"m running out of training time! 
I'm so excited though! I can't wait!


----------



## Leskash75

It's been a while since I posted. In getting very nervous that I won't make cut off. I'm about 20 min behind. 

I have a Charlie horse problem every single half from.5 to 2 miles then its fine. Definitely slowing me down. Any ideas.


----------



## jessicaerv

Leskash75 said:


> It's been a while since I posted. In getting very nervous that I won't make cut off. I'm about 20 min behind.
> 
> I have a Charlie horse problem every single half from.5 to 2 miles then its fine. Definitely slowing me down. Any ideas.



No ideas on your Charlie horse - just hope it works itself out for you.

I slacked like crazy this week.  I've done absolutely nothing.  Last Saturday I went out for my 11.5 mile run and hit the wall at 8.5.  I ate a cheese stick and a banana about an hour before going out, was eating the Shot Bloks every 30 minutes the whole run, drinking water spiked with one of those NUUN electrolyte tabs, and STILL had nothing in the tank.  I stopped at 9 miles.  I felt fine physically, no pain or anything.  Just could not keep moving.  The good news is that I bettered my 10k time by 8 minutes and was on a decent pace before I crashed.  I'll have to figure out something to keep me going.

I'm toying with the idea of registering for a 10k next weekend.  Its a hilly course so I don't know that I'll get a good time out of it, but its worth a shot, right?

Indygirl - keep on going - you are STILL inspiring me!!


----------



## kim3339

Leskash75 said:


> It's been a while since I posted. In getting very nervous that I won't make cut off. I'm about 20 min behind.
> 
> I have a Charlie horse problem every single half from.5 to 2 miles then its fine. Definitely slowing me down. Any ideas.



Maybe try KT tape on the back of your calves. Also maybe more calf-centric streches or foam roll it before your runs. And don't worry about the time! We still have a month and a half and you'll have adreneline race day to keep you going! 



jessicaerv said:


> Last Saturday I went out for my 11.5 mile run and hit the wall at 8.5.  I ate a cheese stick and a banana about an hour before going out, was eating the Shot Bloks every 30 minutes the whole run, drinking water spiked with one of those NUUN electrolyte tabs, and STILL had nothing in the tank.  I stopped at 9 miles.  I felt fine physically, no pain or anything.  Just could not keep moving.  The good news is that I bettered my 10k time by 8 minutes and was on a decent pace before I crashed.  I'll have to figure out something to keep me going.



Did you eat enough carbs? That could be 1 of the problems. Make sure you eat them 2 days before and not the day before, they say it's not enough time the day before to stock up. And eating the night before it'll just sit in your stomach. Maybe a slice of bread or bagel w/ the banana, that might help. Congrats on the PR though. How did that pace feel? Not too fast, maybe that was the added to the wall. I know how that feels though, hit it once during a race around 10 1/2 and those last 2 1/2 miles just dragged on.


----------



## jessicaerv

kim3339 said:


> Did you eat enough carbs? That could be 1 of the problems. Make sure you eat them 2 days before and not the day before, they say it's not enough time the day before to stock up. And eating the night before it'll just sit in your stomach. Maybe a slice of bread or bagel w/ the banana, that might help. Congrats on the PR though. How did that pace feel? Not too fast, maybe that was the added to the wall. I know how that feels though, hit it once during a race around 10 1/2 and those last 2 1/2 miles just dragged on.



AHA!  That would be part of the explanation, then.  I had some chicken and pasta the night before, but I don't think I ate any dinner at all 2 days prior.   Man, I have a lot to learn about how to fuel my body!

The pace felt pretty good.  I was actually really happy to see how much time I had shaved off.  I ended the 9 miles at an average 15:06 pace, but considering I walked most of the last 1/2 mile I feel pretty good about how I am doing.

I'm gonna try to hit 5 miles this weekend rather than the 3 the training calls for.  I need to start logging some serious miles.

*7 WEEKS TO GO!!!*


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'm so excited!

Haven't done a long run in about 3 weeks but so don't care - I'd show up right now and do it if I had to!  LOL!  

Got a great solo trip planned that just keeps getting better and better....


----------



## indygirl99

I'm at DLR now and have logged 8 miles so far today, in the rain, does that count as a long run? 

DH has been soooo verry supportive of me running this race but is starting to give me the evil stare. I just handed him the map from last year and told him I was going to run/walk part of it tomorrow, I want to walk the park part and maybe run some of the out of park part just so I have something to visualize for the next 7 weeks. 

My back/leg was giving me a little grief but nothing a little jolt from TOT dildn't take care of. That ride is better than my chiro.


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:
			
		

> I'm so excited!
> 
> Haven't done a long run in about 3 weeks but so don't care - I'd show up right now and do it if I had to!  LOL!
> 
> Got a great solo trip planned that just keeps getting better and better....





I am really getting excited for both races now!  When are you leaving DL?


----------



## longhorns2

And do we want to try to plan a meet up???  Anyone interested?  I'm going with a friend, no family so pretty flexible.


----------



## longhorns2

Sarah- sent you 2 PMs the other day--- dont mean to be a nudge, but did you get them?  Just wanted to check!  They aren't showing in my "sent" file folder.


----------



## kim3339

kindakrazy2 said:


> I'm so excited!
> 
> Haven't done a long run in about 3 weeks but so don't care - I'd show up right now and do it if I had to!  LOL!
> 
> Got a great solo trip planned that just keeps getting better and better....



Are you doing Timk or Princess solo? I'm doing Tink solo this year. 



indygirl99 said:


> I'm at DLR now and have logged 8 miles so far today, in the rain, does that count as a long run?
> 
> DH has been soooo verry supportive of me running this race but is starting to give me the evil stare. I just handed him the map from last year and told him I was going to run/walk part of it tomorrow, I want to walk the park part and maybe run some of the out of park part just so I have something to visualize for the next 7 weeks.



That so counts!  When you come back, you have give a quick report about how this wknd was in the parks - I'm headed down next Sat and Sun.




longhorns2 said:


> And do we want to try to plan a meet up???  Anyone interested?  I'm going with a friend, no family so pretty flexible.



Yes!! There's usually a meet Sat. afternoon sometime in DTD and a while back on the Wish thread someone threw out dinner Fri. night if people are there already. Don't know if that's still on, but if I hear anything I'll let you know. That thread's been a lot quieter this year.


----------



## longhorns2

That thread is way slow this year.  The Princess is hoppin' but Tink on the WISH thread is way slow!  Sad.  But easier to keep up with one thread vs 2.  LOL

Did 10.5 today.  It was REALLY GOOD until mile 6ish.  Bottoms of my feet started to hurt.  I was in new shoes (ran about 15 miles total in them so far) so it could have been this- it could have been the socks. I usually run in feetures but switched for some dumb reason this morning to the balegas.  I knew they were not a good option from previous long runs.  

Hoping it's the socks and not the shoes because the shoes are pretty expensive.  LOL  And they are really pretty and I love them.  

But the GREAT news is--- KT tape worked and I had NO PAIN in my ITB.  Only issue was my foot (and a little bit of bonking at mile 7+... need to learn to fuel correctly)  I stopped at the car, changed into my old shoes (something told me to bring them as back up!) and finished my last 3 miles pain free.  But a lot slower because my feet were still mad at me.  

Overall, it was a 14:04 min mile--- and in theory that should be 1-2 min slower than what happens on race day.  If that's the case, then I am going to be sitting on a BIG FAT PR during my celebration meal!   (yes, I am that slow!  lol)  

OHHHHH--- and the IMPORTANT news.  ha ha ha.  My mom came over and we started working on the Isabella campfire girl costume.  I think it's going to be really cute.  First real costume race for me.  Hope it's not something I regret!

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Leskash75

I need to definitely get some KT tape. Tomorrow is "speed work"


----------



## MinnieDiva

longhorns2 said:
			
		

> That thread is way slow this year.  The Princess is hoppin' but Tink on the WISH thread is way slow!  Sad.  But easier to keep up with one thread vs 2.  LOL
> 
> Did 10.5 today.  It was REALLY GOOD until mile 6ish.  Bottoms of my feet started to hurt.  I was in new shoes (ran about 15 miles total in them so far) so it could have been this- it could have been the socks. I usually run in feetures but switched for some dumb reason this morning to the balegas.  I knew they were not a good option from previous long runs.
> 
> Hoping it's the socks and not the shoes because the shoes are pretty expensive.  LOL  And they are really pretty and I love them.
> 
> But the GREAT news is--- KT tape worked and I had NO PAIN in my ITB.  Only issue was my foot (and a little bit of bonking at mile 7+... need to learn to fuel correctly)  I stopped at the car, changed into my old shoes (something told me to bring them as back up!) and finished my last 3 miles pain free.  But a lot slower because my feet were still mad at me.
> 
> Overall, it was a 14:04 min mile--- and in theory that should be 1-2 min slower than what happens on race day.  If that's the case, then I am going to be sitting on a BIG FAT PR during my celebration meal!   (yes, I am that slow!  lol)
> 
> OHHHHH--- and the IMPORTANT news.  ha ha ha.  My mom came over and we started working on the Isabella campfire girl costume.  I think it's going to be really cute.  First real costume race for me.  Hope it's not something I regret!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!




I was Isabella for the Halloween party!!!!


----------



## longhorns2

MinnieDiva said:


> I was Isabella for the Halloween party!!!!




SO cute!!!  I love Isabella!  You did her justice!


----------



## MinnieDiva

longhorns2 said:
			
		

> SO cute!!!  I love Isabella!  You did her justice!



Thanks!  Candace turned out well, too, but she's hidden.... Can't see the whole outfit. And those orange stripes were a pain....


----------



## Shananana

jessicaerv said:


> AHA!  That would be part of the explanation, then.  I had some chicken and pasta the night before, but I don't think I ate any dinner at all 2 days prior.   Man, I have a lot to learn about how to fuel my body!
> 
> *7 WEEKS TO GO!!!*





longhorns2 said:


> Did 10.5 today.  It was REALLY GOOD until mile 6ish...



I did only 10.25 miles on Saturday... same story. I was good until mile 5 and then had some water and my body just stopped. I think I have the same issue as Jessica... I need to learn how to fuel my body. I think I may have been dehydrated.

I was cramping pretty bad afterwards and all day yesterday. I was having shin splints and sore joints. So, lots of stretching today.

BUT the good news is, even with the issues I was having, I had a 13 minute pace...my 10k was at 1 hour and 13 minutes (my qualifier in October was 1:09).

My mom is going to get me a sparkle skirt and wings for Christmas... I'm just too excited now.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I did get your messages Patty - just about to message you back.  Was away for a few days there.....


----------



## kirstie101

HEy everyone! Since I'm not running this week I did an hour on the bike yestrday instead of a long run. Which is really good for me cause I hate the bike! Normally I have to push myself to stay on it for 30 minutes so I was pretty happy with myself for doing a whole hour!


----------



## kim3339

Good afternoon ladies!!! I got an email today about the race, nothing on the courses just info on the food events and hotels. BUT... they do have a link to sign up/order the Tink D & B bags so if you didn't get the email and would like it, pm me your email address and I can forward the email to you. They kinda look like the ones from last year and there are 3 sizes. Plus side about ordering them is you know you have one, but the downside is that if you have an AP or Disney Visa, I not sure if it'll register the discount that you get at the expo. 

Also got my weekly Runner's World email and they have an article about shin splints. I know some people posted they have them here so here's the link if you're interested. Link


----------



## msbell1976

Does anyone know if they are doing new medals or the same ones from last year? 

I googled, and I see medals that all say 'Inaugural" on them, so I assume that these are NOT this years medals.  

They released the Princess one all ready, so I figure they'd do Tink soon, too.


----------



## longhorns2

It should be same medal, minus inaugural. 

Usually run Disney does the same medals until 5th year anniversary. 

I like the dooneys a lot... really cute... but Wowza on the price. That would cut into my celebration libations. Lol. Last year they were about $50 less but yeesh.  Not sure I can swing it this time.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> It should be same medal, minus inaugural.
> 
> Usually run Disney does the same medals until 5th year anniversary.
> 
> I like the dooneys a lot... really cute... but Wowza on the price. That would cut into my celebration libations. Lol. Last year they were about $50 less but yeesh.  Not sure I can swing it this time.



The Dooneys are adorable but sadly out of my price range I think. Thats ok though. They're not my "thing" so I'm not too heartbroken. Very cute though!


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> The Dooneys are adorable but sadly out of my price range I think. Thats ok though. They're not my "thing" so I'm not too heartbroken. Very cute though!



Me too! I got the little barrell one w/ all the attractions on it that was released earlier this year, but that's the only 1 out of all their designs that I've liked. Thankfully!!


----------



## longhorns2

I like the Tink bag over the Princess design, so if I was going to do it... it would be the Tink one for sure.  I'd snatch up a wristlet if they were $50ish like they were last year.  

I'm doing a dietbet and if I happen to make weight and win any money, I may talk myself into it though.


----------



## Leskash75

I have thought about doing dietbet I wonder if it would motivate?

Daughter had a baby Monday so work out has been off as I'm taking care of two year old while in hospital. Getting back to it today.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Leskash75 said:


> Daughter had a baby Monday so work out has been off as I'm taking care of two year old while in hospital. Getting back to it today.



Congratulations!


----------



## longhorns2

Leskash75 said:


> I have thought about doing dietbet I wonder if it would motivate?
> 
> Daughter had a baby Monday so work out has been off as I'm taking care of two year old while in hospital. Getting back to it today.



How exciting!  Congrats!

6 weeks ladies!  EEEPPPPP!!!!

It's getting real now.  I am a little freaked about not being able to obsess over the course yet.  LOL  What's up Disney?!  Maybe we need to remind them to post it.  Geesh! 

Ran 2 this morning, going for 3 tomorrow, 4 on friday, then 5 on Sunday.  Last week was my "long week" so this week I don't have to run for 2 hrs.  WOO HOO!  

I am already dreading the 2-3 more long runs left.  then repeat for Princess.  

These races would be great if it wasn't for all the training involved.  ha ha ha


----------



## kindakrazy2

I hear you Patty - those long runs are killer.  

And to top it off I'm way behind on my training.  I was injured and now I've had a stupid icky flu bug for 2 weeks and its kicking my behind.  Just when I think I'm starting to feel better I feel like pooh again.  

Really starting to freak out about this.


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> I hear you Patty - those long runs are killer.
> 
> And to top it off I'm way behind on my training.  I was injured and now I've had a stupid icky flu bug for 2 weeks and its kicking my behind.  Just when I think I'm starting to feel better I feel like pooh again.
> 
> Really starting to freak out about this.



Right there with ya!  Still have over a week before I can run again and my last long run was only 5 miles! But I keep telling myself I'll be "almost" ready at least and I'll run as much as I can. Im not worried about being swept even if I have to walk a mile or so of it towards the end. I've accepted that I'm not going to do as well as I had originally intended but I'm still going to give it my best shot and I will finish!


----------



## longhorns2

Just keep swimming, swimming, swimming,...


We will make it!


----------



## kim3339

Leskash75 said:


> Daughter had a baby Monday so work out has been off as I'm taking care of two year old while in hospital. Getting back to it today.



Congratulations on the new baby!!!



longhorns2 said:


> It's getting real now.  I am a little freaked about not being able to obsess over the course yet.  LOL  What's up Disney?!  Maybe we need to remind them to post it.  Geesh!
> 
> These races would be great if it wasn't for all the training involved.  ha ha ha



I completely agree w/ you!! I've noticed too that we aren't getting as many emails as we have in the past I think I've gotten 4 total for both WDW and Tink this year. Usually it's more. I wonder if it's the new website. I know that sounds weird, but once the site changed, it seems like less and less info is out there. And can I throw out there ~ not really a fan of the new site, I liked the old one better. 

As for training... I have that thought about 2 or 3 times a week!  



kindakrazy2 said:


> I was injured and now I've had a stupid icky flu bug for 2 weeks and its kicking my behind.  Just when I think I'm starting to feel better I feel like pooh again.



Hope you feel better soon! 



kirstie101 said:


> Right there with ya!  Still have over a week before I can run again and my last long run was only 5 miles! But I keep telling myself I'll be "almost" ready at least and I'll run as much as I can. Im not worried about being swept even if I have to walk a mile or so of it towards the end. I've accepted that I'm not going to do as well as I had originally intended but I'm still going to give it my best shot and I will finish!



Kirstie ~ no worries, you'll do fine. If you can finish Nike and their hills, Tink is a walk in the park!!


----------



## othello32

I'm in!  othello32.  I did the inaugural last year and hoping to be a legacy runner here.  I always dress up as Lilo and carry Stitch.  Hope to see you there!  Aloha!


----------



## msbell1976

I'm new to Disney races, what is a legacy runner?


----------



## kirstie101

So for all you rundisney vet's out there, when should we start getting emails with more race details? Corral placements? I'm ready for the details!!!


----------



## longhorns2

Keep en eye on marathon weekend announcements. Once they get theirs, ours will follow!  Usually a month out so it should be soon!        Marathon and Tink are pretty close together this year so I won't be surprised if our info is a little delayed. 

I just want to see the course!!!!


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Hey Everyone!! Im new to this forum, and new to running (ish) I used to run because I had to in high school for the cheerteam.  Im now 24 and running on my own and I love it. <3 Im from a small town in Alberta Canada and SUPER EXCITED to get away from this SNOW and ICE and run my way through Disney. This will be my first ever 1/2 Marathon and Im super stoked. Any advice??!


----------



## othello32

msbell1976 said:


> I'm new to Disney races, what is a legacy runner?



The race is still too new to really be a legacy runner but what it is, is someone who has ran the race every year since the beginning.  I think with the Original Disneyland Half in September during their 5 year anniversary, they listed all their legacy runners who ran every year since the beginning in their program that they gave away.


----------



## jessicaerv

kim3339 said:


> Good afternoon ladies!!! I got an email today about the race, nothing on the courses just info on the food events and hotels. BUT... they do have a link to sign up/order the Tink D & B bags so if you didn't get the email and would like it, pm me your email address and I can forward the email to you. They kinda look like the ones from last year and there are 3 sizes. Plus side about ordering them is you know you have one, but the downside is that if you have an AP or Disney Visa, I not sure if it'll register the discount that you get at the expo.
> 
> Also got my weekly Runner's World email and they have an article about shin splints. I know some people posted they have them here so here's the link if you're interested. Link



Yes, please, forward me the email; do you still have my address after the last time?  I can't figure out WHY I'm not getting them!    I know they have my email because I received my registration confirmation, but not a peep since then.

Leskash - congrats on the new grandbaby!  I have baby fever right now, so my insides are all melty with your announcement.  

6 weeks to go and now I'm wondering what I'm going to do AFTER the race.  I'm so focused on the main goal (finishing the Tink) that I have hardly given any thought to January 21st and beyond!  People are starting to ask me "So, are you going to keep running?"  A friend of mine has been asking me to register for a 1/2 marathon here in town in March (Shamrock'n 1/2).  But since I'm not usually a runner, I'm asking myself.... Do I really want to keep going?  This could be an expensive way to exercise, ya know?

So, for those of us non-runners who aren't crazy enough to try to do the Princess almost immediately after the Tink (I'm looking at YOU, Patty!!) -- what are your plans for AFTER January 20th?


----------



## Shananana

I got the saddest email today:


> Hi Shawna,
> With the race right around the corner we have pulled the database in order to work on corral placements, etc. We are not able to make changes for corral information at this time.
> Please bring a print-out of your race proof or be able to show us your race results on your phone, etc. at the Expo. Please bring your race results to Runner Relations for corral updates after you have picked up your race packets.
> We look forward to seeing you soon!





I sent in my proof of time in October! I thought they took it! But they didn't! I hope this doesn't ruin my Friday before the race... Ugh. Oh well... I was planning to shop anyway. I'm hoping that the purses are cheaper at the expo. But maybe not. But I can hope.




jessicaerv said:


> So, for those of us non-runners who aren't crazy enough to try to do the Princess almost immediately after the Tink (I'm looking at YOU, Patty!!) -- what are your plans for AFTER January 20th?



Well, I'm a runner by nature, so I love this and will keep running races every few months. I plan on signing up for the Nike race in SF next year AND the Disneyland race (5k or half? still undecided.) But there's a zombie run in the middle of the summer that's only 5k or so. And there's a 5k mud run. And there's the color run. One of my co-workers is doing the electric run, but that's 1 week after Tink, so I'm skipping that. And the registration fees aren't that much for the smaller runs... I think the 80's run was $30.
I guess my plan is to keep my eyes open and run as many 5 to 10k's that I can.


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> Yes, please, forward me the email; do you still have my address after the last time?  I can't figure out WHY I'm not getting them!    I know they have my email because I received my registration confirmation, but not a peep since then.
> 
> Leskash - congrats on the new grandbaby!  I have baby fever right now, so my insides are all melty with your announcement.
> 
> 6 weeks to go and now I'm wondering what I'm going to do AFTER the race.  I'm so focused on the main goal (finishing the Tink) that I have hardly given any thought to January 21st and beyond!  People are starting to ask me "So, are you going to keep running?"  A friend of mine has been asking me to register for a 1/2 marathon here in town in March (Shamrock'n 1/2).  But since I'm not usually a runner, I'm asking myself.... Do I really want to keep going?  This could be an expensive way to exercise, ya know?
> 
> So, for those of us non-runners who aren't crazy enough to try to do the Princess almost immediately after the Tink (I'm looking at YOU, Patty!!) -- what are your plans for AFTER January 20th?


.

Im definitely not a runner by nature but I'm pretty sure I'm stuck on this running thing now. I've found it way too addicting to stop! I love it! I plan to keep doing 5 and 10K's mainly. I'll hope to get into the Nike half again next year. Its closer to my home so its more affordable for me than DL races.  And I'm sure at some point I'll run another disney race too, maybe every other year?  But either way I'm loving running and plan to keep it up. Maybe one half marathon a year mixed in with shorter races.


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Keep en eye on marathon weekend announcements. Once they get theirs, ours will follow!  Usually a month out so it should be soon!        Marathon and Tink are pretty close together this year so I won't be surprised if our info is a little delayed.
> 
> I just want to see the course!!!!



I thought I saw earlier this week on the WDW thread that they are guessing next week for the waivers, so hopefully the week after that we'll get our waivers. As for our course... I've now given in to the idea that it's going to be a surprise race and we just follow whomever is in front of us. 



TinkerPlouffe said:


> Hey Everyone!! Im new to this forum, and new to running (ish) I used to run because I had to in high school for the cheerteam.  Im now 24 and running on my own and I love it. <3 Im from a small town in Alberta Canada and SUPER EXCITED to get away from this SNOW and ICE and run my way through Disney. This will be my first ever 1/2 Marathon and Im super stoked. Any advice??!



Make sure to take everything in and enjoy it. Course still isn't out, but if it's like last year, DL is in the around Mile 1 or 2 towards the beginning and DCA is at the end. It'll still be dark for the DL part, but the lights will be on so it'll be pretty. The disney races are always fun, but w/ it being your 1st make sure it's fun for you and don't get caught up in what other runners are doing or in a pace you can't keep up. 



Shananana said:


> I sent in my proof of time in October! I thought they took it! But they didn't! I hope this doesn't ruin my Friday before the race... Ugh. Oh well... I was planning to shop anyway. I'm hoping that the purses are cheaper at the expo. But maybe not. But I can hope.



Sorry about them not taking your time, that's not right. It won't take to long at the expo, just go to runner relations to the right of bib pickup, show they the printout/proof of time and they'll put a sticker over your corral letter on the bib. No more than 5 or 10 min. 

As for the purses, if you have an AP or Disney Visa, you'll get the normal discount on them, same w/ the other disney race merch. And you might want to go to that part of the expo first and before you even go downstairs to pick up your bib. Last year I got there when the expo opened and there was a line specifically for the expo and purses. Some of them were even sold out by the afternoon. It was crazy!!


----------



## kirstie101

What are the Expo hours usually? Still not sure which day we're coming in but I'm hoping for Friday.


----------



## longhorns2

Hahaha Jessica!  I'm not a runner either. I'm just a rundisney runner.  

I'll do princess, but after that I retire from long runs until training starts again. I'll run, but 4-5 will be my max. Too hot too fast here plus I'm usually waaayyyy over distance by the end of feb

I'm trying to talk myself into marathon or goofy next year but the thought of those long training runs makes me want to hurl.  

If I do those, I'll be training end of next summer again. But if its just princess (or Tink and princess!) I don't have to really do much until sept/oct.


----------



## cryssi

I'm in, doing the half and C2C


----------



## kindakrazy2

jessicaerv said:


> 6 weeks to go and now I'm wondering what I'm going to do AFTER the race.  I'm so focused on the main goal (finishing the Tink) that I have hardly given any thought to January 21st and beyond!  People are starting to ask me "So, are you going to keep running?"  A friend of mine has been asking me to register for a 1/2 marathon here in town in March (Shamrock'n 1/2).  But since I'm not usually a runner, I'm asking myself.... Do I really want to keep going?  This could be an expensive way to exercise, ya know?
> 
> So, for those of us non-runners who aren't crazy enough to try to do the Princess almost immediately after the Tink (I'm looking at YOU, Patty!!) -- what are your plans for AFTER January 20th?




I'm following Patty to Florida and doing the Princess half too.  Gee, that makes me sound like a crazy stalker yet again but I promise I'm not!


----------



## indygirl99

Went out with my galloway group for my long run today. Was supposed to be an 8 miler.

Started good, no rain, 40 degrees, and I was the pacer  did I say it started good? We did 30:30 and I knew I had to stay on pace and not go out fast as there was a new runner with the group. Yeah me for staying on the slower side pf the pace.

Did great till mile 4.5 when I got a wicked calf cramp, walked trying to get it to go away, which it did until I tried to run again at mile 5. No go so it was walk the rest of the distance. Took a wrong turn somewhere and ended up with 7.65 miles instead of 8.

Finished in 2:18. Not bad for having walked the last 3ish miles. 

Now I'm sitting here freezing my tushy off, whats with that?


----------



## rosermama

Just back from my cruise on the Disney Fantasy, it was a blast!!!! I ran the CC5K in 34 mins by myself my husband who is my encouragement and pacer had to stay with my daughter.  I couldnt really run on the ship since it was rocking so much Deck 4 was closed and I know I would have fallen off the treadmill...so now back to training!


----------



## longhorns2

Nice job running on vacation!    Great time too!

I've got a long run this weekend and slightly dreading it already.  ha ha ha.  It needs to be 10+  I have planned it for 12, but honestly, once I hit 10 if I am feeling like I expect to, I'll be calling it good!  It's just that time of year where 1)tired of training 2)tons of 
stuff" to do 

I'd really like to do the 12 and then one more long of run 12-14, but if it doesn't happen I can make the 10 work for me.  I'll have to, right?

How are the injuries?  Everyone check in!  We are in the home stretch here!  

In another 2 weeks we should have waivers and course (I hope!) and all that good stuff.

Course issue--- something that I'm a little concerned about now.  The hours were released for Sunday and DCA opens at 8am for EMH that morning.  I wonder if they will be changing the course to accommodate this?  Last year the end of the run was through DCA (and I was hoping we would get a Carsland detour this year!) but with the EMH and the sheer numbers of people heading right to CL, I wonder if we will see a different map.  

Race starts at 5, but there are certainly people who will be out there until almost 9. 

Come on Disney!  We wanna see the course!


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> Nice job running on vacation!    Great time too!
> 
> I've got a long run this weekend and slightly dreading it already.  ha ha ha.  It needs to be 10+  I have planned it for 12, but honestly, once I hit 10 if I am feeling like I expect to, I'll be calling it good!  It's just that time of year where 1)tired of training 2)tons of
> stuff" to do
> 
> I'd really like to do the 12 and then one more long of run 12-14, but if it doesn't happen I can make the 10 work for me.  I'll have to, right?
> 
> How are the injuries?  Everyone check in!  We are in the home stretch here!
> 
> In another 2 weeks we should have waivers and course (I hope!) and all that good stuff.
> 
> Course issue--- something that I'm a little concerned about now.  The hours were released for Sunday and DCA opens at 8am for EMH that morning.  I wonder if they will be changing the course to accommodate this?  Last year the end of the run was through DCA (and I was hoping we would get a Carsland detour this year!) but with the EMH and the sheer numbers of people heading right to CL, I wonder if we will see a different map.
> 
> Race starts at 5, but there are certainly people who will be out there until almost 9.
> 
> Come on Disney!  We wanna see the course!



Now I really want to see the map!!! I too was hoping for a Carsland detour! Come on disney! Dont keep us waiting!

Injury report: 4 more days left of my two week rest. Leg has felt good the last 3 days. And I've learned a neat little trick...if I ride the bike for 30+ minutes the shin pain goes away by the next day! Soooo these next few weeks I'll definitely be working the bike riding in on my non run days. If I add one mile to my long run each week I'll have done 9 miles as my longest by the time Tink is here. I can make that work if I have to. 

Question for you guys...for your long runs, how much distance do you add each week? I was doing a mile just to be safe. Think it would be ok if I did more than that? Like maybe 1.5 or 2 tops?


----------



## specialks

Hi guys. I haven't even done a run since the W&D so I really need to get in gear. Went to running store yesterday and bought new shoes. Yea me!  Hoping this will stop the blister forming on my right big toe during long runs. The store salesperson said that there's a good chance the blister was a sign that my shoes had lost stability. They were 5 years old...

So now I have to brave the cold and rain or commit to the treadmill. 

I too can't wait for the course. Come on already!  It makes me think there will be changes bc otherwise the approvals and plans would have been in place from 2012 race and they should have released it. The fact that it still isn't out makes me think their waiting for approval on something.


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Yes, please, forward me the email; do you still have my address after the last time?  I can't figure out WHY I'm not getting them!    I know they have my email because I received my registration confirmation, but not a peep since then.



Jessica ~ I'm so sorry I forgot to email you last week, I just sent it to you. As for emails, they're always weird. I know people who've been running the DL 1 since the first year and don't get them. I usually get them at my yahoo and hotmail account, and for Tink, I'm just getting them at hotmail.



kirstie101 said:


> What are the Expo hours usually? Still not sure which day we're coming in but I'm hoping for Friday.



Either 10 or 12 to around 7 or 8. Last year was I think 10-8, but the 5k was at night on Fri. This year w/ the 5k Sat, it could be like the DL Expo which opens at 12 and goes to I think 7, maybe 8.



longhorns2 said:


> Course issue--- something that I'm a little concerned about now.  The hours were released for Sunday and DCA opens at 8am for EMH that morning.  I wonder if they will be changing the course to accommodate this?  Last year the end of the run was through DCA (and I was hoping we would get a Carsland detour this year!) but with the EMH and the sheer numbers of people heading right to CL, I wonder if we will see a different map.
> 
> Race starts at 5, but there are certainly people who will be out there until almost 9.
> 
> Come on Disney!  We wanna see the course!



Here's my thought if they have DCA opening at 8 ~ we could start the course like last year entering DL 1st, and instead of turning up DTD to Walnut we cross the promenade and go into DCA, run around there and then go up DTD to Walnut. At the end of the race instead of running through DCA, b/c we already have, we do what we do in Sept and go in the old parking lot and along the outside of the DCA to Disneyland Dr and then to Katella and Harbor. That way, we get both parks but do them early and they can still open at 8 w/ no problems. Or, they keep the course the same just keep the course blocked off and still open at 8 and park people just go around us like for the marathon in WDW. But I don't really see that being safe w/ everyone running to Cars Land b/c it's still "new". Too many people won't care that we're running, they just want to get on the rides. Fingers crossed we'll get the course before or w/ our waivers. 



kirstie101 said:


> Question for you guys...for your long runs, how much distance do you add each week? I was doing a mile just to be safe. Think it would be ok if I did more than that? Like maybe 1.5 or 2 tops?



I usually do around a mile or mile and a half. They usually say between 10-15% increase in mileage is good. 


Finally booked my flight home for Sunday night. I was holding out and hoping prices would go down, but no go.  That's okay though, got on the last flight out so I can still play after the race until around 5 or so. So now, everything is done, just have to run and wait! I'm a DL girl and usually going to WDW is a big deal, but is it wrong to say I'm more excited about Tink than Goofy? I don't know, maybe b/c I know that when I hit Tink it'll all be over for a little bit or I just worried about finishing Goofy.  Either way, can't wait until next month!!


----------



## longhorns2

I really want one park at beginning and one at the end. So even if they swap DCA first and DL at the end I'd be happier!

I also add 1-1.5 to my long runs every other week. I'll go 12.5-12 this weekend I hope.


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> I really want one park at beginning and one at the end. So even if they swap DCA first and DL at the end I'd be happier!



Me too! It just gives you something to look forward to when you're starting to feel it around 9 or 10. "Just a little further more and I'm back in the park!" Plus, the scenery is better than the outside fence of DCA.


----------



## longhorns2

I'm assuming a change of some sort since its taking a while for them to post it. Or Anaheim has picky zoning or something going on.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'm hoping they split up the parks too.  I NEED to know I have a park to run through at the end to keep me going.  One at the start to get us pumped and one at the end to have something to look forward to.  That is what I nearby decree.  

Okay, so I have absolutely no say in this but that is what I want darn it!  LOL!


----------



## BlazerFan

indygirl99 said:
			
		

> Went out with my galloway group for my long run today. Was supposed to be an 8 miler.
> 
> Started good, no rain, 40 degrees, and I was the pacer  did I say it started good? We did 30:30 and I knew I had to stay on pace and not go out fast as there was a new runner with the group. Yeah me for staying on the slower side pf the pace.
> 
> Did great till mile 4.5 when I got a wicked calf cramp, walked trying to get it to go away, which it did until I tried to run again at mile 5. No go so it was walk the rest of the distance. Took a wrong turn somewhere and ended up with 7.65 miles instead of 8.
> 
> Finished in 2:18. Not bad for having walked the last 3ish miles.
> 
> Now I'm sitting here freezing my tushy off, whats with that?



Good job! I've been gone for the whole month of November with trips and haven't done any distance since The Wine & Dine 1/2. I'm still fighting left calf issues but I hope to see you on Saturday.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I just went and checked the official site and while there is still no map there is this course description



> The course for this race packed with pixie dust will begin on Disneyland Drive where runners will pass under Downtown Disney® on their way into Disney California Adventure® Park. Runners will experience the glitz and glamour of the Park's Hollywood Boulevard, before racing down Route 66 into Cars Land, and winding around the glistening Paradise Bay. The race will continue down the famed Main Street U.S.A. and pass the home of Tinker Bell and her pixie pals, Pixie Hollow, before it makes its way around the Rivers of America. After Disneyland® Park, the race will cut through Downtown Disney® by the Disneyland® Hotel and then it is on to the City of Anaheim. Runners will race through the enchanting, historic neighborhoods of downtown Anaheim, down the Anaheim Center Street Promenade and past Anaheim Ice on their way towards City Hall. Before returning to the Disneyland® Resort runners make their way past the Anaheim GardenWalk, and then it's time for their "Fairy"-tale finish near Disney's Paradise Pier® Hotel.





So it sounds like we are doing both parks right at the beginning.  Drat!


----------



## longhorns2

Ugh.  Yeah, that's new info.  


I'm pretty sad about it. It's like eating dessert and finishing with Brussel sprouts. 

But carsland in the dark will be pretty sweet.


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Ugh.  Yeah, that's new info.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sad about it. It's like eating dessert and finishing with Brussel sprouts.
> 
> But carsland in the dark will be pretty sweet.




That's EXACTLY what its like.  Oh well, we'll just have to find something else to look forward to at the end.


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> That's EXACTLY what its like.  Oh well, we'll just have to find something else to look forward to at the end.



LOL  I'm sure there will be SOMETHING that might be worth finishing strong for!  

Ah well, it's still better than running a half through just Anaheim, right?  I wonder how many miles will actually be in the parks and DTD.  Can I just run that section twice?


----------



## kindakrazy2

> I wonder how many miles will actually be in the parks and DTD. Can I just run that section twice?



Not many.  But ya, I'm good to just loop contentiously!  Lets just skip Anaheim all together and run up and down Route 66 and then over and back and forth through the castle!  Think they'd let us do that?  LOL!


----------



## longhorns2

I'll still do 13.1 so it should be legal and all.  HA!  I'm not normally a loop fan but I'd do a couple loops this way - it would keep me motivated and entertained at least!

I'm guessing the EMH at Carsland mucked things up a bit.  Or maybe wanting to allow us to run through carsland might have forced a change as well.


----------



## longhorns2

Okay, I'm guessing it's going to look like the first 4 miles of the DL half course 

http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/eww...d-half-marathon/2012/2012-DLHM-Course-Map.pdf

Then instead of going out toward Ball Road, we turn down DL Dr and connect to the map where Tink 2012 picks up going through DTD on Magic Way.  

http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/eww...bell-half-marathon/2012 COA Course Map v2.pdf

Probably keep the same basic course for the Anaheim portion, but have to find an extra 2 miles we would lose at the end- either routing us back without going through parks or maybe extending some of the downtown Anaheim portion.  Have us go out an extra mile before we double back like the mile 7 in 2012 map?  Or go an extra block on Ball and straight down Lewis St?


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> I just went and checked the official site and while there is still no map there is this course description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it sounds like we are doing both parks right at the beginning.  Drat!



Ok so not what I was hoping for but I do like the part about running down Route 66!!! AND I still haven't seen Carsland at night so super excited to see that neon all lit up!


----------



## Shananana

Did I tell you all that I ran 13.1 miles on Sunday?
I ran 13.1 miles on Sunday. 

Here it is:
Ran first 7 miles really well at a 10 minute pace (or so...)
Then stopped and got some water. I kept the timer running to simulate the actual race... I mean, I want pictures, right?!?
Ran another 2 miles or so and got tired around mile 9. Started running 10:1 minute intervals.
Was at 11 miles at 2:22, so I feel great about that. Crapped out and walked the rest. Stopped at the store, too. All told, it took me 3:06 (average pace 14:23)

The best part was that I felt great! I mean, yes, I was sore. My feet still hurt a little. But there's nothing debilitating. I feel like I can go out and run another 8 miles tomorrow. (I'm not going to...)

I feel better about this because I'm going to Disneyland this weekend! No long run for me this weekend.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Shananana said:


> Did I tell you all that I ran 13.1 miles on Sunday?
> I ran 13.1 miles on Sunday.
> 
> Here it is:
> Ran first 7 miles really well at a 10 minute pace (or so...)
> Then stopped and got some water. I kept the timer running to simulate the actual race... I mean, I want pictures, right?!?
> Ran another 2 miles or so and got tired around mile 9. Started running 10:1 minute intervals.
> Was at 11 miles at 2:22, so I feel great about that. Crapped out and walked the rest. Stopped at the store, too. All told, it took me 3:06 (average pace 14:23)
> 
> The best part was that I felt great! I mean, yes, I was sore. My feet still hurt a little. But there's nothing debilitating. I feel like I can go out and run another 8 miles tomorrow. (I'm not going to...)
> 
> I feel better about this because I'm going to Disneyland this weekend! No long run for me this weekend.




Nicely done!  Was that your first time running the half distance?  If so, CONGRATS!!


----------



## kirstie101

Shananana said:


> Did I tell you all that I ran 13.1 miles on Sunday?
> I ran 13.1 miles on Sunday.
> 
> Here it is:
> Ran first 7 miles really well at a 10 minute pace (or so...)
> Then stopped and got some water. I kept the timer running to simulate the actual race... I mean, I want pictures, right?!?
> Ran another 2 miles or so and got tired around mile 9. Started running 10:1 minute intervals.
> Was at 11 miles at 2:22, so I feel great about that. Crapped out and walked the rest. Stopped at the store, too. All told, it took me 3:06 (average pace 14:23)
> 
> The best part was that I felt great! I mean, yes, I was sore. My feet still hurt a little. But there's nothing debilitating. I feel like I can go out and run another 8 miles tomorrow. (I'm not going to...)
> 
> I feel better about this because I'm going to Disneyland this weekend! No long run for me this weekend.



Tht is awesome!!! Great job!!!


----------



## longhorns2

Shananana said:


> Did I tell you all that I ran 13.1 miles on Sunday?
> I ran 13.1 miles on Sunday.
> 
> Here it is:
> Ran first 7 miles really well at a 10 minute pace (or so...)
> Then stopped and got some water. I kept the timer running to simulate the actual race... I mean, I want pictures, right?!?
> Ran another 2 miles or so and got tired around mile 9. Started running 10:1 minute intervals.
> Was at 11 miles at 2:22, so I feel great about that. Crapped out and walked the rest. Stopped at the store, too. All told, it took me 3:06 (average pace 14:23)
> 
> The best part was that I felt great! I mean, yes, I was sore. My feet still hurt a little. But there's nothing debilitating. I feel like I can go out and run another 8 miles tomorrow. (I'm not going to...)
> 
> I feel better about this because I'm going to Disneyland this weekend! No long run for me this weekend.



WOOT WOOT!  WTG!  How exciting.  Enjoy DL this weekend.  You are going to have a killer race in January!  You are totally ready.  (and I'm totally jealous!  lol)


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Shananana said:


> Did I tell you all that I ran 13.1 miles on Sunday?
> I ran 13.1 miles on Sunday.
> 
> Here it is:
> Ran first 7 miles really well at a 10 minute pace (or so...)
> Then stopped and got some water. I kept the timer running to simulate the actual race... I mean, I want pictures, right?!?
> Ran another 2 miles or so and got tired around mile 9. Started running 10:1 minute intervals.
> Was at 11 miles at 2:22, so I feel great about that. Crapped out and walked the rest. Stopped at the store, too. All told, it took me 3:06 (average pace 14:23)
> 
> The best part was that I felt great! I mean, yes, I was sore. My feet still hurt a little. But there's nothing debilitating. I feel like I can go out and run another 8 miles tomorrow. (I'm not going to...)
> 
> I feel better about this because I'm going to Disneyland this weekend! No long run for me this weekend.



Thats awesome! Im new to the disney races.. my husband keeps telling me to train to win. I keep telling him im training not to die after 13.1 miles.  Way to go 3:06 is great! With that I have a few questions:

1oes any one know what I should keep in mind for a realistic goal? I did 10 miles on saturday in just under 2 hours. My goal is to either hit the finish line at 2 hours or anything under 3. lol I also am confused about picture taking with the characters? Iv been training to run, and keep running. So Im not sure if taking pictures will really mess with my pace - I am ABSOLUTELY FRIGHTENED of getting swept!!  

2: I also just bought a new hydration belt - which Im pretty stoked about.  but I also bought a new arm band for my ipod and Im 99% sure my hubby bought me a GPS watch. SO im basically worried ill look like a robot, what should I be wearing to the half. I dont want to stand out and look New. lol

3: Do you think im stressed about this? lmao The answer is yes. lol

Thank you!!


----------



## kim3339

Shananana said:


> Did I tell you all that I ran 13.1 miles on Sunday?
> I ran 13.1 miles on Sunday.



Congrats on the 13.1!!!



TinkerPlouffe said:


> 1oes any one know what I should keep in mind for a realistic goal? I did 10 miles on saturday in just under 2 hours. My goal is to either hit the finish line at 2 hours or anything under 3. lol I also am confused about picture taking with the characters? Iv been training to run, and keep running. So Im not sure if taking pictures will really mess with my pace - I am ABSOLUTELY FRIGHTENED of getting swept!!
> 
> 2: I also just bought a new hydration belt - which Im pretty stoked about.  but I also bought a new arm band for my ipod and Im 99% sure my hubby bought me a GPS watch. SO im basically worried ill look like a robot, what should I be wearing to the half. I dont want to stand out and look New. lol



As for goal, I would say w/ 10 miles at 2 hrs is abt 12min/mile so w/ 13.1 I would guess 2:40/2:45 or so w/o stopping for pics. As for pics, the characters are only in the park so you only have to worry about those miles.  The lines vary depending on who they are and who you want to take the pics w/. Last year the Tangled line was crazy long, I've never stopped before but most I would guess would be no more than 5 min; Tangled was a lot longer than that. Also, some of the points where we go backstage at first get a little crowded and you have to slow down, so I would say w/ pics depending on how many you want to take around 3 would be good. 

And w/ your gear, no worries ~ a lot of people wear everything you'll be wearing. I run w/ a belt and watch, no arm band I just use my shuffle. But a ton of people wear all 3!


----------



## kirstie101

For pictures, do people run with cameras in their hands or are you just using your phone or??? 
I ran Nike with my playsport in my hand. It was perfect cause its shock proof, water proof and it has a strap I could put around my wrist.  But it doesn't have a flash and now that both parks are gonna take place before daylight, I'm thinking that wont really work if I want pics with any characters.


----------



## longhorns2

I just use my phone but I don't stop too much either!


----------



## specialks

kirstie101 said:


> For pictures, do people run with cameras in their hands or are you just using your phone or???
> I ran Nike with my playsport in my hand. It was perfect cause its shock proof, water proof and it has a strap I could put around my wrist.  But it doesn't have a flash and now that both parks are gonna take place before daylight, I'm thinking that wont really work if I want pics with any characters.



I run with our point and shoot around my wrist. But, I hold it the whole time (it doesn't dangle from my wrist).


----------



## cristyhas3

I ran the Princess Half and just used my phone. Much easier and less to carry for 13.1 miles.


----------



## Leskash75

I'm trying to get my times down but my times are no where near you guys. If I'm lucky I'm just at the maximum for race. I'm so nervous that ill get swept but there is nothing I can do except keep trying.


----------



## rosermama

Leskash75 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get my times down but my times are no where near you guys. If I'm lucky I'm just at the maximum for race. I'm so nervous that ill get swept but there is nothing I can do except keep trying.



The excitement from the race will help push you.

Also get there early and get as close to the front of your corral to give you a little cushion.

You WILL do it


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

It's funny how our biggest fear with these Disney races is being swept.... I wonder how many people they actually sweep people during a race?


----------



## longhorns2

No idea. But I know last year they swept people at Tink by mistake!!!!!  Some confusion about the timing and volunteers lead to at least 20 people getting swept who were still ahead if time (well ahead). When they complained it took too long for someone to come straighten it out and by then if was too late to let them finish. 

Terrible. May have been more than 20 but I remember one post about it and she said there was a group of them that this happened to.


----------



## Leskash75

Great now a new worry. 


Ill just have to do what I can the best I can. I was going to try to get a good pre race time but I got sick and took almost two months from training


----------



## rosermama

Leskash75 said:
			
		

> Great now a new worry.
> 
> Ill just have to do what I can the best I can. I was going to try to get a good pre race time but I got sick and took almost two months from training



I feel the same way I hope to finish and do the best that I can


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

I should have not asked... I guess I was hoping for: No no, No one at all. Its just there to scare you to help you train faster  


Blah. If I go... Allllll the way to california from my little town here in canada ill be sooooo upset if I get swept. 

Bah!!


----------



## longhorns2

Just train hard and the race will be "easy" compared to your training runs!  

I've done 2 Disney halves.  I was close to being swept in the first one, but I made it! It's going to be fine yall- you got this!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Patty just said y'all!  This Canadian chick is easily amused by things like that.  Of course I'll admit to using the stereotypical canadian "eh" both in real life and online.


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> Patty just said y'all!  This Canadian chick is easily amused by things like that.  Of course I'll admit to using the stereotypical canadian "eh" both in real life and online.





We are going to be a hit with each other, I can feel it!  I'll say Y'all a lot and wear my boots if you say Eh and drink Molson.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> We are going to be a hit with each other, I can feel it!  I'll say Y'all a lot and wear my boots if you say Eh and drink Molson.



You guys are hillarious!


----------



## Shananana

Do you guys know if the fastpass photographers will be out there taking pictures with the characters?


----------



## bluedoggy

This will be our 1st Tinkerbell 1/2  but last year we did the Princess 1/2 and we are only able to "walk briskly".  We were in the 2nd last wave to start, and we kept a pretty steady 15-16 min pace. Did not stop for pictures and when we did finish there were still quite a few people behind us. 
We assume that we will be able to keep the same pace this time, so hopefully we won't be near the "sweepers" ...  We just need lots of Pixie Dust 
so we can keep flying.  We are with the Team in Training Flex Team.  A very special event - since this is in memory of our "Tinkerbell Angel" 
Who got her wings 11/22/10  She would be proud of her Mom and Dad 
See you all there on Jan 20th


----------



## longhorns2

Shananana said:


> Do you guys know if the fastpass photographers will be out there taking pictures with the characters?



At the Princess, no, there are not Brighthouse photogs to take pics with characters.  I assume it's the same at all rundisney races.  There will be handlers there to take a picture with your own camera though.


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

kindakrazy2 said:
			
		

> Patty just said y'all!  This Canadian chick is easily amused by things like that.  Of course I'll admit to using the stereotypical canadian "eh" both in real life and online.



Where you from? I'm Canadian too!


----------



## kindakrazy2

TinkerPlouffe said:


> Where you from? I'm Canadian too!



I'm in Vancouver.  You?


----------



## indygirl99

kindakrazy2 said:


> I'm in Vancouver.  You?



I'm in the "other" Vancouver.


----------



## kindakrazy2

indygirl99 said:


> I'm in the "other" Vancouver.



Awesome! 

Waving "hi" from one Vancouver to the other one!


----------



## specialks

indygirl99 said:


> I'm in the "other" Vancouver.





kindakrazy2 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Waving "hi" from one Vancouver to the other one!



And I'll wave from in between you guys here in North Seattle.


----------



## BlazerFan

indygirl99 said:
			
		

> I'm in the "other" Vancouver.



Me too!!


----------



## longhorns2

Forgive me- what's the "other" Vancouver?


----------



## PoohBearFriends

It is Vancouver, WA. We are across the Columbian river from Portland OR.


----------



## BlazerFan

PoohBearFriends said:
			
		

> It is Vancouver, WA. We are across the Columbian river from Portland OR.



Hey! Someone else from The Couv!!


----------



## longhorns2

PoohBearFriends said:


> It is Vancouver, WA. We are across the Columbian river from Portland OR.



HA!  I thought there were two Canadian Vancouvers (like there are 2 Kansas Cities) so was wondering what the difference was- thank you!  Geography is not my strong suit.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Yep. Lived here almost 19 years. Love the area.


----------



## rosermama

Is there a FB page for Tinkerbell


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

longhorns2 said:
			
		

> No idea. But I know last year they swept people at Tink by mistake!!!!!  Some confusion about the timing and volunteers lead to at least 20 people getting swept who were still ahead if time (well ahead). When they complained it took too long for someone to come straighten it out and by then if was too late to let them finish.
> 
> Terrible. May have been more than 20 but I remember one post about it and she said there was a group of them that this happened to.



It happened again at the DL half to someone I know.   Same exact situation!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Shananana said:
			
		

> Do you guys know if the fastpass photographers will be out there taking pictures with the characters?



Brightroom will take pictures of you with the characters and you can purchase them. It's not the Disney photo pass people. They will also take photos with your camera/phone.


----------



## longhorns2

rosermama said:


> Is there a FB page for Tinkerbell



https://www.facebook.com/groups/226762297341247/


----------



## rosermama

longhorns2 said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/groups/226762297341247/



Thanks


----------



## Skpnw

specialks said:


> And I'll wave from in between you guys here in North Seattle.



and I am just a bit southeast of you in Redmond!


----------



## kirstie101

First run in 2 weeks last night!!! Only 30 minutes long but it felt really good! Gonna do 6 miles this weekend. Hopefully it feels just as good!


----------



## longhorns2

kirstie101 said:


> First run in 2 weeks last night!!! Only 30 minutes long but it felt really good! Gonna do 6 miles this weekend. Hopefully it feels just as good!



Good luck Kirstie!

I'm supposed to run 2-4 today, then go for my long run tomorrow morning.  12.  But I'm in a funk today.  It's one of those circular things- if I run, I know I'll feel better.  But I don't feel like running.  At all.  

I took yesterday off, so today needs to get done.  But I'm enjoying jammie day with my 18 mo old.  I don't wanna do everything on my list.  

Someone kick me in the wings please?


----------



## kindakrazy2

Giving Patty a kick in the tutu - go run.  You'll be happy you did.

Unless you really need a jammie day with the baby because those are important too.  

So ya, I'm really no help.  Sorry.


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> Giving Patty a kick in the tutu - go run.  You'll be happy you did.
> 
> Unless you really need a jammie day with the baby because those are important too.
> 
> So ya, I'm really no help.  Sorry.



LOL!

  You know whats funny- it's my day off from work.  I'm stupid and checked my work email this morning to see my boss scheduled a meeting for me on Tuesday with her.  So... that's what has me in a tizzy.  What could it be? what did I do? is this bad news? It's only 15 min- is that a good thing or a bad thing? If I was in trouble, wouldn't it be longer? But if I wasn't in trouble, she wouldn't have scheduled an official meeting?  Did I get busted doing anything? (No, cause I didn't do anything!  Or did I?)  Damn- why did I read that email! 



I'm slightly insane, I know.    But honestly, THIS is what I am obsessing over and has put me in a funk (plus PMS doesn't help)

I need to run.  Baby is napping in a few min and I'll get my tutu in gear.  Thank you Sarah!  

Tomorrow may not be the long one I hope for, but I'll get out there and start it anyway.  I have a back up plan for Monday if Sat doesn't work, so I should still get the miles done.


----------



## longhorns2

Ran 3.  Slow, but got it done and feel better for it!


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Ran 3.  Slow, but got it done and feel better for it!



Good for you.  

Hope your meeting with the boss goes okay.  That's a wee bit unnerving.  Nothing like giving you something to worry...err...."think" about over the weekend.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> Ran 3.  Slow, but got it done and feel better for it!



Some days just getting the run finished, no matter the speed, is a HUGE accomplishment! Great job!


----------



## indygirl99

longhorns2 said:


> LOL!
> 
> You know whats funny- it's my day off from work.  I'm stupid and checked my work email this morning to see my boss scheduled a meeting for me on Tuesday with her.  So... that's what has me in a tizzy.  What could it be? what did I do? is this bad news? It's only 15 min- is that a good thing or a bad thing? If I was in trouble, wouldn't it be longer? But if I wasn't in trouble, she wouldn't have scheduled an official meeting?  Did I get busted doing anything? (No, cause I didn't do anything!  Or did I?)  Damn- why did I read that email!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm slightly insane, I know.    But honestly, THIS is what I am obsessing over and has put me in a funk (plus PMS doesn't help)
> 
> I need to run.  Baby is napping in a few min and I'll get my tutu in gear.  Thank you Sarah!
> 
> Tomorrow may not be the long one I hope for, but I'll get out there and start it anyway.  I have a back up plan for Monday if Sat doesn't work, so I should still get the miles done.



Big raise  doesn't take much time for that.


----------



## longhorns2

Hahaha!  Non profit. Fat chance!


Got 12 done. And didn't suck!


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Hahaha!  Non profit. Fat chance!
> 
> 
> Got 12 done. And didn't suck!




Awesome possum!  Nicely done my friend!


----------



## indygirl99

Okay I guess it is my time to have the crud. All my chest and abdomen muscles are sore from retching. 

No running for me this weekend, and no work. I have been off since wednesday. Stupid norovirus. I guess that is one of the drawbacks of working in a hospital.


----------



## kindakrazy2

indygirl99 said:


> Okay I guess it is my time to have the crud. All my chest and abdomen muscles are sore from retching.
> 
> No running for me this weekend, and no work. I have been off since wednesday. Stupid norovirus. I guess that is one of the drawbacks of working in a hospital.



I'm so sorry it got you.  Feel better.


----------



## longhorns2

Boo!  Feel better!  My son is laying on the couch not feeling well. I'm staying as far from him as a mommy can. Which means I'm not very far. Lol. I sure hope the ick passes fast for everyone!

I'm pretty happy about my recovery after the long run yesterday. I had a busy day running around yesterday that might have helped. Compression too!


----------



## kirstie101

Hope you feel better soon Indygirl!

Long run on Saturday was 6 miles. Longest I've gone in almost 2 months so I was proud of myself for being able to do it! Felt pretty good too. Recovery seems good as well. Bummer now is rain all week this week so keeping my fingers crossed that the evenings are dry enough for me to sneek my short runs in.


----------



## jessicaerv

Woot Woot! 

Ran my furthest last night.  10 miles.  Completed in 2:23.  That puts me around 3:10 for the Tink!!!!!


----------



## jessicaerv

jessicaerv said:


> Woot Woot!
> 
> Ran my furthest last night.  10 miles.  Completed in 2:23.  That puts me around 3:10 for the Tink!!!!!



Oh!  And I'm down 18 pounds since I began training in late July.


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> Oh!  And I'm down 18 pounds since I began training in late July.



Awesome on BOTH accomplishments! Great job!


----------



## indygirl99

Thanks guys for the well wishes.

Felt better this morning so got dressed to go out and run some. Went outside to find it raining and the front lawn and driveway a soggy mess. The wind had blown over our and our neighbors trash cans and all my neighbors trash and recycling was in MY yard and driveway. I got to clean it all up because he said it wasn't his. Of course the mail all had his name and address on it and I don't drink soda or eat take out pizza but okay I cleaned it up.

By this time I was soaked. Even dressed for running in the rain you can only stay so dry. Went back in the house, changed and grabbed the car keys before I could change my mind and went to the gym. Made it 30 mins and 2 miles before the heat of the gym forced me to stop. I really do hate running inside.

Now as I sit here typing the sun is shinning and the pretty white clouds mention no rain. But boy are they moving fast. The wind right now is pretty awesome. Where oh where is my  weather now? 

Jessica great job on the weight.


----------



## longhorns2

jessicaerv said:
			
		

> Oh!  And I'm down 18 pounds since I began training in late July.



Rockstar!  I'm chasing you- I'm around 16 lbs down since July. I think we are going to meet that 20 lbs loss by Tink goal!  Woot woot!

Nice run too!


----------



## longhorns2

Indygirl- that's a win!  I'd never go out or even think about going out in the rain. If its raining at the race I'll be crying but I will do it. But only for a race.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Nice job everyone.  Seems like we all head a set back at about the same time - nicely done getting back out at it.

Indygirl - isn't this weather insane right now?  Its snowing one minute, then blue skies, then wind storm, then thunder...  I'm sure you're getting the same craziness we are.


----------



## indygirl99

Patty I live in the Pacific North*wet* where it rains from mid-October thru the fourth of July so if I didn't run in the rain I probably wouldn't run at all. Since I hate running inside so much. Now if I still lived in Dallas I'm afraid I would not be a runner since I don't do heat that well either.

I've got some nice tech running gear and a tech rain jacket that helps for most of my runs. The mantra warm shower at home helps me for the times the gear doesn't.

Kindakrazy My DH said it was snowing when he left work to come home today at noon and by the time he got home, 20 mies, the sun was shinning. Crazy it is.

I just pray for no rain and 50 degrees for Tinkerbell weekend.


----------



## longhorns2

indygirl99 said:


> Patty I live in the Pacific North*wet* where it rains from mid-October thru the fourth of July so if I didn't run in the rain I probably wouldn't run at all. Since I hate running inside so much. Now if I still lived in Dallas I'm afraid I would not be a runner since I don't do heat that well either.
> 
> I've got some nice tech running gear and a tech rain jacket that helps for most of my runs. The mantra warm shower at home helps me for the times the gear doesn't.
> 
> Kindakrazy My DH said it was snowing when he left work to come home today at noon and by the time he got home, 20 mies, the sun was shinning. Crazy it is.
> 
> I just pray for no rain and 50 degrees for Tinkerbell weekend.



YES!  No rain and 50 at the start- I am all over that plan!

I run very little from May-Sept outside.  It's just too gross.  I won't sign up for races unless they are in Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb.  Even March can be pushing it here in Texas!  I don't mind the treadmill at all- but it's still hot even in the house when it's 100+ outside, KWIM?  

And the rain is more a matter of me killing myself (total klutz) than anything else.  I dont mind wet- I do mind wet AND hurt.


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

30 days!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppp!!!!!!!!! Holy crunch time!!!


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

longhorns2 said:


> YES!  No rain and 50 at the start- I am all over that plan!
> 
> I run very little from May-Sept outside.  It's just too gross.  I won't sign up for races unless they are in Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb.  Even March can be pushing it here in Texas!  I don't mind the treadmill at all- but it's still hot even in the house when it's 100+ outside, KWIM?
> 
> And the rain is more a matter of me killing myself (total klutz) than anything else.  I dont mind wet- I do mind wet AND hurt.





There is nothing but snow and ice, I have no choice to run inside. But Iv learned to love it, mainly because our gym has wifi... haha So i watch Movies on my phone while I run. lmao....  I couldnt imagine running in the rain.. or the heat. Im pretty sure there is no happy medium and what we get is what we get. What a shame. lol


----------



## jessicaerv

Soooooooooooooo............

Remember when I asked several days ago what everyone is planning for post-Tink?  Weeeeeeelllll, I may have been bitten by the running bug.  I've all but decided to run a local half-marathon in March (Shamrock'n - You get a free beer once you cross the finish line, LOL).  Now I'm looking at all the Rock'n Roll Halfs across the country.  How much fun would it be to do the New Orleans one in February or the Portland, OR one in May?  San Diego in June?  Anyone with me?  

I like that I've lost these 18 pounds.  I did the math - that's 25% to my overall loss goal!!!!  Seems like I have to keep on trucking if I want to lose this caboose.


----------



## kirstie101

TinkerPlouffe said:


> 30 days!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppp!!!!!!!!! Holy crunch time!!!



This actually scares me a bit!!!!

I have a dentist appt this afternoon which is awsome cause it means I'll get home before its completely dark outside so I should have a little bit of light for my run tonight!


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Now I'm looking at all the Rock'n Roll Halfs across the country.  How much fun would it be to do the New Orleans one in February or the Portland, OR one in May?  San Diego in June?  Anyone with me?
> 
> I like that I've lost these 18 pounds.  I did the math - that's 25% to my overall loss goal!!!!  Seems like I have to keep on trucking if I want to lose this caboose.



I've done the 1 in NO, but before RnR took it over. NO is 1 of my fav cities so I'm a little biased, but I loved it!!! It was a lot of fun, and it's kinda like Disney races, you're in NO, so how bad can it be afterwards? I really want to go back and run that 1 again. I've done SD 3x's, it's hillier than you think it would be. I've also been jinxed and when I've run it, there's been no June Gloom and the course once you're outside of Balboa is not shaded so keep that in mind. But of course last year I didn't run it and the fog was back!  And they're prices have gone up a lot. I know Disney races have to, but at least you get to be in the park a bit. I'm going down again and doing the SD 1/2 in March. It's a lot cheaper and the course is flat except for 1 big hill and it's prettier than RnR. 

Congrats on the weight loss everyone!!

I'm working on the back way in for the waivers, but nothing yet. Maybe tomorrow or Thursday. And the course... We'll probably find out in the race program before they post it online. I can't believe we're a month out and no course info, that's just horrible. People should know where they're running before they get down to the race.


----------



## longhorns2

On 12/12 RnR did a discount so I up for San Antonio. It's close to me, flat, and December should be cool enough to meet my fair weather requirements. Ha!  I love the bling

Yeah... This is what I'd suspect from an inaugural race. I think they've bitten off more than they can chew with Tink so close to marathon. And 20th marathon at that. The course should be released for goodness sake!


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:


> I'm working on the back way in for the waivers, but nothing yet. Maybe tomorrow or Thursday.



I'm thinking Friday since the site says "Includes all registration received through 12/17/2012"

Any back way in on the course? lol


----------



## indygirl99

jessicaerv said:


> Soooooooooooooo............
> 
> Remember when I asked several days ago what everyone is planning for post-Tink?  Weeeeeeelllll, I may have been bitten by the running bug.  I've all but decided to run a local half-marathon in March (Shamrock'n - You get a free beer once you cross the finish line, LOL).  Now I'm looking at all the Rock'n Roll Halfs across the country.  How much fun would it be to do the New Orleans one in February or the Portland, OR one in May?  San Diego in June?  Anyone with me?
> 
> I like that I've lost these 18 pounds.  I did the math - that's 25% to my overall loss goal!!!!  Seems like I have to keep on trucking if I want to lose this caboose.



jessica

I am doing a Shamrock 15 K in March. The Nike womend half in DC in April. Plus I am doing the Portland RnR. The RnR will be at the start of the Rose Festival and promises to be great.


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> I'm working on the back way in for the waivers, but nothing yet. Maybe tomorrow or Thursday. And the course... We'll probably find out in the race program before they post it online. I can't believe we're a month out and no course info, that's just horrible. People should know where they're running before they get down to the race.



I have it on very good authority that we will receive the course route friday moring at the expo with the caveat that it may be changed at anytime up to and including gun time. It is Disney afteral.

She says as she runs and hides.


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Yeah... This is what I'd suspect from an inaugural race. I think they've bitten off more than they can chew with Tink so close to marathon. And 20th marathon at that. The course should be released for goodness sake!





longhorns2 said:


> I'm thinking Friday since the site says "Includes all registration received through 12/17/2012"
> 
> Any back way in on the course? lol



I though the same thing last year. While we got the course at the end of the summer, August pops in my head but I could be wrong, we didn't receive our waivers until 3 weeks out, mostly b/c of WDW. And I was thinking that they were taking on a bit much when I saw the program last year that the wknds were back to back. They should have waited to change Tink until next year when WDW moves back up a wknd. As for the course... I wish! But I'll keep working on trackshack tomorrow. Fingers crossed for good news!!



indygirl99 said:


> I have it on very good authority that we will receive the course route friday moring at the expo with the caveat that it may be changed at anytime up to and including gun time. It is Disney afteral.
> 
> She says as she runs and hides.



That is 1 of the funniest things I've heard in a long time. Although, my source says that they are going to post it in the staging area Sat for the 5k and Sun for for the 1/2. Hopefully the elite runners and A corral look at it 1st or we could be running all over Anaheim and a free for all in the parks!!! Wherever you want to run is good as long as you clock 13.1.


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:


> I though the same thing last year. While we got the course at the end of the summer, August pops in my head but I could be wrong, we didn't receive our waivers until 3 weeks out, mostly b/c of WDW. And I was thinking that they were taking on a bit much when I saw the program last year that the wknds were back to back. They should have waited to change Tink until next year when WDW moves back up a wknd. As for the course... I wish! But I'll keep working on trackshack tomorrow. Fingers crossed for good news!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is 1 of the funniest things I've heard in a long time. Although, my source says that they are going to post it in the staging area Sat for the 5k and Sun for for the 1/2. Hopefully the elite runners and A corral look at it 1st or we could be running all over Anaheim and a free for all in the parks!!! Wherever you want to run is good as long as you clock 13.1.




Bahahahaha!  Too funny.  You guys are  dope.   

I'm wondering if the point of Tink and WDW back to back was to give some folks the possible opportunity to do C2C.  Will be interesting to see what they do next year.  Thinking of the overseas folks or Canadians (holla!) who might stay in the US longer, and be able to get coast to coast quickly.  Or they were smoking dope when they came up with this idea.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Canadian checking in - ya, I can see the appeal of doing the C2C in one big whirlwind trip for sure.  The savings in airfare alone would be huge.  But I wanted to be a PRINCESS so I'm doing it that way!  LOL!  

I do like the idea of clocking your own random 13.1 though.  I'll be the one circling the castle in a lime green tutu like a crazy woman!


----------



## Skpnw

Wasn't prepared for the snowy sleet today on my run - good thing I was 1 mile from home - otherwise, I probably would have bailed!


----------



## indygirl99

kindakrazy2 said:


> Canadian checking in - ya, I can see the appeal of doing the C2C in one big whirlwind trip for sure.  The savings in airfare alone would be huge.  But I wanted to be a PRINCESS so I'm doing it that way!  LOL!
> 
> I do like the idea of clocking your own random 13.1 though.  I'll be the one circling the castle in a lime green tutu like a crazy woman!



Do we have to actually RUN the 13.1?  

I wonder how many trips on Ca Screaming I would have to make to clock 13.1 miles?

I promise to move my legs at all times and keep my eyes firmly closed so I don't realize I'm going updide down.


----------



## kim3339

Skpnw said:


> Wasn't prepared for the snowy sleet today on my run - good thing I was 1 mile from home - otherwise, I probably would have bailed!



Nice job on finishing! Hope you weren't too wet at the end. 



indygirl99 said:


> Do we have to actually RUN the 13.1?
> 
> I wonder how many trips on Ca Screaming I would have to make to clock 13.1 miles?
> 
> I promise to move my legs at all times and keep my eyes firmly closed so I don't realize I'm going updide down.



Nope! Distance traveled while on rides counts, as long as like you said, you keep your feet moving while on the ride cars. However, height does not, so TOT and Mickey's Wheel, while fun, won't really do anything for ya! But you still have the 3 1/2 hours, so keep that in mind if lines are long. And remember, you can go backstage too.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I like the way you ladies think.  We should just contact runDisney and let them know we've got it all worked out for them and they can concentrate on WDW - we've got Tink under control over here.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

jessicaerv said:


> Soooooooooooooo............
> 
> Remember when I asked several days ago what everyone is planning for post-Tink?  Weeeeeeelllll, I may have been bitten by the running bug.  I've all but decided to run a local half-marathon in March (Shamrock'n - You get a free beer once you cross the finish line, LOL).  Now I'm looking at all the Rock'n Roll Halfs across the country.  How much fun would it be to do the New Orleans one in February or the Portland, OR one in May?  San Diego in June?  Anyone with me?
> 
> I like that I've lost these 18 pounds.  I did the math - that's 25% to my overall loss goal!!!!  Seems like I have to keep on trucking if I want to lose this caboose.



I am doing Shamrock'n. It's a nice course.

We are planning to to the San Francisco Rock n Roll in April since it is the inaugral race. We did Portland and San Jose this year and I got a PR in San Jose.

They usually offer discounts for all the RnR races on holidays. If you like the Rock n Roll series on Facebook you will be able to see when they have the discounts.

One of the perks of a Rock n Roll is if you get picked up by the sweeper bus they will drop you off at mile 12 do you can cross the finish line.


----------



## Skpnw

kim3339 said:


> Nope! Distance traveled while on rides counts, as long as like you said, you keep your feet moving while on the ride cars. However, height does not, so TOT and Mickey's Wheel, while fun, won't really do anything for ya! But you still have the 3 1/2 hours, so keep that in mind if lines are long. And remember, you can go backstage too.




A very long time ago (and I say about 12-15 years ago), when my friend used to work at Disney, I did a Fantasyland 5K like that - you had to ride Small World a certain number of times, the Peter Pan ride, etc - it was a fundraiser. So it is possible


----------



## lilybell08

Hi, everyone. I hope it's okay if I ask an etiquette question. I will probably be in the last corral so I want to try to get as much in the front as possible. My run/walk intervals are 30sec/30sec and I am not sure if I need to signal people behind me when going to walking. I don't want to be in anyone's way but I also want to make sure that I do what I need to to get to the finish line. I did an 11 miler this past weekend with an average pace just above 15 minute miles so for the first time since training started I feel like I can get to the finish.  
I saw on RunDisney's FB page that someone posted how to find the USATF certified course map for 2013 so I hope that will help those of you looking for the course map.


----------



## longhorns2

Skpnw said:
			
		

> A very long time ago (and I say about 12-15 years ago), when my friend used to work at Disney, I did a Fantasyland 5K like that - you had to ride Small World a certain number of times, the Peter Pan ride, etc - it was a fundraiser. So it is possible



Oh man how fun!  I think we need to research some rides and do a 5k after Tink on rides.


----------



## kirstie101

Skpnw said:


> A very long time ago (and I say about 12-15 years ago), when my friend used to work at Disney, I did a Fantasyland 5K like that - you had to ride Small World a certain number of times, the Peter Pan ride, etc - it was a fundraiser. So it is possible



Now that would be fun!


----------



## kirstie101

lilybell08 said:


> Hi, everyone. I hope it's okay if I ask an etiquette question. I will probably be in the last corral so I want to try to get as much in the front as possible. My run/walk intervals are 30sec/30sec and I am not sure if I need to signal people behind me when going to walking. I don't want to be in anyone's way but I also want to make sure that I do what I need to to get to the finish line. I did an 11 miler this past weekend with an average pace just above 15 minute miles so for the first time since training started I feel like I can get to the finish.
> I saw on RunDisney's FB page that someone posted how to find the USATF certified course map for 2013 so I hope that will help those of you looking for the course map.



I'm sure others can help you out more than I can. In the very few races I've done I've noticed (and tried to do the same) that people who are walking are on the right side of the road and runners stay to the left. So when I would run, I'd be in the middle or near the right side and when it was time for me to walk I'd make sure no one was directly behind me and work my way further to the right before I started walking.


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

lilybell08 said:


> Hi, everyone. I hope it's okay if I ask an etiquette question. I will probably be in the last corral so I want to try to get as much in the front as possible. My run/walk intervals are 30sec/30sec and I am not sure if I need to signal people behind me when going to walking. I don't want to be in anyone's way but I also want to make sure that I do what I need to to get to the finish line. I did an 11 miler this past weekend with an average pace just above 15 minute miles so for the first time since training started I feel like I can get to the finish.
> I saw on RunDisney's FB page that someone posted how to find the USATF certified course map for 2013 so I hope that will help those of you looking for the course map.



From a ridiculous amount of googling, I read some where that if you start to walk your supposed to raise your left arm and shout walking so the people behind you are aware that you are starting up and slowing down. haha we should make signal lights with hazard lights for when we start walking.  Ill draw the line there. BUT if any one suggests backing up beeping sounds.....


----------



## longhorns2

lilybell08 said:


> Hi, everyone. I hope it's okay if I ask an etiquette question. I will probably be in the last corral so I want to try to get as much in the front as possible. My run/walk intervals are 30sec/30sec and I am not sure if I need to signal people behind me when going to walking. I don't want to be in anyone's way but I also want to make sure that I do what I need to to get to the finish line. I did an 11 miler this past weekend with an average pace just above 15 minute miles so for the first time since training started I feel like I can get to the finish.
> I saw on RunDisney's FB page that someone posted how to find the USATF certified course map for 2013 so I hope that will help those of you looking for the course map.



YOU ROCK!  I run walk and just stick to the right side during the beginning of the race.  It eventually spaces out a bit, but that's how I do it!  WTG on your 11 miler!  You've totally got this! 

http://www.usatf.org/events/courses/maps/showMap.asp?courseID=CA12112RS


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Oh man how fun!  I think we need to research some rides and do a 5k after Tink on rides.



I'm so in if you're halfway serious!


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> I'm so in if you're halfway serious!



I am nerdy enough to be TOTALLY serious.    I'll scour the internet when I have a chance and see if I can come up with some sort of plan to get a 5K in on rides.  That would be AWESOME.  

Gotta figure you get some distance in on Small World, Pirates, and Splash Mtn.  I suppose we can't count the loops of Dumbo.    That's kinda like you running around the castle in your tutu over and over again.


----------



## longhorns2

The link looks live, but it didn't fine my info.  can someone else check?

http://www.trackshack.com/disneysports/waiver13tb/verify.php


----------



## lilybell08

I was able to get to my waiver on there.


----------



## longhorns2

Okay, they had the wrong DOB.  It's working!  Got my Bib number.


----------



## jessicaerv

Got my voucher, too!  This makes it even MORE real. 

I never ask my DH for anything for Christmas (well.... Hardly Ever.... ), but last night I dropped some major hints about buying me the Rock'N Roll 1/2 Marathon TourPass.  Unlimited registrations for the North American RNRs in 2013 for $399!!

Tried to sweeten the deal by selling him on romantic getaways to the race locales for just the 2 of us (leaving 3 yo DD home with grandparents).  He ALMOST bit; said I should think about buying it for 2014 when our DD is a little older.  But then again, *I* will be older, too!!!   I turn 40 in 2014.  He reminded me how good it would feel to tell myself "Look at all these 1/2 marathons I'm running at age 40 that I never could have done at age 20!"

He's my biggest 

Blew off my workout this morning.    Couldn't get out of bed at 4:45 and out the door in <30 degree weather.  What a wimp! 

OH!  AND you guys have been cracking me up with the last couple dozen posts!!!


----------



## niclodn

Yay!  I'm bib #5822


----------



## longhorns2

My bib number is redonkulously generous for my current speed.  I'll probably start back a corral. Or at least in the VERY back of my assigned one.  Cause I don't think I'll come near my old 10K time at this point with my leg being the way it is.


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

niclodn said:


> Yay!  I'm bib #5822



Do the Bib numbers correspond to the corral you will be placed in? Im bib number........ 7535  

ah! This is real life!! in 27 days ill be flying to Disney and 29 running.... farther then I could have ever imagined. This is Crazy. BANANA's really!!


----------



## longhorns2

Yes- usually the breakdown is close to 2500 each corral at WDW. I'm not sure if they are smaller corrals at DL.  Any past runners know?

And did yall see-- a 10K added to DL weekend?


----------



## niclodn

TinkerPlouffe said:


> Do the Bib numbers correspond to the corral you will be placed in? Im bib number........ 7535
> 
> ah! This is real life!! in 27 days ill be flying to Disney and 29 running.... farther then I could have ever imagined. This is Crazy. BANANA's really!!



They do, but I don't know what the breakdown is yet


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

longhorns2 said:


> Yes- usually the breakdown is close to 2500 each corral at WDW. I'm not sure if they are smaller corrals at DL.  Any past runners know?
> 
> And did yall see-- a 10K added to DL weekend?




A 10 K! Fun. No I didnt see that! 

I wonder where I will end up in the corrals.


----------



## niclodn

longhorns2 said:


> And did yall see-- a 10K added to DL weekend?



AND a Dumbo Double if you do both   Kinda like the Goofy at WDW Marathon Weekend.  I think I could actually do that one!  Now, how to sneak in a trip to DL in September...


----------



## jobo

Sorry Im late to the party! But with the race closing in fast I need to de-lurk and post.  I started the ½ last year but couldnt finish due to an injury 8 weeks before the race. It was upsetting, but I did manage to run up Main Street! So Im back this year to finish what I started last year!

I dont remember how many corrals there were last year, however I was placed in the 2nd to last corral with a bib number 6770. I think I submitted a time of 2:50 when I entered.


----------



## longhorns2

On Facebook someone posted a 20000+ bib number. Looks like Tink grew!!!


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> On Facebook someone posted a 20000+ bib number. Looks like Tink grew!!!



Yeah, mine's 21963.  Does that mean I'll be in the 9th corral?


----------



## Jeffreelancer

longhorns2 said:


> On Facebook someone posted a 20000+ bib number. Looks like Tink grew!!!



The 20000+ bib numbers are for people do the coast to coast.

The course maps are online now,

http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/pdf/tinkerbell/2013-Tink-Half-Course.pdf

http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/pdf/tinkerbell/2013-Tink-5K-Course.pdf


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'm doing the Coast 2 Coast and my bib number is 4917.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Jeffreelancer said:


> The 20000+ bib numbers are for people do the coast to coast.




Now you've got me worried about my bib number.


----------



## longhorns2

Doing c2c and I am not in the 20,000+


I forgot- teams and charity groups are assigned the biggest numbers. Jessica- are you a team or running with a charity?

I checked my registration/ its clearly c2c. So I don't think that's it.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I'm number 4790 and my sister is 4901. 

I'm so excited for the Dumbo Double race thingy in September!


----------



## Jeffreelancer

Is Tinker Bell the first race or the second race for the coast to coast? I am pretty sure people that did Disney World Marathon and Tinker Bell in 2012 has bib numbers in the 20000's at Tinker Bell. I could be wrong.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Jeffreelancer said:


> Is Tinker Bell the first race or the second race for the coast to coast? I am pretty sure people that did Disney World Marathon and Tinker Bell in 2012 has bib numbers in the 20000's at Tinker Bell. I could be wrong.



Tink is the first race for me and for Longhorn2 as well.  Maybe that's why.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

I checked a friends bib number the completed the coast to coast with Tinker Bell this year and her number was not in the 20000's. I'm not sure what they are for.

Did anyone get the same bib number as the first Tinker Bell race. My wife has the same bib number which seems wierd.


----------



## kirstie101

Off to look at the course map! And off to find my Bib#.


----------



## kim3339

Jeffreelancer said:


> We did Portland and San Jose this year and I got a PR in San Jose.



Curious about your thoughts on SJ? I've done it 2x, but drive to work/work on a lot of the route so it's not much fun for me, but wondered what other people thought about it.



Skpnw said:


> A very long time ago (and I say about 12-15 years ago), when my friend used to work at Disney, I did a Fantasyland 5K like that - you had to ride Small World a certain number of times, the Peter Pan ride, etc - it was a fundraiser. So it is possible



Love this and would TOTALLY do it if they still did it.




longhorns2 said:


> Gotta figure you get some distance in on Small World, Pirates, and Splash Mtn.  I suppose we can't count the loops of Dumbo.    That's kinda like you running around the castle in your tutu over and over again.



Don't forget BTMRR, the winding back and forth's got to add up to something!!

Hoping the logo on the 5k map is the medal, usually is, but I really hope it is b/c I love it. So adorable. 

And the Dumbo DL race... so in! 

As for the running... this morning was a wee bit cold. Was supposed to get in 12-15, but only got in 3 b/c it was sooo cold my legs couldn't get warm enough and intervals were like 20 sec/20sec. My butt was still cold 45 mins after I got back. When I was at the gym 1 1/2 hrs later it was 35. Haven't run in that type of cold in a long time.But went to the gym a bit later and got another hr cardio and hit heavy leg weights so we'll see. 

Headed down to DL tomorrow morning w/ my fam. Picking up my sis at LAX!!!  I have a 20 miler Mon when we get back! Eeee!!! If I don't get a chance to get on the boards before then, Merry Christmas everybody!!!!


----------



## longhorns2

Btmr is closed when we are there. Sniff!


And brrrr. Yuck!


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> Curious about your thoughts on SJ? I've done it 2x, but drive to work/work on a lot of the route so it's not much fun for me, but wondered what other people thought about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this and would TOTALLY do it if they still did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget BTMRR, the winding back and forth's got to add up to something!!
> 
> Hoping the logo on the 5k map is the medal, usually is, but I really hope it is b/c I love it. So adorable.
> 
> And the Dumbo DL race... so in!
> 
> As for the running... this morning was a wee bit cold. Was supposed to get in 12-15, but only got in 3 b/c it was sooo cold my legs couldn't get warm enough and intervals were like 20 sec/20sec. My butt was still cold 45 mins after I got back. When I was at the gym 1 1/2 hrs later it was 35. Haven't run in that type of cold in a long time.But went to the gym a bit later and got another hr cardio and hit heavy leg weights so we'll see.
> 
> Headed down to DL tomorrow morning w/ my fam. Picking up my sis at LAX!!!  I have a 20 miler Mon when we get back! Eeee!!! If I don't get a chance to get on the boards before then, Merry Christmas everybody!!!!



Merry Christmas to you too and have fun in DL!


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> Btmr is closed when we are there. Sniff!
> 
> 
> And brrrr. Yuck!





I know. I love BTMRR! Definitely bummed that it will be down when we're there.


----------



## kim3339

Ha haaaa! Tricked you all, I'm back on. Just kidding.  Forgot to pay car reg. Yuck!



longhorns2 said:


> Btmr is closed when we are there. Sniff!



Oh Patty, you had to remind me.  It's 1 of my fave rides, especially at night during fireworks. Definitely have to make sure I get on at least once then before the wknd's over. Fingers crossed.


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:


> Ha haaaa! Tricked you all, I'm back on. Just kidding.  Forgot to pay car reg. Yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Patty, you had to remind me.  It's 1 of my fave rides, especially at night during fireworks. Definitely have to make sure I get on at least once then before the wknd's over. Fingers crossed.



Have fun!  I was really hoping they would close it on Jan 22 since there is a holiday weekend and possibly bigger crowds... alas... Jan 7.  BOO!


----------



## Skpnw

longhorns2 said:


> Btmr is closed when we are there. Sniff!



I am very bummed that it is closed... The one at Disney World was closed last January when we were there and now the DL one is closed. I can't win!!

My kids are now on winter break from preschool - so that means running on the treadmill at the gym starting tomorrow. Yuck. I just can't get motivated to go far on the treadmill - yes, it is warmer (and much, much drier), but I just don't like it.


----------



## MinnieDiva

kindakrazy2 said:


> Tink is the first race for me and for Longhorn2 as well.  Maybe that's why.



Me,too.


----------



## kirstie101

Ok so my Bib # is 4673. Not sure what that means, if its good or its bad, but thats what it is and it makes this feel super real!!!!!

Oh and the Dumbo Double sounds cool! I can't do the DL marathon but if I could, I would definitely be doing the 10K as well!


----------



## specialks

I can't believe no one has commented on the new course. Yucky!  I really liked how the parks were broken up last year. What's going to motivate me to finish now?? I might just stop at the HoJos on mile 11 and go back to bed.  . I'm excited to do both parks back to back, but I'm a lowly motivated runner and just know with nothing "fun" after the parks, I'll probably slow down.  I wonder if they didn't get the parks emptied fast enough last year hence the 45 min earlier start and bith parks at the beginning. 

5k question: is it the same?  How do spectators see their finishers?

I'm bib 2739 - but not feeling worthy of B corral. I haven't touched the pavement or treadmill since W&D on Nov 10!

About 20000 numbers. Last year people said it was a person running under an organization or charity. What about even people who booked w GET Travel??


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

I just cant believe its all coming up so fast. I hope they maybe have more motivation shinanigans out of the park... Stuff to look at thats what I need. Bah Im getting really nervous tho. But the training clock  is running out of time.. I hope iv trained enough. I have been thinking about an extra 30 mins to my regular runs during the week... Maybe that would make my long runs feel easier. My short regular runs are normally between 5.5 - 6miles, and my long runs are between 9.5-10.5 miles. Which get longer as each week passes.. I normally go up by .5 mile. Bah.. I really really really truly think this is good enough. lol Im so nervous. Jeepers!! Its funny to me how something so *magical* aka Disney can Frighten me so much! lmao


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> Jessica- are you a team or running with a charity?



I'm running with my sister as a team, so this could be why I have the 21963 bib.

Specialks - I am SOOOOO with you.  In fact, the course has me really worried.  We're not even running through the GardenWalk at the end, which would have _maybe_ peaked my interest a little and kept me running.  Now what will I have to look forward to?  My sister said "A snack and a medal."  Eh.  I'm not that enthused about the snack box they give away.  I want the medal, but I'm not as excited about it as my sister is (she's a self-professed 'Medal *****').

Dumbo Double, huh?  Well, I have a few weeks to decide if I will try to talk my DH into letting me.  Confession:  I first read it as Dumbo Drop, and pictured an extremely unappetizing medal!!! 


ETA:  Oops!!  Look at that - my very first censoring!  Those asterisks should rhyme with bore.


----------



## longhorns2

Oh we discussed the map- when the description was first posted.  No bueno- not a happy Tink.  But I'll try to make the best of it and remind myself that the finish line is steps away from my hotel.  LOL!!!

**Tinker Bell Ride 5K** is almost complete... I found a lot of info, but need to find about 1,311 feet of ride for us to go on!  It's taking us all over the park, but sticking to DL only (not DCA)  I'd love to add Peter Pan but I cannot find the track distance listed anywhere!  I can get the time length, but not the track length.  It's getting annoying- but I will find it, oh yes, I will!


----------



## longhorns2

BTW- if you want to cheat and do it the fast way, take the DL RR around the park, and then get on the monorail.  5K+ a little extra= DONE!  

I am totally nerding out this morning.


----------



## specialks

longhorns2 : if you want to nerd out, look for a ride vehicle speed; then you could extrapolate the distance. Prob easier to find a distance though. 

Any thoughts on e 5k question I asked about spectators?

Also, here is what the corral placement was for the W&D. Might be similar??...
Corral Bib Range
Elite 1 - 30
A 31 - 2165
B 2166 - 4535
C 4536 - 6935
D 6936 - 9335
E 9336 - 11735
F 11736 - 14300


----------



## longhorns2

specialks said:


> longhorns2 : if you want to nerd out, look for a ride vehicle speed; then you could extrapolate the distance. Prob easier to find a distance though.
> 
> Any thoughts on e 5k question I asked about spectators?
> 
> Also, here is what the corral placement was for the W&D. Might be similar??...
> Corral Bib Range
> Elite 1 - 30
> A 31 - 2165
> B 2166 - 4535
> C 4536 - 6935
> D 6936 - 9335
> E 9336 - 11735
> F 11736 - 14300



I have NO idea how they work the 5K with spectators since it ends in DCA and starts in DL!  The only 5K I ran at WDW was through Epcot and there were not spectators in the park.  On the outside they could see you, but not inside.  

I think the Tink instructions or program showed 5 corrals- and over 21K runners for the entire weekend.  I'm thinking there will be more like 2500 in each corral if there are only 5 corrals- or maybe the last corral is just really big?  Dunno- but we should know soon!

Good point about speed- I may have to see if I can work that out.  I had to do a little math with HM.  Found a sight that said it covers 2 feet per second and lasts for 6:50 minutes... so I came up with 820 feet.  

Can someone else check that math?  Not sure I did it right... 6 min = 360 seconds.  + 50 seconds = 410  So on the omnimover for 410 seconds, covering 2 feet per second = 820 feet, right?


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Oh we discussed the map- when the description was first posted.  No bueno- not a happy Tink.  But I'll try to make the best of it and remind myself that the finish line is steps away from my hotel.  LOL!!!
> 
> **Tinker Bell Ride 5K** is almost complete... I found a lot of info, but need to find about 1,311 feet of ride for us to go on!  It's taking us all over the park, but sticking to DL only (not DCA)  I'd love to add Peter Pan but I cannot find the track distance listed anywhere!  I can get the time length, but not the track length.  It's getting annoying- but I will find it, oh yes, I will!



Me too about the hotel.  Splurged on the DLH and that will be my motivation to haul my corpse across the finish line! 

I'm so excited to do the ride 5km!  You do know I'm planning on being a tag-along, right?  




longhorns2 said:


> BTW- if you want to cheat and do it the fast way, take the DL RR around the park, and then get on the monorail.  5K+ a little extra= DONE!
> 
> I am totally nerding out this morning.



Love the nerding out - you're awesome girlie!


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Are any of you ladies going to the Pasta Dinner? Or have gone before? I figured I would register for it since Im not sure when I can do a Disney Run again I might as well go hard or go home


----------



## swooshbear

I've been sick for the past week and haven't had time to train. Hopefully I get better soon or it will be a slow race for me.


----------



## Shananana

Bib number 5328.
Not bad for a first timer, I think.

Can we put our bib numbers on the first page?


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> Me too about the hotel.  Splurged on the DLH and that will be my motivation to haul my corpse across the finish line!
> 
> I'm so excited to do the ride 5km!  You do know I'm planning on being a tag-along, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the nerding out - you're awesome girlie!



Totally expect you to tag along!    Anything you wont ride?  I added in Splash Mountain, then took it out, then added it back in.  Time to face my fears.  LOL  I don't like big drops, but Splash wont be open in WDW when we are there in Feb, so it's time to be a big girl and give it a go.  I think.  I do have a back up ride just in case... lol  I'll ride HM 2 more times if I need to chicken out.  

We can do the ride 5K after lunch on Sunday!    I might have a little liquid courage in me to get me through... he he he.



TinkerPlouffe said:


> Are any of you ladies going to the Pasta Dinner? Or have gone before? I figured I would register for it since Im not sure when I can do a Disney Run again I might as well go hard or go home



I have not done them before.  Seems a bit pricy for pasta in my eyes.  But I bet it's fun.  Aren't they having characters? 



swooshbear said:


> I've been sick for the past week and haven't had time to train. Hopefully I get better soon or it will be a slow race for me.



Slow is the new normal!    I'm going to be WAY slower than I expected, but it's still going to be fun.  Good luck on training!



Shananana said:


> Bib number 5328.
> Not bad for a first timer, I think.
> 
> Can we put our bib numbers on the first page?



I'm not in charge of the editing, but that's a good idea!  Wish they released the corral info for us.  Probably tomorrow- or I fear they will make us wait until after Christmas!  Pretty sure my corral is A... but I DO NOT belong there.  Just had a good (old) 10K time to submit and had high hopes of being closer to there than I currently am.  But I'm not.  I'll be moving back.


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Totally expect you to tag along!    Anything you wont ride?  I added in Splash Mountain, then took it out, then added it back in.  Time to face my fears.  LOL  I don't like big drops, but Splash wont be open in WDW when we are there in Feb, so it's time to be a big girl and give it a go.  I think.  I do have a back up ride just in case... lol  I'll ride HM 2 more times if I need to chicken out.
> 
> We can do the ride 5K after lunch on Sunday!    I might have a little liquid courage in me to get me through... he he he.




I'm not a fan of Splash - the drop kills me - but I do it every trip because its my daughter's favourite ride.  I'll be the one curled up trying to get under the seat crying that I'm about to die.  Seriously.  Its bad.  

I'll have the liquid courage in me too!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Patty - what is your bib number?


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> I'm not a fan of Splash - the drop kills me - but I do it every trip because its my daughter's favourite ride.  I'll be the one curled up trying to get under the seat crying that I'm about to die.  Seriously.  Its bad.
> 
> I'll have the liquid courage in me too!





kindakrazy2 said:


> Patty - what is your bib number?



OMG... maybe we are sisters separated by countries.  LOL  I'll have a back up plan in case it's "too cold" for us to do splash.    I'm all about the ride- it's the drop that I am just a freak over as well.  I bet that would be a CLASSIC picture though of both us looking like we are going to die.  ha ha ha

I'm 1448.  IF anyone asks-  I will be stopping for lots of pictures and that shall explain why my real time does not match up to the expected time.    But in all honestly, it's just going to be slow because of this leg.  It's better, but not A corral fast.  Not by a long shot.  

I'll probably start in B or C with my friend.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

longhorns2 said:


> I have NO idea how they work the 5K with spectators since it ends in DCA and starts in DL!  The only 5K I ran at WDW was through Epcot and there were not spectators in the park.  On the outside they could see you, but not inside.



The only place spectators could see the runners was halfway through the race in the esplanade in front of Disneyland. No-one was allowed in either park unless they were doing the 5K.



longhorns2 said:


> I think the Tink instructions or program showed 5 corrals- and over 21K runners for the entire weekend.  I'm thinking there will be more like 2500 in each corral if there are only 5 corrals- or maybe the last corral is just really big?  Dunno- but we should know soon!



There were 5 corrals with 12,000 runners. For 2013 they had 14,000 runners to start with and then they added more in November. The race program for 2013 shows 5 corrals so it looks like it will be different than W&D. It looks like each corral gets larger as the paces get slower. Corral E is the largest.


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Jeffreelancer said:


> The only place spectators could see the runners was halfway through the race in the esplanade in front of Disneyland. No-one was allowed in either park unless they were doing the 5K.



Actually, I ran the Cars Land 5K and my family was allowed in the park to see me cross the finish in DCA.

They did not allow spectators in DL, but they were allowed in DCA.


----------



## grizbuzz

Hi,

Doesn't look like I'm going to be able to make Tinkerbell Run after all. I have a reservation Fri to Mon at DVC Grand California. Info posted on DVC rent board if anyone is interested. PM me if need more info.  

- Jen


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> I'm not a fan of Splash - the drop kills me - but I do it every trip because its my daughter's favourite ride.  I'll be the one curled up trying to get under the seat crying that I'm about to die.  Seriously.  Its bad.
> 
> I'll have the liquid courage in me too!



DD LOVES Splash! I actually like it too as far as rides go. I think its cute and fun and I like the drop. My issue is I hate being in wet clothes. So on warm weather trips I'll ride it with her. But in January, no way!


----------



## rmgreenesq

I'll be at the Tinker Bell Half.  I'm not running it.  I'm working it as a volunteer.  I'll be in the Expo collecting waivers and handing out bibs on Friday.  On Sunday, I'll be reporting for duty at 2:00 am to set up the finish line area.  Not sure what I did to draw that duty, but I'll be there.

Rick


----------



## kirstie101

rmgreenesq said:


> I'll be at the Tinker Bell Half.  I'm not running it.  I'm working it as a volunteer.  I'll be in the Expo collecting waivers and handing out bibs on Friday.  On Sunday, I'll be reporting for duty at 2:00 am to set up the finish line area.  Not sure what I did to draw that duty, but I'll be there.
> 
> Rick



Thanks for volunteering, Rick!


----------



## jessicaerv

rmgreenesq said:


> I'll be at the Tinker Bell Half.  I'm not running it.  I'm working it as a volunteer.  I'll be in the Expo collecting waivers and handing out bibs on Friday.  On Sunday, I'll be reporting for duty at 2:00 am to set up the finish line area.  Not sure what I did to draw that duty, but I'll be there.
> 
> Rick



Thanks Rick!! You rock!


----------



## longhorns2

THANK YOU RICK!   Really appreciate you doing this for us!  You rock!


Corral info for Tink: Was hoping they would be nudged into posting it sooner, or that she'd give me some basic info. So I emailed trackshack. Got this reply:

Thank you for contacting us. Under the Runner Info tab on the www.rundisney.com event site, we will be posting a corral assignments section just after the waivers download link. I was told this should be listed by middle of next week.

Boo!  No corral info until next week folks!


----------



## kindakrazy2

rmgreenesq said:


> I'll be at the Tinker Bell Half.  I'm not running it.  I'm working it as a volunteer.  I'll be in the Expo collecting waivers and handing out bibs on Friday.  On Sunday, I'll be reporting for duty at 2:00 am to set up the finish line area.  Not sure what I did to draw that duty, but I'll be there.
> 
> Rick



Thanks for helping us out Rick.  I love race volunteers - we couldn't be having these magical moments without people like you making it happen for us.  Big, big thank you for doing this for us.




longhorns2 said:


> Corral info for Tink: Was hoping they would be nudged into posting it sooner, or that she'd give me some basic info. So I emailed trackshack. Got this reply:
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. Under the Runner Info tab on the www.rundisney.com event site, we will be posting a corral assignments section just after the waivers download link. I was told this should be listed by middle of next week.
> 
> Boo!  No corral info until next week folks!



Darn!  I'm expecting to be a couple of corrals back but would like to know.  Just because I'm nosey and don't like not knowing!


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> Darn!  I'm expecting to be a couple of corrals back but would like to know.  Just because I'm nosey and don't like not knowing!



What's your bib number Sarah?  We could take a guess for you.  

I emailed back, thanking her and noting I was hoping we'd hear before the holidays.  She said to check Monday because you never know, it could go up before next week, but she was told mid-next week.


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> What's your bib number Sarah?  We could take a guess for you.
> 
> I emailed back, thanking her and noting I was hoping we'd hear before the holidays.  She said to check Monday because you never know, it could go up before next week, but she was told mid-next week.




I'm bib 4917.  My totally uneducated guess is corral c.  Of course I have absolutely nothing to back that up with, just a gut feeling!  lol!


----------



## longhorns2

That's my guess too- the guys I have seen with bib numbers are all in the 4000s so my thinking is C will be 4000-6000 or something in that range. 

Did you get confirmation they took your updated time?


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> That's my guess too- the guys I have seen with bib numbers are all in the 4000s so my thinking is C will be 4000-6000 or something in that range.
> 
> Did you get confirmation they took your updated time?



Ya, I did.  I hope they updated it.  I had a 1:00:18 time for a 10km so mid way in the pack sounds about right.


----------



## longhorns2

Okay, well, I'd suggest taking proof back in to runner relations.  Your 10K time is faster than mine, and my bib number is WAY lower.  So bring your proof, have them check it to be sure you are in the right place!  That seems like A corral to me, not C.  It would be mid pack if there were a ton of dudes running, but against women, I'd say that's A corral numbers! 

Found this from DL thread.

Here is the corral information for the 2012 Disneyland Half Marathon:
Corral Bib Range
Elite 1-30
A 31-2350
B 2351-4375
C 4376-5908
D 5909-8700
E 8701-11492
F 11493-14284
G 14285-17500 


Tink is showing A-E corrals in the brochure.  I'm guessing slightly smaller A-B corral, then a larger E corral.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> THANK YOU RICK!   Really appreciate you doing this for us!  You rock!
> 
> 
> Corral info for Tink: Was hoping they would be nudged into posting it sooner, or that she'd give me some basic info. So I emailed trackshack. Got this reply:
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. Under the Runner Info tab on the www.rundisney.com event site, we will be posting a corral assignments section just after the waivers download link. I was told this should be listed by middle of next week.
> 
> Boo!  No corral info until next week folks!



Thanks for emailing and getting us the info! At least we can stop compulsively checking for a few days!


----------



## specialks

rmgreenesq said:


> I'll be at the Tinker Bell Half.  I'm not running it.  I'm working it as a volunteer.  I'll be in the Expo collecting waivers and handing out bibs on Friday.  On Sunday, I'll be reporting for duty at 2:00 am to set up the finish line area.  Not sure what I did to draw that duty, but I'll be there.
> 
> Rick



Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## kirstie101

Today is supposed to be a 7 mile run for me but its storming here pretty good. The upside is that I'm off work tomorrow so I can run then if it doesn't clear up anytime today. 
Hows everyone doing? I know its harder to fit those runs in with the holidays being here!


----------



## longhorns2

I had 6 scheduled for yesterday, but it turned into a fast 5K because of time (and my lazy butt didn't get out of bed because it was cold!)  Since I did that, my legs are kinda pooped today. so I'm resting.  Maybe 6 tomorrow- we'll see!

Overall, feeling good on training.  The next 2 days will be hard to get things figured out, after that, I'll be in the clear family wise.


----------



## jessicaerv

kirstie101 said:


> Today is supposed to be a 7 mile run for me but its storming here pretty good. The upside is that I'm off work tomorrow so I can run then if it doesn't clear up anytime today.
> Hows everyone doing? I know its harder to fit those runs in with the holidays being here!



I wonder if we're in the same general area.  Its been rainy and really windy most of yesterday all today so far.  I had planned to run 5 or 6 today so I'm still hoping it'll clear up this afternoon.  Luckily, the clouds have helped with insulation so its not horrible cold... low 50s, I think.

I have to work at least a half day tomorrow and my FIL is flying in tomorrow evening, so not much option to reschedule the run for tomorrow.

Rain, rain, go away......  EVERYBODY WITH ME NOW!!


----------



## indygirl99

I went out for a 6 mile run/walk and all I can say is the satellites are really screwed up.

My Nike+ only gave me credit for 3.8 and said it took 32 min to do mile 3. 

I should have known when my alarm clock that also runs off the satellites was screwed up this morning.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I did a 5K this morning. First run since the Disneyland Half!  Bad, right?! Lol. 

I just haven't been in the running mood.


----------



## Belgarion42

I just got back from my 3rd 5K distance run. Today was a new personal record, at 12:11/mile!   

I'm actually considering the Dumbo Double Dare. I think I might be insane. Hopefully it isn't cost-prohibitive.


----------



## kim3339

Belgarion42 said:


> I just got back from my 3rd 5K distance run. Today was a new personal record, at 12:11/mile!
> 
> I'm actually considering the Dumbo Double Dare. I think I might be insane. Hopefully it isn't cost-prohibitive.



Congrats on the new PR!! I think I saw that Dumbo was $280. I'm hoping Disney Visa offers a discount before reg opens like WDW. That should help a little bit. 

Got out Fri morning for 3 or so. I went out w/ long tights, a short sleeve and long sleeve. I passed the Convention Center around 5:50 and it was 41. Didn't feel that cold though, by the time I got to the Grand, I took my shirt off. It's still 4 weeks away and weather down there has been crazy this year, but at least it's an idea of temps. It was nice running through DTD and the prommenade ~ as crowded as it was, it was just me and a few security guards and a guy cleaning the compass. 

 Merry X-mas everyone!!


----------



## Skpnw

I got a very slow 8 mile run in today (well, "run" might not be the right word... perhaps "jog"...). It is hard to run with the cold, rainy, windy weather, all the holiday stuff going on, and with all the food intake. Ugh. It will calm down in a few days though... 

Hope everyone has a good holiday!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Just popping in to wish you all a very merry Christmas.  

Sending love and happiness to you all.


----------



## longhorns2

Hope everyone had a magical holiday!  

I got a small run in yesterday.  I need to get out there today- but this Texan is cold!  brrrr!  Depending on wind, I'll go.  But thankful for my trust treadmill if it's a little too much for me.  

Our run is coming up SOON!  I have a 12-14 miler planned this weekend, and then I'm trying to decide on doing another long run before the race, or going with Galloway's plan and this being the last one.  Part of me REALLY wants it to be the last one, but I can't help but think doing one more long would possibly help my speed overall by encouraging my endurance.  Any thoughts?


----------



## msbell1976

Looks  like they haven't sent out the final email with waivers yet?


----------



## kim3339

They haven't sent out emails w/info, but if you go on the run disney site, and click on the runner info, you'll see the waiver stuff to download.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Any meet ups planned?


----------



## longhorns2

Corrals!

http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/pdf/tinkerbell/2013-CorralAssignmentsTink.pdf


----------



## kim3339

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Any meet ups planned?



We could do Saturday afternoon sometime in DTD again?


----------



## justkeepswimmin

longhorns2 said:


> Corrals!
> 
> http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/pdf/tinkerbell/2013-CorralAssignmentsTink.pdf



Thanks!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

kim3339 said:
			
		

> We could do Saturday afternoon sometime in DTD again?



That works for me.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

longhorns2 said:
			
		

> Corrals!
> 
> http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/pdf/tinkerbell/2013-CorralAssignmentsTink.pdf



I'm in C.


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Corrals!
> 
> http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/pdf/tinkerbell/2013-CorralAssignmentsTink.pdf




Hmmmm....according that I should be in A corral so I guess they didn't update my time as they said they did.  Waited weeks to hear back from them and they didn't do it anyways.  Grrrrr.....


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> Corrals!
> 
> http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/pdf/tinkerbell/2013-CorralAssignmentsTink.pdf



Uhhhhhh, where do you think they put 21963?  I *know* I'm in the last corral, but its odd that the numbers aren't listed...


ETA:  Never mind.....


----------



## kindakrazy2

I just got an email from Bill and they will also be as ESPN from 5-7pm on Thursday to give out the park passes if you ordered from them.


----------



## longhorns2

Anyone interested in doing Walk in Walt's Footsteps on Monday morning?  I'm going to book the tour (on hold now) if they have space.  You get to see the lobby of Club 33 and see Walt's apartment on Main St.  Plus lunch.  I think it's $100ish but there are discounts for AP holders or Visa card holders.

I did one of the tours at WDW after Princess last year and LOVED it so much.


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

with the corral placements they also have an estimated time. I didnt have in any previous time so I got stuck in the second last corral. It says we should be finished with in 3 hours or less. This makes me nervous that they put a time on it... 


Im so nervous. So so so nervous.


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Anyone interested in doing Walk in Walt's Footsteps on Monday morning?  I'm going to book the tour (on hold now) if they have space.  You get to see the lobby of Club 33 and see Walt's apartment on Main St.  Plus lunch.  I think it's $100ish but there are discounts for AP holders or Visa card holders.
> 
> I did one of the tours at WDW after Princess last year and LOVED it so much.



Sorry, thats my heading home day.  Wish I could just live there....


----------



## kindakrazy2

Training update time.  Hoping that putting this out there will help keep me accountable as I am so far behind on training that I think I may actually be ahead.  No, I know I'm not but I can wish!  Between my darn back that has been causing me nothing but grief and this darn crud that invaded my lungs I was only able to do short runs (5-5.5kms) for over a month and I am just starting to get back into the swing of things with the longer runs.

Yesterday I went about 10kms and it felt great.

Today was about 11kms and it was harder but I expected that without a rest day in between.  

With the weather here I have to get out when I can instead of sticking to a schedule so this week it meant back to back runs.  Taking tomorrow off and then have a 15km run scheduled for the next break in the weather.  Hoping either Sunday or Monday but I'm at the mercy of the weatherman.  He controls the weather, right?

How is everyone else doing?

Oh, and am I crazy?  I'm thinking about signing up for a 15km race the weekend after Tink.  My thinking is Tink one weekend, 15km race the next weekend, long run the following one, taper week and then off to Princess in Florida.  Am I crazy or does that sound doable?


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> Sorry, thats my heading home day.  Wish I could just live there....



Boo!  They may have sold out already though- the lady I talked to today was like- I better book this FAST before someone steals it from us!  Apparently the holiday weekend and this specific tour is popular!

As for your plan I think it's solid.  I'd probably need to take the race the weekend after Tink slower- like a training run pace, but I'm usually pretty dead legged after the halves and the parks!


----------



## kindakrazy2

> As for your plan I think it's solid. I'd probably need to take the race the weekend after Tink slower- like a training run pace, but I'm usually pretty dead legged after the halves and the parks!



Ya, that's exactly my concern with it.  Just worried because I know I am not going to be trained properly for Tink and am hoping to be a bit better for Princess so I'm trying to make use of those few weeks.  Normally I'd take it as a recovery week and go low milage but I just feel like I don't have that luxury.  I'm feeling the pressure!  Ahhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## longhorns2

Oh I hear ya!  I'm going to be ok for Tink, and not sure how I am going to plan for Princess.  My original plan was to do Tink hard and strong for a big PR, but with the leg issues, I am nowhere near where I thought I'd be by now.  

So while I'll still do well at Tink compared to my past halves, I know I'll be thinking about training just a bit harder for Princess to really make a good time.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

TinkerPlouffe said:


> with the corral placements they also have an estimated time. I didnt have in any previous time so I got stuck in the second last corral. It says we should be finished with in 3 hours or less. This makes me nervous that they put a time on it...
> 
> 
> Im so nervous. So so so nervous.



The time they have listed is just a reference. Anyone in corral D probably listed a time of 3 hors or less for a projected finish time. You don't have to finish in that time.

We recorded a video of the start in January and the time between the start of corral D and the last person over the start line is about 10 minutes. The 3.5 hour cutoff time starts when the last person crosses the start line. That means if you start at the front of corral D you should have at least a 10 minute buffer and maybe up to 15 minutes this year since there are more runners.

With a 10 minute buffer that is a 16:49 pace to stay in front of the sweepers and with a 15 minute buffer that is a 17:10 pace.

If you are in corral D and maintain a 16:00 pace you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## longhorns2

Jeffreelancer said:


> The time they have listed is just a reference. Anyone in corral D probably listed a time of 3 hors or less for a projected finish time. You don't have to finish in that time.
> 
> We recorded a video of the start in January and the time between the start of corral D and the last person over the start line is about 10 minutes. The 3.5 hour cutoff time starts when the last person crosses the start line. That means if you start at the front of corral D you should have at least a 10 minute buffer and maybe up to 15 minutes this year since there are more runners.
> 
> With a 10 minute buffer that is a 16:49 pace to stay in front of the sweepers and with a 15 minute buffer that is a 17:10 pace.
> 
> If you are in corral D and maintain a 16:00 pace you have nothing to worry about.



  Awesome layout of the times- thank you!


----------



## Skpnw

I have my last long run scheduled for this weekend. Is it too soon - should I hold off until next weekend? It is supposed to be 12 miles so I really would like a nice break before Tink, with some medium runs following this one. 

Plus, the weather may actually cooperate and be dry (still very cold, but at least not rainy) and this weekend is relatively quiet compared to the first weekend in January.

I guess I am just concerned it is too far ahead....

thanks
K


----------



## BabieDuckie

Alright guys... I'm checking in from being absent for a looong while. I've been slacking SO much on my training. At first it was because I got sick, and then I never had the motivation to get back on track with the training. So far, my longest run was 8 miles and that was MONTHS ago. I've been doing 30 minute runs here and there, but will often go a week or two without running. My times are getting worse because my legs are not cooperating. I've bought some KT tape but haven't tried it yet. 

I'm getting so darn nervous that I'm not going to finish. I'm in the very last corral and I constantly have images of hoards of people flying by me while I'm on the right side trying to walk out a leg cramp at mile 1. Everyone says that the most important thing is that we have fun... but honestly, I can't help but feel like I'd be really disappointed that I spent all this time training, and then let my stupid self slack on training and therefore being unable to finish the race.

Alright... sorry for the vent. Didn't mean to be a downer here!


----------



## longhorns2

Skpnw said:
			
		

> I have my last long run scheduled for this weekend. Is it too soon - should I hold off until next weekend? It is supposed to be 12 miles so I really would like a nice break before Tink, with some medium runs following this one.
> 
> Plus, the weather may actually cooperate and be dry (still very cold, but at least not rainy) and this weekend is relatively quiet compared to the first weekend in January.
> 
> I guess I am just concerned it is too far ahead....
> 
> thanks
> K



Galloway has this weekend down as the last long run before Tink so I'd say if it feels right to you, do it!  His program had 14 (but I only did 12) and then 4 on the next 2 weekends before the race

I also worried about it being too long between long run and race. I've decided that today was my last long long run.  Next weekend I'll do 8, and the final weekend I'll do 6. I'll feel more confident with those medium distances vs just doing 3-4 for the last 3 weeks.  But I really don't want or feel I *need* to do another 12+

I'm no expert, but that's my plan.


----------



## longhorns2

BabieDuckie said:
			
		

> Alright guys... I'm checking in from being absent for a looong while. I've been slacking SO much on my training. At first it was because I got sick, and then I never had the motivation to get back on track with the training. So far, my longest run was 8 miles and that was MONTHS ago. I've been doing 30 minute runs here and there, but will often go a week or two without running. My times are getting worse because my legs are not cooperating. I've bought some KT tape but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> I'm getting so darn nervous that I'm not going to finish. I'm in the very last corral and I constantly have images of hoards of people flying by me while I'm on the right side trying to walk out a leg cramp at mile 1. Everyone says that the most important thing is that we have fun... but honestly, I can't help but feel like I'd be really disappointed that I spent all this time training, and then let my stupid self slack on training and therefore being unable to finish the race.
> 
> Alright... sorry for the vent. Didn't mean to be a downer here!



You've still got some time, but I'd say its time to get serious about some miles. Don't do too much too fast, but I'd try to get a long run of at least 8-10 before the race. You can do it the weekend before Tink and still be ok I'd think. We all would like more time between long runs, but at this point you gotta try to get far enough along in training to be able to finish

And get to your corral early, and try to start in the front!

Good luck ladies!  Almost there!


----------



## piraterunner

Not sure if it was posted already but I just ordered one of these! I was  so upset that they were sold out when I arrived last year  wondering if they are only making them available to those that run the race.
http://www.active.com/framed/event_...&EVENT_ID=2068693&CHECKSSO=0&SFBSTATE=Unknown


----------



## piraterunner

Where do I find my bib number


----------



## longhorns2

piraterunner said:
			
		

> Where do I find my bib number



Go to Tink website. There will be a link under runners info, waivers. You have to put in name, dob I think.  Then select like you are going to print it. At the bottom will be personal info including bib number!


----------



## piraterunner

longhorns2 said:


> Go to Tink website. There will be a link under runners info, waivers. You have to put in name, dob I think.  Then select like you are going to print it. At the bottom will be personal info including bib number!



Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## jessicaerv

kindakrazy2 said:


> I just got an email from Bill and they will also be as ESPN from 5-7pm on Thursday to give out the park passes if you ordered from them.



Oy!  Thanks for the reminder -- I still need to buy my park pass!

Planning on running 13 tomorrow to prove to myself I can go the distance.  I'm not worried about it, but I've been seriously slacking the last few weeks.  Its so difficult to get motivated to train when its cold and rainy out!!


----------



## LWQuestie

Can discounted Disneyland passes be purchased through the event like the WDW races?


----------



## Skpnw

longhorns2 said:


> Galloway has this weekend down as the last long run before Tink so I'd say if it feels right to you, do it!  His program had 14 (but I only did 12) and then 4 on the next 2 weekends before the race
> 
> I also worried about it being too long between long run and race. I've decided that today was my last long long run.  Next weekend I'll do 8, and the final weekend I'll do 6. I'll feel more confident with those medium distances vs just doing 3-4 for the last 3 weeks.  But I really don't want or feel I *need* to do another 12+
> 
> I'm no expert, but that's my plan.



Great - this helps alot. I am following a mix of the Galloway plan and another half training plan. I also have planned to run 8 and then 6. Now I just have to go run the 12 miles this weekend. 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Jeffreelancer

LWQuestie said:


> Can discounted Disneyland passes be purchased through the event like the WDW races?



You can purchase discounted tickets through GET Travel, but Disney has promotional pricing right now. The 5 day hoppers are only $15 more than the GET Travel prices and they include a magic morning entry. Also, since they are sold directly from Disney you will be able to fix any problems with the tickets without a hassle. GET Travel is a third party seller so it is harder to fix problems with the tickets.


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Jeffreelancer said:
			
		

> The time they have listed is just a reference. Anyone in corral D probably listed a time of 3 hors or less for a projected finish time. You don't have to finish in that time.
> 
> We recorded a video of the start in January and the time between the start of corral D and the last person over the start line is about 10 minutes. The 3.5 hour cutoff time starts when the last person crosses the start line. That means if you start at the front of corral D you should have at least a 10 minute buffer and maybe up to 15 minutes this year since there are more runners.
> 
> With a 10 minute buffer that is a 16:49 pace to stay in front of the sweepers and with a 15 minute buffer that is a 17:10 pace.
> 
> If you are in corral D and maintain a 16:00 pace you have nothing to worry about.



Oh my goodness! Thank you so much for that!! Iv been running at approx 11:45 pace. My longest run at 10 miles maintaining approx 13:00 including my walks. I guess I have nothing to worry about, just nervous as this is my first long race  I really appreciate your response I think I can officially breath again


----------



## Leskash75

Haven't looked up bib yet can't believe in 20 days. Has anyone ever been swept in one of these races. Possibility for me but I'm gojng to try not to be


----------



## Skpnw

I did it. 12 miles. That took forever! But I am glad it is done - it was this big thing hanging over my head this holiday weekend. Figured I would get it done when (1) my husband could stay home to watch the kids and (2) it wasn't raining (it is Seattle, after all....).


----------



## kindakrazy2

I just got in from 16kms.  Was supposed to be 15kms but I got lost and somehow ended up on a horse trail in the middle of no where.  I have no idea how that happened or when I veered off the road.  Let just say I was "in the zone" and leave it at that because the idea that my sense of direction is that bad is just embarrassing.


----------



## jessicaerv

Great job ladies!

I, on the other hand, went out for my run and had a huge helping of reality check.  

After 2 (okay, probably 3) weeks of skipping my morning workouts I have lost quite a bit of my conditioning.  I was hoping to get 12 or 13 miles in and only got 6.5.  And a very sloooooooow 6.5 it was too.

Oh well.  3 weeks to get myself back to where I had confidence and something somewhat resembling stamina!  Any magic potions?


----------



## Leskash75

Ooh if you find some magic potions please share lol


----------



## kindakrazy2

Jessica - if you find it, share some with me too!  PLease and thank you!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Okay ladies - here comes a TMI question for you 

So today I went about 16kms in the freezing cold (yes, thank you - I got off my tutu and went out there in below freezing temps to run) and I when I got my gear on I forgot to change out of my cotton panties. The grandest of oops moments if ever there was one! LOL! I know better then to run in cotton anything but I had a serious blond moment apparently.

So....anyways....

Well needless to say I am missing a large amount of skin in areas I don't want to be missing large amounts of skin. 

I got in the shower when I got home and thought I was going to pass out from the pain of the water hitting me. 

So....long story short, I'm not wearing panties for the rest of the day (I warned you it was a tmi situation) but I'm wondering if any of you have any advice on how to heal this little issue I have going on here with great speed.  

I'm in agony over here people!

And I'm also thoroughly embarrassed


----------



## longhorns2

And that would be why *I* would not run in the cold!  LOL  I giggled.  Sorry!  

Lots of petroleum jelly on the area?  I really have no idea.  That's my only suggestion.


----------



## Leskash75

I have definitely learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## jessicaerv

kindakrazy2 said:


> Okay ladies - here comes a TMI question for you
> 
> So today I went about 16kms in the freezing cold (yes, thank you - I got off my tutu and went out there in below freezing temps to run) and I when I got my gear on I forgot to change out of my cotton panties. The grandest of oops moments if ever there was one! LOL! I know better then to run in cotton anything but I had a serious blond moment apparently.
> 
> So....anyways....
> 
> Well needless to say I am missing a large amount of skin in areas I don't want to be missing large amounts of skin.
> 
> I got in the shower when I got home and thought I was going to pass out from the pain of the water hitting me.
> 
> So....long story short, I'm not wearing panties for the rest of the day (I warned you it was a tmi situation) but I'm wondering if any of you have any advice on how to heal this little issue I have going on here with great speed.
> 
> I'm in agony over here people!
> 
> And I'm also thoroughly embarrassed



No advice from me, but I do have this   for you.  Yikes!


----------



## Leskash75

A&D or "butt paste" that's what called lol that has saved me during my forgetful times


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> And that would be why *I* would not run in the cold!  LOL  I giggled.  Sorry!
> 
> Lots of petroleum jelly on the area?  I really have no idea.  That's my only suggestion.



No laughing at me or I'll make you ride Splash Mountain after lunch!  Of course I won't be going on it but....  




Leskash75 said:


> I have definitely learned that lesson the hard way.



Ahhh....a kindred spirit in pain.  My condolences to your lady parts.  




jessicaerv said:


> No advice from me, but I do have this   for you.  Yikes!



Thanks Jessica.  I'll take any sympathy I can get right now.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Leskash75 said:


> A&D or "butt paste" that's what called lol that has saved me during my forgetful times



Thank you.  *slinking off to the bathroom now*


----------



## rosermama

I know somewhere (maybe this is a sign of belonging to many groups/threads) that someone mentioned a great place to get Italian I think in Long Beach, what's the name of that place?


----------



## MinnieDiva

I braved the 35 degree weather and went out for my long run today. I was warm everywhere BUT my knees/thighs/rear. I really was wishing for the $130 wind stopper tights I passed up a while back. 

My run went well! My goal was for 11 or 12 miles...........and I went 13.4!!!!!!! Woot!  I figure next weekend I'll do one last 10 miler, then nothing but small stuff until the race. 

I tried a new cliff shot today...cherry chocolate. Pretty good!  Also tried the free vanilla GU that came in the Cliff pack they sent. Not bad. I'm not sure what I expected, but I didn't hate it and my stomach didn't reject it. Good to know I have options.


----------



## MinnieDiva

rosermama said:
			
		

> I know somewhere (maybe this is a sign of belonging to many groups/threads) that someone mentioned a great place to get Italian I think in Long Beach, what's the name of that place?



There's an Italian place near DL that was on Diners, Drive ins, and Dives. The name is escaping me..I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## MinnieDiva

MinnieDiva said:
			
		

> There's an Italian place near DL that was on Diners, Drive ins, and Dives. The name is escaping me..I'll see if I can find it.



Mama Cozza's. Very tasty.


----------



## rosermama

MinnieDiva said:
			
		

> I braved the 35 degree weather and went out for my long run today. I was warm everywhere BUT my knees/thighs/rear. I really was wishing for the $130 wind stopper tights I passed up a while back.
> 
> My run went well! My goal was for 11 or 12 miles...........and I went 13.4!!!!!!! Woot!  I figure next weekend I'll do one last 10 miler, then nothing but small stuff until the race.
> 
> I tried a new cliff shot today...cherry chocolate. Pretty good!  Also tried the free vanilla GU that came in the Cliff pack they sent. Not bad. I'm not sure what I expected, but I didn't hate it and my stomach didn't reject it. Good to know I have options.



We ran today but only 4.6 miles I had no energy a good lesson in why you need to properly fuel days before running.  I was detoxing for the last 2 days but 2 weeks ago after eating lots of bread and carbs I had no problem.

Anyways we tried the stinger waffle in vanilla and it was like eating a cookie.  It was so good a little more chewy than I likes but good.
Had 160 calories, 7 g fat and 21 g of carbs which is different from gels.  They have gels also which taste good and are organic


----------



## longhorns2

Ha ha Sarah!  I won't laugh anymore- don't make me go!!!  I saw on the other thread the suggestion of coconut oil--- BRILLIANT!  It totally cures everything.  Hope it's helping.

This one was suggested somewhere... http://www.marrispizza.com/index.html... for pizza near DL.  I think someone on this thread ate there last year?  It looks yummy!  They deliver to DL area too- so might be nice to have it in your room chillaxin (do people still say that?) night before the run.

Great job getting out there in the cold- I don't like cold!  I braved the 30 degrees this weekend too though.  Happy to have that last long long run done.  I'll do 8-10 next weekend, then a 6, and call it good... bring on Tink!


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> Okay ladies - here comes a TMI question for you
> 
> So today I went about 16kms in the freezing cold (yes, thank you - I got off my tutu and went out there in below freezing temps to run) and I when I got my gear on I forgot to change out of my cotton panties. The grandest of oops moments if ever there was one! LOL! I know better then to run in cotton anything but I had a serious blond moment apparently.
> 
> So....anyways....
> 
> Well needless to say I am missing a large amount of skin in areas I don't want to be missing large amounts of skin.
> 
> I got in the shower when I got home and thought I was going to pass out from the pain of the water hitting me.
> 
> So....long story short, I'm not wearing panties for the rest of the day (I warned you it was a tmi situation) but I'm wondering if any of you have any advice on how to heal this little issue I have going on here with great speed.
> 
> I'm in agony over here people!
> 
> And I'm also thoroughly embarrassed



YIKES! That sounds absolutely horrible!!!! I have no adivce other than diaper rash cram which was already mentioned. Good luck and I hope it heals quickly! That being said, I always run in cotton panties and so far no problems!
Looks like everyone is doing great with their running! My 8 miler was scheduled for Sunday but it didn't happen cause I was with my mother in law all day long. So now its on schedule for tomorrow morning. If I do 9 this coming weekend and then 10 the weekend before Tink I think I'll be absolutely fine pushing the last three miles on race day. Got new running shoes for Christmas and my raw threads Tink shirt too so now I know what I'll be wearing on race day!


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> I wonder if we're in the same general area.  Its been rainy and really windy most of yesterday all today so far.  I had planned to run 5 or 6 today so I'm still hoping it'll clear up this afternoon.  Luckily, the clouds have helped with insulation so its not horrible cold... low 50s, I think.
> 
> I have to work at least a half day tomorrow and my FIL is flying in tomorrow evening, so not much option to reschedule the run for tomorrow.
> 
> Rain, rain, go away......  EVERYBODY WITH ME NOW!!



Jessica - I'm in Elk Grove. Where are you?


----------



## lilybell08

So, I am in the last corral as I was expecting. We are staying at BWPPI and I am wondering what time I should head over in order to give myself the best chance of getting in the front of the corral. Any ideas? I've never been to DL so I'm a little anxious.


----------



## jessicaerv

kirstie101 said:


> Jessica - I'm in Elk Grove. Where are you?



Howdy neighbor!!    I'm in North Natomas.  Bit chilly this morning, eh? (that was for you, Sarah )


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> Howdy neighbor!!    I'm in North Natomas.  Bit chilly this morning, eh? (that was for you, Sarah )



hahaha we are pretty close then! Its freezing outside! Makes it so hard to get out there and do morning runs! I guess we can at least be thankful that its not raining though!


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

That's a good question!! I'm staying at the Hilton I think?? I'm in corral D and my plan is to get right at the front of it.. What is a good time that I should get there for? Also, my husband wants to come watch but should he be coming with me when I go to my corral or should he just get to the spectator site (which ever one he decides)?


----------



## Jeffreelancer

TinkerPlouffe said:


> That's a good question!! I'm staying at the Hilton I think?? I'm in corral D and my plan is to get right at the front of it.. What is a good time that I should get there for? Also, my husband wants to come watch but should he be coming with me when I go to my corral or should he just get to the spectator site (which ever one he decides)?



Spectators are not allowed in the corrals and unless you buy a chearsquad package you can't get anywhere near the start line. This year we had to watch the start from Downtown Disney where it crosses the road.


----------



## Leskash75

So did half today and my legs quit at mile 10. I was on track for 15 min miles. Then nope. I don't know really if I should try or not. Arrrgh. Daughter good to go but I'm confused.


----------



## Skpnw

kindakrazy2 said:


> I have also been there... and also have gotten irritation from my chest strap of my heart rate monitor. I now use bodyglide so it does minimize it.
> 
> I agree with the diaper rash cream - when my kids were irritated, I used to put Desitin on it. I wonder why I never thought of using it on me until I found BodyGlide...
> 
> hope you feel better soon


----------



## Skpnw

Is there a meet time planned to walk over to the start of the half? Or if not, perhaps we can set a time so we all don't have to walk alone 

thanks


----------



## kim3339

kindakrazy2 said:


> I'm in agony over here people!
> 
> And I'm also thoroughly embarrassed



Sorry about that one!  I second the glide. It works wonders. 



lilybell08 said:


> So, I am in the last corral as I was expecting. We are staying at BWPPI and I am wondering what time I should head over in order to give myself the best chance of getting in the front of the corral. Any ideas? I've never been to DL so I'm a little anxious.



That's where I'm staying!! It should take about 10-15 min to get over to the staging area and it's faster (& warmer) to cut through the Grand via DTD. You cut through the hotel and you come out at the crosswalk where they have some porta potties and you can walk straight over to the staging area. I have race OCD and get there early, I'll probably head out around 3:45 or so. If you want to walk over w/ me you're welcome to. 

Good job on the runs ladies, only 2 1/2 more weeks!!  Happy New Year!!!


----------



## kirstie101

Skpnw said:


> Is there a meet time planned to walk over to the start of the half? Or if not, perhaps we can set a time so we all don't have to walk alone
> 
> thanks



I'm at the Hojo as well. I'm guessing it will take us 20 minutes to get to the race area? Anyone know for sure? I'd love to walk over with everyone else.


----------



## lilybell08

kim3339 said:


> Sorry about that one!  I second the glide. It works wonders.
> 
> That's where I'm staying!! It should take about 10-15 min to get over to the staging area and it's faster (& warmer) to cut through the Grand via DTD. You cut through the hotel and you come out at the crosswalk where they have some porta potties and you can walk straight over to the staging area. I have race OCD and get there early, I'll probably head out around 3:45 or so. If you want to walk over w/ me you're welcome to.
> 
> Good job on the runs ladies, only 2 1/2 more weeks!!  Happy New Year!!!



That sounds great! Just let me know what time to meet you in the lobby and I will be there.


----------



## pingpong

How is everyone figuring out what corral they're in? I thought you don't find out until you pick up your bib on race weekend?


----------



## longhorns2

pingpong said:


> How is everyone figuring out what corral they're in? I thought you don't find out until you pick up your bib on race weekend?



Get your waiver printed first, then once you have bib number you can check here for your corral

http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/pdf/tinkerbell/2013-CorralAssignmentsTink.pdf

It's on the website now!


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Anyone staying at the Hilton (adjacent to dl ) ??


----------



## JDBlair

longhorns2 said:


> Get your waiver printed first, then once you have bib number you can check here for your corral
> 
> http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/pdf/tinkerbell/2013-CorralAssignmentsTink.pdf
> 
> It's on the website now!



If this is right then my BFF and I both start in A!!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

jessicaerv said:


> Howdy neighbor!!    I'm in North Natomas.  Bit chilly this morning, eh? (that was for you, Sarah )



Nicely done Jessica!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

longhorns2 said:
			
		

> Ha ha Sarah!  I won't laugh anymore- don't make me go!!!  I saw on the other thread the suggestion of coconut oil--- BRILLIANT!  It totally cures everything.  Hope it's helping.
> 
> This one was suggested somewhere... http://www.marrispizza.com/index.html... for pizza near DL.  I think someone on this thread ate there last year?  It looks yummy!  They deliver to DL area too- so might be nice to have it in your room chillaxin (do people still say that?) night before the run.
> 
> Great job getting out there in the cold- I don't like cold!  I braved the 30 degrees this weekend too though.  Happy to have that last long long run done.  I'll do 8-10 next weekend, then a 6, and call it good... bring on Tink!



Marri's is my pre race ritual!  So good!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

So, my sister isn't running Tink with me. I have her spot available if anyone is interested.


----------



## Leskash75

We are going to be there 18-23. We are going to do Disney of course but is there anything outside Disney that is a good idea etc. I obviously don't want to do too much walking Pre-half


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> I'm at the Hojo as well. I'm guessing it will take us 20 minutes to get to the race area? Anyone know for sure? I'd love to walk over with everyone else.



Not sure how early you wanted to get to the staging area, but if you want to walk over w/ us you can. Just meet us at BWPPI and you can hitch a walk! 



lilybell08 said:


> That sounds great! Just let me know what time to meet you in the lobby and I will be there.



Is 3:45 too early for you?



Leskash75 said:


> We are going to be there 18-23. We are going to do Disney of course but is there anything outside Disney that is a good idea etc. I obviously don't want to do too much walking Pre-half



Left you a message on the other site!


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> Not sure how early you wanted to get to the staging area, but if you want to walk over w/ us you can. Just meet us at BWPPI and you can hitch a walk!
> 
> 
> 
> Is 3:45 too early for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Left you a message on the other site!



That sounds so early its almost painful! I think I'll sleep in my running clothes to save me some time in the morning.


----------



## LuvSulley

Does anyone need a bid for the half? I haven't trained so I'm thinking I shouldn't do it


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

LuvSulley said:
			
		

> Does anyone need a bid for the half? I haven't trained so I'm thinking I shouldn't do it



My sister is looking to get rid of hers too she went back and forth on running it but since she hasn't trained she decided not to.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## longhorns2

I'm looking for a 5k.


----------



## kirstie101

Question about "training"....What does everyones week of the half marathon look like? Are you scaling back your running or no?


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

kirstie101 said:
			
		

> Question about "training"....What does everyones week of the half marathon look like? Are you scaling back your running or no?



I'm still running but doing 3 days of easy runs... Approx 5 miles each.


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> Question about "training"....What does everyones week of the half marathon look like? Are you scaling back your running or no?



It will be a taper week for me for sure.  My "long" run the weekend before will be about 10-12kms and then 2 short runs will be about 7-8kms during the week.  Then its go time!


----------



## Skpnw

I am scaling back my training as well - I will do three 3-mile runs. I am scheduled to run a 6-mile the weekend before. I am arriving on the Friday before the race so I know that I will be walking around the parks on Friday afternoon and Saturday with my kids - so I lightened up my runs because I won't be "resting" too much those days.


----------



## longhorns2

My plan was to cut back on overall mileage


My longest week was 23 miles. This week will be 18 or 19. Next week will be 15-16. I'll probably run 2-5 miles the week of the race, but not much more than that.


----------



## MinnieDiva

I'm planning on one more long-ish run of about 10 miles this weekend, then just 5-milers a few times a week.  The last time I'll be able to get a run in will be the 13th as I work the next 2 days until we leave.  I might hit the treadmill in the hotel on the 17th just to keep the legs loose..3 miles or so..


----------



## ToodlesRN

Im looking for a 5K bib if anyone cant go, my niece is coming along (last minute decision) and would love for her to join us!!


----------



## kirstie101

Good advice ladies. I think I'll try to do 10 miles on Sunday and make that my last long run. Keep run to 5 and under from there on out. Do not want to get injured this close to race day!


----------



## stitch4336

Officially checking in!  Been of the boards for a while, WAY too long acutally  
I can't wait for my first ever Half!  Hope to meet some DISsers along the way


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> Good advice ladies. I think I'll try to do 10 miles on Sunday and make that my last long run. Keep run to 5 and under from there on out. Do not want to get injured this close to race day!



Kirstie ~ do you still need me to pick up race stuff for you for Saturday, forget if it was the 5k or kids races?



stitch4336 said:


> Officially checking in!  Been of the boards for a while, WAY too long acutally
> I can't wait for my first ever Half!  Hope to meet some DISsers along the way



Hi!  You're going to have so much fun!! We're doing a meet up on Saturday afternoon if you want to stop by!


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> Kirstie ~ do you still need me to pick up race stuff for you for Saturday, forget if it was the 5k or kids races?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  You're going to have so much fun!! We're doing a meet up on Saturday afternoon if you want to stop by!



Kim - Thank you for the offer! I THINK we're ok. If the weathers looking good for Saturday we're going to take DD out of school for Friday and drive down which will give us time to get to the expo before it closes and pick up her packet!  If weathers looking crappy we'll leave her in school, leave later and just plan on her not doing the race. 
Fingers crossed for sunny weather!!!


----------



## kim3339

Got the last email for Tink if anyone wants it, pm me your email address and I'll send it off to you. If you had me send you them before, I already forwarded it to you!


----------



## 2sistershavingfun

I've been stalking everyone on this post since page 1.  I thought it was about time to say Hi.  Tink will be my first half and I'm so excited.  I did a 13 mile run last Saturday and plan on doing about 10 miles tomorrow, then just some short 3-5 mile runs a couple more times before the race.  I'm running solo, my sister and her kids are doing the 5K.  They did sign up for the chEAR team. Of course I'm in the last corral.  I hope to see many of you at the starting line...I feel like I know all of you on this thread. Lots of love to everyone.


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Hi everyone...
I've been off the boards and training on and off. I have a half on the 13th, a half with all you lovely ladies, then one in February. Seeesh! DTD will be packed the night before so heads up. I walked alone to the line and it was fine. It will be cold at first but you will warm up. THE MOST IMPORTANT THING is that you are going to impress yourselves in this race, it's soooo much fun! Happy running everyone!


----------



## AliceNWonderland

kindakrazy2 said:
			
		

> Okay ladies - here comes a TMI question for you
> 
> So today I went about 16kms in the freezing cold (yes, thank you - I got off my tutu and went out there in below freezing temps to run) and I when I got my gear on I forgot to change out of my cotton panties. The grandest of oops moments if ever there was one! LOL! I know better then to run in cotton anything but I had a serious blond moment apparently.
> 
> So....anyways....
> 
> Well needless to say I am missing a large amount of skin in areas I don't want to be missing large amounts of skin.
> 
> I got in the shower when I got home and thought I was going to pass out from the pain of the water hitting me.
> 
> So....long story short, I'm not wearing panties for the rest of the day (I warned you it was a tmi situation) but I'm wondering if any of you have any advice on how to heal this little issue I have going on here with great speed.
> 
> I'm in agony over here people!
> 
> And I'm also thoroughly embarrassed



If your still chapped use mole skin on the areas.


----------



## lilybell08

How important are the maintenance runs at this point? I have been having some twinges in my knee which may just be my rheumatoid arthritis but just to be sure I was thinking of not running until I don't feel it anymore. I don't want an injury at this point but I also don't want to make it hard on myself to finish the race.


----------



## longhorns2

I have no idea the official answer. 


My thinking would be to rest if you really feel injury is a concern. That at this point it should be ok if your training was solid so far. If you can bike or elliptical without pain, I'd do that to keep cardio going

But if no injury- if you really think its something else- then I'd keep up the maintenance  runs.


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Do you all run interval runs? Ex: run 10 mins walk 1 ? Just curious if there was a trend among the Disney runs?


----------



## longhorns2

A lot of Disney runners do the Galloway approach to run/walk/run.  The intervals vary. 

I've been doing 1min run to 30 sec walks for my long runs, 2/1 for my short runs.


----------



## kirstie101

I've been doing 2:1s for my long runs and plan I'm doing the same for the race. I like 1:1s as well


----------



## kindakrazy2

2 weeks from right now we should be done and wandering the park with a medal around our necks!  

We're almost there ladies!!


----------



## 2sistershavingfun

I plan on doing a 2:1 for the race.  I did 7 miles yesterday in slightly less then 13 min miles....I hope I can sustain that for the race.


----------



## jessicaerv

I know this has been covered already, but I refuse to go back and reread 80 pages of this thread.

I went out and bought some long pants for running.  Up until now I've been running in capris, but I thought the pants would keep me warmer now that its winter.

The only problem is...well, these pants are......... form-fitting, shall I say?  I feel like everyone can see my.... everything.  Most definitely my panty-line.  What do you all wear under your pants?  Keep in mind that I'm moderately pooh-sized.  I hate to change my undies at this point so close to race day (which makes it sound like I've been wearing the same chonies for years straight ); I haven't had problems with chafing in the undies area yet.

Any suggestions?


----------



## longhorns2

I'm also pooh sized and I go commando. One less layer to pull down in the porta potty.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

lilybell08 said:


> How important are the maintenance runs at this point? I have been having some twinges in my knee which may just be my rheumatoid arthritis but just to be sure I was thinking of not running until I don't feel it anymore. I don't want an injury at this point but I also don't want to make it hard on myself to finish the race.



You should try to keep ding the maintenance runs, but not to the point of injury. Slow down your pace or just walk the whole workout if you need to. You don't need to do every workout, but I would suggest at least 4 workouts between now and the race. Skip any planned taper run if you think that will cause more injury.

You won't lose any fitness by resting the next two weeks, but you will feel better during the race if you get in at least a few workouts.


----------



## BlazerFan

longhorns2 said:
			
		

> I'm also pooh sized and I go commando. One less layer to pull down in the porta potty.



Just remember.....no new is good new....try out the new pants before Tink to find any problems ahead of time.


----------



## kindakrazy2

jessicaerv said:


> I know this has been covered already, but I refuse to go back and reread 80 pages of this thread.
> 
> I went out and bought some long pants for running.  Up until now I've been running in capris, but I thought the pants would keep me warmer now that its winter.
> 
> The only problem is...well, these pants are......... form-fitting, shall I say?  I feel like everyone can see my.... everything.  Most definitely my panty-line.  What do you all wear under your pants?  Keep in mind that I'm moderately pooh-sized.  I hate to change my undies at this point so close to race day (which makes it sound like I've been wearing the same chonies for years straight ); I haven't had problems with chafing in the undies area yet.
> 
> Any suggestions?




Well I am not probably the best one to answer after my colossal mistake but I generally run either commando or in a thong.  Never cotton.  Ever.


----------



## jessicaerv

Thanks Ladies (and Gents).  That's what I thought I remembered you all saying you wore.  I have done alright with my plain cotton undies, but they are giving horrendous lines in these new pants.  And since I haven't worn a thong in, oh, 70 pounds or so, I guess the alternative is...... 

And yes, I will practice with my new pants and new undies laughing.  I'll let you know of any ill effects.

XOXO ladies.  

OH!!!! SUPER IMPORTANT!!!  For our crazy ladies Patty and Sarah and anybody else headed to the WDW Marathon Weekend -------  GOOD LUCK!!!!!!  You are all super awesome!


----------



## longhorns2

jessicaerv said:
			
		

> Thanks Ladies (and Gents).  That's what I thought I remembered you all saying you wore.  I have done alright with my plain cotton undies, but they are giving horrendous lines in these new pants.  And since I haven't worn a thong in, oh, 70 pounds or so, I guess the alternative is......
> 
> And yes, I will practice with my new pants and new undies laughing.  I'll let you know of any ill effects.
> 
> XOXO ladies.
> 
> OH!!!! SUPER IMPORTANT!!!  For our crazy ladies Patty and Sarah and anybody else headed to the WDW Marathon Weekend -------  GOOD LUCK!!!!!!  You are all super awesome!



Sarah and I are crazy enough for princess, but not marathon!  Lol. I think Kim is our goofy/marathon weekend plus Tink Wonder Woman!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

jessicaerv said:


> Thanks Ladies (and Gents).  That's what I thought I remembered you all saying you wore.  I have done alright with my plain cotton undies, but they are giving horrendous lines in these new pants.  And since I haven't worn a thong in, oh, 70 pounds or so, I guess the alternative is......
> 
> And yes, I will practice with my new pants and new undies laughing.  I'll let you know of any ill effects.



I just bought some new form-fitting pants for the 5k myself, and the relatively pantyline free underwear that I was wearing didn't really seem to create a vpl.  The underwear is more of a shorts style from Victoria's Secret (I think the style might actually be called "boyshorts" or "boycut"), so they cover the rear-end more than a traditional bikini cut.  You might want check that style out if you have time over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

jessicaerv said:


> I know this has been covered already, but I refuse to go back and reread 80 pages of this thread.
> 
> I went out and bought some long pants for running.  Up until now I've been running in capris, but I thought the pants would keep me warmer now that its winter.
> 
> The only problem is...well, these pants are......... form-fitting, shall I say?  I feel like everyone can see my.... everything.  Most definitely my panty-line.  What do you all wear under your pants?  Keep in mind that I'm moderately pooh-sized.  I hate to change my undies at this point so close to race day (which makes it sound like I've been wearing the same chonies for years straight ); I haven't had problems with chafing in the undies area yet.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Im pretty sure we all generally go commando  so if you do decide to do that, I would probably put some "glide" or "petroleum jelly" between those cheeks. You wont have that extra layer to absorb some of the sweat and its possible you may start to chafe. That happened to me a few months ago, and oh my lanta.... It was horrible. So now I slap some glide on before my long runs just to be sure and I have been fine ever since. 

Hope this helps.. Sorry for the TMI. lol 


Oh also, I asked earlier on what sort of intervals people have been running.. I have been able to run 30:1:30:1:10:1:10:1:10... Basically continue on until im done my run. Im concerned.. I dont know if I should change it to maybe 15:1 and use that for the entire race.. or what. lol


----------



## kim3339

2sistershavingfun said:


> I've been stalking everyone on this post since page 1.  I thought it was about time to say Hi.  Tink will be my first half and I'm so excited.



Hi!  Good luck with you 1st race!



kindakrazy2 said:


> Well I am not probably the best one to answer after my colossal mistake but I generally run either commando or in a thong.  Never cotton.  Ever.



How's running w/ a thong? I saw one in a Nike Store and at my running store, and i've been curious, but have't gotten one yet.



longhorns2 said:


> Sarah and I are crazy enough for princess, but not marathon!  Lol. I think Kim is our goofy/marathon weekend plus Tink Wonder Woman!



After this weekend, decided to see how everything goes Sat before deciding on Sun. If it happens, it happens, if not, it doesn't. But I was cleaning the house this weekend and fixing my medal rack for the next 2 weeks and I saw my princess medal from the 1st year. It made me want to run this year too.  Why can't I win just enough of the lottery for my own little plane so I can do more of the WDW races. I don't need a big lotto, just enough for a plane and maybe the Dis Vacation thingy so I have a place to stay. 

Hey Kirstie~ not sure if you were interested, but I got an email for Bay 2 Breakers in May. It's a link for early reg and a small discount before the 15th. If you'd like the email, let me know I can forward it to you.


----------



## kindakrazy2

kim3339 said:


> How's running w/ a thong? I saw one in a Nike Store and at my running store, and i've been curious, but have't gotten one yet.




I like it.  I feel like regular undies just migrate up into the crack anyways so I just go with the thong.  At least its supposed to be up there and its much less fabric!  LOL!  To be honest, its what I wear pretty much everyday so I don't even notice it.


----------



## kindakrazy2

> After this weekend, decided to see how everything goes Sat before deciding on Sun. If it happens, it happens, if not, it doesn't. But I was cleaning the house this weekend and fixing my medal rack for the next 2 weeks and I saw my princess medal from the 1st year. It made me want to run this year too.  Why can't I win just enough of the lottery for my own little plane so I can do more of the WDW races. I don't need a big lotto, just enough for a plane and maybe the Dis Vacation thingy so I have a place to stay.



Isn't that the truth of needing to win the lottery to support my runDisney habit.  I've got 2 coming and I've been eyeing up the Dumbo Double.  Problem is that I don't even like in the US so these are international trips!  Yikes!  So if you ever do end up with that little Disney bound plane of your own, swing by and pick me up will you?!


----------



## kim3339

kindakrazy2 said:


> Isn't that the truth of needing to win the lottery to support my runDisney habit.  I've got 2 coming and I've been eyeing up the Dumbo Double.  Problem is that I don't even like in the US so these are international trips!  Yikes!  So if you ever do end up with that little Disney bound plane of your own, swing by and pick me up will you?!



Sure no prob! And you can stay in the Vacation Villa w/ me too! I never noticed w/ the disney races ~ do they charge more for international runners? I was talking to someone about NY and she said they charge almost $100 more if you're international.


----------



## kindakrazy2

kim3339 said:


> Sure no prob! And you can stay in the Vacation Villa w/ me too! I never noticed w/ the disney races ~ do they charge more for international runners? I was talking to someone about NY and she said they charge almost $100 more if you're international.



Nope.  I registered through the same site and paid the same as everyone else.  Doesn't matter where you're from - entry fees are all the same.  Flights in are another story though.  

Ya, these races are my 40th birthday gift to myself.


----------



## longhorns2

Happy early bday Sarah!  When's the official day?


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Woo woo! Finished 11 miles tonight with a pr of 2hrs 24 mins! I'm a happy camper <3 it made me that much more excited for tink!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Happy early bday Sarah!  When's the official day?



Its not until May but thanks for the wishes.   

I'm making it the year where I actually do some things for me.  Being a single mom I am definitely low on the priority list most of the time so I'm just going for it with these Disney races.


----------



## kindakrazy2

TinkerPlouffe said:


> Woo woo! Finished 11 miles tonight with a pr of 2hrs 24 mins! I'm a happy camper <3 it made me that much more excited for tink!!



Nicely done!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Hi all,

Can't believe we are less than 2 weeks from race day.  I have only posted off and on on this thread but love reading about everyone's training and tips. This is my 1st half and I am so excited but also starting to get really nervous.  

I only started running about 10 months ago.  My dh was one of the few men who ran the inaugural Tink 1/2 last year and though my friend and I did the 5k, I felt left out watching all these wonderful women cross the finish line.  When we got home, I told Jon that next year I was going to be the one racing.

My plan in the beginning was to just walk the whole thing bc I had tried the Couch 2 5k program 3 times before and had to stop bc of knee issues. But a couple months into my walk training I just decided to give running one more try.  I changed shoes, started taking glucosamine supplements to help my joints and I finished Couch to 5k, knee pain free.  I have been marching forward ever since.

Here is my problem:  I am following Hal Higdon's Novice 1 plan and I had a horrible 9 mile run this Sunday.  Mid way through, my right knee began to twitch a little.  I finished the run but now I am worried about doing my final 10 mile long run this weekend.  It seems other training programs would have me tapering off by now so I am considering bagging the run altogether but having only done a 9 miler, my confidence to complete the 13.1 is shaky.  Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Leskash75

I'm used to running in WA weather. How warm will it be at the race? I have a sparkle skirt but right now I wear my pants under for warmth. Shirt type is another question - tank tshirt? Thanks


----------



## kirstie101

justkeepswimmin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can't believe we are less than 2 weeks from race day.  I have only posted off and on on this thread but love reading about everyone's training and tips. This is my 1st half and I am so excited but also starting to get really nervous.
> 
> I only started running about 10 months ago.  My dh was one of the few men who ran the inaugural Tink 1/2 last year and though my friend and I did the 5k, I felt left out watching all these wonderful women cross the finish line.  When we got home, I told Jon that next year I was going to be the one racing.
> 
> My plan in the beginning was to just walk the whole thing bc I had tried the Couch 2 5k program 3 times before and had to stop bc of knee issues. But a couple months into my walk training I just decided to give running one more try.  I changed shoes, started taking glucosamine supplements to help my joints and I finished Couch to 5k, knee pain free.  I have been marching forward ever since.
> 
> Here is my problem:  I am following Hal Higdon's Novice 1 plan and I had a horrible 9 mile run this Sunday.  Mid way through, my right knee began to twitch a little.  I finished the run but now I am worried about doing my final 10 mile long run this weekend.  It seems other training programs would have me tapering off by now so I am considering bagging the run altogether but having only done a 9 miler, my confidence to complete the 13.1 is shaky.  Any thoughts or advice?



Just what I would personally do ...I would back off this weekend (in fact I am). Its more important to not injure yourself this close to the race than it is to get one extra mile in. Even having only done a 9 miler, you CAN complete the 13.1! I did the Nike half in October and my longest run for it had been an 8 miler. My time wasn't awesome but I didn't expect it to be. I finished!  And actually I've decided to also not do a last long run this weekend which leaves me again with my longest run being 8 miles this time around too! Again, I wont finish as fast as I was originally hoping but I WILL finish!  I'd rather finish slower than planned than not finish at all cause I injured myself the week befor the race!
You will do fine!!!


----------



## kirstie101

Well it happened....I'm getting a cold!!!!! I'm glad its this week and not next week at least. I'm going to drink tons of Airborne/Vitamin C and get rest. Hopefully it will go away fast! I'm gonna lose some miles this week but thats ok. If I have the energy I'll ride the bike inside the house where its nice and warm. No night runs outside right now for me!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

kirstie101 said:


> Just what I would personally do ...I would back off this weekend (in fact I am). Its more important to not injure yourself this close to the race than it is to get one extra mile in. Even having only done a 9 miler, you CAN complete the 13.1! I did the Nike half in October and my longest run for it had been an 8 miler. My time wasn't awesome but I didn't expect it to be. I finished!  And actually I've decided to also not do a last long run this weekend which leaves me again with my longest run being 8 miles this time around too! Again, I wont finish as fast as I was originally hoping but I WILL finish!  I'd rather finish slower than planned than not finish at all cause I injured myself the week befor the race!
> You will do fine!!!



Thank you .  

My instincts are telling me to taper.  I do not want to injure myself just bc I have a time goal in my mind.  Everyone says your goal for your 1st 1/2 marathon should just be to finish.  My training has been going so well, I think I started focusing too much on what my time will be.  Hopefully I can let that go and just give my body the rest it needs.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

kirstie101 said:


> Well it happened....I'm getting a cold!!!!! I'm glad its this week and not next week at least. I'm going to drink tons of Airborne/Vitamin C and get rest. Hopefully it will go away fast! I'm gonna lose some miles this week but thats ok. If I have the energy I'll ride the bike inside the house where its nice and warm. No night runs outside right now for me!



I drink an emergen C pack everyday but as the race gets closer I am thinking of doubling up on those packets.  It may be psychological, but I really feel like they help keep me healthy.  Hope you recover soon!


----------



## kim3339

justkeepswimmin said:


> Here is my problem:  I am following Hal Higdon's Novice 1 plan and I had a horrible 9 mile run this Sunday.  Mid way through, my right knee began to twitch a little.  I finished the run but now I am worried about doing my final 10 mile long run this weekend.  It seems other training programs would have me tapering off by now so I am considering bagging the run altogether but having only done a 9 miler, my confidence to complete the 13.1 is shaky.  Any thoughts or advice?



Usually the weekend before is a taper run of 6-7, but I'd go out this weekend and just play it by ear ~ see how your body feels and do what you can based on how you feel. But if you don't get out, know that you've done enough training to get you through next week. And don't worry about finishing the race, you'll finish!! You'll have the adreneline of it being race day that will carry you through the rest of the 4 miles. Just make sure to run your own race and don't start out too fast, especially at the beginning. Make sure not to get caught up in what other people are doing or how fast they're running, keep at the pace that you're used to and the way you want to run the race. You'll be fine! 



Leskash75 said:


> I'm used to running in WA weather. How warm will it be at the race? I have a sparkle skirt but right now I wear my pants under for warmth. Shirt type is another question - tank tshirt? Thanks



Last year's race was warmer than it's been this winter, but not sure about a tank. Might be a bit cold for that. I'm bringing a short and long sleeve. But it's CA and the weather could change again by this time next week.  A tank doesn't take up space so you could bring it just in case. Right now, I'm planning on capris and either a long sleeve or short sleeve w/ throw away tube sock arm warmers. Last year I was in capris and short sleeve even when I went into the corrals and was fine, but like I said above, this year's been colder plus we're starting earlier. 



kirstie101 said:


> Well it happened....I'm getting a cold!!!!! I'm glad its this week and not next week at least. I'm going to drink tons of Airborne/Vitamin C and get rest. Hopefully it will go away fast! I'm gonna lose some miles this week but thats ok. If I have the energy I'll ride the bike inside the house where its nice and warm. No night runs outside right now for me!



Kirstie, get better soon!!!  Don't go out especially after today ~ cold, cold cold. 

Went out this morning for a short run. Body felt good, but that's about it. I took a Tylenol PM last night and went through so much water out there and when I got home. Then my capris kept sliding down, which I guess is more of a good thing than a bad thing except while running. And to top it off, there were sooooo many crows flying everywhere, it was like the Birds movie. Right before I turned onto my block there was a tree w/ like 20-25 of them sitting there, kinda creepy.

As for next weekend, I know we said the meet was Saturday afternoon, but did we set a time? If not, what time works for everyone?


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Be Careful and don't take to much Vitamin C! It can actually be harmful to your kidneys. 



justkeepswimmin said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Everyone says your goal for your 1st 1/2 marathon should just be to finish.



Im so glad that some one wrote that  Every where I go people are always asking me what my time goal is! why? what does it matter, this is my first one. Yes, this a race... but truly im racing against that girl that did nothing with her life.. sitting there on the computer or couch doing nothing. And Ill tell you.. I already won  I am nervous about getting swept, but iv trained to hard to even consider it. Im so excited for everyone, and super proud what ever one has accomplished.  

Also, I was wondering if you all have any music suggestions? I am officially whipping together my Half Play list and looking for some inspiration pumper upper songs  

Have a great day!!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

kim3339 said:


> Usually the weekend before is a taper run of 6-7, but I'd go out this weekend and just play it by ear ~ see how your body feels and do what you can based on how you feel. But if you don't get out, know that you've done enough training to get you through next week. And don't worry about finishing the race, you'll finish!! You'll have the adreneline of it being race day that will carry you through the rest of the 4 miles. Just make sure to run your own race and don't start out too fast, especially at the beginning. Make sure not to get caught up in what other people are doing or how fast they're running, keep at the pace that you're used to and the way you want to run the race. You'll be fine!



Thank you.  Starting too fast is a huge concern of mine.  I submitted a proof of time for a 10k I ran in San Diego and that somehow landed me in A corral.  My plan is to stay in the back of that corral.  Even in my long training runs, I have trouble starting off slow and race day is going to be even harder.  You are right, each of us have our own race to run.  Mine is against myself and that voice in my head a year ago that said you'll never be a runner.





TinkerPlouffe said:


> Be Careful and don't take to much Vitamin C! It can actually be harmful to your kidneys.
> 
> 
> 
> Im so glad that some one wrote that  Every where I go people are always asking me what my time goal is! why? what does it matter, this is my first one. Yes, this a race... but truly im racing against that girl that did nothing with her life.. sitting there on the computer or couch doing nothing. And Ill tell you.. I already won  I am nervous about getting swept, but iv trained to hard to even consider it. Im so excited for everyone, and super proud what ever one has accomplished.
> 
> Have a great day!!



Hmm...maybe I should rethink doubling up on emergen C and stick to what I am used to. Thanks!  

I feel exactly like you do.  A year ago, I was full of excuses why I could not run.  I sat on the sidelines of all my husband's races being a good cheerleader and truly enjoyed supporting him, still do.  But after seeing the Tinkerbell Race last year, a women's focused event, I was inspired to want more for myself.  I have already won.  This year, those spectators will be cheering for me, maybe a few of them feeling just like I did last year, thinking "Hey, I want to do this next year!"


----------



## jessicaerv

TinkerPlouffe said:


> Im so glad that some one wrote that  Every where I go people are always asking me what my time goal is! why? what does it matter, this is my first one. Yes, this a race... but truly im racing against that girl that did nothing with her life.. sitting there on the computer or couch doing nothing. And Ill tell you.. I already won  I am nervous about getting swept, but iv trained to hard to even consider it. Im so excited for everyone, and super proud what ever one has accomplished.



You took the words right out of my head!  I have been slacking on my training in a big way, but I know I can still finish this half-marathon.  A year ago -- no freaking way.  Do I wish I could finish in less than 3 hours?  Absolutely.  Am I still pretty pleased as punch that I'm doing this in the first place?  ABSOLUTELY!

And honestly, its thanks to the ladies on this thread that I'm here.  I was first inspired by Indygirl99 (has anyone seen her lately??? I'm a little worried.....)

Then Kim, Patty and Sarah have been so super supportive that I kept going even when I thought there was no way I could push past 7 miles.

What I've learned is I'm really only limited by my own mind.  If I can just stop that little (lazy-a$$) voice in my head I can accomplish anything.  Except maybe a FULL marathon.  Or a half-marathon followed by a full one the next day (crazy Kim!!!)  

See you ladies................. NEXT WEEKEND???!!!


----------



## longhorns2

Almost time ladies!  

I'm suffering from the "cold from hell- possibly exhaustion" per my doc today. Just what you want to hear right before you go on a running vacation, no?  LOL

The good news- I am starting to feel a little better.  And I am sure I can complete this sucker (YAY for finishing!)

It may not be in the time I originally planned, but it's cool- my PR is REALLY pretty bad, so I'm crossing fingers I can PR even with a head cold.  

It's been a great thread- lots of support here!  I agree Jessica!  We got this!

Clothes:  My costume is coming along.  As long as it's dry, I'll be dressed as the Campfire Girl Isabella.  I got an A corral  start but figure I'll be moseying back to B.  If I brave it and try to start in A- don't worry- I'll be in the back!  But say hi as you pass me.  

I need to pack, but I am so overwhelmed with my house right now (DH decided to change a bunch of rooms around and we are mid move!) that it's not happening until next week!  Eeek!

It's going to be fun guys!  I promise!  It's Disney!  Plus 13.1 miles.  LOL


----------



## justkeepswimmin

TinkerPlouffe said:


> Also, I was wondering if you all have any music suggestions? I am officially whipping together my Half Play list and looking for some inspiration pumper upper songs
> 
> Have a great day!!




I meant to give you a few of my favorites, my taste is all over the place but these songs I am currently considering formy  Tinkerbell playlist, some are for personal reasons (The Florence + the Machine song is the one I remember most when I started running Couch to 5K) and others just make me go!


1. Top of the World-Imagine Dragons (BEST new running song I have found in a while)
2. Dog Days are Over-Florence +The Machine
3. Hello-Martin Solveig
4 Wild Ones- Flo Rida
5. My Name is Jonas- Weezer
6. Starry Eyed Surprise-Paul Oakenfold
7. VooDoo Child-Roque Traders
8  1901-Phoenix 
9. Galvanize-Chemical Brothers
10. What You Waiting For?- Gwen Stefani
11. Tonight is the Night-Outasight
12. Killing in the Name- Rage against the Machine (Warning: you have to be cool with the F word for this one)
13. The Sound of Sunshine- Micheal Franti & Spearhead
14. Lights-  Ellie Goulding 
15. Into the Wild- LP (it's that song from the Citibank commercial )
16. Midnight City- M83
17. Holiday-Vampire Weekend
18. Paint it Black-Rolling Stones
19. Young Blood-The Naked and the Famous
20. Electric Feel-MGMT
21. Neighborhood #3- Arcade Fire
22. Locked out of Heaven-Bruno Mars

Love to hear what everyone else is running to right now!





jessicaerv said:


> You took the words right out of my head!  I have been slacking on my training in a big way, but I know I can still finish this half-marathon.  A year ago -- no freaking way.  Do I wish I could finish in less than 3 hours?  Absolutely.  Am I still pretty pleased as punch that I'm doing this in the first place?  ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> And honestly, its thanks to the ladies on this thread that I'm here.  I was first inspired by Indygirl99 (has anyone seen her lately??? I'm a little worried.....)
> 
> Then Kim, Patty and Sarah have been so super supportive that I kept going even when I thought there was no way I could push past 7 miles.
> 
> What I've learned is I'm really only limited by my own mind.  If I can just stop that little (lazy-a$$) voice in my head I can accomplish anything.  Except maybe a FULL marathon.  Or a half-marathon followed by a full one the next day (crazy Kim!!!)
> 
> See you ladies................. NEXT WEEKEND???!!!



Such nice words, I don't post here regularly like everyone else but what you wrote is the kind of thing we all need to focus on as we build each other up in these final weeks so thank you


----------



## kim3339

TinkerPlouffe said:


> Also, I was wondering if you all have any music suggestions? I am officially whipping together my Half Play list and looking for some inspiration pumper upper songs





justkeepswimmin said:


> 1. Top of the World-Imagine Dragons (BEST new running song I have found in a while)
> 2. Dog Days are Over-Florence +The Machine
> 4 Wild Ones- Flo Rida
> 8  1901-Phoenix
> 11. Tonight is the Night-Outasight



I have those too! As for the others on your list, wrote them down, b/c I am in need of some new music. And the Top of the World song...  I heard it during the World Series and started searching the internet like crazy for it.

Some other ones I love to run/workout to are 
Shippin Up to Boston ~ Drop Kick Murphys
Good Feelin ~ Flo Rida
Don't Stop the Party ~ Pit Bull
Sunday Morning ~ No Doubt- heard it on the way to work and forgot how good that one is, so downloading tonight
Feel So Close ~ Calvin Harris - love love love this one, I literally dance in my car when it's on the radio!
Give Me Everything ~ Pit Bull
We Found Love ~ Rhianna
Kids ~ Mgmt
25 miles ~ Edwin Starr - funny to run to b/c he counts miles, and if you're a child of 80s movies, it's also in Adventures in Babysitting at the end.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> Almost time ladies!
> 
> I'm suffering from the "cold from hell- possibly exhaustion" per my doc today. Just what you want to hear right before you go on a running vacation, no?  LOL
> 
> The good news- I am starting to feel a little better.  And I am sure I can complete this sucker (YAY for finishing!)
> 
> It may not be in the time I originally planned, but it's cool- my PR is REALLY pretty bad, so I'm crossing fingers I can PR even with a head cold.
> 
> It's been a great thread- lots of support here!  I agree Jessica!  We got this!
> 
> Clothes:  My costume is coming along.  As long as it's dry, I'll be dressed as the Campfire Girl Isabella.  I got an A corral  start but figure I'll be moseying back to B.  If I brave it and try to start in A- don't worry- I'll be in the back!  But say hi as you pass me.
> 
> I need to pack, but I am so overwhelmed with my house right now (DH decided to change a bunch of rooms around and we are mid move!) that it's not happening until next week!  Eeek!
> 
> It's going to be fun guys!  I promise!  It's Disney!  Plus 13.1 miles.  LOL



Glad you're at least starting to feel a bit better! Get as much rest as you can. And you're right, its still going to be fun! We are going to  have an amazing time!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

kim3339 said:


> I have those too! As for the others on your list, wrote them down, b/c I am in need of some new music. And the Top of the World song...  I heard it during the World Series and started searching the internet like crazy for it.
> 
> Some other ones I love to run/workout to are
> Shippin Up to Boston ~ Drop Kick Murphys
> Good Feelin ~ Flo Rida
> Don't Stop the Party ~ Pit Bull
> Sunday Morning ~ No Doubt- heard it on the way to work and forgot how good that one is, so downloading tonight
> Feel So Close ~ Calvin Harris - love love love this one, I literally dance in my car when it's on the radio!
> Give Me Everything ~ Pit Bull
> We Found Love ~ Rhianna
> Kids ~ Mgmt
> 25 miles ~ Edwin Starr - funny to run to b/c he counts miles, and if you're a child of 80s movies, it's also in Adventures in Babysitting at the end.



Ooh, I AM a child of the 80s and I LOVE that movie!   Off to find that song for sure!

I LOVE Imagine Dragons.  I bought their whole album the day it came out and the entire album is great.  They have other songs that are great for running too like 'Amsterdam' and 'Bleeding Out'.

I have the Calvin Harris one, I forgot about that one, it is great for running and I love MGMT and have that Kids song but I need to put it on a running playlist.  I will check out the other ones on your list, thanks!

Also, I have been combing the internet today for new songs and have had a lot of fun playing around with spotify and jog.fm.  Jog.fm is great bc it lists BPM rates for songs so if you want to match your pace with your playlist it will help.

2 GREAT ones I found today:

1. My Body-Young the Giant (along the lines of "On top of the World" words and music VERY motivational)

2. Sweet Disposition- The Temper Trap (Good beginning song, good tempo but slow building)


----------



## Jeffreelancer

justkeepswimmin said:


> Thank you .
> 
> My instincts are telling me to taper.  I do not want to injure myself just bc I have a time goal in my mind.  Everyone says your goal for your 1st 1/2 marathon should just be to finish.  My training has been going so well, I think I started focusing too much on what my time will be.  Hopefully I can let that go and just give my body the rest it needs.



As other have said you definately need to taper. All your runs over the next week need to be very easy or even just walking to prevent injury. At this point you cannot gain any more fitness/endurance before the race so just take it easy.

Also, the minimum mileage you need to complete in training for a half is 8 miles so you will be fine.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Jeffreelancer said:


> As other have said you definately need to taper. All your runs over the next week need to be very easy or even just walking to prevent injury. At this point you cannot gain any more fitness/endurance before the race so just take it easy.
> 
> Also, the minimum mileage you need to complete in training for a half is 8 miles so you will be fine.



Thank you.  I need a little validation.  My 8 mile run a few weeks ago was my best run of all my training  and it was after skipping a long run the week before so I am hoping it will all work out bc the sucky 9 mile run I had this Sunday really shook my confidence.


----------



## kim3339

justkeepswimmin said:


> Thank you.  I need a little validation.  My 8 mile run a few weeks ago was my best run of all my training  and it was after skipping a long run the week before so I am hoping it will all work out bc the sucky 9 mile run I had this Sunday really shook my confidence.



Another thing I just thought of ~ having a bad run, especially a bad long run, is that it's actually a great thing to happen at some point during your training. It gives you a good opportunity to figure out how to finish your race, like you finished your 9, and if there's anything you can change so that it doesn't happen again ie: more gu/water/stretching/slower pace, etc. Your's was a little different b/c it was your knee, but you can also play w/ that in what you'd do if that happens next week and should you tape or wrap it before the race. Something else is that you said it shook your confidence, b/c it was bad, but when you're running next weekend you'll know that you had a bad 9 mile run, but you still _finished_ your 9 miles and didn't turn around which would have been the easy thing to do. See... you're stronger than you thought!!! 

Just thought of another song. Extremely embarassing but it's really a good song beat-wise to work out to is Party in the USA. I have a remix version instead of Miley's so it's a little faster, but it just gets in your head.


----------



## longhorns2

I was watching pitch perfect today and thought party in the USA would go on my run list!  Great minds!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

kim3339 said:


> Another thing I just thought of ~ having a bad run, especially a bad long run, is that it's actually a great thing to happen at some point during your training. It gives you a good opportunity to figure out how to finish your race, like you finished your 9, and if there's anything you can change so that it doesn't happen again ie: more gu/water/stretching/slower pace, etc. Your's was a little different b/c it was your knee, but you can also play w/ that in what you'd do if that happens next week and should you tape or wrap it before the race. Something else is that you said it shook your confidence, b/c it was bad, but when you're running next weekend you'll know that you had a bad 9 mile run, but you still _finished_ your 9 miles and didn't turn around which would have been the easy thing to do. See... you're stronger than you thought!!!
> 
> Just thought of another song. Extremely embarassing but it's really a good song beat-wise to work out to is Party in the USA. I have a remix version instead of Miley's so it's a little faster, but it just gets in your head.



Thank you, you are right, a bad run is a great learning experience.  It was my knee but the main problem was it was really windy that morning and my route had me finishing the last 3 miles against headwinds.  I had a pace goal in mind for the run and I missed it and it just messed with my head.   But I did not quit until my Nike+ said 9.0.   I WILL not quit, it is too important to me.

I love your Miley Cyrus confession.  That is a great song, you have no reason to be embarassed!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

longhorns2 said:


> I was watching pitch perfect today and thought party in the USA would go on my run list!  Great minds!



My oldest daughter and I went and saw Pitch Perfect at the cheap theater this past week.  What a great movie.  Need to get it on DVD!


----------



## LuvSulley

OK, I'm going to walk the half. Gotta at least try, right? So I'm thinking the walk to the start line and waiting for the run to start will be cold.. I heard that many people wear a old sweatshirt because there's a place to throw/donate it when the race starts. Is this true? If not, how are you planning to keep warm?


----------



## stitch4336

Just had to drop by and say I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!
Ok, I feel better now 
Did my last run on Saturday - 14 miles!  I can't believe I did it - just kept imagining I was runnig thru Disneyland hehe.  I'm nervouse about my first Half but can't wait to get there!

Is there still a meet-up on for Saturday?  When and where?  I'd love to meet some of you fine ladies 

And THANK YOU, THANK YOU for everyone who has been posting the positive encouragement and tips   I haven't posted much, but I"ve been reading!


----------



## grumpz

What exactly is the 1/2 marathon


----------



## Jeffreelancer

LuvSulley said:


> OK, I'm going to walk the half. Gotta at least try, right? So I'm thinking the walk to the start line and waiting for the run to start will be cold.. I heard that many people wear a old sweatshirt because there's a place to throw/donate it when the race starts. Is this true? If not, how are you planning to keep warm?



Many people wear throw away clothes at the beginning of the race and shed it in the first mile once they start warmimg up. You just toss it to the side of the road and race volunteers will pick up all the clothes and donate it.

A good place to find throw away clothes is a thrift store, Marshalls, TJ Maxx and Ross. I would suggest you look for a tech jacket instead of a sweatshirt. You never know how long you will be wearing it once you start running so you should avoid anything cotton.


----------



## SILLYANDI

Hi all, I wasn't planning to do the Tinkerbell 1/2 because I just ran the Wine and Dine in November and I thought it was too soon, so I didn't register. Now I am totally bummed because I am ready to run again. 

Although I'd never wish it on anyone, if you decide not to run, get sick, can't make it, etc I'd LOVE to buy your bib. Message me.

Good Luck everyone, if I can't run I'll be by the sidelines cheering you on! It's a great time!


----------



## longhorns2

There a FB group for Tink- I've seen bibs on there!  Check it out!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone is as excited as I am!  This time next week I'll be on a plane soaring towards (versus "over") California!  

I was supposed to go for my last long run (yes, I know I'm late and should be tapering) today but its snowing so I'm not going.  Can't risk getting hurt now.  

So...not sure what the rest of my training will look like.  Going to play it by ear and see what the weather does and what feels right.  I'd still like to do one more long one but not sure I should.  Well actually I know I shouldn't but I kind of want to. 

Thanks to everyone who posted their running tunes....itunes thanks you too but my credit card does not!  LOL!  

Everyone feeling ready?  

SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## jessicaerv

Butterflies are starting now.  My longest training run was 10 miles, and it felt really good.  But that was a couple weeks ago.  Now I'm getting nervous that I didn't put enough long runs in.  Oh well, too late now.  I KNOW I'm going to cross that finish line, just wonder how I'll feel and if I'll be able to walk that afternoon! 

I just went to check the Extended Forecast for Anaheim.  The website I went to only extends to Saturday the 19th, but the high is 69 and the low is 47.  Looks like it'll be perfect weather for the run!  {{Please don't let me have jinxed us!!!!!!!}}


----------



## longhorns2

I jsut checked Accuweather- and it's calling for low 46 (woot!) and high 73 (woot!)  slightly cloudy--- woot !!!  I would love it if this holds!

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/anaheim-ca/92805/daily-weather-forecast/327150?day=11#


----------



## kindakrazy2

jessicaerv said:


> Butterflies are starting now.  My longest training run was 10 miles, and it felt really good.  But that was a couple weeks ago.  Now I'm getting nervous that I didn't put enough long runs in.  Oh well, too late now.  I KNOW I'm going to cross that finish line, just wonder how I'll feel and if I'll be able to walk that afternoon!
> 
> I just went to check the Extended Forecast for Anaheim.  The website I went to only extends to Saturday the 19th, but the high is 69 and the low is 47.  Looks like it'll be perfect weather for the run!  {{Please don't let me have jinxed us!!!!!!!}}





longhorns2 said:


> I jsut checked Accuweather- and it's calling for low 46 (woot!) and high 73 (woot!)  slightly cloudy--- woot !!!  I would love it if this holds!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/anaheim-ca/92805/daily-weather-forecast/327150?day=11#




I'll take either of those forecasts...I'm freezing my tutu off up here!


----------



## longhorns2

HA HA!  I'll bet!

I just want to feel well enough to run this thing.  If I'm still sick-ish I'll be soooo sad.  I'm better, so hoping I'll just keep getting better as the week goes on.


----------



## LuvSulley

Jeffreelancer said:


> Many people wear throw away clothes at the beginning of the race and shed it in the first mile once they start warmimg up. You just toss it to the side of the road and race volunteers will pick up all the clothes and donate it.
> 
> A good place to find throw away clothes is a thrift store, Marshalls, TJ Maxx and Ross. I would suggest you look for a tech jacket instead of a sweatshirt. You never know how long you will be wearing it once you start running so you should avoid anything cotton.



Thank you!


----------



## kim3339

LuvSulley said:


> OK, I'm going to walk the half. Gotta at least try, right? So I'm thinking the walk to the start line and waiting for the run to start will be cold.. I heard that many people wear a old sweatshirt because there's a place to throw/donate it when the race starts. Is this true? If not, how are you planning to keep warm?



Those big black garbage bags works really well too. Just poke a hole for your head and arms. And if you cut out the bottom of the toe part, tube socks work as arm warmers too. I'm doing both of those. 



stitch4336 said:


> Is there still a meet-up on for Saturday?  When and where?  I'd love to meet some of you fine ladies



Saturday afternoon, but we never set a time, so what ever works for everyone. Last year, we met at the fountain in DTD b/w World of Disney and Blink. It's the same side as the tram and before Naples Restaurant.



jessicaerv said:


> I just went to check the Extended Forecast for Anaheim.  The website I went to only extends to Saturday the 19th, but the high is 69 and the low is 47.  Looks like it'll be perfect weather for the run!  {{Please don't let me have jinxed us!!!!!!!}}



I'll take it. Thank goodness the race isn't this weekend ~ Sunday is a low of 35 and rain. Not a lot of fun, but could you imagine running a Disneyland race and it snows. That would be a once in a lifetime thing and totally awesome!!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Just got in from my trial run in my costume.  All is good!  No riding up or down, no rubbing, no slipping.  

Gotta admit I felt a little bit like a bad *** running in a tutu and tiara!  LOL!


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

kindakrazy2 said:


> Just got in from my trial run in my costume.  All is good!  No riding up or down, no rubbing, no slipping.
> 
> Gotta admit I felt a little bit like a bad *** running in a tutu and tiara!  LOL!



Jealous! I have been training indoors on the treadmill because its SUPER SUPER SUPER COLD out side... -20 today. Ps. All that hoopla of 46 degrees is a confusing thing to a little canadian. lmao...  But either way, I havent worn my skirt/sparkly head band my girl friend bought me at the gym well because I would look like a crazy person  So im just going to hope for the best on race day! 

Also! A huge thanks again to everyone with their music suggestions.. I havent been able to download yet because iv been a busy little one, but this past week I did download some sweet disney tracks - Hakuna Matata, Cant wait to be king etc... those too will be thrown into the Disney Half Mix.  I have another suggestion for you guys its called Born 2 run by 7 lions. SO GOOD. I love it. 

Yesterday was such a crappy run, horrible really. My ankle started to hurt so I gave up after 30 mins of running...  So I am hoping my chiropractor can put me all back in line and make sure im all good. (My Chiro also is a runner, as well as a sports physio..so hopefully he will fix me up) I also scheduled a foot massage for tuesday... and an eyebrow wax appointment. bahaha but thats besides the point. Man Oh man am I ever excited for Tinky. <3 I dont think I will be able to meet up with you ladies on the saturday... My husband and I plan on going to California Adventures that day. We are only at disney for 3 nights before we head to VEGAS on the monday after our run... so we plan on cramming every thing. 


wow apparently I like to talk..... bahaha


----------



## Skpnw

It has been cold here and rainy - so my last long runs have not happened. Just running on the treadmill, so my "motivation" only lets me do 3-5 miles 

I will have to check the hour-by-hour weather report so I will know how to dress. I figure that I just need to be prepared from the 4am to 8am time slot. HOpefully should be done by 8am, if all goes well... but I guess I didn't factor in what time I actually start!


----------



## kindakrazy2

TinkerPlouffe said:


> Jealous! I have been training indoors on the treadmill because its SUPER SUPER SUPER COLD out side... -20 today. Ps. All that hoopla of 46 degrees is a confusing thing to a little canadian. lmao...  But either way, I havent worn my skirt/sparkly head band my girl friend bought me at the gym well because I would look like a crazy person  So im just going to hope for the best on race day!
> 
> Also! A huge thanks again to everyone with their music suggestions.. I havent been able to download yet because iv been a busy little one, but this past week I did download some sweet disney tracks - Hakuna Matata, Cant wait to be king etc... those too will be thrown into the Disney Half Mix.  I have another suggestion for you guys its called Born 2 run by 7 lions. SO GOOD. I love it.
> 
> Yesterday was such a crappy run, horrible really. My ankle started to hurt so I gave up after 30 mins of running...  So I am hoping my chiropractor can put me all back in line and make sure im all good. (My Chiro also is a runner, as well as a sports physio..so hopefully he will fix me up) I also scheduled a foot massage for tuesday... and an eyebrow wax appointment. bahaha but thats besides the point. Man Oh man am I ever excited for Tinky. <3 I dont think I will be able to meet up with you ladies on the saturday... My husband and I plan on going to California Adventures that day. We are only at disney for 3 nights before we head to VEGAS on the monday after our run... so we plan on cramming every thing.
> 
> 
> wow apparently I like to talk..... bahaha




Ya, was snowing here this morning and was right at 0 degrees when I went out in a tank top and a tutu.  I was wondering why people were looking at me!  The snow started back up as soon as I got in too.  

I'm with you though, I have no idea what the temps are that everyone is talking about.  I need celcius people!  LOL!


----------



## kim3339

Okay ladies, heading out of the office and home to get a quick carb load in before my flight. I _think_ All Stars have wi-fi so I'll try to check in some point over the next few days. If not, I'll try Wed or Thurs. Race should be interesting ~ checked the weather and it's hot and humid. Sat morning humidity is almost 100%. Nice! 

Good luck on last runs everyone!!! Only 1 more week!!!


----------



## longhorns2

Good luck Kim!!!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

kim3339 said:


> Okay ladies, heading out of the office and home to get a quick carb load in before my flight. I _think_ All Stars have wi-fi so I'll try to check in some point over the next few days. If not, I'll try Wed or Thurs. Race should be interesting ~ checked the weather and it's hot and humid. Sat morning humidity is almost 100%. Nice!
> 
> Good luck on last runs everyone!!! Only 1 more week!!!




Have fun Kim and good luck!  Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> Okay ladies, heading out of the office and home to get a quick carb load in before my flight. I _think_ All Stars have wi-fi so I'll try to check in some point over the next few days. If not, I'll try Wed or Thurs. Race should be interesting ~ checked the weather and it's hot and humid. Sat morning humidity is almost 100%. Nice!
> 
> Good luck on last runs everyone!!! Only 1 more week!!!



Kim Good luck on your last long run  before Tinker Bell. 

I want to see your medals so you have to bring them for us to fawn over before we run. Pretty please.


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Good luck!!!! You can do it


----------



## kindakrazy2

> Kim Good luck on your last long run before Tinker Bell.



That's hilarious!


----------



## specialks

indygirl99 said:


> Kim Good luck on your last long run  before Tinker Bell.





Good luck Kim!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Its 14 CELCIUS in LA today!  

Thats for us Canadian girls who have been terribly confused by the previous weather reports on this thread.


----------



## kirstie101

Kim - have a great time and Good Luck! 

I haven't run all week thanks to my cold and a nose injury. Hope to do an easy 3 miles tomorrow morning.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I just went out for 20kms and with that, my long distances are done until Tink!  Woohoo!


----------



## longhorns2

Who has 2 thumbs and got into the #TinkHalfMeetUp?

This girl! Spent ALL DAY stalking the Disneyparks Blog- literally.  All. Day.  But I'll be running 2 miles on Friday with Galloway!  Super happy!

Sarah- so your shout out on SpeakleSkirts FB page!  I think I'm helping Leah on Thursday too! 

Oh yeah- running?  pfffttt.... haven't done that in a week.  I guess I'll do a little of that this weekend.  Feeling much better!


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> Who has 2 thumbs and got into the #TinkHalfMeetUp?
> 
> This girl! Spent ALL DAY stalking the Disneyparks Blog- literally.  All. Day.  But I'll be running 2 miles on Friday with Galloway!  Super happy!
> 
> Sarah- so your shout out on SpeakleSkirts FB page!  I think I'm helping Leah on Thursday too!
> 
> Oh yeah- running?  pfffttt.... haven't done that in a week.  I guess I'll do a little of that this weekend.  Feeling much better!





Totally forgot about that, and I had wanted to try to get in too.  Oh well.  Good on ya for getting in; you'll have to tell us ALL about it!!!


----------



## longhorns2

I totally will!  This is turning into a MAGICAL trip indeed.  So awesome.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> Who has 2 thumbs and got into the #TinkHalfMeetUp?
> 
> This girl! Spent ALL DAY stalking the Disneyparks Blog- literally.  All. Day.  But I'll be running 2 miles on Friday with Galloway!  Super happy!
> 
> Sarah- so your shout out on SpeakleSkirts FB page!  I think I'm helping Leah on Thursday too!
> 
> Oh yeah- running?  pfffttt.... haven't done that in a week.  I guess I'll do a little of that this weekend.  Feeling much better!



Way to go! Congrats! I can't wait to hear all about it! So excited for you!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

longhorns2 said:


> Who has 2 thumbs and got into the #TinkHalfMeetUp?
> 
> This girl! Spent ALL DAY stalking the Disneyparks Blog- literally.  All. Day.  But I'll be running 2 miles on Friday with Galloway!  Super happy!
> 
> Sarah- so your shout out on SpeakleSkirts FB page!  I think I'm helping Leah on Thursday too!
> 
> Oh yeah- running?  pfffttt.... haven't done that in a week.  I guess I'll do a little of that this weekend.  Feeling much better!



How exciting!  I am going to check out sparkle skirts @ the expo.  I have a green tutu but looking for a less bulky one to wear with my awesome Raw Threads tee.

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

kindakrazy2 said:


> I just went out for 20kms and with that, my long distances are done until Tink!  Woohoo!



That is awesome!  I have taken everyone's advice and am planning to keep tapering and only run 6 miles this weekend instead of the 10 miles my training plan called for but I am feeling pretty good so we'll see what happens when I go out.


----------



## kindakrazy2

justkeepswimmin said:


> That is awesome!  I have taken everyone's advice and am planning to keep tapering and only run 6 miles this weekend instead of the 10 miles my training plan called for but I am feeling pretty good so we'll see what happens when I go out.



Ya, I know I am way late to be doing a long run but I had a huge mental block and was worried I wasn't going to be able to "go the distance" (cue Hercules music) so I figured I needed to do it so I could stop worrying and enjoy the race.  

So ya, I can go 20kms....I could have gone another 1.1kms if I had to although I really didn't want to!  At least I know I can!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

jessicaerv said:


> Butterflies are starting now.  My longest training run was 10 miles, and it felt really good.  But that was a couple weeks ago.  Now I'm getting nervous that I didn't put enough long runs in.  Oh well, too late now.  I KNOW I'm going to cross that finish line, just wonder how I'll feel and if I'll be able to walk that afternoon!
> 
> I just went to check the Extended Forecast for Anaheim.  The website I went to only extends to Saturday the 19th, but the high is 69 and the low is 47.  Looks like it'll be perfect weather for the run!  {{Please don't let me have jinxed us!!!!!!!}}





longhorns2 said:


> I jsut checked Accuweather- and it's calling for low 46 (woot!) and high 73 (woot!)  slightly cloudy--- woot !!!  I would love it if this holds!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/anaheim-ca/92805/daily-weather-forecast/327150?day=11#



I love those forecasts.  I am an Arizona girl so I have no tolerance for super cold weather and super cold for me is anything under 40 degrees. 



TinkerPlouffe said:


> Yesterday was such a crappy run, horrible really. My ankle started to hurt so I gave up after 30 mins of running...  So I am hoping my chiropractor can put me all back in line and make sure im all good. (My Chiro also is a runner, as well as a sports physio..so hopefully he will fix me up)



After this race, I plan to go to a sports doctor about my knees.  I have been hearing that crappy runs are normal leading up to a race.  It means you are going to kill it on race day.  At least that's what I tell myself 




kim3339 said:


> Okay ladies, heading out of the office and home to get a quick carb load in before my flight. I _think_ All Stars have wi-fi so I'll try to check in some point over the next few days. If not, I'll try Wed or Thurs. Race should be interesting ~ checked the weather and it's hot and humid. Sat morning humidity is almost 100%. Nice!
> 
> Good luck on last runs everyone!!! Only 1 more week!!!



Wow!  You are running the WDW race and then Tink the following week??  You are crazy and also my hero!  Good luck!


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Who has 2 thumbs and got into the #TinkHalfMeetUp?
> 
> This girl! Spent ALL DAY stalking the Disneyparks Blog- literally.  All. Day.  But I'll be running 2 miles on Friday with Galloway!  Super happy!
> 
> Sarah- so your shout out on SpeakleSkirts FB page!  I think I'm helping Leah on Thursday too!
> 
> Oh yeah- running?  pfffttt.... haven't done that in a week.  I guess I'll do a little of that this weekend.  Feeling much better!




You suck!  

I was stalking the blog all day and had to go out for my run but refreshed the page one last time as I ran out the door and nothing then ran back in the door straight to the computer and I was too late.  

OH cool - so I get to meet you early!  Awesome possum!  I won't get to the booth until 130 or 2 though.  

And I hope you know I'm kidding on the you suck thing....love you to bits girlie!


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> You suck!
> 
> I was stalking the blog all day and had to go out for my run but refreshed the page one last time as I ran out the door and nothing then ran back in the door straight to the computer and I was too late.
> 
> OH cool - so I get to meet you early!  Awesome possum!  I won't get to the booth until 130 or 2 though.
> 
> And I hope you know I'm kidding on the you suck thing....love you to bits girlie!



Smooches!  I know!  

When are you flying in?  And which airport?  I'm flying into SNA around 12:30pm.  Figure I'll get to the booth around 2 also if all is on time.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'm going into LAX landing at 11:30ish and taking the Disneyland Express to the hotel.  I usually do the SuperShuttle but Bill at Get Travel talked me into this one and I'm not loving the "only every 1/2" hour service.  I figure if all goes well I should be to the hotel by 1-130 then get checked in, eat, etc.


----------



## longhorns2

Thats my plan too- except for SNA.  We can FB each other and see about grabbing lunch maybe- then heading over to help Leah?


----------



## kindakrazy2

Sounds like a great idea.  This is seeming very real now!


----------



## kim3339

Good morning ladies!!! Back at the hotel and CANNOT wait for Tink next weekend. This was 1 of my worst races and I need to get this taste out of my mouth. The humidity really got to me and I just couldn't get the right hydration and fuel in me, my stomach just felt full the entire time and I had to force myself to take water. I usually see all the mile markers but b/w 5 & 7 was head was in a fog- missed mile 5 thought I was going really slow when I saw the clock at Mile 6, but then noticed it was 6 & not 5, & then 7 felt like had only been 1/4 mile. It was a little better after we left MK before the sun hit us but then once we were in the sun I could feel the humidity. Temps weren't that bad, just dense air. When I got back in my room, I checked the weather and the humidity was down to about 80%. They even put out heat warnings in the staging area. So tomorrow is out.  But I still finshed the race so still will get C2C next weekend. (And they had some mighty pretty merch at the expo for it) There were tons of people and spectators, who were awesome. I got to the castle at the perfect time, it was lit up with Xmas decorations and the sun was on the verge of rising it was beautiful. Saw part of the new Fantasyland and can't wait to go tomorrow and see it up closer. And the kinda cool/kinda ironic thing- hit mile 10 when gun time was 3:00 hours in and I realized that it was 8:30 here and 5:30 in Anaheim and realized at _exactly_ the same time and same day next week, I will be doing the a 5k. 3.1 to finish the 1/2 & 3.1 for the 5k. Weird right?

Well have a great rest of the weekend everyone! Try to check in again before I leave Wed.


----------



## longhorns2

Oh Kim!  Thank you for checking in- I am SO SORRY about the crappy run.  Tink - have you seen the weather- will be 1000% better!  I wish you could do Goofy, but man, that heat is HORRIBLE.  I totally do not blame you for sitting that one out!

Enjoy WDW!  And get lots of water in you when you can stomach it.   

WOOT WOOT for C2C! Half way there!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Thanks for checking in Kim - have been thinking of you.  

Sorry to hear you didn't have a great run but you did it!  Not all runs are going to be good ones and sometimes just hauling yourself across the finish line is a victory.  I'm proud of you for finishing.  

Now get out there and play in the parks!  Go!  Have fun!  Don't come back until you've had some adult bevies and lots of Disney food!  Shoo!


----------



## piraterunner

Kim so sorry to hear about your run. I did the TOT and it was my worst run ever! So hot and humid!!!! I look forward to the coolness of the Tink! How was the expo? Did you see the rundisney new balance runners? I was worried they wouldn't have them at Tink so I had someone purchase them for me A week tomorrow we'll be running Tink!!! Good luck everyone!!!!!!


----------



## indygirl99

http://www.sportsauthority.com/prod...02.2806307.2806328&view=all&parentPage=family

DH got me this shirt in a lighter pink and one in a neon green.

Now I just need to decide which I want to wear as my "costume".

I have black capris for the bottom and both pink compression socks and neon green compression socks.

Hummm the pink with my Minnie Mouse headband or do I do Tinker bell with my blonde hair? Choices choices.


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Does anyone have an extra bib???? My friend wants to run...


----------



## Belgarion42

So, I'm a little concerned about check-in for the 5K. I went online to print the waivers for my brother-in-law and I (we registered together, have been training together, and will be running together). I was able to access mine just fine, but the system says there is no one with his last name & birthdate registered. I had it re-send him the registration confirmation email, and it came just fine, but when he clicked through the link that says, "View my complete registration details", it says that his email address (the one it just sent the confirmation to) is invalid.

How worried should I be?


----------



## StarGirl11

Forgot to check in here saying I am coming for the half. We get in to CA for Tuesday but won't be on property until Thursday. Not planning much for Thursday probably will hit the pool. We have tickets to the How To Train Your Dragon Live Spetacular that I am excited about (love Dreamworks also) that night so no park hitting on Thursday for me.


----------



## StarGirl11

Belgarion42 said:


> So, I'm a little concerned about check-in for the 5K. I went online to print the waivers for my brother-in-law and I (we registered together, have been training together, and will be running together). I was able to access mine just fine, but the system says there is no one with his last name & birthdate registered. I had it re-send him the registration confirmation email, and it came just fine, but when he clicked through the link that says, "View my complete registration details", it says that his email address (the one it just sent the confirmation to) is invalid.
> 
> How worried should I be?



Maybe try calling RunDisney?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

longhorns2 said:
			
		

> Who has 2 thumbs and got into the #TinkHalfMeetUp?
> 
> This girl! Spent ALL DAY stalking the Disneyparks Blog- literally.  All. Day.  But I'll be running 2 miles on Friday with Galloway!  Super happy!
> 
> Sarah- so your shout out on SpeakleSkirts FB page!  I think I'm helping Leah on Thursday too!
> 
> Oh yeah- running?  pfffttt.... haven't done that in a week.  I guess I'll do a little of that this weekend.  Feeling much better!



Yay!  I got in last year. So fun!  And we got to tour the Dream Suite!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

I am ridiculously excited its ridiculous! But I'm also stressed abut my ankle/leg pain..... It has one week to buck up!!!! But I'm so excited its ccccrrrrraaaaazzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## kirstie101

Kim - So good to hear an update from you! Sorry your run was crappy BUT you did it and thats what counts! Tink will be a piece of cake for you next weekend now!!!!

Want to get out today for a few miles. Gonna wait til it warms up a bit though. Its still in the low 30's here and that is just way too cold for this Cali girl!


----------



## kindakrazy2

TinkerPlouffe said:


> I am ridiculously excited its ridiculous! But I'm also stressed abut my ankle/leg pain..... It has one week to buck up!!!! But I'm so excited its ccccrrrrraaaaazzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!



Me too!  I'm slightly overwhelmed by all I have to do between now and leaving on Thursday morning but soooooo excited! 




kirstie101 said:


> Kim - So good to hear an update from you! Sorry your run was crappy BUT you did it and thats what counts! Tink will be a piece of cake for you next weekend now!!!!
> 
> Want to get out today for a few miles. Gonna wait til it warms up a bit though. Its still in the low 30's here and that is just way too cold for this Cali girl!



I'm waiting for a bit here too hoping that it will warm up but we won't get above freezing today.  Brrrrr.....can't wait for the warmer temps down there next weekend!


----------



## Belle Ella

GAH! It needs to warm up here some more next Sunday. I am not looking forward to running if it stays as cold as it's been lately. I'm already miserable working out in the cold I don't need to do it for 'fun' too, lol. It doesn't help that I keep getting sick either.


----------



## StarGirl11

Belle Ella said:


> GAH! It needs to warm up here some more next Sunday. I am not looking forward to running if it stays as cold as it's been lately. I'm already miserable working out in the cold I don't need to do it for 'fun' too, lol. It doesn't help that I keep getting sick either.



It can't be any worse than some of what I've run in.

It was in the teens yesterday (ditched outdoors for indoors that day, only got a short run in due to being on phone for about five hours fixing a phone) but its at least starting to warm up here. Still freezing cold though.

As long as it doesn't hit the high 80s like during the Disneyland Half I will be a happy camper.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> GAH! It needs to warm up here some more next Sunday. I am not looking forward to running if it stays as cold as it's been lately. I'm already miserable working out in the cold I don't need to do it for 'fun' too, lol. It doesn't help that I keep getting sick either.



Jess, I wasn't sure if you were running Tink. My mom and I will be there Saturday morning. We're doing dinner at Marri's if you want to join us.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Skpnw

It was at freezing when I did my 6 mile run today. Yikes. Lots of icy spots so my run wasn't as "smooth" as it could have been - lots of careful stepping! No need to wipe out one week prior...


----------



## BayAreaMom

Hi ladies!
I have a quick question- last year the walk to the race start from hojos was crazy long! I am wondering if anyone knows if i can cut to the start through the GCH? Meaning i am walking through DTD and turn left into GCH at their tiny DTD entrance and then come out at their car/main entrance which is where the corrals line up on Disneyland Drive?
Last year people were jumping the fences to get into corrals 
The start was kinda a mess!

Also, is anyone wearing a running skirt and tank? I think the temps will be in the 50s.  Last year it was about the same and i wore crops (hit just below the knee) and a running tee shirt and i got too hot! I am bringing a toss away sweatshirt to throw on the side of the road once i warm up.

I am really worried it is going to be too dark! Last year the course lighting was bad- super dark! Be sure and watch your footing!


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

BayAreaMom said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> I have a quick question- last year the walk to the race start from hojos was crazy long! I am wondering if anyone knows if i can cut to the start through the GCH? Meaning i am walking through DTD and turn left into GCH at their tiny DTD entrance and then come out at their car/main entrance which is where the corrals line up on Disneyland Drive?
> Last year people were jumping the fences to get into corrals
> The start was kinda a mess!
> 
> Also, is anyone wearing a running skirt and tank? I think the temps will be in the 50s.  Last year it was about the same and i wore crops (hit just below the knee) and a running tee shirt and i got too hot! I am bringing a toss away sweatshirt to throw on the side of the road once i warm up.
> 
> I am really worried it is going to be too dark! Last year the course lighting was bad- super dark! Be sure and watch your footing!



I'll be wearing Capri running pants, my green sparkly team sparkle skirt with a tank! I will how ever be wearing a throw away long sleeve for the start! It's been -20 to -30 here (aka approx -22 Fahrenheit) so anything higher then zero degrees..... I'm happy with  ill be wearing a tank that says train like beast to look like a beauty  woop!


----------



## Belle Ella

I would gladly take the 80 degrees over the cold. I cannot handle anything under 70 and even that's too cold. I'll probably be running the whole thing in my jacket. We shall see!



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Jess, I wasn't sure if you were running Tink. My mom and I will be there Saturday morning. We're doing dinner at Marri's if you want to join us.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I am indeed! I am going to see how many years I can run this one. My family was supposed to be running as well but they can't make it now. I may just have to join you guys. I liked that place last year. I got the whole weekend off from work so I should have no problem making it.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> I would gladly take the 80 degrees over the cold. I cannot handle anything under 70 and even that's too cold. I'll probably be running the whole thing in my jacket. We shall see!
> 
> I am indeed! I am going to see how many years I can run this one. My family was supposed to be running as well but they can't make it now. I may just have to join you guys. I liked that place last year. I got the whole weekend off from work so I should have no problem making it.



We're planning to eat at 6. My sister signed up but she flaked on me. 

I'm going to try and run this one each year. I wanna be a legacy runner. I was seriously considering skipping the one in Sept until they changed the medal but now with the Dumbo Double Dare I want to run it. Lol. 

Anyone else who wants to join us is welcome!  Marri's is really good!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Belle Ella

Alrighty! I shall put that in my phone so I don't forget. Now that I know the area better lets see if I have an easier time finding the place, lol.

So long as I have the money I would like to keep doing both events here in CA. I would love to go for the C2C in 2014 and do the Wine & Dine I think. We'll see though.

And I am seriously thinking of attempting the Dumbo Double Dare! I did well enough with the 5K and Half this past Disneyland Half so I think I could do it. I'll decide when registration opens, lol.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> Alrighty! I shall put that in my phone so I don't forget. Now that I know the area better lets see if I have an easier time finding the place, lol.
> 
> So long as I have the money I would like to keep doing both events here in CA. I would love to go for the C2C in 2014 and do the Wine & Dine I think. We'll see though.
> 
> And I am seriously thinking of attempting the Dumbo Double Dare! I did well enough with the 5K and Half this past Disneyland Half so I think I could do it. I'll decide when registration opens, lol.



I know they were letting people sign up this weekend at the WDW Marathon Expo so I'll bet they do the same at the Tink Expo.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## longhorns2

I registered for dumbo today!  Visa holders got early registration.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

BayAreaMom said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have a quick question- last year the walk to the race start from hojos was crazy long! I am wondering if anyone knows if i can cut to the start through the GCH? Meaning i am walking through DTD and turn left into GCH at their tiny DTD entrance and then come out at their car/main entrance which is where the corrals line up on Disneyland Drive?
> Last year people were jumping the fences to get into corrals
> The start was kinda a mess!
> 
> Also, is anyone wearing a running skirt and tank? I think the temps will be in the 50s.  Last year it was about the same and i wore crops (hit just below the knee) and a running tee shirt and i got too hot! I am bringing a toss away sweatshirt to throw on the side of the road once i warm up.
> 
> I am really worried it is going to be too dark! Last year the course lighting was bad- super dark! Be sure and watch your footing!



I did not run the Tinkerbell half last year but my husband did and we were staying at GCH and I pretty sure he just walked right out of the hotel straight to the corrals.  I'll ask him in the morning.  I am sure you can cut through though, people do it all the time. 

I am there again this time but no husband, just 3 friends and we are all hoping that we can head down around 4:30 am or so and still be okay time wise but now I am wondering if we should allow more time.  I am in A corral but my friends are in B and C.  New to running so any tips for handling corrals in a large race like this would be great!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

justkeepswimmin said:
			
		

> I did not run the Tinkerbell half last year but my husband did and we were staying at GCH and I pretty sure he just walked right out of the hotel straight to the corrals.  I'll ask him in the morning.  I am sure you can cut through though, people do it all the time.
> 
> I am there again this time but no husband, just 3 friends and we are all hoping that we can head down around 4:30 am or so and still be okay time wise but now I am wondering if we should allow more time.  I am in A corral but my friends are in B and C.  New to running so any tips for handling corrals in a large race like this would be great!



Get there early. It gets really crowded as it gets closer to the start time and it can be hard to get to your corral.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## JDBlair

justkeepswimmin said:


> I did not run the Tinkerbell half last year but my husband did and we were staying at GCH and I pretty sure he just walked right out of the hotel straight to the corrals.  I'll ask him in the morning.  I am sure you can cut through though, people do it all the time.
> 
> I am there again this time but no husband, just 3 friends and we are all hoping that we can head down around 4:30 am or so and still be okay time wise but now I am wondering if we should allow more time.  I am in A corral but my friends are in B and C.  New to running so any tips for handling corrals in a large race like this would be great!



My friend and I are staying at the Best Western which is real close to the start/finish.  We ran last year and I think we headed to the corrals about 30 minutes before the start.  If you're in Corral A, I would most definitely be in the corral at 4:30!  So maybe leave your room about 10 minutes before and you'll be fine.  Disney is very prompt about starting the race.    But now all this has me thinking that my friend and I are gonna have to get up way super early Sunday...


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> I registered for dumbo today!  Visa holders got early registration.



I want to do Dumbo so badly - just not sure of the 3rd international trip to a race thing....

If I do it I will have to take my kids and that just ads a whole lot of expense to the trip.....

Of course I'm still trying to make a way for it to work.


----------



## longhorns2

Ha!  I totally understand


We are starting Dave Ramsey's financial peace in feb. I knew this was not in DRs plan for us- lol- but DH felt he needed something to push him back to running.  We worked out the $ and should be able to go on budget- staying offsite, which isn't really a hardship. 

I'm not looking forward to the training- summers are brutal here. But I'll make it work!


----------



## BayAreaMom

justkeepswimmin said:


> I did not run the Tinkerbell half last year but my husband did and we were staying at GCH and I pretty sure he just walked right out of the hotel straight to the corrals.  I'll ask him in the morning.  I am sure you can cut through though, people do it all the time.
> 
> I am there again this time but no husband, just 3 friends and we are all hoping that we can head down around 4:30 am or so and still be okay time wise but now I am wondering if we should allow more time.  I am in A corral but my friends are in B and C.  New to running so any tips for handling corrals in a large race like this would be great!



Last year I allowed way too much time and it was hard to sit around at the start. I was in corral A and it was not that crowded. 
That said, I do not want to worry about missing the start. I am going to leave HoJo at 4am. It is about a 15-20 min walk to the start. I will try and cut through the GCH, but I also will leave a little extra time in case they block that entrance off from people in DTD- doubtful, but last year there were blockades all over and the race organizers wanted to funnel racers through to the main race entrance (a lot of extra walking, but still...).


----------



## StarGirl11

Hey guys quick question. Anyone from the Disneyland Hotel rersort guests can use the Grand Californian entrance to DCA right?

Only reason I'm asking is Mom and I were having a disagreement over this after her last visit to the resort said something about Grand Californian guests only. I thought Paradise Pier and DLH could use it to unless something's changed during the time I wasn't really on here. Thanks!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

StarGirl11 said:
			
		

> Hey guys quick question. Anyone from the Disneyland Hotel rersort guests can use the Grand Californian entrance to DCA right?
> 
> Only reason I'm asking is Mom and I were having a disagreement over this after her last visit to the resort said something about Grand Californian guests only. I thought Paradise Pier and DLH could use it to unless something's changed during the time I wasn't really on here. Thanks!



We always use it and have never been hotel guests of any Disney hotel. Both with an AP and regular tickets. 

We like to have lunch at White Water Snacks then go back in to DCA.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Not going to lie guys.....

I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE THE START LINE IS..  

Like I have a general Idea, but I have no clue how to get there from my hotel. I believe they have a shuttle (im staying at the hilton) but where does it take me, where is the start/finish. lmao


----------



## edna mode

Hi All, I have a couple of questions: I'm a walker and am in corral E, does anyone know what time E actually begins the race? I'm trying to plan out my timing goals per mile. Also, do they have any food stops along the route or is it only water? Also, is DTD parking open at 3:30? 

I live 13 min from DL and it has been 35 degrees each morning this week and everyone here is coughing there brains out along with some stomach flu going around, so for those of you flying in do everything prevention you can do this week. The good news is that the weather forcast is 70 for Sunday and only 48 at night, so it will be a cold start, but with the sun rise at 6:55, it should be nice for those of us still walk/running at the end. 

Thanks, 
Kelly


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

edna mode said:
			
		

> Hi All, I have a couple of questions: I'm a walker and am in corral E, does anyone know what time E actually begins the race? I'm trying to plan out my timing goals per mile. Also, do they have any food stops along the route or is it only water? Also, is DTD parking open at 3:30?
> 
> I live 13 min from DL and it has been 35 degrees each morning this week and everyone here is coughing there brains out along with some stomach flu going around, so for those of you flying in do everything prevention you can do this week. The good news is that the weather forcast is 70 for Sunday and only 48 at night, so it will be a cold start, but with the sun rise at 6:55, it should be nice for those of us still walk/running at the end.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelly



Should start at 5:20. I think they wait 5 minutes between corrals. 

No food, but Gu at mile 9.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

TinkerPlouffe said:
			
		

> Not going to lie guys.....
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE THE START LINE IS..
> 
> Like I have a general Idea, but I have no clue how to get there from my hotel. I believe they have a shuttle (im staying at the hilton) but where does it take me, where is the start/finish. lmao



It's on Disneyland Drive. Which is on the west side of the parks. The street runs north to south. 

The shuttle will most likely drop you off on the east side of the parks so you will just have to walk through the Esplanade and through DTD. 

Just follow the hoards of people. They are all going to the same spot. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wdwrich

Re: the GC entrance to DCA-



> We always use it and have never been hotel guests of any Disney hotel. Both with an AP and regular tickets.
> 
> We like to have lunch at White Water Snacks then go back in to DCA.



We've done this at lunchtime also.  They do check guests for resort ID in the first couple of hours in the morning when the park opens, so if you aren't staying in a Disney hotel, they won't let you into DCA via the GC entrance at that time.


----------



## Skpnw

TinkerPlouffe said:


> Not going to lie guys.....
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE THE START LINE IS..
> 
> Like I have a general Idea, but I have no clue how to get there from my hotel. I believe they have a shuttle (im staying at the hilton) but where does it take me, where is the start/finish. lmao



i am with you - I have no idea as well. I am staying at the HoJo so I hope that someone will take pity on me and tell me to meet them in the lobby at a certain time on race day. However, I guess I should also learn where everything is, as my kids are in the kids races on Saturday. I am totally unfamiliar with the whole Disneyland area.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

StarGirl11 said:


> Hey guys quick question. Anyone from the Disneyland Hotel rersort guests can use the Grand Californian entrance to DCA right?
> 
> Only reason I'm asking is Mom and I were having a disagreement over this after her last visit to the resort said something about Grand Californian guests only. I thought Paradise Pier and DLH could use it to unless something's changed during the time I wasn't really on here. Thanks!



Anyone can use it, except at early entry times.  When it is in use as an EE gate, guests must show a room key from one of the 3 resort hotels, even the kids but even then, it is definitely open to the other 2 properties.    

Any other time of the day, anyone can use it and it is a great way to get to DTD without using the esplanade.  

Thanks for all the corral tips looks like I will plan to be at my corral by 4:30 so I'll leave 10 min earlier then I planned.  I am getting so nervous!!


----------



## edna mode

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Should start at 5:20. I think they wait 5 minutes between corrals.
> 
> No food, but Gu at mile 9.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks, that is exactly what I was thinking for planning! 

Here is the map of the corrals for all of you walking from hotels - go to page 20:
http://as1.wdpromedia.com/media/rundisney/pdf/tinkerbell/Tink13ProgramOnline.pdf


----------



## Shananana

I'm I the only one who is nervous?!?
I have butterflies in my stomach every time I think about the race.

I'm so glad this is my first half marathon, but I can't help but think:
WHAT AM I DOING?

I hope my wings stay on. (Thanks for the tutorial!)
I hope my family finds me okay.
I hope I don't get too cold and cramp up.
I hope to finish in under 3 hours.

Ack! I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. It's like waiting in line at space mountain.


----------



## liesel

BayAreaMom said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have a quick question- last year the walk to the race start from hojos was crazy long! I am wondering if anyone knows if i can cut to the start through the GCH? Meaning i am walking through DTD and turn left into GCH at their tiny DTD entrance and then come out at their car/main entrance which is where the corrals line up on Disneyland Drive?
> Last year people were jumping the fences to get into corrals
> The start was kinda a mess!
> 
> Also, is anyone wearing a running skirt and tank? I think the temps will be in the 50s.  Last year it was about the same and i wore crops (hit just below the knee) and a running tee shirt and i got too hot! I am bringing a toss away sweatshirt to throw on the side of the road once i warm up.
> 
> I am really worried it is going to be too dark! Last year the course lighting was bad- super dark! Be sure and watch your footing!



I also walked from the Hojos last year.  I was planning on cutting through the GCH, but unfortunately there was a security guard blocking the path so we had to take the long way around.  It took forever, but we got there!  I vowed to stay onsite this year.  But, I am back at the hojos again since I wasn't willing to pay an extra $900 to skip that walk.

Hi everyone!  I think the last time I posted I was debating doing this or marathon weekend.  Well, we ended up moving from Colorado to Northern California over the summer, so CA races here I come!  I also look forward to being a legacy runner for this race.  Because of the move, I was a lurker when I had internet access, but I am excited to see the returning runners and get to know the new ladies!

For everyone asking about the weather, it was unseasonably warm last year, 82 degrees as opposed to the average of 71.  All my friends and family were commenting on it.  It looks like this weekend will be much more seasonal and pleasant.  Last year I came from chilly Colorado and ended up ditiching my throw away sweatshirt and gloves into the check bag since it was 55 degrees and already warmer than Colorado's average high.  It looks like most runners may be cool waiting in the corrals and for the first few minutes of the race.  It will warm up quickly, though.

I looked for details of a Saturday meet, but couldn't find any.  Has one been organized?  Last year we met in DTD on Saturday at 4:30.  If a place hasn't been selected, I'd like to suggest somewhere where people can sit down and rest their legs if needed.  I spent too much time on my feet the day before the race last year!


----------



## StarGirl11

justkeepswimmin said:


> Anyone can use it, except at early entry times.  When it is in use as an EE gate, guests must show a room key from one of the 3 resort hotels, even the kids but even then, it is definitely open to the other 2 properties.
> 
> Any other time of the day, anyone can use it and it is a great way to get to DTD without using the esplanade.
> 
> Thanks for all the corral tips looks like I will plan to be at my corral by 4:30 so I'll leave 10 min earlier then I planned.  I am getting so nervous!!



Yeah that's what I thought my Mom just took it to literally mean that only DGC guests could use it. We're staying over at DLH so it's an option for us.

Actually that brings up another question what's the fastest way to the parks from DLH (I've stayed at the Paradise Pier and GCH but not DLH or at least not in recent memory)?


----------



## justkeepswimmin

StarGirl11 said:


> Yeah that's what I thought my Mom just took it to literally mean that only DGC guests could use it. We're staying over at DLH so it's an option for us.
> 
> Actually that brings up another question what's the fastest way to the parks from DLH (I've stayed at the Paradise Pier and GCH but not DLH or at least not in recent memory)?



The fastest way to DL from DLH is usually the monorail.  It is usually easy to catch in DTD but sometimes more of a wait from the loading platform in tomorrowland back to the hotel.  

Walking straight through DTD I think is the most direct way to the parks unless you are staying in the back tower (Called Frontier now I think?) and then I believe there is a path behind part of DTD that may be faster, at least for getting to the GCH entrance.  I am not a big fan of that tower however bc it feels so removed from the rest of the hotel. 

My favorite tower is the Adventure (former Dreams/ Sierra tower)  It faces either the pool or DTD and there are standard rooms available in that tower, they are just on the lower floors so you will have quite a bit of foliage blocking your view but it is still lovely.  

The Fantasy tower is the one where you check in and it is nice too, especially with the expo basically being in this same building.  

Reservations department is usually more than happy to add building requests to your reservation and they try really hard to meet requests but no guarantees.  I think the walk from Adventure tower to the parks is definitely the quickest though.


----------



## kirstie101

Skpnw said:


> i am with you - I have no idea as well. I am staying at the HoJo so I hope that someone will take pity on me and tell me to meet them in the lobby at a certain time on race day. However, I guess I should also learn where everything is, as my kids are in the kids races on Saturday. I am totally unfamiliar with the whole Disneyland area.



I'm at Hojo's as well and Im planning on leaving at 4:00 to walk over. 
DD was supposed to be doing the kids race as well but she's sick  I'm hoping she can still make the trip with me but the race definitely isn't going to work out for us.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Shananana said:


> I'm I the only one who is nervous?!?
> I have butterflies in my stomach every time I think about the race.
> 
> I'm so glad this is my first half marathon, but I can't help but think:
> WHAT AM I DOING?
> 
> I hope my wings stay on. (Thanks for the tutorial!)
> I hope my family finds me okay.
> I hope I don't get too cold and cramp up.
> I hope to finish in under 3 hours.
> 
> Ack! I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. It's like waiting in line at space mountain.



No you are definitely not the only one.  I started crying this morning having a simple conversation with my husband.  It is my first 1/2 marathon too and my nerves are starting to get the better of me.  I am sure it is normal, right??

 You are going to be fine, remember the goal of a 1st 1/2 should just be to finish upright!  I have to remind myself of that a lot bc I definitely have a time goal in the back of my head and I CANNOT let that be what makes or breaks this race for me.  10 months ago, I had never run more than a mile at a time without stopping and even that was like 20 years ago.  I have come farther than I ever though possible, I need to stop stressing and let myself enjoy this bc I have worked really hard to get to this place and no clock can take that away from any of us.


----------



## kindakrazy2

OKay ladies - I was feeling so good about this but here is my new worry....my 16 year old DD just came home from school puking her guts out.  She's seriously sick.  Norovirus sick.  I know we just have to let it runs its course - its happens, but now I'm terrified I'm going to get it and I leave on Thursday!  Help calm my fears that its possible to live in a house with norovirus and NOT catch it.  Help!


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> OKay ladies - I was feeling so good about this but here is my new worry....my 16 year old DD just came home from school puking her guts out.  She's seriously sick.  Norovirus sick.  I know we just have to let it runs its course - its happens, but now I'm terrified I'm going to get it and I leave on Thursday!  Help calm my fears that its possible to live in a house with norovirus and NOT catch it.  Help!



I am right there with you! DD isn't puking (thankfully!) but 104 fever and chills!  I'm crossing all my fingers that you and I stay healthy and dont pick up with DD's have brought home! Lots of hand sanitizer, hand washing and vitamins! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> I am right there with you! DD isn't puking (thankfully!) but 104 fever and chills!  I'm crossing all my fingers that you and I stay healthy and dont pick up with DD's have brought home! Lots of hand sanitizer, hand washing and vitamins! GOOD LUCK!!!



Oh no!  You too?  I'm downing an airborne as I type here.  Thankfully mine has fallen asleep (for now anyways).  This is a realllllly bad time for our kids to get sick.  Ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## longhorns2

BTDT over Christmas- and the 2 adults in this house didn't catch it.  PHEW!  My parents, my sister, her girlfriend, my brother... every one we spent Christmas day with got it, but not us.  So it CAN happen that you can get through without the ickies- just be mega nutty about washing hands.   

Hang in there guys!  We are almost there!  Don't let the germs win!

I ran for the first time in a week and it felt really easy.  I wish running always felt this easy.  lol  Praying that forced taper works out for me on Sunday!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Excellent news about the run Patty!


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

kindakrazy2 said:


> OKay ladies - I was feeling so good about this but here is my new worry....my 16 year old DD just came home from school puking her guts out.  She's seriously sick.  Norovirus sick.  I know we just have to let it runs its course - its happens, but now I'm terrified I'm going to get it and I leave on Thursday!  Help calm my fears that its possible to live in a house with norovirus and NOT catch it.  Help!



Ah! I hope you stay healthy and I hope your Daughter feels better soon!! My favorite get healthy drink: 
Ginger root(fair sized)- Shaved of the skin and cut up in to chunks. 
Lemon Sliced (1-2) 
4 Cups of water 
and Honey - to taste

Heat to a boil, then turn the heat down to min and let sit for a good hour. 

Then Serve. 

Drink it warm! This tea is magical.. I swear by it. I drink it every day and I havent been sick in over a year. And if I do happen to get sick, the ginger will settle your tummy and the lemon will help kill the germs in your throat. And honey is excellent for soothing the throat as well as tasting mighty fine delicious. 

Good Luck Lady! 

- Kristine 


PS. ANY ONE STAYING AT THE HILTON? I would love a buddy to walk or get to the race with!


----------



## kindakrazy2

TinkerPlouffe said:


> Ah! I hope you stay healthy and I hope your Daughter feels better soon!! My favorite get healthy drink:
> Ginger root(fair sized)- Shaved of the skin and cut up in to chunks.
> Lemon Sliced (1-2)
> 4 Cups of water
> and Honey - to taste
> 
> Heat to a boil, then turn the heat down to min and let sit for a good hour.
> 
> Then Serve.
> 
> Drink it warm! This tea is magical.. I swear by it. I drink it every day and I havent been sick in over a year. And if I do happen to get sick, the ginger will settle your tummy and the lemon will help kill the germs in your throat. And honey is excellent for soothing the throat as well as tasting mighty fine delicious.
> 
> Good Luck Lady!
> 
> - Kristine




Thanks Kristine.  I actually have ginger and lemons in the house and that sounds lovely.  I'm going to make some up now.  I'm a sympathy puker and my tummy is starting to feel icky but I know I don't have it yet!  LOL!


----------



## JDBlair

StarGirl11 said:


> Hey guys quick question. Anyone from the Disneyland Hotel rersort guests can use the Grand Californian entrance to DCA right?
> 
> Only reason I'm asking is Mom and I were having a disagreement over this after her last visit to the resort said something about Grand Californian guests only. I thought Paradise Pier and DLH could use it to unless something's changed during the time I wasn't really on here. Thanks!



We stayed at Dland Hotel in September and used the DCA entrance.  You just need to have your hotel room key to prove you're a guest of the resort.


----------



## JDBlair

Shananana said:


> I'm I the only one who is nervous?!?
> I have butterflies in my stomach every time I think about the race.
> 
> I'm so glad this is my first half marathon, but I can't help but think:
> WHAT AM I DOING?
> 
> I hope my wings stay on. (Thanks for the tutorial!)
> I hope my family finds me okay.
> I hope I don't get too cold and cramp up.
> I hope to finish in under 3 hours.
> 
> Ack! I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. It's like waiting in line at space mountain.



Ha ha.  You're adorable.  You picked a great race to have as your first half marathon!!  Hopefully you have trained.  


To address some of your fears:
I've never run with wings but will be on Sunday. I imagine they'll stay on and if they don't, I'll loop them through my water belt and they can slap me in the butt!
Your family will find you.  Sign up for runner tracking, that way they get texts about you along the way, and meet at the family meeting area.  
Weather should be good so you probably won't be too cold.  
It's a Disney race so setting a "time" to finish is difficult.  There is congested parts in the park and lots of photo ops.  Don't be in a hurry and enjoy your time.  Stay ahead of the sweepers but stop and take a moment to take it in.  Enjoy the time in the parks - you can make up for lost time when we're out on the streets in Anaheim!


The most important thing to remember is to have fun!!!  You'll do fine.  Trust in your training.  It's really a great race and it'll be over before you know it!


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

kindakrazy2 said:


> Thanks Kristine.  I actually have ginger and lemons in the house and that sounds lovely.  I'm going to make some up now.  I'm a sympathy puker and my tummy is starting to feel icky but I know I don't have it yet!  LOL!



I forgot to tell you, Once it gets low of water just keep adding water until the lemons start looking extremely pathetic. But sometimes i even just throw a lid on the pot and put it in the fridge for the next day and just keep reheating it. 

I hope you like it, and remember use the honey if you hate the taste of the lemons and ginger  

haha oh no, a sympathy puker! Thats the worst, my husband is. We had a bad flight once... I went.. then he went.. then everytime id go, he'd continue to go. lmao It was a long flight from edmonton to toronto. hahaha  But if sypmathy puking isnt love.. I dont know what is. lmao


----------



## Shananana

JDBlair said:


> Ha ha.  You're adorable.  You picked a great race to have as your first half marathon!!  Hopefully you have trained.
> 
> Your family will find you.  Sign up for runner tracking, that way they get texts about you along the way, and meet at the family meeting area.
> 
> The most important thing to remember is to have fun!!!  You'll do fine.  Trust in your training.  It's really a great race and it'll be over before you know it!



Thanks! I just got back from one of my interval runs - it felt great. 3.84 miles in 45 minutes is okay by me.

Unfortunately, I can't find anything about runner tracking. 
Anyone?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Shananana said:
			
		

> Thanks! I just got back from one of my interval runs - it felt great. 3.84 miles in 45 minutes is okay by me.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't find anything about runner tracking.
> Anyone?



I can't find it yet either. Might have to wait till the Expo.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Califgirl

For those of you running with 'wings', please remember that you are wider than normal.  Don't try to 'squeeze by' others as you end up slapping other runners with your wings.  It's not so fun when you're the one getting 'slapped'.


----------



## Shananana

Califgirl said:


> For those of you running with 'wings', please remember that you are wider than normal.  Don't try to 'squeeze by' others as you end up slapping other runners with your wings.  It's not so fun when you're the one getting 'slapped'.



OOhhh! I hope I don't hit anyone!
Now I have another worry... maybe I won't run with wings.


----------



## Skpnw

kirstie101 said:


> I'm at Hojo's as well and Im planning on leaving at 4:00 to walk over.
> DD was supposed to be doing the kids race as well but she's sick  I'm hoping she can still make the trip with me but the race definitely isn't going to work out for us.




Great. Want to meet in the lobby around 3:50-3:55 (wow, that sounds early....)?


----------



## JDBlair

Shananana said:


> Thanks! I just got back from one of my interval runs - it felt great. 3.84 miles in 45 minutes is okay by me.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't find anything about runner tracking.
> Anyone?



The information normally comes out a couple of days closer to the event.   I also will call my husband at the 10 mile mark to give him an ETA just in case the texts aren't going through.  He has never missed finding me.


----------



## JDBlair

Califgirl said:


> For those of you running with 'wings', please remember that you are wider than normal.  Don't try to 'squeeze by' others as you end up slapping other runners with your wings.  It's not so fun when you're the one getting 'slapped'.



Ain't that the God's honest truth?!  It's also really hard to pass runners who are wearing wings and Tink will be FULL of girls in wings.  My wings are super short and they're not of the Fairy variety!


----------



## jessicaerv

Califgirl said:


> For those of you running with 'wings', please remember that you are wider than normal.  Don't try to 'squeeze by' others as you end up slapping other runners with your wings.  It's not so fun when you're the one getting 'slapped'.




See?  And here I would have thought that someone was smacking my *** as they ran past me.  I would have felt soooo hot!  Thanks for raining on that hypothetical parade.  




ETA:  Oops.  My second asterisking.  Tushy.  The asterisks are for tushy.  LOL.


----------



## edna mode

I'm putting a pair of tinkerbell doll wings on my hat because my big wings were just too hard to manage. I'm loaded up with antibiotics because I caught my daughter's bronchitis. I've lost my voice entirely and I have 2 days of lecturing to do on Th & F. Big Bummer. Squeezed in 4.5 miles this afternoon. 

It's completely normal to be worried about a big race, but the other poster who said don't forget to have fun it right. As a walker, I'm in the E corral and will need the entire time to make it to the finish. I have a bad left knee, but have been doing 5-6 miles every day without pain. I'm driving the course tomorrow and hope to get in 7-8 miles walking along part of the route as well. If my knee doesn't let me make it to 13.1 I'll be thrilled to make it to the 10 mile. No matter what, it will be fun and I've gotten some fantastic excercise. The adrenaline will carry you a long way on a fun run like this one especially with fairies out in full force sprinkling pixy dut. 

Even though they say 16 minutes, they are counting on people stopping to take pictures and the back up at several of the turns and tunnels backstage are a serious slowdown. At the DL weekend 2011, the slowdowns were so bad at the 5K that they rerouted us thru the castle and we skipped Tomorrowland entirely. I hope to see Darth Vadar and the storm troopers this time.


----------



## kirstie101

Skpnw said:


> Great. Want to meet in the lobby around 3:50-3:55 (wow, that sounds early....)?



That sounds ridiculously early! But yes, I'll be there waiting for anyone who wants to meet up and walk over!


----------



## hokuspocus

So excited to find this website! Tink will be my first 1/2 marathon and only my second time at Disneyland, we (dh and I) have annual passes to WDW but are on the wrong side of the country to visit Disneyland usually. Any tips, ideas, things to see while we are there?? Also I got dh the cheer squad package, can he walk over to the race with me? And how far is it really from the hojo's?  We get in Friday morning and leave Tuesday night, is one day per park good? or we were thinking of doing the 3-day park hopper.  Sorry for all the questions I'm just not familiar with Disneyland, if anyone has questions about WDW I can answer those!


----------



## PrincessMira

JDBlair said:
			
		

> Ain't that the God's honest truth?!  It's also really hard to pass runners who are wearing wings and Tink will be FULL of girls in wings.  My wings are super short and they're not of the Fairy variety!



It's been fun reading everyone's posts. But the above poster is correct, the sheer amount of wings last year was a bit much. 

Enjoy your time in the parks. Some of my favorite pictures are of my BFF running partner and I with the characters and castle in the background. 

I'm assuming they'll do a meet up with Jeff Galloway on Friday. Be sure to follow the Disney Parks blog to see if you can get one of the spots..... The come back here and post about. I wasn't fast enough last year and would love to hear about the experience  

Good luck to all!


----------



## kindakrazy2

PrincessMira said:


> I'm assuming they'll do a meet up with Jeff Galloway on Friday. Be sure to follow the Disney Parks blog to see if you can get one of the spots..... The come back here and post about. I wasn't fast enough last year and would love to hear about the experience
> 
> Good luck to all!




The meet up has already been filled.  It was full within 3 mins of it being posted on the blog.    Sadly, I wasn't fast enough.


----------



## kindakrazy2

jessicaerv said:


> See?  And here I would have thought that someone was smacking my *** as they ran past me.  I would have felt soooo hot!  Thanks for raining on that hypothetical parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Oops.  My second asterisking.  Tushy.  The asterisks are for tushy.  LOL.



Me too Jessica!  I would have been feeling really good about myself!  LOL!  

Extra pixie dust for us!


----------



## PrincessMira

kindakrazy2 said:
			
		

> The meet up has already been filled.  It was full within 3 mins of it being posted on the blog.    Sadly, I wasn't fast enough.



Dang it!  I'm going to watch that blog like crazy for the next one.


----------



## JDBlair

PrincessMira said:


> Dang it!  I'm going to watch that blog like crazy for the next one.



If you follow runDisney on Twitter, they notify everyone when the blog announcement is about to  post!


----------



## specialks

Okay, so is there a meetup walkover from HoJos?  I've never stayed on the Harbor side and don't exactly know how to get to the corrals. I'm really familiar w DLR, so could someone tell me how to walk to the corrals from HoJos?


----------



## kirstie101

Getting from Hojo's to the corrals is pretty easy and I'm going to say a 15-20 minute walk depending how fast we're moving. I find its quickest to cross Harbor right at Hojo's then we'll walk down to the Pedestrian entrance to DL. From there we just walk straight through the esplanade and downtown disney til we reach the DL hotel and then we'll turn left to head towards the corrals. 
I'll be in the Hojo's lobby at 3:55 and will hang out til 4:00 and then I'll head over. Hope to see some of you Hojo's folks there!


----------



## StarGirl11

Are there any meetups over the weekend? Like on Friday preferably (I am getting together with my runner friend on Saturday and we are going to get DCA together after lunch).


----------



## longhorns2

Checking in on the sick kiddos... how they doing this morning?


----------



## JDBlair

longhorns2 said:


> Checking in on the sick kiddos... how they doing this morning?



I don't know if I'm included in "kiddos" but this is day 2 of being home.  I am trying not to push myself and am trying to rest a ton.  This is awful but I'm trying not to freak out about the race...yet.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> Checking in on the sick kiddos... how they doing this morning?



Thanks girlie! DD woke up with no fever so fingers crossed it stays that way! So far I'm feeling fine so hoping the bug skipped me!


----------



## BabieDuckie

It sounds like a lot of people are staying at HoJos which is where I originally booked my reservation. Had to change to DoubleTree Suites at the last minute. The first complimentary shuttle of the day on race day is at 3:30 am. Not sure how long it takes to get from DoubleTree to the entrance, but any suggestions on when I should plan on leaving the hotel? Don't wanna get there too early, but want to make sure I get to the front of my corral (last corral).


----------



## Califgirl

jessicaerv said:


> See?  And here I would have thought that someone was smacking my *** as they ran past me.  I would have felt soooo hot!  Thanks for raining on that hypothetical parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Oops.  My second asterisking.  Tushy.  The asterisks are for tushy.  LOL.



Didn't mean to rain on your parade. 
It's just that many people don't realize that they become 'wider' when wearing their costumes.

And I never get slapped with them on my ah..tushy.  I always manage to get it in the face.  (I'm short and some of the wings stick out @ shoulder height on the runners)


----------



## liesel

I'm at the hojos, but I'll be leaving around 3:20-3:30.  I left later last year and ended up being a little pressed for time.  The walk from hojos takes 15-20 minutes if you are walking briskly.  I opted to walk more slowly since I wanted to save my energy for the race and it ended up taking about 30 minutes.  Checking your bag, visiting the porta potty, and walking over to the corral takes a little time too.

Are there any meets on Saturday?

I agree with all the previous posters about being a first timer.  The tink last year was my first half and I was so nervous.  You've done all the hard work in training.  The half is the fun reward for all your hard work.  If you stop for pictures, just be aware of time.  I've seen people get swept who were stopping for so many pictures they weren't paying attention.  Most of all, have fun!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

liesel said:


> I
> 
> I agree with all the previous posters about being a first timer.  The tink last year was my first half and I was so nervous.  You've done all the hard work in training.  The half is the fun reward for all your hard work.  If you stop for pictures, just be aware of time.  I've seen people get swept who were stopping for so many pictures they weren't paying attention.  Most of all, have fun!





Has anyone tried to use the spectactor tracking link that they have online?  I am trying to sign up my husband but when I do a search for my name, nothing happens.  Wondering if it is not a "live" link yt or if it is a problem with my browsr (Safari)


----------



## JDBlair

justkeepswimmin said:


> Has anyone tried to use the spectactor tracking link that they have online?  I am trying to sign up my husband but when I do a search for my name, nothing happens.  Wondering if it is not a "live" link yt or if it is a problem with my browsr (Safari)



It's not working yet.


----------



## longhorns2

JDBlair said:


> I don't know if I'm included in "kiddos" but this is day 2 of being home.  I am trying not to push myself and am trying to rest a ton.  This is awful but I'm trying not to freak out about the race...yet.



Oh no!!!  REST REST REST!  I hope you bounce back quickly.  



kirstie101 said:


> Thanks girlie! DD woke up with no fever so fingers crossed it stays that way! So far I'm feeling fine so hoping the bug skipped me!



Phew!  Glad to hear it!  No fever is a GREAT thing in a child!  lol


----------



## kindakrazy2

longhorns2 said:


> Checking in on the sick kiddos... how they doing this morning?



Still sick.  But I am not (yet) so thats a good thing!  I'll take the small victories where I can.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

I know there are a lot of first time half marathoners on here and I thought I would give same race day tips. I am a head coach in a walking/running group and I give these tips to my team before each of our goal races.

Race Day Reminders and Tips

 Trust in your training
  Eat a solid, but light breakfast at least 60-90 minutes before the race start time
  Dont try anything new on race day. No new apparel, food or drink during the race.
  Bring water. Dont depend on the aid stations as your only water source. You should drink 20-26 ounces per hour.
  Bring more nutrition than you expect to need and use it. It will be easy to forget when you are going through the parks. Think about eating between parks so you don't forget.
  Bring electrolyte supplements and use them even if it is cold
  A hat or visor - no cotton please
  Gloves if the morning is cold. You may want to buy some cheap gloves you can toss once you warm up.
  Tech fiber workout clothing  no cotton please.  Dress in layers to avoid overheating
  Sunscreen
  Sunglasses
  Trim your toenails two days before the race
  Use the restroom early since long lines will form quickly
  Dont start the race too fast. Race day excitement can cause you to start too fast and quickly run out of steam. This can happen to anyone and even the most elite runners have experienced it. Learn from the best and keep on plan. Your first mile should be no faster than your normal Long workout pace and you speed up from there.
  If you running, use the course to your advantage. Run every downhill regardless of what interval you are in. Walk with authority on all the uphills.
  There are photographers on the course so Smile!
  Dont worry about your Garmin or other timing device until after you have passed the photographers at the finish line otherwise those photos will be of you looking at your wrist.
  Thank the volunteers
  Enjoy the experience


----------



## specialks

Posted on the WISH, but wanted to ask here too:

Anyone have an idea what the 5k race corral placement is like?  Even approximately??


----------



## longhorns2

Jeffreelancer said:


> I know there are a lot of first time half marathoners on here and I thought I would give same race day tips. I am a head coach in a walking/running group and I give these tips to my team before each of our goal races.
> 
> Race Day Reminders and Tips
> 
>  Trust in your training
>   Eat a solid, but light breakfast at least 60-90 minutes before the race start time
>   Dont try anything new on race day. No new apparel, food or drink during the race.
>   Bring water. Dont depend on the aid stations as your only water source. You should drink 20-26 ounces per hour.
>   Bring more nutrition than you expect to need and use it. It will be easy to forget when you are going through the parks. Think about eating between parks so you don't forget.
>   Bring electrolyte supplements and use them even if it is cold
>   A hat or visor - no cotton please
>   Gloves if the morning is cold. You may want to buy some cheap gloves you can toss once you warm up.
>   Tech fiber workout clothing  no cotton please.  Dress in layers to avoid overheating
>   Sunscreen
>   Sunglasses
>   Trim your toenails two days before the race
>   Use the restroom early since long lines will form quickly
>   Dont start the race too fast. Race day excitement can cause you to start too fast and quickly run out of steam. This can happen to anyone and even the most elite runners have experienced it. Learn from the best and keep on plan. Your first mile should be no faster than your normal Long workout pace and you speed up from there.
>   If you running, use the course to your advantage. Run every downhill regardless of what interval you are in. Walk with authority on all the uphills.
>   There are photographers on the course so Smile!
>   Dont worry about your Garmin or other timing device until after you have passed the photographers at the finish line otherwise those photos will be of you looking at your wrist.
>   Thank the volunteers
>   Enjoy the experience




Thank you!  Not a first timer, but GREAT info!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Jeffreelancer said:


> I know there are a lot of first time half marathoners on here and I thought I would give same race day tips. I am a head coach in a walking/running group and I give these tips to my team before each of our goal races.
> 
> Race Day Reminders and Tips
> 
>  Trust in your training
>   Eat a solid, but light breakfast at least 60-90 minutes before the race start time
>   Dont try anything new on race day. No new apparel, food or drink during the race.
>   Bring water. Dont depend on the aid stations as your only water source. You should drink 20-26 ounces per hour.
>   Bring more nutrition than you expect to need and use it. It will be easy to forget when you are going through the parks. Think about eating between parks so you don't forget.
>   Bring electrolyte supplements and use them even if it is cold
>   A hat or visor - no cotton please
>   Gloves if the morning is cold. You may want to buy some cheap gloves you can toss once you warm up.
>   Tech fiber workout clothing  no cotton please.  Dress in layers to avoid overheating
>   Sunscreen
>   Sunglasses
>   Trim your toenails two days before the race
>   Use the restroom early since long lines will form quickly
>   Dont start the race too fast. Race day excitement can cause you to start too fast and quickly run out of steam. This can happen to anyone and even the most elite runners have experienced it. Learn from the best and keep on plan. Your first mile should be no faster than your normal Long workout pace and you speed up from there.
>   If you running, use the course to your advantage. Run every downhill regardless of what interval you are in. Walk with authority on all the uphills.
>   There are photographers on the course so Smile!
>   Dont worry about your Garmin or other timing device until after you have passed the photographers at the finish line otherwise those photos will be of you looking at your wrist.
>   Thank the volunteers
>   Enjoy the experience




Thanks for these tips!  Great info.  



specialks said:


> Posted on the WISH, but wanted to ask here too:
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea what the 5k race corral placement is like?  Even approximately??



I did the 5k last year but it was at night so it may be different this year.  There were no corrals and if you were looking to run it (I was walking it), you would probably be extremely frustrated.  The first 1/4- 1/2 mile was major congestion.  They let us start in waves so that helped but it is definitely more of a "fun" run and not so much a "race"


----------



## StarGirl11

Well we arrived in CA yesterday. The flight was a good one for the most part. But there was a lady a row over sick with some sort of cold (whatever she had there was a lot of mucus involved judging by the sound of the coughs) 

And of course me being pre-race paranoid is worried about being anywhere near sick people right now. I all ready raced once recovering from a cold (WDW full last year, caught a nasty sinus infection that would not go away and was sick for the two weeks leading up to the race was just getting back on my feet really when I attempted it (got 16 miles in before being swept) would rather not repeat the experience. Especially after all ready being sick earlier this month.


----------



## kirstie101

Not feeling the excitement at the moment. We made the decision to have our dog put down today. I was supposed to start packing but I dont think thats going to happen right now. And though I dont want to go run 2 miles in the 28 degree weather, I think it might actually be just what I need at the moment. But on the flip side, this quick DL trip should help DD be happy again. She doesnt know we're going yet so that should cheer her up.


----------



## BabieDuckie

kirstie101 said:


> Not feeling the excitement at the moment. We made the decision to have our dog put down today. I was supposed to start packing but I dont think thats going to happen right now. And though I dont want to go run 2 miles in the 28 degree weather, I think it might actually be just what I need at the moment. But on the flip side, this quick DL trip should help DD be happy again. She doesnt know we're going yet so that should cheer her up.



I'm so sorry to hear that. Making that decision is never an easy thing. My dogs are like my children to me, so I understand what you're going through. Hang in there and hopefully the magic of DL will help to make it hurt a little less.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I had to pick my DBF up at the airport last night and he came home sick!   I've been taking Airborne and told him to stay away from me.    Yes I missed you, now go sleep in the spare room.  

I ran Tink sick last year and I had to carry tissues in my SPIbelt.  I can say that the running helped loosen everything up, I could breathe fine by the end.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

kirstie101 said:


> Not feeling the excitement at the moment. We made the decision to have our dog put down today. I was supposed to start packing but I dont think thats going to happen right now. And though I dont want to go run 2 miles in the 28 degree weather, I think it might actually be just what I need at the moment. But on the flip side, this quick DL trip should help DD be happy again. She doesnt know we're going yet so that should cheer her up.


----------



## BabieDuckie

I need a little advice. I've decided not to run with my hydration belt because of how "close" together the hydration stations are along the course. I do plan on carrying my GU chomps and consuming those throughout the race. I don't have any other type of pack to wear to carry my chomps (and maybe my phone or camera). I read a suggestion somewhere to pin the package or zip lock bag of chomps to my clothing but am so paranoid that it's going to fall off. 

What accessories are you taking with you, if any?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

BabieDuckie said:


> I need a little advice. I've decided not to run with my hydration belt because of how "close" together the hydration stations are along the course. I do plan on carrying my GU chomps and consuming those throughout the race. I don't have any other type of pack to wear to carry my chomps (and maybe my phone or camera). I read a suggestion somewhere to pin the package or zip lock bag of chomps to my clothing but am so paranoid that it's going to fall off.
> 
> What accessories are you taking with you, if any?



I run with a SPIbelt.  I really like it.  I can fit my iPhone, chapstick, tissues, etc.  I think they should be at the Expo, if not then a similar company.  The SPIbelt doesn't bounce or ride up.


----------



## BabieDuckie

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I run with a SPIbelt.  I really like it.  I can fit my iPhone, chapstick, tissues, etc.  I think they should be at the Expo, if not then a similar company.  The SPIbelt doesn't bounce or ride up.



Ooh excellent! Thanks for the help! I keep forgetting about the expo being an option for gear before the race!


----------



## kim3339

At the airport on a short layover before home. So tired I was asleep and didn't even feel the plane take off from WDW! But so excited for this weekend. Found a little hook pin, now just have to finish my little feather for my hat and ready for Sun. Everyone who's leaving today, good luck and have safe travels!!! 

Another tip for the 5k- they kinda loaded you in 1st come 1st serve. I was at the far right side of the gates and we go in 1st so I was close to the start. Like mentioned above the 1st part of the race was crowded so if you want some space make sure you get to the gates a little before they say they open up the park, I think 4:45.


----------



## longhorns2

Packed and READY TO GO!  Leave in the morning- early early.  Get in around 12:30.  Cannot wait to get to Cali and DL!  See yall real soon!


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> Not feeling the excitement at the moment. We made the decision to have our dog put down today. I was supposed to start packing but I dont think thats going to happen right now. And though I dont want to go run 2 miles in the 28 degree weather, I think it might actually be just what I need at the moment. But on the flip side, this quick DL trip should help DD be happy again. She doesnt know we're going yet so that should cheer her up.




Kirstie, I'm so sorry for you.  Our lab is 12 and getting close. Hope getting down there helps her feel a little better. 




longhorns2 said:


> Packed and READY TO GO!  Leave in the morning- early early.  Get in around 12:30.  Cannot wait to get to Cali and DL!  See yall real soon!



Patty ~ have a safe flight tomorrow! I saw you're coming back out for DDD. Yay!!!!


----------



## AliceNWonderland

kirstie101 said:
			
		

> Not feeling the excitement at the moment. We made the decision to have our dog put down today. I was supposed to start packing but I dont think thats going to happen right now. And though I dont want to go run 2 miles in the 28 degree weather, I think it might actually be just what I need at the moment. But on the flip side, this quick DL trip should help DD be happy again. She doesnt know we're going yet so that should cheer her up.



Sorry for your loss :/


----------



## DharmaLou

Good luck to everyone! My goal is to someday run a 5K (I have small goals!) - hopefully some day one at DLR!


----------



## longhorns2

kirstie101 said:


> Not feeling the excitement at the moment. We made the decision to have our dog put down today. I was supposed to start packing but I dont think thats going to happen right now. And though I dont want to go run 2 miles in the 28 degree weather, I think it might actually be just what I need at the moment. But on the flip side, this quick DL trip should help DD be happy again. She doesnt know we're going yet so that should cheer her up.



I'm so sorry!  I missed this earlier.   



kim3339 said:


> Patty ~ have a safe flight tomorrow! I saw you're coming back out for DDD. Yay!!!!




YES!  I really thought this was it for me and DL for a long time.  DH doesn't believe me when I say it's pretty awesome- lol- he's still stuck on WDW.  But we had a talk about DDD and decided to go for it!  So ... we will be back!  YAHOOOO!  Hoping he finds DL as awesome as I do.


----------



## lilybell08

I'm so sorry, Kirstie! 

Kim, is still okay if I meet up with you in the lobby of BWPPI and walk over to the corrals? I am so nervous!!


----------



## kim3339

lilybell08 said:


> I'm so sorry, Kirstie!
> 
> Kim, is still okay if I meet up with you in the lobby of BWPPI and walk over to the corrals? I am so nervous!!



Yes! I knew there was someone I had to talk to in the next day, but I forgot sorry. Is 3:40/3:45 ok? And don't be nervous, you'll do great!


----------



## lilybell08

I'll be there at 3:40. Thank you so much!!


----------



## indygirl99

Kristie Sad about your four footed baby. Hope things feel better in the next few days.

It's 35 here and 72 in Anaheim. Is it time to leave yet?


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> Not feeling the excitement at the moment. We made the decision to have our dog put down today. I was supposed to start packing but I dont think thats going to happen right now. And though I dont want to go run 2 miles in the 28 degree weather, I think it might actually be just what I need at the moment. But on the flip side, this quick DL trip should help DD be happy again. She doesnt know we're going yet so that should cheer her up.



I am so, so very sorry Kirstie.  Thinking about you and your family.  Its so hard to lose our furry friends...they burrow into our hearts so deeply.  Can't wait to meet you on Sunday for our after-race celebration!  




longhorns2 said:


> Packed and READY TO GO!  Leave in the morning- early early.  Get in around 12:30.  Cannot wait to get to Cali and DL!  See yall real soon!



Not packed over here yet!  LOL!  I did tell you I was a procrastinator!  LOL!  I'll be out the door by 515am tomorrow morning!  WOothoo!  See you tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## kirstie101

Thanks for the support everyone. Yesterday was a very tough day. 
Still didn't start packing. Guess I know what I'm doing tonight! Didn't get a run in yesterday. Hope to do a couple slow miles tonight but if it doesn't happen, oh well!  For those of you traveling today, be safe!!!!


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Hey everyone.. 

So I hurt my ankle last week.. went to physio yesterday and apparently the medial tendon is "stressed" where it meets the calf muscle. So I havent been running because I want the inflammation and pain to go away by sunday. So I havent been running in like 8 days. Im kind of freaking out that it will hurt my game.. I am feeling alot better, but stressed that I havent run. Do you think not running will totally affect my run? I think I should be feeling better by sunday morning..


----------



## jessicaerv

All these last minute obstacles!!  I have one of my own.  I was picking up my DD from daycare last night and there were notifications put up about an outbreak of Pink Eye.  Sure enough -- her right eye was slightly swollen and red.  Thankfully we have the antibiotic drops from the last outbreak that weren't used, so I started her on them last night.  Hope my DH remembers to keep giving them to her!  

Packing tonight; debating on whether I should bring my makeup.  Who am I trying to impress?  On the other hand, I hate to look horrendous in pictures.  What do you all think?

Last question:  I'm concerned about nutrition the next couple days.  Can anyone give me advice?

XOXO Ladies!  See you Sunday morning!!!!


----------



## jobo

TinkerPlouffe said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> So I hurt my ankle last week.. went to physio yesterday and apparently the medial tendon is "stressed" where it meets the calf muscle. So I havent been running because I want the inflammation and pain to go away by sunday. So I havent been running in like 8 days. Im kind of freaking out that it will hurt my game.. I am feeling alot better, but stressed that I havent run. Do you think not running will totally affect my run? I think I should be feeling better by sunday morning..



I wouldnt worry about not running for a week. Resting your leg is more important than getting a few more miles in. Trust your training. Youll be fine, just keep telling yourself you can do it!


----------



## kirstie101

TinkerPlouffe said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> So I hurt my ankle last week.. went to physio yesterday and apparently the medial tendon is "stressed" where it meets the calf muscle. So I havent been running because I want the inflammation and pain to go away by sunday. So I havent been running in like 8 days. Im kind of freaking out that it will hurt my game.. I am feeling alot better, but stressed that I havent run. Do you think not running will totally affect my run? I think I should be feeling better by sunday morning..



You'll be fine! Adrenaline is going to take over on Sunday and missing a a few runs isn't gonna matter!


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> All these last minute obstacles!!  I have one of my own.  I was picking up my DD from daycare last night and there were notifications put up about an outbreak of Pink Eye.  Sure enough -- her right eye was slightly swollen and red.  Thankfully we have the antibiotic drops from the last outbreak that weren't used, so I started her on them last night.  Hope my DH remembers to keep giving them to her!
> 
> Packing tonight; debating on whether I should bring my makeup.  Who am I trying to impress?  On the other hand, I hate to look horrendous in pictures.  What do you all think?
> 
> Last question:  I'm concerned about nutrition the next couple days.  Can anyone give me advice?
> 
> XOXO Ladies!  See you Sunday morning!!!!



Sorry about the pink eye outbreak! That is no fun! 
Makeup: I too hate looking horrible in pictures so I usually do mascara for my races.


----------



## longhorns2

I wear make up for races. Not foundation but eyeliner and mascara and lipstick. I look like a ghost without a little something, even when running

Tinkplouff- I had a week off due to flu. I ran 3 miles on Monday and it felt really good!  So the rest may help you more than you think, kwim?  Plus the real work was completed weeks ago. You'll do fine!

Jessica- ugh pink eye!  It's terrible isn't it?  

On plane. Hope Sarah packed!  Lmao.


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Thanks guys  

My physio guy is apparently a  because I am truly feeling alot better. I wont be resting too much saturday... California Adventures is calling my name <3 but im hoping for the best. 

And as for make up... I am going to be wearing everything.. I kind of want to look half decent for pictures then after the race when its all run down my face and I look like Raccoon roadkill...  Meh. I just finished a half marathon baby!! lol


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Oh and Sarah! Have good flight today!! Not sure when your leaving, but I hope you have safe travels! Its yucky in edmonton today... So the travel tonight from Bonnyville to the airport in Edmonton is going to be nasty. I hope it does not delay our flight or anything tomorrow! Boo... 

Oh also, I have a random question... Is it possible to jump into another corral? Juuuuuuuust Curious.....


----------



## specialks

Hey past & future HoJo'ers,

What are you doing for food on race morning?  I always do peanut butter toast, but don't know if there is a toaster around.


----------



## specialks

I'm so sorry for everyone's troubles!  . Not a good way to head off to the happiest place on earth!  Hope everyone can heal physically and emotionally in time for the race. I'm buying some zinc lozenges today and started the kids on acidophilus yesterday!


----------



## wdwrich

> Oh also, I have a random question... Is it possible to jump into another corral? Juuuuuuuust Curious.....



You are allowed to move back to another corral, but you aren't supposed to move yourself up.


----------



## kirstie101

specialks said:


> Hey past & future HoJo'ers,
> 
> What are you doing for food on race morning?  I always do peanut butter toast, but don't know if there is a toaster around.



The rooms dont have toasters. 
I've cant do PB before runs but I have done just jelly on bread before, not taosated. Boring, I know. I've been having cereal with a little bit of milk before my long runs lately and its working well for me so I'm going to stick to that.


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Last question:  I'm concerned about nutrition the next couple days.  Can anyone give me advice?



Make sure you hydrate really well throughout the next 3 days. A big one if you're flying. Your pee should be really light/pale colored. Carb up today and tomorrow, your big carbo load should be tomorrow. You don't want to do it Saturday night b/c it'll be sticking in your stomach which won't be fun for running and 2~ it doesn't give your body enough time to absorb everything. Saturday dinner should be a protein and light carb if you want. My usual down there is a grilled chicken breast and small baked potato from ESPN. As for Sunday... celebration drinks and fun stuff to eat. Discovered the Louisiana Lemonade at Brennan's in DTD, they are so yummy and so is the Jolly Rancher shot at the Uva bar. Rita's has really good grand margarita's in DCA also. I promise I'm not an alcoholic although right now I sound like it!  

As much as I can't wait for this weekend, I realized that I get to sleep in next weekend!! Both days if I want!!! So excited.


----------



## jessicaerv

Thanks Kim!  That gives me a great excuse to hit Naples for lunch tomorrow.  

I was just looking over the Park Hours, etc. and noticed something.  Will they not be showing Fantasmic! this weekend?  I've never seen it and it was on my must do list.  

P.S. - Kim, you're going to try the Goofy Challenge again next year?  You'll kill it next time!


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> Thanks Kim!  That gives me a great excuse to hit Naples for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> I was just looking over the Park Hours, etc. and noticed something.  Will there not be showing Fantasmic! this weekend?  I've never seen it and it was on my must do list.



I believe Fantasmic is down for a refurb right now. I seem to remember hearing that they were going to do that in January?


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> P.S. - Kim, you're going to try the Goofy Challenge again next year?  You'll kill it next time!



Thanks!! Not sure about next year yet. I use my tax return to do 1 big race a year, and I'm waiting to hear about the NYC Marathon. I'm _supposed _to be guaranteed this year, but after the cancellation last year, not sure what's happening this year yet. If I get into NY, then no, but if I don't, 90% sure I'll do WDW next year. But definitely saving up for '15 ~ it'll be the 10th anniversary for Goofy, so that should be fun.


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> I believe Fantasmic is down for a refurb right now. I seem to remember hearing that they were going to do that in January?



Are you still good for the expo tomorrow for the Sat. races?


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> Are you still good for the expo tomorrow for the Sat. races?



I'm good! Thank you for asking again!


----------



## Jeffreelancer

jessicaerv said:


> Last question:  I'm concerned about nutrition the next couple days.  Can anyone give me advice?





kim3339 said:


> Make sure you hydrate really well throughout the next 3 days. A big one if you're flying. Your pee should be really light/pale colored. Carb up today and tomorrow, your big carbo load should be tomorrow. You don't want to do it Saturday night b/c it'll be sticking in your stomach which won't be fun for running and 2~ it doesn't give your body enough time to absorb everything. Saturday dinner should be a protein and light carb if you want. My usual down there is a grilled chicken breast and small baked potato from ESPN. As for Sunday... celebration drinks and fun stuff to eat. Discovered the Louisiana Lemonade at Brennan's in DTD, they are so yummy and so is the Jolly Rancher shot at the Uva bar. Rita's has really good grand margarita's in DCA also. I promise I'm not an alcoholic although right now I sound like it!
> 
> As much as I can't wait for this weekend, I realized that I get to sleep in next weekend!! Both days if I want!!! So excited.



For the hydration you should drink half your body weight in ounces each of the next three days. If you weigh 140 you should drink 70 ounces of water each day. Also you can add an elctrolyte drink on Saturday to balance out your electrolytes before the race.


----------



## StarGirl11

So we're checked into the Disneyland Hotel. Were in the Frontier Tower. I havent seen the room yet but my parents like it which is a really good sign in my books.

I was at the racetrack so I missed a bit of fun when Goofy came up to my parents who explained what I was here for. Ah well. I don't regret going to the track. I got to be on tv! And see one of my favorite racehorses win her second race!


----------



## AliceNWonderland

kim3339 said:
			
		

> Thanks!! Not sure about next year yet. I use my tax return to do 1 big race a year, and I'm waiting to hear about the NYC Marathon. I'm supposed to be guaranteed this year, but after the cancellation last year, not sure what's happening this year yet. If I get into NY, then no, but if I don't, 90% sure I'll do WDW next year. But definitely saving up for '15 ~ it'll be the 10th anniversary for Goofy, so that should be fun.



The info is posted for NY and you need to pick an option by Jan 25.


----------



## BayAreaMom

Hi
We got here at 1pm today and it was so hot! I had to change into shorts and a tank. It was also very windy but it was a warm wind. Nice! I'd say it felt like the low 80s(F). 

We are at HoJos. 

Very excited to hit the Expo tomorrow. I loved the Team Sparkle booth last year. Excited to also see Sparkle Skirts! I do not think i will wear a sparkle skirt because i was planning on wearing a LuLuLemon running skirt. I am starting to think crops might be better and those would work with a sparkle skirt.

I am still trying to wrap my head around running the whole race in the dark (i should finish around 7:05, sunrise is 6:55?).


----------



## justkeepswimmin

BayAreaMom said:


> Hi
> We got here at 1pm today and it was so hot! I had to change into shorts and a tank. It was also very windy but it was a warm wind. Nice! I'd say it felt like the low 80s(F).
> 
> We are at HoJos.
> 
> Very excited to hit the Expo tomorrow. I loved the Team Sparkle booth last year. Excited to also see Sparkle Skirts! I do not think i will wear a sparkle skirt because i was planning on wearing a LuLuLemon running skirt. I am starting to think crops might be better and those would work with a sparkle skirt.
> 
> I am still trying to wrap my head around running the whole race in the dark (i should finish around 7:05, sunrise is 6:55?).



I know the dark thing is stressing me out a little.  I hate running at night and that's how it will feel.  I am anticipating a 2:15 finish so hopeful the sun will be out in full effect when I cross that finish line.

I am headed over to team sparkle and sparkle skirts when we arrive tomorrow.  No happy with my green tutu that I was planning to wear over my black running shorts.   Anyone know if there will be any vendors selling compression items?  I got some arm sleeves in the mail today that I am not sure will work bc they are not tight enough.   Would love to look for something else at the expo.

SO jealous of all of you that are already there!


----------



## LWQuestie

We're staying at the Crowne Plaza on Harbor Blvd, and I'm trying to decide between walking to the start and taking the shuttle.  I've been looking at the map on the program, and it looks like there is a shuttle stop right by there, but I'm not entirely sure.  Is anyone familiar with this location and the ART shuttle?

ETA - Never mind!  Found my answer http://www.rideart.org/tinker-bell-half-marathon/


----------



## kim3339

AliceNWonderland said:


> The info is posted for NY and you need to pick an option by Jan 25.



I wish that was for me. It's for the runners who were supposed to run last year before it was cancelled. I'm suppposed to be guaranteed for this year, but have to see what they say after last year's runners decide which option they want. I'll probably find out in Feb. some time after they see how many last year's want to run this year and figure it out. 

Safe travels everyone who's flying or coming down today! It's almost time!!


----------



## kirstie101

Ready to hit the road! Can't wait! 
Just stole DD5's Tinkerbell earrings


----------



## longhorns2

Met up with kindakrazy Sarah yesterday and today!  Sooooo awesome. Love her!  

Day has been great- went to jeffgalloways meet up this morning. . Expo and packet pick up done!

Chilling in hotel with sorta theme park upgrade. Lol


----------



## specialks

Ugh, flight delayed. 3 hours late. We'll now miss the expo for today for 5k pickup.


----------



## jessicaerv

specialks said:
			
		

> Ugh, flight delayed. 3 hours late. We'll now miss the expo for today for 5k pickup.



I got here this morning and am currently in line for HM.

Did we figure out a M&G?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

specialks said:


> Ugh, flight delayed. 3 hours late. We'll now miss the expo for today for 5k pickup.



Oh no!  Is there anyone there yet that can pick it up?


----------



## StarGirl11

Hey guys out of curiosity how common is it to see the Country Bears out for photos?


----------



## Belgarion42

So, based on how I felt last night and this morning, I thought I'd be running with allergies tomorrow for the 5K. Took my temperature again tonight and it turns out that's not the case. I'll be running with a cold. 101.4. I've _got _to get this to break _tonight_!


----------



## Belle Ella

Got my packet and everything today. I had no idea there was a Jeff Galloway meet up this morning. How cool. I did get to meet Sean Astin though. That was exciting for me. Annnnnnd, I moved up a corral. It's the little things that make me happy.

Did anyone take the plunge and register for Dumbo Double Dare already?


----------



## othello32

Belle Ella said:


> Got my packet and everything today. I had no idea there was a Jeff Galloway meet up this morning. How cool. I did get to meet Sean Astin though. That was exciting for me. Annnnnnd, I moved up a corral. It's the little things that make me happy.
> 
> Did anyone take the plunge and register for Dumbo Double Dare already?



I did and BOY!  It's expensive!


----------



## Belle Ella

It sure is! I was debating holding off on registering to see what discount (if any) I get when official registration opens but I knew if I waited I would forget and it would be full by the time I remembered (almost happened with this race). It kept telling me denied and I almost freaked out that I didn't ACTUALLY have the money. Until I realized I was putting my information in all wrong. Oops.

I did the 5K and then the Half for the 2012 Disneyland Half and it was the best decision I made about that weekend. Here's to challenging myself a little more!

I think I'm gonna hit the Expo again tomorrow. Haven't decided, lol.


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> Got my packet and everything today. I had no idea there was a Jeff Galloway meet up this morning. How cool. I did get to meet Sean Astin though. That was exciting for me. Annnnnnd, I moved up a corral. It's the little things that make me happy.
> 
> Did anyone take the plunge and register for Dumbo Double Dare already?



How did you move up a corral??


----------



## specialks

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Oh no!  Is there anyone there yet that can pick it up?



Thanks for asking. We didn't have anyone around, so I called rundisney we had 3.5 hrs of time on our hands) and the lady told my my DH, DM, DD8, and DD6 could pick up their bibs at the esplanade in the morning. They can get their shirts at the expo after.  Whew!  I'll get my stuff tomorrow for the 1/2. 

If anyone running the 5k sees two little runners (8 & 6) be sure to cheer them on. This is their first 5k!


----------



## Leskash75

Got here. Got packets that was exciting. I too have a bit of sickness arggh. Did go to a trader joes to stock up on healthy snacks and food. 

The weather is crazy for us coming from WA lol. It was 20 when we left lol. I have to look at what I have to wear tomorrow to make sure not hot lol


----------



## Leskash75

Staying at Stovall. Does anyone know the best way to get to race start in am and DLR the other days? I heard there is a shortcut for DLR.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Leskash75 said:
			
		

> Staying at Stovall. Does anyone know the best way to get to race start in am and DLR the other days? I heard there is a shortcut for DLR.



Just cross Katella and you'll be at the start. Thats where I'm staying. There will be tons of runners heading to the start. I'm leaving the hotel at 4am.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## kim3339

Just got back to the room from the 5k. So much fun and the medal is perfect for my outfits for this weekend. CM's were awesome today especially the custodial staff who made a sign for us to run under back stage, hope it's there tomorrow! Everything was all lit up, really pretty. They turned on the IASW xmas lights and color in the WOC fountains. Cold this morning waiting for the start so make sure to bring layers or a garbage bag to throw over before the race starts.

Good luck tomorrow ladies!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm debating what time to leave tomorrow am. This is the first time I'm not staying at a Good Neighbor Hotel since I only live a couple miles away. Gotta add in the drive, park, and walk time now. Eep. But otherwise I'm ready. Heading back to the expo and the Parks today, yay!


----------



## LuvSulley

Took 47 mins to finish the 5k today - my fastest time yet! Very happy and hopefully I can keep that pace or be a little faster tomorrow


----------



## LWQuestie

LuvSulley said:
			
		

> Took 47 mins to finish the 5k today - my fastest time yet! Very happy and hopefully I can keep that pace or be a little faster tomorrow



Congratulations!  What did you wear today/plan to wear tomorrow?


----------



## kirstie101

Hit bad traffic on the way down Friday so missed the expo and dd missed the kids race. She doesnt seem to care since I was able to pick up her shirt today. So long as she's happy that's what matters!
Sitting in the hotel with my feet up and butterflies in my tummy! Nervous for tomorrow!!!!

Patty I can't wait to hear about your Jeff Galloway meet up and meet you and Sarah tomorrow! 
Good Luck tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Good luck to all of you!  Have a great run and enjoy your time running through the parks!


----------



## Leskash75

I want to get as far up in corral as possible to give me cushion for time. I'm planning on walking from Stovalls. 

Does the welcome packet have directions about how we are to get to start


----------



## jessicaerv

How did everyone do?  I finished, but I was only a few steps in front of the sweepers up until mile 10 when they stopped sweeping.  Finished in 3:37, and that included 3 pitstops, pictures of the float of Rapunzel's tower, and pix with the livestock backstage.  Wish I had a faster run but super thrilled to have completed my first half-marathon!!

Was there anything that you ladies saw you thought was special?


----------



## SILLYANDI

Congrats everyone! Any chance anyone got a photo of the guy with the "this is the worst Disney parade EVER! Choreography sucks!" ?  I took one but it's blurry


----------



## jessicaerv

SILLYANDI said:
			
		

> Congrats everyone! Any chance anyone got a photo of the guy with the "this is the worst Disney parade EVER! Choreography sucks!" ?  I took one but it's blurry



I saw him a couple times but didn't take pictures.  My favorite sign read "This sounded like a good idea 4 months ago!"  It hit really close to the truth for me, LOL.


----------



## Leskash75

Finished at 327 so I'm happy. Felt good but hot as I need to wear a tank top next time. Every water stop I dumped a cup on my head lol


----------



## Belle Ella

I always love the "worst parade" signs. I think my favorite I didn't see until the end and it said something like "hurry up mom, I want to go to Disneyland". That was adorable.

I actually made a goal I didn't think I would make this time around: finally finishing in under 2:45! Official time was 2:43:23 and I am super stoked about it. I've knocked off a couple minutes with each race I've done. Eventually I want to try for 2:30 or under.

I don't think I could have finished in under 2:45 if the last two mile stretch didn't start off backstage at DCA again. All the CM's there were my DCA Stores co-workers, so it was nice to recognize every face I passed. Kind of kept me going because I think this one was the hardest for me to finish mentally so far.


----------



## TinkerPlouffe

Bah!! It was awesome!! What incredible feeling!! This was my first half so I gave my self a goal of 2hrs 30 mins or anything under 3!! And I did just that!!! I hit 2:35 and met some seriously incredible girls along the way!! It was amazing!! And those signs were a huge part of what kept me going! I loved the 
 " I just farted, you should probably run faster!"  loved it all <3


----------



## longhorns2

This weekend has been nothing short of amazing. It was am incredible race- though my time was well short of my planned finish. I think I have about 20 pictures and hundreds of memories from meeting my new running friends this weekend as compensation. So worth it!

Loved the course. Loved after celebration. Loved hanging with the disboarders yesterday Kirstie and Sarah!!

Going on walk in walts footsteps tour now.


----------



## indygirl99

longhorns2 said:


> This weekend has been nothing short of amazing. It was am incredible race- though my time was well short of my planned finish. I think I have about 20 pictures and hundreds of memories from meeting my new running friends this weekend as compensation. So worth it!
> 
> Loved the course. Loved after celebration. Loved hanging with the disboarders yesterday Kirstie and Sarah!!
> 
> Going on walk in walts footsteps tour now.



How was the tour? I'm doing that tomorrow.


----------



## longhorns2

It was good!  I loved seeing walts apartment. Very special.


----------



## kim3339

TinkerPlouffe said:


> I loved the " I just farted, you should probably run faster!"  loved it all <3



Where was that one? I liked the one the guy had at the end when we entered the parking lot that said "Why do all the girls run away from me?"

Liked the changes to the course this year, it's now officially my fave course of the 2 1/2's. Weather couldn't be better and the time change, even though early was great.

Congrats on everyone for finishing!!


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

Haha, can we just discuss the tease that was the Finish Line?!  I was so happy to see the Finish across the street when we were exiting the backstage DCA area, and then there was that stupid sharp left turn!  Oh that hurt my soul!  But I decided to plow through that last .1 of a mile at a full sprint (just to be done with the whole thing!!!).

Such a fun run, and my legs are nowhere near as sore as I thought they'd be today, definite bonus!


----------



## kirstie101

Just got home a couple hours ago and hopping on line for a quick minute. 
Didn't get to go back and read everyones posts yet but just wanted to really quickly add that the weekend was fabulous! I came so close to not even going and I am so glad I didn't let a few obstacles stop me! The race itself was awesome. My time was a PR though 9 minutes short of my goal. But thats ok, that just gives me something to shoot for next time! Had a blast meeting two new friends, Sarah and Patty, and celebrating our achievements together! It was my first rundisney race and I was impressed. I know I told DH I wasn't going to make Tink an annual thing..but um, shhh dont tell him I'm already thinking about registration for 2014
I gotta go wrangle two kids into bed. Can't wait to read more later and hear about everyones experiences!


----------



## Leskash75

I know I wasn't planning to do it again but it was so fun maybe weekend trip lol


----------



## Belle Ella

It was exciting to still see people in the Parks today who ran. I think I spent most of my shift on BVS chatting with guests who had been running. It was a fun guessing game as to who ran and who didn't. I think I only saw 6-8 actual medals but got to talk with many more about our experiences. I was secretly hoping someone from the DIS would be among them, but couldn't really ask, lol.


----------



## BlazerFan

I'm here 2 more days in the park. Not sure if I should still be wearing my medal.


----------



## longhorns2

Of course you can!

I'm heading home today. I'm ready. I opened DCA yesterday, and closed both parks last night. I'm whooped!!!

Amazing time at DL.  I'll be back!  I'd love to be a Tink runner next year.


----------



## Leskash75

I haven't wore my medal to park yet lol


----------



## Belle Ella

BlazerFan said:


> I'm here 2 more days in the park. Not sure if I should still be wearing my medal.



Do it! We work hard for those beauties, so we get to wear them with pride as long as we want, lol.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Belle Ella said:


> Do it! We work hard for those beauties, so we get to wear them with pride as long as we want, lol.



I agree .  We wore ours all day in the parks on Sunday.  Loved telling every runner I saw with a medal or race shirt, congratulations.  Great feeling.

Thank you soo much to everyone on these boards!  I only posted in the last few weeks but many of you took time to answer my questions and also ease my first time runner anxieties with your posts.

I finished in 2:05 which was way better than I was hoping for and to the lady at the end who I stared crying to bc my family was not there and my friends had not yet crossed the finish line,  THANK YOU!  Your kind words were just what I needed


----------



## wdwrich

Congratulations to all who participated/finished the Tink races.  Just a heads-up on the DL HM weekend.  Registration has only been open for just under three hours and already the Dumbo Double Dare (10k plus the HM) is sold out.  The 10k is 95% full and the HM is 60% full.  I know that some folks had early access via the expos, Disney Visa and DVC, but wow!

I'm signed up for the HM and DW is registered for the 10k.  Lots of $$, but it will be fun!


----------



## Shananana

I just have to say... that was awesome!
I loved all the costumes... I liked the group from Peter Pan (they even had a Smee!) and Periwinkle and Ursula and the fairy godmother and my favorite: Ralph and Vanellope.
I loved the "I Tink I can" shirts and my favorite sign was the "I didn't get up this early to see you walk"
And there's pictures:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.592022294157070.155068.139057592786878&type=1
I'm in the one with the Tweedle Dee/Dum, just to the left.

So excited for the Dumbo Dare! Where's THAT forum?


----------



## Belle Ella

Shananana said:


> I loved the "I Tink I can" shirts and my favorite sign was the "I didn't get up this early to see you walk"



Maybe I'm just overly sensitive but I get very discouraged by signs like that, especially if I'm passing one of them when I'm walking


----------



## kindakrazy2

Hey everyone!

Finally home and back online.  What an absolutely amazing weekend - nothing could have made it any more perfect then it was.

Finished in 2:36 so no where near a PR for me but I wasn't going for one.  I stopped and took a butt-load of pics along the way.  Even ran with Sean Astin for awhile - super nice guy.  

Had a wonderful celebratory lunch with Patty and Kirsten - wonderful new friends who I absolutely adore.  Was so great to meet people like you guys were we all hit it off so well right from the start.  

Hotel was perfect, weather was perfect, both runs were great, people were great everywhere I went....

Didn't want to come home.  Already freezing my tutu off up here!  LOL!  

How long until Princess?  LOL!  

Upload pics everyone!  I want to see you all in all your race glory!


----------



## kim3339

Shananana said:


> So excited for the Dumbo Dare! Where's THAT forum?



I thought there was a DDD specific one in the DL threads, but couldn't find it. Here's the DL forum one: DL 1/2

The WISH forum DDD Thread

And the WISH DL 1/2 Weekend thread


----------



## kindakrazy2

Oh - I registered for Dumbo too.  And its sold out.


----------



## lilybell08

Thank you so much for walking over to the start with me, Kim. I was such a nervous wreck that morning and it was so nice to be able to walk with someone who knew where they were going.  
I was above pace until mile 11 and then my knee started bothering me so I walked the last 2.1 miles and finished at 3:32:something. I'm a little bummed that I was only 2 minutes off of finishing within the 3:30 limit but I finished and was never threatened by sweepers so I'm happy. I'm so glad that I did this as my first half marathon. The first six miles flew by and it wasn't too difficult by that time to keep going.  I definitely want to try again to be below 3:30 next year.


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> Do it! We work hard for those beauties, so we get to wear them with pride as long as we want, lol.



Well, if you see someone (me) with a medal, say hi!


----------



## rmom

kim3339 said:


> The race has a 16 min/mile time limit and there are a lot of people who walk the race. And the Disney races are a great place to start b/c everyone is so encouraging while you're running. And the Tink race is geared more towards women so there will be _a lot_ more women than men if that will make you feel more comfortable.




So it is ok to walk the race? It looked like fun on Sunday. I can't run long/far and still breath normally - breathing takes priority .  Are there some Disney races where it is ok not to run and other where you must run?


----------



## kim3339

rmom said:


> So it is ok to walk the race? It looked like fun on Sunday. I can't run long/far and still breath normally - breathing takes priority .  Are there some Disney races where it is ok not to run and other where you must run?



It's absolutely okay to walk! The time limit on disney races is 16 min pace/3:30 1/2 marathon. The time starts from when the last person crosses the start line. For the 1/2's you are placed in corrals depending on what time you submit when you register. A corral goes off every 5 mins or so and there are between 5 to 7 corrals give or take. At the disney races, you see everything ~ people who run the whole race, people who do a run/walk ratio and people who walk the whole thing. The 5ks also give a 16 min time limit, but there are no corrals, you just line up. For the DL 5k in Aug they have placards where they'd like you to place yourself depending on how fast you go. As long as you finish in the time constraints, you can finish the races however you'd like. And they are _soooo_ much fun!!! I reccommend them to anyone and everyone!

In DL, they have the DL 1/2 weekend which is Labor Day weekend and registration opened today. Some events already sold out, but as of right now, the 1/2 is still open (but could fill w/in the next day of so) and the 5k that is still open. There's also the Tink 1/2 marathon weekend that just happened. They have the 5k and the 1/2 and registration opens sometime over the summer, I believe it was June last year and it's going to be over MLK weekend next Jan. They do a whole lot of races in WDW as well. If you go to rundisney.com, they'll have a whole bunch of info for you.


----------



## Belle Ella

BlazerFan said:


> Well, if you see someone (me) with a medal, say hi!



Wasn't around today but anyone I see in DCA tomorrow wearing theirs, I will definitely say hi


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> Wasn't around today but anyone I see in DCA tomorrow wearing theirs, I will definitely say hi



Ok. I guess it gives me an excuse to wear it one more day. .   Look around BVS?


----------



## Belle Ella

BlazerFan said:


> Ok. I guess it gives me an excuse to wear it one more day. .   Look around BVS?



Hollywood  More specifically Gone Hollywood, if you're still around at 5:30 or so.


----------



## Skpnw

Congrats to everyone and a big thank you to all of you that were so helpful with advice, etc. I finished about 5 minutes over my goal time, but it was a great experience. The kids races were also outstanding.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I found the marathonfoto pics of the half and a lot of my pics are not there - castle, finish line, etc and I'm wondering if more will show up in my account there.  Any one know?

And what about the ones from the Neverland 5km?  Will they go to the same place or will they be separate?  

Help a girl out!  LOL!


----------



## longhorns2

I've heard people say they were waiting on Brighthouse to post pics- like they thought there were 2 different photog groups out there?  Not sure.  But I didn't see anyone- anyone!!! - posting castle pics.  So maybe?


----------



## kindakrazy2

There were 2 official photog companies?  Oh my, this could get expensive....


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> I found the marathonfoto pics of the half and a lot of my pics are not there - castle, finish line, etc and I'm wondering if more will show up in my account there.  Any one know?
> 
> And what about the ones from the Neverland 5km?  Will they go to the same place or will they be separate?
> 
> Help a girl out!  LOL!



Same here! The one character pic I took in DL isn't there and theres no pic of me crossing the finish line.  I'm gonna keep checking back in case they add more. I'll be bummed if the one character pic I stopped for didn't turn out!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

kindakrazy2 said:


> I found the marathonfoto pics of the half and a lot of my pics are not there - castle, finish line, etc and I'm wondering if more will show up in my account there.  Any one know?
> 
> And what about the ones from the Neverland 5km?  Will they go to the same place or will they be separate?
> 
> Help a girl out!  LOL!



I have castle ones from MarathonFoto but no finish line or Cars Land ones...

Finisher's photo





Castle Pic





Belle Ella and I





my outfit


----------



## Belle Ella

Nice, Sarah! My castle pic didn't turn out very well, nor did my finish. Oh well. I don't get the photos since they cost so darn much. And even if it's a pain I'm glad I brought my camera. I'll post a couple of mine sometime today. Maybe.


----------



## my*gracie*girl

kindakrazy2 said:


> I found the marathonfoto pics of the half and a lot of my pics are not there - castle, finish line, etc and I'm wondering if more will show up in my account there.  Any one know?
> 
> And what about the ones from the Neverland 5km?  Will they go to the same place or will they be separate?
> 
> Help a girl out!  LOL!



I had an email on Sunday? with links to our Neverland 5k photos.  Maybe check spam if you haven't already?


----------



## kindakrazy2

my*gracie*girl said:


> I had an email on Sunday? with links to our Neverland 5k photos.  Maybe check spam if you haven't already?



Didn't have an email but I went to the Marathonfoto home page and plugged in my name and Neverland and they came up

I also went to my 1/2 photos that way and there were way more then if I followed the link.  Hopefully in the next few days more will come up....


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

kindakrazy2 said:


> Didn't have an email but I went to the Marathonfoto home page and plugged in my name and Neverland and they came up
> 
> I also went to my 1/2 photos that way and there were way more then if I followed the link.  Hopefully in the next few days more will come up....



I have a few more (finish line) photos showing now.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'm still hoping for castle shots.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## DharmaLou

Congrats to everyone - you are super inspirational!


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> Wasn't around today but anyone I see in DCA tomorrow wearing theirs, I will definitely say hi



Great to meet you tonight. Maybe I will see you in September.


----------



## kirstie101

Boo! Still no more pics added for me. Keeping my fingers crossed though that castle and character pics will still show up! 
So how is everyone feeling now? I think I've finally recovered!


----------



## Belle Ella

I found some more of my photos added today as well 

BlazerFan, I'm so glad you were able to stop by tonight! It was fantastic to meet you and I sure hope I'll see you in September!


----------



## longhorns2

DharmaLou said:


> Congrats to everyone - you are super inspirational!



Thank you!  So sweet!



kirstie101 said:


> Boo! Still no more pics added for me. Keeping my fingers crossed though that castle and character pics will still show up!
> So how is everyone feeling now? I think I've finally recovered!



I had a couple added yesterday- but still no castle or carsland.  I did get P&F and since I was a fireside girl, thats the one I really wanted!

I'm annoyed because I looked up my friends bib and theres extra pictures of me under her- my bib is CLEARLY visible- but I can't get them over to my account.  

I feel better- legs need a run to get unstiff, but I am mentally fried.  I cant believe I am doing this all again in a few weeks.  LOL  Sounded like a good idea 6 months ago... but I need a vacation from my vacation this time around!


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> Thank you!  So sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple added yesterday- but still no castle or carsland.  I did get P&F and since I was a fireside girl, thats the one I really wanted!
> 
> I'm annoyed because I looked up my friends bib and theres extra pictures of me under her- my bib is CLEARLY visible- but I can't get them over to my account.
> 
> I feel better- legs need a run to get unstiff, but I am mentally fried.  I cant believe I am doing this all again in a few weeks.  LOL  Sounded like a good idea 6 months ago... but I need a vacation from my vacation this time around!



Patty  - you will do great at Princess! I cant wait to hear all about it!  Did you already register for Disneyland half too?
For the pics that are under your friends bib number, do you think you could email the company and ask them to add them to your account. I mean if your Bib number is visible I dont see why they wouldn't! Glad the pic with P&F showed up though! Thought about stopping for that one but the line scared me away.


----------



## longhorns2

I'll do that if it doesn't show up later. Giving it a few more days. 

I did sign up for dumbo. Freaking a bit already.  It's not the race- but training in the heat!  Thank goodness for gym and treadmill!


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> I feel better- legs need a run to get unstiff, but I am mentally fried.  I cant believe I am doing this all again in a few weeks.  LOL  Sounded like a good idea 6 months ago... but I need a vacation from my vacation this time around!



You'll do great!! Don't worry!!  As for the vacation from your vacation, I totally know what you mean. This whole week, I've been falling asleep at 9pm. All excited last night b/c I thought I could make it and it was the finale for American Horror Story, but nope. I was asleep again.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'm freaking out a bit about Princess too.  It seemed like a good idea to do them back to back but now I'm not so sure.  I'm in my post-race slump where I don't want to run.

I had signed up for a 15km this Sunday so that I would actually get out there and race but I can't go because my youngest has a dance performance.  Gah!  

Physically I feel fine.  Was in agony on Sunday afternoon but was fine Monday.  Go figure.  Its mentally that I feel wiped out.


----------



## kindakrazy2

And still no Castle shots showing up.  Grrrrr....


----------



## longhorns2

Yep mental here too. I was good mostly on sunday, great on Monday (parks 7am-11:30pm!) but holy wow on Tuesday. Lol. 

Ran 2 today and felt good. I'm getting there. Next weekend will be another long- probably last before princess.  I'll be glad when I have that c2c around my neck I'm sure!!!


----------



## edna mode

https://twitter.com/i/#!/MilesToGoDrugEd/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2FZBXeIlj9





I'm hoping this posts for those looking for it.


----------



## edna mode

SILLYANDI said:


> Congrats everyone! Any chance anyone got a photo of the guy with the "this is the worst Disney parade EVER! Choreography sucks!" ?  I took one but it's blurry



Here you go: https://twitter.com/i/#!/MilesToGoDrugEd/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com/ZBXeIlj9
https://twitter.com/i/#!/MilesToGoDrugEd/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2FZBXeIlj9

Congrats everyone. I made it across the finish line upright and my knees came with me. Signed up for the 10K.


----------



## SILLYANDI

Yeah, I am officially registered this time, and doing the Dumbo Double Dare! Did the Tink last weekend with a personal best time so I'm really looking forward to the challenge and improving my time again!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Its making me a bit sad that this thread is dead.  

If anyone has signed up for Dumbo or Princess - get thee into the threads!


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> Its making me a bit sad that this thread is dead.
> 
> If anyone has signed up for Dumbo or Princess - get thee into the threads!



And I might just go lurk over there even though I'm not running them!


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> And I might just go lurk over there even though I'm not running them!



You can be an honorary runner...you really should be there with us Kirsten.


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> You can be an honorary runner...you really should be there with us Kirsten.



Seriously, just because you and Patty are so much fun, if we werent doing a family camping trip that weekend, Im pretty sure I'd being signing up for it!


----------



## kim3339

kindakrazy2 said:


> Its making me a bit sad that this thread is dead.
> 
> If anyone has signed up for Dumbo or Princess - get thee into the threads!



I'm doing DDD. You gotta come over to the DL thread here w/ me, it's so quiet! It was going good last week when people were registering, but since Thurs or so nothing! 



kirstie101 said:


> And I might just go lurk over there even though I'm not running them!



I thought you were doing DL?


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> I'm doing DDD. You gotta come over to the DL thread here w/ me, it's so quiet! It was going good last week when people were registering, but since Thurs or so nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were doing DL?



Nope no DL for me. The thought of running in SoCal in late August scares me...plus its a traditional camping weekend for the fam. But I will be back for Tink next year! Also hoping to get into Nike again in the fall.


----------



## longhorns2

I miss Tink!!!

I'm blocking out any mention on how miserable aug/sep is at DL.  It's going to be unseasonably cold for me!


----------



## jessicaerv

I miss this thread too!  At the risk of sounding overly dramatic... I feel kinda homeless.  

I knew there was no way I would be signing up for the DL 1/2, but I kinda wanted to get in for the 10k.  By the time I had made up my mind it was sold out.  *Definitely* in for the Tink next year again, though.  I had soooo much fun, and I am making it my goal to increase my speed and shave 30 minutes off my time!


----------



## longhorns2

Awwweee....  Yeah, gotta have the next one set up!  At least we know when Tink will be!  Can't wait to return.


----------



## LuvSulley

kim3339 said:


> I'm doing DDD. You gotta come over to the DL thread here w/ me, it's so quiet! It was going good last week when people were registering, but since Thurs or so nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were doing DL?





jessicaerv said:


> I miss this thread too!  At the risk of sounding overly dramatic... I feel kinda homeless.
> 
> I knew there was no way I would be signing up for the DL 1/2, but I kinda wanted to get in for the 10k.  By the time I had made up my mind it was sold out.  *Definitely* in for the Tink next year again, though.  I had soooo much fun, and I am making it my goal to increase my speed and shave 30 minutes off my time!



Are either of you on Facebook? There's a group for NorCal/Bay Area runners that my friend started. The group name is Got the Runs or if I can add you, just PM me  

I am feeling very motivated after Tinkerbell. I didn't break any records but I finished which was my goal. I'm feeling more confident and better about myself so I have been good about training again. I'm registered for DDD and I'm planning to register for a bunch of local 10ks in between now and then.


----------



## kim3339

LuvSulley said:


> Are either of you on Facebook? There's a group for NorCal/Bay Area runners that my friend started. The group name is Got the Runs or if I can add you, just PM me
> 
> I am feeling very motivated after Tinkerbell. I didn't break any records but I finished which was my goal. I'm feeling more confident and better about myself so I have been good about training again. I'm registered for DDD and I'm planning to register for a bunch of local 10ks in between now and then.



Love the name. I"ll have to check it out. I'm on facebook, but I'm not. I just use it for race pages mostly, like Run Disney or the Nike race, which is only facebook and not website. 

Not sure where you are in NorCal, but the Color Run is the 1st weekend in March at Candlestick. Did it last year and it was SOOOO much fun.


----------



## kim3339

Girlies...... if you didn't notice, I changed the title. (Thanks again Sherry!)  I also updated the 1st couple of posts for next year. Now we can keep it going until next January!!

So who's in again for next year!?!

I was thinking of maybe splurging next year and staying at PP that way I'm really close, even though the walk from Harbor isn't bad. Although I heard you were able to walk back to Stovall's after the race this year vs. last year. We'll have to see what the prices look like. 

And way off topic, but can I just rant about prices in NY. It's complete sticker shock from prices at DL and WDW. I was checking out hotels for marathon weekend just in case and even the HoJos is $250 a night.I found a nice one yesterday and when I went back on the site today, it went up $90 to $315. It's like they figure out it's marathon weekend and they double their prices. Thank god Disney doesn't do that.


----------



## kirstie101

I'm in for Tink for next year! I'm also thinking of possibly doing PPH. I'll have to see how funds play out! It would definitely be cheaper if I left the fam at home next year but DD6 might not forgive me!


----------



## kirstie101

Kim- sucks about the NY hotel prices! Reminds me of SF for Nike! Crazy!


----------



## AZlady

And way off topic, but can I just rant about prices in NY. It's complete sticker shock from prices at DL and WDW. I was checking out hotels for marathon weekend just in case and even the HoJos is $250 a night.I found a nice one yesterday and when I went back on the site today, it went up $90 to $315. It's like they figure out it's marathon weekend and they double their prices. Thank god Disney doesn't do that.[/QUOTE]

Funny- I am also planning a trip to NYC and just shocked at the crazy prices !!


----------



## sunflare

I'm in for 2014 and hoping to get friends to do it too


----------



## longhorns2

I'm in for Tink!  At least that is my heartfelt wish abd plan!  And I'll also stay at PPH or DLH next year.  Loved PPH for being so perfectly located for the race.  Couldn't have been easier- especially post race.  I'll need to share a room- cant afford it solo so hope my friend goes again or I'll have to drum up a roomie!


----------



## StarGirl11

I'm torn about this race, honestly I am. I love the Tink race, I love the history I have with it now. On the other hand though I am planning to gear up for Goofy in 2015 hopefully (for the 10th anniversary). And I need to get a full under my belt again (in good time) before considering Goofy preferably at least a year out of Goofy. So consider me on the fence right now. 

I think I am going to have to wait and see how the rest of this year plays out, because I would love to run Tink again. I just hate that they are keeping the races within a week of each other. I can't do the week turn around.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'm hoping to be in for next year too and right now I plan to be but I'm a single mom with a daughter with some serious medical issues so I really don't know what next year will bring....right now I'm planning on being there though!


----------



## DharmaLou

So. I'm currently 100lbs overweight but just had thyroid surgery and am getting my levels under control & just joined a gym to help take off as many of the extra lbs the thyroid so kindly left me with. I don't think in any way, shape or form I will be ready for a 1/2, BUT my bucket list includes doing a 5K so I think I am going to sign up for the Neverland 5K (and kids run) and do my best to get out there next year! Knowing I have almost a year will motivate me to do my best with both weight and running!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm in! I'm in! Shooting for Legacy gosh darnit so of course I can't miss it. I seriously need to put the money away for it now so lack of funds don't make me miss out on registration.


----------



## longhorns2

StarGirl11 said:


> I'm torn about this race, honestly I am. I love the Tink race, I love the history I have with it now. On the other hand though I am planning to gear up for Goofy in 2015 hopefully (for the 10th anniversary). And I need to get a full under my belt again (in good time) before considering Goofy preferably at least a year out of Goofy. So consider me on the fence right now.
> 
> I think I am going to have to wait and see how the rest of this year plays out, because I would love to run Tink again. I just hate that they are keeping the races within a week of each other. I can't do the week turn around.



I have this concern as well.  My goal is to be in such kick booty shape by 2015 that I can do both back to back and it be fine. 

I think I'll be able to do the races, but my issue will be having some restraint between the 2 races!  I mean--- I'll be at DISNEY  Either one means I am hitting the parks hard core.  I just can't help myself- commando at it's finest!    So that's the rub for me.  I'll have to go do goofy, then visit a beach for a couple days rather than stay on site too long.  I'd be itching to do too much when my legs will need the rest!

And I'd already write off Tink as the fun run- I mean, after 39+ miles can one really expect to PR?!


----------



## mrsmoore

I am thinking about making this my goal for my first 1/2 (might possibly try to find one local in the fall first). I am thinking 2014. Are there in blog recaps out there of this year's race? 

Thanks!


----------



## longhorns2

I plan on writing mine this afternoon!  I'll post it when I do.


----------



## lilybell08

I am definitely planning to do Tink again next year. Dh wants to do it too so I'm trying to find someone who can go with us and watch the kids during the race.


----------



## jessicaerv

DharmaLou said:


> So. I'm currently 100lbs overweight but just had thyroid surgery and am getting my levels under control & just joined a gym to help take off as many of the extra lbs the thyroid so kindly left me with. I don't think in any way, shape or form I will be ready for a 1/2, BUT my bucket list includes doing a 5K so I think I am going to sign up for the Neverland 5K (and kids run) and do my best to get out there next year! Knowing I have almost a year will motivate me to do my best with both weight and running!



DharmaLou, let me tell you that I was/am in the same position you are right now in terms of weight.  When I started training for the Tink 1/2 in late July I was 240 (5'9"), but my goal weight is 160.  I lost 18 pounds while training, but had I really watched my diet (which I didn't) I would have lost probably close to twice that much.  I ran a 5k in September, a 10k in October and then the Tink 1/2 in January.  *AND I FINISHED!!*  I ran/walked and completed the 1/2 in 3:37:29.

My point is - don't sell yourself short.  You have plenty of time to get yourself into jog/walk shape for next year's Tink 1/2.  Start slow by using a free Couch to 5k program.  I used 5k101 . com, but there are sooooo many out there.

And these are some of the most supportive folks I've ever met.  Put yourself in the frame of mind that you can do it, and you will!


----------



## jessicaerv

kim3339 said:


> Girlies...... if you didn't notice, I changed the title. (Thanks again Sherry!)  I also updated the 1st couple of posts for next year. Now we can keep it going until next January!!
> 
> So who's in again for next year!?!
> 
> I was thinking of maybe splurging next year and staying at PP that way I'm really close, even though the walk from Harbor isn't bad. Although I heard you were able to walk back to Stovall's after the race this year vs. last year. We'll have to see what the prices look like.



Kim, you rock!!  Now I don't feel homeless!  

I am sooo in for Tink next year.  My DH doesn't know it yet, but since I'm going to start running again in a week or two, he'll get the picture.

I stayed at Stovall's for this last Tink.  The room was pretty nice, and the location was *super* convenient, especially after the race.  However, my first night (Friday) I had a cricket crawl across my leg while I was lounging in bed reading my Nook  (could have been worse, could have been a cockroach!) and then a couple of drunk men convinced themselves that my room was theirs around midnight.  After a couple minutes of trying the key without success, they laughingly realized their mistake and ran off.   The second night my sister said that someone in the adjoining room decided to try to open the doors to access our room (again around midnight).  Somehow I slept through that whole episode. 

All in all, I would stay there again if it was just me, but next year, I'm planning on a family trip.  I'd like my DD to run the kids race because she always wants a medal "just like Mommy." 

To that end, I'll likely try to book PPH.  My 3 year old DD loves it there, and she and DH can roll out of bed around 8:00 race morning to cheer me at the finish line.


----------



## jessicaerv

lilybell08 said:


> I am definitely planning to do Tink again next year. Dh wants to do it too so I'm trying to find someone who can go with us and watch the kids during the race.



Wonder if we can get a bunch of kids together and book a couple babysitters.  Might be cost efficient...

Anyone want to explore this option with me?


----------



## longhorns2

jessicaerv said:


> DharmaLou, let me tell you that I was/am in the same position you are right now in terms of weight.  When I started training for the Tink 1/2 in late July I was 240 (5'9"), but my goal weight is 160.  I lost 18 pounds while training, but had I really watched my diet (which I didn't) I would have lost probably close to twice that much.  I ran a 5k in September, a 10k in October and then the Tink 1/2 in January.  *AND I FINISHED!!*  I ran/walked and completed the 1/2 in 3:37:29.
> 
> My point is - don't sell yourself short.  You have plenty of time to get yourself into jog/walk shape for next year's Tink 1/2.  Start slow by using a free Couch to 5k program.  I used 5k101 . com, but there are sooooo many out there.
> 
> And these are some of the most supportive folks I've ever met.  Put yourself in the frame of mind that you can do it, and you will!



Listen to Jessica!  Anyone CAN do this!  it just takes dedication and training.  Start now- you will be well on your way by the time registration rolls around!  

Side note Jessica- I also ended up -18 lbs though I was shooting for 20... for the same reason you mentioned.  helllloooo food issues!  But I was happy with that progress since I had been stalled for a while before I started training!  Next year, I'll be AT LEAST 30lbs lighter at Tink.  Watch out yall! 



jessicaerv said:


> Wonder if we can get a bunch of kids together and book a couple babysitters.  Might be cost efficient...
> 
> Anyone want to explore this option with me?



Great idea- but I'm out.  I'm rollin' solo dudes!    Well, I say that, but I might be convinced to take my DD with me if my sister comes down with hers.  Then she can watch them while I do the half- we will all do the 5K together.  I'd love to get my DD excited about running!


----------



## DharmaLou

jessicaerv said:


> DharmaLou, let me tell you that I was/am in the same position you are right now in terms of weight.  When I started training for the Tink 1/2 in late July I was 240 (5'9"), but my goal weight is 160.  I lost 18 pounds while training, but had I really watched my diet (which I didn't) I would have lost probably close to twice that much.  I ran a 5k in September, a 10k in October and then the Tink 1/2 in January.  *AND I FINISHED!!*  I ran/walked and completed the 1/2 in 3:37:29.
> 
> My point is - don't sell yourself short.  You have plenty of time to get yourself into jog/walk shape for next year's Tink 1/2.  Start slow by using a free Couch to 5k program.  I used 5k101 . com, but there are sooooo many out there.
> 
> And these are some of the most supportive folks I've ever met.  Put yourself in the frame of mind that you can do it, and you will!



Thanks  

I'll be honest - with asthma and other issues I've never ran more than a mile (or a little over a mile) in my life. Even when I was 100lbs lighter. Part of it was mental, some was physical. Ultimately, I'd LOVE to do the 1/2. I'm not going to say no for 2014, but if I'm unable to, I really want to complete a goal of running an entire 5K. 

But I won't say never!


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> Kim- sucks about the NY hotel prices! Reminds me of SF for Nike! Crazy!





AZlady said:


> Funny- I am also planning a trip to NYC and just shocked at the crazy prices !!



I know it's crazy! I guess it's just sticker shock b/c I'm used to DL prices and I did AS Sports at WDW. But it's like they hear marathon weekend and just gauge you, and what's worse is you have to pretty much lock up a room now, b/c tomorrow the price could go up. 



longhorns2 said:


> Listen to Jessica!  Anyone CAN do this!  it just takes dedication and training.  Start now- you will be well on your way by the time registration rolls around!



I 3rd what Jessica and Patty say. You can totally do these races. 



DharmaLou said:


> I'm not going to say no for 2014, but if I'm unable to, I really want to complete a goal of running an entire 5K.



But if you do the 5k and not the 1/2, it's still better than not doing anything!  And for what it's worth, the Never Land 5k is my fave out of the Disney 5k's. I've done most of the DL 5k's in Sept and did the Princess/Royal 5k in WDW, but the Never Land one is the best. You're either in the park or backstage the _entire _course, and when you go from DL to DCA, you are still backstage going under the walkway from Harbor to the parks. The mile markers are totally themed out and there are tons of pirates and characters out! So, so, so much fun. And, if they keep the time like they did this year, it's dark out which adds a fun ambiance to it w/ everything "night" lit. It's perfect when you get to the end of the race/finish line and walking out of the park. The sun is just starting to rise and it hits the parks in a really pretty and neat way you usually don't get to see.


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Kim, you rock!!  Now I don't feel homeless!
> 
> All in all, I would stay there again if it was just me, but next year, I'm planning on a family trip.  I'd like my DH to run the kids race because she always wants a medal "just like Mommy."
> 
> To that end, I'll likely try to book PPH.  My 3 year old DD loves it there, and she and DH can roll out of bed around 8:00 race morning to cheer me at the finish line.



Thanks for the info on Stovall's. That's funny you had drunk guys at your door, I had the same thing in WDW my last night too! I stayed at Stovall's just once, but it was 5 or 6 years ago and don't remember it well. I just know that it's close. I'll probably book it when reservations come out as a just in case, but really want to do PPH. It's right there and it's the cheapest of the 3 on-sites. Plus I very rarely stay on-site so if it's not crazy priced, I'll probably splurge. My big debate is how many days to stay ~ I knew it was a 3day weekend, but I really was surprised at the lines on Sunday afternoon. It just seemed a lot more crowded during that weekend than Labor Day weekend. We'll see.


----------



## longhorns2

Sunday in the parks:  in.sane.  I've never seen it that bad at DL or wdw.  I was happy to be hiding out in club 33. Lol. But then again- who wouldn't?!?

It was nothing like that on Monday though. Just Sunday.


----------



## FlameGirl

Hello ladies (and gentlemen?  Gentleman?)

I'd like to say I'm totally in for the Tink next year, but I guess we'll have to see how the Disneyland 1/2 goes first.  I do want that medal, though.


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> I've never seen it that bad at DL or wdw.  I was happy to be hiding out in club 33. Lol. But then again- who wouldn't?!?
> 
> It was nothing like that on Monday though. Just Sunday.



Oh my god! So lucky!!!! A girl in the office just read an online article to me about the club and I was saying how I'd love to go just for a day. (Especially after hearing the prices) I've been in the lobby on a tour, but would love to spend the day out on the verandas just people watching from up there. How was it?

Good to know and keep in mind about Mon. being better than Sun.


----------



## longhorns2

Best. Day. Ever!!!!!

Really amazing and special. Can't thank our benefactor enough for the opportunity. Spent hours inside. Great view of tiana singing from the balcony too!

I'll never forget how wonderful the CMs were to us as well.


----------



## indygirl99

DharmaLou said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'll be honest - with asthma and other issues I've never ran more than a mile (or a little over a mile) in my life. Even when I was 100lbs lighter. Part of it was mental, some was physical. Ultimately, I'd LOVE to do the 1/2. I'm not going to say no for 2014, but if I'm unable to, I really want to complete a goal of running an entire 5K.
> 
> But I won't say never!



You can so do this. 

I started running June 24 2012. I am a outofshape overweight 50 yr old bad asthmatic who just completed her first Tinker Bell. 

I did the Galloway and ran/walk/ran the race and finished in an upright position. I never saw the Balloon ladies or the sweepers and did not have one bit of trouble with my asthma during the race.

I dropped 20 pounds and increased my lung function so much in the 7 months from the start of my training to race day and my doctors are smiling bigger than me at my accomplishment. I had Jeff Galloway as a online trainer and he worked out a program for me that took my asthma and lower level of fitness into consideration and because of him I DID IT. 

Start out just walking, walk to the end of the road, then walk to the next block, progress to that mile. Then add in a few jogging steps, then do the couch to 5k. Enter a few 5k races that are friendly to walkers. Complete one at a fast walk, then you will want to walk/run one. Then look out Tinker Bell.


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> Girlies...... if you didn't notice, I changed the title. (Thanks again Sherry!)  I also updated the 1st couple of posts for next year. Now we can keep it going until next January!!
> 
> So who's in again for next year!?!
> 
> I was thinking of maybe splurging next year and staying at PP that way I'm really close, even though the walk from Harbor isn't bad. Although I heard you were able to walk back to Stovall's after the race this year vs. last year. We'll have to see what the prices look like.
> 
> And way off topic, but can I just rant about prices in NY. It's complete sticker shock from prices at DL and WDW. I was checking out hotels for marathon weekend just in case and even the HoJos is $250 a night.I found a nice one yesterday and when I went back on the site today, it went up $90 to $315. It's like they figure out it's marathon weekend and they double their prices. Thank god Disney doesn't do that.




I am so in for next year. I already told them at work that I was doing Tinker Bell again next year even if I had to find another job.  It's on my weekend to work next year.

And try hotel prices in Washington DC. Prices for the Nike WHM in April for hotels are $300-600 a night. Even getting something outside DC and riding the metro in is still in the almost $300 range. Of course not as bad as a friend that paid $1000 a night to be in DC for the presidentail inaugaration 

Looks like someone will be working extra at her job to pay for the hotel since we are going to make a 2 week vacation out of the DC trip.


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Best. Day. Ever!!!!!
> 
> Really amazing and special. Can't thank our benefactor enough for the opportunity. Spent hours inside. Great view of tiana singing from the balcony too!
> 
> I'll never forget how wonderful the CMs were to us as well.



As I read your 1st line, I totally pictured Rapunzel screaming that as she swings around the tree!  Was there a time limit for the amount of time you spent up there or could you stay as long as you like?


----------



## longhorns2

As long as we liked. At least no one told us we had to go. 

I used to say saddest ride at wdw is the magical express (bus) ride to airport

There's something sadder at DL though. 

Taking the club 33 lift down!  Lol

I really didn't want to go.


----------



## DharmaLou

indygirl99 said:


> You can so do this.
> 
> I started running June 24 2012. I am a outofshape overweight 50 yr old bad asthmatic who just completed her first Tinker Bell.
> 
> I did the Galloway and ran/walk/ran the race and finished in an upright position. I never saw the Balloon ladies or the sweepers and did not have one bit of trouble with my asthma during the race.
> 
> I dropped 20 pounds and increased my lung function so much in the 7 months from the start of my training to race day and my doctors are smiling bigger than me at my accomplishment. I had Jeff Galloway as a online trainer and he worked out a program for me that took my asthma and lower level of fitness into consideration and because of him I DID IT.
> 
> Start out just walking, walk to the end of the road, then walk to the next block, progress to that mile. Then add in a few jogging steps, then do the couch to 5k. Enter a few 5k races that are friendly to walkers. Complete one at a fast walk, then you will want to walk/run one. Then look out Tinker Bell.



You are really making me feel better about this! Well, registration isn't for a while so I have time to get started and work on losing some weight as well. I turn 40 in April, so I think doing something like this (even if it's just running the 5K) would be great to add to my list of life experiences. 

Plus, DD (4) wants to go to see the fairies and already asked if Lord Milori & Queen Clarion (fairy royalty) will be there


----------



## indygirl99

DharmaLou said:


> You are really making me feel better about this! Well, registration isn't for a while so I have time to get started and work on losing some weight as well. I turn 40 in April, so I think doing something like this (even if it's just running the 5K) would be great to add to my list of life experiences.
> 
> Plus, DD (4) wants to go to see the fairies and already asked if Lord Milori & Queen Clarion (fairy royalty) will be there



Another thing to remember is that you will be training at elevation but running at sea level so it will be easier to run disney.


----------



## DharmaLou

indygirl99 said:


> Another thing to remember is that you will be training at elevation but running at sea level so it will be easier to run disney.



Oh yeah! I forgot about that. When my brother visits from Minnesota he always does CrossFit at the gym by our house and despite being in great shape he wants to keel over when he's done!

So, I brought this up on Facebook and I have a short list of people who are interested in forming a team! A few are serious runners and the others are amateurs like me (well, I'm a novice). SO excited to have set this as a goal and for the support here on the DIS and IRL too!


----------



## kirstie101

For those of you who stayed at DLH or PPH this year, was noise from the race start an issue for non runners in your room or at the hotel that you know of?


----------



## longhorns2

I think we woke up a smidge early because of the noise- but it really wasn't bad.  I also heard some noise from the 5K though. 

It's not terrible- but we were out of the room of course before they started sending runners off.  So NO idea how loud it was in the room at that point with cheers and send off.


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> I'm in! I'm in! Shooting for Legacy gosh darnit so of course I can't miss it. I seriously need to put the money away for it now so lack of funds don't make me miss out on registration.



I would like to keep going for Legacy too!


----------



## Jeffreelancer

DharmaLou said:


> You are really making me feel better about this! Well, registration isn't for a while so I have time to get started and work on losing some weight as well. I turn 40 in April, so I think doing something like this (even if it's just running the 5K) would be great to add to my list of life experiences.
> 
> Plus, DD (4) wants to go to see the fairies and already asked if Lord Milori & Queen Clarion (fairy royalty) will be there



I am a head coach in a running/walking group and the primary group I coach are the walkers. I also coach runners that do 4 minutes walking and 1 minute running. everyone that completes the program in the running group are able to finich a half marathon in under 3:30. Many of the members are weight challenged, but our program builds up the miles slowly so your body is able to handle the mileage by the time you are doing the race.

My suggestion would be to follow the Galloway training program for any of the Disney half marathons and start as soon as you can. Alter the program as you need to, but make sure you are steadily adding mileage even if it is only 1/2 mile each week. Set a 5k goal race far enough out so you have time to do sufficient training. After that do a 10k and if everything goes well you should try to do a half before the Timker Bell registration opens. Registration opens on July 9th so you have time to accomplish all of these. Make sure your first half has a very generous course limit (at least 4 hours). Some races even allow an early start for walkers or slower runners.

If you do choose to register for Tink you should submit a finish time of 2:45 even though you probably will not be able to do that time. This will give you a better chance of being put into corral C or D which will give you a 10-20 minute buffer in front of the sweepers.

Since you have asthma you should consult your doctor before starting a training program.


----------



## Shananana

Oh! I'm so in for next year. I don't know if it's going to be a family trip again or what.

However, (I'm putting this out there) I hope that it's just a drop off, seeing how we're looking to move back "home".


----------



## tiggerjay

My wife and I will be doing the half again, and probably have our kids do the fun run. I might try to get our 6 (then 7) year old to be able to do the 5k, that would be a lot of fun!


----------



## kim3339

Patty and Sarah ~  Good luck this weekend and safe travels! Hope the race and C2C goes well for you. Sarah, hope the flight isn't too long for you.


----------



## longhorns2

Thanks!!!  I keep forgetting about c2c. Lol. Hope I remember to get my medal.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> Thanks!!!  I keep forgetting about c2c. Lol. Hope I remember to get my medal.



I'll be stalking your FB page for pics!!! HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## longhorns2

At airport- waiting.  Flight is late. Boo!


----------



## DharmaLou

Good luck to those this weekend!

I've started my slow but sure training for the Tink


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> At airport- waiting.  Flight is late. Boo!



That sucks! Hope everything else goes okay and you get there still somewhat close to when you were supposed to.  Don't spend too much at the expo... 




DharmaLou said:


> I've started my slow but sure training for the Tink



 Congrats!!


----------



## jessicaerv

BEST OF LUCK TO OUR C2C'ERS!!!!!!!!  

And *way to go*, DharmaLou!  You'll see - there is only upside to this.


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> BEST OF LUCK TO OUR C2C'ERS!!!!!!!!
> 
> And *way to go*, DharmaLou!  You'll see - there is only upside to this.



Jessica! Not sure where you are up here, sorry if you mentioned it before. But got an email yesterday that they'll doing a Color Run here in San Jose on 5/18. It's going to be over by HP Pavilion and reg opens next Fri if you're interested. It's a Sat and the day before Bay to Breakers.


----------



## jessicaerv

kim3339 said:


> Jessica! Not sure where you are up here, sorry if you mentioned it before. But got an email yesterday that they'll doing a Color Run here in San Jose on 5/18. It's going to be over by HP Pavilion and reg opens next Fri if you're interested. It's a Sat and the day before Bay to Breakers.



Aw, Kim, thanks for thinking of me!  I'm in Sacramento, so not horribly far out of the geographical area, but I'm planning on being in SoCal around that time.  The Color Runs sound like a blast - I think they have one here in Sac.  I'll have to check it out.  I'm also intrigued by the Electric Runs.  Have you seen those?

My next run is on March 16 - a Biggest Loser 5k here in Sacramento.  Supposedly there will be some of the former Biggest Loser "contestants" that will participate.  Wonder who it will be?  Hoping for a PR (which wouldn't be that difficult since I am sloooooooooooow... except I've taken a break since the Tink and haven't run a lick).


----------



## FLIPPER11986

Count me in. Just ran the princess half so want to earn my coast to coast medal!!!


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

FLIPPER11986 said:
			
		

> Count me in. Just ran the princess half so want to earn my coast to coast medal!!!



Unfortunately, the Tink '13 already happened, and the '14 race won't earn your C2C. One has to complete an east coast and west coast race in the same calendar year to achieve a C2C. Now if you could someway find yourself in the DL '13 Half that would get it.


----------



## FLIPPER11986

Oh no - I thought I was within the year and the half is sold out


----------



## kim3339

FLIPPER11986 said:


> Oh no - I thought I was within the year and the half is sold out



If you want to run in Sept., you might want to check and see if there are still charity spots open. On the WISH thread, someone mentioned that they were able to register late last week.


----------



## longhorns2

I signed my sister up last week for DL half. 290 includes a park ticket through get travel. Might still have spots!


----------



## jessicaerv

Patty - how was the Princess?  Is the C2C medal worth it?!


----------



## longhorns2

jessicaerv said:
			
		

> Patty - how was the Princess?  Is the C2C medal worth it?!



Completely worth it!!!  It's a really beautiful medal and I'm do glad I got it!  Funny thing- I'm doing DDD and W&D so I technically am doing it twice this year!  But they don't give a second medal. 

Princess was amazing. I ran with tinkeramy and saysay from Dis and we are planning Tink next year!  They are pros at stopping for pics so we got a ton. Weather was not so great but manageable.  

Big difference from Tink in size of the race. It's huge!!!  But I love wdw and had an amazing time!

Totally loved doing both girl power races.


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> Completely worth it!!!  It's a really beautiful medal and I'm do glad I got it!  Funny thing- I'm doing DDD and W&D so I technically am doing it twice this year!  But they don't give a second medal.
> 
> Princess was amazing. I ran with tinkeramy and saysay from Dis and we are planning Tink next year!  They are pros at stopping for pics so we got a ton. Weather was not so great but manageable.
> 
> Big difference from Tink in size of the race. It's huge!!!  But I love wdw and had an amazing time!
> 
> Totally loved doing both girl power races.



Next year is a big year for me.  I'll be turning 40.  
I'm considering going for the C2C next year, but not sure which WDW run to do.  I think Princess (although better for training purposes) might be too close to Tink for work purposes.  

Have you done the F&W 1/2 before?  Isn't that in November?  How is the weather then (humidity)?


----------



## lisachrystine

Count me in for Tink 2014! It will be my first half  My only goal is to finish and not get swept  Is there a new thread for 2014 - or will we be adding on to this one? I need to know what to follow.


----------



## DharmaLou

lisachrystine said:


> Count me in for Tink 2014! It will be my first half  My only goal is to finish and not get swept  Is there a new thread for 2014 - or will we be adding on to this one? I need to know what to follow.



I think we've just been using this one.

I see you're in CO - we have a small Facebook group for some of us that live here (and a few friends out of state) to work on motivating/goal setting/eating right if you'd like an invite to it. If you do, send me a PM with your name so I can add you.


----------



## longhorns2

jessicaerv said:
			
		

> Next year is a big year for me.  I'll be turning 40.
> I'm considering going for the C2C next year, but not sure which WDW run to do.  I think Princess (although better for training purposes) might be too close to Tink for work purposes.
> 
> Have you done the F&W 1/2 before?  Isn't that in November?  How is the weather then (humidity)?



 I'm doing W&D this year!  I think it's a crap shoot weather wise. Last year was great for both W&D and PHM. This year it was humid for PHM. So who knows?  In theory both should be low humidity.


----------



## lisachrystine

DharmaLou said:


> I think we've just been using this one.
> 
> I see you're in CO - we have a small Facebook group for some of us that live here (and a few friends out of state) to work on motivating/goal setting/eating right if you'd like an invite to it. If you do, send me a PM with your name so I can add you.



Ok, subscribing to this one!
Sent you a PM. Thanks.


----------



## jobo

Count me in for the 2014 Tink. I ran it this year and had a great time!
 Run Disney just asked me to participate in a survey
One of the questions was:


_runDisney is considering hosting a Half Marathon event in Paris, France in the Fall of 2014 (between late September and early November). The Disneyland® Paris Half Marathon race course would wind through both Disneyland Paris theme parks and Disney® Village, with the last 89 miles running through the countryside surrounding the Disneyland Paris parks.
Keeping your other planned trips in mind, if this event was offered, how interested would you be in participating in the Disneyland Paris Half Marathon for 50 euros (about $70 US)?_

I wonder if there will be a Continent to Continent medal.


----------



## jessicaerv

jobo said:


> Count me in for the 2014 Tink. I ran it this year and had a great time!
> Run Disney just asked me to participate in a survey
> One of the questions was:
> 
> 
> _runDisney is considering hosting a Half Marathon event in Paris, France in the Fall of 2014 (between late September and early November). The Disneyland® Paris Half Marathon race course would wind through both Disneyland Paris theme parks and Disney® Village, with the last 89 miles running through the countryside surrounding the Disneyland Paris parks.
> Keeping your other planned trips in mind, if this event was offered, how interested would you be in participating in the Disneyland Paris Half Marathon for 50 euros (about $70 US)?_
> 
> I wonder if there will be a Continent to Continent medal.



Oh wow!  I love Paris and have yet to go to DLP.  I'm not sure I'd want to spend my Paris time running a half marathon, but then again... what better way to work off all those croissants!! 

Coming from the West Coast, a destination half marathon would be a very costly and time consuming endeavor.


----------



## longhorns2

My 20th anniversary is next fall. He'll yeah I'd run Paris!


----------



## jobo

I agree, cost and time would be a huge factor. 

They did give a how interested would you be in a 4 night stay at a Disneyland Paris hotel, 3 day park ticket and entry for the ½  for  $1,100.  

It is the off season, so the flights might be cheaper.  Its a lot more involved than just hopping in your car and driving to the Land.  Ha


----------



## kim3339

I got the survey too!! Don't know if I could swing it next year, but definitely the following year. 

The flights would be long, but the nice thing is that my sister lives in Boston. Maybe I could break it up and stay w/ her 1 day on the way in and out. From CA, that's what a 12 hour flight? I don't have a problem flying, it's just that long, in a cramped seat...


----------



## jessicaerv

Confession time.

I am registered for a 5k on Saturday.  I'm really excited.  However.........

I haven't run since the Tink.  At all.  Ah well.  Baby steps back into the game, right?  

Can I get a ?


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Confession time.
> 
> I am registered for a 5k on Saturday.  I'm really excited.  However.........
> 
> I haven't run since the Tink.  At all.  Ah well.  Baby steps back into the game, right?
> 
> Can I get a ?



 Good luck Sat!!!  At least the weather should be nice.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

jessicaerv said:
			
		

> Confession time.
> 
> I am registered for a 5k on Saturday.  I'm really excited.  However.........
> 
> I haven't run since the Tink.  At all.  Ah well.  Baby steps back into the game, right?
> 
> Can I get a ?



You'll do fine. Before I ran Tink I hadn't run since the DL Half. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jessicaerv

Thanks Kim and Sarah.

I had hopes of a PR for this 5k, but I doubt that will happen since I haven't done a lick of exercise in 6+ weeks.  If nothing else, at least this shall serve as motivation for me to do more than this:  

Also, this is our local Biggest Loser Run/Walk so I'll be in good company with other couch potatoes.


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Thanks Kim and Sarah.
> 
> I had hopes of a PR for this 5k, but I doubt that will happen since I haven't done a lick of exercise in 6+ weeks.  If nothing else, at least this shall serve as motivation for me to do more than this:
> 
> Also, this is our local Biggest Loser Run/Walk so I'll be in good company with other couch potatoes.



You'll be fine! 

Have you heard about any of the biggest loser people going? That might be fun. 

Just thought I'd mention it on this thread, b/c we've talked about it on the WISH thread yesterday and today ~ Stovall's is open on the main BW site for race weekend if anyone is staying there. Next thing you know, it'll be time to register!


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> Thanks Kim and Sarah.
> 
> I had hopes of a PR for this 5k, but I doubt that will happen since I haven't done a lick of exercise in 6+ weeks.  If nothing else, at least this shall serve as motivation for me to do more than this:
> 
> Also, this is our local Biggest Loser Run/Walk so I'll be in good company with other couch potatoes.



I had thought about doing that one but then ended up registering for Run or Dye instead...and now I'm skipping that one anyway cause we're gonna go to the shelter and look for a new doggie instead. 
Good Luck on Saturday! Let me know how it is. Sounded like it would be fun!
Next thing I'm registering for is the Zoo Zoom out at Sac zoom on 4/14. Theres a 5K and a 10K and your family (up to 4 people) gets into the zoo for free after! Check it out if you're up for another race!


----------



## jessicaerv

kirstie101 said:


> I had thought about doing that one but then ended up registering for Run or Dye instead...and now I'm skipping that one anyway cause we're gonna go to the shelter and look for a new doggie instead.
> Good Luck on Saturday! Let me know how it is. Sounded like it would be fun!
> Next thing I'm registering for is the Zoo Zoom out at Sac zoom on 4/14. Theres a 5K and a 10K and your family (up to 4 people) gets into the zoo for free after! Check it out if you're up for another race!



My friend is doing the Run or Dye.  I have heard about the Zoo Zoom and really wanted to do it, but I'll be in Vegas that weekend (woe is me). 

Kim, the only BL "celebrity" that I've heard of so far is Dan Evans.  He entered a few seasons ago with his mom Jackie.  Had the floppy blond hair and got a tattoo when the contestants went to Vegas. Remember him?  I liked him, so meeting him might be fun.  I hear they are only expecting about 2000 runners, small compared to Tink. 

How much is Stovall's charging right now?  I think I might try to stay on property next year, though because I want my DH and my DD (who will be 4) to come with.


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Kim, the only BL "celebrity" that I've heard of so far is Dan Evans.  He entered a few seasons ago with his mom Jackie.  Had the floppy blond hair and got a tattoo when the contestants went to Vegas. Remember him?  I liked him, so meeting him might be fun.  I hear they are only expecting about 2000 runners, small compared to Tink.
> 
> How much is Stovall's charging right now?  I think I might try to stay on property next year, though because I want my DH and my DD (who will be 4) to come with.



I do remember him. That'd be cool to meet him, he seemed really nice. 

I got a room w/ 2 doubles for $213 after taxes for 2 nights ($91 a night). I might change to PPH depending on what their price is. I'd love to stay there and splurge, but the coupon girl in me says stay at Stovall's for more than 1/2 the price and same distance racewise.  We'll see, tons of time to decide.


----------



## keahgirl8

I was in the Biggest Loser race today!  I met Dan and Jackie Evans, and they were very nice!


Back on topic, I am thinking about doing the Tink half next year!  The dream is to get Coast to Coast, but I don't know if I can do it physically or financially!


----------



## indygirl99

keahgirl8 said:


> I was in the Biggest Loser race today!  I met Dan and Jackie Evans, and they were very nice!
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I am thinking about doing the Tink half next year!  The dream is to get Coast to Coast, but I don't know if I can do it physically or financially!



How did the race go today? Details please.

I ran my 10K in the 40 degree rain. My fingers are still not thawed out. This is the course that I had trouble with last October and only completed 5K. Today after it pouring rain all of mile 3 I was so wanting to stop after just 5K but I kept going. Wasn't my best time but I DID complete the whole 10K. 

The race was at a golf course so we had a bunch of hills. Not the nice long incline but some pretty steep ups and down. And I'm not really fond of hills in any form but now I can say I did it. 

Join us for Tink you will have so much fun.


----------



## BlazerFan

indygirl99 said:
			
		

> How did the race go today? Details please.
> 
> I ran my 10K in the 40 degree rain. My fingers are still not thawed out. This is the course that I had trouble with last October and only completed 5K. Today after it pouring rain all of mile 3 I was so wanting to stop after just 5K but I kept going. Wasn't my best time but I DID complete the whole 10K.
> 
> The race was at a golf course so we had a bunch of hills. Not the nice long incline but some pretty steep ups and down. And I'm not really fond of hills in any form but now I can say I did it.
> 
> Join us for Tink you will have so much fun.



Great job indygirl99. Was this the uberthon?


----------



## indygirl99

BlazerFan said:


> Great job indygirl99. Was this the uberthon?



Yes it was. Was your walking group there? 

They had a division for race walking. DH and I looked for you but didn't see you. We were not sure if you were there or not.

I really like how uberthon sets up and runs their races. I like that they encourage all levels of runners, walkers and all levels of fitness.

Plus the medals are really nice. Not as nice as Disney but still impressive.


----------



## keahgirl8

indygirl99 said:


> How did the race go today? Details please.
> 
> I ran my 10K in the 40 degree rain. My fingers are still not thawed out. This is the course that I had trouble with last October and only completed 5K. Today after it pouring rain all of mile 3 I was so wanting to stop after just 5K but I kept going. Wasn't my best time but I DID complete the whole 10K.
> 
> The race was at a golf course so we had a bunch of hills. Not the nice long incline but some pretty steep ups and down. And I'm not really fond of hills in any form but now I can say I did it.
> 
> Join us for Tink you will have so much fun.



Good for you!  Sometimes you just have to push through!

It was a great race.  We ran through downtown, and alongside the river.  Nice scenery and pretty level surface.  I thought I had started out too fast and would tire out before I was finished, but I didn't!  I actually ran my personal best time, 35:48!  This was at a 3:1 run/walk.


----------



## Torrance

Hi!  So glad I found this thread! I'll be running the Tinker Bell in 2014.  It'll be my first half marathon -- I'm so excited!  Looking forward to following along with all of your updates here.


----------



## jessicaerv

Keahgirl, I probably saw you at the 5k!  It was a great course, I really loved it.  and I got a picture with Jackie while Dan was performing behind us.  She was really sweet and they both looked like they are still in great shape.

I am still slow, but I did get my PR!  I shaved about 1 min/mile off my previous 5k, so I'll take it!


----------



## BlazerFan

indygirl99 said:
			
		

> Yes it was. Was your walking group there?
> 
> Plus the medals are really nice. Not as nice as Disney but still impressive.



no, I did the Shamrock 5k with a friend who is registered for the new Disney 10k over Labor Day weekend so she wanted to see where she was for pacing. 

I've only done one Uberthon, the Run for Kyron so no medals, but it was a good event.


----------



## indygirl99

BlazerFan said:


> no, I did the Shamrock 5k with a friend who is registered for the new Disney 10k over Labor Day weekend so she wanted to see where she was for pacing.
> 
> I've only done one Uberthon, the Run for Kyron so no medals, but it was a good event.



DH said he would walk whichever race I decided to do. I didn't think he was up to 35,000 of my best friends running   so we did the Luckython out in Aloha.

It was capped at 500 initially AND everyone got a medal no matter if you walked, ran or crawled. So I thought this was the better option for DH. Plus I was determined to conquer this course, and I like bling.


----------



## keahgirl8

jessicaerv said:


> Keahgirl, I probably saw you at the 5k!  It was a great course, I really loved it.  and I got a picture with Jackie while Dan was performing behind us.  She was really sweet and they both looked like they are still in great shape.
> 
> I am still slow, but I did get my PR!  I shaved about 1 min/mile off my previous 5k, so I'll take it!



Awesome!  It was so much fun!  I loved running across the bridge and into the park!


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> I had thought about doing that one but then ended up registering for Run or Dye instead...and now I'm skipping that one anyway cause we're gonna go to the shelter and look for a new doggie instead.



Did you find a dog?



keahgirl8 said:


> It was a great race.  We ran through downtown, and alongside the river.  Nice scenery and pretty level surface.  I thought I had started out too fast and would tire out before I was finished, but I didn't!  I actually ran my personal best time, 35:48!  This was at a 3:1 run/walk.



Congrats on the PR!! And you should do Tink next year again. 



indygirl99 said:


> I ran my 10K in the 40 degree rain. My fingers are still not thawed out. This is the course that I had trouble with last October and only completed 5K. Today after it pouring rain all of mile 3 I was so wanting to stop after just 5K but I kept going. Wasn't my best time but I DID complete the whole 10K.
> 
> The race was at a golf course so we had a bunch of hills. Not the nice long incline but some pretty steep ups and down. And I'm not really fond of hills in any form but now I can say I did it.



Congrats on finishing and pushing through ~ sometimes it's harder to do that than the distance.



Torrance said:


> Hi!  So glad I found this thread! I'll be running the Tinker Bell in 2014.  It'll be my first half marathon -- I'm so excited!  Looking forward to following along with all of your updates here.



 Welcome!!You are going to have so much fun at the race!!



jessicaerv said:


> Keahgirl, I probably saw you at the 5k!  It was a great course, I really loved it.  and I got a picture with Jackie while Dan was performing behind us.  She was really sweet and they both looked like they are still in great shape.
> 
> I am still slow, but I did get my PR!  I shaved about 1 min/mile off my previous 5k, so I'll take it!



Yay PR!!!  See and you were worried about the race!!

I didn't do anything last week, no gym, no running, no nothing, just to enjoy 1 more week w/ nothing before I start training again this week. Went a little stir crazy, but it was kinda nice not doing anything and to wake up Sat and Sun w/o a run to do. But I start up again tomorrow w/ a short run and gym or dance class tomorrow night.


----------



## kirstie101

Kim - no no doggie yet. Might go back during the week though. Its crazy how they have new dogs every day.


----------



## jessicaerv

kirstie101 said:


> Kim - no no doggie yet. Might go back during the week though. Its crazy how they have new dogs every day.



Oooooo, Kirstie ----- nice avatar picture!!!


----------



## jessicaerv

kim3339 said:


> Yay PR!!!  See and you were worried about the race!!
> 
> I didn't do anything last week, no gym, no running, no nothing, just to enjoy 1 more week w/ nothing before I start training again this week. Went a little stir crazy, but it was kinda nice not doing anything and to wake up Sat and Sun w/o a run to do. But I start up again tomorrow w/ a short run and gym or dance class tomorrow night.



I know, right?

What's up next for you, Kim?  What are you training for?

I'm trying to twist my sister's arm into signing up for W&D to get our C2C this year.  The problem is... going all the way to Florida means I really need to take my whole family and make this a big trip.  That means my DH, my (by then 4 yo) DD, my sister and her BF, and my mom and dad.  None of us can really afford it, but if I can snag a 3 or 4 bedroom at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and cook a lot of meals in our lodging, then maybe we can swing it.

Airfare is a killer, though.


----------



## AZlady

I should read all 1596 posts (ha!) to find this answer....but what hotel is closest? Im thinking of splerging and getting a room on site.
Thank you!
Stacy


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> Kim - no no doggie yet. Might go back during the week though. Its crazy how they have new dogs every day.



I guess that's some what good that you have choices, but that's way more sad that they have dogs coming in every day.  Good luck with your looking!



jessicaerv said:


> What's up next for you, Kim?  What are you training for?
> 
> I'm trying to twist my sister's arm into signing up for W&D to get our C2C this year.  The problem is... going all the way to Florida means I really need to take my whole family and make this a big trip.  That means my DH, my (by then 4 yo) DD, my sister and her BF, and my mom and dad.  None of us can really afford it, but if I can snag a 3 or 4 bedroom at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and cook a lot of meals in our lodging, then maybe we can swing it.
> 
> Airfare is a killer, though.



My next race is the Mission City 5k at Great America. Are you ready for this ~ it's a 5k race, you get a shirt and a medal and entrance into GA for the day and it's only $45!! After that it's the Color Run in SJ and Bay to Breakers in May and the Dumbo race in Sept. And I just found out a week and a 1/2 ago that I got into the NYC Marathon in Nov, super excited about that one. Like you, I haven't done much since Tink ~ I got a cold about a week after and _finally_ got over it last week. So I need to build my base and leg strength back up again. Plus, I really want to kill this one; it's kinda like my Boston. 

As for W&D... if you can afford it, I say go for it! I get the $ thing, it's expensive and for that many people...  Have you looked at maybe renting points for a DVC big suite? For airfare, that's a tough one. I lucked out and went through SJC and it was $250/rt. Are you flying in and out of Sac or is SFO an option?


----------



## kim3339

AZlady said:


> I should read all 1596 posts (ha!) to find this answer....but what hotel is closest? Im thinking of splerging and getting a room on site.
> Thank you!
> Stacy



Closest resort hotel is the Paradise Hotel, staging area and finish are in the parking lot. Non-resort hotel is Best Western Stovall's which is across the street from the parking lot. Right now, Stovall rooms are open and around $90-95 and PPH will be around $230-250.


----------



## AZlady

kim3339 said:
			
		

> Closest resort hotel is the Paradise Hotel, staging area and finish are in the parking lot. Non-resort hotel is Best Western Stovall's which is across the street from the parking lot. Right now, Stovall rooms are open and around $90-95 and PPH will be around $230-250.



Thanks. I like to stay at CCI, how much closer is BW?  
I'm only concerned due to the EARLY start time.


----------



## kim3339

AZlady said:


> Thanks. I like to stay at CCI, how much closer is BW?
> I'm only concerned due to the EARLY start time.



Stovall's is way closer to the start. It's on the corner of Katella and DL Drive. The start line is on DL Drive where the monorail crosses over the street. From Stovall's it's no more than 1/4 mile to the start and from the finish, it's across the street. From CCI, you would have to walk down Katella to DL Drive and then down to the start - the Katella block to DL drive is about 1/2 mile, so about 3/4 to the start. Depending on what corral you're in, at Stovall's you could even stay in your hotel until 4:30-4:45. And the nice thing is that b/c the hotel is across the street from the finish, if you normally do a drop bag, you really don't to b/c you just have to cross the street.

Hope that helps!


----------



## longhorns2

Question about stovalls- what's up after the race?  Can you describe the route back to hotel room?  I heard there were issues first year but easier last year- but not sure I followed what the issues were

 Trying to stay at PPH again, but have stovalls booked as a back up!


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> Question about stovalls- what's up after the race?  Can you describe the route back to hotel room?  I heard there were issues first year but easier last year- but not sure I followed what the issues were
> 
> Trying to stay at PPH again, but have stovalls booked as a back up!



I didn't encounter any issues after the race last year.  Then again, I was one of the last finishers.   The issue could have been the course had us running across DL drive into the parking lot, but the exit to leave the finish line staging area was north of the course, thereby effectively blocking the route back to Stovalls, which is south of the parking lot we finished in.  At least, this is what I envision could have been the problem.  Can anyone else weigh in?


----------



## jessicaerv

kim3339 said:


> My next race is the Mission City 5k at Great America. Are you ready for this ~ it's a 5k race, you get a shirt and a medal and entrance into GA for the day and it's only $45!! After that it's the Color Run in SJ and Bay to Breakers in May and the Dumbo race in Sept. And I just found out a week and a 1/2 ago that I got into the NYC Marathon in Nov, super excited about that one. Like you, I haven't done much since Tink ~ I got a cold about a week after and _finally_ got over it last week. So I need to build my base and leg strength back up again. Plus, I really want to kill this one; it's kinda like my Boston.
> 
> As for W&D... if you can afford it, I say go for it! I get the $ thing, it's expensive and for that many people...  Have you looked at maybe renting points for a DVC big suite? For airfare, that's a tough one. I lucked out and went through SJC and it was $250/rt. Are you flying in and out of Sac or is SFO an option?




The Mission City race sounds great.  I haven't been to Great America since my one and only visit waaaaaay back in the late 80s.  How is it as a theme park?

I've been kicking around the idea of Bay to Breakers.  I think the party atmosphere would be a riot, I just don't feel the need to see all the nudity. 

And the NYC Marathon?!!??!  CONGRATS!!!!!    I bet you'll slay that thing, no problem.

Still wishing about W&D.  Could use a little


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Question about stovalls- what's up after the race?  Can you describe the route back to hotel room?  I heard there were issues first year but easier last year- but not sure I followed what the issues were
> 
> Trying to stay at PPH again, but have stovalls booked as a back up!



Like Jessica said, with changing the course the way they did, it kinda opened DL Drive up. If you remember the end this year, we came out of the backside parking lot/road of DCA and crossed the street straight into the parking lot w/ the little loop. The year before, we turned left on DL Drive to Katella and right onto Katella and then into the parking lot. So b/c it was along the course vs cutting across the course they were making people walk all the way around. I'm with you though, playing around w/ staying at PPH and Stovall's as back up, we'll see.



jessicaerv said:


> The Mission City race sounds great.  I haven't been to Great America since my one and only visit waaaaaay back in the late 80s.  How is it as a theme park?
> 
> I've been kicking around the idea of Bay to Breakers.  I think the party atmosphere would be a riot, I just don't feel the need to see all the nudity.
> 
> Still wishing about W&D.  Could use a little



Oh my gosh ~ GA, have only been once since the late 90s and even that was like 2000 or so. It was actually my 1st job when I was a teenager and when I went back in '00 it had completely changed and I was looking at the map and it looks like it's changed again. They took out the Tidal Wave, that was one of my fave rides.  They also took out the ride that was like 3 circles w/ cages that were kinda like a mini ferris wheel. It'll definitely be interesting to check it out, plus the race will be over before the park opens so you get the whole day in the park. 

You should totally do B2B!! I remember hearing they banned nudity last year or the year before. There might be a little, but not crazy like it used to be. But I'm like you, I don't need to see nude people running. 

 for W&D!!!


----------



## AZlady

Maybe I should clarify , I'm doing the 5k, is the start at same location


----------



## kim3339

AZlady said:


> Maybe I should clarify , I'm doing the 5k, is the start at same location



Got ya! If you're doing the 5k, as long as everything stays the same as the past 2 years, stay at CCI. The start for the 5k is at the Castle inside the park and we end over by WOC and Little Mermaid. And unless they change how they've been doing it, it's been 1st come 1st line up along the streets around the hub and down Main St; pretty much the later you get there, the further back you are. I know they changed things for WDW 5ks and for the DL 1/2 in Sept, they asked you for an estimated time so they might change and do mini corrals for Neverland as well. 

They let you in DL about an hour before the race starts and people start to filter in. A tip if you're bringing your camera, get there close to when it opens and you can get some nice shots of the promenade and park w/o anybody around.


----------



## zendisney

Carla Gerardino
Zendisney on the boards
1/2 marathon
I think I am going to stay on property. 
Looking forward to getting to know everyone.
Is there a facebook group started already?
Peace,
Carla


----------



## DharmaLou

How many of you walked more than you ran last year? 

I am starting at zero. I am 100lbs overweight (but I've lost 6 lbs so far this month ) and training 3 days a week right now with just walking. I've walked a 13.1 before, but I also weighed 80 lbs less than I do right now. I know in 10 months I will be ready, but I don't know how much running will be involved. I hope to be a minimum of 50 lbs lighter by then as well.


----------



## keahgirl8

DharmaLou said:


> How many of you walked more than you ran last year?
> 
> I am starting at zero. I am 100lbs overweight (but I've lost 6 lbs so far this month ) and training 3 days a week right now with just walking. I've walked a 13.1 before, but I also weighed 80 lbs less than I do right now. I know in 10 months I will be ready, but I don't know how much running will be involved. I hope to be a minimum of 50 lbs lighter by then as well.



I just finished my first 5K, so I can't really answer this but I will say, you just have to do what is best for you.  I am doing a run/walk ratio of 3:1 right now, but as I increase my distance, I will start playing with the intervals.  Do what you can.  You're doing it.  That's the important part.


----------



## DharmaLou

keahgirl8 said:


> I just finished my first 5K, so I can't really answer this but I will say, you just have to do what is best for you.  I am doing a run/walk ratio of 3:1 right now, but as I increase my distance, I will start playing with the intervals.  Do what you can.  You're doing it.  That's the important part.



Congrats on your HUGE weight loss! I hope to someday be able to put up a ticker just like yours!

What have you done to lose weight?


----------



## keahgirl8

DharmaLou said:


> Congrats on your HUGE weight loss! I hope to someday be able to put up a ticker just like yours!
> 
> What have you done to lose weight?



Thanks!  You will.  If I can, you can!

I have been doing Weight Watchers and lots of exercise.  They keys are:  tracking what you eat, measuring portions, getting plenty of exercise, drinking lots of water, and most importantly, having your head in the right place.


----------



## DharmaLou

I'm doing WW also - glad to hear it has worked so well for you along with exercise and living well!


----------



## Jeffreelancer

DharmaLou said:


> How many of you walked more than you ran last year?
> 
> I am starting at zero. I am 100lbs overweight (but I've lost 6 lbs so far this month ) and training 3 days a week right now with just walking. I've walked a 13.1 before, but I also weighed 80 lbs less than I do right now. I know in 10 months I will be ready, but I don't know how much running will be involved. I hope to be a minimum of 50 lbs lighter by then as well.



If you are worried about the time and the sweepers you should register with a time of 2:45. My wife and used a time of 3:00 and were in corral D. If you use a 2:45 time you have a good chance of starting in corral C. This will give you at least a 20 minute buffer so you would really have about 3:50 to finish.

The 3:30 cutoff starts when the last person in the last corral crosses the start line. We finished around 3:39 since we stopped and took pictures with all the characters and walked most of the race.


----------



## AZlady

Newbie here-

I was going to do the 5k ( I can do it without stopping, not bragging... Just not a runner)
I want spare time to take photos and not be stressed. 
But now thinking of the 1/2. I'm in pretty descent shape , just can't run 13.1. Do lots of people walk?
My other questions is I was thinking of doing it with my DD13, she's not athletic.  We can walk together? And still have time for fun photos ?
Thanks!!!


----------



## kirstie101

AZlady said:


> Newbie here-
> 
> I was going to do the 5k ( I can do it without stopping, not bragging... Just not a runner)
> I want spare time to take photos and not be stressed.
> But now thinking of the 1/2. I'm in pretty descent shape , just can't run 13.1. Do lots of people walk?
> My other questions is I was thinking of doing it with my DD13, she's not athletic.  We can walk together? And still have time for fun photos ?
> Thanks!!!



I know there are people who walk the entire thing. Not sure how many. There are tons of people, myself included who do run/walk intervals the whole time. If you're running a 5K already you have plenty of time to train for the half. Google Jeff Galloway and read up on his run/walk training plans. For Tink you have to maintain a 16:00 min/mile pace. I think you can do it!


----------



## Jenn310

My mom and I are in for this one for next year along with Princess..need to get that coast 2 coast medal!!
Really thinking about staying at Sovalls upon reading everyones suggestions,the Disneyland hotels seem a bit out of our budget I think. I haven't seem to Disneyland in 20 years, so super excited to be going back!


----------



## kirstie101

For hotels, if you're thinking of staying at Hojos, they offer a 25% discount to Tink runners. Call in house reservations to ask for the discount.


----------



## DharmaLou

zendisney said:


> Carla Gerardino
> 
> Is there a facebook group started already?



I have a facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/125323644307552/

It's mainly for friends and friends of friends that are working on both weight loss and training for the Tink, but if you request to join and message me that you're from the DIS I will approve you - we all need encouragement!


----------



## kim3339

zendisney said:


> Carla Gerardino
> Zendisney on the boards
> 1/2 marathon
> I think I am going to stay on property.
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> Is there a facebook group started already?
> Peace,
> Carla



 Welcome!!



DharmaLou said:


> How many of you walked more than you ran last year?
> 
> I am starting at zero. I am 100lbs overweight (but I've lost 6 lbs so far this month ) and training 3 days a week right now with just walking. I've walked a 13.1 before, but I also weighed 80 lbs less than I do right now. I know in 10 months I will be ready, but I don't know how much running will be involved. I hope to be a minimum of 50 lbs lighter by then as well.



I walked it last year. Usually I do a run/walk ratio, but I did WDW the week before. There were a lot of people walking and enjoying the race. That's the nice thing about the Disney races is that there isn't pressure on time, aside from the sweepers, that there is on a race say like Boston. I forgot where I read it, but it couldn't be truer, it doesn't matter if you finish first or dead last, you still finish and you still get that pretty medal. Although, last year after Tink I thing they posted a video on the blog about the girls that finished last and after seeing that, I would love to come in last some time! All the characters were there and some went over the finish line with them and a big celebration. 



keahgirl8 said:


> I just finished my first 5K, so I can't really answer this but I will say, you just have to do what is best for you.  I am doing a run/walk ratio of 3:1 right now, but as I increase my distance, I will start playing with the intervals.  Do what you can.  You're doing it.  That's the important part.




Congrats on the weight loss! That's awesome!!! 



AZlady said:


> I was going to do the 5k ( I can do it without stopping, not bragging... Just not a runner)
> I want spare time to take photos and not be stressed.
> But now thinking of the 1/2. I'm in pretty descent shape , just can't run 13.1. Do lots of people walk?
> My other questions is I was thinking of doing it with my DD13, she's not athletic.  We can walk together? And still have time for fun photos ?
> Thanks!!!



Oh my goodness, when it comes to the Disney races, I'm one of the worst peer pressurers!!  Yes you can totally do this race!!! Like mentioned about, you're fine with a 5k and you still have 10 months. Jeff Galloway puts out a training schedule for the race and you can find tons of training programs online as well. Most of them are around 12 weeks and have you starting out w/ your longest runs being 3 or 4 miles. 

On race day, you're in your corrals based on the time you submit when you register. Anything under 2:45, you will need a race over 6 miles to support it, but anything between 2:45 and 3:30 you just submit your time. As for doing the race w/ your DD, make sure you submit the same time, unless it's under 2:45 like I mentioned above and you will 99% of the time be in the same corral. On the off chance you guys are in different corrals, you can drop down a corral ~ if she's in C and you're in D, she can drop down, you can't move up. Another tip is that if you happen to be in the last corral, try to be as close to the front as possible, b/c the time starts when the last person crosses the start line and that could give you an extra couple of minutes. 

For pic stops along the course, if you're close to the 3:30 time limit, just be choosy when it comes time for stops. The characters will only be in the parks, which, if like last year, is mile 2-5 or so and then 11 1/2 - 12 1/2. They don't put out a list of characters but you can judge by the lines when you go by or pick and choose which one is a top choice. Out of the parks, it's mostly cheerleaders and bands. I don't remember seeing a clock at the start line, but they have them at every mile, so if you're not wearing a watch, it helps as far as keeping on track.




Jenn310 said:


> My mom and I are in for this one for next year along with Princess..need to get that coast 2 coast medal!!
> Really thinking about staying at Sovalls upon reading everyones suggestions,the Disneyland hotels seem a bit out of our budget I think. I haven't seem to Disneyland in 20 years, so super excited to be going back!



 Hi!


----------



## jessicaerv

kim3339 said:


> I don't remember seeing a clock at the start line, but they have them at every mile, so if you're not wearing a watch, it helps as far as keeping on track.



Yes, they have the huge clocks.  But if you're running anywhere near the sweepers there will also be folks standing next to the clock hollering what your pace is.  Mile 6 they were yelling "FOUR MINUTES AHEAD OF THE SWEEPERS!!"  Mile 7 "ONE MINUTE 45 SECONDS AHEAD OF THE SWEEPERS!!" At Mile 9 I really started to panic because those folks were frantically hollering "YOU ARE 45 SECONDS *BEHIND *SWEEPER PACE!  PICK IT UP!!!" (True story, unfortunately ) At Mile 10, nobody was screaming at me to move my big tush, so it was around that point the sweepers stop looming.

I finished at 3:39 and change (so I must have been really close to JeffreeLancer).


----------



## jessicaerv

Oops, duplicate post.


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Yes, they have the huge clocks.



Are they in the center or off to the side? Curious, because I didn't see it last year either and I thought it was weird, b/c I've always seen them for the DL 1/2.


----------



## indygirl99

AZlady said:


> Newbie here-
> 
> I was going to do the 5k ( I can do it without stopping, not bragging... Just not a runner)
> I want spare time to take photos and not be stressed.
> But now thinking of the 1/2. I'm in pretty descent shape , just can't run 13.1. Do lots of people walk?
> My other questions is I was thinking of doing it with my DD13, she's not athletic.  We can walk together? And still have time for fun photos ?
> Thanks!!!



When will your DD be 14?

If she is not 14 by January 19, 2014 she won't be able to run the half marathon. You have to be 14 to run the half. She will be able to do the 5K though. And have plenty of time for photos.

I was not a runner until I decided to do Tink this year and I ran/walk/ran it and never saw the sweepers, so yes you can so do this.

If your DD won't be 14 maybe do the 5K with her this year and work on next year as a goal for both of you to do Tink half together. She can be your cheerleader this year as you run the half with the rest of us.  Either way welcome to this wonderful addiction.


----------



## longhorns2

This morning I realized I'm doing W&D, Space Coast, Tink and hopefully Princess... one a month for 4 months straight.  Oh. My.

When did I become a *gasp* runner?!?!?


----------



## kim3339

AZlady said:


> My other questions is I was thinking of doing it with my DD13, she's not athletic.  We can walk together? And still have time for fun photos ?



Seeing Indygirl's post reminded me of another thing ~ another idea is to do the 5k w/ DD, if she wants to do that one or both of them, and use it to take the pics. Like I said above, the only "Disney" photo opps are in the parks and it's usually the same out both days; that way you can get your pics in on Sat and not have to worry about time (they don't have sweepers and as long as you're not doddling you're fine). Plus, the 5k starts later so it'll be lighter out and there are less people than the 1/2 so shorter lines and better pics! 



longhorns2 said:


> This morning I realized I'm doing W&D, Space Coast, Tink and hopefully Princess... one a month for 4 months straight.  Oh. My.
> 
> When did I become a *gasp* runner?!?!?



Look at you go!! Is Space Coast the one in FL over Thanksgiving?


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> This morning I realized I'm doing W&D, Space Coast, Tink and hopefully Princess... one a month for 4 months straight.  Oh. My.
> 
> When did I become a *gasp* runner?!?!?



Sooo jealous!!! And look at you go! I know I'm inspired


----------



## AZlady

kim3339 said:


> Seeing Indygirl's post reminded me of another thing ~ another idea is to do the 5k w/ DD, if she wants to do that one or both of them, and use it to take the pics. Like I said above, the only "Disney" photo opps are in the parks and it's usually the same out both days; that way you can get your pics in on Sat and not have to worry about time (they don't have sweepers and as long as you're not doddling you're fine). Plus, the 5k starts later so it'll be lighter out and there are less people than the 1/2 so shorter lines and better pics!
> 
> ?



DD turn 14, three weeks later...so no 1/2. I'm okay with that. I really just want to go for the fun and get photos w/ characters. I assumed there would be lots of kids running the 5k and I would feel like I'm stealing the character time ( if that makes sense). 
We got AP last week and just trying to plan fun weekends to go- and Tink seemed fun


----------



## longhorns2

kirstie101 said:


> Sooo jealous!!! And look at you go! I know I'm inspired



Funny talking to DH last night. Mentioned space coast and he didn't remember giving the ok on it

Thank goodness I had it in text!!!  He totally gave the go ahead in January. Lol

Lots of running for me this year.


----------



## dewingedpixie

I've checked in over on the board on Wish but I wanted to say hello over here as well. I'll be coming in from the Nation's Capital


----------



## jessicaerv

kim3339 said:


> Are they in the center or off to the side? Curious, because I didn't see it last year either and I thought it was weird, b/c I've always seen them for the DL 1/2.



They were off to the side either next to or under or around the mile markers.  I distinctly remember them because they were showing me how snail-like I really am.


----------



## jessicaerv

longhorns2 said:


> This morning I realized I'm doing W&D, Space Coast, Tink and hopefully Princess... one a month for 4 months straight.  Oh. My.
> 
> When did I become a *gasp* runner?!?!?



You're sick.  No other way to explain it.

And I'm officially out for the W&D in November.  One of my two 10 year old cars has decided it wants to cost me $1500 every 3 months in repair bills, so I'm in the market for a new vehicle.  Its been heavenly to not have a car payment for the last 5 or 6 years, but it'll be sooooo nice to enjoy a new car again.


----------



## kim3339

AZlady said:


> DD turn 14, three weeks later...so no 1/2. I'm okay with that. I really just want to go for the fun and get photos w/ characters. I assumed there would be lots of kids running the 5k and I would feel like I'm stealing the character time ( if that makes sense).
> We got AP last week and just trying to plan fun weekends to go- and Tink seemed fun



Don't worry about stealing pic time. There are kids that do the 5k but the pic lines aren't long at all and way shorter than the 1/2. A lot of the little kids do the kid races after the 5k so while there are kids that do the 5k, it's about 75%/25% adults to kids. Last year for the 5k I dressed up as Mr Smee and brought my camera for pics and the line was only a few mins and it was all adults!  The mile markers are really themed out as well. So if you want to do the race w/ your DD and take pics, I wouldn't worry and would sign up and have a blast!



jessicaerv said:


> They were off to the side either next to or under or around the mile markers.  I distinctly remember them because they were showing me how snail-like I really am.



Oh no, sorry for the confusion, I meant a clock at the start line.  I've noticed the mile marker ones, but for the past 2 years haven't seen/found the one at the start. I see it for DL so thought it was weird I missed the Tink one. It helps b/c it helps me figure out where I'm at when I see the mile marker clocks.


----------



## kim3339

Good morning ladies, just rad about this on facebook and the WISH thread so thought I would post it too:

Breaking news for RunDisney fans! Princess Half-Marathon weekend will now feature a 10K. Completing both the 10K & Princess half-marathon will earn you a Glass Slipper Challenge medal and completing both the Princess half-marathon at Walt Disney World and the Tinkerbell half-marathon at DisneyLand Resort will earn you a special coast-to-coast medal with a pink overlay & lanyard! 

Registration for the Princess half-marathon begins June 11. Registration for Tinkerbell half-marathon begins June 11 if you are also registering for the Princess half-marathon, otherwise it will start on July 9.

Anyone else a sucker for this and going to do it?


----------



## kirstie101

Bit of a repost from the WISH thread but I soooooooo want to do this. Probably not gonna happen, but I can at least dream of ways to pull it off for the next month until registration opens up. 
But most likely fo rme it will still be just Tink and thats ok. Hopefully they'll have an early registration for AP or Visa holders. I dont think Tink is gonna sell out much faster this year than last year.


----------



## longhorns2

I was going anyway... so yeah, I'm a sucker!  I am just happy I get to sign up for Tink at the same time as PHM now.


----------



## longhorns2

Kirsten, we can always find you roomies if you need them!


----------



## niclodn

Well, it looks like I'm definitely in for this one again this year.  And Princess now that they've announced the new pink C2C medal  I even went ahead and booked a room at Stovall's


----------



## kim3339

niclodn said:


> I even went ahead and booked a room at Stovall's



That's so funny you booked there ~ it's a running joke on the WISH thread that there is a requirement for that weekend that you have to be a DISer in order to stay there. Almost everyone is staying there so far.


----------



## DharmaLou

I'm giving it serious consideration.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

kim3339 said:


> Good morning ladies, just rad about this on facebook and the WISH thread so thought I would post it too:
> 
> Breaking news for RunDisney fans! Princess Half-Marathon weekend will now feature a 10K. Completing both the 10K & Princess half-marathon will earn you a Glass Slipper Challenge medal and completing both the Princess half-marathon at Walt Disney World and the Tinkerbell half-marathon at DisneyLand Resort will earn you a special coast-to-coast medal with a pink overlay & lanyard!
> 
> Registration for the Princess half-marathon begins June 11. Registration for Tinkerbell half-marathon begins June 11 if you are also registering for the Princess half-marathon, otherwise it will start on July 9.
> 
> Anyone else a sucker for this and going to do it?



I've never been to WDW and I always said if I go it's going to be to run the Princess Half...but I don't know...  At least I have a little while to decide.


----------



## BlazerFan

Boy, February is a hard time for me to be away from work but I really want to earn my glass slipper and would love a new C2C medal.


----------



## niclodn

kim3339 said:
			
		

> That's so funny you booked there ~ it's a running joke on the WISH thread that there is a requirement for that weekend that you have to be a DISer in order to stay there. Almost everyone is staying there so far.



Lol! That's where I'm at for Dumbo, so I figured I might as well be consistent Plus I know it will be full of DISers!


----------



## Belle Ella

I wish I could afford to do both next year! But as long as I'm able to register for Tink that's all I care about.


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> I wish I could afford to do both next year! But as long as I'm able to register for Tink that's all I care about.



If they have a 10k along with it will you go for that?


----------



## Belle Ella

Theoretically, yes. But I'm really, really pushing it with $$ right now and don't think I could swing doing both and if it comes down to it just the half is important to me. I want to say I've run Tinkerbell every year!


----------



## PirateFish989

I'm in for 2014! Wouldn't miss it for anything!


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> Theoretically, yes. But I'm really, really pushing it with $$ right now and don't think I could swing doing both and if it comes down to it just the half is important to me. I want to say I've run Tinkerbell every year!



I agree, I would like to continue so I could be a legacy runner for Tink.


----------



## AZlady

Question- when you stop to take photos with characters , do they have people to help take photos with your camera. ? Do they have professionals? Like a photo pass? 
Ps.. I'm only doing the 5k.


----------



## kim3339

AZlady said:


> Question- when you stop to take photos with characters , do they have people to help take photos with your camera. ? Do they have professionals? Like a photo pass?
> Ps.. I'm only doing the 5k.



Last year I took my own camera and took a pic w/ Hook and Smee and there was someone to take it w/ my camera. It was at night so I couldn't tell who it was ~ but I'm pretty sure it was a CM. There will be professional photographers on the course, but they are at particular spots along the course and you can buy them afterwards. (They're pricey though, heads up). I'm not sure if they link the photo pass though.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

AZlady said:


> Question- when you stop to take photos with characters , do they have people to help take photos with your camera. ? Do they have professionals? Like a photo pass?
> Ps.. I'm only doing the 5k.



The cast members will use your camera. There are photographers that will take your pictures with the characters. At the race expo you can buy a certificate that can be used to pay for the photo package once the pictures are available. If you are running with others you can share the cost and make sure all of you are in all the pictures. The certificate is associated to a bib number. We did that for the 5K and half this year.


----------



## AZlady

Jeffreelancer said:


> The cast members will use your camera. There are photographers that will take your pictures with the characters. At the race expo you can buy a certificate that can be used to pay for the photo package once the pictures are available. If you are running with others you can share the cost and make sure all of you are in all the pictures. The certificate is associated to a bib number. We did that for the 5K and half this year.



Thanks for the help. 
I was thinking of inviting 2 other people so we can take photos of each other. But  I'm nervous about getting into register fast enough ( before it sells out).


----------



## Jeffreelancer

The 5K usually takes longer to sell out. I registered for the 5K in December before the inaugural Tink and last year we registered a few months after registration opened. That could always change, but I have seen other Disney races where the 5K takes a long time to sell out.


----------



## wdwrich

> The 5K usually takes longer to sell out. I registered for the 5K in December before the inaugural Tink and last year we registered a few months after registration opened. That could always change, but I have seen other Disney races where the 5K takes a long time to sell out.



Yes, this was true last year, but the DL Half Marathon/10k/5k for 2013 sold out very quickly.  The HM and 10k were sold out within a couple of hours of general registration opening.  I think the 5k sold out within a day or two.  Perhaps the Tink isn't quite as popular, but if one is planning to enter Tink or the 5k, it might be prudent to register early.


----------



## AZlady

wdwrich said:


> Yes, this was true last year, but the DL Half Marathon/10k/5k for 2013 sold out very quickly.  The HM and 10k were sold out within a couple of hours of general registration opening.  I think the 5k sold out within a day or two.  Perhaps the Tink isn't quite as popular, but if one is planning to enter Tink or the 5k, it might be prudent to register early.



That's my concern...that it might sell out super fast. I got an AP for this year and a Disney credit card so I hope I get an invite to register early!! This will be my first Disney event . ( I will also be on vacation when registration opens...so I'm worried I will miss out).


----------



## laurasvwee

I have been lurking on this thread as much as I can and I have a few questions for you but first a little about myself so you will understand my lurking and all. In mid January I took on the task of once again to lose weight. With my new iPhone in hand I down loaded a app to count calories and found a couch to 5 k app. With needing to lose about a 100lbs  I thought running would be out of the question but was willing to give it a try. After finishing the program I ran (slow jog) my first 5k then the next month I ran another 5k I am only able to run between a 15 and 16 minute mile but as I lose weight I am hopping my time will improve. Along the way I starting setting running goals for myself and the tink 1/2 is my biggest goal and the one that I am dreaming about. My goal is to run it in 2015. As I am running now I try to picture how great it will be to run through the parks. I am so new to all of this that I am not sure how to train for a 1/2 marathon. Right now I am working on a training for a 7k and then a 10k in October. So my questions are what is the WISH thread and is there a Facebook page as well. Are there any training tips and or marathon tips that I should know. Any help would be great.


----------



## kim3339

laurasvwee said:


> I have been lurking on this thread as much as I can and I have a few questions for you but first a little about myself so you will understand my lurking and all. In mid January I took on the task of once again to lose weight. With my new iPhone in hand I down loaded a app to count calories and found a couch to 5 k app. With needing to lose about a 100lbs  I thought running would be out of the question but was willing to give it a try. After finishing the program I ran (slow jog) my first 5k then the next month I ran another 5k I am only able to run between a 15 and 16 minute mile but as I lose weight I am hopping my time will improve. Along the way I starting setting running goals for myself and the tink 1/2 is my biggest goal and the one that I am dreaming about. My goal is to run it in 2015. As I am running now I try to picture how great it will be to run through the parks. I am so new to all of this that I am not sure how to train for a 1/2 marathon. Right now I am working on a training for a 7k and then a 10k in October. So my questions are what is the WISH thread and is there a Facebook page as well. Are there any training tips and or marathon tips that I should know. Any help would be great.



 Hi!! You are going to have so much fun running Tink. Fun tip ~ As you're picturing running through the parks, you get to go backstage as well. We go by the housing area for the trains and monorails and the ranch area with the animals, it is one of the coolest parts. 

Here is the generic WISH Thread. 
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=59 There are sections for eating, healthiness and personal journals.

There is also a specific section for events and competition, and that has threads on the various Disney events as well as other races. 
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=109

Here is a link for the Tinker Bell 1/2 specifically. Some of us bounce back and forth b/w these 2 threads.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3062965

There is a facebook page, but I'm not sure what it is. 

For training, if you go on the run disney website, there is a link up top that says training, if you click on it, they are partnered up with Jeff Galloway who is a running coach and they have training plans for the various races. If you click on the Tink one, there are a couple of programs depending on what you want to do ie: beginner, improve of time, etc. They are about 20 weeks long and you are running 3 days a week. The 1 for next year's Tink begins in Sept. A lot of people like his plans and use him, but play around on the internet for plans. Hal Higdon is another coach who has training plans to follow and a website called Cool Running that has various plans as well. The length on plans really depend on what _you_ want to do and what you feel comfortable w/. Jeff's is 20 weeks, Cool running is 12 weeks. The lengths you will find will be 12, 16 or 20 weeks. Personally, I do a 12 week plan and have combined a couple of different plans into 1 "super" plan, if you will. I just took what I liked about each plan and created my own. The main idea is to choose a plan that you like so that you will stick to it and not get burnt out or stop all together.

For tips, don't increase your mileage more than 10-15% each week, more could lead to injury. Similarly, your long runs shouldn't be more than 1/2 of your total mileage for the whole week ~ if you have 25 miles total, your long run shouldn't be more than 12 miles. Try to incorporate hill and speed work into your plans as well. Speed will increase your time naturally and hill work helps build your muscles and will help a lot. Try to get some strength training in as well. It will really help, especially core work. Racewise ~ at the beginning, make sure you keep to your own pace and not get caught up in what everyone else is doing or how fast they are going, this is the top way to get burnt out to early in the race. Also, a tip for taking water in a race if you use the water stops is to pinch the top of the cups ~ it makes it easier to take in water. Also, when you're doing you longer runs, make sure to stay hydrated either through a running belt or I've read of people who don't use belts, planting water along their course. If you're running longer than an hour, make sure you take either some power/gatorade or gu/chomps/jelly belly with you to keep your reserves high. And remember to have fun and take the race in!

I'm sure there's more, but that's all I can think of now.  If I can think of any more I'll come back and post for you. Hope this helps a bit!!


----------



## kim3339

AZlady said:


> That's my concern...that it might sell out super fast. I got an AP for this year and a Disney credit card so I hope I get an invite to register early!! This will be my first Disney event . ( I will also be on vacation when registration opens...so I'm worried I will miss out).



I sent you a PM.


----------



## indygirl99

I really liked running Tinker Belle this year BUT after coming back from Washington DC and running the Nike women half marathon I am in  with a race.

Next year I will only get to do one of them because DH will be done with school and we will be paying off student loans and there will not be as much discreationary income. Oh what to do.

Anyone know the winning lottery numbers and care to share?


----------



## Jeffreelancer

wdwrich said:


> Yes, this was true last year, but the DL Half Marathon/10k/5k for 2013 sold out very quickly.  The HM and 10k were sold out within a couple of hours of general registration opening.  I think the 5k sold out within a day or two.  Perhaps the Tink isn't quite as popular, but if one is planning to enter Tink or the 5k, it might be prudent to register early.



I agree that you don't know how fast the races may sell out, but the DL race weekend was a unique situation with the timing of the registration. Registration for all the DL races were available at the WDW marathon weekend and Tinker Bell as well as early registration for AP holders and Disney Visa card holders. By the time DL was open to the public the races were already 70% full.

We plan to register as soon as it is open to the public.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

laurasvwee said:


> I have been lurking on this thread as much as I can and I have a few questions for you but first a little about myself so you will understand my lurking and all. In mid January I took on the task of once again to lose weight. With my new iPhone in hand I down loaded a app to count calories and found a couch to 5 k app. With needing to lose about a 100lbs  I thought running would be out of the question but was willing to give it a try. After finishing the program I ran (slow jog) my first 5k then the next month I ran another 5k I am only able to run between a 15 and 16 minute mile but as I lose weight I am hopping my time will improve. Along the way I starting setting running goals for myself and the tink 1/2 is my biggest goal and the one that I am dreaming about. My goal is to run it in 2015. As I am running now I try to picture how great it will be to run through the parks. I am so new to all of this that I am not sure how to train for a 1/2 marathon. Right now I am working on a training for a 7k and then a 10k in October. So my questions are what is the WISH thread and is there a Facebook page as well. Are there any training tips and or marathon tips that I should know. Any help would be great.



There are plenty of training programs and the Jeff Galloway program is good. I have found the best way to train is with a group. It is easier to get through the longer mileages when you are with others and you feel more of an obligation to make the workouts see everyone in the group counts on each other. I am a head coach of a group in Sacramento so let me know if you are in the area.

A few things to keep in mind:


Some group have a fundraising component with a goal you have to meet
Some groups cater to specific paces so your pace may not meet their requirements
Not all groups have a coaching component. They are more of a meetup so you can find other runners at your pace.

Whatever plan you choose make sure you stay on plan. If you miss a long workout don't skip to the next mileage. Do the mileage you missed and continue the program. For new runners I always suggest you start the program earlier than recommended so you have the extra time to miss some workouts.

You can check with your local running stores to see if there are any classes or seminars that will teach you about nutrition, electrolytes and apparel.


----------



## BlazerFan

I've been a part of our local USA Fit organization the past several years as a walker but we also have 3-4 different pace running groups within the  group. There are seminars presented that help newcomers and remind those who need it , shoes,apparel, hydration, nutrition, etc. 

I also joined our local Galloway group to try to add run intervals to my training. 

As PP mentioned, check your local running store, or the Internet for Gallowsy or USA Fit groups as both have many locations.


----------



## laurasvwee

Thank you so much for all the wonderful info. I knew the great people on here would be to help.


----------



## wdwrich

> I agree that you don't know how fast the races may sell out, but the DL race weekend was a unique situation with the timing of the registration. Registration for all the DL races were available at the WDW marathon weekend and Tinker Bell as well as early registration for AP holders and Disney Visa card holders. By the time DL was open to the public the races were already 70% full.



True, but I think it would be reasonable to expect this to be the case for future races as well.  So if one doesn't fit into one of the early registration categories, it's still wise to be ready to sign up as soon as public registration opens.


----------



## jessicaerv

Jeffreelancer said:


> There are plenty of training programs and the Jeff Galloway program is good. I have found the best way to train is with a group. It is easier to get through the longer mileages when you are with others and you feel more of an obligation to make the workouts see everyone in the group counts on each other. I am a head coach of a group in Sacramento so let me know if you are in the area.



Jeffreelancer - I'm in Sacramento.  PM me info, please!!!


----------



## kim3339

indygirl99 said:


> I really liked running Tinker Belle this year BUT after coming back from Washington DC and running the Nike women half marathon I am in  with a race.
> 
> Next year I will only get to do one of them because DH will be done with school and we will be paying off student loans and there will not be as much discreationary income. Oh what to do.
> 
> Anyone know the winning lottery numbers and care to share?



Glad it was a good race! I haven't heard any reports or really read anything yet so I was getting a little worried it didn't go well. So when the lotto for Nike in SF opens in a couple of weeks, are you entering?

No lotto numbers to share, but on the off chance that I win and get a plane so I can do more races in WDW w/o the $, I can pick you up!


----------



## kirstie101

Jeffreelancer said:


> There are plenty of training programs and the Jeff Galloway program is good. I have found the best way to train is with a group. It is easier to get through the longer mileages when you are with others and you feel more of an obligation to make the workouts see everyone in the group counts on each other. I am a head coach of a group in Sacramento so let me know if you are in the area.
> 
> A few things to keep in mind:
> 
> 
> Some group have a fundraising component with a goal you have to meet
> Some groups cater to specific paces so your pace may not meet their requirements
> Not all groups have a coaching component. They are more of a meetup so you can find other runners at your pace.
> 
> Whatever plan you choose make sure you stay on plan. If you miss a long workout don't skip to the next mileage. Do the mileage you missed and continue the program. For new runners I always suggest you start the program earlier than recommended so you have the extra time to miss some workouts.
> 
> You can check with your local running stores to see if there are any classes or seminars that will teach you about nutrition, electrolytes and apparel.



What group in Sac do you coach? I'm in Elk Grove. Havent ever joined a group but think I might after I get over this injury.


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> Glad it was a good race! I haven't heard any reports or really read anything yet so I was getting a little worried it didn't go well. So when the lotto for Nike in SF opens in a couple of weeks, are you entering?
> 
> No lotto numbers to share, but on the off chance that I win and get a plane so I can do more races in WDW w/o the $, I can pick you up!



The wait for Nike SF to open is driving me crazy!


----------



## indygirl99

kim3339 said:


> Glad it was a good race! I haven't heard any reports or really read anything yet so I was getting a little worried it didn't go well. So when the lotto for Nike in SF opens in a couple of weeks, are you entering?
> 
> No lotto numbers to share, but on the off chance that I win and get a plane so I can do more races in WDW w/o the $, I can pick you up!



The DC race was great. Cloudy 60's and no rain. Sun came out that afternoon. Running around the monuments was really a lot of fun. Tons of on course support from bands, people cheering us on, even more than Disney. There was a huge TNT presence and the coaches were helping everyone, even those who were not TNT. 

No I'm not ready for the hills in SF just yet. But I will be running the Girlfriends half in Vancouver Wa the week before.

If you get that plane I will take you up on the ride.


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> The wait for Nike SF to open is driving me crazy!



I keep going back and forth on this year's race. On the one hand, it'll the 1st week of taper for me (but I do have a 12 miler scheduled for that day...) and I _know_ I will easily spend the reg fee $ in NY (I'd just drive up again like the past 3 years so no hotel), but on the other hand it's Nike... and the 10th anniversary... and Tiffany neckalces... and fireman... And even though I am tapering, running in SF will be a good way to get in the mindset for NY. Oh my god, I never thought I would look at running those evil hills as a training run! I'll probably enter the lotto and hope I don't get in, but it'll probably be Murphy's Law and I'll get in.


----------



## kirstie101

kim3339 said:


> I keep going back and forth on this year's race. On the one hand, it'll the 1st week of taper for me (but I do have a 12 miler scheduled for that day...) and I _know_ I will easily spend the reg fee $ in NY (I'd just drive up again like the past 3 years so no hotel), but on the other hand it's Nike... and the 10th anniversary... and Tiffany neckalces... and fireman... And even though I am tapering, running in SF will be a good way to get in the mindset for NY. Oh my god, I never thought I would look at running those evil hills as a training run! I'll probably enter the lotto and hope I don't get in, but it'll probably be Murphy's Law and I'll get in.



You're doing it!    10th Anniversary! You know you can't pass that up! Let me know if you want the team code I'm gonna use once registration opens up


----------



## kirstie101

ooooh Kim....
Nike SF reg opens 6/3!


----------



## kim3339

kirstie101 said:


> ooooh Kim....
> Nike SF reg opens 6/3!



 Evil, evil girl!!! I responded on the WISH Tink, but you are right! And you know my answer.


----------



## Belle Ella

I finally bit the bullet after putting it off for soooooo long. Signed up with Planet Fitness, and have officially started running again. It's gonna take some getting used to, running on a treadmill instead of outside (let's just say I may or may not have fallen flat on my behind), but I'm gonna do this!


----------



## longhorns2

Tink has a 10K coming!

http://margaritasmilesandmouse.blogspot.com/2013/05/tinker-bell-10k-lost-boys.html


----------



## DharmaLou

I've completed 2 (walking) 5Ks this past month - both were fairly poorly organized as far as route, so my times were not as good as I would have hoped. I have also lost 20 lbs since March so my time is improving. My goal is another 20 lbs by August & running by then.


----------



## DharmaLou

Tell me a little about the 5K - now that there will be a 10K, I'm sure the 5K will be done Friday am - so I am thinking about doing that in addition do the half. It starts early, yes? I have friends who want to walk it, do many people just walk it?


----------



## kim3339

DharmaLou said:


> I've completed 2 (walking) 5Ks this past month - both were fairly poorly organized as far as route, so my times were not as good as I would have hoped. I have also lost 20 lbs since March so my time is improving. My goal is another 20 lbs by August & running by then.



 Congrats!!!



DharmaLou said:


> Tell me a little about the 5K - now that there will be a 10K, I'm sure the 5K will be done Friday am - so I am thinking about doing that in addition do the half. It starts early, yes? I have friends who want to walk it, do many people just walk it?



The 5k could be Sat like DDD. They're doing the 5k at 5:45 and the 10k at 6:30. W/ it being MLK weekend as well, I'm leaning towards Sat morning. Although they did do the 5k Fri night the 1st year, so you never know. A lot of people walk it. I was close to the start line this past year and took my time w/ the race, just enjoying it, and when I was leaving the park, I was going by Carthay Circle and there were still a lot of people heading out towards Cars Land. And it's SOOOOOOO much fun! If they keep the course similar to the past 2 years, it will start at the Castle and end in DCA b/w LM and WOC. It's my fav 5k that I've done. The mile markers are themed, not so much for the Sept 1. There are lots of pirates around, the lost boys are out ~ I think they were on the carousel this year. It's all either in the parks or back stage. 

Even if it is Sat, I think you should totally do it along w/ the 1/2.  Just go easy and not try to break any PR's out there. And if you are planning on taking pics during the 1/2, a lot of it is the same for the 5k so you could get those pics out of the way and not have to worry about it on Sun.


----------



## DharmaLou

I'm definitely doing both - but I guess I sort of figured that if there were people going for the triple crown (5K, 10K and 13.1) they'd spread them out over 3 days instead of 2 - but who knows! Either way I plan to do the 5K and 13.1. 

I am really excited for it all!


----------



## kim3339

DharmaLou said:


> I'm definitely doing both - but I guess I sort of figured that if there were people going for the triple crown (5K, 10K and 13.1) they'd spread them out over 3 days instead of 2 - but who knows! Either way I plan to do the 5K and 13.1.
> 
> I am really excited for it all!



Yay!!! 

As for the triple thing, that's been a discussion a lot early on for Sept. A lot of people want to do all 3 and kept asking run disney to move up the 5k so they could, but no budging. The finish line is close to the start line so if you run the 5k fast enough, you _could_ make it, you'd just have to be close to the front for the 5k and not make any stops and go straight to the 10k w/ medal in pocket. I'm hoping that if they do do the 10k for Tink, they take it into consideration, b/c I know I'd do both.


----------



## Marlea98

kim3339 said:


> So who's in in January?
> 
> kim3339(Kim) ~ 5k & ½
> kirstie101 ~ ½
> longhorns2 ~ 5k & ½
> kindakrazy2 ~ ½
> Belle Ella ~ ½
> lilybell08 ~ ½
> jessicaerv ~ ½
> FlameGirl ~ ½
> indygirl99 ~ ½
> BlazerFan ~ ½
> Shananana ~ ½
> tiggerjay & DW ~ ½



Please add me and DD and DS for the 5k   I'm not a runner and this will be my first so I'll be the one you'll be seeing tripping over my shoe laces being nagged at by my kids to hurry up


----------



## msbell1976

I am going to do the Tink half and the 10k if they offer it...I'm also doing the DDD.


----------



## LuvSulley

I am planning to register for the half and 5k or the challenge if there is one!


----------



## msbell1976

I will truly b devastated if tink sells out before the July 9 date.


----------



## Belle Ella

That's what I'm super nervous about! I wont have access to any pre-registration for this one and if I'm stuck working all day on the 9th I have a nervous feeling that I wont be able to get myself in for this year and I'm trying to go for Legacy.


----------



## keahgirl8

msbell1976 said:


> I will truly b devastated if tink sells out before the July 9 date.





Belle Ella said:


> That's what I'm super nervous about! I wont have access to any pre-registration for this one and if I'm stuck working all day on the 9th I have a nervous feeling that I wont be able to get myself in for this year and I'm trying to go for Legacy.



Try not to be nervous!  There will only be a limited number of spots available next week, so it won't sell out now.

http://throughheatherslookingglass.com/rundisney-princess-news-and-registration/


----------



## kim3339

Marlea98 said:


> Please add me and DD and DS for the 5k   I'm not a runner and this will be my first so I'll be the one you'll be seeing tripping over my shoe laces being nagged at by my kids to hurry up



Don't worry, you'll do fine! 



msbell1976 said:


> I am going to do the Tink half and the 10k if they offer it...I'm also doing the DDD.





LuvSulley said:


> I am planning to register for the half and 5k or the challenge if there is one!



Updated the list. If I forgot you, just let me know and I'll update it again.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'm hoping to be back for Tink and her 10km friend if they offer it and if not I'll do the 5km.  I did the 5km and half this year at both Tink and Princess and loved having a shake out run the day before.


----------



## msbell1976

keahgirl8 said:


> Try not to be nervous!  There will only be a limited number of spots available next week, so it won't sell out now.
> 
> http://throughheatherslookingglass.com/rundisney-princess-news-and-registration/



I certainly hope that they don't sell out. I wonder if they'd expand the number of entrants, right now it's around 15,000. But...they can't offer early registration to EVERYONE, right? LOL. 

I dunno, this just has me a little stressed. 

Doesn't the reg. registration open around 9AM or something? I can't seem to find a time anywhere, just the date.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm not worried about them selling out with the early registration, but how fast it will potentially sell out when it opens in July. Every year these things seem to be filling up faster and faster and if I'm stuck at work (I start at 4am, then sometimes straight to job #2 from there) and it sells out on day #1 which is entirely possible I'm SOL. I'll just continue to be nervous until I'm all official and everything.


----------



## longhorns2

I think tink was at 51% day 2 last year. But didn't sell out until a month later

This year- if the 10k happens it will go faster, but I don't think it will sell put first day or anything.


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> I'm not worried about them selling out with the early registration, but how fast it will potentially sell out when it opens in July. Every year these things seem to be filling up faster and faster and if I'm stuck at work (I start at 4am, then sometimes straight to job #2 from there) and it sells out on day #1 which is entirely possible I'm SOL. I'll just continue to be nervous until I'm all official and everything.



Do you have someone you can trust to register for you?


----------



## longhorns2

I'm in for tink!  See y'all there.


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> I'm in for tink!  See y'all there.



I know reg was just open for the 1/2, but do you want me to put you down for the 5k/10k too?


----------



## BlazerFan

kim3339 said:
			
		

> I know reg was just open for the 1/2, but do you want me to put you down for the 5k/10k too?



Kim,
I'm in for the 1/2 only at this time. I see the rD website has updated the dates to 2014 for Tink but didn't list a 10k. Any new news or rumors?


----------



## zeferjen

I'm in for Tink!


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:


> I know reg was just open for the 1/2, but do you want me to put you down for the 5k/10k too?



If there's a 10k yes I'll do it. If there's not one- ill sleep in Saturday!


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:
			
		

> If there's a 10k yes I'll do it. If there's not one- ill sleep in Saturday!



Ditto this for me!


----------



## lisachrystine

Is the list at the beginning of the thread the 2014 list? I'm confused because this is such a long thread! Anyway, don't know if you got me yet, but I'm in for the Half! My very first


----------



## Belle Ella

BlazerFan said:


> Do you have someone you can trust to register for you?



Sadly, no. I don't have a lot of people in my life period, let alone that could register for me. I know I always just overthink everything. I know I should be able to get in, but it doesn't stop me from stressing about it


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> Sadly, no. I don't have a lot of people in my life period, let alone that could register for me. I know I always just overthink everything. I know I should be able to get in, but it doesn't stop me from stressing about it



You have us! Hugs!  You will get in.


----------



## Castle2Castle

Not specific to the Tinker Bell 1/2, but related to running. . .

Next Wednesday around the country is a limited showing of Spirit of the Marathon 2, a documentary following several runners as they prepare to run a marathon in Rome, Italy.

If anyone's not familiar with Spirit of the Marathon, the original followed runners preparing for the Chicago Marathon.  We watched it while preparing for our first marathon in doing Goofy this past January, and it was very inspiring and well made IMO.  If you're interested even in watching the original, I believe it is still available on Netflix and may also be available on Hulu.

If you're even thinking about one day running a marathon, I'd highly recommend checking out the original, and maybe keeping an eye out for the sequel next week or whenever it moves to DVD/streaming for rental afterward!


----------



## kim3339

BlazerFan said:


> Kim,
> I'm in for the 1/2 only at this time. I see the rD website has updated the dates to 2014 for Tink but didn't list a 10k. Any new news or rumors?





zeferjen said:


> I'm in for Tink!





longhorns2 said:


> If there's a 10k yes I'll do it. If there's not one- ill sleep in Saturday!





kirstie101 said:


> Ditto this for me!



Added you guys!



lisachrystine said:


> Is the list at the beginning of the thread the 2014 list? I'm confused because this is such a long thread! Anyway, don't know if you got me yet, but I'm in for the Half! My very first



1st page!  I added you to the list. You're going to have a blast, disney is the perfect 1st race.



Castle2Castle said:


> Next Wednesday around the country is a limited showing of Spirit of the Marathon 2, a documentary following several runners as they prepare to run a marathon in Rome, Italy.
> 
> If anyone's not familiar with Spirit of the Marathon, the original followed runners preparing for the Chicago Marathon.  We watched it while preparing for our first marathon in doing Goofy this past January, and it was very inspiring and well made IMO.  If you're interested even in watching the original, I believe it is still available on Netflix and may also be available on Hulu.



Thanks! Will have to check it out, I would love to run Rome 1 day. Chicago... would love to run it, but the weather/heat always seems to come into play and scares me.


----------



## lisachrystine

kim3339 said:


> 1st page!  I added you to the list. You're going to have a blast, disney is the perfect 1st race.



Ohmygosh. I'm on a list. That's like commitment! I really have to do this now


----------



## Belle Ella

I was so excited to run into some Guests while I was working today who have run the Tinkerbell and are waiting for the registration to open. I'm always on the look out for a runDisney lanyard or an event shirt. I love to talk 'shop' for a second.

Didn't get my run in today  Got called in early to work and in order for me to have parking tonight it's too late to go to the gym. Phooey.


----------



## AZlady

Add me & DD to the 5k ( if we can get in) 

Thanks


----------



## momto3gr8boys

I'm in for Tink!  I may do the 5k too.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## kim3339

AZlady said:


> Add me & DD to the 5k ( if we can get in)
> 
> Thanks





momto3gr8boys said:


> I'm in for Tink!  I may do the 5k too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Added you guys to the list!


----------



## msbell1976

Wow that Princess Race is selling out awful quick. Oy. 

Or, at least the Glass Slipper Challenge is, holy cow. The DDD sold out fast, too.


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

I just registered for the Princess Half, but I couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger on Tink quite yet.  Not until I know for sure whether or not there will be a 10k option.  I'd rather just pay for it all at the same time, and get an extra month to save up!

But I'm definitely trying to legacy for Tink, so I'm definitely hoping it doesn't get crazy with the selling out this year!


----------



## momto3gr8boys

kim3339 said:


> Added you guys to the list!



Thank you!



msbell1976 said:


> Wow that Princess Race is selling out awful quick. Oy.
> 
> Or, at least the Glass Slipper Challenge is, holy cow. The DDD sold out fast, too.



Yikes!  Now I'm nervous that Tink will sell out fast too!  The GSC is at 99% right now!


----------



## kim3339

MonkeyDishwasher said:


> I just registered for the Princess Half, but I couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger on Tink quite yet.  Not until I know for sure whether or not there will be a 10k option.  I'd rather just pay for it all at the same time, and get an extra month to save up!
> 
> But I'm definitely trying to legacy for Tink, so I'm definitely hoping it doesn't get crazy with the selling out this year!



Same here! And fingers crossed for early registration, although thinking about it, it would have to be really early reg b/c of 4th of July weekend.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Glass Slipper Challenge is sold out already!  *shock*

I'll be sitting by my computer on registration day for Tink and her still-unconfirmed 10km.  Hope I manage to get in.  Now I'm scared!


----------



## Belle Ella

A friend of mine is already registered for the Tink (and the Princess Half). I'm jealous. I think I'm officially requesting the day off for when Tinkerbell registration opens up. I have to get in!


----------



## keahgirl8

Looks like no Tink for me in 2014!  I am doing the GSC, and they are just too close together for my wallet and my body.  I hope they do the pink C2C medal in 2015, and I can do it then!


----------



## LWQuestie

I registered today!  Looking forward to my second Tink race!


----------



## Disneyluvr81

I'm in for my first Tink this year.  Signed up when I registered for GSC (will be my first Princess too).  Can't wait to get the pink C2C.  Getting my first normal C2C at DDD this year!!!


----------



## DharmaLou

I just couldn't pull the trigger on the Princess - too many other things planned for next year. Maybe in 2015!


----------



## kirstie101

Disneyluvr81 said:


> I'm in for my first Tink this year.  Signed up when I registered for GSC (will be my first Princess too).  Can't wait to get the pink C2C.  Getting my first normal C2C at DDD this year!!!



YAY! You're gonna love Tink!


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> YAY! You're gonna love Tink!



You're coming to do Tink again, right?  Pretty please?


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> You're coming to do Tink again, right?  Pretty please?



Oh yes! Can't wait to register! And I think I'm one of the few crossing my fingers that the 10K challenge happens this year!


----------



## msbell1976

momto3gr8boys said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!  Now I'm nervous that Tink will sell out fast too!  The GSC is at 99% right now!



if Tink adds a 10k, I can see how that will sell out quickly, but the Princess Half is at 55% and 10k is at 84%. 

I want to do Tink every year, that's my goal, so if they have a 10k challenge and it sells out, and I still get to do the half, I need to be ok with that. At least the first year! LOL. they typically do not change medals, so getting one for a Tink 10k challenge in year 2 would probably look the same as year 1, hahaha!


----------



## BlazerFan

This may have been reported before but the rD website still shows the expo as Fri and Sat only, I just noticed my Tink confirmation from the GSC registration also lists Thursday 2:00-7:00.  That may mess with my travel plans as all of the "good stuff" might be limited by Friday :-(. Does the Thursday shed more light on a 10k and challenge. The suspense is driving me batty!


----------



## kirstie101

BlazerFan said:


> This may have been reported before but the rD website still shows the expo as Fri and Sat only, I just noticed my Tink confirmation from the GSC registration also lists Thursday 2:00-7:00.  That may mess with my travel plans as all of the "good stuff" might be limited by Friday :-(. Does the Thursday shed more light on a 10k and challenge. The suspense is driving me batty!



Last year I didn't get to the expo until Saturday and there was still lots of official merchandise avaialble. I was worried I would miss out on something good but I didn't. Of course if you're looking for one of the Dooney bags or something thats another story! I think the expo was on Thursday last year too. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## kim3339

LWQuestie said:


> I registered today!  Looking forward to my second Tink race!





Disneyluvr81 said:


> I'm in for my first Tink this year.  Signed up when I registered for GSC (will be my first Princess too).  Can't wait to get the pink C2C.  Getting my first normal C2C at DDD this year!!!



Added you guys!



BlazerFan said:


> This may have been reported before but the rD website still shows the expo as Fri and Sat only, I just noticed my Tink confirmation from the GSC registration also lists Thursday 2:00-7:00.  That may mess with my travel plans as all of the "good stuff" might be limited by Friday :-(. Does the Thursday shed more light on a 10k and challenge. The suspense is driving me batty!



I don't remember when it started last year. My head says that it's probably disney realzing if they open up shop earlier on a 3-day weekend more people will go down on Thursday, but my heart is saying yes! It's for the 10k and they're setting it up like PHM Weekend w/ the 5k on Fri so they can take more of my money and not doing it Sat before the 10k like DDD.


----------



## longhorns2

10K looks like it's happening yall!

http://margaritasmilesandmouse.blogspot.com/2013/06/want-to-buy-10k-pin-for-tink-um-what.html


----------



## kirstie101

And now the question is will there be a 10K challenge or just the 10K? 

At first I told myself I would only do it if its a challenge, but then I decided it would be cool to do it anyway since its the first year....oh decisions, decisions.


----------



## Belle Ella

I can't imagine they'd be adding a challenge if people are already pre-registering. At this stage in the game with registration next month and pre-registration begun I don't see anything being added this year. Not a 10K, not a challenge. Maybe in 2015?


----------



## wdwrich

> I can't imagine they'd be adding a challenge if people are already pre-registering. At this stage in the game with registration next month and pre-registration begun I don't see anything being added this year. Not a 10K, not a challenge. Maybe in 2015?



I'm of the opposite opinion.  Since they added a 10k and Challenge for the DL HM weekend in September of this year, and since both events were extremely popular and sold out the first day of open registration, I think they'd be very much inclined to add those events for Tink in January.


----------



## msbell1976

wdwrich said:


> I'm of the opposite opinion.  Since they added a 10k and Challenge for the DL HM weekend in September of this year, and since both events were extremely popular and sold out the first day of open registration, I think they'd be very much inclined to add those events for Tink in January.



I agree. 

I was at Tink in January 2013, and the DDD sold out so FAST. Disney is $$ driven, they'd likely get more if they added a challenge to Tink.


----------



## lolomarie

Can anyone tell me what the weather is like for the early morning start time in January. Trying to plan out an appropriate costume!


----------



## Jeffreelancer

lolomarie said:


> Can anyone tell me what the weather is like for the early morning start time in January. Trying to plan out an appropriate costume!



It will probably be in the 50's when we start, but it quickly warms up once the sun comes up.


----------



## Belgarion42

Jeffreelancer said:


> It will probably be in the 50's when we start, but it quickly warms up once the sun comes up.



The time before the race will be even cooler. This year, it was in the mid- to upper-40's when the race began, but in the hour or more people had to wait around before the official start it was in the upper 30's. As you said, though, once you start running and the sun comes up, it warms up fast!


----------



## AZlady

Belgarion42 said:


> The time before the race will be even cooler. This year, it was in the mid- to upper-40's when the race began, but in the hour or more people had to wait around before the official start it was in the upper 30's. As you said, though, once you start running and the sun comes up, it warms up fast!



So a gal from Arizona only doing the 5k will freeze ~ I better plan for a warm costume!


----------



## longhorns2

Runners world seems to think there's a 10k too


http://margaritasmilesandmouse.blogspot.com/2013/06/runners-world-lists-10k-for-tinker-bell.html?m=1


----------



## kirstie101

Belgarion42 said:


> The time before the race will be even cooler. This year, it was in the mid- to upper-40's when the race began, but in the hour or more people had to wait around before the official start it was in the upper 30's. As you said, though, once you start running and the sun comes up, it warms up fast!



Ditto this! I always warm up after the first mile. Though waiting before the races is when I'm chilly!
I always get a zip-up hoodie from Goodwill for my races. I wear it before the start and for the first mile and then I toss it on the side of the road.


----------



## kim3339

I noticed the Saturday was colder than Sunday last year. I was ok when I left the room, but when we were waiting for the start it seemed like the temp dropped. It could have been the same Sun, there's just less people huddled together for the 5k. I was wearing my Smee costume- cut off sweats, a 3/4 sleeve top and a red beanie. But like everyone's said ~ once you start going you warm up.


----------



## Belle Ella

wdwrich said:


> I'm of the opposite opinion.  Since they added a 10k and Challenge for the DL HM weekend in September of this year, and since both events were extremely popular and sold out the first day of open registration, I think they'd be very much inclined to add those events for Tink in January.



Which is why I would definitely not be surprised if they did, but I personally see it happening more in 2015 than in January. I could very easily be wrong but why would they create the extra hassle of adding an event after people have already started to register and pay. We'll just have to see. I wouldn't mind being wrong (except for the fact I wouldn't be able to afford another challenge right now, lol) and I definitely want to see more events over here. They're definitely taking their time to announce it if there is one. DDD was announced about 1 month before registration opened, and we've just passed that mark for Tink.


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> Which is why I would definitely not be surprised if they did, but I personally see it happening more in 2015 than in January. I could very easily be wrong but why would they create the extra hassle of adding an event after people have already started to register and pay. We'll just have to see. I wouldn't mind being wrong (except for the fact I wouldn't be able to afford another challenge right now, lol) and I definitely want to see more events over here. They're definitely taking their time to announce it if there is one. DDD was announced about 1 month before registration opened, and we've just passed that mark for Tink.



Belle Ella, are you running the DDD?


----------



## Belle Ella

BlazerFan said:


> Belle Ella, are you running the DDD?



I am, indeed! You gonna be back for this one?


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> I am, indeed! You gonna be back for this one?



I am! I'm registered for DDD and a friend is joining me for the 10k. I got the crazy idea to register for the GSC so I registered for Tink to keep my legacy status but I'm going crazy waiting to see if there will be a 10k and challenge.


----------



## Belle Ella

Way to go! I'm getting antsy about being able to register, period. I want to keep my legacy status as well, but there's no way I could afford going to WDW for the Princess so pre-registration for me just aint happening, lol. Guess we'll just have to wait and see about the 10K but I don't understand for the life of me why they would announce something like that after people have already registered.


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> Way to go! I'm getting antsy about being able to register, period. I want to keep my legacy status as well, but there's no way I could afford going to WDW for the Princess so pre-registration for me just aint happening, lol. Guess we'll just have to wait and see about the 10K but I don't understand for the life of me why they would announce something like that after people have already registered.



I agree. It seems crazy.  I'm crazy making the trip to WDW because I'm so bust at work then, but this is becoming an addiction! I will have to look for you when we are there.


----------



## Belle Ella

Would love to see you again! Maybe even meet a few more fellow DIS runners while I'm at it. I'm taking a few more days off work this time, hopefully. But addiction is right. Thankfully my wallet stops me from signing up for everything I want to.


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:
			
		

> Would love to see you again! Maybe even meet a few more fellow DIS runners while I'm at it. I'm taking a few more days off work this time, hopefully. But addiction is right. Thankfully my wallet stops me from signing up for everything I want to.



At least it's a "healthy" addiction, right?


----------



## Belle Ella

It could be much worse, yes!


----------



## littlesparkler

I'm so confused ... I didn't think that the Tink 2014 has opened yet, but people are saying they are registered...??? I want to register asap, but the website says July 9. 

Also, what is "legacy" ? 

Sorry, I'm a little slow tonight


----------



## DharmaLou

Registration for Tink was included if you are doing the Princess Half at WDW and are competing in C2C with the special medal. There are only a limited number of spaces available for Tink registration with the Princess half, so yes, some people are registered already.


----------



## BlazerFan

No worries! Official registration opens on July 9 but for people who registered for the Princess or Glass Slipper Challenge there was the opportunity to register for Tinker Bell at the same time for a limited number of entries. 

Disney recognizes Legacy runners who have participated in each year of an event since it began. I don't think there is any official recognition until the 5th year of an event but I'm relatively new to runDisney events. Year 5 of the Disneyland 1/2 marathon was my first rD event and they recognized Legacy runners I think with special race bibs and special ribbons on their medals, but there are others who could probably provide better info.


----------



## Malcon10t

We have a group running, all of my family in the group are running the 5K.  We are disappointed that there's not a 10K.


----------



## littlesparkler

Thank you for the info on pre-reg for Tink and the legacy status! 

I was so worried that I was missing out on registration - I'm there first think 7/9!


----------



## momto3gr8boys

Malcon10t said:


> We have a group running, all of my family in the group are running the 5K.  We are disappointed that there's not a 10K.



Rumor is there will be a 10k this year!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lolomarie

Jeffreelancer said:


> It will probably be in the 50's when we start, but it quickly warms up once the sun comes up.



Thank you very much, being from Canada I converted that to 10 Celsius. Not too bad for such an early start time. 

Midrace what do you think it'll be like? How much does it warm up?


----------



## lolomarie

Belgarion42 said:


> The time before the race will be even cooler. This year, it was in the mid- to upper-40's when the race began, but in the hour or more people had to wait around before the official start it was in the upper 30's. As you said, though, once you start running and the sun comes up, it warms up fast!



Thank you very much!


----------



## kelmac284

We are in.  My daughter has run several 5k's and we are huge disney fans so really looking forward to this!!  I just did MY first 5k this past weekend and have 2 or 3 more planned to do before Jan.  It will be myself and my 2 daughters and my ex husband (we are still friendly and do family stuff together).  So you can put us down for the 5K.

I do have a question though what do you get for the 65?  Is it just reg and a bib or do you get a shirt?  I am assuming since it is Disney you have to buy a shirt if you want one but just curious since we haven't done a disney one yet.  Thanks.


----------



## wdwrich

> I do have a question though what do you get for the 65? Is it just reg and a bib or do you get a shirt? I am assuming since it is Disney you have to buy a shirt if you want one but just curious since we haven't done a disney one yet. Thanks.



Those of us who ran the DLR 5k last September received t-shirts and finisher medallions, so I assume you will get a shirt.  The shirts aren't the quick-dry tech shirts, they are normal cotton or cotton-mix shirts.


----------



## kelmac284

Thanks.


----------



## littlesparkler

Has anyone had a child do the kids' run? I"m thinking about having my 5-yr-old son run the 200 meter run (I think it's the day before Tink). I'm wondering how crowded/hectic it might be and if there are characters on the course.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

lolomarie said:


> Thank you very much, being from Canada I converted that to 10 Celsius. Not too bad for such an early start time.
> 
> Midrace what do you think it'll be like? How much does it warm up?



Once the sun comes up it quickly warms up to the 60's and possibly the low 70's depending on how long you are on the course. Once you leave the parks there is minimal cover so you are exposed to the sun for the last 7 miles of the race.


----------



## jobo

FYI - If you are a Disneyland AP holder, on July 5 at 9:00am(PST) you can sign up for the Tinkerbell 1/2 through your account at disney.com

From Disneyland Annual  Passport facebook-

_Get a head start with a runDisney offer that invites Annual Passholders to sign up early for the 2014 Tinker Bell Half Marathon Weekend! This is your chance to ...put on your imaginary wings and join the Disney fairies and Peter Pan for a magical run through Never Land! Early registration begins at 9am (PST) on Friday, July 5. Space is limited_


----------



## kindakrazy2

Hey everyone!  Getting closer to registration day!  

It does look like there will be a 10km race this year in addition to the 5km and half distance!  Yay!  Doesn't look like it will be a "challenge" though like the Dumbo Double Dare or the Glass Slipper.  Just an additional event.

Just letting everyone know so they can be ready with the credit card when the big day comes!


----------



## DharmaLou

Quick question for those who have done it in the past - My tentative plan is to fly in Friday AM and out on Monday sometime. How many days did you spend in the park? Trying to decide if I want to buy 3 day PH or 2 day. Did you buy the discount tickets from GET travel? Do those tickets ever sell out?


----------



## kim3339

DharmaLou said:


> Quick question for those who have done it in the past - My tentative plan is to fly in Friday AM and out on Monday sometime. How many days did you spend in the park? Trying to decide if I want to buy 3 day PH or 2 day. Did you buy the discount tickets from GET travel? Do those tickets ever sell out?



I usually go all the days that I'm there, but Sat, I'm usually out of the park by 2pm so I can get my feet up and realx a little bit. I get them from Get Travel. Tickets don't sell out, but there is a cut off date to buy them, usually in the month before the race. You can by them still at the expo, but I don't think the discount is as large. One nice option also is that they offer a twilight ticket for the evening if only want to go part of the day.


----------



## JDBlair

My friend and I are returning in 2014 for Tink half marathon #3!!  This year her sister is joining us for her first half marathon/first Tink!  We're excited!!!


----------



## AliceNWonderland

Help! Please someone sell me a bib!


----------



## longhorns2

10K announced!

http://margaritasmilesandmouse.blogspot.com/2013/07/tinkerbell-10k-announced.html


----------



## niclodn

rD has the 5K and the 10K listed as Friday morning  I hope that's a typo...

Editted:  Okay, "schedule" section must be a typo -- everywhere else says Saturday.


----------



## wdwrich

> rD has the 5K and the 10K listed as Friday morning I hope that's a typo...



Just checked. The Events section on RunDisney has them listed as Friday (5k), Saturday (10k) and Sunday (HM).


----------



## perlster

official 10K announcement here


----------



## Belle Ella

Really wish they had made the official announcement sooner just because of $$ reasons but since it's just a 10K and not a challenge I'm just sticking with the 5K and 1/2, I think.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Belle Ella said:


> Really wish they had made the official announcement sooner just because of $$ reasons but since it's just a 10K and not a challenge I'm just sticking with the 5K and 1/2, I think.



As of right now I plan to just sign up for the half but that could change between now and Friday. Lol.


----------



## kim3339

JDBlair said:


> My friend and I are returning in 2014 for Tink half marathon #3!!  This year her sister is joining us for her first half marathon/first Tink!  We're excited!!!



Added you guys!

I also updated the 1st post w/ all the new info. 

So am I adding the 10k for anyone....


----------



## AquaDame

Oh, i would love to do the 10K and wish they had announced it sooner! We are supposed to fly out either that day or the next for WDW instead.


----------



## jessicaerv

Kim, switch me from the 1/2 to the 5k *and* 10k, please.


----------



## Belle Ella

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> As of right now I plan to just sign up for the half but that could change between now and Friday. Lol.



I'm bouncing back and forth right now. Originally I was doing the 1/2 and then the 5K with a friend but now she wants to do the 10K so if I can get in for both that's what I'm doing for sure. If I can swing the extra $$, I'm in for all 3. But that could all change.

At least you're an AP (you are still, right?). My friend is so I'm jealous she can register early and I have keep my fingers crossed that I can get in.

How does the AP registration work anyway? My friend isn't sure how to go about it.


----------



## kim3339

jessicaerv said:


> Kim, switch me from the 1/2 to the 5k *and* 10k, please.



I changed it for you.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

Kim, you can add me for all three races. Also my wife and son.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Belle Ella said:


> I'm bouncing back and forth right now. Originally I was doing the 1/2 and then the 5K with a friend but now she wants to do the 10K so if I can get in for both that's what I'm doing for sure. If I can swing the extra $$, I'm in for all 3. But that could all change.
> 
> At least you're an AP (you are still, right?). My friend is so I'm jealous she can register early and I have keep my fingers crossed that I can get in.
> 
> How does the AP registration work anyway? My friend isn't sure how to go about it.



It's really hard for me to get off on a Friday or even leave early for that matter. I'm still trying to figure out how I'm going to get my 10K bib if I can't leave work early enough to make it to the Expo Friday night. 

Yes I still have an annual pass. Pretty sure you have to register through the annual pass holder part of the Disneyland website.

CM's don't get early registration?


----------



## DharmaLou

well, the 5K is out for me. My plan is to fly in Friday am and fly home Monday am, so I won't be able to do the 5K after all, just the half.


----------



## Mjmdiva

Hopefully the half for me!


----------



## Belle Ella

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> It's really hard for me to get off on a Friday or even leave early for that matter. I'm still trying to figure out how I'm going to get my 10K bib if I can't leave work early enough to make it to the Expo Friday night.
> 
> Yes I still have an annual pass. Pretty sure you have to register through the annual pass holder part of the Disneyland website.
> 
> CM's don't get early registration?



I can't remember but don't they have a way for someone to pick it up for you? If so, I can always get it for you or maybe someone else you know. Even if I can't get in for the 10K I'm gonna be there to cheer on my friend.

I'll have to let her know. I'm super bummed my AP expired earlier this year, even if I didn't use it. This would have been a perk I wanted to take advantage of. I'm still nervous I wont be able to register on time for some crazy reason and then miss out altogether. I really want legacy for Tink, and my friend will kill me if she does the 10K and I can't get in since she wanted her first event to be with someone.

Sadly, no early registration for CM's, lol. Sad for me at least, lol.


----------



## kim3339

Jeffreelancer said:


> Kim, you can add me for all three races. Also my wife and son.



I added you, but wanted to double check on wife and son ~ are they doing all 3 too?



DharmaLou said:


> well, the 5K is out for me. My plan is to fly in Friday am and fly home Monday am, so I won't be able to do the 5K after all, just the half.



It's still a 1/2! 



Mjmdiva said:


> Hopefully the half for me!



Added you!


----------



## Jeffreelancer

kim3339 said:


> I added you, but wanted to double check on wife and son ~ are they doing all 3 too?



We are all doing all three.


----------



## JDBlair

kim3339 said:


> Added you guys!
> 
> I also updated the 1st post w/ all the new info.
> 
> So am I adding the 10k for anyone....



Me and my friend will be doing the 10K.  Our original plan was to run the 5K but now that is moved to Friday, and we aren't getting in until Friday, we are jumping at the 10K.  All 3 of us will run the half on Sunday. Bring on the bling!!!


----------



## momto3gr8boys

I'm in for the 5k as well as the half now that it's two days before.  DW will also being doing both races with me!


----------



## Belle Ella

Anyone know what time AP registration starts?


----------



## Mjmdiva

Belle Ella said:


> Anyone know what time AP registration starts?



I think it is 9am PST


----------



## Belle Ella

It was, my friend just called me to let me know she's registering right now, lol.


----------



## niclodn

I'm officially in!  For the 10K and half   Already have hotel booked at Stovall's, if someone's keeping track


----------



## Belle Ella

My friend ROCKS! She got me registered for both the 10K and the Half so now I don't have to stress about not getting in on Sunday for some crazy reason. So over the moon right now. Depending on how fast the 5K fills up, I'll register for that too, but it's at the bottom of my list priority wise.


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:


> My friend ROCKS! She got me registered for both the 10K and the Half so now I don't have to stress about not getting in on Sunday for some crazy reason. So over the moon right now. Depending on how fast the 5K fills up, I'll register for that too, but it's at the bottom of my list priority wise.



Yay!!!!


----------



## AZlady

Kim3339 will you update me on the first page and add the 10k as well for me and my DD

It's official!! 5k and 10 k for me and my DD13 (& a friend I haven't seen in years!!!)
My first runDisney events!!!


----------



## JDBlair

So excited, we are officially in!!!  
Me: 10K and half
Bestie: 10K and half
Bestie's Sister: half

Now I gotta concentrate on working so I can pay for the charges to my credit card.


----------



## sumlee

It's official!!! Half and 10K for me! Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## AZlady

For those waiting to register- someone posted the link on Facebook and I BELIEVE it is working. ( I'm already registered)... But wanted to tell others who may be patiently waiting till the 9 th.


----------



## DharmaLou

AZlady said:


> For those waiting to register- someone posted the link on Facebook and I BELIEVE it is working. ( I'm already registered)... But wanted to tell others who may be patiently waiting till the 9 th.



What Facebook page? I checked RunDisney but didn't see anything?


----------



## pigletliz

Hi Kim,

I'm doing the 10k and the half

On a side note, are you doing the Nike this year?


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Registered for the Tink half!  Excited and nervous


----------



## Davidg83

I'm in for the 10k and the Half!


----------



## Marlea98

AZlady said:


> For those waiting to register- someone posted the link on Facebook and I BELIEVE it is working. ( I'm already registered)... But wanted to tell others who may be patiently waiting till the 9 th.



What FB page, please?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## AZlady

DharmaLou said:


> What Facebook page? I checked RunDisney but didn't see anything?



I have tried to copy and paste the link....
I'm on vacation and working off my cell phone (I'm sorry!)
It is on a FB page  "margaritas,miles and the mouse".
Could some please share it w/ these ladies ?

~~ I also just found it on a FB page called "Disney marathon weekend-5k, half marathon, full, and goofey challenge " ~~


----------



## msbell1976

The only info I am seeing anywhere is just for those with AP and DVC, nothing about being able to register early otherwise...

I am a bit apprehensive about using these other "sites" or whatever...won't they kick you out if you register early and it's not open to everyone?


----------



## audrey2580

Anyone know if there are any other discounts for the DLR 3 hotels besides active travel?  I know sometimes travel agencies book a block for runners at WDW but I have not seen any for DLR.  Thanks


----------



## lolomarie

I have a question about registering as a 2 person team: if my friend and I register as a team will our names appear on our bibs, or will we have to create a team name to appear on them?


----------



## DisneyMom70

I have signed up for the 10K!  
Just starting to get back into shape, and having a goal like this will be super helpful.  Can't wait.


----------



## Marlea98

I signed me and my kids up (early) for the Neverland 5K.   Thanks to the lovely person who sent me the link 

(Now I shall spend the next 6 months or so panicking that it's legitimate  )

But seriously, thank you   I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## kim3339

niclodn said:


> I'm officially in!  For the 10K and half   Already have hotel booked at Stovall's, if someone's keeping track





Belle Ella said:


> My friend ROCKS! She got me registered for both the 10K and the Half so now I don't have to stress about not getting in on Sunday for some crazy reason. So over the moon right now. Depending on how fast the 5K fills up, I'll register for that too, but it's at the bottom of my list priority wise.





AZlady said:


> Kim3339 will you update me on the first page and add the 10k as well for me and my DD
> 
> It's official!! 5k and 10 k for me and my DD13 (& a friend I haven't seen in years!!!)
> My first runDisney events!!!





JDBlair said:


> So excited, we are officially in!!!
> Me: 10K and half
> Bestie: 10K and half
> Bestie's Sister: half
> 
> Now I gotta concentrate on working so I can pay for the charges to my credit card.





sumlee said:


> It's official!!! Half and 10K for me! Woo-hoo!!!





Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Registered for the Tink half!  Excited and nervous





Davidg83 said:


> I'm in for the 10k and the Half!



Updated everyone, sorry it took long, I was on short vacation. Jeff ~ I added DW and DS too. 



msbell1976 said:


> The only info I am seeing anywhere is just for those with AP and DVC, nothing about being able to register early otherwise...
> 
> I am a bit apprehensive about using these other "sites" or whatever...won't they kick you out if you register early and it's not open to everyone?



I just googled active(race reg site) and Tink 1/2 and this was the link that came up, so it's not attached specifically to DVC or APs. It's the one I used Friday for mine. After I registered, I got a confirmation email stating that I'm in and shortly after receipts for the races.

Active link



audrey2580 said:


> Anyone know if there are any other discounts for the DLR 3 hotels besides active travel?  I know sometimes travel agencies book a block for runners at WDW but I have not seen any for DLR.  Thanks



Get Travel is the company attached to the DL races. They have great resort rates and that's where you get discounted park tix. They should have the Tink portion of their site this week or next week.



pigletliz said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> I'm doing the 10k and the half
> 
> On a side note, are you doing the Nike this year?



Got you down. I'm doing Nike this year.  I really shouldn't b/c NYC is 2 weeks later, but it's the 1st week of taper and my long run has me doing 12, and it's the 10th anniversary this year, so like the sucker I am I registered.  Are you running it?


----------



## kim3339

Marlea98 said:


> I signed me and my kids up (early) for the Neverland 5K.   Thanks to the lovely person who sent me the link
> 
> (Now I shall spend the next 6 months or so panicking that it's legitimate  )
> 
> But seriously, thank you   I'm really looking forward to it.



Added you to the list.


----------



## DharmaLou

Officially registered for the half!


----------



## JoannaK

I am so frustrated by the early release of the registration.  It means that people who don't follow things on facebook or know to belong to DIS don't have a chance.  I know I have been planning on registering tomorrow for months.  The fact that so many people got a jump on things just seems unfair.  I wish they had shut down the early registration.  When I called RunDisney they said that you could not register until tomorrow.  The whole thing just seems so badly run.


----------



## pigletliz

kim3339 said:


> Got you down. I'm doing Nike this year.  I really shouldn't b/c NYC is 2 weeks later, but it's the 1st week of taper and my long run has me doing 12, and it's the 10th anniversary this year, so like the sucker I am I registered.  Are you running it?



Wow!  You're doing NYC

I got caught up in the 10th anniversary hype as well. I just need to remind myself that I don't need anything else with the NWM logo...unless it is followed by a "10" or is Tiffany blue.

 I'm following that up with the RnR LA.


----------



## cryssi

I'm in for the half only.  Working on legacy!  Passing on the 10k since there is no challenge attached.


----------



## Marlea98

kim3339 said:


> Added you to the list.



Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## S'sMom

We got registered for the Tinkerbell 10K!!!

Me
DD11
TwinSis
Friend

Now to get in shape!!


----------



## lisachrystine

I'm officially in for the Half!!!  kim3339 - Thanks for posting the active.com link. I'm going to be in a meeting when registration opens on rundisney.com.


----------



## msbell1976

I just checked the active.com link and it says that registration is now closed...so I wonder if they figured it out. 

I know that link was working since like last Friday, but yesterday I think is when a lot of folks used it. 

Hmmm. 

It's kind of like the registration issues that happened with the Nike Women's Race in SF...the company is HUGE and you'd expect that they'd know how to do this, since it's nothing new...and there were still screw ups.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

cryssi said:


> I'm in for the half only.  Working on legacy!  Passing on the 10k since there is no challenge attached.



Same for me...I'm in for the Half only, also working on Legacy.


----------



## msbell1976

I am in for 10k and Half, my mom is doing the 5k and my aunt is doing the half.


----------



## gaucho2000

Just registered and ready to run! I only did the 5K last year so I am ready for the real thing!


----------



## littlesparkler

I'm in!! This will be my first HM and my first Disney race. My son will also do the kids dash


----------



## Mjmdiva

Looks like it is already 53% full!


----------



## kirstie101

msbell1976 said:


> I just checked the active.com link and it says that registration is now closed...so I wonder if they figured it out.
> 
> I know that link was working since like last Friday, but yesterday I think is when a lot of folks used it.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> It's kind of like the registration issues that happened with the Nike Women's Race in SF...the company is HUGE and you'd expect that they'd know how to do this, since it's nothing new...and there were still screw ups.



When I originally went to that link, via the link on the AP page, it said it would only be good through Monday. Im guessing thats why that link isn't good now cause early registration has ended.


----------



## DisneyMarvelStarWars

I didn't want to participate in the thread until it became official. But now it is. I am in! I'll be running in the Family 5K.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'm officially registered!  Woot!

Half and the 10km for me.  Can't resist a new medal so had to do the 10km too.


----------



## where's_my_prince

officially registered!! Seems like I've been waiting for this day for a long time!
Nothing like a 175 registration fee to keep you motivated to exercise


----------



## kim3339

pigletliz said:


> I got caught up in the 10th anniversary hype as well. I just need to remind myself that I don't need anything else with the NWM logo...unless it is followed by a "10" or is Tiffany blue.
> 
> I'm following that up with the RnR LA.



Me too! I've got the marathon jacket from '10 and the sweatshirt & t-shirt from '11, so I'm good. Fingers crossed. Unless it's something really unique, I should be good. I liked the shoes from last year, but for some reason I can't wear Nikes. I already got a preview email from NY about the special race edition Asics. Naturally, fell in love w/ the colors and the insert/foot pad has the race course. That's going to be a _very_ dangerous expo! 

Good luck w/ LA!



DisneyMarvelStarWars said:


> I didn't want to participate in the thread until it became official. But now it is. I am in! I'll be running in the Family 5K.





kindakrazy2 said:


> I'm officially registered!  Woot!
> 
> Half and the 10km for me.  Can't resist a new medal so had to do the 10km too.





where's_my_prince said:


> officially registered!! Seems like I've been waiting for this day for a long time!
> Nothing like a 175 registration fee to keep you motivated to exercise





cryssi said:


> I'm in for the half only.  Working on legacy!  Passing on the 10k since there is no challenge attached.





S'sMom said:


> We got registered for the Tinkerbell 10K!!!
> 
> Me
> DD11
> TwinSis
> Friend
> 
> Now to get in shape!!





lisachrystine said:


> I'm officially in for the Half!!!  kim3339 - Thanks for posting the active.com link. I'm going to be in a meeting when registration opens on rundisney.com.





MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Same for me...I'm in for the Half only, also working on Legacy.





msbell1976 said:


> I am in for 10k and Half, my mom is doing the 5k and my aunt is doing the half.





gaucho2000 said:


> Just registered and ready to run! I only did the 5K last year so I am ready for the real thing!





littlesparkler said:


> I'm in!! This will be my first HM and my first Disney race. My son will also do the kids dash



Added everyone to the list. If I missed your name or mixed up the races, let me know and I can fix it.


----------



## KrazyKat4DIS

Officially registered for the Half!!

I am doing the 10K over Labor Day weekend and will submit that for my time. I hope to be able to move-up in corrals! I will be running with my sister (a non-Diser) and this is her second Tink!

I am soooo excited!!


----------



## lisachrystine

where's_my_prince said:


> Nothing like a 175 registration fee to keep you motivated to exercise



I know, right? I entered my credit card number and suddenly had the urge to go for a very long walk!


----------



## JoannaK

Registered for my second Tink Half marathon.  It is currently at 73% full so selling fast.


----------



## kirstie101

As of now I'm registered for just the Half. I might add the 10K in the next few days...I'll post again if I add it! Trying to convince one of my friends to join me. We're doing a half relay in October and that will be her first race. She's a disney lover so I know she'd love doing a 10K at Disneyland!


----------



## AZlady

I have to laugh at myself- I was crazy Friday morning trying to register the second it opened... Now 8 hours after regular registration opened, it looks like I would have been fine...I guess I didn't need to wake up at 5:45 am on my first day of my Hawaii vacation!!  Who knew!!
Still excited- now its time to think costumes!! I registered for 2 races, so I better get 2 costumes


----------



## Summer2022

Hi everyone! Can I join this thread too? . I signed up for the half along with my sister, her husband, and my husband. This is my first ever half marathon and I'm nervous but excited at the same time. My sister and I were going to sign up as a team. Is there any benefit to that or would keeping it as individuals be just as good?


----------



## magsnemma

I'm jumping in too. I'm usually a lurky loo but I think I might have a few questions since I've never done anything like this before. My two sisters and I are running together. I signed up my DD to run the 200M dash too. No idea if she will actually do it or not.


----------



## kaddie24

I just registered with 3 other friends! This is all of first Tink. I am doing NWM in October. We are so excited!!


----------



## PirateFish989

Registered yesterday for the half! This will be my third year!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Where is everyone staying during the Tink half?  We are DVC members, but sadly no room are available for those dates at the Villas.  Any suggestions on where to stay and when I should book a room?


----------



## kim3339

KrazyKat4DIS said:


> Officially registered for the Half!!
> 
> I am doing the 10K over Labor Day weekend and will submit that for my time. I hope to be able to move-up in corrals! I will be running with my sister (a non-Diser) and this is her second Tink!
> 
> I am soooo excited!!





JoannaK said:


> Registered for my second Tink Half marathon.  It is currently at 73% full so selling fast.





magsnemma said:


> I'm jumping in too. I'm usually a lurky loo but I think I might have a few questions since I've never done anything like this before. My two sisters and I are running together. I signed up my DD to run the 200M dash too. No idea if she will actually do it or not.





PirateFish989 said:


> Registered yesterday for the half! This will be my third year!



Added you guys to the list!



Summer2022 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join this thread too? . I signed up for the half along with my sister, her husband, and my husband. This is my first ever half marathon and I'm nervous but excited at the same time. My sister and I were going to sign up as a team. Is there any benefit to that or would keeping it as individuals be just as good?



Added you. For the teams, it's all a personal preference. I think the only difference is you have a team bib and I think a sash or something. They might list the results differently, but that's all. 



kaddie24 said:


> I just registered with 3 other friends! This is all of first Tink. I am doing NWM in October. We are so excited!!



Got you down. Are you doing the full or the ½ w/ Nike?



Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Where is everyone staying during the Tink half?  We are DVC members, but sadly no room are available for those dates at the Villas.  Any suggestions on where to stay and when I should book a room?



I'm at BW Stovall's across from the finish. They _might _have some rooms, but check them out fast; I think someone on the WISH thread said they might already be sold out. If you're going to stay at a resort hotel, the cheapest way to go is through Get Travel ~ they're the travel company for the DL races. If their site isn't updated yet, it will be w/in the next week. I think pretty much anywhere around the resort is good. If you stay on Katella b/w DL Drive and Harbor it's a short walk to the staging area and from the finish; it's in the parking lot of PPH. And if you're on Harbor, you can either go down to Katella to the race area or cut through DTD. I stayed at BW Park Place which is on Harbor at the crosswalk to the resort and cut down DTD and through the Grand Californian to the start area, it was really easy. But rooms are open and w/ MLK weekend as well, don't wait too long.  Also almost all of the hotels offer AAA card discounts so make sure you use it if you have it!


----------



## kim3339

Forgot to mention, the ½'s already at 92% so if you're thinking about registering, jump on it before it sells out! The 10k is at 51%, 5k is 55% and the kid's races are at 62%.


----------



## mjw534

Signed up yesterday for the Tink 1/2! Really excited and nervous...just started running regularly this year and this will be my first 1/2!


----------



## JoannaK

We are at BW Stovalls Inn.  I think you can still get rooms through last minute travel.com.  The hotel is very close to the start and finish line.


----------



## kirstie101

I just cancelled a room at Stovalls so there might be one available. Posted this on the WISH thread also.


----------



## DharmaLou

95% sold out!


----------



## Mjmdiva

Got a room at BW Stovalls just the other day. 


Is anyone dressing up?  WhT is your costume?  I am thinking maybe Merida.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

kim3339 said:


> Added you guys to the list!
> 
> 
> 
> Added you. For the teams, it's all a personal preference. I think the only difference is you have a team bib and I think a sash or something. They might list the results differently, but that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Got you down. Are you doing the full or the ½ w/ Nike?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at BW Stovall's across from the finish. They _might _have some rooms, but check them out fast; I think someone on the WISH thread said they might already be sold out. If you're going to stay at a resort hotel, the cheapest way to go is through Get Travel ~ they're the travel company for the DL races. If their site isn't updated yet, it will be w/in the next week. I think pretty much anywhere around the resort is good. If you stay on Katella b/w DL Drive and Harbor it's a short walk to the staging area and from the finish; it's in the parking lot of PPH. And if you're on Harbor, you can either go down to Katella to the race area or cut through DTD. I stayed at BW Park Place which is on Harbor at the crosswalk to the resort and cut down DTD and through the Grand Californian to the start area, it was really easy. But rooms are open and w/ MLK weekend as well, don't wait too long.  Also almost all of the hotels offer AAA card discounts so make sure you use it if you have it!




Thank you I just scored two rooms for at Stovalls for $68.00 + tax a night.    I've stayed at Stovalls twice before, so I'm happy with this choice!


----------



## DharmaLou

I'm doing Merida


----------



## StephNJer

I'm signed up for the 10k! And my DD is signed up for the kids 400meter kids race!


----------



## Mjmdiva

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Thank you I just scored two rooms for at Stovalls for $68.00 + tax a night.    I've stayed at Stovalls twice before, so I'm happy with this choice!



Really?  They told me $93. I may have to call back.


----------



## JoannaK

$68 was the price I got through last minute travel for Stovalls.


----------



## Mjmdiva

JoannaK said:


> $68 was the price I got through last minute travel for Stovalls.



Nice work!


----------



## NewRunner

Quick question regarding kid's races.  My daughter will be 6 in January and my twin sons will be 4 in Feb.  For Tinkerbell kids races, can I register them in the 4-6 category so they can run with their sister?   Will anyone check this ad they will only be 3?   Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## DharmaLou

The half is officially sold out! Wow, that was a lot faster than I imagined!


----------



## Pixiedust2758

For those that have stayed at the GC and completed the Tink half marathon in previous years; how easy was it to get back to your hotel room afterwards?

GC looks somewhat close to the finish line; but part of the last mile looks to be on Disneyland Dr (if they go along the same route as last year), so I'm not sure how you'd back-trace right after the race. Or, if you'd be forced to walk up Walnut St. and cut over at the DLH.

The fact that the starting line looked to be right outside the hotel made me happy - though in reality I'm not sure how close it would be; or if I can even afford to stay there.

TIA


----------



## kim3339

Mjmdiva said:


> Is anyone dressing up?  WhT is your costume?  I am thinking maybe Merida.



5k will be Mr. Smee, Capt. Hook for the 10k and Vanellope for the 1/2.



Pixiedust2758 said:


> For those that have stayed at the GC and completed the Tink half marathon in previous years; how easy was it to get back to your hotel room afterwards?
> 
> GC looks somewhat close to the finish line; but part of the last mile looks to be on Disneyland Dr (if they go along the same route as last year), so I'm not sure how you'd back-trace right after the race. Or, if you'd be forced to walk up Walnut St. and cut over at the DLH.



Really easy to get back to the room. We come out in the area b/w PPH and DLH, so you just walk to the stoplight across from GC to cross the street. I've cut through GC to get to DTD and my hotel the past 2 years, have been super easy.


----------



## where's_my_prince

Mjmdiva said:


> Is anyone dressing up?  WhT is your costume?  I am thinking maybe Merida.


 I am definitley dressing up!! 
99% sure as Mrs. Incredible


----------



## AZlady

Newbie w/ Tink weekend. So technical question. 

Doing 5&10k only. Planning on staying onsite. Will I we done (metal,photos,goofing off) in time to make EE?  If not seems silly to pay for onsite, right??
What time does EE start that weekend?
(I'm not going to be fast on these races... If that helps!!  I hope to stay a few steps ahead of he sweeps  )


----------



## AZlady

where's_my_prince said:


> I am definitley dressing up!!
> 99% sure as Mrs. Incredible



DD13 & I are definitely dressing up!!! Just not sure as what.  I'm hoping to find stuff around Halloween to us


----------



## wdwrich

> Will I we done (metal,photos,goofing off) in time to make EE?



EE (Magic Mornings) are usually cancelled on race weekends, so no need to pay the $$ to stay onsite if that's your only reason to stay in a Disney hotel.  However, the Disney hotels are closer to the starting line than most other hotels.  We stay over on Harbor in a non-Disney place.  We consider the walk over to the start to be our warm-up for the races.


----------



## longhorns2

wdwrich said:


> EE (Magic Mornings) are usually cancelled on race weekends, so no need to pay the $$ to stay onsite if that's your only reason to stay in a Disney hotel.  However, the Disney hotels are closer to the starting line than most other hotels.  We stay over on Harbor in a non-Disney place.  We consider the walk over to the start to be our warm-up for the races.



They were not cancelled last year.


----------



## Mjmdiva

Does anyone know what park hours typically are that weekend?  10-8 or open earlier like 8 or 9 am?  TIA.


----------



## magsnemma

Is the Holiday Inn on Walnut going to be more of a walk than a hotel on Katella? It seems like it would be an easy walk down to the DLH but I wasn't sure if part of it would be blocked off.


----------



## kim3339

Mjmdiva said:


> Does anyone know what park hours typically are that weekend?  10-8 or open earlier like 8 or 9 am?  TIA.



Fri DL opened at 9, DCA I think was 10. Sat/Sun DL was 8-12 and DCA was either 9-10 or 10-9.



magsnemma said:


> Is the Holiday Inn on Walnut going to be more of a walk than a hotel on Katella? It seems like it would be an easy walk down to the DLH but I wasn't sure if part of it would be blocked off.



I've never stayed in Walnut so can't help w/ which is easier. But if the course is the same as last year, we cut through the DTD/Mickey parking lot to Walnut on Magic Way, so that gate should be open race morning to cut through.


----------



## cruisindisney

I'm In!  This is my first 1/2 marathon.  Really excited.  My two best friends are coming with me.  One is running the 5k and the other is just coming along to be our ChEar squad.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'll be dressing up too but just a tutu over my regular running clothes probably.  There is just something fun about running in a tutu.  Oh, and a tiara!


----------



## NiceOneSimba

So excited! I registered last year and injured my leg and was unable to run. I'm pretty psyched to actually do it this year!


----------



## AZlady

longhorns2 said:


> They were not cancelled last year.





wdwrich said:


> EE (Magic Mornings) are usually cancelled on race weekends, so no need to pay the $$ to stay onsite if that's your only reason to stay in a Disney hotel.  However, the Disney hotels are closer to the starting line than most other hotels.  We stay over on Harbor in a non-Disney place.  We consider the walk over to the start to be our warm-up for the races.



  two helpful people...two different answers.....anyone else know if they have EE on race mornings??
I would be staying onsite for that PERK!


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

Usually the park isn't ready to open in time for an EE on the day of the races so it gets moved to Monday I believe.


----------



## longhorns2

Nope. It was definitely happening last year. They did not cancel emh that weekend. 

We stayed on site and my plan was to get into DCA after the race to ride rsr before the rush!  I didn't go but that was my original plan

It also explained the change in route from 2012.  2012 you ran DL first and them streets of Anaheim, finishing up by running DCA at end.  That's because DL had emh On Sundays- Or maybe no one did. Don't rennet.  Anyway,  changed up the schedule for emh and DCA now had them. So the route changed and we run through DCA first now.

I remember all this because I was so upset about the route change at the time. But the emh made it necessary.


----------



## BlazerFan

I think it was available too because my DS also ran the race. I was in the last corral, I think he was in C. He finished the race, ran back to VGC and showered and hit RSR in the single rider line twice and made it back to see me finish. I finished at 9:00.


----------



## longhorns2

longhorns2 said:


> Nice job running on vacation!    Great time too!
> 
> I've got a long run this weekend and slightly dreading it already.  ha ha ha.  It needs to be 10+  I have planned it for 12, but honestly, once I hit 10 if I am feeling like I expect to, I'll be calling it good!  It's just that time of year where 1)tired of training 2)tons of
> stuff" to do
> 
> I'd really like to do the 12 and then one more long of run 12-14, but if it doesn't happen I can make the 10 work for me.  I'll have to, right?
> 
> How are the injuries?  Everyone check in!  We are in the home stretch here!
> 
> In another 2 weeks we should have waivers and course (I hope!) and all that good stuff.
> 
> Course issue--- something that I'm a little concerned about now.  The hours were released for Sunday and DCA opens at 8am for EMH that morning.  I wonder if they will be changing the course to accommodate this?  Last year the end of the run was through DCA (and I was hoping we would get a Carsland detour this year!) but with the EMH and the sheer numbers of people heading right to CL, I wonder if we will see a different map.
> 
> Race starts at 5, but there are certainly people who will be out there until almost 9.
> 
> Come on Disney!  We wanna see the course!



Here's my obsessing from 2012- lol.  This is what I was talking about.


----------



## AZlady

longhorns2 said:


> Here's my obsessing from 2012- lol.  This is what I was talking about.



Funny!! 
I could have two reservations , ( i actually already do, CCI & PP) if it looks like EE is canceled I could cancel my reservation at PP. 
Will the operating hours be posted 6 weeks in advance ?


----------



## longhorns2

AZlady said:


> Funny!!
> I could have two reservations , ( i actually already do, CCI & PP) if it looks like EE is canceled I could cancel my reservation at PP.
> Will the operating hours be posted 6 weeks in advance ?



It was last year!


----------



## BayAreaMom

Hi
I am doing the half (3rd year in a row) and the 10k. 

Right now we are booked at HoJos in a kids suite. We usually go to HoJos 5x year (we have APs) and the kids suite is great for race day because I can sleep in a separate room from DH and my youngest daughter (light sleeper) and get up early and leave without waking them up. However, the price is high ($700 for 3 nights) and its about a 15-20 min walk to the start/finish/expo. 

I also booked Stovall's Best Western- great price $353 for 3 nights (they still had rooms as of today)! This looks like is SUPER close to the start/finish and that would be really nice for me given i'll be up really early on sat and sun. I'm curious though how long of a walk it is to the DL entrance. It looks like we could cut through the GCH to DTD/CA to save some time. We are used to the walk from HoJos which is about 8 min. We will not take the shuttle- we'd rather just walk even if its longer. 

Darcy Forsell

PS for costume ideas check out my two favorite vendors from past Tink Expos:
http://www.sparkleskirts.com/
(Sparkle Lights are great to wear over your own crops)
&
http://www.team-sparkle.com/
(I love their tink "race legs" and "race wings")

Oh, and just keep in mind it is WARM that time of year in Anaheim. The first year I wore short crops and a technical t-shirt and I was TOO hot. Last year I wore a running skirt and tank top and was much better. Be sure and bring sunglasses/hat and put on sunscreen before the races.


----------



## JoannaK

We typically stay at the hojo for now race trips and love it.  However, for the race we are staying at Stovalls.  The distance to the start and finish is great and it is about 15 minutes to the gate.  You do cut through the GC.


----------



## JDBlair

BayAreaMom said:


> Hi
> I am doing the half (3rd year in a row) and the 10k.
> 
> Right now we are booked at HoJos in a kids suite. We usually go to HoJos 5x year (we have APs) and the kids suite is great for race day because I can sleep in a separate room from DH and my youngest daughter (light sleeper) and get up early and leave without waking them up. However, the price is high ($700 for 3 nights) and its about a 15-20 min walk to the start/finish/expo.
> 
> I also booked Stovall's Best Western- great price $353 for 3 nights (they still had rooms as of today)! This looks like is SUPER close to the start/finish and that would be really nice for me given i'll be up really early on sat and sun. I'm curious though how long of a walk it is to the DL entrance. It looks like we could cut through the GCH to DTD/CA to save some time. We are used to the walk from HoJos which is about 8 min. We will not take the shuttle- we'd rather just walk even if its longer.
> 
> Darcy Forsell
> 
> PS for costume ideas check out my two favorite vendors from past Tink Expos:
> http://www.sparkleskirts.com/
> (Sparkle Lights are great to wear over your own crops)
> &
> http://www.team-sparkle.com/
> (I love their tink "race legs" and "race wings")
> 
> Oh, and just keep in mind it is WARM that time of year in Anaheim. The first year I wore short crops and a technical t-shirt and I was TOO hot. Last year I wore a running skirt and tank top and was much better. Be sure and bring sunglasses/hat and put on sunscreen before the races.



We stay at BW Stovall's for Tink. It is super easy to get to and from DTD - cutting through Grand CA.  Unless you're going to the park, there is no security search!  The walk is also super easy to/from the Expo and especially to/from the start/finish line.  BW Stovall's cannot be beat for Tink Half.  But that's my opinion - having stayed there the past 2 Tink's...and booked for Tink '14!!


----------



## JDBlair

BayAreaMom said:


> Hi
> I am doing the half (3rd year in a row) and the 10k.
> 
> Right now we are booked at HoJos in a kids suite. We usually go to HoJos 5x year (we have APs) and the kids suite is great for race day because I can sleep in a separate room from DH and my youngest daughter (light sleeper) and get up early and leave without waking them up. However, the price is high ($700 for 3 nights) and its about a 15-20 min walk to the start/finish/expo.
> 
> I also booked Stovall's Best Western- great price $353 for 3 nights (they still had rooms as of today)! This looks like is SUPER close to the start/finish and that would be really nice for me given i'll be up really early on sat and sun. I'm curious though how long of a walk it is to the DL entrance. It looks like we could cut through the GCH to DTD/CA to save some time. We are used to the walk from HoJos which is about 8 min. We will not take the shuttle- we'd rather just walk even if its longer.



BTW, when I did Disneyland Half and shared a room with DH and DD last summer, I brought along an eye mask and ear plugs.  I went to bed super early while they went and explored DTD a little bit. I slept with my phone tucked under me so I would feel the vibration of the alarm.  Because of the plugs and mask, I never was disturbed when they returned to the room.  You can buy ear plugs at Target for super cheap, I recommend the kid ones that are formable, not the plastic reusable ones.


----------



## cruisindisney

I ran 7.3 miles today.  I'm training for my 10k in September.  Gotta run that so I can have timed race for Tink.  

My butt is so sore.  My friend/trainer thinks it's my siatic nerve.  Not happy about this development.  Any suggestions?


----------



## momto3gr8boys

cruisindisney said:


> I ran 7.3 miles today.  I'm training for my 10k in September.  Gotta run that so I can have timed race for Tink.
> 
> My butt is so sore.  My friend/trainer thinks it's my siatic nerve.  Not happy about this development.  Any suggestions?



Try a foam roller if you haven't already.  Also, are you following a 10k training plan?  I only ask to make sure you didn't up your mileage too fast, which can lead to injury/soreness.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## cruisindisney

I will try the foam roller.  I have been running for a couple years and started increasing my miles in the last couple months.  I guess I'll pop back down to 5 miles and see how that goes.  Vacation is going to force a break from the long runs for the next week.  I hope that helps it out.


----------



## JDBlair

cruisindisney said:


> I ran 7.3 miles today.  I'm training for my 10k in September.  Gotta run that so I can have timed race for Tink.
> 
> My butt is so sore.  My friend/trainer thinks it's my siatic nerve.  Not happy about this development.  Any suggestions?



Chiropractor.  Every little ache and pain and tingling down my legs, up my spine, etc. all seem to be addressed by an adjustment.  I saw another post about foam rolling - that too. But an adjustment from a chiro can do major wonders!


----------



## BlazerFan

JDBlair said:


> Chiropractor.  Every little ache and pain and tingling down my legs, up my spine, etc. all seem to be addressed by an adjustment.  I saw another post about foam rolling - that too. But an adjustment from a chiro can do major wonders!



I second that! I see mine about once a month for a "tune up" and always schedule what I call my Humpty Dumpty appointment a few days after a race for him to put me back together again in case I pushed too hard and hurt something.


----------



## AZlady

BayAreaMom said:


> Hi
> PS for costume ideas check out my two favorite vendors from past Tink Expos:
> http://www.sparkleskirts.com/
> (Sparkle Lights are great to wear over your own crops)
> &
> http://www.team-sparkle.com/
> (I love their tink "race legs" and "race wings")
> 
> .



Silly question~are these the same company?  or just similar company?


----------



## JoannaK

They are different companies.  Both make great skirts.


----------



## tdashgirl

Working on legacy, I'm running the 1/2, 3rd year in a row.  How funny, I'm also staying at Stovall's!  I stayed there with my family for the 1st time a few weeks ago, we liked it and I realized what a good fit it was for Tink with it being so close to the PPH.  I'm trying to remember the race course though -- Disneyland Dr/West St. isn't blocked off at the finish for runners?  Just want to make sure I can get back to the hotel easily after finishing --  I don't like to linger after, I like my post-race shower


----------



## JDBlair

tdashgirl said:


> Working on legacy, I'm running the 1/2, 3rd year in a row.  How funny, I'm also staying at Stovall's!  I stayed there with my family for the 1st time a few weeks ago, we liked it and I realized what a good fit it was for Tink with it being so close to the PPH.  I'm trying to remember the race course though -- Disneyland Dr/West St. isn't blocked off at the finish for runners?  Just want to make sure I can get back to the hotel easily after finishing --  I don't like to linger after, I like my post-race shower



The first year we ran Tink we had to take the super long way back to our hotel.  This year, they had us walk to about the middle of the parking lot we were in and follow this path that cut down to an entrance that we were able to exit through and out on to Katella.  I realize that probably doesn't make a lot of sense but it was definitely easier in 2013 to get back to our hotel than it was in 2012!  Hopefully this year they have signs up that direct people where to go instead of relying on the poor CM's to shout out orders to the masses.  Signs would be way better and they're possible since I saw them at Princess in February!


----------



## Belle Ella

tdashgirl said:


> Working on legacy, I'm running the 1/2, 3rd year in a row.  How funny, I'm also staying at Stovall's!  I stayed there with my family for the 1st time a few weeks ago, we liked it and I realized what a good fit it was for Tink with it being so close to the PPH.  I'm trying to remember the race course though -- Disneyland Dr/West St. isn't blocked off at the finish for runners?  Just want to make sure I can get back to the hotel easily after finishing --  I don't like to linger after, I like my post-race shower



Yay! Glad you're coming back down for Tink again!


----------



## BayAreaMom

AZlady said:


> Silly question~are these the same company?  or just similar company?



Yep. Sparkle Skirts is the go to place for disney running attire. A lot of women like their Sparkle Tech skirts (http://www.sparkleskirts.com/sparkletech/) as they have the built in shorts. The "You can fly" skirt is perfect for Tink. As I noted before, it will probably (for me at least) be too hot for crops.


----------



## AZlady

BayAreaMom said:


> Yep. Sparkle Skirts is the go to place for disney running attire. A lot of women like their Sparkle Tech skirts (http://www.sparkleskirts.com/sparkletech/) as they have the built in shorts. The "You can fly" skirt is perfect for Tink. As I noted before, it will probably (for me at least) be too hot for crops.



too hot~ you make me giggle.....I'm from Arizona (and doing only the 5 & 10K) I am soooo worried about freezing!  I'm trying to plan my costumes and worried I will be underdressed and cold.

I will look into the sparkle skirts   I hope my DD13 and I can wear the same size...so we can share or mix & match.


----------



## kirstie101

BayAreaMom said:


> Yep. Sparkle Skirts is the go to place for disney running attire. A lot of women like their Sparkle Tech skirts (http://www.sparkleskirts.com/sparkletech/) as they have the built in shorts. The "You can fly" skirt is perfect for Tink. As I noted before, it will probably (for me at least) be too hot for crops.



Anyone wanna sell me on a pair of the sparkle tech skirts? I love the idea of the shorts under them. They would look much better with the costume I have pictured in my head then wearing a skirt over my running capri's would. 
I've never actually run in shorts...but since they're fitted I'm guessing it wouldn't be all that much different than my capris? Thoughts? The price is a bit much to take a game on so any advice is appreciated!


----------



## kirstie101

BayAreaMom said:


> Hi
> I am doing the half (3rd year in a row) and the 10k.
> 
> Right now we are booked at HoJos in a kids suite. We usually go to HoJos 5x year (we have APs) and the kids suite is great for race day because I can sleep in a separate room from DH and my youngest daughter (light sleeper) and get up early and leave without waking them up. However, the price is high ($700 for 3 nights) and its about a 15-20 min walk to the start/finish/expo.
> 
> I also booked Stovall's Best Western- great price $353 for 3 nights (they still had rooms as of today)! This looks like is SUPER close to the start/finish and that would be really nice for me given i'll be up really early on sat and sun. I'm curious though how long of a walk it is to the DL entrance. It looks like we could cut through the GCH to DTD/CA to save some time. We are used to the walk from HoJos which is about 8 min. We will not take the shuttle- we'd rather just walk even if its longer.
> 
> Darcy Forsell
> 
> PS for costume ideas check out my two favorite vendors from past Tink Expos:
> http://www.sparkleskirts.com/
> (Sparkle Lights are great to wear over your own crops)
> &
> http://www.team-sparkle.com/
> (I love their tink "race legs" and "race wings")
> 
> Oh, and just keep in mind it is WARM that time of year in Anaheim. The first year I wore short crops and a technical t-shirt and I was TOO hot. Last year I wore a running skirt and tank top and was much better. Be sure and bring sunglasses/hat and put on sunscreen before the races.



Hojo's has a special discount if you call and tell them you're running Tink! Just a thought..could help lower your rate   We stayed there last year for the race and are staying there this year as well.


----------



## BayAreaMom

kirstie101 said:


> Anyone wanna sell me on a pair of the sparkle tech skirts? I love the idea of the shorts under them. They would look much better with the costume I have pictured in my head then wearing a skirt over my running capri's would.
> I've never actually run in shorts...but since they're fitted I'm guessing it wouldn't be all that much different than my capris? Thoughts? The price is a bit much to take a game on so any advice is appreciated!




Yes, they are like running in capris. The shorts stay in place and are snug. 
The vendors should be at the Expo, but i realize that is late for "costume selection"! But the sparkle skirts were selling like crazy! They did have a small try on room if you didnt know your size.


----------



## BayAreaMom

kirstie101 said:


> Hojo's has a special discount if you call and tell them you're running Tink! Just a thought..could help lower your rate   We stayed there last year for the race and are staying there this year as well.



The $700/3 nights in the kids suite at hojos includes a 20% AP discount. Yes, that is super high! I will still call as i think in 2012 they may have had a 25% race discount. But I think I will just stay at Stovall's because of the close proximity to the race start/finish. If I were only doing the half marathon i'd be okay at Hojos, but since i'm doing the half and 10k, plus spending 3 fairly full and busy days in the parks (Fri-Sun), i figure I need to be close to the start. I'm not walking with anyone else which is another reason to stay closer. Plus I know DH and the kids will not bother to come see me finish unless i'm close. Last year they actually almost missed me and I ran right by Hojos and literally saw our room balcony!


----------



## Jeffreelancer

kirstie101 said:


> Anyone wanna sell me on a pair of the sparkle tech skirts? I love the idea of the shorts under them. They would look much better with the costume I have pictured in my head then wearing a skirt over my running capri's would.
> I've never actually run in shorts...but since they're fitted I'm guessing it wouldn't be all that much different than my capris? Thoughts? The price is a bit much to take a game on so any advice is appreciated!



My wife bought two at the expo this year and is buying a third in Tiffany blue for Nike SF in October. What really sold them for her were the built in pockets in the shorts. They are large enough to carry a digital camera or phone and once they are in the pocket they don't move around at all.


----------



## longhorns2

Kirsten- you need these.  sparkle techs rock. I love to see the love for them here!  <3

They are guaranteed not to ride up shorts.  And they are compression shorts, so yes, just like wearing capris, but shorter!  I wear mine all the time- for everything, not just running. Pricy, yes, but worth it if you buy something you will wear more often than just as a costume.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> Kirsten- you need these.  sparkle techs rock. I love to see the love for them here!  <3
> 
> They are guaranteed not to ride up shorts.  And they are compression shorts, so yes, just like wearing capris, but shorter!  I wear mine all the time- for everything, not just running. Pricy, yes, but worth it if you buy something you will wear more often than just as a costume.




Thanks Patty and everyone else! I want to give them a try.  At the very least I can wear it for Nike in October and then Tink in Jan. 
Are the size charts on their website pretty accurate? Any sizing tips? 

And yes the Tink Hojo's discount is 25% so slightly better than AP.


----------



## liesel

I wanted to give another perspective on the sparkle skirts.  I love the company, Leah is wonderful, and that they are made in the USA, but I have had a few issues with them.

I have had my skirt ride up on me during a race, most recently on Saturday.  The chafing is not pretty, and I used Body Glide.  The first time the skirt rode up during a race in October, I asked around (off the DIS) and heard that it was common and that the skirt needed a few more washings to "break it in."  I thought those issues were over and was surprised to have such a bad experience with it once again on Saturday.  Also, the fabric still bleeds (I hand wash it) so be careful.  I was planning on buying another one at the DL half expo, but I think I will take a pass.  I am also rethinking wearing it during Dumbo.  I really don't want this to happen again, especially with racing two days in a row.  I did get several compliments on how pretty the skirt is.  I guess they aren't meant for every body type.

Also, I believe it is common courtesy if you work for a company and endorse their product publicly, you disclose your affiliation.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

liesel said:


> I wanted to give another perspective on the sparkle skirts.  I love the company, Leah is wonderful, and that they are made in the USA, but I have had a few issues with them.
> 
> I have had my skirt ride up on me during a race, most recently on Saturday.  The chafing is not pretty, and I used Body Glide.  The first time the skirt rode up during a race in October, I asked around (off the DIS) and heard that it was common and that the skirt needed a few more washings to "break it in."  I thought those issues were over and was surprised to have such a bad experience with it once again on Saturday.  Also, the fabric still bleeds (I hand wash it) so be careful.  I was planning on buying another one at the DL half expo, but I think I will take a pass.  I am also rethinking wearing it during Dumbo.  I really don't want this to happen again, especially with racing two days in a row.  I did get several compliments on how pretty the skirt is.  I guess they aren't meant for every body type.
> 
> Also, I believe it is common courtesy if you work for a company and endorse their product publicly, you disclose your affiliation.



Thanks for the review. Are you referring to the "lite skirt" or the ones with the shorts? (I probably have that name wrong...going off memory...I think there is one with the shorts and one without. Which is the one you had trouble with?  And if its the one with the shorts, do you think the other one would work over my own pair of compression shorts ( I have a brand that is awesome that I wear under most things).

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## liesel

momto3gr8boys said:


> Thanks for the review. Are you referring to the "lite skirt" or the ones with the shorts? (I probably have that name wrong...going off memory...I think there is one with the shorts and one without. Which is the one you had trouble with?  And if its the one with the shorts, do you think the other one would work over my own pair of compression shorts ( I have a brand that is awesome that I wear under most things).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



This was the sparkle tech (the one with the shorts underneath).  The shorts don't always stay in place for me.  What's funny is that the two races where I did have problems were 10Ks.  I also ran the Tinker Bell Half last year with no problems.  I think breaking it in with a few wearings and washings before the race would help.  I saw many wearing their newly purchased sparkle skirts at the last Tinker Bell half, I can't even imagine!


----------



## indygirl99

momto3gr8boys said:


> Thanks for the review. Are you referring to the "lite skirt" or the ones with the shorts? (I probably have that name wrong...going off memory...I think there is one with the shorts and one without. Which is the one you had trouble with?  And if its the one with the shorts, do you think the other one would work over my own pair of compression shorts ( I have a brand that is awesome that I wear under most things).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



My experience with the Sparkle skirts (I do not work for them I'm a nurse in real life). I am a Biiiig girl, pushing 240 pounds and wear either the XL or XXL.

Last year for Tinker Belle I wore my long running pants and over them I wore the sparkle lite (the one without shorts) and a short sleeve tech shirt. I was not to hot at all during the race and it took me 3 hr 45 min to run it.

I got a sparkle tech (with the shorts) and ran the Nike women's half in DC and the Portland Rock and Roll. I have quite a bit of chub on the thighs and found that the short legs stayed in place and did not ride up. No chaffing on the chub. I had run in the skirt for two 3 mile training runs before I ran the half so the skirt had not been washed but 2 times.

 I did find that I spent a lot of time pulling the skirt up on my waist. I'm not used to wearing anything on the "natural" waistline so was uncomfortable with the skirt being a little low.

I bought another skirt in the hickerchic design. The skirt is a 2 inches longer and the legs are 1 inch longer. I also bought it one size larger than the other skirt. This one I have done multiple mid length runs 4-7 mils and I wear it a lot for my bike rides and can say that I do not have the problem with where it sits on my waist or feeling the need to pull it up. The legs also stay in place quite well, no riding up or rubbing on runs or bike rides.

If you are unsure get the sparkle lite and wear it over your compression shorts that you like it see how you feel about the skirt. You can always branch out to the sparkle tech if you decide you like them.

There is a sparkle skirts facebook page where some of the girls are selling their skirts. That might be a way to get one at a lesser cost to try and see how you like them?


----------



## DharmaLou

Thanks for the reviews - I've had my eye on them for some time now and as I'm losing weight (41 lbs gone as of now!) I don't want to buy one until closer to the race. Hoping I can get down to a L. I'd probably be a XL now.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I'm in love with Sparkle Skirts.  I have more then I should admit too.  They are the best thing ever for running in or even just wearing out and about when its hot because of the moisture wicking fabric the shorts are made out of.  Seriously the best thing to wear ever for walking the Disney parks!  

Oh, and did I mention the pockets?  The big, beautiful pockets?!!!  Seriously in love with my Sparkle Skirts!


----------



## longhorns2

Sorry Liesel! I was talking to Kirsten, a personal friend who already knows about my position with Sparkle Skirts.  Since I was addressing her on this thread from a personal not official stand point it didn't ping on my radar. I apologize if it came across as something unethical. 

BTW folks, I work with Sparkle Skirts.


----------



## liesel

longhorns2 said:


> Sorry Liesel! I was talking to Kirsten, a personal friend who already knows about my position with Sparkle Skirts.  Since I was addressing her on this thread from a personal not official stand point it didn't ping on my radar. I apologize if it came across as something unethical.
> 
> BTW folks, I work with Sparkle Skirts.



No problem!  I figured most here knew about your new position (congratulations by the way!) but there may be a few out there reading along who don't know.


----------



## kirstie101

Thanks everyone for all the info! I appreciate it.  Its tough ordering stuff online and not knowing what to expect. But thanks to you guys I have a pretty good idea! 

Next costume question for you: Has anyone had luck doing an iron on metal design (like from a craft store) on a tech fabric tank or is that impossible?


----------



## laurasvwee

indygirl99 said:


> My experience with the Sparkle skirts (I do not work for them I'm a nurse in real life). I am a Biiiig girl, pushing 240 pounds and wear either the XL or XXL.
> 
> Last year for Tinker Belle I wore my long running pants and over them I wore the sparkle lite (the one without shorts) and a short sleeve tech shirt. I was not to hot at all during the race and it took me 3 hr 45 min to run it.
> 
> I got a sparkle tech (with the shorts) and ran the Nike women's half in DC and the Portland Rock and Roll. I have quite a bit of chub on the thighs and found that the short legs stayed in place and did not ride up. No chaffing on the chub. I had run in the skirt for two 3 mile training runs before I ran the half so the skirt had not been washed but 2 times.
> 
> I did find that I spent a lot of time pulling the skirt up on my waist. I'm not used to wearing anything on the "natural" waistline so was uncomfortable with the skirt being a little low.
> 
> I bought another skirt in the hickerchic design. The skirt is a 2 inches longer and the legs are 1 inch longer. I also bought it one size larger than the other skirt. This one I have done multiple mid length runs 4-7 mils and I wear it a lot for my bike rides and can say that I do not have the problem with where it sits on my waist or feeling the need to pull it up. The legs also stay in place quite well, no riding up or rubbing on runs or bike rides.
> 
> If you are unsure get the sparkle lite and wear it over your compression shorts that you like it see how you feel about the skirt. You can always branch out to the sparkle tech if you decide you like them.
> 
> There is a sparkle skirts facebook page where some of the girls are selling their skirts. That might be a way to get one at a lesser cost to try and see how you like them?



I am hoping and praying that I am able to run the tinkerbell 1/2 next time(2015) so I have been watching this thread for tips and info. I am a plus size gal that took up running in hopes to not to be a plus size gal. Well it seems that I am surrounded by fit gym bunnies that can't relate to me at all. I am very close to your weight and am thrilled to hear that you are running 1/2 marathons. I was thinking about doing the portland rock and roll next year. Would you mind if I sent you a PM to pick your brain?


----------



## tdashgirl

JDBlair said:


> The first year we ran Tink we had to take the super long way back to our hotel.  This year, they had us walk to about the middle of the parking lot we were in and follow this path that cut down to an entrance that we were able to exit through and out on to Katella.  I realize that probably doesn't make a lot of sense but it was definitely easier in 2013 to get back to our hotel than it was in 2012!  Hopefully this year they have signs up that direct people where to go instead of relying on the poor CM's to shout out orders to the masses.  Signs would be way better and they're possible since I saw them at Princess in February!


Agreed! I don't remember seeing signs anywhere and it was hard to see where to go in the crowds.  I'll look for the "path" 



Belle Ella said:


> Yay! Glad you're coming back down for Tink again!





-------------------------------------

Sparkle Skirts -- I don't know if they've improved since I bought one for the 1st Tink, but I thought they were kind of "cheaply" made for the price?  They just didn't seem sewn that well and the band started to separate from the sparkle material.  Just my opinion!  Last year I went with Tough Girl Tutus (which I actually bought off Etsy) and I thought they were much better made.  This year I think I'm going to pass on the skirt/tutu because I find they really bug me.  Instead I think I'm going to color-coordinate my running clothes to do some sort of (undecided) theme 

Speaking of non-bugging running things -- I found (IMO) the BEST gadget for storing things ala fanny pack... the flip belt!  It's so simple but works so well...you can fit just about anything in it and it stays secure and FLAT against your body.  Disclosure, not affiliated in any way with any of these companies ... just a customer 

Oh ... google image for flipbelt so y'all know what I'm talking about ...


----------



## jessicaerv

Question (I think this has been discussed, but I can't remember where or when, so sorry for the request for regurgitated info):

If I buy the discounted tickets through Get Travel, can those be upgraded to an AP?  Their website says any upgrades must be done prior to first use, so that makes me think Yes, but I thought I had read previously (on this thread?) that these tickets were not upgradeable.


----------



## BlazerFan

jessicaerv said:


> Question (I think this has been discussed, but I can't remember where or when, so sorry for the request for regurgitated info):
> 
> If I buy the discounted tickets through Get Travel, can those be upgraded to an AP?  Their website says any upgrades must be done prior to first use, so that makes me think Yes, but I thought I had read previously (on this thread?) that these tickets were not upgradeable.



I was under the impression that they were not upgradeable to an AP. maybe they mean you could upgrade one of their 3 day tickets to one of their 4 day tickets.


----------



## debdreamsofdis

oh wow. I did not realize there was a thread here for the Tinkerbell weekend (makes perfect sense now that I think about it, lol.) I will be doing the 10K this year, my first runDisney event. Excited, but a little nervous. 

I have 127 pages to catch up on here. This may take me a while.


----------



## AZlady

debdreamsofdis said:


> oh wow. I did not realize there was a thread here for the Tinkerbell weekend (makes perfect sense now that I think about it, lol.) I will be doing the 10K this year, my first runDisney event. Excited, but a little nervous.
> 
> I have 127 pages to catch up on here. This may take me a while.



It's my first run disney event also. Welcome. 
If you go to the very 1st/2nd post it lists all who plan on going ( that are on this board)
Now that you found us, you can join the conversation.  
PS.. There is another Tink weekend thread started under "WISH"  then events.


----------



## longhorns2

I love tink weekend so much! Just had to shout that out!  

Disneyland has become my sentimental favorite. I can't wait to train and race with you all!


----------



## debdreamsofdis

AZlady said:


> It's my first run disney event also. Welcome.
> If you go to the very 1st/2nd post it lists all who plan on going ( that are on this board)
> Now that you found us, you can join the conversation.
> PS.. There is another Tink weekend thread started under "WISH"  then events.



Thank you! Yes, I've found the thread over on the WISH board and already asked several of my newbie questions there. Now I have 2 threads to ask all my dumb questions in, haha!


----------



## bohemian21

kindakrazy2 said:


> Oh, and did I mention the pockets?  The big, beautiful pockets?!!!  Seriously in love with my Sparkle Skirts!



Pockets! I'm sold. I freak out when my running gear has no pockets.


----------



## Davidg83

bohemian21 said:


> Pockets! I'm sold. I freak out when my running gear has no pockets.



It should be illegal to make running gear without pockets!


----------



## kim3339

debdreamsofdis said:


> oh wow. I did not realize there was a thread here for the Tinkerbell weekend (makes perfect sense now that I think about it, lol.) I will be doing the 10K this year, my first runDisney event. Excited, but a little nervous.
> 
> I have 127 pages to catch up on here. This may take me a while.



Added you to the list! And welcome to the group!!



longhorns2 said:


> I love tink weekend so much! Just had to shout that out!
> 
> Disneyland has become my sentimental favorite. I can't wait to train and race with you all!



Ahhh... look at you getting all mushy!! 

So it's official, I am a sucker! I caved and registered for the 5k too.  I know I shouldn't have, but I've run it for the past 2 years, and it is my favorite of the run Disney events, love how it's all in the park. Even though I know they don't legacy 5ks, it would drive me crazy.  Oh well, we'll see how it goes for the future.


----------



## keds

Hello! This is my first post as I just found this site and board. Went to Disneyland for the first time this spring. Had such a great time I am signed up for the Tinkerbell 10 k.  I work out a lot (step classes, dance classes, yoga) but havent run in ages. This gives me a new goal and I am so excited!! Also excited about maybe buying a sparkle skirt!


----------



## kirstie101

So what training programs are you all following? 

I have a half in October so I'm loosely following Jeff Galloways rec and adding 1.5 miles to my long run every 2 weeks. A few three milers during the week and some cross training mainly on the bike. 

In August I start coaching DD6's soccer team so that will be 2 practices a week I can call cross training hahaha But it also means less bike time.


----------



## kim3339

keds said:


> Hello! This is my first post as I just found this site and board. Went to Disneyland for the first time this spring. Had such a great time I am signed up for the Tinkerbell 10 k.  I work out a lot (step classes, dance classes, yoga) but havent run in ages. This gives me a new goal and I am so excited!! Also excited about maybe buying a sparkle skirt!



 Welcome to the club!! I added you to the list.


----------



## keds

Thank you!!  I'm thinking of doing the 5k as well. 

I have a running question--if this isn't a good place to ask it, I'll ask elsewhere.
I downloaded "map my walk", does anyone know if is it accurate for distance? Not too concerned with anything else, just want to know how far I am going in what time. Thanks again!


----------



## kirstie101

keds said:


> Thank you!!  I'm thinking of doing the 5k as well.
> 
> I have a running question--if this isn't a good place to ask it, I'll ask elsewhere.
> I downloaded "map my walk", does anyone know if is it accurate for distance? Not too concerned with anything else, just want to know how far I am going in what time. Thanks again!



I think its fairly accurate. I've done the same route with map my walk, Nike + and my garmin and all come within .25 of each other I've found.


----------



## AB6876

This has probably been addressed before, but I could not find it easily..  I will probably be traveling alone for the races.  Right now I am signed up for the 10k and the half.  I am also doing to dopey in Walt Disney World the weekend before.  That said, I am using DVC points for the room.  I booked Thursday and Friday night in the villas and Saturday and Sunday I have to convert my points to Disney collection.  I checked availability and I can get any of the three hotels..  That said where should I stay?.  Should I stay the the GC, or should I try out paradise pier or the DLH?  Is it going to be a pain to move from one hotel to the other?  Thoughts? I have never been to Disneyland so this is all new to me..  I was thinking paradise pier because the half starts in the parking lot?  Is this correct?  Any insight would be much appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## kim3339

AB6876 said:


> This has probably been addressed before, but I could not find it easily..  I will probably be traveling alone for the races.  Right now I am signed up for the 10k and the half.  I am also doing to dopey in Walt Disney World the weekend before.  That said, I am using DVC points for the room.  I booked Thursday and Friday night in the villas and Saturday and Sunday I have to convert my points to Disney collection.  I checked availability and I can get any of the three hotels..  That said where should I stay?.  Should I stay the the GC, or should I try out paradise pier or the DLH?  Is it going to be a pain to move from one hotel to the other?  Thoughts? I have never been to Disneyland so this is all new to me..  I was thinking paradise pier because the half starts in the parking lot?  Is this correct?  Any insight would be much appreciated.  Thanks in advance.



The start is on the road in front of Paradise Pier, at the underpass of DTD, and the staging area/finish line is in the PPH parking lot. But that being said, if you stay Sat/Sun at the GC and exit the lobby to the road, you'll be right at the corals and ready for the start. It's just as easy as PPH and if you usually do bag drops, you really wouldn't even need to. And after you finish and get funneled around the back of PPH you can just cross the street back to GC. The expo will be at the DL Hotel which is at the end of DTD and if you stay there, you would just go through the side parking lot out to the road and back. So any of the 3 work well, it's all just a matter of preference. 

I've moved once b/w the BW and DLH but we had a car so it wasn't that hard. And if you go from GC to PPH like the race, you would just exit the lobby and cross the street, it would all depend on how much luggage you have. Are you going home b/w WDW and DL or just straight to DL?

As far as relation to the parks, GC is closest and has it's own entrance into DCA. DLH is at the end of DTD, but close to the monorail and takes you straight into DL and specifically Tomorrowland. But it's different from WDW in that there's only those 2 stops ~ DTD and Tomorrowland. It's also where the expo will be, but since you'll already have your stuff from Fri, not a big deal. PPH is the furthest from the parks, but where all the race stuff is. We don't know what's going on w/ the 10k course yet, but if it's like DDD, the start and finish will probably be the same as the 1/2 b/c of the timing mats, but we won't know until later. 

Personally, I really like the GC. I've never stayed in the DVC villas, but the decor is really pretty ~ it's all craftsman style, it's gorgeous. PPH is beachy and surfy. DLH is the original and classic so it's always special, each of the 3 towers has their own theme ~ fantasyland or Adventureland etc. There's also a lot of memorabillia in the lobby area.

And the biggest plus in the world for you, especially after Dopey, is that no matter which hotel you end up at, getting to the race is soooo much easier than the staging area/starting line walk in WDW.


----------



## AB6876

kim3339 said:


> The start is on the road in front of Paradise Pier, at the underpass of DTD, and the staging area/finish line is in the PPH parking lot. But that being said, if you stay Sat/Sun at the GC and exit the lobby to the road, you'll be right at the corals and ready for the start. It's just as easy as PPH and if you usually do bag drops, you really wouldn't even need to. And after you finish and get funneled around the back of PPH you can just cross the street back to GC. The expo will be at the DL Hotel which is at the end of DTD and if you stay there, you would just go through the side parking lot out to the road and back. So any of the 3 work well, it's all just a matter of preference.
> 
> I've moved once b/w the BW and DLH but we had a car so it wasn't that hard. And if you go from GC to PPH like the race, you would just exit the lobby and cross the street, it would all depend on how much luggage you have. Are you going home b/w WDW and DL or just straight to DL?
> 
> As far as relation to the parks, GC is closest and has it's own entrance into DCA. DLH is at the end of DTD, but close to the monorail and takes you straight into DL and specifically Tomorrowland. But it's different from WDW in that there's only those 2 stops ~ DTD and Tomorrowland. It's also where the expo will be, but since you'll already have your stuff from Fri, not a big deal. PPH is the furthest from the parks, but where all the race stuff is. We don't know what's going on w/ the 10k course yet, but if it's like DDD, the start and finish will probably be the same as the 1/2 b/c of the timing mats, but we won't know until later.
> 
> Personally, I really like the GC. I've never stayed in the DVC villas, but the decor is really pretty ~ it's all craftsman style, it's gorgeous. PPH is beachy and surfy. DLH is the original and classic so it's always special, each of the 3 towers has their own theme ~ fantasyland or Adventureland etc. There's also a lot of memorabillia in the lobby area.
> 
> And the biggest plus in the world for you, especially after Dopey, is that no matter which hotel you end up at, getting to the race is soooo much easier than the staging area/starting line walk in WDW.



Thank you so much for all the information..  That is exactly what I was looking for.  I will be coming home for a couple days and then heading out to California.  I am leaning towards staying at the GC..  I am thinking I will be tired so I probably want to keep things simple..


----------



## AB6876

Yay I am all booked..  2 nights in the villas at the GC and 2 nights a woods or courtyard view the GC..  I was going solo but I think I convinced my cousin in LA to come up for a few nights to hang out at Disneyland..
Really starting to look forward to this race!


----------



## cruisindisney

Just booked our hotel!  We are splurging and staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  This is going to be such a great Girls Weekend!  

Now if only my sciatic nerve would stop hurting so I can get back to training.  I went to the doctor and she told me we would get this taken care off before the race.  My problem is that I have the 10K in less than 2 months so that I can get a good corral placement at Tink.  

Plus I am depressed because I'm not running.  Who would have thought that I would be depressed because I wasn't working out enough.  This is just so weird for me.


----------



## DharmaLou

kirstie101 said:


> So what training programs are you all following?
> 
> I have a half in October so I'm loosely following Jeff Galloways rec and adding 1.5 miles to my long run every 2 weeks. A few three milers during the week and some cross training mainly on the bike.
> 
> In August I start coaching DD6's soccer team so that will be 2 practices a week I can call cross training hahaha But it also means less bike time.



I'm also doing Galloway


----------



## FlowersCroon

See you all there!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

cruisindisney said:


> Just booked our hotel!  We are splurging and staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  This is going to be such a great Girls Weekend!
> 
> Now if only my sciatic nerve would stop hurting so I can get back to training.  I went to the doctor and she told me we would get this taken care off before the race.  My problem is that I have the 10K in less than 2 months so that I can get a good corral placement at Tink.
> 
> Plus I am depressed because I'm not running.  Who would have thought that I would be depressed because I wasn't working out enough.  This is just so weird for me.



Haha!  It is weird for me too.  I get so out of sorts when I don't work out!


----------



## momto3gr8boys

DharmaLou said:


> I'm also doing Galloway



Another Galloway runner here. I'm doing his to improve time 10k now and my long runs are up to about 10 miles. I will officially start the 1/2 program in September...just trying to decide which of his three options to go with.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## cp11

I'm in for 10K!  I have done the DL 1/2 but not Tink.  I'm not a winter runner due to asthma but really, really wanted to do Tink.

I haven't read through all the pages, but does anyone know when they are going to release course and revealing of the medal?   I love the 1/2 medal.  I hope the 10K will be great also.


----------



## kim3339

cp11 said:


> I'm in for 10K!  I have done the DL 1/2 but not Tink.  I'm not a winter runner due to asthma but really, really wanted to do Tink.
> 
> I haven't read through all the pages, but does anyone know when they are going to release course and revealing of the medal?   I love the 1/2 medal.  I hope the 10K will be great also.



Added you to the list!

No info on the course or medal yet, probably in the fall sometime. Although coursewise, they might not officially announce it until the course program comes out. For the DL 10k, the only way we know what the course looks like is b/c some super computer smart people sleuthed it out.  (thank you Patty!) And for the Neverland 5k we got the course through the program. But since it's timed, I'm thinking the stry and finish are at the 1/2 start/finish b/c of the timing mats.


----------



## DharmaLou

Question for those of you who have SparkleTech skirts - I'm planning on ordering one, but I'm also in the midst of losing weight. I don't want to order a size too big and have issues come 1/2 marathon time. How long is the turnaround time from ordering?


----------



## longhorns2

Super fast shipping!  I order and have mine within 3 days. 

(Work for them but it doesn't mean I get them any faster!  Lol)


----------



## DharmaLou

awesome, thanks! I'll wait until Christmas time then to order.


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Super fast shipping!  I order and have mine within 3 days.
> 
> (Work for them but it doesn't mean I get them any faster!  Lol)



Patty ~ do they ever go on-sale or have clearance colors?


----------



## DharmaLou

Oh, one more question - has anyone dealt with Gettravel trying to book onsite rooms? I've left 4 messages there for someone named Bill and he returned one call when of course I was at a baseball game and didn't hear my phone. I'm starting to get frustrated with them.


----------



## lisachrystine

DharmaLou said:


> Oh, one more question - has anyone dealt with Gettravel trying to book onsite rooms? I've left 4 messages there for someone named Bill and he returned one call when of course I was at a baseball game and didn't hear my phone. I'm starting to get frustrated with them.



We booked our room at PPH through them the same week we got our registration in. I never talked to someone on the phone - it was all through email. If you want to PM me, I can give you more info or forward you the email with the reservation request forms.


----------



## longhorns2

kim3339 said:


> Patty ~ do they ever go on-sale or have clearance colors?



Not often.  But it happens.  join this group on FB for the best heads up when things are on sale.  Often it's flash sale type things- on a Saturday a bunch of skirts will go up and you contact the moderator to buy them.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/413825842064798/


----------



## kindakrazy2

DharmaLou said:


> Oh, one more question - has anyone dealt with Gettravel trying to book onsite rooms? I've left 4 messages there for someone named Bill and he returned one call when of course I was at a baseball game and didn't hear my phone. I'm starting to get frustrated with them.




I have twice now and it was easy and much cheeper then booking elsewhere.  I just booked online trough get travel.  They are knee deep in Marathon Weekend right now which is probably why they haven't gotten back to you but booking online works great!


----------



## DharmaLou

kindakrazy2 said:


> I have twice now and it was easy and much cheeper then booking elsewhere.  I just booked online trough get travel.  They are knee deep in Marathon Weekend right now which is probably why they haven't gotten back to you but booking online works great!



You're not able to book online for onsite hotels through their website, that's why I'm calling


----------



## cruisindisney

Did you look here:
http://www.gettravel.com/tinkerbellhalfmarathon/accommodation.shtml


----------



## DharmaLou

Yeah, when you click to book online you put in your info and it only allows you to make off-site reservations. It says this about onsite:

Disney's Paradise Pier * - Standard	 	Call for Availability	 	 	 	 
Disneyland Hotel * - Standard	 	Call for Availability	 	 	 	 
Disney's Grand Californian * - Standard	 	Call for Availability	 	 	 	 
Disney's Paradise Pier * - Concierge Level	 	Call for Availability	 	 	 	 
Disneyland Hotel * - Concierge Level	 	Call for Availability	 	 	 	 
Disney's Grand Californian * - Concierge Level	 	Call for Availability


----------



## kim3339

longhorns2 said:


> Not often.  But it happens.  join this group on FB for the best heads up when things are on sale.  Often it's flash sale type things- on a Saturday a bunch of skirts will go up and you contact the moderator to buy them.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/413825842064798/



Thank you Miss Patty! What would we do w/o you and all you're savy run disney detectiveness and apparel insight?  I know it's no, b/c it's too early, but have you heard anything new on the 10k yet?


----------



## Run princess

Very excited for my first west coast disney run! A WDW vet of the marathon and several princess 1/2 marathon. Got the whole family coming and DH even running. Trying to talk him into a costume. He's leaning towards captain hook.


----------



## kindakrazy2

DharmaLou said:


> You're not able to book online for onsite hotels through their website, that's why I'm calling



I've always booked DLH online through their site.


----------



## DharmaLou

kindakrazy2 said:


> I've always booked DLH online through their site.



Something must have changed with this race because on the page where it allows you to enter how many rooms you need at each hotel, for all the Disney properties it says to call.


----------



## kindakrazy2

DharmaLou said:


> Something must have changed with this race because on the page where it allows you to enter how many rooms you need at each hotel, for all the Disney properties it says to call.



Sorry DharmaLou.  I know Bill and his crew are shipping Marathon weekend tickets at the moment - I'm sure they'll get back to you quickly.  I have his direct email address if you want it.  Just pmail me if you want it!  Bill and his team have been great to work with and if you book an onsite hotel you get $25 per night off your already discounted park passes through them!


----------



## DharmaLou

Thanks - I was able to get his e-mail from Lisa - I am planning on e-mailing him Monday morning. I can imagine he's super busy til the end of the month!


----------



## littlesparkler

What can you guys tell me about the Galloway program? I'm planning on using it, but it's so different from others. I"m not sure I understand the walking ratio... For the 30 minute runs, do you do the walk/run then, or just on long runs... I'm so confused!


----------



## NiceOneSimba

Littlesparkler, I don't know what other people do, but I always use the walk/run ratio. On the 30-45 minute runs, my run portion is just longer than on the long runs.

If you look up the program on the Galloway site (or in the training plans on the runDisney site), you can see the run/walk ratios for various paces. You pick one for the30-45 minute runs, and one that is about 2 minutes slower for your long runs. (So, say, you run an 11-minute mile pace for the shorter runs and run for 2:30 and then walk for a minute during the weekday runs. Then, on the long run, you run a 13-mile pace and run for a minute and walk for a minute.)

It does say somewhere (either on his website or the runDisney training plan) that if you can already run for an entire half hour when you start the training plan, you can keep doing that for your weekday runs. (I can't run for 30 minutes consecutively, so I always use the intervals.  ) 

Hope that helps!


----------



## NiceOneSimba

I ran my first 10k today, and finished in 1:18:52. Hoping that will at least get me into Corral D!  

First time I've broken the 13-minute barrier!


----------



## sumlee

NiceOneSimba said:


> I ran my first 10k today, and finished in 1:18:52. Hoping that will at least get me into Corral D!
> 
> First time I've broken the 13-minute barrier!



Congrats!!! That's fantastic! I bet you are on cloud 9 after that!!!


----------



## Run princess

Does anyone know how the corrals work? In WDW races each corral has its own start and fireworks. I have also found a lot of weaving required to get around slower runners and each race starts on the 4 lane road outside EPCOT. The pictures I've seen of the start line at DL looks like really close quarters. Thanks.


----------



## littlesparkler

NiceOneSimba said:


> Littlesparkler, I don't know what other people do, but I always use the walk/run ratio. On the 30-45 minute runs, my run portion is just longer than on the long runs.
> 
> If you look up the program on the Galloway site (or in the training plans on the runDisney site), you can see the run/walk ratios for various paces. You pick one for the30-45 minute runs, and one that is about 2 minutes slower for your long runs. (So, say, you run an 11-minute mile pace for the shorter runs and run for 2:30 and then walk for a minute during the weekday runs. Then, on the long run, you run a 13-mile pace and run for a minute and walk for a minute.)
> 
> It does say somewhere (either on his website or the runDisney training plan) that if you can already run for an entire half hour when you start the training plan, you can keep doing that for your weekday runs. (I can't run for 30 minutes consecutively, so I always use the intervals.  )
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank you!!! It seems so hard to keep track of. I really didn't want to walk/run the 30 minutes, so that's great info. I just looked into the Galloway app. It's $15 and the reviews are so-so. I think that would help me tremendously, but I don't want to spend that kind of money for crap.


----------



## NiceOneSimba

littlesparkler said:


> Thank you!!! It seems so hard to keep track of. I really didn't want to walk/run the 30 minutes, so that's great info. I just looked into the Galloway app. It's $15 and the reviews are so-so. I think that would help me tremendously, but I don't want to spend that kind of money for crap.



I tried to keep track without an interval timer, and I felt like I was looking my watch all the time, which I hated. There are apps that are free or very inexpensive (like $1 or $2)...some of them are called tabata apps (some crossfit thing, I guess). Some good athletic watches also have this feature. 

I got a Gymboss, which is a pretty small interval alarm thingy (about the size of a pedometer), which I think are about $20. It beeps or vibrates when the interval is over. I just clip it to my wristband when I run.

Also, if you haven't checked out jeffgalloway.com, you should. Lots of good information on there, for free! I found the information to be a bit more in-depth than the runDisney training plan, but may just be me.


----------



## kindakrazy2

Run princess said:


> Does anyone know how the corrals work? In WDW races each corral has its own start and fireworks. I have also found a lot of weaving required to get around slower runners and each race starts on the 4 lane road outside EPCOT. The pictures I've seen of the start line at DL looks like really close quarters. Thanks.



The corrals start in waves in DL too and we head up a 2 or 3 lane road (sorry, can't remember exactly) to fireworks.  I can't comment if each corral has their own fireworks or not, I was off in A corral and didn't look back.  It was crowded to start but it wasn't bad although your milage may vary depending what corral you are in.  I will say that DL never felt as insanely crowded as Princess did.  It was horribly crowded in some sections.


----------



## littlesparkler

NiceOneSimba said:


> I tried to keep track without an interval timer, and I felt like I was looking my watch all the time, which I hated. There are apps that are free or very inexpensive (like $1 or $2)...some of them are called tabata apps (some crossfit thing, I guess). Some good athletic watches also have this feature.
> 
> I got a Gymboss, which is a pretty small interval alarm thingy (about the size of a pedometer), which I think are about $20. It beeps or vibrates when the interval is over. I just clip it to my wristband when I run.
> 
> Also, if you haven't checked out jeffgalloway.com, you should. Lots of good information on there, for free! I found the information to be a bit more in-depth than the runDisney training plan, but may just be me.



Thanks!! I'm going to look into the apps. I like the idea of a vibrate, too!


----------



## kirstie101

Run princess said:


> Does anyone know how the corrals work? In WDW races each corral has its own start and fireworks. I have also found a lot of weaving required to get around slower runners and each race starts on the 4 lane road outside EPCOT. The pictures I've seen of the start line at DL looks like really close quarters. Thanks.



I was in C last year and I know we got our own start but I dont think we had fireworks. I think the fireworks just went off one time but then each corral got its own announced start. Anyone else rmeember?


----------



## kindakrazy2

Just waving hi to Kirsten!


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> Just waving hi to Kirsten!



Hey Sarah! Totally miss you. Good luck at the DL Half!!! Wish I could be there with you guys! We will have to meet up before Nike!


----------



## Run princess

Thanks guys!


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> Hey Sarah! Totally miss you. Good luck at the DL Half!!! Wish I could be there with you guys! We will have to meet up before Nike!



I so wish you were going to be there next week too!  Can't wait to see you at Nike!  You need to head north one day and come up and see me - a mom's getaway...


----------



## kaddie24

littlesparkler said:


> Thanks!! I'm going to look into the apps. I like the idea of a vibrate, too!



I run with my phone on an armband. I just started doing intervals. I have a free app called: interval timer. You can set it for whatever interval you like. It vibrates and makes a sound. You can use it with other apps, I run with spotfy and run keeper, they all work together. HTH.


----------



## RangerPooh

indygirl99 said:


> My experience with the Sparkle skirts (I do not work for them I'm a nurse in real life). I am a Biiiig girl, pushing 240 pounds and wear either the XL or XXL.
> 
> Last year for Tinker Belle I wore my long running pants and over them I wore the sparkle lite (the one without shorts) and a short sleeve tech shirt. I was not to hot at all during the race and it took me 3 hr 45 min to run it.
> 
> I got a sparkle tech (with the shorts) and ran the Nike women's half in DC and the Portland Rock and Roll. I have quite a bit of chub on the thighs and found that the short legs stayed in place and did not ride up. No chaffing on the chub. I had run in the skirt for two 3 mile training runs before I ran the half so the skirt had not been washed but 2 times.
> 
> I did find that I spent a lot of time pulling the skirt up on my waist. I'm not used to wearing anything on the "natural" waistline so was uncomfortable with the skirt being a little low.
> 
> I bought another skirt in the hickerchic design. The skirt is a 2 inches longer and the legs are 1 inch longer. I also bought it one size larger than the other skirt. This one I have done multiple mid length runs 4-7 mils and I wear it a lot for my bike rides and can say that I do not have the problem with where it sits on my waist or feeling the need to pull it up. The legs also stay in place quite well, no riding up or rubbing on runs or bike rides.
> 
> If you are unsure get the sparkle lite and wear it over your compression shorts that you like it see how you feel about the skirt. You can always branch out to the sparkle tech if you decide you like them.
> 
> There is a sparkle skirts facebook page where some of the girls are selling their skirts. That might be a way to get one at a lesser cost to try and see how you like them?



I appreciate your review of the sparkle skirts.  I too am in the same ballpark size wise and was wondering how a bigger gal feels in them.  

I'm running the Tink half!!!!!!!!! This will be my second RunDisney event.


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> I so wish you were going to be there next week too!  Can't wait to see you at Nike!  You need to head north one day and come up and see me - a mom's getaway...



oooh yea


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> oooh yea



Door is always open


----------



## keds

Ok, I just ran/walked my first 10k--1 hour 15 minutes.  I had a blast!!! Should I submit the time to the Tinkerbell 10k or should I just not worry about  it and be in the last group to run? I am supposed to do another 10 k in October as well.  Thanks y'all!


----------



## Jeffreelancer

keds said:


> Ok, I just ran/walked my first 10k--1 hour 15 minutes.  I had a blast!!! Should I submit the time to the Tinkerbell 10k or should I just not worry about  it and be in the last group to run? I am supposed to do another 10 k in October as well.  Thanks y'all!



That is just over a 12 min pace which would be a 2:38 half.  That should put you in at least corral D and probably corral C. You should definitely submit the time.


----------



## NiceOneSimba

keds said:


> Ok, I just ran/walked my first 10k--1 hour 15 minutes.  I had a blast!!! Should I submit the time to the Tinkerbell 10k or should I just not worry about  it and be in the last group to run? I am supposed to do another 10 k in October as well.  Thanks y'all!



Definitely submit it! I submitted a slower time than that!


----------



## keds

Thanks for the replies--I will submit my time!! I had so much fun at the race--cant wait to do another! I guess i have a new hobby!


----------



## cruisindisney

What Disney music do you have on your running playlist?


----------



## DharmaLou

Those of you who have experience with GetTravel - what I am understanding from the e-mail I received from Bill is that for each night you spend at a DLR hotel, you get $25 towards your theme park tickets so long as the balance is paid by 12/18. So if we spend 3 nights, we'd get $75 off our theme park tickets - is this the GetTravel promo rate, or full price? I know he is super busy this week leaving for DLR so I figured I'd ask here rather than pester him.


----------



## lisachrystine

DharmaLou said:


> Those of you who have experience with GetTravel - what I am understanding from the e-mail I received from Bill is that for each night you spend at a DLR hotel, you get $25 towards your theme park tickets so long as the balance is paid by 12/18. So if we spend 3 nights, we'd get $75 off our theme park tickets - is this the GetTravel promo rate, or full price? I know he is super busy this week leaving for DLR so I figured I'd ask here rather than pester him.



I understood it that you got an additional $25 off your (already discounted) tickets if you stayed three or more nights. We are staying two nights, so I assumed we wouldn't get any discount other than the special pricing. I'm curious to see what others have to say. I'd be thrilled if I read that wrong!


----------



## DharmaLou

This is the exact wording of his e-mail:

_*If you book and pay in full for 3 or more nights at one of the Disney Hotels (by our 12/18 final payment date), you will receive a $25 per night credit to be used towards the purchase of discounted theme park tickets. The credit will not exceed the total cost of the tickets and is only good towards the purchase of tickets._


----------



## lisachrystine

It looks like you're right (but it still doesn't help me - boo!). I think that means you get an additional $75 total off your discounted ticket order.


----------



## Run princess

DharmaLou said:


> Those of you who have experience with GetTravel - what I am understanding from the e-mail I received from Bill is that for each night you spend at a DLR hotel, you get $25 towards your theme park tickets so long as the balance is paid by 12/18. So if we spend 3 nights, we'd get $75 off our theme park tickets - is this the GetTravel promo rate, or full price? I know he is super busy this week leaving for DLR so I figured I'd ask here rather than pester him.



I heard it a little different. We got 25$ off per person as long as you were staying 3 nights. So not 25$ per night per person, just 25$ per person.


----------



## WestCoastMama

Howdy all! I'm super late to this party! Happy to find this thread. First timer here, doing the half. Looking forward to catching up on all the good stuff...sparkle skirts, hotels, corrals, chaffing! ;-) Still haven't booked my hotel [insert scary face]. Trying to figure out if it's worth the $ to stay on property or find a cheaper place off.  Any advice is welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Run princess

Does anyone know how long before the race the Dooney and Burke designs come out?   The first princess I ran you couldn't reserve them and they all sold out.  Second princess I didn't like the design and the Marathon I also didn't like the design.  Hoping to score my first race Dooney!


----------



## kim3339

WestCoastMama said:


> Howdy all! I'm super late to this party! Happy to find this thread. First timer here, doing the half. Looking forward to catching up on all the good stuff...sparkle skirts, hotels, corrals, chaffing! ;-) Still haven't booked my hotel [insert scary face]. Trying to figure out if it's worth the $ to stay on property or find a cheaper place off.  Any advice is welcome and appreciated!



 Hi! As for hotels, it's all really a personal preference. B/c it's DL, almost all of the hotels are easily accessible and not a long walk to the race area. If you stay on-site, the expo is at the DLH, but the finish line and staging area are the parking lot area around PP. I'd say Stovall's is a good choice, b/c it's right across from PP, but I heard it might be sold out already, but double check there. Anywhere along Katella/Harbor are good choices. HoJos is offering a discount for runners, but not sure what the code for that is so if you want to stay there I'd give them a call. 

You're gonna have a blast! It's so much fun!!



Run princess said:


> Does anyone know how long before the race the Dooney and Burke designs come out?   The first princess I ran you couldn't reserve them and they all sold out.  Second princess I didn't like the design and the Marathon I also didn't like the design.  Hoping to score my first race Dooney!



The past 2 years I think it's been a purple background w/ Tinks all over it and the race logo as a charm on the bag. I don't remember when they released the image this past year, but I do remember you could pre order this year, last year you couldn't. I'd keep an eye out on the threads and the disney parks blog on and off throughout the end of the year. If I remember correctly, you preordered them through Active.com


----------



## kirstie101

WestCoastMama said:


> Howdy all! I'm super late to this party! Happy to find this thread. First timer here, doing the half. Looking forward to catching up on all the good stuff...sparkle skirts, hotels, corrals, chaffing! ;-) Still haven't booked my hotel [insert scary face]. Trying to figure out if it's worth the $ to stay on property or find a cheaper place off.  Any advice is welcome and appreciated!



I'm gonna agree with Kim and say that staying on or off site is just a personal preference. I dont think you need to stay onsite. There are tons of hotels that are half the price and within walking distance to the start line. But that being said, if you have the extra money I think it would be pretty nice to stay at PPH and just walk out the door and be at the start line! I personally will be staying at Hojo again this year for about half of what PPH would cost. Maybe next year I'll have a bigger budget for PPH or DLH but Hojo is fine for us this year.


----------



## WestCoastMama

Thank you kim3339 & kirstie101 for your suggestions/advice and welcome! I have a lot to consider. 

What are everyone's thoughts on the Pasta Party? A must or pass?


----------



## StarGirl11

WestCoastMama said:


> Thank you kim3339 & kirstie101 for your suggestions/advice and welcome! I have a lot to consider.
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on the Pasta Party? A must or pass?



I've never been to Tinks pasta party but there is a really good local Italian restaurant five minutes from the parks called Carolina's if you want to pass on the party. Local friend introduced me when we were here for D23 it was so good we went three night back to back. We have to yet to have anything bad. Neither has my friends family and they go there all the time. The place has huge portions more than enough to carbo load on and tiramisu I actually will eat (I don't like anything coffe flavored so thats high praise). We originally had pasta party tickets for the Disneyland Half Pasta Party we've decided not to use them and instead go to this place. 

On a side note thanks to the Get Travel registration at the expo I am now in for Tink. 3 years and counting!


----------



## Marlea98

StarGirl11 said:


> I've never been to Tinks pasta party but there is a really good local Italian restaurant five minutes from the parks called Carolina's if you want to pass on the party. Local friend introduced me when we were here for D23 it was so good we went three night back to back. We have to yet to have anything bad. Neither has my friends family and they go there all the time. The place has huge portions more than enough to carbo load on and tiramisu I actually will eat (I don't like anything coffe flavored so thats high praise). We originally had pasta party tickets for the Disneyland Half Pasta Party we've decided not to use them and instead go to this place.
> 
> On a side note thanks to the Get Travel registration at the expo I am now in for Tink. 3 years and counting!



Thanks for the suggestion of Carolina's even if wasn't aimed at me. I love Italian food and have a renewed love of tiramisu thanks to a friend of mine who is a chef (I had a dreadful one once that made me vow never again)  I shall google it and add it to my list of places to try in January.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jessicaerv

Cross-posted from WISH thread:

Bought my plane tickets this morning!  Super excited.  Should I feel guilty about having 4 full days at DLR *BY MYSELF*?  Nah.


----------



## Shunasee

Good Afternoon!

I am late to this party.  Decided I was not able to even think about Tink till I was done with DDD.  Which is now thankfully over. 

The DBF is running Tink with me and this will be his first 1/2.  We have done several 5K's together and Tink should be a good first for him.  

Trying to decide if we should stay on property.  We are local, so it is no big deal to drive over, but I am looking for almost any excuse to stay at DLH


----------



## cruisindisney

My friends and I are doing the pasta party basicly because this is my first 1/2 and I want to experience it all.  I debated it because of the cost and then my bff's told me to stop it and just go for it.  It's my first 1/2 and I needed to enjoy everything.  So I'm dragging them along with me to enjoy the festivities.  I have the best friends!


----------



## Marlea98

Shunasee said:


> Good Afternoon!
> 
> I am late to this party.  Decided I was not able to even think about Tink till I was done with DDD.  Which is now thankfully over.
> 
> The DBF is running Tink with me and this will be his first 1/2.  We have done several 5K's together and Tink should be a good first for him.
> 
> Trying to decide if we should stay on property.  We are local, so it is no big deal to drive over, but I am looking for almost any excuse to stay at DLH



I tried to book a room at ANY of the three Disney hotels for just before the race (two adults and two kids) for the night and I had no luck.  If you are looking for a room for less people you might be in luck but I tried over a week ago and the Disney website showed no rooms available for  four. I already have accommodation booked anyway but thought I could treat us to an onside for the night before the race.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Viva Las Disney

Just signed up for the 5k yesterday, staying at the Holiday Inn on Walnut next to the parking garage.

I haven't ran a 5k since High School (20 years ago) and I've never been to DL so I'm making a weekend of it.


----------



## jessicaerv

Marlea98 said:


> I tried to book a room at ANY of the three Disney hotels for just before the race (two adults and two kids) for the night and I had no luck.  If you are looking for a room for less people you might be in luck but I tried over a week ago and the Disney website showed no rooms available for  four. I already have accommodation booked anyway but thought I could treat us to an onside for the night before the race.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Did you go directly through Disney or did you try through Get Travel?  I think you'd have more luck with Get Travel because I think they have a block of rooms set aside for their use for the weekend.


----------



## DharmaLou

jessicaerv said:


> Did you go directly through Disney or did you try through Get Travel?  I think you'd have more luck with Get Travel because I think they have a block of rooms set aside for their use for the weekend.



I'd definitely go thru GetTravel. I just booked our room at PPH yesterday.


----------



## kirstie101

The 10K is at 92% full!  Why is it soooo hard to resist the urge to panic and register for it???? I know I dont need to run a 10K the morning before the half!


----------



## Shunasee

Marlea98 said:


> I tried to book a room at ANY of the three Disney hotels for just before the race (two adults and two kids) for the night and I had no luck.  If you are looking for a room for less people you might be in luck but I tried over a week ago and the Disney website showed no rooms available for  four. I already have accommodation booked anyway but thought I could treat us to an onside for the night before the race.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Eek! I will check tonight when I get home.


----------



## honeylove

Signed up for the Tink 1/2 at the expo this past weekend after running my 10k. Have mercy! We are staying at the Grand California, I really wish DVC would have more space for DLH, as I know I know I will need piggybacking after the race.


----------



## Eeyore's Queen

Just found this thread.  My friend and I are running the half.  This is our first time to Disneyland.  We are experts in Disney World, however.  So thanks for all of the information.  I feel like I am lost trying to plan this trip.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

Eeyore's Queen said:


> Just found this thread.  My friend and I are running the half.  This is our first time to Disneyland.  We are experts in Disney World, however.  So thanks for all of the information.  I feel like I am lost trying to plan this trip.



We are in the same boat!  I'm excited to go to DL
but I feel clueless in the planning!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Shunasee

I don't think DLR planning is as extensive as WDW planning.  

From what I have been told/read the dining plan out here is very different than in FL. Very few places needs dining reservations. 

Park Hoppers are a must out here. The parks are right across from each other, maybe a 3-4 minute walk. We are very compact out here.


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> The 10K is at 92% full!  Why is it soooo hard to resist the urge to panic and register for it???? I know I dont need to run a 10K the morning before the half!




DO it!  

I'm doing the 10km and the half.  Just did it at Dumbo and as long as its not that hot and humid it will be fine.  I really hope the 10km course is the same because it was awesome!  Almost the whole thing was in the parks/backstage.  Love, love, loved it!


----------



## Belle Ella

Now that I've gotten Dumbo under my belt I'm excited to try and push harder for the Tink 10K/Half. I took it easy just to make sure I could finish and because of the heat this past weekend, and January should be a heck of a lot better!


----------



## kindakrazy2

Belle Ella said:


> Now that I've gotten Dumbo under my belt I'm excited to try and push harder for the Tink 10K/Half. I took it easy just to make sure I could finish and because of the heat this past weekend, and January should be a heck of a lot better!




I did the same thing this past weekend Jessica.  There is no way I was prepared for that heat and humidity so I took it seriously slow and stopped at every picture stop along the way.  I usually run straight through on a half but I walked as much as I ran this time because I was over heating so badly.  That was a tough weekend weather wise.  Tink will be perfect for back to back races!


----------



## kirstie101

Ok so for those of you that did the 10K and the half this past weekend I have 2 questions. 

1. Did it feel less special when you were running through the parks during the Half since you had just done it the day before? 

2. Did you go to the parks on Saturday after the 10K? 

DD has the kids races on Saturday at 10 and I know we'll be going to the parks after that. I'm just concerned it will be "too much" to do the 10K, park during the day and then run the half the next morning.


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> Ok so for those of you that did the 10K and the half this past weekend I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Did it feel less special when you were running through the parks during the Half since you had just done it the day before?
> 
> 2. Did you go to the parks on Saturday after the 10K?
> 
> DD has the kids races on Saturday at 10 and I know we'll be going to the parks after that. I'm just concerned it will be "too much" to do the 10K, park during the day and then run the half the next morning.




Not at all less special.  I figure I'd be in the parks the day before anyways so its not like I wouldn't have seen the park or the castle.  If anything it was more exciting, kind of like riding your favourite ride twice in a row!  

I did go to the parks Sat after the 10km.  I tried to keep the constant crossing the parks to a minimum though - tried to do all of one area before moving along, etc.  I took it slow, wore compression socks and drank lots of water.  Turned in early that night.  It was totally doable, just didn't go crazy on the Sat.

You can do this!  Not that I'd try to influence you or anything.


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> Not at all less special.  I figure I'd be in the parks the day before anyways so its not like I wouldn't have seen the park or the castle.  If anything it was more exciting, kind of like riding your favourite ride twice in a row!
> 
> I did go to the parks Sat after the 10km.  I tried to keep the constant crossing the parks to a minimum though - tried to do all of one area before moving along, etc.  I took it slow, wore compression socks and drank lots of water.  Turned in early that night.  It was totally doable, just didn't go crazy on the Sat.
> 
> You can do this!  Not that I'd try to influence you or anything.



I just looked again and its 99% sold out!!!! uggggg I dont know what to do! I know I want the medal though   Ok...I'm gonna go for it...


----------



## kirstie101

Wow I did it! I pulled the trigger and registered for the 10K! 
I'll worry about it later  Guess I better schedule some back to backs into my training runs! 


Kim - can you add the 10K for me?


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> I just looked again and its 99% sold out!!!! uggggg I dont know what to do! I know I want the medal though   Ok...I'm gonna go for it...



WOOHOO!!!

See you at the start line!


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> Wow I did it! I pulled the trigger and registered for the 10K!
> I'll worry about it later  Guess I better schedule some back to backs into my training runs!
> 
> 
> Kim - can you add the 10K for me?




Yay!  You won't regret it at all!  It was so much fun and the 10km course was amazing!


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> Yay!  You won't regret it at all!  It was so much fun and the 10km course was amazing!



I blame you and Patty  And I admit that Im more exicted than scared...but the scared will definitely increase as we get closer!


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> I blame you and Patty  And I admit that Im more exicted than scared...but the scared will definitely increase as we get closer!



Its okay - I blame Patty for Princess, Summer for Dumbo and YOU for Nike San Francisco!  

Don't be scared - just run easy on Sat...you're in the parks almost the whole time so lots of photo ops - take them.  You'll be good to go for Sunday.


----------



## kim3339

Eeyore's Queen said:


> Just found this thread.  My friend and I are running the half.  This is our first time to Disneyland.  We are experts in Disney World, however.  So thanks for all of the information.  I feel like I am lost trying to plan this trip.





momto3gr8boys said:


> We are in the same boat!  I'm excited to go to DL but I feel clueless in the planning!



It's really easy planning for DL. Like the pp mentioned, the parks are across from one another so it's really easy to park hop, the hotels surround the resort so no need for shuttles. You don't need dining plans at DL, and the only ADR's you really would need to make would be for Blue Bayou and Carthay Circle; and maybe Napoli's in DTD if you're carb loading just as a precaution. 



kirstie101 said:


> Ok so for those of you that did the 10K and the half this past weekend I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Did it feel less special when you were running through the parks during the Half since you had just done it the day before?
> 
> 2. Did you go to the parks on Saturday after the 10K?



Running some parts both days didn't feel less special. Plus if you buy the race pics or take your own it gives you 2 chances to get the best shot. I went into the DL after too for a couple of hours. When I got back to the room, I did a short ice bath, had some chocolate milk w/ pb & a bagel and like Sarah, I wore compression socks and drank a lot of water all day. Muscle-wise my legs were fine that day and the next. My problem Sun was coming off the flu combined w/ the weather. 

I finally updated the list of everyone, and I _think _I got everybody, so if I missed you or a race, let me know and I'll update it again.


----------



## longhorns2

kindakrazy2 said:


> Its okay - I blame Patty for Princess, Summer for Dumbo and YOU for Nike San Francisco!
> 
> Don't be scared - just run easy on Sat...you're in the parks almost the whole time so lots of photo ops - take them.  You'll be good to go for Sunday.



Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyy. You'll love it. 

I loved the 10k course!!!!!  Loved. It. 

I didn't go parks after 10k though. I was worried about my feet due to the temps I get blisters easily. 

But I can't wait for tink now!


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:
			
		

> Its okay - I blame Patty for Princess, Summer for Dumbo and YOU for Nike San Francisco!
> 
> Don't be scared - just run easy on Sat...you're in the parks almost the whole time so lots of photo ops - take them.  You'll be good to go for Sunday.



Hehe we are a bad group of race pushers aren't we?


----------



## jessicaerv

kirstie101 said:


> Wow I did it! I pulled the trigger and registered for the 10K!
> I'll worry about it later  Guess I better schedule some back to backs into my training runs!
> 
> 
> Kim - can you add the 10K for me?



HAHAHAHAHAHA, Sucker!!!!  

Amazing what that % Sold Ticker will do to us RD addicts.  I felt the same way with the 1/2, even though I had already decided to run only the 5 and 10.  Thank goodness it sold out so darn quick, I was put out of my misery!!!!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> Hehe we are a bad group of race pushers aren't we?



You really are!  

You guys all need to come up here next Aug and do the SeaWheeze with me!


----------



## Belle Ella

kirstie101 said:


> Ok so for those of you that did the 10K and the half this past weekend I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Did it feel less special when you were running through the parks during the Half since you had just done it the day before?
> 
> 2. Did you go to the parks on Saturday after the 10K?
> 
> DD has the kids races on Saturday at 10 and I know we'll be going to the parks after that. I'm just concerned it will be "too much" to do the 10K, park during the day and then run the half the next morning.



1. Not at all! It was still absolutely awesome, although getting as many miles as we did in the parks for the 10K and then barely getting any for the half was a bit of a bummer.

2. Nope! I went back home and napped and stretched all day. If I was visiting and not local I probably would have.



kindakrazy2 said:


> I did the same thing this past weekend Jessica.  There is no way I was prepared for that heat and humidity so I took it seriously slow and stopped at every picture stop along the way.  I usually run straight through on a half but I walked as much as I ran this time because I was over heating so badly.  That was a tough weekend weather wise.  Tink will be perfect for back to back races!



Glad it wasn't just me! Originally I wanted to try and PR this time around, but I'm glad everything worked out the way it did. That's what January is for from here on out.


----------



## kirstie101

jessicaerv said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA, Sucker!!!!
> 
> Amazing what that % Sold Ticker will do to us RD addicts.  I felt the same way with the 1/2, even though I had already decided to run only the 5 and 10.  Thank goodness it sold out so darn quick, I was put out of my misery!!!!!



You'll just have to do the half next year then! 

Sarah - tell me more about seawheeze...when is it?


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> You'll just have to do the half next year then!
> 
> Sarah - tell me more about seawheeze...when is it?




SeaWheeze is the Lululemon half here in Vancouver and it is incredible!  Its the most beautiful course ever and the swag is great.  Its in August but registration will open in January probably and it sells out quickly.  Its a whole weekend event in the city complete with concert, beer garden, party in Stanley Park the night of the race.  There is yoga all over the city all weekend, they'll do your hair even for you!  You get a wrist band at packet pickup and that's your admission ticket for everything all weekend long.  

All my running buddies need to come up here for it!


----------



## jessicaerv

kindakrazy2 said:


> SeaWheeze is the Lululemon half here in Vancouver and it is incredible!  Its the most beautiful course ever and the swag is great.  Its in August but registration will open in January probably and it sells out quickly.  Its a whole weekend event in the city complete with concert, beer garden, party in Stanley Park the night of the race.  There is yoga all over the city all weekend, they'll do your hair even for you!  You get a wrist band at packet pickup and that's your admission ticket for everything all weekend long.
> 
> All my running buddies need to come up here for it!



That sounds amazing, and the view from the high points in Vancouver?!  Breathtaking!


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:


> SeaWheeze is the Lululemon half here in Vancouver and it is incredible!  Its the most beautiful course ever and the swag is great.  Its in August but registration will open in January probably and it sells out quickly.  Its a whole weekend event in the city complete with concert, beer garden, party in Stanley Park the night of the race.  There is yoga all over the city all weekend, they'll do your hair even for you!  You get a wrist band at packet pickup and that's your admission ticket for everything all weekend long.
> 
> All my running buddies need to come up here for it!





jessicaerv said:


> That sounds amazing, and the view from the high points in Vancouver?!  Breathtaking!



I totally agree. It sounds beautiful! I'm gonna have to look into it a  bit. DH and I have always wanted to go to Vancouver. Too bad it wont be hockey season though. I'd love to go to a game in Canada!


----------



## debdreamsofdis

My husband and I decided to make this a grown up weekend only and now I am officially booked at the Grand Californian.  I've always wanted to stay there and for my birthday, my husband gave me a choice and said we could bring all 4 kids with us and stay 3 nights offsite or just us 2 and stay 2 nights in a Disney hotel. Sorry, kids!!  

I booked with GetTravel, but the price is still making me wince a little. Do you think Disney will release any offers for hotel stays that will be a better deal?


----------



## sumlee

kindakrazy2 said:


> SeaWheeze is the Lululemon half here in Vancouver and it is incredible!  Its the most beautiful course ever and the swag is great.  Its in August but registration will open in January probably and it sells out quickly.  Its a whole weekend event in the city complete with concert, beer garden, party in Stanley Park the night of the race.  There is yoga all over the city all weekend, they'll do your hair even for you!  You get a wrist band at packet pickup and that's your admission ticket for everything all weekend long.
> 
> All my running buddies need to come up here for it!



I know you weren't talking to me, but after I read this, I went online to find out more and now I have SeaWheeze on my "must do" list for 2014!!! It looks amazing! My DH is going to ground me from the Dis Boards when he finds out where I'm getting all these race ideas! Lol!!!


----------



## kindakrazy2

kirstie101 said:


> I totally agree. It sounds beautiful! I'm gonna have to look into it a  bit. DH and I have always wanted to go to Vancouver. Too bad it wont be hockey season though. I'd love to go to a game in Canada!




Hockey in Canada is insane!


----------



## kindakrazy2

sumlee said:


> I know you weren't talking to me, but after I read this, I went online to find out more and now I have SeaWheeze on my "must do" list for 2014!!! It looks amazing! My DH is going to ground me from the Dis Boards when he finds out where I'm getting all these race ideas! Lol!!!



You won't regret it Summer!  Its such a fun weekend with so much to do.  The sticker price is a little shocking at first but then again we're used to paying runDisney prices so maybe not.  You get lots of great swag included so don't panic at the price!


----------



## kirstie101

sumlee said:
			
		

> I know you weren't talking to me, but after I read this, I went online to find out more and now I have SeaWheeze on my "must do" list for 2014!!! It looks amazing! My DH is going to ground me from the Dis Boards when he finds out where I'm getting all these race ideas! Lol!!!



I actually mentioned it to DH yesterday and he didn't shoot it down! Need to do some research first. If not for 2014 maybe 2015 for me.


----------



## kirstie101

kindakrazy2 said:
			
		

> Hockey in Canada is insane!



On my bucket list for sure!


----------



## sumlee

kindakrazy2 said:


> You won't regret it Summer!  Its such a fun weekend with so much to do.  The sticker price is a little shocking at first but then again we're used to paying runDisney prices so maybe not.  You get lots of great swag included so don't panic at the price!



Lol! So true about runDisney prices! It takes a lot to shock us these days! 

I'm thinking a girls' weekend in Vancouver is just what I need!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Just book our flights to DL in for the Tink!  Getting excited about my first RunDisney event!  Registration done, hotel booked, flights booked....all that is left is to get our park tickets and I'm set!


----------



## kirstie101

Question thats not Tink related, but it is running related. 

With winter fast approaching I want to buy a treadmill for our garage. I'm a scardey cat and hate running in the dark outside. For those of you that own one, what are your thoughts on new vs used treadmills? Obvisouly I'm on a budget and theres a million treadmills for sale on craigslist around here. Would you personally consider buying a used one or would you want to definitely stick to a new one with a warranty? Any brands you would/would not recommend?


----------



## NiceOneSimba

I got my treadmill at Sears Outlet. They have items that are scratched and dented (mostly appliances, but fitness equipment, too). My crazy incline trainer/treadmill has a big ol' scratch on the front kickplate thing, and the original purchaser refused delivery. There was nothing wrong with the machinery--it waspurely a cosmetic issue. It was half the price of a brand new one, and it still came with the warranty and everything.  They also sometimes have refurbished models, but most just have a scratch or dent somewhere.

They had 5 or 10 treadmills in the store when I got mine, in all price ranges (and lots of ellipticals, too). Do some research or bring a smartphone so you can check reviews and current retail prices, just to make sure you're really getting a great deal. I can say that we are incredibly happy with our purchase! I was able to get a MUCH nicer machine than I had planned!


----------



## kirstie101

NiceOneSimba said:


> I got my treadmill at Sears Outlet. They have items that are scratched and dented (mostly appliances, but fitness equipment, too). My crazy incline trainer/treadmill has a big ol' scratch on the front kickplate thing, and the original purchaser refused delivery. There was nothing wrong with the machinery--it waspurely a cosmetic issue. It was half the price of a brand new one, and it still came with the warranty and everything.  They also sometimes have refurbished models, but most just have a scratch or dent somewhere.
> 
> They had 5 or 10 treadmills in the store when I got mine, in all price ranges (and lots of ellipticals, too). Do some research or bring a smartphone so you can check reviews and current retail prices, just to make sure you're really getting a great deal. I can say that we are incredibly happy with our purchase! I was able to get a MUCH nicer machine than I had planned!



Thank you! I didn't even think of that. There is a Sears outlet not too far from us. Totally worth checking out at least!


----------



## tdashgirl

I do shift work and right now I'm on graveyards, and like you I'm a little freaked about running outside at odd hours, so about a month ago I invested in a treadmill   We looked around CraigsList, and we ended up buying one from a used sporting goods store in town (they advertised on CraigsList).  We ended up getting an AFG one and I like it, and I would highly recommend going the used route as well, you can usually find hardly used ones at a fraction of the price that a new one would cost.  Just take a look at the models being advertised and google them to see reviews, customer ratings, etc.  I also used a website that allowed me to input a search parameter and they would notify me automatically of new sale postings .. however I just saw they received a "ceast and desist" letter from CraigsList   I'm sure there's other similar services out there though.


----------



## Jeffreelancer

kirstie101 said:


> Question thats not Tink related, but it is running related.
> 
> With winter fast approaching I want to buy a treadmill for our garage. I'm a scardey cat and hate running in the dark outside. For those of you that own one, what are your thoughts on new vs used treadmills? Obvisouly I'm on a budget and theres a million treadmills for sale on craigslist around here. Would you personally consider buying a used one or would you want to definitely stick to a new one with a warranty? Any brands you would/would not recommend?



Check this store - Sacramento Exercise Equipment.

They have a wide variety of treadmills. I bought a gym quality elliptical from them for a really good price.


----------



## Bursley2010

So excited that I can officially say that we will be attending Tinkerbell! My 30th birthday is on the day of the race, so husband said he'd do his first half marathon with me (and in a fairy costume!) for my present  Sister in law and I have done many runDisney events, but this is everyone's first Tinkerbell, and we are so excited to be able to run it for charity as well. Looking forward to a great weekend!


----------



## MotoWifey185

I know this is a real slim chance, and I'm not exactly sure how the team registration works, but just in case someone bought too many tickets for their team and has extra, my DH and I would love to buy them off you! We got to talking about how much fun this would be for us to add to our January 2014 trip and we were too late! Just figured it was worth a try! Haha


----------



## kirstie101

Jeffreelancer said:


> Check this store - Sacramento Exercise Equipment.
> 
> They have a wide variety of treadmills. I bought a gym quality elliptical from them for a really good price.



I had no idea that even existed! Thank you!


----------



## smhud1313

Finally got around to booking my tickets for Tink. I'm doing the 10K and half. Really wish I would have gone ahead and registered for the 5K too.


----------



## BLBCB

Count us in for the 10K too!  My husband and oldest daughter have agreed to run with me.  We have never done anything like this before but I needed the incentive a race at Disney will give me so I can get into shape.  I've already lost 10 lbs with the training so I'm on the right track, but with Thanksgiving this weekend (here in Canada) both the training and the diet are going out the window!  At least our Thanksgiving & Christmas are far enough apart that I can really get back on track between. 

Barb


----------



## mousecrazy

Hello!!

My daughter and I are signed up for Tink, our first 1/2. Today, we ran a 10k race and submitted our finish times to hopefully improve our start position. She was quite a bit faster than me (about one hour). I finished at 1:17. I'm wondering how or if this time will affect our starting position.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## longhorns2

mousecrazy said:


> Hello!!
> 
> My daughter and I are signed up for Tink, our first 1/2. Today, we ran a 10k race and submitted our finish times to hopefully improve our start position. She was quite a bit faster than me (about one hour). I finished at 1:17. I'm wondering how or if this time will affect our starting position.
> 
> Thanks for the input.



It's really a guess right now.  Usually we'd be able to give you an idea of corral placement based on previous years. 

But Disney is changing the corral size starting in 2014 races (well, started at TOT and Wine and Dine really)  what we see are a-d corrals smaller than previous years.  

Your dd will probably be placed in one of those.  The 1:17 might have been a D time in years past but more like g or h this year. (Just examples not predicting!)

Even going off wine and dine or marathon weekend isn't helpful because those races have a lot more men participating (who can be faster as a group) so the corrals will look different for tink and PHM races. 

Bottom line... We don't know.  Lol. Sorry!!! Lots of changes this year but nothing we can guess just yet.  If you check my blog in signature there's a post specific to corral information that might help you!


----------



## mousecrazy

Thank you longhorns2! I took a look at your blog and that helped get me in the ballpark as what I might expect. I'm new to this running thing...but we are very much looking forward to Tink in January.

Thanks again.


----------



## momstable

I've been working on my walk/run for the last year, done a 5k or two. This will be my first Disney event and my first 10k. I thought I would do the 5k, but a friend who I credit (blame?) for getting me into this is doing the 10k and the 1/2 and thought I could manage the 10k. She also didn't want to have to wake up early EVERY day   So, I'm here, ready to try in January.


----------



## lolomarie

I just want to write a quick note to sing my praises of GET travel. Bill was more than accommodating to all my special requests and I would definitely recommend using them as your travel agent if you have not booked your hotel yet. See you all at the Start Line!


----------



## momto3gr8boys

lolomarie said:


> I just want to write a quick note to sing my praises of GET travel. Bill was more than accommodating to all my special requests and I would definitely recommend using them as your travel agent if you have not booked your hotel yet. See you all at the Start Line!



I am glad to hear that. I have to call them today to see if I can add a night to my hotel. I was originally going to stay in LA our first night and sightsee a bit, but now I think I'd rather not deal with the hassle and just go straight to DL from the airport and relax.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Finally checking in for the 1/2 marathon  after having mentally denied that I signed up for such a long run  and then being busy with real life (and the official runDisney training schedule ).  

My mom and I ran the Neverland 5k last year (my first-ever race ).  I wanted to go run the 5k again...but my mom said that she'd only go with me if we did the 1/2, so that's how I ended up signing up for the 13.1 miles.

I hate running, but I need to become a runner in order to get my time down for the Marine Corps Physical Fitness Test since I'm applying to the Marine Corps Reserves.  My application for this past board was automatically denied because I was 6 pounds underweight , and they don't provide waivers for the medical condition of just being naturally skinny.  However, I'm looking at the rejection as a chance to improving my running time and finally get a perfect PFT score, hence why running a 1/2 marathon will be awesome (3 miles is nothing compared to 13.1 miles and running at least 3 miles each Saturday is getting my behind into gear ).

I thought that training would suck, especially because I have to run in the hills of Oakland CA , but it's been kind of awesome (and I know running up hills now will make the steady inclines in the parks feel like nothing).  Up until this past Saturday, I never thought that I could run/walk 7 miles (over halfway) without collapsing, but now I know I can do it in 90 mins.  

The only thing that I'm really worried about is staying hydrated/energized.  I don't really want to be carrying anything other than my iPod Touch (I know I'll need the music in Anaheim), but I noticed on my 7-mile excursion that I felt super dehydrated at points and when I did the MCRD Boot Camp Challenge  at the end of last month in San Diego, I was running on pure adrenaline by the end because of the heat and the obstacles (so if it's hot, I'll need a snack).  I don't want to have to rely on water stations in case I need more, so does anyone have recommendations for something that can go on my back, or is the fannypack style THE way to go?

I'm also having a hard time settling down on a costume.  I kind of want to go as Emma Swan from Once Upon A Time (which would be blue running capris or shorts, brown socks, a red longsleeve t-shirt with a v-neck and a white tank underneath), but I don't think that many people would get the reference.  I've also been toying with the idea of doing one of the Frozen girls or Rapunzel (which would be easy to do with a braided bun, some flower hair clips, and all-purple clothing).  My goal is to have my costume done by December 15 so that I can do a couple of practice runs in it.  This will be my first time running in costume, so feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## wdwrich

> The only thing that I'm really worried about is staying hydrated/energized. I don't really want to be carrying anything other than my iPod Touch (I know I'll need the music in Anaheim), but I noticed on my 7-mile excursion that I felt super dehydrated at points and when I did the MCRD Boot Camp Challenge  at the end of last month in San Diego, I was running on pure adrenaline by the end because of the heat and the obstacles (so if it's hot, I'll need a snack). I don't want to have to rely on water stations in case I need more, so does anyone have recommendations for something that can go on my back, or is the fannypack style THE way to go?



I have a couple of hydration/fuel belts, but the one I use most often is my Nathan Speed 2 Hydration Belt.  There is also a model that comes with 4 bottles, but I find that 2 bottles work well for me.  The belt is comfortable to wear, and doesn't bounce around while I'm running.

I ran the Disneyland half marathon last month and opted not to carry my own water.  There were ample water/power-aid stations along the course so hydration wasn't a problem even though the weather was unusually hot and humid for SoCal.  I carried energy beans in the pocket of my shorts and that was it.


----------



## mousecrazy

mousecrazy said:


> Hello!!
> 
> My daughter and I are signed up for Tink, our first 1/2. Today, we ran a 10k race and submitted our finish times to hopefully improve our start position. She was quite a bit faster than me (about one hour). I finished at 1:17. I'm wondering how or if this time will affect our starting position.
> 
> Thanks for the input.



Just in case anyone is interested...

I received a confirmation email 3 days after submitting my times.  The 1:00 10K finish equated to a 1/2 finish time of 2:19. And the 1:17 10k finish time changed my 1/2 anticipated finish time to 2:54.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

wdwrich said:


> I have a couple of hydration/fuel belts, but the one I use most often is my Nathan Speed 2 Hydration Belt.  There is also a model that comes with 4 bottles, but I find that 2 bottles work well for me.  The belt is comfortable to wear, and doesn't bounce around while I'm running.
> 
> I ran the Disneyland half marathon last month and opted not to carry my own water.  There were ample water/power-aid stations along the course so hydration wasn't a problem even though the weather was unusually hot and humid for SoCal.  I carried energy beans in the pocket of my shorts and that was it.



Thanks for the recommendation on the hydration belt.  I had only ever seen versions with 4 or more bottles, and there is no way I want to weigh myself down with 4 full mini bottles of water.  Thanks also for the heads up on the water station evaluation, just because you never know how the water stations balance out to the race course until you hear it from people who have been there, done that.


----------



## AZlady

kim3339~ you already have me listed as doing the 5&10K.....but now add me to the 1/2....just registered after all. 
I'm nervous about the 1/2....but more nervous about getting up so early 3 days in a row!!
Big bummer is I don't have time to get a certified 10k proof of time....so it looks like I will start in the last corral...with the balloon ladies


----------



## Jeffreelancer

AmericanItGirl said:


> Thanks for the recommendation on the hydration belt.  I had only ever seen versions with 4 or more bottles, and there is no way I want to weigh myself down with 4 full mini bottles of water.  Thanks also for the heads up on the water station evaluation, just because you never know how the water stations balance out to the race course until you hear it from people who have been there, done that.



One thing to keep in mind about hydration belts/packs or just using aid station depends on how fast or slow you are. If you are a faster runner you can get away without carrying water, but if you are slower it could be a problem. It's up to you, but my suggestion would be to get one of the smaller hydration packs that you carry on your back. I have used both belts and packs and I think the packs are much less annoying to carry. I don't like the water bottles bouncing when I run.


----------



## kim3339

AZlady said:


> kim3339~ you already have me listed as doing the 5&10K.....but now add me to the 1/2....just registered after all.
> I'm nervous about the 1/2....but more nervous about getting up so early 3 days in a row!!
> Big bummer is I don't have time to get a certified 10k proof of time....so it looks like I will start in the last corral...with the balloon ladies



 Added the ½ to you.

I updated the list w/ everyone else. I think I got everyone, but if I forgot you or a race, sorry. Just let me know and I'll update it again. 14 weeks...


----------



## longhorns2

MEDALS! MEDALS! MEDALS!

http://margaritasmilesandmouse.blogspot.com/2013/10/tinker-bell-half-and-10k-medals-2014.html


----------



## Mjmdiva

longhorns2 said:


> MEDALS! MEDALS! MEDALS!  http://margaritasmilesandmouse.blogspot.com/2013/10/tinker-bell-half-and-10k-medals-2014.html




Love them!


----------



## happysummer

Ok dh  saw how much I loved running the DW race even though I am not a runner and have no interest in running any where else. While Dh signed me up for this race.
 A few questions are the races only in the park or outside the park? I hope only in the park. Also do they have power aide or just water at the 10k. 
How cold is it in the morning of the races ? I hate the cold I would rather have 100% humidity like Florida then cold.


----------



## Malcon10t

happysummer said:


> Ok dh  saw how much I loved running the DW race even though I am not a runner and have no interest in running any where else. While Dh signed me up for this race.
> A few questions are the races only in the park or outside the park? I hope only in the park. Also do they have power aide or just water at the 10k.
> How cold is it in the morning of the races ? I hate the cold I would rather have 100% humidity like Florida then cold.


If they use the same route as the 10K for the Dumbo, the run starts by the Mickey and Friends parking, and the first 2 miles are outside the park.  (Basically, down DIsneyland Drive, turn left on Convention Way, down to Harbor, up Harbor to Disneyland backstage.) The next 4 miles are through the parks, and the finish is beside the DLH.

It was cool last year.    Sweatshirt weather.  And if I remember right, the 10k had water.  There was Powerade at the finish.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I am running the Tinkerbell 1/2 Marathon.  Please add me to the list.  

It will be my DD and I.  We are staying at the CCI.  We arrive Friday morning and leave Tuesday afternoon.  Getting a 4 day park hopper.  Tuesday morning will not be a park morning but a DTD, Goofy's Kitchen type morning.  

My plan for race morning is to get up and leave DD sleeping away and then plugged in (3DS, Touch, Personal DVD) until I get back.  If the route takes us by the CCI, then she will go out and cheer me and then go back.  We plan on hitting the parks in the afternoon.


----------



## kim3339

2tinkerbell said:


> I am running the Tinkerbell 1/2 Marathon.  Please add me to the list.
> 
> It will be my DD and I.  We are staying at the CCI.  We arrive Friday morning and leave Tuesday afternoon.  Getting a 4 day park hopper.  Tuesday morning will not be a park morning but a DTD, Goofy's Kitchen type morning.
> 
> My plan for race morning is to get up and leave DD sleeping away and then plugged in (3DS, Touch, Personal DVD) until I get back.  If the route takes us by the CCI, then she will go out and cheer me and then go back.  We plan on hitting the parks in the afternoon.



Added you to the list.

The 1st email/newsletter went out today!  We're getting closer. If anyone didn't get one and wants one, pm me your email address and I'll send it off to you.


----------



## SultanPprShkr

Checking In, Will be doing the inaugural 10k for sure. Haven't yet signed up for the Half (hoping to get a spot for Green Friday if it happens or through GET Travel if I decide last minute).  
I got the email from runDisney, but my name is Leslie according to Capt Hook! LOL!


----------



## oohykitten

I was very sad that Hook called my by my real name First time running disney anything.  One thing that has me panicked is the crowds and pace.  I will struggle to not get swept with my avg pace being a 14 min mile. However I did the CHOC walk and the amount of people was just overwhelming.  Please tell me its easier and your able to pace in that large of a crowd? Also when do the sign ups for the Disneyland come out? I want to know I can do this one first before I invest more.


----------



## kim3339

oohykitten said:


> I was very sad that Hook called my by my real name First time running disney anything.  One thing that has me panicked is the crowds and pace.  I will struggle to not get swept with my avg pace being a 14 min mile. However I did the CHOC walk and the amount of people was just overwhelming.  Please tell me its easier and your able to pace in that large of a crowd? Also when do the sign ups for the Disneyland come out? I want to know I can do this one first before I invest more.



Not sure how many runners CHOC has, but Tink is b/w 13-15,000. The pace is 16 min for the Disney races so running at 14, you should be fine. The time for sweepers begins when the last person crosses the start line. If you want to give yourself some more extra time, try to get as close to the front of your corral vs. the middle or back. For the most part, I've never really had a hard time staying at my pace. The part outside of the parks are on the streets and there's plenty of room for you. The only parts you might have some problems are when you go backstage from onstage in the parks or when we turn into the backstage area from the street at the beginning. It bottlenecks and slows down just a little bit, but nothing to be worried about. Plus it's only when we're in the parks and only a couple of times so at most it would add 30 secs extra to your overall time, if that. 

The DL races usually open up in Jan. You'll be able to sign up at Tink. If it's like the past couple of years, they'll also have pre-reg for Disney Visas and I think DVC and APers. If you don't sign up at the expo, it'll probably open to the general public Tues after Tink.


----------



## oohykitten

CHOC had 15K people, which was why I started to worry about the crowds.  Thank you for this thread and support.  Even if I come in at 3:29...I will be happy if I get a medal.


----------



## kirstie101

oohykitten said:


> CHOC had 15K people, which was why I started to worry about the crowds.  Thank you for this thread and support.  Even if I come in at 3:29...I will be happy if I get a medal.



You will totally be fine if you are a 14mm. Dont be too nervous!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I have a question about getting Park tickets through Get Travel:  If I do that is it best to have them mailed to you?  If you do the Will Call thing at the Expo, just exactly how does that work?  Do they have a place to pick them up at the Expo and does it take a lot of time to get them?  

This trip is our Christmas gift.  I think it would be best for me to pick up the tickets at the Expo, but, just worried about how that will work.  

TIA


----------



## oohykitten

SultanPprShkr said:


> Checking In, Will be doing the inaugural 10k for sure. Haven't yet signed up for the Half (hoping to get a spot for Green Friday if it happens or through GET Travel if I decide last minute).
> I got the email from runDisney, but my name is Leslie according to Capt Hook! LOL!


Ok I have to ask...what is green Friday?


----------



## DharmaLou

My e-mail came yesterday to "Donald"


----------



## kim3339

oohykitten said:


> CHOC had 15K people, which was why I started to worry about the crowds.  Thank you for this thread and support.  Even if I come in at 3:29...I will be happy if I get a medal.



Exactly! Whether you finish 1st or very last, it's all the same race and the same beautiful medal. It's hard to say don't worry or be nervous, but I still get nervous for my races. But you will be fine, you'll finish! 



2tinkerbell said:


> I have a question about getting Park tickets through Get Travel:  If I do that is it best to have them mailed to you?  If you do the Will Call thing at the Expo, just exactly how does that work?  Do they have a place to pick them up at the Expo and does it take a lot of time to get them?
> 
> This trip is our Christmas gift.  I think it would be best for me to pick up the tickets at the Expo, but, just worried about how that will work.
> 
> TIA



I've always just picked them up there at the expo. You pick them up in the lowel level of the expo where you get your bibs. I've never had any problems doing it that way. The time all depends on the line really. For DL this past Labor Day, I didn't have a line at all. Don't think it was bad for Tink either, but a few of the Labor Day ones there are lines. They have more than 1 person working the booth, it just depends how crowded it is when you get there.



oohykitten said:


> Ok I have to ask...what is green Friday?



Last year on "Black Friday" they called it Green Friday and opened up a few more spots for the 1/2 for people to register.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Thanks!  I will order them and plan on picking them up at the Expo.  

I think I am on overload for the first day already.  Flying in on the 17th, headed to the hotel to check in, then the Expo.  Back to the hotel to drop things off and then headed to the Park.  In the Park, I have to get my DD a DAS card, and exchange the PhotoPass + voucher.  I am more worried about the logistics of this than I am the 1/2


----------



## littlesparkler

I'm going to post this on both threads, so sorry for the repeat...

I'm sooooo curious as to how it works for spectators. Is the ChEar squad "worth it" and is that the only way to get into the park to watch? What is "grand stand" viewing with the squad packages? Is it hard for family to see the finish (or close)? I want to see my son somewhere along the way!


----------



## Marlea98

SultanPprShkr said:


> Checking In, Will be doing the inaugural 10k for sure. Haven't yet signed up for the Half (hoping to get a spot for Green Friday if it happens or through GET Travel if I decide last minute).
> I got the email from runDisney, but my name is Leslie according to Capt Hook! LOL!



I got three.  One in my name, the others as Peter and Makayla


----------



## Jeffreelancer

2tinkerbell said:


> I have a question about getting Park tickets through Get Travel:  If I do that is it best to have them mailed to you?  If you do the Will Call thing at the Expo, just exactly how does that work?  Do they have a place to pick them up at the Expo and does it take a lot of time to get them?
> 
> This trip is our Christmas gift.  I think it would be best for me to pick up the tickets at the Expo, but, just worried about how that will work.
> 
> TIA



We had no problem picking up the tickets at the expo. but don't forget to pick them up like we did. We had done everything and were heading back to the hotel when we remembered we had to get the tickets.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

We will be there!! Our first time at Disneyland, and our first HALF marathon in almost two years.

I quit running, and we decided to pick it back up and go for the coast to the coast medal in 2014.

Training officially got underway today.


----------



## kim3339

I threw this out there on the WISH thread and thought I would post in here for those who don't post there...

Since ADRs are now open for race weekend, if anyone's interested in meeting up for dinner Friday like last year, I can set up a reservation. Just let me know so I can get a head count.


----------



## dadofnicholas

Got addicted to running this year while I was on parental leave for 9 months. Have ran in several races (5K, 10K) since early Fall in addition to usual training runs. However, I have never ran a half-marathon before so this will be my first unless I squeeze a local race in before then. Going to run all three distances in the Tinkerbell.

Going solo - kids staying behind with my folks - so not sure if I will be visiting the parks. May just save the park tickets for a visit later in the year. I will be running for a charity team though so looking forward to meeting new people. Not splurging on accommodations given the short stay - just somewhere close and comfortable.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kirstie101

dadofnicholas said:


> Got addicted to running this year while I was on parental leave for 9 months. Have run in several races (5K, 10K) since early Fall in addition to usual training runs. However, I have never run a half-marathon before so this will be my first unless I squeeze a local race in before then. Going to run all three distances in the Tinkerbell.
> 
> Going solo - kids staying behind with my folks - so not sure if I will be visiting the parks. May just save the park tickets for a visit later in the year. I will be running for a charity team though so looking forward to meeting new people. Not splurging on accommodations given the short stay - just somewhere close and comfortable.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!




Welcome and good luck to you! Run Disney puts on a great race. You're going to have a great time!


----------



## kim3339

dadofnicholas said:


> Got addicted to running this year while I was on parental leave for 9 months. Have run in several races (5K, 10K) since early Fall in addition to usual training runs. However, I have never run a half-marathon before so this will be my first unless I squeeze a local race in before then. Going to run all three distances in the Tinkerbell.
> 
> Going solo - kids staying behind with my folks - so not sure if I will be visiting the parks. May just save the park tickets for a visit later in the year. I will be running for a charity team though so looking forward to meeting new people. Not splurging on accommodations given the short stay - just somewhere close and comfortable.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



Hi! You're going to have so much fun, the Disney races are really addicting.  I'm doing all 3 too! Good luck w/ the rest of your training.


----------



## dadofnicholas

Thanks! I'm quite excited. My friends don't share my excitement but I remind them that I enjoy Disney AND running so a Disney race is pretty awesome 

I'm already certain I will run more Disney races in the future. I'm hoping to bring my son and daughter to the next race so they can participate in the kids' races.

Good luck to you both too!


----------



## indygirl99

For all my Tinker Bell fellow runners who might want to run in a Sparkle Skirt I am having a fundraiser to benefit The Leukemia and Lymphoma Society. I am running with Team in Training for the Nike DC half marathon in April and am committed to raising $5000.

One entry is $5, 3 for $10 and 10 for $25. The winner will get one Sparkle Skirt of their choice or a Sparkle Skirt Gift card for $65 for a future skirt.

The drawing will be Christmas Day so you will be able to get your skirt in time for Tink.

The link to my page is: http://pages.teamintraining.org/oswim/nikewhlf14/mjohnsodcd

Thank you for helping stop cancer.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Im so excited for you all!! I did the Tinkerbell run this year, but didn't sign up for 2014  
I will be making a special trip during the run to the expo to get my hands on a new pair of the NB disney shoes for the entire family, I got the Minnie pair already, but excited to get the new model with Cinderella theme. I will also be getting my kids each a pair and maybe my husband if he likes the color/theme. I just hope that I can get them without them running out.
Good Luck!!


----------



## longhorns2

Website was updated Tinkers!  Here's the information all in one spot for you

Waivers, corrals, and maps!  Ooooohhhhh, aaahhhhhhhhh

http://margaritasmilesandmouse.blogspot.com/2013/12/tinker-bell-2014-corrals-maps-waivers.html


----------



## jessicaerv

Thanks Patty!  I won't be running the 1/2 this year, only the 5k and 10k, but I'll be there chearing everyone on!

I actually like the 10k route, mainly because it appears to be predominantly in the parks or backstage.  Sure, the last 2 miles will be difficult for me because the entertainment will be gone and I'll lose momentum and motivation, but I'll just have to kick up the iPod Run Playlist for a higher tempo last 2 miles to compensate.


----------



## huggybuff

Hi guys, it's my first post here! I'm doing the Tink 1/2 and will be staying at the Grand CA from 1/16-1/20. It's my first Disney run and first half marathon. The nerves are starting to kick in!


----------



## DharmaLou

Corrals are up and bib numbers are out!


----------



## Gryhndmom

huggybuff said:


> Hi guys, it's my first post here! I'm doing the Tink 1/2 and will be staying at the Grand CA from 1/16-1/20. It's my first Disney run and first half marathon. The nerves are starting to kick in!



You are sooo going to love the grand Cali...DH and I stayed there for the Disneyland half in Sept...glad the course for Tink is diff...think you will like it ...best of luck !


----------



## BayAreaMom

I've done the tink half the last 2 years and am doing it again in 2014 along with the 10k. I had gotten used to it being in jan. 
I just looked at the program and in 2015 it will be may 7-10!


----------



## LOVEARS

The wife is running her first Disney runs. The 10k and 1/2!

Can't wait , haven't been to Disneyland since I was 9, wife's first trip (Fl girl). 

We're staying at the Disneyland Hotel for a long weekend, couldn't get too much time off of work.


----------



## longhorns2

BayAreaMom said:


> I've done the tink half the last 2 years and am doing it again in 2014 along with the 10k. I had gotten used to it being in jan.
> I just looked at the program and in 2015 it will be may 7-10!



Yep.  Mother's Day weekend.  I'm not thrilled.


----------



## huggybuff

Thanks *Gryhndmom*! I stayed at DLH on my last visit and loved it, so I imagine the GCA will be a similar experience. I've got my spa time and Napa Rose dinner booked already. I'm doing the full monty this go round.


----------



## Mjmdiva

Yay! I'm in Corral A!


----------



## kim3339

Program's out as well today. 5k course is the same as the past couple of years, we start at the Castle. 

Final race email went out as well and it had the virtual goody bag. PM me if you didn't get it and I can forward it on to you. 

4 more weeks...


----------



## StarGirl11

longhorns2 said:


> Yep.  Mother's Day weekend.  I'm not thrilled.



I don't think a ton of people are trilled judging by the reaction on the internet. I was talking with one of my friends who is local about the change and they pointed out the change might not be just because of the other races though. But something on Anaheims end (like road work or not getting the permits) which actually makes quiet a bit of sense.


----------



## kirstie101

StarGirl11 said:


> I don't think a ton of people are trilled judging by the reaction on the internet. I was talking with one of my friends who is local about the change and they pointed out the change might not be just because of the other races though. But something on Anaheims end (like road work or not getting the permits) which actually makes quiet a bit of sense.



I'm still bummed about it. I just can't make it work unfortunately. I'm hoping they add another race to DL on a weekend where I can go. Labor Day and Mothers Day weekends are both out for me as we have other things we always do those weekends.   I'm so glad I registered for the 10K and half this year and signed DD up for the kids races. It will make my last Tink extra special!!!!


----------



## littlesparkler

A question about running in corrals... I'm in D, but my friend (and training buddy) wasn't able to submit proof of time, so she's in the last corral. I'm not sure if it's better for me to stick with D and run solo or suck up the last corral? Is there much of a difference?


----------



## momto3gr8boys

littlesparkler said:


> A question about running in corrals... I'm in D, but my friend (and training buddy) wasn't able to submit proof of time, so she's in the last corral. I'm not sure if it's better for me to stick with D and run solo or suck up the last corral? Is there much of a difference?



It depends on whether or not you like to run together and have a similar pace. If you are concerned about not having enough time to finish, stay in D, but if that's not a concern and you want to run with your friend, then go for it!  

I am in B, and DW is in E. I would go back and run with her, but she tells me it stresses her out too much because she knows I'm much faster and she feels like she has to push too hard. I agreed for the half but she's stuck with me for the 5k .

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Our first trip to Cali and first visit to Disneyland. Also this is our first Disney race.

Super excited, but I cant believe how fast it has come up. I think we are in the last corral because we didnt submit times because we havent done a race in over two years.

If you see someone dressed as Terence chugging along slowly that will be me.


----------



## lisachrystine

Anyone know a good place to get a pedicure after the race? Called GCH but at $65  for a basic pedicure, I'd rather find a close local place at half the price instead.


----------



## kim3339

Heads up on the kids races ~ it was posted on the rundisney page today that the time changed from 10 to 9:30 on Sat. morning. 

Only two more weeks Tinks!!


----------



## Belle Ella

AH! I am so not ready. Stuff about the weekend has been circulating at work and it was like - OMG, so soon already?! My schedule for the first half of the weekend came out today but I can't get it until tomorrow. I hope I got all my preferences, shift wise. Eek.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I think I may be coming down marathon weekend to cheer you all on. 

Is there a DIS meet planned? (Sorry, haven't read all 140 pages yet. lol)


----------



## kim3339

Belle Ella said:


> AH! I am so not ready. Stuff about the weekend has been circulating at work and it was like - OMG, so soon already?! My schedule for the first half of the weekend came out today but I can't get it until tomorrow. I hope I got all my preferences, shift wise. Eek.



You'll do fine Sun!  Fingers crossed for happy work schedules! 



ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I think I may be coming down marathon weekend to cheer you all on.
> 
> Is there a DIS meet planned? (Sorry, haven't read all 140 pages yet. lol)



Yay! Cheering is always good.  
No meet-ups planned yet, there's been some mentioning in the WISH thread the past couple of days. I'll post it over here when a time gets set. It's usually Sat. late afternoon in DTD over by World of Disney/Naples.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

kim3339 said:


> No meet-ups planned yet, there's been some mentioning in the WISH thread the past couple of days. I'll post it over here when a time gets set. It's usually Sat. late afternoon in DTD over by World of Disney/Naples.



If we know something soon, I can promote the meet on the podcast.


----------



## honeylove

Kind of an off-the-wall question, but what do you all do with your stinky running clothes afterward in terms of cleaning it, while you are away from home? I am staying at the DLH and wonder if I should send it out for DLH to wash?


----------



## AmericanItGirl

honeylove said:


> Kind of an off-the-wall question, but what do you all do with your stinky running clothes afterward in terms of cleaning it, while you are away from home? I am staying at the DLH and wonder if I should send it out for DLH to wash?



I tend to just bundle them up in a plastic bag (usually just a shopping bag) and just wash them at home.  My mom tends to wear quick-dry running clothes and rinses them out in the hotel sink.

I am still terrified of this race (especially since I'm in the last corral...I only have done 5ks before, so I didn't have a qualifying time for a better corral) , even though I know I can do it since I ran 13.1 under the 16 minute/mile requirement on the treadmill a couple of weeks ago (14 miles this weekend).  

How crowded is the course for the last corral?  I imagine that some of the stragglers from earlier corrals will be falling back into the group from the last corral, but are there any points early on where the crowds can get particularly nasty?


----------



## kim3339

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> If we know something soon, I can promote the meet on the podcast.



Thanks! I'll let you know.



honeylove said:


> Kind of an off-the-wall question, but what do you all do with your stinky running clothes afterward in terms of cleaning it, while you are away from home? I am staying at the DLH and wonder if I should send it out for DLH to wash?



Along w/ putting it in a plastic bag(you can also use the heavier plastic drop bag we get at the expo), Target sells single/travel packs of laundry detergent. Last year when I did WDW weekend, I was there until Tuesday and ran on Sat and did that. I just washed them in the sink and hung them over the shower to dry and then washed them regularly when I got home. 



AmericanItGirl said:


> I am still terrified of this race (especially since I'm in the last corral...I only have done 5ks before, so I didn't have a qualifying time for a better corral) , even though I know I can do it since I ran 13.1 under the 16 minute/mile requirement on the treadmill a couple of weeks ago (14 miles this weekend).
> 
> How crowded is the course for the last corral?  I imagine that some of the stragglers from earlier corrals will be falling back into the group from the last corral, but are there any points early on where the crowds can get particularly nasty?



You'll be fine! You know you can do the distance and in the time allotment; you already did it.  The sweep time starts from when the last person crosses the start line, and it usually is about 5 mins. or so for everyone to cross per corral. To cushion you a little bit, just try to get as close to the front of your corral and you'll get that much more time. The course will be fine for you as well. The only time it tightens up is when we go on and off backstage in the parks, b/c the openings are only so big and a little bit at the castle b/c people want to make sure their picture comes out well. Other than that, it's open and we have at least 2 lanes on the streets and sometimes more. Sometimes the picture stops w/ the characters might get it off if the lines are long and the cutoff time is close. But don't forget you'll also have you're adrenaline helping you along the way. So you will do great and have a shiny Tink medal waiting for you in 2 short weeks!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm local now so I've been come back home afterward and wash them like normal. Before I moved to Anaheim, I would usually just soak them in my hotel room and do a quick wash in the sink and then wash them as normal when I got home. I had a separate plastic bag for all of my running stuff.

Good news! I got most of my days off I needed. I'll have to go to the Expo on Thursday only since I'll be working most of the day Friday. But I'm off early enough to get sleep before the 10K and no work afterward! I'll be saying hi to any runners I see in DCA on Friday


----------



## DharmaLou

I'd definitely love a DIS meet up!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sorry if this has been mentioned - but I was able to find the corrals for the half, but not the 10K. Am I going crazy or has it just not been posted?

But I'll be in C for the half! I have a feeling I'll need that extra few minutes grace period!


----------



## Kiwigirls

Just wanted to say a quick hi! and good luck to everyone for next weekend!

I have never been a runner, (or sporty at all), but I think the Tink half marathon might just be the thing to motivate me! Making some tentative plans to do the 10k at the 2015 Tink with my daughter (she won't be old enough to do the half or else we would aim for that). 

Am lurking here to pick up any tips and keep myself motivated! Have just completed week 1 of the couch to 5k plan, so let's hope I can keep going!


----------



## lisachrystine

DharmaLou said:
			
		

> I'd definitely love a DIS meet up!



 Me, too!



Kiwigirls said:


> I have never been a runner, (or sporty at all), but I think the Tink half marathon might just be the thing to motivate me!



This is me this year  I have never been a runner. I needed something to keep me going so I didn't quit working out. What better motivation than a Disney trip???  It has worked. We (a friend that's walking/jogging with me) started at a little over a 16 min mile and the first 5 mile day was tough. But, now 5 miles is easy and we're at about 14 min/mi. Good luck to you! You can do it!


----------



## kim3339

Belle Ella said:


> Good news! I got most of my days off I needed. I'll have to go to the Expo on Thursday only since I'll be working most of the day Friday. But I'm off early enough to get sleep before the 10K and no work afterward! I'll be saying hi to any runners I see in DCA on Friday



Yay!


Belle Ella said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned - but I was able to find the corrals for the half, but not the 10K. Am I going crazy or has it just not been posted?
> 
> But I'll be in C for the half! I have a feeling I'll need that extra few minutes grace period!



You're not crazy ~ I haven't seen anything either, but I'm guessing it's broken up by 1000s staring at 20000? I'm in the 21000s so I was thinking B. 



Kiwigirls said:


> Just wanted to say a quick hi! and good luck to everyone for next weekend!
> 
> I have never been a runner, (or sporty at all), but I think the Tink half marathon might just be the thing to motivate me! Making some tentative plans to do the 10k at the 2015 Tink with my daughter (she won't be old enough to do the half or else we would aim for that).
> 
> Am lurking here to pick up any tips and keep myself motivated! Have just completed week 1 of the couch to 5k plan, so let's hope I can keep going!



Hi! You are totally going to love doing the Disney races; they are so much fun and so addicting! Congrats on finishing week 1  I guess my biggest tip would be to follow whatever plan you're following but keep in mind that you can always make adjustments so that the plan works for you that way you don't get overwhelmed or discouraged. The other one would be that when you start increasing your mileage as you get more comfortable running, make sure that your mileage doesn't go up by more than 10-15% every week ie if you do 10 miles, the next week should be 11 or 12. If you increase it too much, that's how you can get injured. Also make sure you stop by the Events and Competition thread in the WISH section! People are always talking about the various races all year long and you can pop in and out of there for info too. 


I was going to call to make dinner reservations for Friday night if anyone's interested. It'll be at Naples so you don't have to be in the parks and we can get some carbs prerace. So let me know if you're interested.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

kim3339 said:


> You'll be fine! You know you can do the distance and in the time allotment; you already did it.  The sweep time starts from when the last person crosses the start line, and it usually is about 5 mins. or so for everyone to cross per corral. To cushion you a little bit, just try to get as close to the front of your corral and you'll get that much more time. The course will be fine for you as well. The only time it tightens up is when we go on and off backstage in the parks, b/c the openings are only so big and a little bit at the castle b/c people want to make sure their picture comes out well. Other than that, it's open and we have at least 2 lanes on the streets and sometimes more. Sometimes the picture stops w/ the characters might get it off if the lines are long and the cutoff time is close. But don't forget you'll also have you're adrenaline helping you along the way. So you will do great and have a shiny Tink medal waiting for you in 2 short weeks!


Thanks for the words of support!  I just pushed myself on the 14 miles today, did it in less than 3 hours (2:50, 13.1 was at 2:40...including a bathroom break).  Then, I went home and threw up (although part of it was the fact that the road between the gym and home is very curvy).   I just have to remind myself that the goal is to complete, not compete. 



Kiwigirls said:


> I have never been a runner, (or sporty at all), but I think the Tink half marathon might just be the thing to motivate me! Making some tentative plans to do the 10k at the 2015 Tink with my daughter (she won't be old enough to do the half or else we would aim for that).
> 
> Am lurking here to pick up any tips and keep myself motivated! Have just completed week 1 of the couch to 5k plan, so let's hope I can keep going!


I am not a runner at all myself, but the 5k last year was absolutely amazing.  It's a totally different way to experience to parks, and it's so Disney.  I don't think I could find the motivation to run a half being done by any other company.  Whenever you feel yourself starting to lose motivation, just do a walk/jog/run to your favorite Disney songs.  It's totally helped me stay on track for the half.


----------



## PedsNursePatty

honeylove said:


> Kind of an off-the-wall question, but what do you all do with your stinky running clothes afterward in terms of cleaning it, while you are away from home? I am staying at the DLH and wonder if I should send it out for DLH to wash?



Hand wash them in the hotel sink & hang to dry.   They will then get a thorough washing when I get home!


----------



## PedsNursePatty

Kiwigirls said:


> Just wanted to say a quick hi! and good luck to everyone for next weekend!  I have never been a runner, (or sporty at all), but I think the Tink half marathon might just be the thing to motivate me! Making some tentative plans to do the 10k at the 2015 Tink with my daughter (she won't be old enough to do the half or else we would aim for that).  Am lurking here to pick up any tips and keep myself motivated! Have just completed week 1 of the couch to 5k plan, so let's hope I can keep going!


Keep in mind - Tinkerbell 2015 will be Mothers Day weekend!


----------



## Belle Ella

kim3339 said:


> You're not crazy ~ I haven't seen anything either, but I'm guessing it's broken up by 1000s staring at 20000? I'm in the 21000s so I was thinking B.



Well .. the crazy is still debatable!  But sounds about right, possibly. Mine is in the 21000s as well, but my friends is in the 22000s. Regardless of where I am, I'm starting back in her corral for the 10K.


----------



## kirstie101

Love seeing all the chatter on this thread! I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well! I can't wait to run the Tink races with all of you!


----------



## kim3339

AmericanItGirl said:


> I am not a runner at all myself, but the 5k last year was absolutely amazing.  It's a totally different way to experience to parks, and it's so Disney.



I love the Tink 5k too! Hands down one of my top 2 races ~ I love that the whole thing is in the parks and the only outside part is the secret tunnel to DCA. And starting at the Castle, and all the "night lights" on in the parks b/c it's so early... It's a completely different vibe than the DL 5k Labor Day weekend.


----------



## honeylove

So..... I managed to get the flu. My DH brought it home and gave it right to me. At least, I got some Tamiflu and that has helped tremendously. I am so worried about participating in the half though; doing research some people say to skip it while others say try it but listen to your body. I really invested a lot in this (financially and physically) and if I do participate I will be in the back doing more walking than running, which saddens (ok more frustrates ) me being that I trained so hard these past months.   WWYD?


----------



## AZlady

honeylove said:


> So..... I managed to get the flu. My DH brought it home and gave it right to me. At least, I got some Tamiflu and that has helped tremendously. I am so worried about participating in the half though; doing research some people say to skip it while others say try it but listen to your body. I really invested a lot in this (financially and physically) and if I do participate I will be in the back doing more walking than running, which saddens (ok more frustrates ) me being that I trained so hard these past months.   WWYD?



Hate to hear your sick! Bad hubby!
You still have 10 days....try to sleep a lot! 
I hope you get a speedy recovery...and join us!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

honeylove said:


> So..... I managed to get the flu. My DH brought it home and gave it right to me. At least, I got some Tamiflu and that has helped tremendously. I am so worried about participating in the half though; doing research some people say to skip it while others say try it but listen to your body. I really invested a lot in this (financially and physically) and if I do participate I will be in the back doing more walking than running, which saddens (ok more frustrates ) me being that I trained so hard these past months.   WWYD?


Do it. 

A flu lasts 10 days max, so you'll be back to perfect health by race day.  

According to the Galloway plan, you aren't supposed to be doing more running than 3 miles or 30 mins per session for the next too weeks anyways, so your body has received the max training that it needs by this point, and you can probably get away with just throwing in a handful of 30 min walks over the next couple of weeks.

Speaking from personal recent experience, I was sick and not running at all from Thanksgiving Day (when I did the local Turkey Trot 5k) to the day when the Galloway plan had me scheduled to run 13 miles.  I hit the treadmill, still with a dry throat from having a sore throat previously, and managed to force myself to finish 13.1 miles within the 16 min/mile requirement.  By the end I felt exhausted, but not like death warmed over.  I did it, and I believe you can do it. 

Remember, the goal is to complete, not compete.


----------



## NPRinLA

honeylove said:


> So..... I managed to get the flu. My DH brought it home and gave it right to me. At least, I got some Tamiflu and that has helped tremendously. I am so worried about participating in the half though; doing research some people say to skip it while others say try it but listen to your body. I really invested a lot in this (financially and physically) and if I do participate I will be in the back doing more walking than running, which saddens (ok more frustrates ) me being that I trained so hard these past months.   WWYD?



I'm so sorry to hear you're sick. I would get lots of rest and drink lots of fluids and see how you feel in a few days.  Whatever this strain that has been going around has been so nasty.  Take care and good luck!


----------



## Kiwigirls

Thanks for the welcome and encouragement everyone! Feels good to be getting out there!!

Sorry you are feeling sick honeylove - hope it clears up so you can do the half and at least complete it.


----------



## kim3339

honeylove said:


> So..... I managed to get the flu. My DH brought it home and gave it right to me. At least, I got some Tamiflu and that has helped tremendously. I am so worried about participating in the half though; doing research some people say to skip it while others say try it but listen to your body. I really invested a lot in this (financially and physically) and if I do participate I will be in the back doing more walking than running, which saddens (ok more frustrates ) me being that I trained so hard these past months.   WWYD?



I'm so sorry you're sick! Thankfully it's this week and not next. I know exactly how you feel ~ I got the flu the week of Dumbo last Aug. I was able to do the 10k but had to drop out at mile 9 of the 1/2. It was a combo of still having a little of the flu and the heat that we had that weekend, which we won't have next week. My suggestion would be take this week off, get tons of rest and tons of fluids including pedialyte or powerade (something w/ electrolytes). You've already done you're training and this week is a taper week and 1 week off isn't going to reverse what you've done. Then next week do a couple of short runs to get your legs back before the weekend. And when the race comes see how you feel. Start out really slow to get your body going and increase speed as the miles go on; if you feel good, keep running and if not walk and that way you'll finish. 

Feel better soon!


----------



## djpsdaddy

This is going to sound like a weird request but my 8yo son and I were supposed to be doing the 5k together and unfortunately I had a set back with plantar fasciitis and won't be able to maintain the minimum pace.  He still wants to run it by himself but is scared and I was wondering if there are any families out there with younger kids that may be 'running' it that might not mind 'adopting' my son for the race - he can run a 10min mile but for the full 5k will probably do a lot of walking and be around a 14-15min pace.  He nor I have ever done this before so I'm not sure how it works but it sounds like only people with race bibbs can get to the starting line but I will still register and get one and 'pretend' to be in the race just to get him to the starting line but if there is someone he can run with I would feel a lot more comfortable.


----------



## huggybuff

So sorry you're sick *honeylove*. I don't have any advice since this is my first 1/2, but I wish you luck with your decision. And don't feel guilty if you're not up to it by raceday. There will be other races.

I thought I'd drop in this thread for some encouragement myself...I was expecting to lose more weight in this whole process. I tried on clothes last weekend and it was really disappointing that my pants size hasn't gone down in the last couple of months even with all the running. I keep trying to tell myself that I lost 20lbs last year and can fit into things that I couldn't before, but it's still disheartening. I've been so excited for this upcoming trip for so long that's it's stupid to let something like this drag me down.

Sorry to be a downer, just had to vent!


----------



## DharmaLou

huggybuff said:


> So sorry you're sick *honeylove*. I don't have any advice since this is my first 1/2, but I wish you luck with your decision. And don't feel guilty if you're not up to it by raceday. There will be other races.
> 
> I thought I'd drop in this thread for some encouragement myself...I was expecting to lose more weight in this whole process. I tried on clothes last weekend and it was really disappointing that my pants size hasn't gone down in the last couple of months even with all the running. I keep trying to tell myself that I lost 20lbs last year and can fit into things that I couldn't before, but it's still disheartening. I've been so excited for this upcoming trip for so long that's it's stupid to let something like this drag me down.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer, just had to vent!



I can understand your frustration. I lost 65lbs last year but have put 20 back on just from stopping being SO diligent about the weight loss efforts and six weeks of no running because of shin splints. But, I still try to focus on the fact that I'm 45lbs lighter than I was a year ago, AND in MUCH better physical shape. Focus on that, it's a great start!


----------



## rippev

Is anybody here signed up for the 10k on Saturday morning? I will be doing that, and was trying to think of some costume ideas. I am a male, but I'd love to hear what everybody else has planned in terms of costumes for the whole weekend!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

djpsdaddy said:


> This is going to sound like a weird request but my 8yo son and I were supposed to be doing the 5k together and unfortunately I had a set back with plantar fasciitis and won't be able to maintain the minimum pace.  He still wants to run it by himself but is scared and I was wondering if there are any families out there with younger kids that may be 'running' it that might not mind 'adopting' my son for the race - he can run a 10min mile but for the full 5k will probably do a lot of walking and be around a 14-15min pace.  He nor I have ever done this before so I'm not sure how it works but it sounds like only people with race bibbs can get to the starting line but I will still register and get one and 'pretend' to be in the race just to get him to the starting line but if there is someone he can run with I would feel a lot more comfortable.



According to my mom's friend, one of the first people to cross over the finish line last year was a young boy running by himself, so your son might do okay solo (though every kid is different).  You can always tell him exactly where you'll be standing along the race course to check in with him (I know there's viewing points of the Esplanada, at the bridge going to Paradise Pier, and at the finish line).  Also, you might be able to have him carry a cell phone (or a walkie talkie depending on how wide the range is) to reassure him along the way.


----------



## PedsNursePatty

rippev said:


> Is anybody here signed up for the 10k on Saturday morning? I will be doing that, and was trying to think of some costume ideas. I am a male, but I'd love to hear what everybody else has planned in terms of costumes for the whole weekend!



I'm running the 10K with my 12 yr old son!   We weren't very creative for the costumes...Tinkerbell & PeterPan!   

It doesn't matter WHAT you wear - costumes are HIGHLY encouraged!  

The last RunDisney event we were at, there were tons of guys dressed as various Disney princesses.


----------



## PedsNursePatty

My son and I are running the 10K on Saturday morning.  What happens AFTER the race?  Is there breakfast?  Food?  Party?   Music?   
The RunDisney site doesn't really say.   

We did Expedition Everest Challenge at WDW last May and after the race there was the after-race party at Animal Kingdom.  Immediately after the race though I remember there being snack-foods like bananas & Cliff bars, of course water & chocolate milk.   I'm assuming probably something like that at Tinkerbell?


----------



## longhorns2

djpsdaddy said:


> This is going to sound like a weird request but my 8yo son and I were supposed to be doing the 5k together and unfortunately I had a set back with plantar fasciitis and won't be able to maintain the minimum pace.  He still wants to run it by himself but is scared and I was wondering if there are any families out there with younger kids that may be 'running' it that might not mind 'adopting' my son for the race - he can run a 10min mile but for the full 5k will probably do a lot of walking and be around a 14-15min pace.  He nor I have ever done this before so I'm not sure how it works but it sounds like only people with race bibbs can get to the starting line but I will still register and get one and 'pretend' to be in the race just to get him to the starting line but if there is someone he can run with I would feel a lot more comfortable.



Here's my take- go with him anyway!  I know you can't run, but the 5Ks are VERY lenient on time.  I've never heard of a sweep at the 5K- it's all inside the park.  I ran a 5K at WDW in 56 min in 2011 and never saw a sweeper or anything.

You could start it with him, and if he wants to go ahead of you, let him go once he's comfortable!  Meet at the end.  

I'd totally run with him but wont be in until Friday after the race.  Good luck!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

rippev said:


> Is anybody here signed up for the 10k on Saturday morning? I will be doing that, and was trying to think of some costume ideas. I am a male, but I'd love to hear what everybody else has planned in terms of costumes for the whole weekend!



Running the 1/2 here.  If I can find sheer white fabric (looking for it this weekend), then I'm going as Elsa from Frozen.

As for male costume ideas, several of the princes look to be easily adaptable. Here are a few examples:
Eric: White v-neck long-sleeve shirt, blue running shorts, black socks (and shoes if possible), red belt or sash across the middle.
Prince Charming: White long-sleeve shirt, red running pants, yellow construction paper epaulets and "rope" (or draw them on with a yellow fabric marker)
Flynn: White long-sleeve shirt, blue v-neck tank (you can always buy a tank and cut a v at the neck) over the white shirt, brown running pants, brown belt

Hope these suggestions get your creative juices flowing.


----------



## kim3339

rippev said:


> Is anybody here signed up for the 10k on Saturday morning? I will be doing that, and was trying to think of some costume ideas. I am a male, but I'd love to hear what everybody else has planned in terms of costumes for the whole weekend!



For the 5k, I'm going as Mr. Smee, for the 10k, Vanellope from Wreck-it Ralph and for the 1/2 Captain Hook. For the guys that I've seen running the race, they either fully embrace the Tink, wings tutu and all (love that) or the go Captain Hook. Are you running w/ someone? Can't remember if it was last year or the year before but there were 2 girls one was dressed up as Pan and her friend was Pan's shadow. That was the best costume I've seen so far.



PedsNursePatty said:


> My son and I are running the 10K on Saturday morning.  What happens AFTER the race?  Is there breakfast?  Food?  Party?   Music?
> The RunDisney site doesn't really say.
> 
> We did Expedition Everest Challenge at WDW last May and after the race there was the after-race party at Animal Kingdom.  Immediately after the race though I remember there being snack-foods like bananas & Cliff bars, of course water & chocolate milk.   I'm assuming probably something like that at Tinkerbell?



It's like EE like you mentioned. They might have a DJ going, but don't think they did in Aug last year. But I also didn't stick around that long. There was a breakfast last year or the year before, but you had to buy tix and it was kinda pricey.



longhorns2 said:


> Here's my take- go with him anyway!  I know you can't run, but the 5Ks are VERY lenient on time.  I've never heard of a sweep at the 5K- it's all inside the park.  I ran a 5K at WDW in 56 min in 2011 and never saw a sweeper or anything.
> 
> You could start it with him, and if he wants to go ahead of you, let him go once he's comfortable!  Meet at the end.



2nd this!! Like Patty mentioned w/ the lenient time, last year when I crossed the finish line at the 52 minute clock time took some pics of World of Color and meandered out taking my time getting my medal and food box they hand out. I was getting towards the front entrance of DCA about 15-20 min. later and there were a lot of people still running and the point I saw them was just after the 2 mile mark. As long as you're moving you're good.


----------



## jessicaerv

kim3339 said:


> 2nd this!! Like Patty mentioned w/ the lenient time, last year when I crossed the finish line at the 52 minute clock time took some pics of World of Color and meandered out taking my time getting my medal and food box they hand out. I was getting towards the front entrance of DCA about 15-20 min. later and there were a lot of people still running and the point I saw them was just after the 2 mile mark. As long as you're moving you're good.



This is *really* good to hear.  I registered for a last minute 5k last Saturday and walked it at a 17 min pace.  I'm not worried about hitting the 16 min pace requirement because I'll be running some of the course.  But I'm doing the 5k with my mom (and little sister); my mom has health challenges that I thought might prevent her from finishing/being swept, including being overweight, having lymph edema (constant swelling) in her legs, and having had a knee replacement a couple years ago.  She hasn't participated in any physical activity for as long as I can remember (and I'm in my late 30s), but was motivated to register for the 5k this year when she saw me complete the Tink 1/2 last year.  I'm so proud of her!! 

I. CAN'T. WAIT. FOR. NEXT. WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huggybuff

> I can understand your frustration. I lost 65lbs last year but have put 20 back on just from stopping being SO diligent about the weight loss efforts and six weeks of no running because of shin splints. But, I still try to focus on the fact that I'm 45lbs lighter than I was a year ago, AND in MUCH better physical shape. Focus on that, it's a great start!



Thank you, *DharmaLou*, for the kind words and congratulations on your weight loss! I'm shaking off the feelings of disappointment and getting more excited about the race. And here's to another 20lb weight loss in 2014!


----------



## honeylove

Thank you for the well wishes!!  I am on Tamiflu and I love this stuff! I hope I have a fighting chance!


----------



## DharmaLou

Does anyone with past experience know how long the Dooney & Bourke special edition handbags will last? We likely won't get to the Expo until about 3pm on Friday. Do I stand a chance?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Hi!  I haven't been here in forever!  Getting excited for next weekend!


----------



## Belle Ella

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Hi!  I haven't been here in forever!  Getting excited for next weekend!



So close! I can't remember, are you doing the 10K and the Half?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I see there is a pasta party?  Can anyone join, or do you have to be participating in the marathon?


----------



## wdwrich

Mary Jo said:


> I see there is a pasta party?  Can anyone join, or do you have to be participating in the marathon?



There is a pasta party, but the RunDisney web site shows that it's sold out.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

ahhhh... okay. Thank you. I was going to ask if I could join and meet up with some of you DISers.


----------



## kim3339

rippev said:


> Is anybody here signed up for the 10k on Saturday morning? I will be doing that, and was trying to think of some costume ideas. I am a male, but I'd love to hear what everybody else has planned in terms of costumes for the whole weekend!



Another costume idea if you're still looking ~ Jake from Neverland Pirates? Sorry I was watching my cousins and they love that show and that idea popped into my head, still themed to the weekend, but not Pan or Hook. 




DharmaLou said:


> Does anyone with past experience know how long the Dooney & Bourke special edition handbags will last? We likely won't get to the Expo until about 3pm on Friday. Do I stand a chance?



I don't have experience buying one, but if I remember correctly it was the same or very similar design last year from the year before. It was the hanging attachment medal-like thing that changed. But the lines weren't crazy like they were Year 1. And based on photos and images from yesterday at the WDW Expo, I think the shoes are the crazy item this year. So you might have some hope! 

For the meet-up next weekend ~ someone mentioned that there is a FB Tink 1/2 page and that group is meeting in front of Apricot Lane in DTD Sat at 4 and some are heading over to Naples afterwards. I'm not w/ that group so I don't know all the details, but it sounds like an open meet and a lot of the WISH Disers are heading over to that one if anyone's interested.


----------



## Belle Ella

I wont be in for any meet ups this year, but maybe for the Disneyland or net year. Fingers crossed.

I saw my first road closure signs on my way into work yesterday. I was so excited!

Is anyone else planning to hit up the Expo on Thursday? I can't go on Friday because of work so it's my only option for getting my stuff for the 10K at least. I can go on Saturday if necessary to pick up my stuff for the Half. I just can't decide if I want to get my race stuff first or if I want to attempt the store first, and then pick up my race stuff. Should probably start with the necessities considering the shortened timeframe of the Expo on Thursday.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Belle Ella said:


> I just can't decide if I want to get my race stuff first or if I want to attempt the store first, and then pick up my race stuff. Should probably start with the necessities considering the shortened timeframe of the Expo on Thursday.



I would say start with picking up your race stuff since you have to go back up to the store area anyways to pick up your t-shirts after.  Also, that way you don't have to worry about reserving enough time to go downstairs and back up to pick up your stuff and your t-shirts.


----------



## Belle Ella

Seems logical, doesn't it? Haha.


----------



## LilPiratesMommy

Hi! We did the Disney Run In Aug and we are doing this one next week YAY. I have a few questions. I haven't had any response, call backs or emails from Run Disney since November. I've called and emailed and re responses. All I have is my confirmation from Sept and an email in Nov.  
We weren't sure if we were going to make it and decided we could a few days ago. Has anyone ever been able to buy last minute tickets to Pasta in the Park there if people don't show up?  Who would I ask? Are the new shoes going to be on sale there and if so is there a place to make an appointment? 
The weather next weekend should be so much better that the one in the fall. Can't wait. Wish I would have signed my 5 year old up for the kids one. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## dadofnicholas

Can't believe the Tinkerbell is just around the corner! Pretty excited as this is my first Disney race. A little sad that my kids won't be travelling with me but expect to return for a family vacation at the Disneyland Half Marathon. But one race at a time 

Haven't had time to think about a costume so thinking about wearing my Superman tech t-shirt for one of the races but add a blue tutu. Why not, right??? LOL! But I'm also running with a charity group so the team jersey will cover up most of the shirt.

Plan on running a quick 5K and cheering on runners at the finish line. Same goes for the 10K. Because I registered for the half-marathon late, I am in the last corral. My half-marathons are under 1h 45m (not super-fast by any means) but to me, a Disney race is about the experience. I plan on running at my training pace so I can just soak up everything!


----------



## kim3339

Belle Ella said:


> Is anyone else planning to hit up the Expo on Thursday? I can't go on Friday because of work so it's my only option for getting my stuff for the 10K at least. I can go on Saturday if necessary to pick up my stuff for the Half. I just can't decide if I want to get my race stuff first or if I want to attempt the store first, and then pick up my race stuff. Should probably start with the necessities considering the shortened timeframe of the Expo on Thursday.



I'm going Thurs. My flight gets in @ 1:30 so I'll probably get there around 2:30-3. 


AmericanItGirl said:


> I would say start with picking up your race stuff since you have to go back up to the store area anyways to pick up your t-shirts after.  Also, that way you don't have to worry about reserving enough time to go downstairs and back up to pick up your stuff and your t-shirts.



Ditto this. Plus there'll probably be some craziness for the shoes and it'll give some time for the expo to space out and lines to get organized a little better than the snaking outside like for DDD.



LilPiratesMommy said:


> Hi! We did the Disney Run In Aug and we are doing this one next week YAY. I have a few questions. I haven't had any response, call backs or emails from Run Disney since November. I've called and emailed and re responses. All I have is my confirmation from Sept and an email in Nov.
> We weren't sure if we were going to make it and decided we could a few days ago. Has anyone ever been able to buy last minute tickets to Pasta in the Park there if people don't show up?  Who would I ask? Are the new shoes going to be on sale there and if so is there a place to make an appointment?
> The weather next weekend should be so much better that the one in the fall. Can't wait. Wish I would have signed my 5 year old up for the kids one.
> Thanks so much!



I don't know if they open spaces last minute, but the booth to pick up tix is downstairs where you get your bib. I would ask there. As for the shoes, no appointment you just got in line for theorem. From what I've read from fb and friends is that there were lines starting before the expo started and they were almost like fast passing the line in a way ~ figuring out where to cut it off. They did the same Wed/Thur. Not sure about yesterday or today. But If you're there pre-expo Thur, I would get over there early to get in line(the lines were crazy long before it even opened on Wed.) If you're not there Thur, as soon as you get to the resort I would head over to the expo and head straight there. 



dadofnicholas said:


> My half-marathons are under 1h 45m (not super-fast by any means) but to me, a Disney race is about the experience. I plan on running at my training pace so I can just soak up everything!



Oh my god, I would love to run that fast! I'm like you the disney races are all about the experience, but I'm still trying to break the 2:30 mark.  Hopefully in San Diego this Jun. 


Finishing up my Vanellope shirt and barrettes today and then packing for next weekend!! Less than a week to go!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Semi-random question.  For the 5k last year, they had different music playing at different spots in DCA, but they had "Following The Leader" looped in DL  (by the time I was leaving DL, I was praying for a massive sound system failure in the park).

Anyways, is that more or less what'll happen with the half-marathon?  Or will they have different thematic music playing in different parts?  

I'm asking because I'm going to be running with my iPod (there's no way I'll be able to do the part in Anaheim without music that I know will keep my feet moving), and I'm trying to figure out when to put my earbuds in.  I loved the different music in DCA last year and will likely be running with my iPod off during that part, but if it's just "Following the Leader" throughout DL, then I'll probably be putting in my earbuds in before hitting that park.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

dadofnicholas said:


> Haven't had time to think about a costume so thinking about wearing my Superman tech t-shirt for one of the races but add a blue tutu. Why not, right??? LOL! But I'm also running with a charity group so the team jersey will cover up most of the shirt.



Depending on your group regulations, you could always wear a short red cape too (maybe have the bottom safety-pinned to the bottom of your tech shirt to keep it from flapping too much).


----------



## Tinkerboy00

AmericanItGirl said:


> I tend to just bundle them up in a plastic bag (usually just a shopping bag) and just wash them at home.  My mom tends to wear quick-dry running clothes and rinses them out in the hotel sink.
> 
> I am still terrified of this race (especially since I'm in the last corral...I only have done 5ks before, so I didn't have a qualifying time for a better corral) , even though I know I can do it since I ran 13.1 under the 16 minute/mile requirement on the treadmill a couple of weeks ago (14 miles this weekend).
> 
> How crowded is the course for the last corral?  I imagine that some of the stragglers from earlier corrals will be falling back into the group from the last corral, but are there any points early on where the crowds can get particularly nasty?


We are in the last corral too. I havent run or done a race in two years so didnt have a recent qualifying time to enter.

We run at about a 12 mile pace, but havent trained like we should for this. I know it will be a struggle but I also know that we can finish. I have long legs and walk really fast, so even if I have to run/walk Ill be good. Got to train better for W&D Half.

If you see me come say hi!



rippev said:


> Is anybody here signed up for the 10k on Saturday morning? I will be doing that, and was trying to think of some costume ideas. I am a male, but I'd love to hear what everybody else has planned in terms of costumes for the whole weekend!



I'm going as Terence (my avatar). If you want to go the fairy route there are other male fairies from pixie hollow. DH is going to dress as Mr Smee (pretty easy costume to do). He's wearing blue running shirts and compression leg sleeves. A blue adn white stripped tee, and a red beanie.

My costume is a little more elaborate and includes wings, but Im almost done with it.


----------



## Belle Ella

kim3339 said:


> I'm going Thurs. My flight gets in @ 1:30 so I'll probably get there around 2:30-3.



Maybe I'll pass you in the crowd  I'll be the girl with red hair and bright colored "your pace or mine" tank and teal overshirt


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Tinkerboy00 said:


> If you see me come say hi!
> 
> I'm going as Terence (my avatar).



I'll keep an eye out for the acorn hat. 

Just got the most amazing fabric for my costume (for only $3/yard), but tonight's going to be the hard part of creating a pattern to cut the fabric on (though not before my 3-mile "run").


----------



## happysummer

I am walking/ running both and hoping I will not get swept. I have not been able to train  like I wanted too. Any new runners. It looks like everyone is so fast. I will be doing the races by myself so I hope I will not be last.


----------



## dadofnicholas

kim3339 said:


> Oh my god, I would love to run that fast! I'm like you the disney races are all about the experience, but I'm still trying to break the 2:30 mark.  Hopefully in San Diego this Jun.



I have to admit, I wish I was in an earlier corral - even though I'm not planning on racing, I also don't want to walk  It will be fun one way or another! Good luck in San Diego! I'm thinking about running Rock 'n' Roll San Diego!


----------



## Belle Ella

happysummer said:


> I am walking/ running both and hoping I will not get swept. I have not been able to train  like I wanted too. Any new runners. It looks like everyone is so fast. I will be doing the races by myself so I hope I will not be last.



You should be fine if you run and walk. I know people who have walked the whole thing - you just have to be above that 16 minute/mile pace and as long as you aren't the very last person to cross the finish line you have a tiny bit of breathing room.

As much as I would like to focus on getting a new PR for me, I'm not going to push it for the half. But at least since I'm running the 10K with my friend I can focus on stopping for photos there and just run the Half with no stops.


----------



## Malcon10t

5 sleeps!  All of our group are in the 10K.


----------



## longhorns2

Belle Ella said:


> You should be fine if you run and walk. I know people who have walked the whole thing - you just have to be above that 16 minute/mile pace and as long as you aren't the very last person to cross the finish line you have a tiny bit of breathing room.
> 
> As much as I would like to focus on getting a new PR for me, I'm not going to push it for the half. But at least since I'm running the 10K with my friend I can focus on stopping for photos there and just run the Half with no stops.



This is my plan too.  10k for fun and pics (and probably playing beat the sweeper!) and the half I'm just going to keep moving. Unless I end up in a Star Wars costume. Then I'll stop for Darth


----------



## longhorns2

Malcon10t said:


> 5 sleeps!  All of our group are in the 10K.



Exciting!!!  See you there- I'm wearing a Club 33 inspired costume.


----------



## longhorns2

happysummer said:


> I am walking/ running both and hoping I will not get swept. I have not been able to train  like I wanted too. Any new runners. It looks like everyone is so fast. I will be doing the races by myself so I hope I will not be last.



Actually, they make a really big deal about the last finisher!  It's not a bad place to be.  good luck !


----------



## dadofnicholas

AmericanItGirl said:


> Depending on your group regulations, you could always wear a short red cape too (maybe have the bottom safety-pinned to the bottom of your tech shirt to keep it from flapping too much).



Good idea!


----------



## Belle Ella

Malcon10t said:


> 5 sleeps!  All of our group are in the 10K.



It's so crazy to think of it like that. My friend and I will be running in black and purple - flying the Jolly Roger!


----------



## kim3339

AmericanItGirl said:


> Depending on your group regulations, you could always wear a short red cape too (maybe have the bottom safety-pinned to the bottom of your tech shirt to keep it from flapping too much).



Where did you find you countdown counter? I love it!



Belle Ella said:


> Maybe I'll pass you in the crowd  I'll be the girl with red hair and bright colored "your pace or mine" tank and teal overshirt



I'll be the girl in one of my NYC Marathon shirts and jeans. 



happysummer said:


> I am walking/ running both and hoping I will not get swept. I have not been able to train  like I wanted too. Any new runners. It looks like everyone is so fast. I will be doing the races by myself so I hope I will not be last.



Last is better than not running at all.  And like Patty said they do a big deal about the last finisher. Hmmm... Ideas for one year. 



dadofnicholas said:


> I have to admit, I wish I was in an earlier corral - even though I'm not planning on racing, I also don't want to walk  It will be fun one way or another! Good luck in San Diego! I'm thinking about running Rock 'n' Roll San Diego!



You should totally do SD! Granted I used to live there and still love it so I'm a little bias. You start at Balboa Park and end by Petco. I haven't run this version of the course, but if it's the same as last year part of it is by where I used to live. And it's looks like a good PR course b/c there is a big downhill from about mile 10 1/2 to 11 1/2- 12. Plus the weather is usually perfect w/ cloud coverage; although I've been a jinx when I've run it and there hasn't been any cloud coverage.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

kim3339 said:


> Where did you find you countdown counter? I love it!



Thanks.   I got it at Mickeypath.com (which I found through Google).


----------



## PedsNursePatty

Malcon10t said:


> 5 sleeps!  All of our group are in the 10K.


Not sure who is more excited...me or my kids!   
Lots of firsts!  
First time to Disneyland!  
First 10k. 
First time to be in Arizona (layover). First time in California (kids). 
First time to go to BBB (both kids - crown & knight packages).  
SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## LilPiratesMommy

I thought I posted this big can't find it I wonder what thread I posted it on lol but I haven't had any emails since the beg of Nov I have no info but whats on the run disney page. I've called and emailed and no response. Any thoughts?


----------



## DharmaLou

have you checked your spam box?

I've gotten 3 or 4 e-mails, I think.


----------



## kim3339

LilPiratesMommy said:


> I thought I posted this big can't find it I wonder what thread I posted it on lol but I haven't had any emails since the beg of Nov I have no info but whats on the run disney page. I've called and emailed and no response. Any thoughts?



Their email system is just weird that way. I know people who have been running the races forever and still don't get them. And w/ my emails it's always random ~ sometimes hotmail, sometimes yahoo and sometimes both. For future races on the rundisney page, there's a link to sign up for future emails, you could retry that; that won't really help w/ Tink but it could if you do future races. 

There really wasn't any extra info in the emails except the last one which had the igift bag. If you want that one, I think I still have it and if you want it, pm me your email address and I can forward it to you. Was there any specific info you were looking for?


----------



## kirstie101

AmericanItGirl said:


> Semi-random question.  For the 5k last year, they had different music playing at different spots in DCA, but they had "Following The Leader" looped in DL  (by the time I was leaving DL, I was praying for a massive sound system failure in the park).
> 
> Anyways, is that more or less what'll happen with the half-marathon?  Or will they have different thematic music playing in different parts?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm going to be running with my iPod (there's no way I'll be able to do the part in Anaheim without music that I know will keep my feet moving), and I'm trying to figure out when to put my earbuds in.  I loved the different music in DCA last year and will likely be running with my iPod off during that part, but if it's just "Following the Leader" throughout DL, then I'll probably be putting in my earbuds in before hitting that park.




For the half last year I didn't put my earbuds in until we were on the streets of anaheim. I think I popped them in a few minutes after seeing all the red hat ladies! In DL and DCA both I remember the music coming from the parade floats they had set up but I can't remember what other music there may have been.


----------



## kirstie101

longhorns2 said:


> This is my plan too.  10k for fun and pics (and probably playing beat the sweeper!) and the half I'm just going to keep moving. Unless I end up in a Star Wars costume. Then I'll stop for Darth



This is my exact plan as well! Pics and beat the sweeper during the 10K and just keep moving for the half! 

For the 10K I'm kinda doing a pirate theme w/my sparkle skirt, top and visor. I'm hoping sparkle athletic will have black and white striped race legs at the expo to complete my outfit!

I'm currently undecided for the Half. I was gonna wear the top I wore last year. Its Tink related. But now that my football team is still in the playoffs I feel like I should represent and wear my Niners jersey. So we'll see. 

But seriously if anyone spots me in the back of the pack, say Hi!


----------



## LilPiratesMommy

DharmaLou said:


> have you checked your spam box?
> 
> I've gotten 3 or 4 e-mails, I think.



Hi! I've checked spam And deleted mail and done. Search for it.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I have not been getting the emails either.  Please tell me how the ibag thing works.  I've not done that before.

TIA


----------



## DharmaLou

Here's a link with the new Tink D&B purses:

http://zannaland.com/new-tinker-bell-half-marathon-disney-dooney-and-bourke-bag/


----------



## kim3339

2tinkerbell said:


> I have not been getting the emails either.  Please tell me how the ibag thing works.  I've not done that before.
> 
> TIA



I sent you the email!

The igift bag is just some ads for various health related products and a couple of coupons for stuff available race weekend. When you pick up your bib and race bag, usually there are companies, other races and products that are advertised and fliers are put in the bag for you. But the past 2 or 3 years, disney has been doing the igift bag instead of stuff inside your bag. Maybe less garbage that way?


----------



## PedsNursePatty

LilPiratesMommy said:


> I thought I posted this big can't find it I wonder what thread I posted it on lol but I haven't had any emails since the beg of Nov I have no info but whats on the run disney page. I've called and emailed and no response. Any thoughts?



I've gotten several emails from RunDisney.   The first Race emails had the wrong names on it!   They said "Stitch" got into their system.


----------



## Kathymford

DharmaLou said:


> Here's a link with the new Tink D&B purses:
> 
> http://zannaland.com/new-tinker-bell-half-marathon-disney-dooney-and-bourke-bag/



Oooh! This is different! Any other leaks of the other merchandise yet?


----------



## Tinkerboy00

AmericanItGirl said:


> I'll keep an eye out for the acorn hat.
> 
> Just got the most amazing fabric for my costume (for only $3/yard), but tonight's going to be the hard part of creating a pattern to cut the fabric on (though not before my 3-mile "run").



ha. not that elaborate sadly. I couldnt figure out how to do it right. So Im just wearing a brown beanie.

But Im a 6'4" guy so you wont miss me. Especially with Fairy wings on.


----------



## Kathymford

New Disney Blog post with the merchandise preview:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ns-with-new-merchandise-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## Belle Ella

kim3339 said:


> I sent you the email!
> 
> The igift bag is just some ads for various health related products and a couple of coupons for stuff available race weekend. When you pick up your bib and race bag, usually there are companies, other races and products that are advertised and fliers are put in the bag for you. But the past 2 or 3 years, disney has been doing the igift bag instead of stuff inside your bag. Maybe less garbage that way?



Any good coupons for things at the Expo? I don't normally mind not getting the emails but if there's a coupon I could use ...  That's a different story.



DharmaLou said:


> Here's a link with the new Tink D&B purses:
> 
> http://zannaland.com/new-tinker-bell-half-marathon-disney-dooney-and-bourke-bag/



Well darn. I was not planning on getting a new D&B. I was able to get the letter carrier the first year when it had the inaugural medallion and not the leather tab and I've been perfectly happy with that. But I love this color pattern more. I may be in trouble at the Expo ...


----------



## Belle Ella

The link to download the Official Race Guide is up!

http://www.rundisney.com/tinker-bell-half-marathon/runner-info/#official-race-program


----------



## kim3339

Belle Ella said:


> Any good coupons for things at the Expo? I don't normally mind not getting the emails but if there's a coupon I could use ...  That's a different story.



The coupons were for the shadow boxes/display for your medals, one for a free art postcard (the art inside the display) and a discount off a race, but it has to be used by 2/2. Let me know if you'd like it!


----------



## Belle Ella

kim3339 said:


> The coupons were for the shadow boxes/display for your medals, one for a free art postcard (the art inside the display) and a discount off a race, but it has to be used by 2/2. Let me know if you'd like it!



I don't need anything related to the display. Too pricey to start with. Eventually I'm going to figure out exactly how I want to display mine my dad has offered to make it for me. Yay woodworkers in the family! I am curious about the discount off a race. Would you mind forwarding it to me? I can't remember if I gave you my email before.


----------



## kim3339

Belle Ella said:


> I don't need anything related to the display. Too pricey to start with. Eventually I'm going to figure out exactly how I want to display mine my dad has offered to make it for me. Yay woodworkers in the family! I am curious about the discount off a race. Would you mind forwarding it to me? I can't remember if I gave you my email before.



I think you have to, but I couldn't find it. A few months back my email deleted all the addresses and sent emails I had. Can you pm it to me again and I can forward it on to you?


----------



## Belle Ella

Not a problem  Thanks so much!


----------



## ludari

After just returning from WDW from running Dopey my feet are not looking forward to Tink weekend but I sure am.  I'll be doing the 5K, 10K and half.


----------



## Belle Ella

ludari said:


> After just returning from WDW from running Dopey my feet are not looking forward to Tink weekend but I sure am.  I'll be doing the 5K, 10K and half.



Oh my goodness, I don't know how you do it. Congrats on Dopey!

In other news, this was supposed to be my last day of work from job B before my half-vacation. Didn't start off too well. Got into a minor car accident on my way in. So thankful it wasn't worse than it was and that I'm not injured. The timing just still sucks! Now my nerves are all kinds of frazzled.


----------



## kim3339

Belle Ella said:


> Not a problem  Thanks so much!





Belle Ella said:


> In other news, this was supposed to be my last day of work from job B before my half-vacation. Didn't start off too well. Got into a minor car accident on my way in. So thankful it wasn't worse than it was and that I'm not injured. The timing just still sucks! Now my nerves are all kinds of frazzled.



Emailed it to you! Sorry about the accident.  Glad it was just minor and no injuries. 



ludari said:


> After just returning from WDW from running Dopey my feet are not looking forward to Tink weekend but I sure am.  I'll be doing the 5K, 10K and half.



 Congrats!

How'd you like it? I was planning on Goofy next year, but then w/ the Tink date change and the fun people said they were having on a fb group I'm in, I'm thinking about doing it. The upside is that I'm doing W&D so I'll be in the parks then and b/c I'm a DL person I think I can skip the parks for WDW and not feel like I'm missing out on something. I'd just do the races and relax the rest of each day.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

kim3339 said:


> I sent you the email!
> 
> The igift bag is just some ads for various health related products and a couple of coupons for stuff available race weekend. When you pick up your bib and race bag, usually there are companies, other races and products that are advertised and fliers are put in the bag for you. But the past 2 or 3 years, disney has been doing the igift bag instead of stuff inside your bag. Maybe less garbage that way?



Thanks so much Kim!


----------



## Belle Ella

kim3339 said:


> Emailed it to you! Sorry about the accident.  Glad it was just minor and no injuries.



Got it, thanks!! Liked the Raw Threads giveaway, for sure.

Yay, Expo starts tomorrow.


----------



## BlazerFan

Belle Ella said:


> Oh my goodness, I don't know how you do it. Congrats on Dopey!  In other news, this was supposed to be my last day of work from job B before my half-vacation. Didn't start off too well. Got into a minor car accident on my way in. So thankful it wasn't worse than it was and that I'm not injured. The timing just still sucks! Now my nerves are all kinds of frazzled.



Scary and frustrating! So glad you were not injured!


----------



## ToodlesRN

We won't be making it to the expo after all to get my new pair of shoes  Air fare shot up and way to expensive now. I was really hoping for a new pair. If any one is going and willing to pick up an extra pair PM and I can give you my shoe size and payment details I'd be willing to pay extra for your time!!


----------



## wdwrich

Belle Ella said:


> Yay, Expo starts tomorrow.



Here's hoping the Expo is better organized than the one for the DL Half Marathon this past Labor Day weekend.  We waited over an hour on line just to get into the Expo, and my DD waited an hour and a half on the check-out line when purchasing official race merchandise.  It was insane!  Fortunately, the actual races were handled better.

Good luck to all!


----------



## kirstie101

Belle Ella said:


> Oh my goodness, I don't know how you do it. Congrats on Dopey!
> 
> In other news, this was supposed to be my last day of work from job B before my half-vacation. Didn't start off too well. Got into a minor car accident on my way in. So thankful it wasn't worse than it was and that I'm not injured. The timing just still sucks! Now my nerves are all kinds of frazzled.



Sooo scary! I'm glad you're ok. Any soreness today???


----------



## Marlea98

It's crazy here. I can't believe I'm lining up to get into the official merchandise area!


----------



## PedsNursePatty

Do y'all think the EXPO will have calmed down by tomorrow afternoon?  
Will there be anything left?  (Hubby & I both want running shoes).  

The Expo at Expedition Everest Challenge wasn't busy AT ALL!  I'm new to the whole half-marathon races!


----------



## Belle Ella

kirstie101 said:


> Sooo scary! I'm glad you're ok. Any soreness today???



Nope. All good to go! I got lucky and it could have been a lot worse.



Marlea98 said:


> It's crazy here. I can't believe I'm lining up to get into the official merchandise area!



It's an unfortunate part of the Expo's here in Disneyland now. I didn't find the lines for the Expo (be in packet pick up, the shoes, the official merch, etc.) to be bad at all this year. They were *MUCH* more organized than the fiasco from last August for the Disneyland Half. And the switch to lining up downstairs/with cover was brilliant. We were in the first few people to get in and get our race packets, took some photos with the display they had downstairs since I figured the one upstairs would get pretty busy, got in line for the official merch, took our time looking at the vendor booths, and caught up with friends/family and were out within two hours - and we were taking our time!!

Much more organized!


----------



## Kathymford

To pick up someone elses packet, does it have to be the original waiver? Or can they email me a scanned copy? Does anyone know?


----------



## lisachrystine

Is there going to be a DIS meet this weekend???


----------



## south park

Kathymford said:


> To pick up someone elses packet, does it have to be the original waiver? Or can they email me a scanned copy? Does anyone know?



If you print a color copy you should be fine. Be sure to have the person send a copy of their photo ID and sign the form authorizing you to pick up their packet in addition to the waiver.


----------



## south park

Scanned should be fine. I have always printed in color. 

Be sure to have them send a copy of photo ID and the authorization form which allows you to pick up their packet which is in addition to their waiver. 



Kathymford said:


> To pick up someone elses packet, does it have to be the original waiver? Or can they email me a scanned copy? Does anyone know?


----------



## Marlea98

Belle Ella said:


> Nope. All good to go! I got lucky and it could have been a lot worse.
> 
> It's an unfortunate part of the Expo's here in Disneyland now. I didn't find the lines for the Expo (be in packet pick up, the shoes, the official merch, etc.) to be bad at all this year. They were MUCH more organized than the fiasco from last August for the Disneyland Half. And the switch to lining up downstairs/with cover was brilliant. We were in the first few people to get in and get our race packets, took some photos with the display they had downstairs since I figured the one upstairs would get pretty busy, got in line for the official merch, took our time looking at the vendor booths, and caught up with friends/family and were out within two hours - and we were taking our time!!
> 
> Much more organized!



I'll try again after the 5K tomorrow  DD got a blood nose just as we got to the top of the line so we had to give up our place in line  Packet pick up etc was good, just the official merchandise line was so long


----------



## Belle Ella

Marlea98 said:


> I'll try again after the 5K tomorrow  DD got a blood nose just as we got to the top of the line so we had to give up our place in line  Packet pick up etc was good, just the official merchandise line was so long



It moved pretty quickly. The reason for the line is they limit the number of people into the merch area so it's not a big free-for-all which it's kind of been in the past. Just try and be patient with it. The queue to pay is swift moving because of the line of cashiers. It's definitely an improvement!


----------



## Kathymford

south park said:


> Scanned should be fine. I have always printed in color.  Be sure to have them send a copy of photo ID and the authorization form which allows you to pick up their packet which is in addition to their waiver.



Perfect. Thanks. That's what I did.


----------



## Marlea98

Belle Ella said:


> It moved pretty quickly. The reason for the line is they limit the number of people into the merch area so it's not a big free-for-all which it's kind of been in the past. Just try and be patient with it. The queue to pay is swift moving because of the line of cashiers. It's definitely an improvement!



Thanks. I'm trying again this morning after the 5K. Hopefully DD doesn't need the bathroom again!


----------



## StarGirl11

In the New Balance line was just told they are completely out of Sorcer Mickeys and Goofys in sizes 7-8 for the weekend. Thankfully not my size but thought I should pass the message on.


----------



## mershell

StarGirl11 said:


> In the New Balance line was just told they are completely out of Sorcer Mickeys and Goofys in sizes 7-8 for the weekend. Thankfully not my size but thought I should pass the message on.



Wow, I'm surprised they have any shoes left at all.  I wonder if there will be anything to be had tomorrow.  I'm planning on heading out to the expo first thing.  Looks like you were in line way earlier than expo opening.  What time should I get there tomorrow?  Please let us know if they sell out.  Thanks for the post


----------



## zendisney

I wanted to shout out to everyone who is running at DL this weekend.
AS Jeff G says "Finish in the upright position"
Stay strong. Pixie dust and lots of fun.
Peace


----------



## wdwrich

Belle Ella said:


> It moved pretty quickly. The reason for the line is they limit the number of people into the merch area so it's not a big free-for-all which it's kind of been in the past. Just try and be patient with it. The queue to pay is swift moving because of the line of cashiers. It's definitely an improvement!



I wish there were some way they could limit the number of like items being purchased by one person.  In August for the DL half, DW and I saw folks with armloads of official race items in various sizes.  Within an hour those items magically appeared on ebay for more $$ than they cost at the Expo.
I get it that it's just the nature of some enterprising people, but at the same time it's a shame that race participants that get to the Expo on the second day are finding much of the official merchandise already gone.


----------



## Kathymford

I'm in the New Balance line now. What I'm hearing is that this line is to get schedule a time to come back to purchase. The line seems to be moving , but I'm not sure if they are issuing times now, or just arranging us.


----------



## zendisney

Does anyone know if there is a website to register for so that family members can track you during marathon?
Thanks!


----------



## Belle Ella

zendisney said:


> Does anyone know if there is a website to register for so that family members can track you during marathon?
> Thanks!



They have computers to sign up for runner tracking at the Expo. I forget how to do it at home, but you should be able to find it through the official page.



Kathymford said:


> I'm in the New Balance line now. What I'm hearing is that this line is to get schedule a time to come back to purchase. The line seems to be moving , but I'm not sure if they are issuing times now, or just arranging us.



They should be issuing times. They started that early yesterday and it worked pretty darn well from what I saw.



wdwrich said:


> I wish there were some way they could limit the number of like items being purchased by one person.  In August for the DL half, DW and I saw folks with armloads of official race items in various sizes.  Within an hour those items magically appeared on ebay for more $$ than they cost at the Expo.
> I get it that it's just the nature of some enterprising people, but at the same time it's a shame that race participants that get to the Expo on the second day are finding much of the official merchandise already gone.



I definitely don't disagree! I know the limit throughout the resort is 25 unless otherwise noted and I've never understood why they don't limit things at the Expo like they do for say Duffy merchandise (limit is 5).


----------



## Kathymford

Just registered for my time to come back. And receives this: Out of: Mickey M 7, 7.5 Kids Minnie 10.5-13.5, 2, 3, 4.5-7 Kids Mickey 10.5, 11, 13, 4.5-7 For inventory updates, visit goo.gl/tYL85K

To track runners, you do it directly on the RunDisney website.


----------



## edna mode

5K is done - very different order today - cute with tons of pirates. Even Mr and Mrs. Darling were present.
10K tomorrow - 

Turned a disk in my back, but moving forward... even tho I'll be the last person across that finish line slapping Minnie's hand


----------



## mershell

Has parking been an issue since the marathon festivities officially began?  I'm heading to the expo tomorrow (park later) and as an AP, I usually park in the parking structure. Is that still my best bet?  I'm told I can park there and walk to the hotel.  Not sure where the entrance is.  Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks 

Michelle


----------



## kappyfamily

Great expo today (Friday) super smooth and easy. Ready for the 10k and half! Good luck everyone!


----------



## edna mode

Does anyone know why there were so many strollers allowed on the 5k course?


----------



## mershell

Had a great time at my first Expo yesterday.  I am SUPER impressed with New Balance.  Well oiled machine.  On the third day of the expo I still managed to get shoes!  They really have it all down to a science, checking in via computer, getting a text to alert you to come to the booth.  I was surprised that it wasn't just "here are your shoes, go pay".  I didn't expect to be fitted and the guy took his time with me.  As a first-time runner shoe buyer, I learned alot.  I'm super happy with my cute Minnie Mouse shoes and am even more excited to take them out on the road to begin my training for the DL Half in August.

The rest of the expo was fun.  I sat in on three seminars and met and talked with Jeff Galloway, who is super nice.  I met a couple of other runners who were so encouraging.  Everytime I told someone I was a newbie, their eyes lit up.  You runners are really nice people 

Now I just have to get registered.  Wednesday can't come fast enough.  I still can't get any answers from Disney on how it works if an AP wants to register a friend who's not an AP.  The info boot at the Expo had no answers and I've tried three different e-mails and phone numbers, all of which have never responded.  So, I guess it's just wait and see.  Crossing everything we BOTH get in as we're doing this kind of as a team.

I can't wait for my first Disneyland run.


----------



## dadofnicholas

Great half-marathon today. Great atmosphere. As previously mentioned, I was a little concerned with starting in Coral F (registered late with a charity) but you know what? I had no problems moving up and through the runners - I was at the front of Coral F though. IMO, they spread out the starts just enough so I didn't get stalled anywhere.

BUT my posted time was almost an hour slower than my actual/net time! I have emailed the powers-to-be and assume that will get handled. It was a bit disappointing for a minute but I reminded myself I just finished a wonderful weekend of racing! Congrats to everyone who finished!


----------



## niclodn

Now I just have to get registered.  Wednesday can't come fast enough.  I still can't get any answers from Disney on how it works if an AP wants to register a friend who's not an AP.  The info boot at the Expo had no answers and I've tried three different e-mails and phone numbers, all of which have never responded.  So, I guess it's just wait and see.  Crossing everything we BOTH get in as we're doing this kind of as a team.[/QUOTE]

Unless they changed something, just use the link on the AP site to register yourself and your friend. You don't have to enter any AP info once you get to the registration page.


----------



## edna mode

Has anyone seen the posting for AP early registration? I can't find it


----------



## Kathymford

edna mode said:


> Has anyone seen the posting for AP early registration? I can't find it



https://disneyland.disney.go.com/news/passholders/rundisney-registration-race-news/


----------



## mershell

niclodn said:


> Now I just have to get registered.  Wednesday can't come fast enough.  I still can't get any answers from Disney on how it works if an AP wants to register a friend who's not an AP.  The info boot at the Expo had no answers and I've tried three different e-mails and phone numbers, all of which have never responded.  So, I guess it's just wait and see.  Crossing everything we BOTH get in as we're doing this kind of as a team.



Unless they changed something, just use the link on the AP site to register yourself and your friend. You don't have to enter any AP info once you get to the registration page.[/QUOTE]


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## AmericanItGirl

dadofnicholas said:


> Great half-marathon today. Great atmosphere. As previously mentioned, I was a little concerned with starting in Coral F (registered late with a charity) but you know what? I had no problems moving up and through the runners - I was at the front of Coral F though. IMO, they spread out the starts just enough so I didn't get stalled anywhere.



I started out in the middle of Corral F, but I experienced the same thing.  Aside from the few obvious bottlenecks (going through the castle felt like waiting in line for Peter Pan's Flight), it was pretty easy to keep trotting along, although I fully took advantage of being able to run on the sidewalks of Anaheim.


----------



## DharmaLou

It was an incredibly emotional race for me. My friend's 3 year old daughter passed away suddenly and unexpectedly the day before, and my head wasn't in anything this weekend. She was on my mind the entire race, but she kept me going. 

I am so glad I was able to take part in the race. It was a great year of preparation and rewarding to finish (my first half). I wish I was able to enjoy it a bit more, considering the circumstances, but I am still grateful for the opportunity I had.


----------



## mershell

DharmaLou said:


> It was an incredibly emotional race for me. My friend's 3 year old daughter passed away suddenly and unexpectedly the day before, and my head wasn't in anything this weekend. She was on my mind the entire race, but she kept me going.
> 
> I am so glad I was able to take part in the race. It was a great year of preparation and rewarding to finish (my first half). I wish I was able to enjoy it a bit more, considering the circumstances, but I am still grateful for the opportunity I had.



Oh I'm so sorry to hear this.  How hard that must've been.  But my Mickey Ears are off to you for not only still running, but finishing.  And congrats on your first half!


----------



## kim3339

DharmaLou said:


> It was an incredibly emotional race for me. My friend's 3 year old daughter passed away suddenly and unexpectedly the day before, and my head wasn't in anything this weekend. She was on my mind the entire race, but she kept me going.
> 
> I am so glad I was able to take part in the race. It was a great year of preparation and rewarding to finish (my first half). I wish I was able to enjoy it a bit more, considering the circumstances, but I am still grateful for the opportunity I had.



That's so sad to hear. Glad you were able to have some good inspiration for Sunday. And congrats on finishing your 1st half! 

I had a great time and loved all 3 courses. The CMs and red hat ladies were my fave on Sun; they were incredible. And the weather was beautiful too. I didn't stay in the parks too long on Sat., but I was pleasantly surprised about the lack of crowding in the parks Thur-Sat morning. I didn't stay Sun, b/c I remember it was really crazy last year, but the longest I waited in line for anything more than 15-20 min. Can't wait until next year!


----------



## LWQuestie

So sorry to hear of your loss, DharmaLou.  *hugs*

I did like the course change this year, going through the castle from the hub, rather than out from Fantasyland.

I had very low expectations of myself going into this race (was sick since the weekend before Christmas and hadn't trained at all in that month) and my goal was not to get picked up by the slow bus.  I managed to finish in under three hours, only 1 min 5 secs slower than my personal best at Wine & Dine!

Arrived at New Balance after the "Virtual Queue" was full on Friday and wasn't able to get back after 5 or on Saturday, so my Cinderella shoes will have to wait till Princess weekend.  See you real soon, runners!


----------

